# Dub Complaints Thread



## superemil986 (Sep 10, 2005)

Edit by Axass - this becomes right now: the official dub complaining thread. If you have some specific complaint feel free to create a thread about it, if you're just making a thread generally saying that the dub sucks for various reasons, please post your thoughts here. Thank you.

naruto sounds like a 30-year old,sakura sounds like a malay crazy teen and sasuke sounds like a malay soccer fan!:S 

sickening.


----------



## icoselitham (Sep 11, 2005)

You suck


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Sep 11, 2005)

Lol, this dub is so fucking awesome, it makes me sick.


----------



## B1u3 (Sep 11, 2005)

the dub was so bad, i couldnt even watch it, thats my opion anyways, i was of course dissapointed T_T.. 8/10 my ass, more like 5/10.....


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Sep 11, 2005)

hahaha you guys are dub trolls


----------



## THERMOnuclear (Sep 11, 2005)

Good god, it sounds like he's got a straight six shoved down his throat. Is it going to be like this for every episode?

I mean, the lesser guys dont matter. BUT THE MAIN CHARACTOR should at least sound pleasent to the ears.


EDIT: On a side note I love everyone elses voice, but did they have to anally invade naruto this much? Shikamaru was perfect, and I *LOVE* Mizuki and Konohamaru and Ebisus voice. But I fear the worst for Sasuke, havnt heard him talk yet.


----------



## Naluto (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, to me, in the sub. version, the voice was a little grainy and a little on the annoying bratty kid type of a voice. I think that the one for the dub sounds pretty good.


----------



## Phancy Pants (Sep 11, 2005)

Tayuya said:
			
		

> Lol, this dub is so fucking awesome, it makes me sick.


 
lol, love that quote, mind if I use it somewhere?


----------



## krzyvietboi2k5 (Sep 11, 2005)

I thought everybodys voices were extremely well done especially the thirds voice.  Except for the Shikamaru's one liner and Naruto's voice im falling in love with Naruto all over again.


----------



## tHe_SwItChEr (Sep 11, 2005)

> I'd of been far more greatful to just listen to Christopher Walken do the all the voices at least then I'd be entertained.


yes that would be entertaining, seeing one man do thirty voices!!!

i love christopher walken but that's just dumb....


you guys really are pathetic... i haven't seen it yet but i've watched subs in the past and then seen the dubbed versions of other shows...

an your complaining about small things like which way around a name is sed!!!

there airing it in god damn america, so to people who havent seen the show it'll just sound normal!!!

the fact that theyve kept the same names, music, even tried to keep pronounciations to keep you guys happy and your fuckin whinin about it!!! grow up!!


----------



## DarkSwarden (Sep 11, 2005)

the dub is like 4/10 omfg it suxed so much.....


----------



## Phancy Pants (Sep 11, 2005)

I swear to god I almost pulled the trigger when Sakura started talking. And she only said 1 freakin line.


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Sep 11, 2005)

LoL...both the english and malay dub for Naruto's voice to me is quite bad XP.But the others did nicely^^(malay dubbed Kakashi sounds like the anime XD)


----------



## Tigerchu (Sep 11, 2005)

*Naruto Dub epi 1*

I have only seen epi 1 Naruto Dub English so far, thanks to  for supplying^^

They actually did a decent job.  My MAIN complaint is the butchering of the names.  I cringed when I heard Uchiha Sasuke's name changed around (can't type his Americanized name, hurts too much...)

Naruto's voice actor was decent cuz she (IS a she, right?) had experience.  She didn't sound like some new voice actor that stinks.  And Naruto actually sounded decently like his Japanese original version counterpart (as apposed to some deep voiced kid for example).  Although, he could sound a little better, like, less...umm,,, "squeaky".  I thought he actually sounded better earlier in the epidode and the voice got deeper and not so Naruto like at the end of the episode.

As for the "believe it" phrase he uses in English, I don't think that's the literal translation of "datte bayo".  I read on a site that gave some Jp translations that "datte bayo" meant shut up.  But that doesn't make sense.  I'M pretty sure that "bayo" is a ..um "louder" way of saying "dayo".  Put dayo at the end of a sentence to make it equivalent to screaming, ex.  "baka dayo!"  (excuse my Jp grammar please, that was just an example).  "datte", I'm pretty sure means "that".  So whatever the translation is... my best guess is that "datte bayo" just adds scream to his sentences.  And given his personality, that actually makes sense.


----------



## Kylene (Sep 11, 2005)

*Those of you who have already decided you hate the dub*

Well, I watched it just now (got my parents to tape it as I was out late last night), and I have to say I thought it was pretty good.

I don't have a problem with you guys not liking the dub, only that I don't think I've seen a single legitimate, realistic complaint about it. Some of you sound like whiny kids who are hurt now that your secret little Naruto club is known about by millions of people. 

The reasons I've seen so far are these:

*1. "They pronounce the words differently!"*

I think in response to this, I should repost a quote of me in another thread:

You realize that the Japanese butcher the pronunciation of TONS of English words, right? Hell, in pretty much every language, words borrowed from other languages have a different pronunciation from how the word would be pronounced in its country of origin; English has tons of examples of this. It's perfectly normal, and you're pathetic if you bitch about it.

*2. "They edited out the blood!"*

Please be realistic. You must've known that there were going to be edits, this is Cartoon Network after all. It's not fair to judge the dub purely compared to the sub, rather you should also consider how good a job they did given the limitations of American TV standards. 

*3. "The voices are bad/unfitting!"*

Unless you have a fluent understanding of not only the Japanese language but also Japan's culture, I don't think you're qualified to make this comparison. It's very difficult to tell how good a seiyuu is when you don't even speak their language, and are also focusing on reading subs more than listening to their voice. As for the "unfitting" point, well, you'd really have to grow up in Japan to understand completely what the voices in the original version imply. Some of you are saying that Naruto sounds too much like an annoying kid, but the Japanese Naruto may well sound like an annoying kid to Japanese people.

You have to accept that this is a westernization to some extent, not simply a direct translation. With a direct translation, many layers of meaning could be lost because the audience does not have an understanding of the intricacies of Japanese culture. Better than directly translating is finding an appropriate cultural analog - as long as it doesn't completely disrupt the "feel" of the series, of course - and use that.

I don't think many of you guys have considered how hard it is to make a dub, given the aforementioned limitations on releasing anime over here, as well as budgetary ones (consider that perhaps they couldn't afford an all-star cast of VAs, for example). All in all, I think it's unfair to say they did anything less than a good job. Most of you sure as hell couldn't do better.


----------



## Lammy (Sep 11, 2005)

Everything is pretty good. The major offender is the opening and ending music rape, it totally bogs the show off abit. What really topped Naruto was the heart-wrenchingly great Wind but alas, it'll make do on DVD. It woulda wowed the kids to see that though on CN...

No no I loved Naruto's voice. I hope she replies to my email I sent ^_^ 

The only bad thing, episode-wise, was maybe that Iruka's VA didn't sound like he was crying when he gave his speech during the shurikan rape. He sounded like was reading lines.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 11, 2005)

I thought it was pretty good, i'd give it 7/10...and i think it will get better as they get used to it....


----------



## stormbreak (Sep 11, 2005)

I thought dattebayo is "you know what i mean" anyway, it isn't terrible, but Naruto's voice isn't really that great. I mean he is ok, and it will get better in time, but at the moment i don't like the dub. Iruka's VA didn't do the "emotional" scene correctly


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 11, 2005)

it sounds like the same actor who did the main character in the Oblongs......

But it's hard to get used to a new voice for Naruto, my only complaint would be he isn't loud and funny enough.  But the secodn episode was better than the first and i think it will keep going like that.  I see the potential to get used to the new voice


----------



## Tigerchu (Sep 11, 2005)

*Naruto English discussion*



			
				BandanaDan said:
			
		

> Everything is pretty good. The major offender is the opening and ending music rape, it totally bogs the show off abit. What really topped Naruto was the heart-wrenchingly great Wind but alas, it'll make do on DVD. It woulda wowed the kids to see that though on CN...
> 
> No no I loved Naruto's voice. I hope she replies to my email I sent ^_^
> 
> The only bad thing, episode-wise, was maybe that Iruka's VA didn't sound like he was crying when he gave his speech during the shurikan rape. He sounded like was reading lines.




I forgot to talk about the themes..
Yeah, I didn't prefer the beginning theme.  I seriously don't prefer (I've only seen a few Jp vs English changed themes) the American company changed theme songs.  They give a ton of stuff away.  While the Japanese themes explain the series AND give a nice song (well, I don't like ALL the Jp themes).  At LEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they didn't give Naruto some stupid Ninja theme song.  I was thinking about that and it wouldn't have been great...

Oh, and BandanaDan(sorry if I mispelled your username), it's "shuriken", not "shurikan".  (I'm really obsessed with correct spelling and pronounciation of Japanese words).


----------



## TDM (Sep 11, 2005)

I think someone deserves a rep...wait can you get rep at 4 posts. Was that 50 or...


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Sep 11, 2005)

*rep* Those are very good points. I mean the dub isn't that bad to begin with. It does have room for improvement, but by the second ep I was actually comfortable watching it. I mean, it could have been so much worse, but they kept to what was in the show and made small edits. Not such a big deal, and I think that as time goes on it will get better.


----------



## Hyuuga Kiri (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, and hopefully they will put the nosebleed blood back in...but it was quite humorous to see ebisu go flying into the air for no apparent reason! The pronunciation of Naurto, I think, was a but aquward though... It was like Na-ru-to...the first "u" sounded a little drawn out and over pronounced...and I accualy pay lots of attention to the voices thank you very much....rep for you! ^_^


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 11, 2005)

I thought the theme's were ok, Not as good as the "original" themes..

but, it's up there with some of the later ones too me, a couple of the naruto themes were damn annoying


----------



## toddwick (Sep 11, 2005)

I was bothered at first by the english voices, but then I remembered what it was like watching dbz for the first time.  I had never seen the subbed dbz at that time. I wasnt even really an anime fan to begin with.  Being 7 doesnt help, lol.  But, once I finally learned how to be a "real" otaku I've seen almost the whole dbz series in japanese.  It makes the differences between the two very apparent.  Though I see them now, when I first saw the series I was spell bound, even by the dubbs that I didnt "know" were bad.  Having said that, I think that many children and posibly older kids are going to watch this and think its awesome simply because it IS awesome.  The naruto series is an awesome thing and that dub is definitly far about the average in America, especially for a serialized tv show.  We are definitly looking at the dawn of a new era.  Before you know it we'll see things like Bleach come over after naruto begins to take over the world, but lets not let them take Bleach that quick.


----------



## TheVillian (Sep 11, 2005)

Kylene said:
			
		

> You realize that the Japanese butcher the pronunciation of TONS of English words, right? Hell, in pretty much every language, words borrowed from other languages have a different pronunciation from how the word would be pronounced in its country of origin; English has tons of examples of this. It's perfectly normal, and you're pathetic if you bitch about it.



The difference is that Viz has access to the original Japanese episodes and can hear how the words are supposed to be pronounced.  Using this as an excuse is just lazy.  Just because lots of other people do it on shows/daily life doesn't mean it had to happen in Naruto.  

If you're fine with the pronunciations then that's ok.  But people who know and have heard how the words are supposed to be pronounced have the right to complain also.  Particularly some of the words like Sakura and Hokage.  

Otherwise I thought the dub was great in comparison to other animes *coughOnePiececough*.  While they are editting out blood at least they are showing the violence and not making the Ninja's throw suction cups or completely editing out Sexy-No-Justu.


----------



## Kylene (Sep 11, 2005)

TheVillian said:
			
		

> The difference is that Viz has access to the original Japanese episodes and can hear how the words are supposed to be pronounced.  Using this as an excuse is just lazy.  Just because lots of other people do it on shows/daily life doesn't mean it had to happen in Naruto.



Just try saying an English sentence with a Japanese word in it, and pronouncing the word exactly as it is in Japanese...it just sounds weird. I don't know that much about Japanese, but I think it's something to do with Japanese having equal emphasis on all syllables in a word, whereas in English we put the emphasis on a certain syllable...we have different ways of speaking and its silly to just ignore that when doing a dub. If you want it to sound just like the Japanese version you should just watch the subs.

Thanks for the compliments and rep, you guys! I'm glad to see some other people like the dub too. If anyone has some NEW reasons for disliking the dub though, I'd love to hear them. I'm sure not all of you dub haters are dumb...^_^


----------



## Hyuuga Kiri (Sep 11, 2005)

The voices really have less emotion...I mean, I was laughing when Mizuki told Naruto about the Kyuubi in his stomach, and the sniffing for when Iruka was crying, heck, all of when Iruka was crying was done really badly.


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Sep 11, 2005)

Regarding Sasuke's voice, we heard him say "Horse!" in a bumper thing.  Plus, if you google his voice actor, his website has some clips.  I think its a pretty good choice, personally.

Naruto's voice actor... at first I didn't like her, but then I remembered that its the same sorta annoying voice as the original.  I just with they'd pronounce Genin right...


----------



## Shiron (Sep 11, 2005)

I understand your points and all, but if some of us don't like the dub, we don't like the dub. There's nothing you can do about that. And those complaints may not be leginimate to you, but they may be so to other people. Know why? Because basically those complaints are opinions. Who are you to just barge in here and say "your opinion is wrong if you don't like the dub. It was a good dub and it could have been alot worse". Yes, it was a very good dub for something that airec on Toonami at 9:00 PM EST. However, of course it could have been better. We acknowledge that it was a good dub, but there were alot of things that could have been done better than they were. If you like the dub, then fine. I won't say anything about it and your opinion is just as valid as everyone elses on the dub of Naruto. However, when you come in here and basically say we're wrong if we don't like the dub and our complaints (or what we don't like about it) are illigenimate, it's a different matter entirely. Everyone has their own opinions. No opinion is greater then another for all they are is just that; opinions. If I don't like the VAs, then I don't like the VAs. If I don't like the pronunctiation, then I don't like the pronunctiation. If I don't like the editing, then I don't like the editing. Yes, I know for a dub that aired on Toonami it was good. You don't have to tell me that. However, just as you are, we are entitled to our opinions. Our complaints are just as valid as the comments from people who do like the dub. For all they truly are are opinions. No opinion is invalid for all they are are just opinions. Yes, I understand that it was a good dub. However, if we so choose to, we can still not like aspects of it and express these opinions online. For a Toonami dub, it wasn't bad and was actually a pretty good dub. However, we are still entitled to have our opinions about it. Whether these are positive or negative, it doesn't matter. For all opinions are equal. I'm beginning to rant now, so I think I'll stop. 

P.S. The reason we complain is because we've seen dubs like Fullmetal Alchemist, Inuyasha, Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop, ect. that were actually good dubs and better than the Naruto one. These dubs prove that good dubbing is possible and entitles us to our complaints. Having seen that better dubs exist, we can compare the dub of shows like Naruto, One Piece, and Shaman King to them, and seeing how bad they are compared to them. Knowing that good dubs exist and can be made, makes us angry when a bad one is made and we can complain about what we don't like about it. Yes, for a dub that aired on Toonami, it was good. However, with dubs like the above, we can definently see it could have been made better. So, no our opinions and complaints are not illigenimate. For all they are and alll they really are, are opinions and all opinions are created equal. - MnK


----------



## genesisofire (Sep 11, 2005)

Ryuujin said:
			
		

> I got the privalidge so to speak to hear the voice acting talent for the Dubbed Amerian Naruto....it was drec.  Quinton Flynn voice of Raiden from Metal Gear Solid 2 did a far greater job then he did for poor Iruka.  Naruto simply sounded obsurd it wasnt even the same essence of Naruto.  They over emphasised the names completely like saying "NAruto" and "MIzuki" they didnt even get the "Genin" correcting making it sound like "Geneen".
> 
> I'd of been far more greatful to just listen to Christopher Walken do the all the voices at least then I'd be entertained.
> 
> ...





Okay I agree with you on those points you made, but I'm pretty sure the creator of this topic was talking about the Malay dub, not the English dub. Malay, as in from Malaysia.


----------



## Hyuuga Kiri (Sep 11, 2005)

Meijin no Kori and Kylene...you are now my favorite people and are going on my buddy list...


----------



## hakke (Sep 11, 2005)

Hyuuga Kiri said:
			
		

> The voices really have less emotion...I mean, I was laughing when Mizuki told Naruto about the Kyuubi in his stomach, and the sniffing for when Iruka was crying, heck, all of when Iruka was crying was done really badly.



I have to agree, that was subpar VA acting... but there was a huge improvement from episode1 to episode2(the naruto speech to konohamaru was great)... so I bet the VAs will get more into character as the series goes on, dont lose hope.

Note: I really dont think the VAs were doing episode 20 or something and said "hey lets do episode 1 again"


----------



## Hyuuga Kiri (Sep 11, 2005)

It's funny because I could probably do a better Iruka... one of the reasons, that if my MAnga carrier really doesn't go well, I'm gonna try and become a VA...


----------



## Crowe (Sep 11, 2005)

Hyuuga Kiri said:
			
		

> It's funny because I could probably do a better Iruka... one of the reasons, that if my MAnga carrier really doesn't go well, I'm gonna try and become a VA...


No you wouldn't. They are professionals and you are not. You're just 13 now, wait a few years before you go for a carrier, and dont think its a easy job being a VA. Dont compare the japanese VA with the American, its has been 'americanized' so that the american kids can get the hang out of it. What would you believe if Sandaime's nose suddenly started to bleed? I know that i'd go like, "wtf, did a bomb explode in his head?" 

MnK; What is a good dub? The japanese Naruto and American are different, but saying that the VA's are bad is just stupid. If you hadnt seen the subbed first, i know basically ALL of you would love the VA's. The dubbed version is not aimed for those whom seen the japanese, it's aimed for the american kids that follow series on Cartoon Network. Of course everyone has the right to give their oppinion but ranting about that they didnt 'sound' right, is just annoying and arrogant.


----------



## Hyuuga Kiri (Sep 11, 2005)

They did it in DB...besides, I never said being a VA was easy, I just said I could be a better Iruka...I'm accualy fairly good ad VA...ing...


----------



## Psyconorikan (Sep 11, 2005)

I agree, the dub was WAY better than anyone expected. Whether they like to admit that fact or not. The Naruto dub pwned most dubs. End of story.


----------



## tun (Sep 11, 2005)

Kylene said:
			
		

> Well, I watched it just now (got my parents to tape it as I was out late last night), and I have to say I thought it was pretty good.
> 
> I don't have a problem with you guys not liking the dub, only that I don't think I've seen a single legitimate, realistic complaint about it. Some of you sound like whiny kids who are hurt now that your secret little Naruto club is known about by millions of people.


I'm more upset about what's going to happen as a result of it becoming "public" to millions of people. They're going to turn Naruto into a giant cashcow with as much ridiculous merchandise that they can get off the shelves. I'm just afraid it's going to turn out to be the next Pok?mon or Yu-Gi-Oh, as that's definitely what it's being groomed to be.




> The reasons I've seen so far are these:
> 
> *1. "They pronounce the words differently!"*
> 
> ...


The thing is, most asian languages like Japanese just don't have the enunciation capabilities in their languages for certain words. And as TheVillian said before, they *know* how they are pronounced. Why should they change it? If they even bothered to listen, they'd at least know where to put the accent on certain words.



> *2. "They edited out the blood!"*
> 
> Please be realistic. You must've known that there were going to be edits, this is Cartoon Network after all. It's not fair to judge the dub purely compared to the sub, rather you should also consider how good a job they did given the limitations of American TV standards.


My gripe is that they don't do follow up on it. What's the point of editing out the perverted nose bleeds when Iruka is still going to have tissues in his nose, and Sandaime is going to be rubbing his nose with a cloth where blood is clearly visible? I doubt the average american kid who's watching it even knows about the Japanese nosebleed idea. They just think it's funny.



> *3. "The voices are bad/unfitting!"*
> 
> Unless you have a fluent understanding of not only the Japanese language but also Japan's culture, I don't think you're qualified to make this comparison. It's very difficult to tell how good a seiyuu is when you don't even speak their language, and are also focusing on reading subs more than listening to their voice. As for the "unfitting" point, well, you'd really have to grow up in Japan to understand completely what the voices in the original version imply. Some of you are saying that Naruto sounds too much like an annoying kid, but the Japanese Naruto may well sound like an annoying kid to Japanese people.


I already know most anime probably sounds really retarded in Japanese. But that's half the fun; I don't want to know. Having it in another language adds to the appeal and mysticism. If Naruto ran around yelling out that he wanted to be the Fire Shadow, I don't think many people would give a damn. And as for the voices, you have to understand that they play a huge role in characterization. They give us the only human essence that an anime has. In the dub, I'd say the only two voices that I found to capture the characters really well were Ebisu and Mizuki. There are so many nuiances that I love about Japanese that are simply lost in the "westernization" of anime. Japanese voice actors seem to have a better understanding of their characters and know how to project the character depending on the situation. For example, after Naruto beats Mizuki, Iruka puts the forehead protector on him. This is supposed to be a quiet and tender scene, but he talks loudly and puts too much spirit into it. Compared to the Japanese version of the scene, where Iruka says it softly with meaning. 



> You have to accept that this is a westernization to some extent, not simply a direct translation. With a direct translation, many layers of meaning could be lost because the audience does not have an understanding of the intricacies of Japanese culture. Better than directly translating is finding an appropriate cultural analog - as long as it doesn't completely disrupt the "feel" of the series, of course - and use that.


The problem is, most cultural analogs either disrupt the feel or change the meaning of the scene. That's why a sub is a far superior way to keep all the elements of the Japanese version, but also allow the people in charge of the english version to define it how they want it without having to fit the words within the boundaries of the character's mouth movements. That's something that I don't think enough people understand.



> I don't think many of you guys have considered how hard it is to make a dub, given the aforementioned limitations on releasing anime over here, as well as budgetary ones (consider that perhaps they couldn't afford an all-star cast of VAs, for example). All in all, I think it's unfair to say they did anything less than a good job. Most of you sure as hell couldn't do better.


What's the point of hiring voice actors when you could just hire a couple of guys to do subtitles for far less cheaper? Why dub at all? All of the Japanese version fans were fine with just the subtitles. I don't feel like I missed out on any scenes while reading subs. And if you did, CN reruns episodes like no other, so you can just watch it again.

I guess my main problem with the dub and dubs in general, is that they don't do enough research on the original. This seemingly apparent lack of regard annoys me because it's the Japanese version that the show owes its origins entirely. The people who dub these shows have to understand that their fanbase encompasses not only new fans in America, but also all of the other fans who've already seen the Japanese version. I just don't feel that they even care about the latter.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 11, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> No you wouldn't. They are professionals and you are not. You're just 13 now, wait a few years before you go for a carrier, and dont think its a easy job being a VA. Dont compare the japanese VA with the American, its has been 'americanized' so that the american kids can get the hang out of it. What would you believe if Sandaime's nose suddenly started to bleed? I know that i'd go like, "wtf, did a bomb explode in his head?"
> 
> MnK; What is a good dub? The japanese Naruto and American are different, but saying that the VA's are bad is just stupid. If you hadnt seen the subbed first, i know basically ALL of you would love the VA's. The dubbed version is not aimed for those whom seen the japanese, it's aimed for the american kids that follow series on Cartoon Network.


Oh, good point pek! Saying the VAs are bad is kind of stupid. But of course, it's okay to like the Japanese VAs more than the English ones. If I hadn't have seen the subs (or read the manga) then I probably would have liked it, your right. However, since I have, I've decided that I prefer the Japanese VAs, as most people do, to the Americane ones. And it's okay for those of us who have seen both to have a preference and that was the point I was trying to get across. 

But here's something I'd like to ask groups and organizations like 4Kids, Cartoon Network, Viz Media, ect: Riddle me this. If you have to edit it for it to be suitable for that audience, is it truly for that audience? 
Yes, mostly it might be. However when you add that together with things like hidden themes, messages, and foreshadowing that younger viewers might not notice, it begins to look less and less like it's for that audience.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 11, 2005)

Hyuuga Kiri said:
			
		

> They did it in DB...besides, I never said being a VA was easy, I just said I could be a better Iruka...I'm accualy fairly good ad VA...ing...


Yeah so? I know that if i were the head of the american naruto team i'd remove the noseblood, and some of the more violent scenes to make it easier for the young ones. 

(: <--- a careface.


----------



## Hyuuga Kiri (Sep 11, 2005)

But there is really no point is shielding the youth, because it's just realitly, and they have to face it...


----------



## TDM (Sep 11, 2005)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> But here's something I'd like to ask groups and organizations like 4Kids, Cartoon Network, Viz Media, ect: Riddle me this. If you have to edit it for it to be suitable for that audience, is it truly for that audience?
> Yes, mostly it might be. However when you add that together with things like hidden themes, messages, and foreshadowing that younger viewers might not notice, it begins to look less and less like it's for that audience.



Well, until someone pointed it out, we didn't notice quite a few "subliminal" messages in naruto. I noticed in the outro they edited one of the pics hehe

What hidden themes are you talking about? They may want to appeal more to the new people, but they also wanted to get original viewers to watch, otherwise they would change the original pronounciations completely. It is very difficult to please two crowds that are so different, ya know.

edit:


> But there is really no point is shielding the youth, because it's just realitly, and they have to face it...



Well, it doesn't mean you should show 4th graders a bloody war movie. (slight exaggeration, I know)


----------



## Hyuuga Kiri (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, but a little blood flying from a wound whan the weapon is pulled out isn't exactly a fountain you know...and I can understand doing it somewaht, but not to the extent done in the Naruto Dub.


----------



## TheVillian (Sep 11, 2005)

Kylene said:
			
		

> Just try saying an English sentence with a Japanese word in it, and pronouncing the word exactly as it is in Japanese...it just sounds weird. I don't know that much about Japanese, but I think it's something to do with Japanese having equal emphasis on all syllables in a word, whereas in English we put the emphasis on a certain syllable...we have different ways of speaking and its silly to just ignore that when doing a dub.



Have you ever met anyone from another country who's not corrected you for pronouncing their name wrong just because of how you pronounce things in English?  

If we were talking about words like Vegeta or Bulma then that'd be one thing, since words like that need to be pronounced differently in English.  But some of the words that were pronounced wrong weren't hard to pronounce to begin with and don't need to be pronounced differently in English.  Especially when you have the Japanese source for reference and (in the case of at least one word) the correct pronunciation being used in other anime dubs and English companies/products. 

Word pronounciation isn't not a big enough reason to not like the dub or slam it like Sanji smoking lollipop sticks in One Piece or HFIL.  But it isn't a "silly" complaint either.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 11, 2005)

Hyuuga Kiri said:
			
		

> But there is really no point is shielding the youth, because it's just realitly, and they have to face it...


True. There are two reasons you shouldn't edit a series. 
1.) If you have to edit it, then is it truly for the audience you're targeting it at? Change the target audience, make less edits, and save money on that. Everyone wins! 
2.) It should be left up to the parents decision of what is and what isn't suitable for their kids, instead of groups like 4Kids and Viz Media doing that for them.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 11, 2005)

I am from Malaysia.
And yes, the Malay sub truly and horribly sucks. ing

Thank god for the online subs.


----------



## Kylene (Sep 11, 2005)

I agree with some anti-dub points made but I don't really have time to reply to them all. Seems we're going to have to agree to disagree on the name pronunciation issue. I understand your argument, but I still think it would disrupt the flow of English sentences. I don't really mind you guys thinking that though, but saying the anime sucks because of it, which some people have said, is what bothers me.

The censorship issue is a matter of broadcasting standards, not the fault of Viz. You can either market to a PG audience and have a far more successful anime and merchandising campaign, or market to, say, a PG-13 audience, probably not get shown on TV or at least in a worse timeslot, and thus make far less money out of the whole deal. It's just not worth it to Viz.


----------



## Eiji (Sep 11, 2005)

tundotcom said:
			
		

> I'm more upset about what's going to happen as a result of it becoming "public" to millions of people. They're going to turn Naruto into a giant cashcow with as much ridiculous merchandise that they can get off the shelves. I'm just afraid it's going to turn out to be the next Pok?mon or Yu-Gi-Oh, as that's definitely what it's being groomed to be.



Let's see....we got Naruto headbands(leaf and sound versions possibly others), Kakashi gloves, Naruto-stlye kunai and shuriken(plastic and metal;life-sized and keychain), many types of naruto plushies, figurines, and action figures, and at least 4 videogames.  Aside from the videogames, I saw all of these items in an import store about 1-2 years ago.  Also there are no doubt Naruto lunchboxes, backpacks, etc in Japan.  Hell, there is(or was) even a Naruto brand ramen.  Naruto was already a cash cow before it came to US.
edit: alomost forgot to mention the card game.



			
				tundotcom said:
			
		

> The thing is, most asian languages like Japanese just don't have the enunciation capabilities in their languages for certain words. And as TheVillian said before, they *know* how they are pronounced. Why should they change it? If they even bothered to listen, they'd at least know where to put the accent on certain words.



Don't forget that English has its own rules about pronunciation and accent.  
For someone who hasn't spoken japanese words very often, speaking a japanese word correctly while speaking an english sentence is probably harder than it looks...or sounds...or whatever.   Even if you do have the original to listen to.  The VA is probably too busy doing a voice, trying to lip-sync, or putting some emotion into thier character to pronounce one word or name exactly right in japanese.




			
				tundotcom said:
			
		

> What's the point of hiring voice actors when you could just hire a couple of guys to do subtitles for far less cheaper? Why dub at all? All of the Japanese version fans were fine with just the subtitles. I don't feel like I missed out on any scenes while reading subs. And if you did, CN reruns episodes like no other, so you can just watch it again.
> 
> I guess my main problem with the dub and dubs in general, is that they don't do enough research on the original. This seemingly apparent lack of regard annoys me because it's the Japanese version that the show owes its origins entirely. The people who dub these shows have to understand that their fanbase encompasses not only new fans in America, but also all of the other fans who've already seen the Japanese version. I just don't feel that they even care about the latter.




The point of having VA's dub anime is that *gasp* not everyone wants to hear japanese and read subtitles when they are watching anime.  A majority of anime watchers actually prefer dubs.   And since Viz is a company, and therefore wants to make money, they will want to reach as broad an audience as possible.  I believe Viz once tried releasing an anime in subs only, it didn't do well at all.  They released a regular dub/sub version and sales picked up.

They do care, why do you think they kept japanese terms like jutsu, hokage, etc.  and (so far) kept the jutsu names to pretty much an exact translation of thier japanese counterparts.  They did this to make the dubbed Naruto more palatable to the Japanese version fans.  And for those who still don't like the dub...there is always the subtitled version on the DVD.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Sep 11, 2005)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> True. There are two reasons you shouldn't edit a series.
> 1.) If you have to edit it, then is it truly for the audience you're targeting it at? Change the target audience, make less edits, and save money on that. Everyone wins!
> 2.) It should be left up to the parents decision of what is and what isn't suitable for their kids, instead of groups like 4Kids and Viz Media doing that for them.



That's a very good point. If only they didn't do that, then maybe a ton of dubs would be so much better...well plot wise. Unfortunately they don't, probably for money reasons.

But I don't know why the dub matters much. I mean most of us are gonna stick to the sub and possibly watch the dub only to compare or at least hear what they do with the voices. I think it's pretty pointless to argue over who's right and who's wrong when it comes to comparing the dub and the sub. 

I think the only thing I can see negative happening is the fanbase, and merchandise like tun said. I know I'll cringe seeing different things...oi and if they plan to release Halloween outfits or anything like that I know I'm just gonna be disappointed. ._. But all well, it is always bound to happen.


----------



## Hyuuga Kiri (Sep 11, 2005)

Hallowe'en outfits? Almost a definate...


----------



## tun (Sep 11, 2005)

Eiji said:
			
		

> Let's see....we got Naruto headbands(leaf and sound versions possibly others), Kakashi gloves, Naruto-stlye kunai and shuriken(plastic and metal;life-sized and keychain), many types of naruto plushies, figurines, and action figures, and at least 4 videogames.  Aside from the videogames, I saw all of these items in an import store about 1-2 years ago.  Also there are no doubt Naruto lunchboxes, backpacks, etc in Japan.  Hell, there is(or was) even a Naruto brand ramen.  Naruto was already a cash cow before it came to US.


That's Japan. Naruto's cashcow existance in America is just starting. Once you start seeing Naruto stuff in Walmart or Toysrus, then it becomes a concern to me.



> Don't forget that English has it's own rules about pronunciation and accent.
> For someone who hasn't spoken japanese words very often, speaking a japanese word correctly while speaking an english sentence is probably harder than it looks...or sounds...or whatever.   Even if you do have the original to listen to.  The VA is probably too busy doing a vioce, trying to lip-sync, or putting some emotion into thier character to pronounce one word or name exactly right.


But if it's a commonly used word like Jutsu, don't you think it should be pronounced correctly? As TheVillian said, it's not hard to pronounce at all. Hell, most of the words they mispronounce are easy to say. VA's are probably trained in linguistics a lot more than you and I. If a 13 year old kid can pronounce jutsu, so should a professional VA.



> The point of having VA's dub anime is that *gasp* not everyone wants to hear japanese and read subtitles when they are watching anime.  And since Viz is a company, and therefore wants to make money, they will want to reach as broad an audience as possible.  A majority of anime watchers prefer dubs.  I believe Viz once tried releasing an anime in subs only, it didn't do well at all.  They released a regular dub/sub version and sales picked up.


That's certainly not the impression I get. Why do you think some animes are actually dubbed? Because the following for the Japanese verison is so big in America. This forum is a testament to how popular subbed Naruto is. If people had issues with subbing, I don't think they would bother looking for new Japanese anime.



> They do care, why do you think they kept japanese terms like jutsu, hokage, etc.  and (so far) kept the jutsu names to pretty much an exact translation of thier japanese counterparts.  They did this to make the dubbed Naruto more palatable to the Japanese version fans.  And for those who still don't like the dub...there is always the subtitled version on the DVD.


Because saying technique and Fire Shadow doesn't have the same effect. I don't necessicarily see that as trying to cater to the Japanese version fans. They just want to keep the sense of mysticism by using Japanese words.


----------



## Kylene (Sep 11, 2005)

Guys, anime is already all about making money in Japan! The creator of Gundam said in an interview that he made the series in order to sell action figures...>_>. If you only care when it comes here, then why? Kinda supports my elitist club theory....



			
				tundotcom said:
			
		

> Because saying technique and Fire Shadow doesn't have the same effect. I don't necessicarily see that as trying to cater to the Japanese version fans. They just want to keep the sense of mysticism by using Japanese words.



Mysticism that isn't present if you're a Japanese person watching the Japanese show...yeah, great translation there >_>. I wish they'd gone father and translated everything


----------



## Eiji (Sep 11, 2005)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> True. There are two reasons you shouldn't edit a series.
> 1.) If you have to edit it, then is it truly for the audience you're targeting it at? Change the target audience, make less edits, and save money on that. Everyone wins!
> 2.) It should be left up to the parents decision of what is and what isn't suitable for their kids, instead of groups like 4Kids and Viz Media doing that for them.



1) The problem with changing the target audience, or more specificly, raising the target audience age, is that the series will probably lose a lot of potential viewers.  Movies recongize this, which is why you see a lot of them cutting and editing thier material to get the PG-13 rating and aviod the R one.

2) Video Games is using this route.  Bascially, parents don't want to accept responsibility that much so the blame for anything bad goes to the publishers and distributers.  

I don't really want a legally enforced rating system for anime...though I really wouldn't have to worry.


----------



## tun (Sep 11, 2005)

Kylene said:
			
		

> Guys, anime is already all about making money in Japan! The creator of Gundam said in an interview that he made the series in order to sell action figures...>_>. If you only care when it comes here, then why? Kinda supports my elitist club theory....


Because once it becomes the new bandwagon kiddie anime, it will effect America's view on it. And this will in turn effect how I'm viewed as a Naruto fan.



> Mysticism that isn't present if you're a Japanese person watching the Japanese show...yeah, great translation there >_>. I wish they'd gone father and translated everything


Yeah but we're not talking about Japanese people. We're talking about regular old American born and raised kids like you and I.


----------



## silverwings (Sep 11, 2005)

Naruto's voice got a *lot* better in the second episode.  You need to give the actors time to adjust to their roles and such.  The main four voices should be hitting their stride just about episode 7.


----------



## Blackvoice (Sep 11, 2005)

hey come to think of it all the sushi bars have a "Naruto roll"
anyway for what it's worth Viz did a remarkable job given the circumstances and the thread starter pointed out the various reasons why it could not be another way. most of you have seen the subbed versions and will continue to see them. Be happy with what you have and stop the whinning. 
we just have to be ready to bite our lips when we see the kids running around make hand seals and realise that our precious exclusive club is no more.


----------



## Ruri (Sep 11, 2005)

^I agree, Naruto's voice was _much_ better in the second episode.

Overall, I really liked the VA for Naruto.  She did a good job trying to stay true to the original - which is a very unique voice (and also not pleasant to the ears).


----------



## Eiji (Sep 11, 2005)

tundotcom said:
			
		

> That's Japan. Naruto's cashcow existance in America is just starting. Once you start seeing Naruto stuff in Walmart or Toysrus, then it becomes a concern to me.



I really didn't see how Naruto becoming a cash cow in the US would be a concern if it being one in Japan wasn't





			
				tundotcom said:
			
		

> Because once it becomes the new bandwagon kiddie anime, it will effect America's view on it. And this will in turn effect how I'm viewed as a Naruto fan.


....but this cleared it up.



			
				tundotcom said:
			
		

> But if it's a commonly used word like Jutsu, don't you think it should be pronounced correctly? As TheVillian said, it's not hard to pronounce at all. Hell, most of the words they mispronounce are easy to say. VA's are probably trained in linguistics a lot more than you and I. If a 13 year old kid can pronounce jutsu, so should a professional VA.



Like I said, they probably have more on their mind than how to pronounce "jutsu" or whatever correctly.  Not to mention that the difference between what they say and the correct way is pretty small.  Which, while seemingly making it easy to fix, also puts it on a lower priority than making the voice or tone.

edit: one more thing, realize that not all of the VA's working on Naruto have done anime before.  Therefore "jutsu" would not be a common word to them.  Proper japanese pronunciation would be new to them, and if they did have any linguistics training, it was probably in English and therefore would probably make it HARDER for them to pronounce the words correctly while speaking. 



			
				tundotcom said:
			
		

> That's certainly not the impression I get. Why do you think some animes are actually dubbed? Because the following for the Japanese verison is so big in America. This forum is a testament to how popular subbed Naruto is. If people had issues with subbing, I don't think they would bother looking for new Japanese anime.



You do realize that there are tons of anime that have been released dubbed, that dont' have anywhere near the fansize that Naruto has.  Sure companies fight over the rights to the big fish, but there are many others that are dubbed that don't have huge forums dedicated to them.  What dictates what anime a company will bring over and dub is not the US fanbase but the Japanese one. (japan-japanese people)  They don't have to look at the US fanbase of an anime to know wheter or not it will be popular.  They have already figured out that if it sells good in Japan, it will sell good in the US.



			
				tundotcom said:
			
		

> Because saying technique and Fire Shadow doesn't have the same effect. I don't necessicarily see that as trying to cater to the Japanese version fans. They just want to keep the sense of mysticism by using Japanese words.



Then I will move "keeping hokage and jutsu" over to pleasing new fans, and leave "subtitles on DVD" to pleasing Japanese verison fans.


----------



## Hyuuga Kiri (Sep 11, 2005)

Know wahts funny? Hokage only means Fire Shadow as a literal translation. It's alos used as a poetic term, for "Shadows caused by the flickering flames" or something along those line.


----------



## AcidVenom (Sep 11, 2005)

Hyuuga Kiri said:
			
		

> Know wahts funny? Hokage only means Fire Shadow as a literal translation. It's alos used as a poetic term, for "Shadows caused by the flickering flames" or something along those line.


I'm assuming that's why they added the word "Lord" in front of it.. if i remember correctly from last night they kept on referring to the hokage as "Lord Hokage"


----------



## tun (Sep 11, 2005)

Eiji said:
			
		

> I really didn't see how Naruto becoming a cash cow in the US would be a concern if it being one in Japan wasn't....but this cleared it up.


 We're all here to learn from each other.






> Like I said, they probably have more on their mind than how do pronounce "jutsu" or whatever correctly.  Not to mention that the difference between what they say and the correct way is pretty small.  Which, while seemingly making it easy to fix, also puts it on a lower priority than making the voice or tone.


I don't think it's as low of a priority as you make it out to be. Just because I don't have time to work on details, I should just ignore them? I think a good VA should strive to do his/her best work. Even a little improvement like word pronunciation makes him/her that much better.





> You do realize that there are tons of anime that have been released dubbed, that dont' have anywhere near the fansize that Naruto has.  Sure companies fight over the rights to the big fish, but there are many others that are dubbed that don't have huge forums dedicated to them.  What dictates what anime a company will bring over and dub is not the US fanbase but the Japanese one. (japan-japanese people)  They don't have to look at the US fanbase of an anime to know wheter or not it will be popular.  They have already figured out that if it sells good in Japan, it will sell good in the US.


Yeah you're right. I just used Naruto as an example because there hasn't been as big of a anime brought over here in a while.



> Then I will move "keeping hokage and jutsu" over to pleasing new fans, and leave "subtitles on DVD" to pleasing Japanese verison fans.


I know I personally won't be buying the DVD's when I already have the entire series fansubbed.


----------



## Hyuuga Kiri (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, I remeber from today cuz I DLed it...I don't have CN so I have to wait till friday to see it on TV


----------



## tun (Sep 11, 2005)

AcidVenom said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that's why they added the word "Lord" in front of it.. if i remember correctly from last night they kept on referring to the hokage as "Lord Hokage"


They need a way to add the -sama. Even name suffixes are a small nuiance that dubs just don't have. :sad


----------



## AcidVenom (Sep 11, 2005)

they did keep the -sensei though, i'm guessing since it's one of those words the english language has assimilated from japanese (like sushi and so on haha) and well, -sama isn't one of those words... even though it would've been awesome if they did keep it. but i'm content with "Lord"


----------



## Reifujin Tsunade (Sep 11, 2005)

*Ack...*

I dont care for Naruto's voice dubbed in English.Doesnt fit his Japanese v/a at all.Makes him sound ,I dont know,crummy.

Ive not heard all the others yet.But I really hope they dont chop Hatake Kakashi's voice up.


----------



## Ryuujin (Sep 11, 2005)

genesisofire said:
			
		

> Okay I agree with you on those points you made, but I'm pretty sure the creator of this topic was talking about the Malay dub, not the English dub. Malay, as in from Malaysia.



Ooo I feel a little bit special(dumb), uh heh my bad, ooo damn. >_<  Sorry!


----------



## Ikaramashu (Sep 11, 2005)

The dud was petty good u ppl are just complainig about tiny detail they all sound fine too me but that all your opinion and there is noothing i can do to change your minds soo ill let u be...


----------



## Darth Judicar (Sep 11, 2005)

Agree. I didn't like Naruto's voice either, as he sounded too kiddy and, well, dumb. I realize he's only 12 years-old but damn, I just can't stand it. Oh well, I'll just have to accept it and move on, no point in complaining...


----------



## TheMexicanKingVII (Sep 11, 2005)

*Please don't be too long.*



> *1. "They pronounce the words differently!"*
> 
> I think in response to this, I should repost a quote of me in another thread:
> 
> You realize that the Japanese butcher the pronunciation of TONS of English words, right? Hell, in pretty much every language, words borrowed from other languages have a different pronunciation from how the word would be pronounced in its country of origin; English has tons of examples of this. It's perfectly normal, and you're pathetic if you bitch about it.



The reason people have such a problem with the DUB, and I'm of course assuming. Is the emotion and feeling, this is one of my problems with DUBS is because there isn't always that *backbone* in which makes you love the characters. Is the Japanese Voice Cast perfect? No, but what can you do? I think they tried and they could of done better but they only had a small period of time to get this out too the public. Pronouncing Japanese names is tough, I'm not going too lie, I still can't pronounce Sasuke but you know what thank god too forums I don't have too.    now this is my only problem is the feeling and emotion. In the following episodes hopefully we can see this begin to grow. I still do feel the Japanese VA was superb in matching and pulling it off, right now it just doesn't feel like the U.S version is really pulling it off only with a small amount of characters.



> *2. "They edited out the blood!"*
> 
> Please be realistic. You must've known that there were going to be edits, this is Cartoon Network after all. It's not fair to judge the dub purely compared to the sub, rather you should also consider how good a job they did given the limitations of American TV standards.
> 
> ...


----------



## stormbreak (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, i am interested in Kakashi's but the one person i know won't touch the japanese VA for sure, is Orochimaru's. Well they might do a good job, but i am curious to hear what his voice will be like.


----------



## Eiji (Sep 11, 2005)

Thing is, honorifics are there to define where you are in the social ladder as compared to the person you are speaking to.  Thus, ones like -sama(Lord), -sensei(teacher/master/doctor), and -san(Mr/Mrs) whose translations are actual titles can be translated and keep their original meaning and purpose.  So I see it as fine that they used Lord instead of -sama.  (Although, sensei as teacher probably wouldn't sound right in english, which is why they kept it as sensei in Naruto.)

It's the ones that describe how close the speaker is to the other person that are ususally hard to translate and are indeed " small {nuiances} that dubs just don't have.
-chan, -kun, etc.


----------



## Toto y Moi (Sep 11, 2005)

With the Naruto community, it's really expected for the fans to be upset with the dub. Heck, people were outraged when it was licensed. Even though I can't see how anyone could have a problem with it, it could be because they didn't give it a chance before completely hating it.

Personally, I wasn't worried to begin with. The dub just turned out so much better than I expected. It's great.


----------



## Hyuuga Kiri (Sep 11, 2005)

See, when I first heard it was licensed, people where saying it was 4kids((a.k.a. Demon spawn)) wo got it, and I was horrified.


----------



## iggyspeedstars (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah...Did anyone else find it wierd that Mizuki and Iruka were calling each other sensei?


----------



## Hyuuga Kiri (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, I did...It was weird AND annoying...


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 11, 2005)

i dont know whats worse, the fact that naruto dubbed is so horrible or the fact that people are trying to defend the VA's. i think its ubsurd to think that the VA's did a good job. and yes im comparing it to the japanese version. the acting was horrific and there was no emotion behind any character. the words were all pronounced horribly. the name naruto was pronounced terrible as it is. THE MAIN CHARACTERS NAME!!!!! simple things like that can destroy the show. and yes i agree with some people who say they can do the voice overs better because it was terrible. unless this is aimed at children ages 7-14 is done horrible. nobody wants to hear voice overs sound like my second grade teacher reading a story to us. this is reality. the Voice actors arent children, there's no reason we should give them a pat on the back and say good job because they tried hard or whatever the case may be. there is no such thing as a good enough job in the entertainment industry. there's good and then there's bad. so far unless there's big changes, the show in america is bad. ill stick to the subbed where there is actually feeling and emotions.


----------



## Jones (Sep 11, 2005)

> the acting was horrific and there was no emotion behind any character.



that is so true, when iruka got pissed or in the 1st ep when he got sad the voices pretty much had the same tone. i think it is jsut sad how bad the Voice acting was. blum said they found good voices for narurto and sasuke, but with naruto totally missing his energetic type of voice, the whole show will lack. i just cant wait to hear what sasuke sounds like.


----------



## Rudox (Sep 11, 2005)

Can't really judge by 2 episodes for a series that's so big, but it's not bad so far. That said I still prefer the subbed version for obvious reasons. The timing, tone and emotion on the voices are much better plus it helps me learn another language bit by bit. Keep in mind that my first language isn't English either, it's Spanish.

Anyway I was just scared of a One Piece level horror of a dub that totally kills the series. You have to admit that dub was brutal on many levels and we are lucky Naruto's dub went so much better. My biggest fear is that Orochimaru might sound like Freezer from DBZ dub. :sad 

In the end more Naruto fans is good for all of us. It means more merchandise brought to America. I'd especially like to see some of those videogames translated. :


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 11, 2005)

*Official Dub Complaining Thread - No Excuse For Such A Bad Job!*

ok as much as i absolutely hate the dub already i think its only gonna make naruto more popular. not because its better but for obvious reasons like its on american television. i dont think being popular is the issue. its the quality of the show and keeping it up to the level the japanese version is on. i myself have never been into anime. and i always hated subtitles. but i was begged by a freind to watch naruto about a year ago. and by the 4th episode i was stuck on it. i caught up to 100 episodes by the end of the week. does it make me a loser? yes but thats not the issue. point is, the japanese version was so good that it took me , a person who never watched anime to a crazy fan. i was very excited to see that it was coming to america. i was a little fearful that it would be ruined. and in my opinion it was. if you ask me, i think viz is just taking advantage on the japanese success of the show to make more money. its a slap in the face that there's barely any effort being put into the show. whats the budget like!!?? i mean the show is already made, the script is already written, the music is the original. why is the budget so low that they couldnt get actors with talent!? its not like they spent much money anywhere else. you gotta admit they didnt advertise much either. dont let the advertisements of other party's fool you. there wasnt much done on cartoon network as far as advertising goes. so that brings me to my point, what happened!!?? i think that whoever is in charge was more concerned on how much money they could make then how much money they should spend. if they would have spent more money on hiring talent the show would be alot better. i think these voice actors should be paid minimum wage. and thats being generous. ive seen alot of babying going on as far as the actors go. i dont care about how hard they tried or worked. im not one to say it was good enough. because it wasnt. the show naruto holds high expectations and to see such low rate actors with no emotions butcher the value of the show angers me. my parents did a better job doing voices when the read me my bed time story as a kid. unless they do something about the cast, ill stick to the japanese naruto better. and leave the american version to the little kids that play pokemon.


----------



## Phosphorus (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't think it was that bad of a job, it was relatively good. Except they took away Wind. -_-; I do agree that the American VA seem to lack a bit of emotion when speaking.  

And I don't think anyone cares than you'll watch the Japanese version and not the dub. Whatever floats your boat. ...And I still play Pokemon. >>;;


----------



## Daniee (Sep 11, 2005)

*Didn't read the wall of text*

More like no excuse for such stupidity.

Why won't people just admit the fact that the dub is GOOD?!


----------



## Tigerchu (Sep 11, 2005)

silverwings said:
			
		

> Naruto's voice got a *lot* better in the second episode.  You need to give the actors time to adjust to their roles and such.  The main four voices should be hitting their stride just about episode 7.




I have to disagree.  I think that by the end of epi 1 English, and epi 2, Naruto's voice was too deep for Naruto(Original Naruto from the Japanese version)

Nihon = Japan in Japanese (nee-ho-nn)
Nihon-go = Japanese language (" Goh)
Nihon-Jin = Japanese person. (" Jii-nn)


----------



## Tigerchu (Sep 11, 2005)

silverwings said:
			
		

> Naruto's voice got a *lot* better in the second episode.  You need to give the actors time to adjust to their roles and such.  The main four voices should be hitting their stride just about episode 7.




I have to disagree.  I think that by the end of epi 1 English, and epi 2, Naruto's voice was too deep for Naruto(Original Naruto from the Japanese version)

Nihon = Japan in Japanese (nee-ho-nn)
Nihon-go = Japanese language (" Goh)
Nihon-Jin = Japanese person. (" Jii-nn)


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 11, 2005)

admit that its good? how!? its not. its just an average show now. and dont get me wrong, i love the show naruto. i have such high hopes for it. but frankly it lost alot of its flavor on cartoon network.


----------



## Seany (Sep 11, 2005)

Hmm i thought it was very good for a dub, but no where near as good as japanese one. I loved shika's voice though it was great!


----------



## Sawako (Sep 11, 2005)

Did you really hate it that much? It wasn't THAT bad you know. It was better than I expected.


----------



## Procyon (Sep 11, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> ok as much as i absolutely hate the dub already i think its only gonna make naruto more popular. not because its better but for obvious reasons like its on american television. i dont think being popular is the issue. its the quality of the show and keeping it up to the level the japanese version is on. i myself have never been into anime. and i always hated subtitles. but i was begged by a freind to watch naruto about a year ago. and by the 4th episode i was stuck on it. i caught up to 100 episodes by the end of the week. does it make me a loser? yes but thats not the issue. point is, the japanese version was so good that it took me , a person who never watched anime to a crazy fan. i was very excited to see that it was coming to america. i was a little fearful that it would be ruined. and in my opinion it was.



I hated Pokemon and Harry Potter at first, but then I loved them. (Still love HP. XD)



> if you ask me, i think viz is just taking advantage on the japanese success of the show to make more money. its a slap in the face that there's barely any effort being put into the show. whats the budget like!!?? i mean the show is already made, the script is already written, the music is the original. why is the budget so low that they couldnt get actors with talent!?



That's just your opinion. I think the voice acting is pretty good, and they got many respectable American VA's to do it.



> its not like they spent much money anywhere else. you gotta admit they didnt advertise much either. dont let the advertisements of other party's fool you. there wasnt much done on cartoon network as far as advertising goes.



Most definitely not true. There's been a TV spot in a new fall shows commercial, a Fall Preview back in Spring, and a commercial featuring only Naruto. Each of them aired many times.



> so that brings me to my point, what happened!!?? i think that whoever is in charge was more concerned on how much money they could make then how much money they should spend. if they would have spent more money on hiring talent the show would be alot better.



This license is not only beneficial to Viz. Toy companies, video game companies, and more are going to gain from it. Plus, the cost to licence each episode was in the hundred thousands, I think. You don't risk that much money if it's not going to be a good show. They weren't concerned with their income, just making the show as good as possible. 



> i think these voice actors should be paid minimum wage. and thats being generous. ive seen alot of babying going on as far as the actors go. i dont care about how hard they tried or worked. im not one to say it was good enough. because it wasnt. the show naruto holds high expectations and to see such low rate actors with no emotions butcher the value of the show angers me. my parents did a better job doing voices when the read me my bed time story as a kid. unless they do something about the cast, ill stick to the japanese naruto better. and leave the american version to the little kids that play pokemon.



Wow. That just got pretty inflammatory. You don't pay voice actors like Steve Blum minimum wage. Have you even checked the entire cast? None of them are "low-rate actors with no emotions that butcher the show". Most of them have had experience to bring along with them, and are skilled at what they do. You make it sound as though Viz hired them and licensed the anime just because they wanted to butcher it! That's unfair and untrue, but to each his own. Have fun being a pooper while I go play Pokemon with the cool people.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 11, 2005)

Looking at the dub alone and comparing it to the subs, its not that good. Looking at it in context to other American dubs on TV and considering what some of us expected, the dub is very good. It really depends how you look at it. It was better then I expected so I am happy with it.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't really like the dub but I think they did a good job. I'm not an anime watcher except for Pokemon and Dragonball before in their dubs. I thought that watching anime in Japanese with subtitles was dumb. Anyway, one day my friend told me to watch the Naruto sub and I was bored, so I got hooked onto it after a few episodes like you. Overall, I think the dub WILL hook some people onto Naruto but because you already seen the sub, you aren't nearly as impressed.


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 11, 2005)

ok first off giro the ramen man. i am cool. lol so anyway ok maybe the actors are better then most other dubbed shows in america. so yeah maybe i took it a little to far by saying they should be paid minimum wage. however i clearly stated that i was never into anime before naruto. and thats because of the horrible acting. maybe im just not as accepting as everyone else is but i dont think the american actors did half as good a job as the japanese actors did. you can feel what they're emotions were. when iruka was crying to naruto in the american verison you could barely tell. so yeah maybe the discussion isnt so much about how bad the actors are, it should be how bad they are in comparison to the japanese version. and as far as all the money spent to license it, ill admit to when im wrong i had no idea how much it cost. still i think better actors should have done the job


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Sep 11, 2005)

:-/ Stop already you silly dub troll.

We don't need your complaining. I find the dub great, a lot of other sub fans find it great, and all the Americans will find it great.


So it doesn't matter, eh?


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 11, 2005)

They changed the songs because they're too long.  They don't expect the audience to have the patience to sit there for up to a minute+  watching an intro and outro.  Wish they'd learn how to make an intro though instead of throwing clips together.

Dunno how it was for you but they replaced the awesome original DBZ intro (That they actually had in the english version) in season 2 with a bunch of clips WITH THE ORIGINAL SOUNDS STILL ON THEM!


----------



## Procyon (Sep 11, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> ok first off giro the ramen man. i am cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop contridicting yourself. 



> lol so anyway ok maybe the actors are better then most other dubbed shows in america. so yeah maybe i took it a little to far by saying they should be paid minimum wage. however i clearly stated that i was never into anime before naruto. and thats because of the horrible acting. maybe im just not as accepting as everyone else is but i dont think the american actors did half as good a job as the japanese actors did. you can feel what they're emotions were. when iruka was crying to naruto in the american verison you could barely tell. so yeah maybe the discussion isnt so much about how bad the actors are, it should be how bad they are in comparison to the japanese version. and as far as all the money spent to license it, ill admit to when im wrong i had no idea how much it cost. still i think better actors should have done the job



What actors would you have chosen then? How can you compare them to the Japanese actors, when they don't speak eachothers languages? It just doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Tigerchu (Sep 11, 2005)

DarkWarrior said:
			
		

> Dunno how it was for you but they replaced the awesome original DBZ intro (That they actually had in the english version) in season 2 with a bunch of clips WITH THE ORIGINAL SOUNDS STILL ON THEM!



That reminds me, I know this isn't a dbz forum, but I can finally say this:  The dragonball GT theme song, they changed it from "DanDan Kokoro Hikareteku" to some stupid music thing and a bunch of clips for the English GT!  Argh!  I really like DanDan.


----------



## Tigerchu (Sep 11, 2005)

anyone here know the link for "which Naruto character are you"?


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 11, 2005)

My peeve with the dub haters are many of them are putting the narudub on the same level as One Piece, Shaman King, and Pokemon. You cannot honestly compare the edits, plot manipulations, and needless cultural accents added to these shows to Naruto. Naruto is no where close to as bad dub to these ones at all. I also so believe that whether you like the dub or not if you live in america you should support it, because if it flops you can say sayanara to all the video games and other merchandise we can bank on from it's success. This also goes to guy who said he wouldn't buy the DVD releases because he has all the fansubs, considering this in a way is robbing Viz of funds they can use to get more naruto merchandise.


----------



## Trilaan (Sep 11, 2005)

Come on, we all know fans.  In fandom, it's nigh impossible to make a stalwart fan of the original version of something to give any sort of positive review of it's American re-envisioning.  That's what dubs are, they are re-envisioned.  Much like Peter Jackson did with Lord of the Rings.  The fact is many fans preconcieved notions of what their favorite shows are or will be impossible to change.  The original is good, the remake is bad.  This sort of thing definitely holds true in many cases.  It's just the opinion of some anime viewers that dubbing their favorite show is akin to using a knife to improve the Mona Lisa.  It's not something that can be changed.  We can only tolerate those that hate it, just as they tolerate those who love it.

Look at it this way.  Is a real and true fan one who thinks the original version is the one true way it should be and doesn't give the dub a chance; or is it the person who can get enjoyment out of both variations.  A true fan, of course, is neither flexible or inflexible.  Fans just loves what they love and hate what they hate no matter what the opinions of others.  There is nothing wrong with what Jimbosan says; it's an opinion, and it's rightfully his.

For me, I like both the subbed and the dubbed(so far).  I am at least willing to give the dub time to impress me.


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 11, 2005)

>>What actors would you have chosen then? How can you compare them to the Japanese actors, when they don't speak eachothers languages? It just doesn't make much sense. >

*how doesnt it make sense? thanks for stating the obvious. they dont speak the same language. thats the beauty of emotion. its universal. thats what im talking about. thats whats important.*


----------



## Sharingan_18 (Sep 11, 2005)

Reifujin Tsunade said:
			
		

> I dont care for Naruto's voice dubbed in English.Doesnt fit his Japanese v/a at all.Makes him sound ,I dont know,crummy.
> 
> Ive not heard all the others yet.But I really hope they dont chop Hatake Kakashi's voice up.


Naruto's Voice sux, big time.  Everybody else seem to be okay so far.  I hope that eiither the lady doin Naruto's voice either A. gets better or B. Gets replaced.  i also hope that they try and pronounce some words more like the way the Japs do....Hokage not Hoe-ka-gay


----------



## Procyon (Sep 11, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> >>What actors would you have chosen then? How can you compare them to the Japanese actors, when they don't speak eachothers languages? It just doesn't make much sense. >
> 
> *how doesnt it make sense? thanks for stating the obvious. they dont speak the same language. thats the beauty of emotion. its universal. thats what im talking about. thats whats important.*



Again, to each his own. I stated above that I think the American VA's caught emotion well. What's the point of this anyway? We might as well just come up with one almighty dub vs. sub debate thread so as to not plague the forums with arguments onto those who don't want to read them.


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 11, 2005)

can you honestly tell me that the american va's put just as much emotion as the japanese va's?


----------



## -Naruto (Sep 11, 2005)

Sharingan_18 said:
			
		

> Naruto's Voice sux, big time.  Everybody else seem to be okay so far.  I hope that eiither the lady doin Naruto's voice either A. gets better or B. Gets replaced.  i also hope that they try and pronounce some words more like the way the Japs do....Hokage not Hoe-ka-gay



Yeah, I agree. Naruto's voice is pretty dull by the lady who does him, everyone else seems okay. I've also seen some Jap shows which pronounce Hokage Ho-kidge. -and not Hoe-ka-gae.


----------



## Procyon (Sep 11, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> can you honestly tell me that the american va's put just as much emotion as the japanese va's?



I can't compare. I read the manga, but I've never seen the sub. But I just did say above that I thought they did a good job.


----------



## Naruto-USA (Sep 11, 2005)

Budget must not be too bad since they got Steven Jay Blum (my favorite english VA) to voice a char that dies relatively early in the series.


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 11, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> ok as much as i absolutely hate the dub already i think its only gonna make naruto more popular. not because its better but for obvious reasons like its on american television. i dont think being popular is the issue. its the quality of the show and keeping it up to the level the japanese version is on. i myself have never been into anime. and i always hated subtitles. but i was begged by a freind to watch naruto about a year ago. and by the 4th episode i was stuck on it. i caught up to 100 episodes by the end of the week. does it make me a loser? yes but thats not the issue. point is, the japanese version was so good that it took me , a person who never watched anime to a crazy fan. i was very excited to see that it was coming to america. i was a little fearful that it would be ruined. and in my opinion it was. if you ask me, i think viz is just taking advantage on the japanese success of the show to make more money. its a slap in the face that there's barely any effort being put into the show. whats the budget like!!?? i mean the show is already made, the script is already written, the music is the original. why is the budget so low that they couldnt get actors with talent!? its not like they spent much money anywhere else. you gotta admit they didnt advertise much either. dont let the advertisements of other party's fool you. there wasnt much done on cartoon network as far as advertising goes. so that brings me to my point, what happened!!?? i think that whoever is in charge was more concerned on how much money they could make then how much money they should spend. if they would have spent more money on hiring talent the show would be alot better. i think these voice actors should be paid minimum wage. and thats being generous. ive seen alot of babying going on as far as the actors go. i dont care about how hard they tried or worked. im not one to say it was good enough. because it wasnt. the show naruto holds high expectations and to see such low rate actors with no emotions butcher the value of the show angers me. my parents did a better job doing voices when the read me my bed time story as a kid. unless they do something about the cast, ill stick to the japanese naruto better. and leave the american version to the little kids that play pokemon.



Step one buddy.  BREAK YOUR FUCKING POST INTO PARAGRAPHS.

Good fucking LORD, I think I killed a good amount of brain cells just by looking at your rant.  No capital letters??  Only one space in between sentences???  Where did you learn how to type boy?  Bubba's School for the Technologically Uninclined?

If you want to make a statement, make sure people can READ IT.  Until you shape up your typing, I'm going to regard your post with as much interest as someone typing "lol" "rofl" "omg" and "pwned" in the same sentence.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, you guys do have to realize that it takes some time to find a voice and then to work within the range of that voice when doing the more emotional scenes. The VAs were good. Some may have sounded off, but it's to be expected with the first few episodes. They still have to find the right pitch and tone within that voice range to display the necessary emotions correctly. It's not like a walk in the park to pick a new voice and then give it instant access to the various tones and pitches that are necessary to properly get a certain emotion across. It'll take time. Heck, even the original Japanese VAs took some time to get used to.

If you want to fully enjoy the english dub, just go into it with no expectations whatsoever. Just allow it to form its own impression on you. You may try to compare the english VAs to the Japanese ones, but really... how can you actually do that unless you can understand the language of both as well as the nuances of each language? Just view it on its own credentials. Various other animated series started off the same way, but got better as the VAs fell into their roles more. You can certainly expect the same or more from those working on the English Naruto dub.


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 11, 2005)

>>I can't compare. I read the manga, but I've never seen the sub. But I just did say above that I thought they did a good job>>
__________________

*ive read the manga ive seen the movie the fiesta episodes and the cartoon in both japanese and english.  and i had high hopes for the english version. im not looking at it one sided like you are. if you havent even seen it in the subbed version then your opinion is clearly bias. your not looking at it from all angles. *


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 11, 2005)

I didn't think it was too bad. The only thing that needed to improve was the intro theme...

Heck we should be DAMN lucky that it's as good as it is. The Naruto dub could have turned out to be another Dub Piece after all.

Poor One Piece... it deserved so much better...


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 11, 2005)

by the way im not hoping for the english version to do horribly. i hope it does do good. and FFLN i hope your right. and ill take that into consideration. maybe in time the actors will do better. i pray they do. cause i want everyone to love the series as much as i do. but for now i gotta say im very dissapointed. the va's arent the only thing that got to me. but definately the one that stood out the most


----------



## silverwings (Sep 11, 2005)

Tigerchu said:
			
		

> I have to disagree.  I think that by the end of epi 1 English, and epi 2, Naruto's voice was too deep for Naruto(Original Naruto from the Japanese version)



I felt that the episode 1 voicework was about 1/2 octave too high in pitch compared to the original - granted, the comparison is to the Naruto tone I've grown accustomed to in 150 episodes, not necessarily the tone that was in episode 1 alone.

In episode 2, she dropped her voice that half octave and it lost it's scratchy edge and to me sounded a lot better.  But everyone has their own opinions.

Anyone else find it weird how much Naruto sounds like the Japanese VA when he laughs? :amazed  :


----------



## Procyon (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm not being biased in any way. You don't need to see the sub to like the English voice acting. You don't need to think that the Japanese VA's were good to be able to like the American ones. o.0


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 11, 2005)

Have you guys ever watched Teen Titans?  Some great VA work in that show.  But if you watch the first few episodes, then watch the later seasons, you'll see just how far each actor has gone in order to melt into their roles.  Beginnings of serials are always rough.


----------



## Solus (Sep 11, 2005)

IMO all the voices were good except naruto's. i mean goddamn its annoying. wtf were they thinkin. this is my biggest problem with the dub by far. i have a hard time taking naruto seriously now cuz everytime he talks i want smack him then put earplugs so far down my ears that i puncture my brain. i hope they voice will steadily get less annoying as naruto gets older, but the prospects dont look good. that probably means im gonna be going sub only, too bad


----------



## DaveBoo1378 (Sep 11, 2005)

Through further considering, I have figured out that while the dub is good, the dub is not the dub for me.

1. Name order. For gods sake, if Shonen Jump can get it right, VIZ can correct it for the anime.
2. Mispronunciation for a few words. No biggie.
3. Intro and Outro issues. Change it if you will, but make the intro and outro at least good. I mean, all you had to do is make it better than ROCKS. That shouldn't have been too hard.
4. Have tissues in nose for all nosebleeds, not just Iruka. That implys for hardcore Naruto fans that "Hey, we know you know what you want. We haven't forgotten about you." Obviously, if you wan't to cut out nosebleeds, fine. Put in tissues.

Now, the dub is definately good thus far. Granted, I would be more for the dub if I had actually seen episodes I really like (I will really have my judgement on the dub after Episode 8).

But, why would I want to watch the dub if I can watch what is developing right now in the anime and what is developing right now in the manga? Enjoyment and nothing else to do, really.


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 11, 2005)

> I'm not being biased in any way. You don't need to see the sub to like the English voice acting. You don't need to think that the Japanese VA's were good to be able to like the American ones. o.0


 maybe not but im comparing the show to the japanese version. that was my point from the beggning. your just jumping in with your one sided opinion. im glad you liked it. but as far as im concerned the japanese do a way better job


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes, I DID find the speech Sarutobi delivered to Iruka and the speech Naruto gave Konohamaru and Konohamaru's plead for wanting to be recognized as a individual ALMOST JUST AS GOOD as the original japanese. 

Hell, I even prefered the voice actors of Konohamaru and Ebisu to the original japanese.

The dub blew my mind. Way better than expected.


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 11, 2005)

> I'm not being biased in any way. You don't need to see the sub to like the English voice acting. You don't need to think that the Japanese VA's were good to be able to like the American ones. o.0


 maybe not but im comparing the show to the japanese version. that was my point from the beggning. your just jumping in with your one sided opinion. im glad you liked it. but as far as im concerned the japanese do a way better job


----------



## DaveBoo1378 (Sep 11, 2005)

Daniee78 said:
			
		

> *Didn't read the wall of text*
> 
> More like no excuse for such stupidity.
> 
> Why won't people just admit the fact that the dub is GOOD?!


 I disliked the dub for a few reasons, but it is still a GOOD dub. It is not as good as Hakusho was dubbed, but it is still a way above average dub. The dub just isn't for me.

Never the less, I will turn it on every Saturday at 9 to support Naruto since I am a Narutard and I want products such as new video games (Although Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen! 3 is still the best), Card Games, and apparel.

Also, I will buy the DVD's. $20-30 for 13 episodes? Hell yeah. Best deal you can get around these parts.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 11, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> >>I can't compare. I read the manga, but I've never seen the sub. But I just did say above that I thought they did a good job>>
> __________________
> 
> *ive read the manga ive seen the movie the fiesta episodes and the cartoon in both japanese and english.  and i had high hopes for the english version. im not looking at it one sided like you are. if you havent even seen it in the subbed version then your opinion is clearly bias. your not looking at it from all angles. *



First off, I've seen just about everything you've seen. And just to say, just because you've "OMG SEEN EVERYTHING" doesn't mean you are looking at it from all sides. Looking at it from all sides incurs that you are understanding the viewpoint of others, which is _obviously_ what you are not doing right now. Looking at everything does not make you unbiased, your form of argument does. 

And you are very clearly an overly-hyper-elitist 6 year old (No offense to any mature 6 year olds around here).

Seriously, review you're argument. You barely bring up anything other than rampant flaming of the VAs, ignoring the fact that

1) They have little to no control on how they are supposed to sound. The Director asks for a certain sound, and if he/she gets it, then they keep it.

2) Some things don't translate well to English. Japanese is a very fast language. The Anime tradition of speaking at 400 MPH doesn't translate well to English at all. Voices as well don't translate: I can tell you now, with 100% certainty, that any of the original actors, speaking English with the exact same words, would suck ass unbelievably. Voices that work for Japanse cartoons do not work well for American cartoons, and vice-versa.

Not only this, but being that the language is different, you can't accent everything the same way as the original. Things that were synced up to the specific words in Japanese don't come across that well.

I, for my part, thought everyone did fairly well (Outside of Shikamaru's voice, who should be younger and more cynical). Iruka and Mizuki were excellent, and Naruto's voice is the closest you can get to the original without sacrificing the English language in the process.

To sum it all up: We like the dub. It's not because we are 'biased', or that we are Viz sheep. It's because we've painstakingly analyzed your arguments and decided, independent of any brainwashing by THE MAN, that you're completely goofy.


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 11, 2005)

^^^^

See, Jimbosan?  THAT is how you type out a long rant post.  For the most part, correct grammar, spacing is easy on the eyes, and he broke up his argument into points.

Are you sure you're 22?


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Sep 11, 2005)

dude you can't be serious that's the best dud I've ever seen.


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 11, 2005)

Justice And Rule said:
			
		

> First off, I've seen just about everything you've seen. And just to say, just because you've "OMG SEEN EVERYTHING" doesn't mean you are looking at it from all sides. Looking at it from all sides incurs that you are understanding the viewpoint of others, which is _obviously_ what you are not doing right now. Looking at everything does not make you unbiased, your form of argument does.
> 
> And you are very clearly an overly-hyper-elitist 6 year old (No offense to any mature 6 year olds around here).
> 
> ...



thats awesome that you feel that way. calling me a 6 year old was pretty cool too you got me there. but anyway back to business. i agree its not easy to translate from japanese to english. but it doesnt change the fact that the english isnt as good. the va's just didnt do it for me or anyone else that i know. and all my freinds are hardcore fans who were just as upset. you cant speak as fast in english as you can in japanese? thats fine. cut the words down a little. they did it anyway for certian lines. another thing, maybe it wasnt the va's fault for it sounding that way. but whoever was in charge of that; then ill say he's to blaim. regardless the whole feel of the show is directed towards children. the original appealed to so many. any age. and im not comparing it to the all other american dubbed cartoons. cause i think they all suck if you ask me. its not acting. its reading. the beauty of emotion is that no matter what language you speak everyone can feel when someone is mad, sad, or angry. whether you understand them or not. the dub did not do that. they did minimum acting. i think teen titans and avatar are good dubs. im not sure if they were made here or not but they can keep me entertained with the excitement the va's bring to the table. not how well they can read.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 11, 2005)

iggyspeedstars said:
			
		

> Yeah...Did anyone else find it wierd that Mizuki and Iruka were calling each other sensei?



They refer to each other as sensei in the Japanese version too. Mainly Kakashi calling Iruka, Iruka-sensei. No biggie.

Yeesh, you guys are complaining WAY too much and nitpicking over everything. Most people who liked the dub don't want to waste their time posting in these complaint threads, but if they didn't it would seem like everyone disliked the english dub. Besides, what you guys are complaining about are rather baseless and do not take away from the english dub viewing experience. If they took out the original music or changed the storyline, then I would understand, but they left pretty much everything that they could intact. If you guys want it fully intact, get the unedited DVDs when they come out. 

About merchandising, you guys do realize that there is already a ton of Naruto merchandise spread throughout the U.S. that is actually FROM Japan?! All anime series are meant to make money. If they weren't going to make any money, no one would turn it into an anime from manga or serialize it in any way. Why complain about costumes? You can already see thousands of Naruto cosplays EVERYWHERE! What is a cosplay, you ask? In short, it is a person displaying a costume. So what if kids younger than you are wearing Naruto costumes? I would high-five them and say they look cool. I don't know if it's some sort of capitalism hate or anything like that, but I really don't get why people bring up merchandising as a BAD aspect of anime or any other franchise. Ooh, so you're afraid of looking like an immature dweeb or something for carrying around a Naruto keychain that thousands of others, including kids, also carry around? What a joke. Get a backbone and stand up for what you like. If someone laughs at you for having a Naruto scrollpack, what would you do? Would you walk away with your head hung in shame or would you go up to them and ask why they're laughing? Who knows, if you ask, you could find out that they're just another Naruto fan who's ecstatic to see someone walking around with Naruto stuff. Sure they could tease you and insult for that instead, but what does that matter? They don't get to enjoy Naruto, while you do. Their loss. Forget about them. Yeesh, some of you guys just need to have more strength to like what you like without being influenced by the opinions of others.


----------



## mageofdeath (Sep 11, 2005)

I didn't like the dub, but then again, the anime has always been a good/bad affair for me, so I tend to read the manga, but of course, its always fun to be able to watch anime w/out having to read subs...


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 11, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> but it doesnt change the fact that the english isnt as good.


But it's not a fact. It's an opinion.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 11, 2005)

Can someone say thread starter = n00b?


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 11, 2005)

From a guy whose never seen the sub, I thought Naruto's voice was great and really fit the character. I was all siked about Naruto after last night. Then I saw all the childish bashing. ??


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Sep 11, 2005)

I was surprised that Viz went out of their way to make Naruto PG.  I mean, it's a shonen show.  They're definetely keeping it intact.  



			
				Aethos said:
			
		

> Poor One Piece... it deserved so much better...



Pretty much.  A lot of OP fans(Or fans of other butchered shows) would kill for adaptions like this.  Even if you don't like the dub, you should at least admit that Naruto's got it better than most.


----------



## Procyon (Sep 11, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> maybe not but im comparing the show to the japanese version. that was my point from the beggning. your just jumping in with your one sided opinion. im glad you liked it. but as far as im concerned the japanese do a way better job



To me, your point from the beginning, was to tell us how bad you thought the dub was. You only used the anime as a reference point. But, whatever...
I give up. You win. [Time to let my maturity to take over.]


----------



## ColleenS (Sep 11, 2005)

What is this Malaysia dub version and where can I find it..?


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 11, 2005)

To all you n00bs coming in here to bash the Naruto dub, learn how to type you freaking ASS-CLOWNS!


----------



## FFLN (Sep 11, 2005)

Don't blame the director, he's awesome for getting Naruto out in this form as it is. Heck, it's going to be even better with the unedited DVDs. Watch FLCL dubbed, he was the director for that. 

It doesn't matter who it's targeted too, anyone else can still like it. I'm sure many parents who were watching it with their kids also got into Naruto with those first two episodes. It was just a great job that they did.

I think you're angry about the emotions because it's not the way YOU felt while you were READING the text. You may not have understood the Japanese, but you did understand the text and that in itself is what evoked those feelings within you. The Japanese VAs only helped to enhance that feeling regardless of whether it was corny or not. You've gotta realize, they're actors, so they will over do it at points... which isn't necessarily a good thing in my opinion.

Oh yeah, and they kept the original music in so SCORE! The original BGM was fantastically well done, so that's a definite big plus in my book.


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 11, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> To all you n00bs coming in here to bash the Naruto dub, learn how to type you freaking ASS-CLOWNS!





> Step one buddy. BREAK YOUR FUCKING POST INTO PARAGRAPHS.
> 
> Good fucking LORD, I think I killed a good amount of brain cells just by looking at your rant. No capital letters?? Only one space in between sentences??? Where did you learn how to type boy? Bubba's School for the Technologically Uninclined?
> 
> If you want to make a statement, make sure people can READ IT. Until you shape up your typing, I'm going to regard your post with as much interest as someone typing "lol" "rofl" "omg" and "pwned" in the same sentence.



wait....what!? are you serious? lol your correcting my grammar? the vile one have you seen your picture!? lol .......WHAT!!!!???  anyway since you guys are more concerned about my "gramar" then the actual topic ill leave it be. my personal opinion. it could have been better. thats it. n8dogg and vile one.............i dont know what to say.....lol


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 11, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Don't blame the director, he's awesome for getting Naruto out in this form as it is. Heck, it's going to be even better with the unedited DVDs. Watch FLCL dubbed, he was the director for that.
> 
> It doesn't matter who it's targeted too, anyone else can still like it. I'm sure many parents who were watching it with their kids also got into Naruto with those first two episodes. It was just a great job that they did.
> 
> ...


 
well you got a point there and i respect that. and hey i hope it gets better. thanks for being the only smart one on this thread


----------



## silverwings (Sep 11, 2005)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> From a guy whose never seen the sub, I thought Naruto's voice was great and really fit the character. I was all siked about Naruto after last night. Then I saw all the childish bashing. ??



Eh, you get used to it.  Try browsing other boards.  Several of them are quite friendly and are mostly in agreement on the positivity of the series.

Unfortunately, this site doesn't look to be majority anything - it's nearly a 50-50 spit right now, so the bashing will probably continue for a while. 

Just don't let what's said on a board persuade you to stop watching and enjoy the show on your own merits.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 11, 2005)

Naruto's voice made it unwatchable for me.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah Jimbosan, and my avatar kicks ass.  And at least I have one ass-clown.

I'm just getting sick and tired of you n00bs joining up just to bash the dub.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm just not going to bash you.

*secretly converts from behind* *holds hands up to Jimbo's head* *wawawawawa* Can you feel it? The Naruto dub is becoming good to you. Good!


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 11, 2005)

silverwings said:
			
		

> Just don't let what's said on a board persuade you to stop watching and enjoy the show on your own merits.


No worries there. I'm a dub fan anyway, so I've come to expect this. I just wish certain people would just sit and enjoy it for what it is... and not to nitpick every little thing. You tend to enjoy it when you're not "working" and taking notes...


----------



## onigiri-chan (Sep 11, 2005)

well sor starters,  hello jimbosan ^_^

guess I'd like to put in my 2 cents
seems you?re kinda new to anime but I don't really know your history but generally,...
It usually takes a couple episodes for dub actors to get up to par especially in long series.  So what you see now may not be what you see in 10 or 20 episodes.

Actually I remember hearing the first episodes of the ranma dub and it was horrible , but it gradually improved after a couple episodes.   I actually heard viz fired the original actor who did female ranma for the first couple episodes because all the fans thought she did a crappy job and she was replaced by a far superior actress.   but ranma's kinda old...so its hard to use that as a example of if viz is till treating there voice casting  ( keeping in mind viz isn?t the ones doing that actually dubbing that goes to a dubbing studio) 

As far as commercialism on the Americans half, I always find that funny when fans complain about American companies being greedy corporate whores who only care about the money. Considering the amount of commercialism that goes into the original Japanese product , with the sponsors, merchandise, ext ext, American anime company's aren?t exclusive when it comes about caring about theimportance of how much a money a series makes.( don't get me wrong though, that's a part of life I don't mind commercialism American or Japanese as long as it doesn?t get to ridiculous )

That being said I guess to me it does seem that they do care about the original product. The translation was pretty accurate to the original and there actually using words like  jutsu and kage. If your familiar with the company 4 kids that did pokemon, yu gi oh, and one piece they could have done alot worse compared to the naruto on tv now. there have been anime companies in the past who have change names, rearranged episodes, completely Americanized things, 4 kids being the more notorious company for doing so. Which beets having minor amounts of violence being edited out

The series themes and messages still convey the same meaning , which I think it the important part when it comes down too it in the end

I think I do prefer the sub but I don?t think the dub is doing a total half ass job and I expect it to improve.

just my opinion, thanks for listening ( or well reading O_o )
sorry if its too long ><;


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 11, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> wait....what!? are you serious? lol your correcting my grammar? the vile one have you seen your picture!? lol .......WHAT!!!!???  anyway since you guys are more concerned about my "gramar" then the actual topic ill leave it be. my personal opinion. it could have been better. thats it. n8dogg and vile one.............i dont know what to say.....lol



I'm not commenting on what you said.  I'm commenting on the fact that I CAN'T READ WHAT YOU SAID.  I can't be concerned about the topic if I can't read what you're writing.  I'm not expecting an essay, but I want posts to be easy to read.


----------



## ColleenS (Sep 11, 2005)

_"i also hope that they try and pronounce some words more like the way the Japs do....Hokage not Hoe-ka-gay"_

I can't believe how many complain about that.  You guys seem to forget that these VA's are AMERICAN.  NOT Japanese.  Americans just cannot pronounce words in the same accent as the Japanese, just as the Japanese can't speak English the way we do.  How many of YOU can speak PERFECT Japanese, AND as fast as they do??  The VA's say "Ho-ka-ge" because we speak slower than the Japanese.  The Japanese really squish their words together!  It wouldn't sound right for the VAs to speak at a normal English speed and then spit out certain words as fast as they can just because they're Japanese words.  Give the VA's time to adjust to their roles!
Secondly, please don't refer to them as "Japs"; its considered VERY offensive.  If you need to abbreviate, please use "Jpn."


----------



## Ryuujin (Sep 11, 2005)

There really isnt an excuse for such terrible voice acting, as it was a bastardisation of its original version.  Lets face it though, no matter, the Japanese know what to do, they catch the voice right off the bat.  Plus always sound bad ass.

I have listened to enough voice acting of anime, movies and video games to have a nice idea.  I just find that it was very poor on the fact that they over emphasised each word when even the announcer said "Naruto" alot more naturally then the actors did.  It was always "NAruto" or "MIzuki" still "NAruto" and then even made "Genin" sound like "Geneen".  Im sorry despite what original language and translation at least hear how its originally pronounced and then you can use it properly.

Really you shouldnt "have" to get better, as its your job you are paid to do this and shouldnt slack for it over act it and mess it all up from the start and hope to improve.

Quiten Flynn whom I first heard voice Raiden in Metal Gear Solid 2, did spectacular job with that game, voicing Iruka he reaked something furious.  Naruto's voice actor really didnt capture the character just came off far more annoying and was far from character.

Alright now if Tony Danza really is doing Orochimaru....you have no validation to truely say that the dubbed version can be good, that shows eternal damnation right there.  This is just madness.


----------



## Uchiha Inkatomi (Sep 11, 2005)

I also thought that naruto's voice was vary annoying while i was watching it. On the preview for episode 3 it sounded like his voice is better and fits him more.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 11, 2005)

Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Really you shouldnt "have" to get better, as its your job you are paid to do this and shouldnt slack for it over act it and mess it all up from the start and hope to improve.
> 
> Alright now if Tony Danza really is doing Orochimaru....you have no validation to truely say that the dubbed version can be good, that shows eternal damnation right there.  This is just madness.



Dude... just how gullible are you if you actually believe that news? 

When you start a new job, you aren't necessarily going to be fully familiar with it, so it will take time to fall into the role regardless of whether someone's being paid or not. Besides, I don't know what you heard, but it certainly wasn't as "messed up" as you say it is. 

You may say that the Japanese voices sound better, but it could just be that you think the language itself sounds better than english. If so, you can't hold that against the dub. It's obviously in english and if you think english sounds corny, that's only because you understand it and have spoken it for nearly if not all of your life.


----------



## Aeka (Sep 11, 2005)

ColleenS said:
			
		

> _"i also hope that they try and pronounce some words more like the way the Japs do....Hokage not Hoe-ka-gay"_
> 
> I can't believe how many complain about that.  You guys seem to forget that these VA's are AMERICAN.  NOT Japanese.  Americans just cannot pronounce words in the same accent as the Japanese, just as the Japanese can't speak English the way we do.  How many of YOU can speak PERFECT Japanese, AND as fast as they do??  The VA's say "Ho-ka-ge" because we speak slower than the Japanese.  The Japanese really squish their words together!  It wouldn't sound right for the VAs to speak at a normal English speed and then spit out certain words as fast as they can just because they're Japanese words.




So true! I took two years of college japanese, but when I was speaking English I maintained English-style pronounciation, even when I happened to be talking about anime.  I can't tell you how often anime fans who couldn't speak one sentence in Japanese to save their lives were busy correcting my pronounciation

Maybe there are some people out there who really care about proper pronoucnication of all words in all languages, simultaneously.  However, it's been my experience that most people just want an excuse to act superior.  In case there was any doubt, you are NOT cool for knowing the correct pronounciation of three words in a language that you don't actually speak.  Crap, you're not cool for knowing the correct pronounciation of anything if you use that just to lord it over people...

[/end soapbox rant]

Back on topic, I thought Naruto's voice was pretty good...there's room for improvement, but it does sound fairly similar to the original and the delivery usually sounds genuine.  I can understand why some people hear it as being a little bit "scratchy and annoying", but then again, there's an element of that in his Japanese voice too.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 11, 2005)

My only problem for the voices is the whole calling each others name. The way they call out a person's name is a little weird to me for now. But I'm sure it won't be long till I get used to it. And like pointed out before there will be no blood like scenes. Where they cough up blood (Iruka just coughed). Ebisu didn't nosebleed. I was expecting it. But other than that it is all fine. They kept the action music but took out the opening and ending sequences which I guess is okay. Its not that bad. So overall what I think about Naruto Dub Style? 

- Pretty much what I expected. Name calling whether its pronouncing which is not much of a big deal or the way they call out the name and some blood scenes taken out. It will take some time getting used to I will admit it.


----------



## Ryuujin (Sep 11, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Dude... just how gullible are you if you actually believe that news?



You did see the "if" part in my sentence correct?  It was there, as that was leaving it broadly open for whatever the correct answer maybe and if so I placed my belief on the subject.



			
				FFLN said:
			
		

> When you start a new job, you aren't necessarily going to be fully familiar with it, so it will take time to fall into the role regardless of whether someone's being paid or not. Besides, I don't know what you heard, but it certainly wasn't as "messed up" as you say it is.
> 
> You may say that the Japanese voices sound better, but it could just be that you think the language itself sounds better than english. If so, you can't hold that against the dub. It's obviously in english and if you think english sounds corny, that's only because you understand it and have spoken it for nearly if not all of your life.



I think yes Japanese sound really freaken cool with their voices and they seem more charismatic with their acting then what was done for this dubbing.  I dont think all English sounds corny infact my favorite voice actors are english speaking those being Michael Bell, Simon Templeman, Lori Alan, Phil Lamar.

When though in the vaster business world in searching for jobs you are now souly picked up on your history of work and talent till point and time.  So if you have the credibility backing you, there is no room for mistake.  Doing as much work as some have, there is no excuse and just cop out with the excuse of "oh they will get better".


----------



## Eiji (Sep 11, 2005)

For the most part, the only reason they sound cool is because you can't understand what they are saying.  I'm not saying that the all the japanese VA's in Naruto did a bad job, but let's face it, most sub fans who bash the american dub wouldn't know a bad japanese dub if it hit them in the face


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 11, 2005)

Ryuujin said:
			
		

> You did see the "if" part in my sentence correct?  It was there, as that was leaving it broadly open for whatever the correct answer maybe and if so I placed my belief on the subject.



That you even put IF in there is moronic.

Its an absolute certainty that its not true and just dumbasses being idiotic.


----------



## Kayra de Mashi (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't think they did do a bad job at all. Atleast they did try to match the original Japanese voices, so kudos to them.


----------



## Fieryblast (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to the Naruto series. Naruto is so damn awesome! I watched the dub the other day and couldn't help but look up a fansite. I found some "subbed" episodes... and I have to say... the Dub is SOOOO much better! Most awesome thing, EVAR!!!!  


...did I scare you? I realize my account on these forums is new, but I have been around for quite some time. A "lurker" would be the term some of you might use for me, I suppose. I thought I'd come around just to share the sorrow. Naruto is now dubbed, and horribly might I add. I really don't like Naruto's voice, and the removal of the opening/ending themes seemed not too far off from sacrilige. Regardless, I feel the series will become popular in America, regardless of this though. Heh... at least we'll know how much better it once was.  

Hmmm... I'm beginning to fear Bleach isn't too far off on that list either. I don't think it will be as bad though 'cause it will likely be put on Adult swim... which is at least a little less strict on the censorship than toonami. Then again, Ichigo would probably have Inuyasha's voice... ing


----------



## TDM (Sep 11, 2005)

Ichigo with Inu Yasha's voice? Dude, even that is too far.


----------



## Ryuujin (Sep 11, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> That you even put IF in there is moronic.
> 
> Its an absolute certainty that its not true and just dumbasses being idiotic.



Considering the mass reputation there is for America completely demoralising crazy psycho characters, its not to far off.  As its been known to ruin many upon many.  For one instance Lance Bass as Sephiroth for Kingdom Hearts.  That right there is a prime example of American completely destroying a respectible evil character.  I keep all realm of possibilities open to the bullshit brought about the American companies.  Call me what you like and have fun with it.  Also thanks for putting it in all caps it REALLY got the point across.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 11, 2005)

Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Considering the mass reputation there is for American completely demoralising crazy psycho characters, its not to far off.  As its been known to ruin many upon many.  For one instance Lance Bass as Sephiroth for Kingdom Hearts.  That right there is a prime example of American completely destroying a respectible evil character.  I keep all realm of possibilities open to the bullshit brought about the American companies.  Call me what you like and have fun with it.  Also thanks for putting it in all caps it REALLY got the point across.





Wow a videogame where he didn't even really say JACK SHIT!  

I'm not even counting that.  What in the game did they do that demoralized Sephiroth?


----------



## Eiji (Sep 11, 2005)

Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Considering the mass reputation there is for American completely demoralising crazy psycho characters, its not to far off.  As its been known to ruin many upon many.  For one instance Lance Bass as Sephiroth for Kingdom Hearts.  That right there is a prime example of American completely destroying a respectible evil character.  I keep all realm of possibilities open to the bullshit brought about the American companies.  Call me what you like and have fun with it.  Also thanks for putting it in all caps it REALLY got the point across.




Except in Kingdom Hearts...Sephiroth didn't really say anything, except for his attacks, and a few attack sounds.  Don't know how that "destorys" a respectable character.  If they didn't list his name in the credits, garanteed that no one would ever notice or complain.  Pretty weak example.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 11, 2005)

Eiji said:
			
		

> Except in Kingdom Hearts...Sephiroth didn't really say anything, except for his attacks, and a few attack sounds.  Don't know how that "destorys" a respectable character.  If they didn't list his name in the credits, garanteed that no one would ever notice or complain.  Pretty weak example.



I suspect he didn't even play Kingdom Of Hearts, since he doesn't have any idea what he's talking about and is just spewing BS.  

If Lance Bass actually had some significant lines as Sephiroth in the game that were totally out of character and not in sync with Sephy than he MIGHT have a point.


----------



## Ryuujin (Sep 11, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Wow a videogame where he didn't even really say JACK SHIT!
> 
> I'm not even counting that.  What in the game did they do that demoralized Sephiroth?



Ah again the caps to express your point, thank YOU!

It was not in the game that did it, it was the voice actor.  Firmly based on principles do I hear his voice and read it in credits I find it to demorolize his essense as a character.  He did speak, he said enough, if he didnt really say as you put it "JACK SHIT!" then why even have Lance Bass there?


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Step one buddy.  BREAK YOUR FUCKING POST INTO PARAGRAPHS.
> 
> Good fucking LORD, I think I killed a good amount of brain cells just by looking at your rant.  No capital letters??  Only one space in between sentences???  Where did you learn how to type boy?  *Bubba's School for the Technologically Uninclined?*
> 
> If you want to make a statement, make sure people can READ IT.  Until you shape up your typing, I'm going to regard your post with as much interest as someone typing "lol" "rofl" "omg" and "pwned" in the same sentence.




ijustwannasaybubbasschoolisthebest!!donthate.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 11, 2005)

Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Ah again the caps to express your point, thank YOU!
> 
> It was not in the game that did it, it was the voice actor.  Firmly based on principles do I hear his voice and read it in credits I find it to demorolize his essense as a character.  He did speak, he said enough, if he didnt really say as you put it "JACK SHIT!" then why even have Lance Bass there?



Eiji already explained why your crappy ass example wouldn't hold up in court.

And the company that hired Bass was the same one that created Sephiroth.

I've still yet to see how Lance Bass playing Sephiroth in a video game and just yelling or calling attacks demoralizes the character other than seeing his name in the credits warps Ryuujin's fragile little mind.


----------



## Throes (Sep 11, 2005)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> ijustwannasaybubbasschoolisthebest!!donthate.



Ha ha! Nice!


----------



## green tea96 (Sep 11, 2005)

i didnt think the dub was that bad but i didnt like the pronounciation and american voice actors dont have that much emotion in their voice


----------



## Ryuujin (Sep 11, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> I suspect he didn't even play Kingdom Of Hearts, since he doesn't have any idea what he's talking about and is just spewing BS.





			
				TheVileOne said:
			
		

> And the company that hired Bass was the same one that created Sephiroth.



Yes, I unfortunetly played that garbage known as an RPG, worse moments of my gaming experiance and waste of my god damn time.  I firmly stand to the point SquareEnix has lost their god damn minds and Disney should stay the hell out of the gaming industry all together.



			
				TheVileOne said:
			
		

> If Lance Bass actually had some significant lines as Sephiroth in the game that were totally out of character and not in sync with Sephy than he MIGHT have a point.



If it was so insignificant it would of been okay to put hmm oo Britney Spears voice in there?  So basically thats what your saying, that due to the small role and not vast of lines said by the character this would be okay.



			
				TheVileOne said:
			
		

> I've still yet to see how Lance Bass playing Sephiroth in a video game and just yelling or calling attacks demoralizes the character other than seeing his name in the credits warps Ryuujin's fragile little mind.



Yet you cannot comprehend the factor of principles for a character and what it should hold.  Oh wait here maybe this will work the factor of PRINCIPLES that should be upheld for the characters.  Does that work a bit better?


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't think you have much emotion in your voice green tea96.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 11, 2005)

No it doesn't work Ryuujin.

Go to the Grand Canyon and fill it up.


----------



## Ryuujin (Sep 11, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> No it doesn't work Ryuujin.
> 
> Go to the Grand Canyon and fill it up.



Wow yes you are so very correct, you got me there!  Well, off I shall go to the grand canyon.  La la la la laaaaa.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Yes, I unfortunetly played that garbage known as an RPG, worse moments of my gaming experiance and waste of my god damn time.  I firmly stand to the point SquareEnix has lost their god damn minds and Disney should stay the hell out of the gaming industry all together.




First, Kingdom Hearts rocks, secondly the name of the person doing a voice or the other "work that person did, holds no signifigance to how they portray a certain character. 

You got a sick banner though, I just disagree with you.


----------



## hakke (Sep 11, 2005)

Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Lets face it though, no matter, the Japanese know what to do, they catch the voice right off the bat.  Plus always sound bad ass.


This just proves you think most anime is great or everyone is a great VA... clearly not the case. 



			
				Ryuujin said:
			
		

> I have listened to enough voice acting of anime, movies and video games to have a nice idea.


 Emm, going by your "always sounds badass" statement, you havent heard enough. 



			
				Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Really you shouldnt "have" to get better, as its your job you are paid to do this and shouldnt slack for it over act it and mess it all up from the start and hope to improve.


Fact: in ANYTHING you do, you wILL adapt, you will learn do things better each time because you will get experience. Im not even talking about voice acting.



			
				Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Naruto's voice actor really didnt capture the character just came off far more annoying and was far from character.


 Newsflash, Naruto's original VA is annoying as hell... the fact that we got used to it doesnt change that.
Sakura's voice is also annoying, her english VA also sounds as bad, thats why I like it, because it fits her.



			
				Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Alright now if Tony Danza really is doing Orochimaru....you have no validation to truely say that the dubbed version can be good, that shows eternal damnation right there.  This is just madness.


I shouldn't even reply to this, its been known for weeks(months?) that the list posted in the IMDB was fake. Dont_ believe it._


----------



## justafase (Sep 11, 2005)

The dub did seem really lackluster


----------



## TheMexicanKingVII (Sep 11, 2005)

Why did Japanese people make an anime about a populat manga?

Money.

Marketing is Marketing, no matter what country you're from. They seen a money oppurunitty and they milked it, and we will too.


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 11, 2005)

Man, I've kinda held back my comments until I saw what you typed about Kingdom Hearts.  You have added fuel to my fire.



			
				Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Yes, I unfortunetly played that garbage known as an RPG, worse moments of my gaming experiance and waste of my god damn time.  I firmly stand to the point SquareEnix has lost their god damn minds and Disney should stay the hell out of the gaming industry all together.



I guess there's no arguing with such a narrowminded person such as you.  I can tell that you're the type that jumps to conclusions, and that if you have an already established view on something, even before you experience it's content, NOTHING can change your mind.  That's a very sad life.

Kingdom Hearts was a good game, did great in the reviews, and sold like crazy.  For you to say that a will established and respectable animation company such as Disney should stay out of the video gaming industry altogether is something you pull straight out of your rectum.


> If it was so insignificant it would of been okay to put hmm oo Britney Spears voice in there?  So basically thats what your saying, that due to the small role and not vast of lines said by the character this would be okay.



Yes, it would.

Answer this question, my good friend.  WHY the FUCK does it matter who the hell the voice actor is?  What the fuck is wrong with someone like Britany Spears or Lance Bass lending their voice to a video game?  As long as the voice matches the character and he or she does a respectable job, why would you really give a shit about what appears in the fucking goddamn credits??!!  Your ranting is so totally illogical and immature, that it blows my mind that someone like you actually got past puberty.

Lance Bass in no way cheapens Sephiroth.  I doubt you would even recognize Lance's voice if no body told you who it was.  God, you little fucker.



> Yet you cannot comprehend the factor of principles for a character and what it should hold.  Oh wait here maybe this will work the factor of PRINCIPLES that should be upheld for the characters.  Does that work a bit better?



No.  No no no no.  Do NOT go there.  Sephiroth is NOT REAL.  HE ISN'T AN ENTITY.  Principles for a character?  What the fuck?  I can't believe people like you still exist.  It's almost as though you worship Sephiroth, and Lance Bass going, "RAGHH!!" is defiling your "Church of Sephie".  Seriously, just shut up.  I already get enough fanboys yakin' their jaws off at me at work.

PS.

I can tell from your avatar and your stereotypical sig that you're one of those white people who wants to be Japanese.


----------



## SarcasticIrony (Sep 11, 2005)

---Holy fuck...where do ass hats like this guy even come from?!? Were you spawned from a hole soemwhere? You don't have any kind of argument, you don't make any real points, you just say that japanese VAs kick ass all the time, and english ones suck ass....and you try to say some celebrity playing the voice of a video game character completly demoralizes the character? As long as the voice sond right, whats the big fuckin deal?

---It's not the principal of it, it shouldn't matter who the voice is. If they got Brittaney Spears to voice Naruto and it sounded good, i would be pretty happy with it. I feel dumber from reading your posts dude...If I didn't love fourm arguments so much i wouldn't even have read them...im such a masochist...


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 11, 2005)

Setoshi? said:
			
		

> I'd like to point out that people should think before they make topics because I've seen 5 topics all about voices of the dub .



God, seriously.  So many threads that more or less talk about the same thing.

It's like people are trying as hard as they can to annoy me.


----------



## darksage78 (Sep 11, 2005)

Pronounciation killed it for me... Naruto, Uchiha, Sasuke, Jutsu are just some of the words badly pronounced. Everytime I heard them I hit myself...


----------



## Jing_E (Sep 11, 2005)

= me after watching dubbed .. . ..   

:sad  omg that was lame. ..

the voices were alright  ..  (expected from japanese to english)

but wat really put me off was the way they said the names. .. gezz that sounded so lame. .. + the parts wen things were dynamic .. the VA's didn't hit the high .. which makes naruto 1 of the best animes around . .

i'll stick with the japanese style .. . compared to wats been displayed .. . its 100000000 times better .. .


----------



## Phancy Pants (Sep 11, 2005)

I think Iruka and Sandaime were perfect. Convincing voice acting. Just they sound kinda weird when they yell. Shikamaru is also very good, almost like how I imagined he would sould. Naruto is pretty sub par and Sakura is even more so, in a shoot myself in the foot kind of way.

Overall though, I think it was pretty good. I mean, in your eyes it may seem off, but too many who have never heard of the original, I'm sure it would kick ass.

And to Ryujin or whatever, not ALL japanese voice acting is good. Ya know the one from GetBackers? The girl who was in the first episode who lost her vodoo cat doll? Her voice sounds like nails on a chalkboard to me, and yes it IS japanese voice acting.


----------



## Oshio (Sep 11, 2005)

My verdict? Probably one of the best dubs around. And that's just from seeing the first episode. Naruto's voice is VERY fitting for his age, and absolutely none of the edits even look like they're edits. If you've never even seen the original, you can't even tell there's digital paint. o_O

Some of the pronounciations may be off and the opening and ending were replaced, but yanno what? I'm glad with the results. At least we're not seeing Viz name translations (no Ninja Center Fold here). And we're not seeing a rap opening/ending or any heavy editing like One Piece. Best of all, Naruto's got a PG rating, giving it a little more room to get away with a few things.

Btw, I happen to like Sakura's voice. At least now she actually sounds like a damn preteen girl rather than like she's in her 20s. o_O And Shikamaru's voice is hella fitting.


----------



## Throes (Sep 11, 2005)

darksage78 said:
			
		

> Pronounciation killed it for me... Naruto, Uchiha, Sasuke, Jutsu are just some of the words badly pronounced. Everytime I heard them I hit myself...



Wow, how wrong you are. They pronunced all 3 of them _perfectly_! Do you pronounce them "NuROOto, SASSkey, UchEEha, JutSOO"?! If you do, then it is clearly _you_ who has been pronouncing them wrong this whole time...


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Man, I've kinda held back my comments until I saw what you typed about Kingdom Hearts.  You have added fuel to my fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Though n8dogg basically reiterated my earlier post in much greater detail, he is still my hero.


----------



## Sweet Ambrosia (Sep 11, 2005)

Goddamn, people hate the dub for the dumbest reasons. As already stated in this thread, the voice actors need time to adjust to their roles. Only two episodes have aired and you're already deeming it "THEIR VOICES SUCK ASS." There are 100+ episodes of Naruto. Plenty of time to adjust to the little nuances of the character. 

Secondly, stop being so anal about the accents. That's just how it is. Stop being a crybaby over it. If the Japanese tried saying our words, they would have a massive accent too. They would say "icecream" as "i-ceh-crea-meh". 

Thirdly, hating on the dub doesn't make you  a Naruto elitist. Choosing to obsessively stand by the Japanese version doesn't make you a better Naruto fan than the other ones. 

That's my rant for the day. See this is what immature morons do to me.


----------



## Eiji (Sep 11, 2005)

demonboy said:
			
		

> Wow, how wrong you are. They pronunced all 3 of them _perfectly_! Do you pronounce them "NuROOto, SASSkey, UchEEha, JutSOO"?! If you do, then it is clearly _you_ who has been pronouncing them wrong this whole time...




Actually, they did sorta procnounce naruto and uchiha wrong.  It is not too bad. They only stressed the wrong sound at times.  I've heard worse from some college professors and TAs.

These mispronunciations in no way kill or butcher the anime.  

On a side note...i think this is the most times in one weekend that I've ever typed the word "pronounce" or it's variations.


----------



## ninja_in_the_night (Sep 11, 2005)

ok last night i watched the much anticipated air of naruto in america...in my opinion it really sucked...they screwed up the voices and edited out most of the blood...i could stand for that but when i saw a lil preview of a later episode it showed kakashi speaking i was pissed at the fact that they butchered his voice he in my eyes always sounded modest yet somewhat energetic and it sounded like he was a teenager and i for one will not stand for this and me and many other people are going to proceede to begin with angry letters and emails to the cartoon network hq...the first thing that pissed me off completley was they made naruto sound like an 8 yr old kid and they accentuate the na in naruto...which was bad enough then they changed shikamarus voice and mizukis shikamaru is supposed to sound like everything is a pain and mizuki is supposed to sound more evil and they screwed it up completly


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 11, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Man, I've kinda held back my comments until I saw what you typed about Kingdom Hearts.  You have added fuel to my fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After what you've said here... my respect for you has risen to new heights  

Heh I feel that way too when the Sephiroth fans come around.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

ninja_in_the_night said:
			
		

> ok last night i watched the much anticipated air of naruto in america...in my opinion it really sucked...they screwed up the voices and edited out most of the blood...i could stand for that but when i saw a lil preview of a later episode it showed kakashi speaking i was pissed at the fact that they butchered his voice he in my eyes always sounded modest yet somewhat energetic and it sounded like he was a teenager and i for one will not stand for this and me and many other people are going to proceede to begin with angry letters and emails to the cartoon network hq...the first thing that pissed me off completley was they made naruto sound like an 8 yr old kid and they accentuate the na in naruto...which was bad enough then they changed shikamarus voice and mizukis shikamaru is supposed to sound like everything is a pain and mizuki is supposed to sound more evil and they screwed it up completly




You know what, I can really see your point.  I'm new here and I'm not going to start being all argumentative, however, you can't say they this isn't the best americanized adaption of a japanese shoen childrens cartoon can you??

The preceding was a rhetorical question, but I bet you will end up responding.


----------



## renique45 (Sep 11, 2005)

Damn hypocrites, why the fuck does this shit always have to be 1 sided my god. 

You have people like the topic poster and  Ryuujin that post THEIR opinions on what they think of the american dub and even try to have positive comments about it but then u have these teh111 1337 motherfuckers come in here and criticize pretty much everything they say, its like people HAVE to like the dub. If someones praises the dub everyones happy, but the second someone has a negative comment about it or gives ideas on how it should improve from being sub par to being good, people start crying like little 4 year old bitches that lost their fav yugioh card, its pathetic. But anyway sucks that intros werent included its really gonna suck if they wont include future intros since usually the intros are effected by the storyline which i thought was a nice touch, it would be sad if 1st time viewers cant experienced that

ps. if i have any grammatical errors i apologize, and if u grammar whores cant accept that then fuck off thx gg


----------



## hobofromdowntown (Sep 11, 2005)

the dub is terrible. This comming from a guy that got into anime because of the Trigun/Cowboy bebop dubs on cartoon network.


----------



## Eiji (Sep 11, 2005)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> You know what, I can really see your point.  I'm new here and I'm not going to start being all argumentative, however, you can't say they this isn't the best americanized adaption of a japanese shoen childrens cartoon can you??
> 
> The preceding was a rhetorical question, but I bet you will end up responding.



Just wondering, did you mean to say that Naruto isn't the worst dub to hit the states?

Cause right now you are saying that it is the best *of shonen anime to be dubbed

*edit


----------



## Oshio (Sep 11, 2005)

Stop bashing the dub version. Just be thankful that 4kids didn't get it and turn it into shit like One Piece.


----------



## GPA (Sep 11, 2005)

The dub was good. I had no intention of watching the show in the dubbed form for fear of another One Piece incident, however after learning that they actually pronounced "Naruto" correctly for the most part, I decided I would watch. I was very pleased. I expect the actors to really grow as the show progresses.

My credentials to make this argument are as follows a) I am a fervent fan of the series (I actually BOUGHT all the English and Japanese comic volumes) b) I have been studying Japanese for 8 years and have a fairly good grasp of the language, c) I have taken voice acting lessons as part of my ciriculum at art school. d) I have been watching anime for a very, very long time. And in general I'll watch shows in both langauge formats.

My argument for sub nazis is: If you do not like it and want to write such scathing and mean spirited reviews, by all means make a superior fan dub so that we may see what a real dub of the show should be.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

Eiji said:
			
		

> Just wondering, did you mean to say that Naruto isn't the worst dub to hit the states?
> 
> Cause right now you are saying that it is the best *of shonen anime to be dubbed
> 
> *edit



Well apparently, I suck.  Good day.


----------



## Throes (Sep 11, 2005)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> you can't say they this isn't the best americanized adaption of a japanese shoen childrens cartoon can you??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 11, 2005)

Oshio said:
			
		

> Stop bashing the dub version. Just be thankful that 4kids didn't get it and turn it into shit like One Piece.



I fully agree

If only One Piece had gotten better treatment

You know with all the people complaining I WISH 4kids would have gotten Naruto.


----------



## TDM (Sep 11, 2005)

renique45 said:
			
		

> Damn hypocrites, why the fuck does this shit always have to be 1 sided my god.
> 
> You have people like the topic poster and  Ryuujin that post THEIR opinions on what they think of the american dub and even try to have positive comments about it but then u have these teh111 1337 motherfuckers come in here and criticize pretty much everything they say, its like people HAVE to like the dub. If someones praises the dub everyones happy, but the second someone has a negative comment about it or gives ideas on how it should improve from being sub par to being good, people start crying like little 4 year old bitches that lost their fav yugioh card, its pathetic. But anyway sucks that intros werent included its really gonna suck if they wont include future intros since usually the intros are effected by the storyline which i thought was a nice touch, it would be sad if 1st time viewers cant experienced that
> 
> ps. if i have any grammatical errors i apologize, and if u grammar whores cant accept that then fuck off thx gg



My, my, no need to get so hostile.


----------



## Mind (Sep 11, 2005)

Hmmm. First post in awhile. So lazy....

Firstly, thank the lord my friend the Grammar Nazi isn't here. 

Secondly. You know what's wierd. Whilst not a particular avid Pokemon watcher, that's the only anime which I've watched in English, and only afterwards watched in Japanese.....and against expectations, I was so used to hearing it in English that it just didn't sound right in Japanese.. 

Anyhow, I'm here in the UK so won't be seeing the Naruto dub anytime soon. [Not that I'd pay for whatever service I'd need to watch it....unless it's on free-for-view! ]  Informed decision put aside, I've a bad feeling that for a UK audience the US dub wouldn't really go down particularly well for parts of the potential viewing population. No quite sure why of course, but just a hunch. [Of course that could just be my poor cripppled back ]

Having said that, just the though of Naruto with British accented English is cracking me up already.....

Glad to see everyone's being so civil to one another btw.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

demonboy said:
			
		

> Ginjirou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eiji (Sep 11, 2005)

renique45 said:
			
		

> Damn hypocrites, why the fuck does this shit always have to be 1 sided my god.
> 
> You have people like the topic poster and  Ryuujin that post THEIR opinions on what they think of the american dub and even try to have positive comments about it but then u have these teh111 1337 motherfuckers come in here and criticize pretty much everything they say, its like people HAVE to like the dub. If someones praises the dub everyones happy, but the second someone has a negative comment about it or gives ideas on how it should improve from being sub par to being good, people start crying like little 4 year old bitches that lost their fav yugioh card, its pathetic. But anyway sucks that intros werent included its really gonna suck if they wont include future intros since usually the intros are effected by the storyline which i thought was a nice touch, it would be sad if 1st time viewers cant experienced that
> 
> ps. if i have any grammatical errors i apologize, and if u grammar whores cant accept that then fuck off thx gg



They don't have to like it, but saying it sucks just because they didn't like it?  I don't think so.  "Sucks" would be One Piece. 
A lot of the "reasons" people gave for not liking the dub are minor.  Mostly the way certain words are said or blood being editted out, little kids starting to like it, etc.   That is usually okay, I view it as being a little nitpicky and elitism but whatever.  Though a few, like Ryuujin, bascialy stated that because it was an english dub they hated it and it is ruined.

You say that they suggest ways to make it better?  The only suggestions I've seen are:

 "They should say japanese words correctly"...valid, though pretty much a given for those who can't stand the errors.  edit: also includes suggestions like "have more emotion" or "leave in the op/ed" and stuff along that line

"Just leave it in japanese with subtitles and air it"...right

and of course "they should burn it hell".  no comment


----------



## Masaki (Sep 11, 2005)

Alright, I am not going through four pages to try to catch up on this thread.  This is a general reply, mainly to the first post.

- The only horrible change done was the theme songs.

- As far as we've seen so far, Iruka's VA is the only one with no talent.  Naruto's voice is no where near accurate to the original, but the VA is good at acting.  Other characters like Hinata and the Hokage are done pretty well.

- Pronouciations of Hokage, Genin, Jutsu, and Naruto got to me.  Not that big of a deal in the long run.  It's just translations.  I was shocked to hear "Iruka-sensei", though.  Actually, I wasn't shocked.  That's why it was shocking.  (Meaning it sounded like the original.)  It is strange that they translated attack names.

- Not a lot was cut out.  It was really true to the original.

- You didn't state one good reason why it was bad.

- You want to complain about a dub?  Go to Konoha Channel 12, One Piece, and then to my One Piece dub thread.  You will love Viz after reading things in that thread.


----------



## GPA (Sep 11, 2005)

renique45 said:
			
		

> Damn hypocrites, why the fuck does this shit always have to be 1 sided my god.
> 
> You have people like the topic poster and  Ryuujin that post THEIR opinions on what they think of the american dub and even try to have positive comments about it but then u have these teh111 1337 motherfuckers come in here and criticize pretty much everything they say, its like people HAVE to like the dub. If someones praises the dub everyones happy, but the second someone has a negative comment about it or gives ideas on how it should improve from being sub par to being good, people start crying like little 4 year old bitches that lost their fav yugioh card, its pathetic. But anyway sucks that intros werent included its really gonna suck if they wont include future intros since usually the intros are effected by the storyline which i thought was a nice touch, it would be sad if 1st time viewers cant experienced that
> 
> ps. if i have any grammatical errors i apologize, and if u grammar whores cant accept that then fuck off thx gg




I don't think it's the argument of good dub vs. bad dub that's the issue (at least, for myself), but rather the WAY the bad dub argument was laid out. When you say "I hope the dub cast is paid minimum wage" and other overtly shallow comments, you are indirectly soliciting a challenge which almost always leads to situations such as this. Personally, I've presented my argument already so I don't really care whether you like or dislike it. But if you want to bad mouth the English version so badly (or participate in the ensuing debate), don't complain when people get upset.

Also grammar apology accepted.


----------



## Mind (Sep 11, 2005)

Clearly my education in typing skills is lacking. A phenomenal number of posts seem to have been made whilst I laboured over my previous post .

Just to voice support to people who don't like the dub. Plenty of poorly written and bad tempered arguments from either side but people are nonetheless entitled to express an opinion without being brow-beaten because they're in the minority. Of course expressing an opinion in a literate and eloquent way would help..... but still! 

[Reminder: I've not watched the dub at all. :/]

Hmmm. People really do seem to be quite up-in-arms about this....

*Decides to re-initiate the process of acquiring RPG's. Running low on stock. Kingdom Hearts possible target*


----------



## ninja_in_the_night (Sep 11, 2005)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> You know what, I can really see your point.  I'm new here and I'm not going to start being all argumentative, however, you can't say they this isn't the best americanized adaption of a japanese shoen childrens cartoon can you??
> 
> The preceding was a rhetorical question, but I bet you will end up responding.




ok i am saying thank you for seeing my point instead of instantly rejecting what i have said and now i will not reply to the retorical question i will simply say...from all i have read and seen about naruto before this anime came out i was crazy about it...and i loved toonami...and now toonami is a neusance i still love naruto though...and to quote a dude in a chat room that said something before i logged off to watch it " they are probabally butcher the show like america usually does...it would have been much better with subtitles or if adult swim did it because toonami eddited the fuck out of it"


----------



## Ostaff (Sep 11, 2005)

I have to agree with the poster of this thread.

The voice for Naruto was just basically horrible, and way off character for him.  Naruto is a character who needs strong emotion displayed within his voice, because he is a very emotionally attached individual who strives to be noticed constantly... and therefore... will have a very outspoken and vibrant voice. The voice for the Naruto being used sounds like a dweeb. To be blunt.

Even with practice.. I just can not imagine that high pitch - mono voice ever meeting up to Naruto's standards.

As for the english language.. there have been plenty of movies dubbed to english that keep a vibrant emotional projection in the voice while saying english script.  Escaflowne, Lodoss War, Dragonball, Princess Mononoke, Appleseed, etc...etc... most of them are movies...yes... and Banzai I beleive does an excellent job with their productions, as well as which ever company dubbed the Spirit Away, Monoke, and Castle in the Clouds movies.

Not all the voices in the first couple of Naruto episodes were bad... but the actor for Naruto reallly needs to be replaced.


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Sep 11, 2005)

well the voice of naruto is so raspy or what ever that it will be hard for the va to show emotion or yell proprly LOL when he naruto said i will kill u


----------



## Ryuujin (Sep 11, 2005)

Well now, it seems that due to one persons opinion it insights the explosion of a lifetime.  Say boo to Kingdom Hearts and the shit storm arrives wow.

Alright, you know, basically I am done.  Last post for ya to probably rip, shred whatever.  I just want to get this said, that like the rest of you, I was just in to pop my opinion in about the dubbed voice acting.  I make one broad statement and I am suddenly called moronic and among other things.  Dont quite recal attacking anyone personally for their thoughts on the dubbed acting.

To one, yes I am into the Japanese culture, you make it sound like its some kind of crime all the sudden.  I use one character from a game I like use the name Ryuujin along with Kaiser(being of greek or roman german decent as well) and suddenly I am just a sterotype at a fan forum for a japanese manga.  Why slam me for being into a culture?  From their games created inspired me to be into graphic arts, from the stories of their games and manga I have been inspired to write, through the anime to direct such music videos.  Naruto especially got me inspired to write along with the work of Hideo Kojima.  Yeah blasphemy for that kind of stuff.

So I guess I should just be like the rest speaking "l33t".  If you have such a problem well fine thats your issue.

I do not think that I am narrowminded at all, infact I see myself to be quite open minded.  Considering that I am more a rock/metal music fan but I also like classical style of music and also the blues.  I am always willing to give something a try, even though I did yes see the voice actors name for Kingdom Hearts I went through it for benefit of the doubt.

Please do not twist my words as I had no meaning that just because it was American dubbed it sucked.  As I did say who my favorite  voice actors are and that Quinten Flynn did a better acting job as Raiden and not Iruka.

Alright well what much point is there to things.  Its been fun people, peace out have a lovely afternoon/morning or night, quite the blast.

You are victorious.


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 11, 2005)

If this were a poll I would vote _'The most terrible thing I have ever heard in my life'_. Though it was not the worst I have ever seen, Shaman King claims that title _'Pretty Bad'_ can not describe how terrible it was to me.

Some of the guys were alright others were bad but by far what makes this one of the worst dub experinces ever was Naruto's voice. The seiyuu was terrible and I have no clue how SHE got the lead part when she was so unsuitable and plain bad. Naruto's voice was painful to me. Was watching it with some friends and every time he had to speak I would cringe in disgust till finnaly mid way through the episode I simply walked out of the room and played Halo 2 with another friend whom by the way was equally engrossed. Terrible plain bad... At least Narutos voice that is...

At another point good or bad I swear I must have heard 7 diffrent pronunciations of Naruto's name thoughout the episode.


----------



## ninja_in_the_night (Sep 11, 2005)

*The Dub Lacks Blood*

in my honest opinion the butchered the fight scenes by removing the blood i mean when iruke took the large shuriken into the back hes supposed to cough blood on naruto but in the dub all he did was cough  and when he removed it there was supposed to be a splash of blood but there was barley any like it was a minor cut...i believe that we should begin bombing the cartoon network headquaters with emails and angry letters saying they should rethink and redo some of the show or just give it to adult swim to do on saturdays


----------



## silverwings (Sep 11, 2005)

ninja_in_the_night said:
			
		

> in my honest opinion the butchered the fight scenes by removing the blood i mean when iruke took the large shuriken into the back hes supposed to cough blood on naruto but in the dub all he did was cough  and when he removed it there was supposed to be a splash of blood but there was barley any like it was a minor cut...i believe that we should begin bombing the cartoon network headquaters with emails and angry letters saying they should rethink and redo some of the show or just give it to adult swim to do on saturdays



Naruto could have been dubbed by 4kids.  Nuff said.

Stop looking a gifthorse in the mouth and be glad you got what you got.  It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, this is a thread that abounds with love, understanding, and proper grammar. ;P

While I haven't watched the dub as of yet, I will tommorrow (TO's lending it to me), and so can say little with little authority. HOWEVER:

Those that say the dub sucks just because a)it's in English b)the voice actors aren't voicing enough "emotion" and c) they are butchering the pronounciations...

a)Of course the voices are going to sound different in English. I speak fluent English and Spanish, and I sound very different switching from one language to another. Even of the same Japanese actors were called upon with perfect English, they couldn't (most likely) pronounciate the same way. Expecting the exact same voice is ridiculous.

b)They aren't going to get a feel for the characters right off the bat. They need time, for god's sake. They get better with each passing episode; think of it like this, if it's good, it'll get even better! If it's lacking, then it'll go up to your standards in time.

c)Most people don't know how to pronounciate the Japanese names in the first place, so in this respect it's very subjective. Let's just be thankful they kept the attack names.

Note to those with poor grammar: Your opinions and ideas will be more respected if we can understand what you are saying.

Edit:To be honest, I found the Japanese voicing of Naruto to be annoying for the first 25 episodes or so, then I got used to it, like a fly in your ear.


----------



## ninja_in_the_night (Sep 11, 2005)

well most shows on toonami werent really meant for children hint my pourpose and that goes along with my it should of been done by adult swim but i could get used to it unless kakashi is completley butchered in his voice but its really not expected after all the hype from the summer and the long waited period just made it a major disapointment


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Sep 11, 2005)

man i wish they had a naruto fan who was a person to select  the voice i realy mean it they was probly just business people there maybe  a kid pannel but no one who knew the proper emotion or whached the series


----------



## Core (Sep 11, 2005)

They said that there would be no flowing blood. If you look at Iruka when he gets up thres blood all over his back. No flowing blood is the reason I think there are no nosebleeds either?


----------



## Gejimayu (Sep 11, 2005)

I've given out too many neg reps for unfounded dub bashing in the last 24 hours, so ArioNeko, if you would do the honors and neg rep yourself (along with half the people in this thread, which I have not bothered to read through for fear I will lose IQ by diffusion), I'd appreciate it.

What... the hell... does it matter how many minute variations they have on pronouncing Naruto? What kind of effing impact does that have on the substance of the show and the quality of the dub? People just hate the dub because it's in ENGLISH, a language they can understand, instead of Japanese, a language they can't (which, incidentally, triggers a reflex in most dub haters to put on their kneepads).

Naruto's VA (which is short for "voice actor" and what we call people who voice cartoons in English, no discussion) did fine. Naruto sounded like an annoying 12 year old, which is exactly what the original director had in mind casting Takeuchi Junko and making her talk like a junior yakuza for Naruto. Hokage sounded like the stately elder he should have, Konohamaru the spoiled brat, Iruka the loving teacher, etc. Anyone who found Naruto's voice grating should ask a native Japanese speaker whether or not they've found Naruto annoying at least once.

Every joke, every concept was adapted flawlessly for the English-speaking audience. People who don't like the dub are entitled to their opinions; the same way they're entitled to base those opinions on unfounded bias mixed with their ignorance and absurd standards and priorities as for what should be done whatever way.

If you couldn't be bothered to read the above and are just skipping to the end to get the gist of my post, dub haters and their opinions = wrong.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 11, 2005)

They had to watch the series. Did ya think they accepted it on blind faith? They want the show to be good. They are people who learn from mistakes; they probably saw what the One Piece fiasco did to 4Kids reputation.


----------



## Procyon (Sep 11, 2005)

Just wait for the uncut DVDs. <_<


----------



## JAPPO (Sep 11, 2005)

I agree with this thread. English naruto sucks.


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 11, 2005)

Personally as Naruto was basically a licence to print money I thought they would hire professional voice actors. I would call them seiyuus but they don't deserve that title.

Some say give it time, let them get a feel but I know when I watched Shaman King (possibly the only comparably bad dub out there) it did not improve any as the series progressed.

It would not ahve been so bad if only Naruto's voice himself wasn't so bad. Really her? for the lead? Naruto was the biggest turn off for me.


*Give me neg reps if you will but my distaste is not unfounded.* For me the experience was painful. Naruto's voice made me cringe. This made the OnePiece Dub look good in comparison at least that I could get used to.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 11, 2005)

The anime edited that scene from the manga as well, yet no outcry from that.

And who cares if he doesn't cough up as much blood, hardly relevant to the plot.


----------



## JAPPO (Sep 11, 2005)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> The anime edited that scene from the manga as well, yet no outcry from that.
> 
> And who cares if he doesn't cough up as much blood, hardly relevant to the plot.



But its cool... they take the cool parts out


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 11, 2005)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Note to those with poor grammar: Your opinions and ideas will be more respected if we can understand what you are saying.



THANK YOU.  THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU.



			
				ArioNeko said:
			
		

> I would call them seiyuus but they don't deserve that title.



Good, because I think it's stupid to think that just because a word is in Japanese means it has a totally different meaning.

Seiyuu = Voice actor.  There is no difference in the meaning or connotation.  Kay?  Kay.


> Naruto's voice made me cringe. This made the OnePiece Dub look good in comparison at least that I could get used to.



I can't believe you said that.  I just can't.

Wait, maybe... No, nevermind.


----------



## Codde (Sep 11, 2005)

ninja_in_the_night said:
			
		

> in my honest opinion the butchered the fight scenes by removing the blood i mean when iruke took the large shuriken into the back hes supposed to cough blood on naruto but in the dub all he did was cough  and when he removed it there was supposed to be a splash of blood but there was barley any like it was a minor cut...i believe that we should begin bombing the cartoon network headquaters with emails and angry letters saying they should rethink and redo some of the show or just give it to adult swim to do on saturdays


Heh... they take out some blood and you then say that Cartoon Network should be *bombed*(with emails)? It's not that big a deal. Naruto has gotten better treatment than most dubs that are aired on a channel like CN. So instead of 'angry' letters, I'd say the opposite is more sensible things to send.


----------



## Strider M (Sep 11, 2005)

Seriously No matter what really happened... How can you justify someone coughing up blood when a Giant Shiruiken gets lodged into thier back?

Maybe coughing up blood if they got stabbed in the stomach...But not in the back...


----------



## Fieryblast (Sep 11, 2005)

Now that I've had some time to cool off a bit, I suppose my views have changed slightly.  

The dub isn't by any means HORRIBLE. It is just... the SUB is so much better. That doesn't mean I won't support an English Naruto. quite frankly, so long as they don't pull a One Piece on it, I won't be totally against it. I just wish they didn't edit it. We didn't even get in to any serious battles yet, and yet you can still notice the lack of certain details *cough*blood*cough*. I REALLY would have rather seen it on Adult Swim, also. Toonami has a more "kiddy" feel to it, if ya know what I mean... some of the commercials made me want to rip my eyes out, then, of course, use them as earplugs. I can't say I hate the dub, but I am SERIOUSLY ANNOYED by many details of it. I suppose in time I can learn to live with it, perhaps when the voice actors start to get a hang of their character. The Sub will always be the version I prefer.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 11, 2005)

Ugh. I watched ten minutes of it and was disgusted. I offically hate the dub now. =/


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't think anyone here thinks the english dub is better.  No one ever,*ever* said that.  If they had I think even we dub supporters would strongly disagree.  A lot of people keep saying, "Oh the japanese is so much better" and I don't disagree at all.  I just think the dub really could have been a whole hell of a lot worse.


----------



## JAPPO (Sep 11, 2005)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone here thinks the english dub is better.  No one ever,*ever* said that.  If they had I think even we dub supporters would strongly disagree.  A lot of people keep saying, "Oh the japanese is so much better" and I don't disagree at all.  I just think the dub really could have been a whole hell of a lot worse.


your right - they could have stook sticks up our asses. XD!


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm guessing you've never seen the 4kids rendition of  One Piece, have you?


----------



## Masaki (Sep 11, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> *Give me neg reps if you will but my distaste is not unfounded.* For me the experience was painful. Naruto's voice made me cringe. This made the OnePiece Dub look good in comparison at least that I could get used to.



You are the first person in the longest time that I have given a neg-rep to for any reason other than revenge-repping people who give me neg-reps for stupid reasons.  

Let me tell you why this statement is total ludicrous.  I don't know if you saw the original One Piece, but I assume you did not.  I am both a Naruto fan and a One Piece fan, and I hold them both in the highest regards among anime.

First of all, you complain about Naruto's voice.  Meanwhile, fans of One Piece complain about the huge voice changes for all of the characters, other than Nami (who can't act).  The majority of the characters' voices don't even match their personalities.

Blood.  Sure, some blood was cut out of Naruto.  But when Iruka's leg was injured, he was still bleeding.  When Zoro/"Zolo" was slashed by Mihawk (note: This is a gigatic sword), there is no blood at all.  Not even cuts.  Zoro's skin isn't even penetrated.  Of course, he was bleeding like crazy in the original.  If 4Kids did Naruto, there wouldn't be any blood on a ninja's thumb when they bite it for a summon.

For Naruto, the plot, hell even the episode names, are just as they were in the original.  4Kids cut three or four genres off of One Piece (action, drama, comedy, partially fantasy), and gave the episode names crappy names, like "Good Pirates vs Bad Pirates", and sometimes cheesy jokes like "The Crack of Don."  Episodes were cut and merged, often leaving out important detail.  Someone on NF played Naruto subbed while he watched the dub, and they stayed in sync.  No scenes cut out or anything.

Personalities.  They're the same.  Naruto's still the way he was in the original, as everyone else is.  Now, let's look at some One Piece people:

Luffy - His IQ pretty much doubled.  He's supposed to be mentally slow.  No more Mysteries for him.

Zoro - Now uses injuries as excuses for being sluggish.

Nami - The scene where she pretends to kill Usopp is removed.  I guess now she acts as well as her voice actor.

Usopp - Though he always was the comedy relief, he also had a dream of becoming a great man of the sea.  This dream is 90% gone in the dub.

Sanji - The bad voice acting is bad enough.

Arlong: No longer obsessed with money.

Now, really.  Do you honestly think the One Piece dub was better than Naruto?


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 11, 2005)

I concur. The Dub could have been A LOT worse. I understand and recognize that myself. I just seriously doubt Naruto's voice could have gotten any worse without being absolutly ridiculous. Though as for the comments on how Viz is better than 4kids I for one fear that Viz might actually be worse because I for one won't be watching these TV releases what I care about is the DVD release and at that 4kids is superior in acomidating to fans than Viz is. Secondly I fear that like Ranma 1/2 at its 151 episodes took 13 years to release and from Viz's initial press release they don't plan on picking up the pace and the only way to get unedited version to watch subtitled (my personal preferance) is on the box sets released every 10 months or something like that.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> I concur. The Dub could have been A LOT worse. I understand and recognize that myself. I just seriously doubt Naruto's voice could have gotten any worse without being absolutly ridiculous. Though as for the comments on how Viz is better than 4kids I for one fear that Viz might actually be worse because I for one won't be watching these TV releases what I care about is the DVD release and at that 4kids is superior in acomidating to fans than Viz is. Secondly I fear that like Ranma 1/2 at its 151 episodes took 13 years to release and from Viz's initial press release they don't plan on picking up the pace and the only way to get unedited version to watch subtitled (my personal preferance) is on the box sets released every 10 months or something like that.



I have to disagree with that.  Outside of Shaman King,which they gave up on by the way, 4kids dvds are english only. They are also in their horribly cut up fashion and...they only have three episodes a dvd, the plan for the uncut Naruto dvds is 13 eps per disk.  That is much, much better. 

Also the plan for One Piece is that they will never *ever* release a sub version in america.  Toei said it themselves.


----------



## UzumakiJenchan (Sep 11, 2005)

*VIZ did a bad job at dubbing...*

I totally agree with those here who think that the English dubbing of Naruto was HORRID!   It was really very bad. First off, the pronouncation of words and names was all wrong. Secondly, the voices did not match the characters, it was like they didn't even try to match personality to the voices. Third, they didn't use the intro and outro songs: Rocks and Wind! This really bothered me since I love those 2 songs and they are very expressive to the show. Fourth, the worst matched voice was NARUTO'S! It was like a 6 yr. old girl did his voice. The closest voice match was Konohamaru's. Fifth, the voices had almost No Emotion to them. I really feel that VIZ dropped the ball on this one. Sixth, they changed the names of the ninjitsus and changed Naruto's classic Dattebayo into something stupid! I LOVE NARUTO, but I will probably NOT be watching the English dubbed version on Cartoon Network because it makes me too angry and sad. :sad  I WILL continue to watch the sub-titled versions of Naruto though. I have hope that VIZ and Cartoon Network will realize just how much they ruined Naruto and how one of the most POPULAR animes right now has LOST a lot of viewership on Cartoon Network. My hope is that they will fix it.


----------



## Masaki (Sep 11, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> I just seriously doubt Naruto's voice could have gotten any worse without being absolutly ridiculous.



Is this seriously the only thing you use to say that the One Piece dub is better?



			
				ArioNeko said:
			
		

> 4kids is superior in acomidating to fans than Viz is.



I believe what you meant to say is that 4Kids is superior in pleasing children.  And even that they may not be so great at anyway.


----------



## hakke (Sep 11, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> For me the experience was painful. Naruto's voice made me cringe. This made the OnePiece Dub look good in comparison at least that I could get used to.


 Emm.. I rest my case. You lose.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

UzumakiJenchan said:
			
		

> I have hope that VIZ and Cartoon Network will realize just how much they ruined Naruto and how one of the most POPULAR animes right now has LOST a lot of viewership on Cartoon Network. My hope is that they will fix it.




I can understand how you feel but the above statement is wrong because it is impossible.  How can they lose viewership when they have introduced the show to a lot of new people, on top of the fact that a lot original fans plan on re-watching the dubbed versions.  The math does not add up.


----------



## Truenarutofan (Sep 11, 2005)

Daniee78 said:
			
		

> *Didn't read the wall of text*
> 
> More like no excuse for such stupidity.
> 
> Why won't people just admit the fact that the dub is GOOD?!




FUCK YOU AND I'LL LEAVE IT AT THAT!!!


----------



## Masaki (Sep 11, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU AND I'LL LEAVE IT AT THAT!!!



Good to know people know how to debate.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow, that was so right. 



(striders post I mean)


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> ok as much as i absolutely hate the dub already i think its only gonna make naruto more popular. not because its better but for obvious reasons like its on american television. i dont think being popular is the issue. its the quality of the show and keeping it up to the level the japanese version is on. i myself have never been into anime. and i always hated subtitles. but i was begged by a freind to watch naruto about a year ago. and by the 4th episode i was stuck on it. i caught up to 100 episodes by the end of the week. does it make me a loser? yes but thats not the issue. point is, the japanese version was so good that it took me , a person who never watched anime to a crazy fan. i was very excited to see that it was coming to america. i was a little fearful that it would be ruined. and in my opinion it was. if you ask me, i think viz is just taking advantage on the japanese success of the show to make more money. its a slap in the face that there's barely any effort being put into the show. whats the budget like!!?? i mean the show is already made, the script is already written, the music is the original. why is the budget so low that they couldnt get actors with talent!? its not like they spent much money anywhere else. you gotta admit they didnt advertise much either. dont let the advertisements of other party's fool you. there wasnt much done on cartoon network as far as advertising goes. so that brings me to my point, what happened!!?? i think that whoever is in charge was more concerned on how much money they could make then how much money they should spend. if they would have spent more money on hiring talent the show would be alot better. i think these voice actors should be paid minimum wage. and thats being generous. ive seen alot of babying going on as far as the actors go. i dont care about how hard they tried or worked. im not one to say it was good enough. because it wasnt. the show naruto holds high expectations and to see such low rate actors with no emotions butcher the value of the show angers me. my parents did a better job doing voices when the read me my bed time story as a kid. unless they do something about the cast, ill stick to the japanese naruto better. and leave the american version to the little kids that play pokemon.



*reads the text then falls asleep*

Huh...... who wha... ... Good lord ever here of what I like to call punctuation? By the way  the people did a great job of making the dub nyou just did a bad job of making a topic.. Plus the only reason they couldn't put in the OP in was because the song takes too long and I doubt kids would wnat to wait that long to see the freaking OP  Also if you don't like  grin and bear it..


----------



## Truenarutofan (Sep 11, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Good to know people know how to debate.



Please tell me as you are so smart, What is there to debate about!?!?!? Anybody who is a naruto fan of the subb should agree with me on this, The Dubb was a complete piece of crap, The voice is NOTHING i mean NOTHING to bragg about at all!!, No blood... for gods sake who will be offended by that, honestly there is way too much wrong with this dub so i will let you explain to me all the good reasons if there is any what so ever.


----------



## Rudox (Sep 11, 2005)

Strider M said:
			
		

> Seriously No matter what really happened... How can you justify someone coughing up blood when a Giant Shiruiken gets lodged into thier back?
> 
> Maybe coughing up blood if they got stabbed in the stomach...But not in the back...



It looks like the shuriken caused some internal damage as well making him cough up the blood. Then again I'm no doctor and this is an anime.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU AND I'LL LEAVE IT AT THAT!!!




Fantastic, you've had a total of three posts and already have a red rep total??

You must really be a great guy.


----------



## Masaki (Sep 11, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> Please tell me as you are so smart, What is there to debate about!?!?!? Anybody who is a naruto fan of the subb should agree with me on this, The Dubb was a complete piece of crap, The voice is NOTHING i mean NOTHING to bragg about at all!!, No blood... for gods sake who will be offended by that, honestly there is way too much wrong with this dub so i will let you explain to me all the good reasons if there is any what so ever.



Let's see...

- The music, other than the themes, remained.

- The characters still have the same personalities.  Iruka's the only real exception.

- Um, other than some of the blood, was there really anything cut out of those episodes?  Come on, name one thing that was cut.  Read my lovely One Piece rant on page 6 and you will see why I support this dub.

- Hinata's voice was done well

- Don't have to deal with subtitles that could potentially be crappy.

- Hey, you don't like the pronounciation of jutsu?  Well, neither do I.  But tell me, would you rather it be pronounced "technique"?  And for that matter, "Iruka-sensei" was kept in.

- The meaning of the scene where Naruto addresses Konohamaru by his name still has the same meaning.

Now, please.  Give me any good reason why the dub sucks.  I'll get back to you tomorrow, as it is time for me to go to sleep.  Damn school.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 11, 2005)

Oy... if that's all that you guys keep on complaining about, then there's not much that those of us who did like the dub, or didn't mind it, can do to change your opinion. If you didn't like it, that's your prerogative. Just keep your bashing down to a minimum and spare us from having to reply to the constant complaints that you guys seem to be spewing.

While some people have been complaining about those who are pro-dub, bashing the opinions of those who are anti-dub, you should realize that most of the reasons that the anti-dubbers cite are rather trivial and will most likely be corrected in the unedited DVD release. Some complain about the acting. Well... if you didn't like the acting, there's not much we can do about that. Not everyone will like a certain style. While some of us see that there's room for improvement, that's all we're saying. We're not going to go around bashing all of the VAs or the whole dub production just because of something as minor as that. As I mentioned far in the beginning of this thread, it'll take time for the VA's to fully become comfortable with their role. 

For those of you who are bashing Naruto's voice for being high-pitched... you do realize that it's pretty similar to how his voice sounded in the original, right? Annoying? For those who haven't seen the original, the voice for Naruto is just as high pitched. It was hard to get used to when I first watched the subs because I had imagined Naruto's voice as being lower than what it was, but eventually I got used to it and it ceased to be annoying. I'm sure that if you guys had started on the sub, you'd find his voice to be equally annoying if you had started on Naruto by reading the manga or something.

Truenarutofan... are you a kid or something? You sound like a wannabe anime elitist. Really now... why do you need that much blood in there? Were you planning on licking it up or something?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 11, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> Please tell me as you are so smart, What is there to debate about!?!?!? Anybody who is a naruto fan of the subb should agree with me on this, The Dubb was a complete piece of crap, The voice is NOTHING i mean NOTHING to bragg about at all!!, No blood... for gods sake who will be offended by that, honestly there is way too much wrong with this dub so i will let you explain to me all the good reasons if there is any what so ever.



Ahahahaha...

Just... seriously....

Ahahahaha...

What's there to debate about? Have you actually read the thread? They've kept pretty much EVERYTHING from the original sub, outside the openings and the endings. The voice acting is good, and their VAs have managed to get a good feel of their characters already. 3rd and Iruka are almost perfect as is outside a few small problems, Naruto's voice is close and only warrants a few changes, and outside a few changes (Shikamaru), everything should be fairly fine.

Did you not listen to Naruto's original voice? When I first started watching the series, I couldn't get around the damn thing. Then I finally got used to it, an it's not that bad anymore. 

No blood? HOLY SHIT, THERE GOES THE ENTIRE STORY, RIGHT OUT OF THE WINDOW. Christ, they editted Cowboy Bebop for Adult Swim, and it STILL didn't take away from the fact that it's an AWESOME show with a GREAT story. If _blood_ is one of your biggest complaints, you honestly need to hit puberty or something already. God, who would think someone would be so offended if they took out only some of the blood in the show?


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 11, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> Please tell me as you are so smart, What is there to debate about!?!?!? Anybody who is a naruto fan of the subb should agree with me on this, The Dubb was a complete piece of crap, The voice is NOTHING i mean NOTHING to bragg about at all!!, No blood... for gods sake who will be offended by that, honestly there is way too much wrong with this dub so i will let you explain to me all the good reasons if there is any what so ever.



I am a huge fan of the Naruto sub. It's my favorite anime of all time. 

And I absolutely loved the dub. 

And what's with your name? What's with the "TrueNarutofan?" title? Are you implying that fans who grow up on the dub can never be _true_ naruto fans?


----------



## hakke (Sep 11, 2005)

UzumakiJenchan said:
			
		

> It was really very bad. First off, the pronouncation of words and names was all wrong.


 Yea you start by exagerating some mispronounciations, awesome. 1 key mistake is only one I can find (genin, but chunin jounin were said correctly)... NAruto, SAkura, SASuKE, MIzuki, were pronounced correctly except 1 or 2 times,



			
				UzumakiJenchan said:
			
		

> Secondly, the voices did not match the characters, it was like they didn't even try to match personality to the voices.


They did. Shikamaru sounded like a lazy ass and Hinata sounded shy.Naruto and Sakura sound AS annoying as the original VAs do. 



			
				UzumakiJenchan said:
			
		

> Third, they didn't use the intro and outro songs: Rocks and Wind! This really bothered me since I love those 2 songs and they are very expressive to the show.


Yea like we all didnt miss them... too bad all that time you were planning to spend watching the intros if they  kept them exactly as is... waitaminute, cant you do that now?
And wow, You fail to mention how they managed to keep the whole score, which is the soul of the show and emphazises each moment in the series? :xp 




			
				UzumakiJenchan said:
			
		

> Fourth, the worst matched voice was NARUTO'S! It was like a 6 yr. old girl did his voice.


 Guess what? the original VA sounds like a 6 years old girl also. Guess what? The original VA is a girl... the english Va is a girl.


----------



## Death God (Sep 11, 2005)

Kylene said:
			
		

> *1. "They pronounce the words differently!"*
> 
> *2. "They edited out the blood!"*
> 
> *3. "The voices are bad/unfitting!"*



Ok, cut out all your junk just to respond to the statements.

The fact is if they had messed up the words slightly I would be fine, but they butchered every single name that is in that anime thus far. It's so damn annoying, the only reason most people are getting upset is because of all the noobs that will be running around school and halloween screaming the crap wrong. 

Think of it this way, if your name was kevin and everyone called you kevina or evana.. wouldn't you be pissed? thats how i feel about the names..

They edited the blood.. exactly why i didn't want it to be on toonami, but thats beside the point, back in the day when toonami was on at what? 3 they had DBZ.. guess what little kids, that had BLOOD.. oh know we can't have spraying blood from being perverted that might make the kids that are up at 9 kill themselfs... how about turing on the news and watching katrina... but no noooooo no blood that is horrible GAY.



the voice acting. oh god. the voice acting. For those of you that are like oh it's not so bad and your like oh the reason isn't that good... ok so your fine that the the main character a BOY.. is dubed by a 40 year old women that sounds like a 7 year old girl? ok i guess that isn't so bad. And your fine that the sound of sakuras voice is worse than nails on a chulk board, ohh nooo but that is just yeah thats not a good reason at all. oh no i am not a japanese translator expert so my opinion doesn't matter. your insane. Doesn't matter what language everything has tone and volume. In japanese sakura has a voce that is confindent and soathing, but in english she sounds like a 4 year old moron. 

naruto has a cocky lonely voice and now.. well he just sounds like a retard. the only time i heard a nice dub was when iruka was hurt, his voice deepened almost as much as a MALE... i mean everyone sounds like a god damn women. I just don't understand who the hell is choosing these dubbers. 



Basically the way I see it, naruto dubbing is to games being made into movies... they get done people watch them, but GOD do they SUCK.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Truenarutofan... are you a kid or something? You sound like a wannabe anime elitist. Really now... why do you need that much blood in there? Were you planning on licking it up or something?




Now that's funny.  I think I have a sig now.


----------



## T2004 (Sep 11, 2005)

Geez, so many "Dub sucks......um BECAUSE IT SUCKS!!!" posts. Man, what is wrong with people signing up just to bash something that is decent? Look, just because you've seen the original version, don't think that that makes you the know-it-all "genius"(use of word lightly) of how an english dub should be. It's fine to not like the dub, its your opinion, but i hate the constant dub bashing just because it's an English version. It gets VERY annoying.


----------



## Truenarutofan (Sep 11, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Let's see...
> 
> - The music, other than the themes, remained.
> 
> ...




These are some well thought out points yes, but think about it they kept the music/personalities/and SOME pronounciations (but give me a break Ho-Ka-Ge is nothing to be praising) if they can keep all that why not just use the leftovers they have into better voice actors dont get me wrong what i am writing sounds like similar to someone else's post but this is because its true, its allready been translated in the subbs so what else is there for them to do but edit OUT things and make the voices crappy.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 11, 2005)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> Now that's funny.  I think I have a sig now.



Haha, thanks for thinking that it's sig worthy.



			
				truenarutofandude said:
			
		

> (but give me a break Ho-Ka-Ge is nothing to be praising)



You do realize that Ho-Ka-Ge is how it is supposed to be said and not Hok-age, right?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 11, 2005)

I think it's obvious that, when truenarutofan was watching the show, the voice actors and producers came to his house, messed up a bunch of stuff, and then stole his puppy.

Those evil Viz people...


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 11, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> These are some well thought out points yes, but think about it they kept the music/personalities/and SOME pronounciations (but give me a break Ho-Ka-Ge is nothing to be praising) if they can keep all that why not just use the leftovers they have into better voice actors dont get me wrong what i am writing sounds like similar to someone else's post but this is because its true, its allready been translated in the subbs so what else is there for them to do but edit OUT things and make the voices crappy.



I thought the voices were awesome. They fit the character personalities and I even thought Ebisu, Konohamaru, and Mizuki were better than their original japanese VAs. 

And are you saying Hokage was mispronounced incorrectly? 

If you are, some "truenarutofan" you are. Ho-ka-ge(gay) is the correct pronounciation. The dub said it perfectly.


----------



## Truenarutofan (Sep 11, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Haha, thanks for thinking that it's sig worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that Ho-Ka-Ge is how it is supposed to be said and not Hok-age, right?



for one that joke you cracked was stale man.. and i put Ho-Ka-Ge cause i didnt want no sissyness involved in a post of mine but they pronounce it as Ho-Ka-Gay they dont place a E in it


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

Justice And Rule said:
			
		

> I think it's obvious that, when truenarutofan was watching the show, the voice actors and producers came to his house, messed up a bunch of stuff, and then stole his puppy.
> 
> Those evil Viz people...




Everybody is hilarious tonight.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 11, 2005)

Ho-ka-gay is the correct pronounciation, genius.


----------



## Truenarutofan (Sep 11, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> I am a huge fan of the Naruto sub. It's my favorite anime of all time.
> 
> And I absolutely loved the dub.
> 
> And what's with your name? What's with the "TrueNarutofan?" title? Are you implying that fans who grow up on the dub can never be _true_ naruto fans?



there's nothing up with this piece of crap name i got on this, i didnt come here to make friends i came to point out how crappy the dub is, just really aggrivated from the dub to make up a original name


----------



## Ostaff (Sep 11, 2005)

In my opinion, what is sad is that people will accept a very low standard of quality and therefore give no merit to making a high quality product.

I feel that accepting something as was given to us by Viz, does Naruto a great blow.  How can you "love" the series, an accept the low quality that was produced?  

There have been GREAT animes which were americanized in a high quality manner.  Don't sell Naruto short, if you truly love the experience that Naruto is. Don't sell yourself short and say.... "well it could have been better, but they tried."  Naruto made mistakes and learned from those mistakes and became stronger.  Not because everyone said "oh..that's alright. so you made a mistake" but because of the exact opposite. "You Idiot!".  Allow complacency...and you will only get garbage.  Accept on perfection, and you will get perfection.  

To me, the japanese and viz (I will not say american version, cause to me.. American is much better than what was given) versions of Naruto can be encompassed within the two characters of Naruto and Shikamaru.  

Shikamaru represents Viz's version.  An extremely smart and talented individual who's too lazy and uncaring to become the best.  He only produces when he must and can't get out of the situation.  It's just too troublesome.

Naruto represents the Japanese version.  It strived to be on top, and though it made a few mistakes, it grew stronger and better. There was the desire not to be good, but to be the best.


It is my experience that Americans still beleive that anime is for kids, and that is shown in Toonami's renditions.  However, there are still good "kid" cartoons produced.  Kids love cartoons that adults love, they must have something other than the barney crap they get fed.  (Example: Harry Potter).  An from the kids I've spoken with... who haven't even seen a japanese version of Naruto... they were like... "that was drab and that one kid's voice made me want to scrape my fingers on a chalk board."  There just was not the impact in this version which to me, made Naruto so special.  Strong emotions, strong characters, strong undertones.  It was like a pastel color next to a true color of red.


Personally, I'll watch an english version of Naruto only after they have improved its quality.  Bad quality should never have left the front gate. I agree that people must learn how to put themselves in place of a character, but the first dubbing should not be released. This to me is a draft dubbing quality.  It should only be released once the voices have been fined tuned.  Money or no money, I feel that software companies, hollywood, and other forms of media companies send out garbage only cause they know we will accept it.  There is no motivation for them to produce anything better.  

And I love naruto more than any other anime I have ever seen.


----------



## T2004 (Sep 11, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> for one that joke you cracked was stale man.. and i put Ho-Ka-Ge cause i didnt want no sissyness involved in a post of mine but they pronounce it as Ho-Ka-Gay they dont place a E in it



You were afraid to put "gay" in a post because of sissyness? That's kinda, um gay.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> for one that joke you cracked was stale man.. and i put Ho-Ka-Ge cause i didnt want no sissyness involved in a post of mine but they pronounce it as Ho-Ka-Gay they dont place a E in it




What in the flying munky did you just say??!!??

"sissyness"...seriously ,you just got here just like me, but I can tell you won't last already.

Sorry if this is a double post.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh, but surely you could've come up with something more random. 

And yet, you chose, "TrueNarutofan", and you came here for the purpose of bashing a good dub.

Hmmm....sounds like an elitist jerk, to me. :eyeroll

Who agrees?


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

*raises hand enthusiastically*


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 11, 2005)

Ostaff said:
			
		

> In my opinion, what is sad is that people will accept a very low standard of quality and therefore give no merit to making a high quality product.
> 
> I feel that accepting something as was given to us by Viz, does Naruto a great blow.  How can you "love" the series, an accept the low quality that was produced?
> 
> ...




You do know that they have to do this for 50+ episodes, right?  You can't compare it to something like FLCL, which is shorter, and therefore higher in quality.

And I'm talking higher in quality in ALL aspects.  Both voice acting and animation.  Jeez... I forgot how choppy the animation was in Episode 1...

Remember guys, it's a serial, not an OVA.

And I appreciate the fact that Ostaff isn't being a total idiot.  And using (for the most part) correct grammar.


----------



## Truenarutofan (Sep 11, 2005)

T2004 said:
			
		

> You were afraid to put "gay" in a post because of sissyness? That's kinda, um gay.



thank you for proving my point, this is why i didnt want any sissyness in my post so that a fagget would come and post what you just posted


----------



## FFLN (Sep 11, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> for one that joke you cracked was stale man..



Care to show something better? You've had many opportunities, but those without a good sense of appreciation are usually also quite lacking in a sense of humor as well.

Ostaff, most of us feel that they can and will get better, but we're not going to totally boycott the whole english version just because not everything was completely perfect for some people. Those working on the english Naruto dub have done a great job so far, and I'm sure that they will do a better job as the series progresses. You've just got to give it a chance and go into it with no prior ideas of how it should be and allow it to leave it's own impression on you. If you go into something with your own grand image of it in your mind, you'll most likely be disappointed by reality.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 11, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> These are some well thought out points yes,





			
				Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> Please tell me as you are so smart, What is there to debate about!?!?!?



But... but... I thought there was no debate!




> but think about it they kept the music/personalities/and SOME pronounciations (but give me a break Ho-Ka-Ge is nothing to be praising)



Dude, have you actually _watched_ the sub?


*Spoiler*: __ 



That's _*exactly*_ how the ANBU captain pronounces it when he's SCREAMING it every 3 minutes during the Hokage/Orochimaru fight. What the heck are _you_ talking about?






> if they can keep all that why not just use the leftovers they have into better voice actors dont get me wrong what i am writing sounds like similar to someone else's post but this is because its true, its allready been translated in the subbs so what else is there for them to do but edit OUT things and make the voices crappy.



...

I honestly can't understand what the heck you are trying to say in there. You should talk to Mr. Period.

If you are talking about the translation, the translations basically all there. There's nothing wrong with that. Have your qualms about the VAs, but they aren't nearly as bad as everyone thinks. You are simply used the sub, and dismissing it because it's not EXACTLY like the sub. That's what I've been seeing so far from just about all the denouncers. You have to get used to it just a little. Everything sounds awkward when you've heard it differently before.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> thank you for proving my point, this is why i didnt want any sissyness in my post so that a fagget would come and post what you just posted




Holy Shit!!!  You are now officially the worst.


Here your medal. 

*presents a medal to truetardo*


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 11, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> thank you for proving my point, this is why i didnt want any sissyness in my post so that a fagget would come and post what you just posted



You a homophobe buddy?

Hey, I don't like seeing two guys make out as much as the next fellow, but that's just a little bit immature.

And you misspelled "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".


----------



## Truenarutofan (Sep 11, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Oh, but surely you could've come up with something more random.
> 
> And yet, you chose, "TrueNarutofan", and you came here for the purpose of bashing a good dub.
> 
> ...



i couldnt give 2 shits about my name and i watch the subb every week when its 'subbed' and if you did you should understand why this isnt a good dubb at all


----------



## T2004 (Sep 11, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> thank you for proving my point, this is why i didnt want any sissyness in my post so that a fagget would come and post what you just posted



U said it, not me. I just thought that was a dumbass reason to not say how a word is actually pronounced. It just sounds so dumb to me, but continue on with your bias rant.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 11, 2005)

Ostaff said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're a true fan of a series and you love it, you should support it's good dub and not try to pass it off as low-quality. 

All the friends of my younger sister who I told to watch the show agreed that it was awesome and they're already addicted. Hell, some of them even called me up asking for the sub DVDs I have (fansubs). 

The quality of the art in the dub was BEAUTIFUL. If you noticed, the dub presented Naruto in such a stunning quality that's never been seen before with the fansubs and bootleg DVDs (especially these). Also, some of the best names in the anime voice acting business are working on this dub. How the hell can you say Naruto's a low quality project? 

It's a long running series, smart one. Each episode cost Viz Media nearly 100 thousand dollars or more (no joke, as Tazmo if you want, he posted it on NF along time ago). And yet, they still put the money into making it visually better and getting some of the best voice actors in the biz (Sandaime's, Kakashi's, and especially Zabuza's - all highly experienced). 

In NO WAY can you say Naruto was disregarded as a low-quality project.


----------



## Truenarutofan (Sep 11, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Care to show something better? You've had many opportunities, but those without a good sense of appreciation are usually also quite lacking in a sense of humor as well.



come on man your avatar is more than enough


----------



## Axass (Sep 11, 2005)

Naruto's voice was ok, they did a good work.


----------



## Truenarutofan (Sep 11, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> You a homophobe buddy?
> 
> Hey, I don't like seeing two guys make out as much as the next fellow, but that's just a little bit immature.
> 
> And you misspelled "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".



on the real i tink we getting alittle off topic now


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 11, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> i couldnt give 2 shits about my name and i watch the subb every week when its 'subbed' and if you did you should understand why this isnt a good dubb at all



Dude, I've been watching Naruto subbed since the fucking Chuunin Exams. I'm a HUGE fan who's spent nearly 200 dollars to buy all the episodes (I had dial-up and I actually bought at $10 per 4 episodes up to ep. 54). 

And I loved the dub. It was much better than I expected.


----------



## ninja_in_the_night (Sep 11, 2005)

bassically what im saying is...they removed some of the realism(if thats at all possible) from it...it removes from the plot in a way...also if you saw how deep that was imbedded in his back you would know about the coughing up blood it seems like it would slightly nick one of his lungs


----------



## Truenarutofan (Sep 11, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Dude, I've been watching Naruto subbed since the fucking Chuunin Exams. I'm a HUGE fan who's spent nearly 200 dollars to buy all the episodes (I had dial-up and I actually bought at $10 per 4 episodes up to ep. 54).
> 
> And I loved the dub. It was much better than I expected.



i'm currently waiting on 151 and that isnt the case its not who is the bigger fan i mean hell i'm just saying that the dubb is crap dont get me wrong i almost NEVER catch good quality subbs but i rather read than to hear them ruin the voices and pronounciations of things


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 11, 2005)

See, the thing that no one here understands is TRUE( I can call ya True, can't I?) is a true naruto fan.  Any real fan knows the second something is dubbed, no matter the quality, it should be shunned completely.  I can't for the life of me understand why y'all hatin'.

And for those too dim to understand(I'm looking at you TRUE)...

*The preceding comments were intirely sarcastic*  

-*edit* I mispelled entirely-


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 11, 2005)

Just wanted to say, I finally caught the dub on TV.

I do not know what people are complaining about.  It's perfectly fine!

The only scene where Naruto's voice kinda hit the grain was during his explaination about the Hokage.  For some reason it didn't seem to flow right.

Iruka's personality was changed a little towards the more caring side.  (example: him laughing warmly as opposed to shouting "WHAT??!!" When Naruto demands seconds on ramen)  I don't care too much, I think it's rather touching to see more of a father figure in Iruka than before.

Konohamaru's voice was dead on, I loved hearing him speak.

Hokage was just as I would expect.  The same goes for Hinata, Sakura and Ino.

Shikamaru was a liiittle bit too... smooth.  I was hoping for a little bit more of a nasally sound.  That's just me though.

The names seemed fine to me... at least they were much more simplified and easier on the ears.

Man, I forgot how cool Ebisu was.  Mizuki was pretty unremarkable, but then again, he does only appear for one episode.  ......I mean, he SHOULD.  Damn FILLERS!!!!!

I actually like the "englified" pronounciations of the japanese words.  Flow much better in my opinion.



			
				Ginjirou said:
			
		

> See, the thing that no one here understands is TRUE( I can call ya True, can't I?) is a true naruto fan.  Any real fan knows the second something is dubbed, no matter the quality, it should be shunned completely.  I can't for the life of me understand why y'all hatin'.
> 
> And for those too dim to understand(I'm looking at you TRUE)...
> 
> *The preceding comments were intirely sarcastic*



Ahh... dude.  You're not supposed to say you're sarcastic!  It takes away the fun of seeing 'em squirm!


----------



## Shounen Bat (Sep 12, 2005)

well, seeing that the same shuriken that lodged in iruka's back minutes later cut through whole tree branches, its hard to gain a sense of reality from the whole scene. i'll admit, i like things to be kept the way they were originally intended, but on the whole, this seems like nothing more than a minor issue to me.

also, complaining to cartoon network would really get you nowhere, as they only air the episodes and had nothing to do with their editing or production in general.


----------



## Truenarutofan (Sep 12, 2005)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> See, the thing that no one here understands is TRUE( I can call ya True, can't I?) is a true naruto fan.  Any real fan knows the second something is dubbed, no matter the quality, should be shunned completely.  I can't for the life of me understand why y'all hatin'.
> 
> And for those too dim to understand(I'm looking at you TRUE)...
> 
> *The preceding comments were intirely sarcastic*



call me what ever you want man i dont care, i understand what you mean by true naruto fan as in you must support both dubb and subb i just dont like the dubb is all and i already explained i dont give a crap about this name.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 12, 2005)

Big up to True y'all.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 12, 2005)

:rofl :rofl
The level of idiocy provided by the likes of Truenarutofan make me laugh.
I have every subbed episod up to Sasuke vs Naruto at the Valey of the End.
And i can honestly say that the American version while not perfect is damm good and i heartily agree with TenshiOni here.
And Ho-Ka-Gay is the correct way to say it, you ass.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 12, 2005)

You know, just to say... as well spoken as Ostaff's opinion is, it still just doesn't make sense. You bring this very elaborate comparison up (And thanks for for it, it was a very good one for your argument), but you don't at all bring up _why_ it is low-quality. You say the voices again, but I can't see how this kid's voice is any worse than the original's. The original's was bad enough for me to stop watching for a while because he just irritated me so damn much. I had to come back to it again when I was bored and watch it again, get used to it, and get used to it. Let it 'grow' with the character.

I completely disagree with you on saying "If it starts out low-quality, it's garbage". It's not low-quality first of all, and that's not really true. Naruto is a character you really have to get used to and bear with. He's not a character that is really easy (In my opinion) to just pick up. It's the fact that he evolves, and you get used to him that makes him so long lasting: He's like a person that has a lot of rough-edges, but is really cool once you hang with them for a while. It just takes some hanging with the Anime itself, through a few really irritating voices (Sakura AND Naruto were horrible, but you realize later that that fits their character, which is why they are the way they are).

So Naruto's voice is _meant_ to be irritating. That's what he is: Irritating. That's not "Low-Quality", that's good voice casting.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 12, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> i'm currently waiting on 151



So am I. Who on this board, besides those who don't watch the filler, isn't? 



> and that isnt the case its not who is the bigger fan i mean hell i'm just saying that the dubb is crap dont get me wrong i almost NEVER catch good quality subbs but i rather read than to hear them ruin the voices and pronounciations of things



The dub wasn't crap. I even felt the same feeling inside when Naruto gave his speech to Konohamaru and when Saru-man gave his speech to Iruka in ep. 2 as I did in the sub.

Pronounciations were right on everything but "Genin" and some random ninja couldn't say Naruto correctly.


----------



## ninja_in_the_night (Sep 12, 2005)

well i have stated what i needed to in this thread so i will bid you all adue and i will attempt to accept the changes and send letters to their headquarters explaining my complaint and requesting that the voice actor be replaced


----------



## FFLN (Sep 12, 2005)

Truenarutofan said:
			
		

> come on man your avatar is more than enough



Right. Care to expand upon that? Anyway, could you check something for me? I was meaning to neg rep, but I think I accidentally positive repped you. Could you check on that for me? Go to User CP and tell me if the little square with my message is green or red. If it's red, that's fine, if not... I'll fix that later.

TenshiOni is correct. They've got a budget that they have to work with, and they did pretty well in my opinion. The visual quality and sound quality is a huge improvement from the quality of the TV raws that most fansub groups have to use. I could actually notice details that I missed in the sub because I didn't have my eyes focused on the bottom of the screen like one has to when reading subs. I was able to fully view the animation without distraction.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 12, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Ahh... dude.  You're not supposed to say you're sarcastic!  It takes away the fun of seeing 'em squirm!




You're right.  The next time my dripping sarcasim will have no disclaimer!!!!!!!


----------



## Chas3265 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't really care about them removing the blood from the nosebleeds but as long as they keep in some blood as in cases like a character gets stabbed I won't complain.


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, watching the show unadulturated was a bit refreshing.

It was almost unnatural!

I remember when I first started watching this show.  I hated Naruto and thought Sasuke was the coolest thing since sliced bread.  Naruto's voice and stupid looking hair turned me off.  I know better now.  ^_^


----------



## FSLink (Sep 12, 2005)

> - Pronouciations of Hokage, Genin, Jutsu, and Naruto got to me. Not that big of a deal in the long run. It's just translations. I was shocked to hear "Iruka-sensei", though. Actually, I wasn't shocked. That's why it was shocking. (Meaning it sounded like the original.) It is strange that they translated attack names.


They pronounce all 4 of those right. "Naruto", however, does sometimes sound odd due to VAs having to extend the sound to match the mouth movements. It isn't strange that they translated attack names...do you really think an average 7 year old watching this will understand what "Kage bushin no jutsu" means? I dunno why they kept Jutsu instead of translating it to "Technique". Whatever, 99% of us Naruto fans like them keeping Jutsu anyway...


----------



## T2004 (Sep 12, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Only 1 that I've noticed and he was really funny.
> 
> His favorite characters were: "Naruto and the Honored Grandson". His favorite episodes were: "1 & 2 because that's all I've seen! But I hope to love them all!"
> 
> ^_^



Ahh, to be a naruto virgin again  *remembers his first time* 

Those were the days:


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 12, 2005)

Though I dun love everyone else's voices as the original poster I do agree on the fact that Naruto's dub was the worst that I could have imagined. 

Some say his voive is fitting for his age but I disagree. Naruto 12 years old not 7-8. Voice changes in American males usually occur or start in Stage 4 of puberty ranging from 11 years 3 months to 15 years 5 months well before any facial hair or like is developed. Personally I think 

Maile Flanagan:


Was a terrible choice for an energetic, male, teenager in the middle of puberty. I dunno about you but I detest her getting the lead of this series. Totally ruined the dub for me.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 12, 2005)

Okay guys I'm out for now.  Thanks for a great first day.  And True... keep ya head up homie, one day things is gonna change for us "real" fans.



PEACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gejimayu (Sep 12, 2005)

Jesus, live with it people. Do you watch Naruto just because there's blood? Is the frickin' blood what makes Naruto a great series? Hell, now that we know what makes good anime, let's go around to all the studios in Japan and get them to put MORE blood in anime. Hello Kitty, more like Hello-effing-blood-spurt! Mahou Sensei Negima? More like Mahou Sensei Needs-a-freakin'-transfusion! 

Yeah, Naruto sucks now that there's no blood, I mean, no one will get a joke they wouldn't have gotten anyway! What's up with that?! Enough with the blood fetish around here, this is starting to sound like a support group for cutters.


----------



## theincredibleandy (Sep 12, 2005)

naruto dubbing=no good at all.

I'm not complaining about what most people seem to take issue over. The voices, the new intro and ending, changing words, taking out blood, happen in basically any dubbing and should all have been expected for cartoon network. I think if those had been the only changes the show would still be good.

They didn't do that, though. They took out lots of the music and changed the pacing of the dialogue. The story's still the same, but I didn't feel it in nearly the way the original episodes made me feel it. Emotional parts lke Iruka crying over Naruto felt hollow/stale. Episode 1 felt like I was in Ferris Bueller's Day Off and Ben Stein was explaining the story. In Japanese I felt like I was IN the story. If all the music was kept in the stale silence wouldn't have done that to us. Remove the subtle touches like that and you're left with what feels lke a cheap production, just like what 90% of cartoon network imports end up as.

As I write this I'm listening to episode 4 and I can feel a huge difference. All they seemed to keep from the original was the action or humor music. (Look at the intro. Perfect example. Watch the harukakanata intro next to the CN intro and you should want to CRY at what we've lost) Without the full spectrum of emotions to set up those moments and make them shine they're just a waste. In short, they're not _Naruto_.

All that said, it may well improve (I really hope it does!), and I'm glad that newcomers seem to enjoy it. Good for you! Ultimately it's the characters that make this series great, and if the voice actors can just find a way to show the depth these people have, then it may end up fine. They and the people who put this together need to do better, though. I only hope they do.


----------



## Codde (Sep 12, 2005)

ninja_in_the_night said:
			
		

> bassically what im saying is...they removed some of the realism(if thats at all possible) from it...it removes from the plot in a way...also if you saw how deep that was imbedded in his back you would know about the coughing up blood it seems like it would slightly nick one of his lungs


They removed some of the realism from it?

Why not say, why didn't Naruto bleed to death when he stabbed himself with the kunai? Instead he was healed by a demonic fox inside of him. Complain to Kishimoto for not putting more blood.


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

theincredibleandy said:
			
		

> naruto dubbing=no good at all.
> 
> I'm not complaining about what most people seem to take issue over. The voices, the new intro and ending, changing words, taking out blood, happen in basically any dubbing and should all have been expected for cartoon network. I think if those had been the only changes the show would still be good.
> 
> ...



I have to admit, I felt a little iffy about the Iruka crying scene.  But I'm pretty sure the music was kept as is.  I mean, I do know they had to "reinsert" the music, but I thought they kept it all.

But I've never thought much of Naruto on an emotional scale.  I kinda wanted those scenes to end so I could watch more kickass ninja action.

Now THAT'S the good stuff!


----------



## FFLN (Sep 12, 2005)

Lol. So very true Gejimayu. It's rather immature to judge something as being bad or good by basing it only upon whether they show huge amounts of blood or not. 

As Ginjirou quoted me up there 





			
				FFLN said:
			
		

> Really now... why do you need that much blood in there? Were you planning on licking it up or something?



Really... we're not vampires or something.


----------



## T2004 (Sep 12, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> I have to admit, I felt a little iffy about the Iruka crying scene.  But I'm pretty sure the music was kept as is.  I mean, I do know they had to "reinsert" the music, but I thought they kept it all.
> 
> But I've never thought much of Naruto on an emotional scale.  I kinda wanted those scenes to end so I could watch more kickass ninja action.
> 
> Now THAT'S the good stuff!



hmm, now that i think about it the music was EXACTLY the same (which surprised the hell outta me). Well, except for the very begining of ep 1 with Naruto being chased, but that's because the dub didn't have ROCKS playing.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 12, 2005)

theincredibleandy said:
			
		

> naruto dubbing=no good at all.
> 
> I'm not complaining about what most people seem to take issue over. The voices, the new intro and ending, changing words, taking out blood, happen in basically any dubbing and should all have been expected for cartoon network.



Cartoon Network didn't dub Naruto. It was Viz Media. 

Original openings and endings and the original blood will be the un-cut DVDs. 

The voice acting was great. I LOL'd at Ebisu hard at moments and I thought Konohamaru, Mizuki, and Ebisu were actually better than their original Japanese voices. Maile wasn't a horrible Naruto as she delivered a wonderful, "I'll kill you" and a great speech to Konohamaru that lacked none of the original emotion in the Japanese version. I was affected the same inside. Which was awesome. 



> They didn't do that, though. They took out lots of the music and changed the pacing of the dialogue.



Pacing of the dialogue? Dude, they're working with mouth flaps. You want this dub to be like old Japanese and Chinse dubs where their mouth moves up and down 4 times and yet you hear 10 seconds of dialogue? 

And with the exception of R*O*C*K*S and Wind not being there, NONE of the original music was changed. So wtf are you talking about? 



> The story's still the same, but I didn't feel it in nearly the way the original episodes made me feel it. Emotional parts lke Iruka crying over Naruto felt hollow/stale.



I disagree. It definitely wasn't as good, and I agree that Iruka needs to work on his acting, but it surely wasn't hollow or stale. My girlfriend over the phone still let out her anime fangirl squeal over his tears and the music like she did in the sub. I still found it remotely touching too. 



> Episode 1 felt like I was in Ferris Bueller's Day Off and Ben Stein was explaining the story. In Japanese I felt like I was IN the story. If all the music was kept in the stale silence wouldn't have done that to us. Remove the subtle touches like that and you're left with what feels lke a cheap production, just like what 90% of cartoon network imports end up as.



No music with the exception of the opening and endings were changed. 

Cheap production? The art was MUCH better and Viz Media has spent millions of dollars on this. In no fucking way is this a cheap production. 



> As I write this I'm listening to episode 4 and I can feel a huge difference. All they seemed to keep from the original was the action or humor music. (Look at the intro. Perfect example. Watch the harukakanata intro next to the CN intro and you should want to CRY at what we've lost) Without the full spectrum of emotions to set up those moments and make them shine they're just a waste. In short, they're not _Naruto_.



Dude, original openings and endings wil be in the un-cut DVDs. You should be extremely grateful that the openings and endings didn't have lyrics. Can you imagine a One Piece-eqsue dub opening? 



> All that said, it may well improve (I really hope it does!), and I'm glad that newcomers seem to enjoy it. Good for you! Ultimately it's the characters that make this series great, and if the voice actors can just find a way to show the depth these people have, then it may end up fine. They and the people who put this together need to do better, though. I only hope they do.



I'm far from a newcomer and I loved it. 

And trust me, the voice actors will surely go from the good performance they've already shown us to near english anime perfection.


----------



## cool2not (Sep 12, 2005)

Personally I didn't like the dub, some of the lines just made me cringe. However that doesn't mean I?m going to sit here and be all emo about it. The more logical thing to do was to just stop watching it, which I did after about 10 minutes. Contrary to popular belief there are more important things in this world than voice actors in a cartoon series intended for 12 year olds. Some of you just need to stop complaining, viz isn?t going to listen nor are we, if watching the dub is so painful that it is actually causing you emotional stress then do yourself and all of us a favor and just don't watch it.  


			
				n8dogg said:
			
		

> I remember when I first started watching this show.  I hated Naruto and thought Sasuke was the coolest thing since sliced bread.  Naruto's voice and stupid
> looking hair turned me off.  I know better now.  ^_^


Yeah I never got out of the whole "sasuke?s da R0x0rs" stage, i blame his lovable uchiha angst.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 12, 2005)

Get over it guys.  That's just how it is.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh, ArioNeko, please explain to me what you're talking about?


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for this thread Kylene.

Very intelligent, well written and stated.  ALL your points are valid and they are all RIGHT.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 12, 2005)

cool2not said:
			
		

> The more logical thing to do was to just stop watching it, which I did after about 10 minutes.



I was going to suggest that, but I would prefer if people did not stop watching the dub. You should also continue watching it C2. Check up on the Uchiha.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 12, 2005)

I just want to point out to the haterz, so far the reactions have been overwhelmingly on the positive side.  So eat it and cry.


----------



## Gejimayu (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey, the thread title is an incomplete sentence! I'll finish it....
*"Those of you who have already decided you hate the dub...
are jackasses!"*

Get over yourselves, you elitist pricks. The voice acting, in most cases, was exactly as it should have been. Does it ruin the crap out of your entire argument that Naruto was voiced by a woman in Japanese too? Oh snap, I think it does! Forgive me, here's a vacuum to pick up the shattered remnants of your superiority complex, you ignorami.

Naruto sounded like an annoying punk kid because that's what he sounded like in the original. Same for all of the other characters. If you don't think they were trying to (and succeeded, given an unbiased audience) leave the same impression as the original Japanese voices and script were, then you're welcome to your opinion. You're also welcome to your opinion being the most wrong, malformed, unfounded, disingenuous intellectual feces produced since the last time Ayn Rand wrote a novel.


----------



## Gejimayu (Sep 12, 2005)

Overwhelmingly indeed, but dub haters tend to be louder than people with triple digit IQs.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 12, 2005)

Naruto sounded nearly the same to me, his voice was just English.


----------



## renique45 (Sep 12, 2005)

one thing i dont understand is why this shit is on toonami i would bitch slap someone that thinks naruto is for kids well at least the 1-11 demographic anyway.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 12, 2005)

Gejimayu said:
			
		

> Overwhelmingly indeed, but dub haters tend to be louder than people with triple digit IQs.



Indeed, but it would seem like they are the majority if no one spoke out against it. I would've gladly ignored all of these anti-dub threads if not for that line of logic.



> one thing i dont understand is why this shit is on toonami i would bitch slap someone that thinks naruto is for kids well at least the 1-11 demographic anyway.



It'll get more viewership on Toonami rather than AS. Kids in that age range can also enjoy it. Don't you have fun talking to kids?


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

renique45 said:
			
		

> one thing i dont understand is why this shit is on toonami i would bitch slap someone that thinks naruto is for kids well at least the 1-11 demographic anyway.



It's not SPECIFICALLY for children of that age, but it doesn't mean they have to completely exclude them either.

You're a fool if you think Naruto is sooo mature that you have to be a teenager to enjoy it.

Last post of the night, which I know some here are glad about.


----------



## TehSword (Sep 12, 2005)

im kinda new to Naruto, but I like it alot.


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a triple digit IQ... 

I am more of a Maile Flanagan hater myself though...


As for initial reactions it really depends where you look. I am subscribed to several forums and on one it might be horendous in the polls on others lets say 1up.com a gaming board it might be split. Really ahrd to judge at this point. I should check the ANN threads and they are mixed though rather than devating the dub or what was cut out they seems suprised they left many thigns like the girly mags & sexy no jutso. Toonami's first PG show?


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 12, 2005)

They are surprised because otaku are paranoid about everything and still think dumb ass crap like Haku is still going to be a female and Tenten is a guy  .


----------



## Tsuuga (Sep 12, 2005)

I might get used to it.

I thought most other characters were perfect, but I've never heard anyone from middle school with such a voice...


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 12, 2005)

Tsuuga said:
			
		

> I might get used to it.
> 
> I thought most other characters were perfect, but I've never heard anyone from middle school with such a voice...



I've never heard anyone from a Japanese middle school with that voice either  .


----------



## renique45 (Sep 12, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> It's not SPECIFICALLY for children of that age, but it doesn't mean they have to completely exclude them either.
> 
> You're a fool if you think Naruto is sooo mature that you have to be a teenager to enjoy it.
> 
> Last post of the night, which I know some here are glad about.




The fuck? i dont think naruto is sooo (three o's wasnt it?) mature, fine lemme rephrase my age descriptor it should be viewed by 9+ 

that make u fucking happy godamn


----------



## T2004 (Sep 12, 2005)

Naruto IS a boys manga, so it should be enjoyed by younger viewers, but by placing it at 9:00, and saying Sexy Jutsu and showing Naruto and Konohamru looking at a girly magazine, it's clear that they aren't specifically aiming for really YOUNG audiences, but want it to be enjoyed by all. (except for dub-bashers of course.)


----------



## SuperStylin (Sep 12, 2005)

i think the removing of nosebleeds was a little excessive though...


----------



## Shadow Dragon Boss (Sep 12, 2005)

I've watched some clips, and personally, I think the voice actors are pretty good. What really irked me was that they took away the japanese openings and closings. I am NEVER going to get over that!  Why can't they just leave the original japanese openings in? It's less work and it's cheaper for the dubbers, right? And people probaly like it better too! *sigh* that really ruined it.


----------



## Errorsol (Sep 12, 2005)

Be happy that they are showing people get stabbed. Who cares about blood, its not that big of a deal. Removing blood doesn't make the fights crappy, nor does it remove anything from the "realism"



> i think the removing of nosebleeds was a little excessive though..



Yes, because when someone becomes horny, they shoot a gallon of blood out of their nose.


----------



## Naluto (Sep 12, 2005)

ninja_in_the_night said:
			
		

> bassically what im saying is...they removed some of the realism(if thats at all possible) from it...it removes from the plot in a way...also if you saw how deep that was imbedded in his back you would know about the coughing up blood it seems like it would slightly nick one of his lungs



How does that remove from the plot. We saw a freakin huge shiruken stuck in his back...I think we get the point.



			
				SuperStylin said:
			
		

> i think the removing of nosebleeds was a little excessive though...



I don't think people that aren't familiar with animes would understand it anyways, so I don't think it's missed.


----------



## chakra25 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was a little disappointed about the nose bleed cut. I just thought it would be more funny to see the nose bleed. But the lack of blood doesn't ruin the show for me. They do have a small amount of blood which makes it real enough.


----------



## Cougar-kun (Sep 12, 2005)

When I first heard Naruto's voice, my parents had to check on me to see if everything was okay...they could've done better with his voice.


----------



## Cougar-kun (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't think that the nose-bleeds should have been cut out.  You see the characters fly backward and have no clue why (unless you've read the manga or something)...otherwise they did better than what I expected from them.


----------



## Despaired_Angel (Sep 12, 2005)

CN made the nosebleed joke half-assed by editing it. why cant they ask the japanese what it meant before editing it out. fucking dumbasses


----------



## S_Shadow (Sep 12, 2005)

I didn't like Naruto's voice, I haven't seen the jap versions, but have read some of the manga. His voice seems far too high pitched, I haven't seen the 2nd episode ethier, but I was expecting something more...deeper but clownish.


----------



## Ari inactive (Sep 12, 2005)

I think the only thing that i was slightly upset about was that Naruto's voice didn't match the japanese one that well... but the translation and stuff was good. As for the blood they did the same thing for rurouni kenshin, and as someone said before... just wait for the uncut DVDs.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 12, 2005)

You guys act like the bursts of blood was what was actually propelling them backwards. It's sort of like an overexaggeration of the bloody nose from being aroused, it's not that important though. I actually thought that it was funnier just watching them fly back like that since the blood was cut. The blood may have just accentuated it, but the loss of that blood doesn't detract from it overall.

Yeah, if you really want to see that much blood, just wait for the unedited DVDs.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 12, 2005)

The thing is, they have to license those songs since they are created and sung by individual Japanese bands. Besides that, those openings and closings take alot of time that could cut into the actual content of the anime itself. Since they will be included on the unedited DVDs, you shouldn't complain about it. Just wait 'til then.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd say they cut it out for a pretty good reason considering its a kids show and the implication of the content.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 12, 2005)

It has already been explained the reason for the opening and closing was time constraints.  No other show on toonami would have an intro as long as "Rocks!" and the lil ones would get a little impatient sitting through a begining they are not used to.

*edit* You said exactly what I was trying to say.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, Japanese openings/endings for animated shows are typically longer than US ones.

This way they don't have to shorten any of the episodes.


----------



## Naluto (Sep 12, 2005)

Cougar-kun said:
			
		

> I don't think that the nose-bleeds should have been cut out.  You see the characters fly backward and have no clue why (unless you've read the manga or something)...otherwise they did better than what I expected from them.



Them flying backwards still kinda does make sense though without the nose bleeds. They just saw a naked naruto-girl and were surprised/aroused/whatever, hence flying backwards. I think that makes enough sense for people.


----------



## hobofromdowntown (Sep 12, 2005)

Funny thing is, when someone speaks out against the dub they get neg repped for it. It's their damned opinon for gods sake. I, for one dislike the dub, mostly because naruto's VA makes me want to stab someone. The other things I can tolerate, like the lack of blood, gross misprononciation of JUT-SU. Its all tolerable (except naruto's VA).


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 12, 2005)

I thought they did well. This has to be like the first TV-PG I have seen on Toonami. Sure their are a few shortened impact scenes a clipped sexy no jutsu and blood and scrapes missing but overall I think it was good or at least decent. It could have been  A LOT worse form my point of view. They left most of the soundtrack but to bad about the opening. Heck they even left most of the honorfixs a good thing. Though the names being half transilated is sorta well awkward...


----------



## hobofromdowntown (Sep 12, 2005)

well my point is, Naruto's english VA is doing a bad job because ....

1. her voice is too high pitched
2. her voice is wayyyy too raspy 
3. she doesn't sound like a hyperactive, prepubescent teenager. (more like some kid in 3rd or 4th grade.)


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 12, 2005)

hobofromdowntown said:
			
		

> Funny thing is, when someone speaks out against the dub they get neg repped for it. It's their damned opinon for gods sake. I, for one dislike the dub, mostly because naruto's VA makes me want to stab someone. The other things I can tolerate, like the lack of blood, gross misprononciation of JUT-SU. Its all tolerable (except naruto's VA).



I don't see how they say jutsu wrong.  

And a lot of the people speaking out about it really aren't giving legitimate complaints.

And a lot of them spell or type horribly or just say the same crap over and over.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 12, 2005)

hobofromdowntown said:
			
		

> well my point is, Naruto's english VA is doing a bad job because ....
> 
> 1. her voice is too high pitched
> 2. her voice is wayyyy too raspy



Just like the Japanese VA?!  GOOD GOD!



> 3. she doesn't sound like a hyperactive, prepubescent teenager. (more like some kid in 3rd or 4th grade.)



Naruto isn't a teenager when the show starts.  He's 12.


----------



## hobofromdowntown (Sep 12, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> I don't see how they say jutsu wrong.
> 
> And a lot of the people speaking out about it really aren't giving legitimate complaints.
> 
> And a lot of them spell or type horribly or just say the same crap over and over.



1. Japanese pronounce it as
JUT-SU

English = JOOT-SU

kinda annoying, but whatever. i'd expect more from paid actors but its not going to kill me

so you neg rep people for their opinions? Their complaints is mostly that they don't like it, which is their opinion. Sure it differs from yours but no need to bash them. As long as there is no flamming, there should be no neg-repping is my opinion. 

And spelling/grammar is negligible, as long as you get the point across it shouldn't be a problem.

Personally, I don't like the dub because of Narutos voice. I'm definitely not a dub hater as I got into anime watching the cartoon network Trigun and Cowboy bebop dubs (cowboy bebop = best dub ever). I just think that Naruto's character does not do its Japanese counterpart justice


----------



## Psyconorikan (Sep 12, 2005)

Five words

Get the fuck over it.

Sorry about my language, but all these "noobs joining just to bash the dub" are getting on my damn nerves....


----------



## hobofromdowntown (Sep 12, 2005)

is the japanese va raspy? nope
is she very high pitched? nope

Naruto is a preteen at 12. Naruto the english VA sounds like she's 7-8. No kid has that kind of voice when he's 12 years old, hell, most people are going through puberty at that age.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 12, 2005)

And that's the main source of the complaining hobofromdowntown, nitpicking over pronunciations like JUTSU or Hokage.  When I listen to it in Japanese, it sounds the same to me as far as those words go.


----------



## renique45 (Sep 12, 2005)

hobofromdowntown said:
			
		

> 1. Japanese pronounce it as
> JUT-SU
> 
> English = JOOT-SU
> ...





Couldnt have said it any better -claps- the moment someone tries to voice their opinion on something and it doesnt agree with some people they have to complain about it and try to point out someones grammatical mistakes then their post is followed by a bunch of nuthuggers that say the same shit that the previous person just said. my god speak for yourself instead of dick riding my god its retarded well anyway a well put paragraph like that deserves a pos rep there hobo


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 12, 2005)

As I said with all the people complaining...

I sort of wish 4kids had gotten it. Heh the One Piece fandom may complain about their crappy dub but at least they have merit.

The Naruto fandom should NOT bitch about a decent dub. Be grateful it WAS decent. It could have turned out worse. For instance...

Kakashi could have been voiced by David Moo... the dub VA of SANJI!

::cue thunder and lightning effects::

Just imagine the horror of Kakashi sounding like the bastard child of Joey Wheeler and Dr. Girlfriend!


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 12, 2005)

When i saw a repeat of the first episode of Pokemon, I could not believe how different Ash sounded.

The voices will change, they just have to get used to their characters, give it about 10 eps or more.

Remember, DON'T BE SO QUICK TO JUDGE!

It has only been 2 episodes and people are jumping to conclusions already, sheesh...


----------



## Kylene (Sep 12, 2005)

Gejimayu said:
			
		

> Hey, the thread title is an incomplete sentence! I'll finish it....
> *"Those of you who have already decided you hate the dub...
> are jackasses!"*
> 
> ...



and I thought I was a little too harsh....


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 12, 2005)

It's funny all these guys came here, just as new as me , and are overwhelmingly negative.  I don't at all mean not liking the dub, that's fine by me, I mean the cursing, saying things like,"I don't want no sissyness in  my post", and just being arguementative.  
 I mean the guys who have been here ,"the vets" have pretty good arguements against the dub, the noobs like me are all like, and need to be more like,
:


Bow to my utterly original articulation.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 12, 2005)

Tss, hypocrites. "I absolutely hate the sub/dub because it is only going to make it more popular"...Stupid arguments by *stupid* people.


----------



## DarkDragon (Sep 12, 2005)

*What Are They Doing To Naruto*

When i saw the Naruto Show I said to myself they just fuck it up.Frist up all Narutos Voice Sound like Ash from Pokemon Nexts. The Voice acter Does not know how to change his voice Tone from Sad To piss off.Next The Thrid Voice was not that bad but it was a little off I think they did a ok job with his Voice.the only Voice i Thought they did fine was  Konohamaru Voice.For every one that Loves  Kakashi they are going to fuck it up His Voice with A noob acter.On Every ones Bad ass Ninja Sasuke they might do a Good Voice acting job if they get the guy that did Spike from Cowboy bebop.what they should of done was this 

characters The New Voice Acter
Naruto                                 Johnny Yong Bosch-Trigun(Vash)                                 
Sasuke                                Steven Jay Blum-CowBebop(Spike)
Sakura                                 Don't know yet
Sandaime Hokage                   Pat Morita The Karate Kid (Mr. Kesuke Miyagi)
Orochimaru                           Paul Dobson-Inuyasha(Naraku)
Zabuza                                George C. Cole-CowBebop(Vicious)                              
Gaara                                  Kirk Thornton-samuraichamploo(Jin)
Haku                                   Don't know yet 

Allso tell me what you guys think but do like i did ok


----------



## Altered (Sep 12, 2005)

Heres my two scents.  At first I though the dub was completely crap, but after watching the first two episodes a couple of times I started to like it a lot.  It's probably up there with the better dubs now.  I dunno but I think things will get better as the series progresses.

~Will


----------



## DarkDragon (Sep 12, 2005)

It is not that i don't like the dub i think they cloud of done a beter job with the voice that is all the cloud done a beter job since they planed it about three year ago bring it to japan


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2005)

Aethos said:
			
		

> As I said with all the people complaining...
> 
> I sort of wish 4kids had gotten it. Heh the One Piece fandom may complain about their crappy dub but at least they have merit.
> 
> ...



Don't even joke about that.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't bitch when it could have been worse in the hands of a different company (cough*4KIDS*cough).


----------



## T2004 (Sep 12, 2005)

renique45 said:
			
		

> Couldnt have said it any better -claps- the moment someone tries to voice their opinion on something and it doesnt agree with some people they have to complain about it and try to point out someones grammatical mistakes then their post is followed by a bunch of nuthuggers that say the same shit that the previous person just said. my god speak for yourself instead of dick riding my god its retarded well anyway a well put paragraph like that deserves a pos rep there hobo


Yeah your're right, he's one of the ONLY people in this thread who voiced his opinion without being an ass. Most of the noobs here have said that the dub is shit, and then says some dumb shit right after it. And trust me, there is more "dick riding" on hating the dub than on liking it.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Sep 12, 2005)

Actually the real cast list is: 
Naruto- Maile Flanagan 
Sasuke- Yuri Lowenthal 
Sakura- Kate Hioggins 
Kakashi- Dave Wittenberg 
Iruka- Quinton Flynn 
Zabuza- Steven Blum 
Hokage- Steve Kramer 
Chouji- Robbie Rist 
Hinata- Stephaine Sheh 
Ino, Konohamaru- Coleen O' Shaughnessey 
Shikamaru- Tom Gibis


----------



## hakke (Sep 12, 2005)

I now get it... its so easy to just bitch an rant about the precious intro/end that doesnt even matter to the quality of the show, or to complain about the few mispronounciations over the vast majority which was on the spot. My favorite is the "Naruto's voice is very annoying,doesnt sound 12, and is voiced by a girl". -_- 

And except for 1 or 2 replies... most of these complaints from "new members" are written so badly it hurts.

Really guys, I was as ready to hate the dub as much as teh next guy, but was very impressed by the result and im glad I was proven wrong. There are a hundred things that could've easily gone VERY WRONG and didnt, learn to appreciate the hard work that was put into getting to the show we have now.


----------



## m0nr (Sep 12, 2005)

its ok as i guess australian pronunciation is diff to usa version..

can't get used to sasu-gay(although fitting)

NAR-uto etc... :>


----------



## Kaleidovision (Sep 12, 2005)

Some interesting points being made here (so far only read the first page  ), and even though it was predicted the dub would create alot of controversy,, I'm still amazed so many people take this whole dub thing so personally...

Personally I don't like the dub. Heck, I don't really like any dub. But that's just because I grew up in a country where there's almost no dubs (except kids shows I suppose). Almost every imported series/movie is subbed. Probably because the Dutch audience is too small to pump that kind of money into dubbing every single show. What I'm trying to get at is that coming from a sub-oriented country, I've come to see the advantages of subbing, compared to people who're prone to watch dubs.

I have a couple of cousins living in Germany, th? dub country (France would be another one)... and I've noticed how the fact that everything is in their own language does two things for them : 1)a firmer grasp of their own language and in general a stronger patriottic feeling and 2)makes it alot harder to learn other languages, because they're not as exposed as subbing countries. And I think it just makes one lazy

I haven't read the entire thread, but I'd like to point out that using subs has been proven to aid in the study of new languages (I know my English is mainly self taught through watching subbed series/movies) and it increases the reading skills and helps kids lengthen their attention span. That's only one point of view, and I'm certain there's a counter-study to prove this wrong... but it makes sense to me.

I'm not a native English speaker, nor am I fluent in Japanese,, so my choice on which version I prefer is simply a matter of taste. Plus the fact that the Japanese version is authentic and I grew up reading subs made it all the clearer what version to pick.

As a dub, I suppose the Naruto dub lies within what I expected it to be. I watched only the first episode and didn't dislike it any more than any other dub. Taking into consideration it's aimed at a younger audience, the only valable choice was a dub,, especially since everything else is in English anyway, it's far too much of a financial gamble to try and change a winning formula with one show alone. If americans want more subs on tv, then there has to be a clearlt defined need for them. 

But even so, the sub-lovers will probably get their subs on the dvd's when they come out in their regionalised format.  and that's a whole other discussion... just wanted to throw in my two cents.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 12, 2005)

omg instead of yet even more pointless rant, you could have just posted this in the discussion thread rather than start a new one just for everyone else to read this. I have my opinions too, and i LOVE the dub. Stop being so pesismistic.

They aren't supposed to 100% emulate the Japanese voices. I agree that the acting has room for improvement, but stop whinging, it's been 2 eps and people come here to whinge.

Have you all not noticed that in every single cartoon in history the voices never end up how they start? they will get better at the same time that you get used to them. And besides. the majority of us aren't sticking solely to the dub anyway, we are watching the subs, the ones that got us into Naruto in the first place.


----------



## Kamendex (Sep 12, 2005)

The Naruto actor doesnt know how to make the sarcastic annoying Naruto voice, which I like best...I like what their doing but Naruto's voice is so important, how can they fuck up so bad


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 12, 2005)

Kylene said:
			
		

> Well, I watched it just now (got my parents to tape it as I was out late last night), and I have to say I thought it was pretty good.
> 
> I don't have a problem with you guys not liking the dub, only that I don't think I've seen a single legitimate, realistic complaint about it. Some of you sound like whiny kids who are hurt now that your secret little Naruto club is known about by millions of people.
> 
> ...


oh my god i love you

I don't know why i didn't post this topic sooner. It makes so much sense and this has been circling my head since i saw the dub. Also don't people think it annoys Japanese people when they pronounce it "TOE-KYOE"

As for voice change, after i heard Sakura, Ino Shiakmaru and Hinata, i realised "wow, they CAN have a new voice and sound great". I loved it, and Sakura's "I KICKED BUTT!" ruled too.

Have my rep because you look very pretty.... oh and the post is great too!


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 12, 2005)

They'll improve over time, they're just finding their feet right now.


----------



## Ostaff (Sep 12, 2005)

I find it interesting how people who apparently did not mind the dub, end up trying to bash the intelligence of the ones who did not.  While, the ones who did not like the dub don't bash the ones who do like the dub, but Viz instead.

Personally, I think Viz does pretty good with a lot of their anime. Yet, they totaly screwed up on the Naruto character. A main character who I believe, more than any other aspect of the dubbing, should have been done to perfection.

With that said, it's to each to have their own opinion. however, I would highly suggest not making personal level bashing.  It accomplishes nothing but more flames that must be scanned through in getting to the good posts.


----------



## Kylene (Sep 12, 2005)

Svenjamin said:
			
		

> oh my god i love you
> 
> I don't know why i didn't post this topic sooner. It makes so much sense and this has been circling my head since i saw the dub. Also don't people think it annoys Japanese people when they pronounce it "TOE-KYOE"
> 
> ...



 now I'm blushing


----------



## Cougar-kun (Sep 12, 2005)

hobofromdowntown said:
			
		

> is the japanese va raspy? nope
> is she very high pitched? nope


I agree with you.  I like the Japanese VA for Naruto better...


----------



## Cougar-kun (Sep 12, 2005)

DarkWarrior: Very true...


----------



## TheMexicanKingVII (Sep 12, 2005)

So Steven Blum took on Zabuzas role huh?

That crazy bastard, I wouldn't of mind if he played Orochimaru.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 12, 2005)

hehehe nah but your post DOES deserve rep. It is much the style i would have posted, with the retorts in bold and all. gets the point across easier.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 12, 2005)

People can do more than one voice.

At least a credible voice actor should be able to.


----------



## Cougar-kun (Sep 12, 2005)

homestar said:
			
		

> Don't bitch when it could have been worse in the hands of a different company (cough*4KIDS*cough).


I'm not trying to bitch, so excuse me.  And I agree it could've been worse, I'm just saying some things could've been done a bit better.


----------



## TOZZ-kun (Sep 12, 2005)

Well i haven't seen it yet so think i can't judge it(i'm from europe),however i think its a mistake tocut out the blood.I mean a child from 5 years old has seen blood.But yeah,in America you can't even say fuck on the radio.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Sep 12, 2005)

XD If you want blood look at the sub. This dub is obviously not gonna give anyone exactly what they want if they are a major fan of the sub. Of course the original is gonna get butchered. It's at a 9 o'clock time frame, on cartoon network nonetheless, so yep they're gonna cut those things out. I read a reply in a different thread about the people making the dub not changing the original (saving money and all that stuff). I really agree with that. I mean if they do have to change stuff then that really sucks...or at least if they dub it put it on later so they can show that stuff. But again...Viz wants to make money so they feel it necessary to change things in order to broaden it's range of viewers. 

But blood or no blood it really doesn't take away from the plot. All it did was just take away from the realistic aspect of the show I guess. But whatever. Sub >* and that's the way it always will be XD


----------



## genesisofire (Sep 12, 2005)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> The Naruto actor doesnt know how to make the sarcastic annoying Naruto voice, which I like best...I like what their doing but Naruto's voice is so important, how can they fuck up so bad




     I believe that's the main problem and reason that made the dub of a lower calibur, and the reason everyone seems to be talking poorly of it. Sure, some other character's (i.e. Sakura, Shikamaru) voices weren't as perfect, but they were still much better than Naruto's voiceover. Judging from all the voice actor's profiles at ANN, all of the Naruto cast seems to have a lot of experience...except for Maile Flanagan who happens to voice the main character. 
     The original voice fit the character perfect--it was "prankish" when it needed to be, but when the voice became serious, it grabbed you enough to feel he emotion whenever the scene was emotional and touching. This new Naruto voice didn't quite seem that way. Even when Naruto was in sorrow, pain, or anger, he still seemed as if he was going to pull a prank at any moment. He never sounded serious even when the scene needed him to be. I didn't exactly "feel" the Naruto's emotions nearly as much as with the Japanese Naruto's voiceover. 
     It just shocks me that Viz would give the actor/actress with the least experience, the responsibility of the most important character in the series. I just hope that, along the way, Maile can learn from the experience, and bring this Naruto English dub to the next level.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 12, 2005)

DarkDragon said:
			
		

> When i saw the Naruto Show I said to myself they just fuck it up.Frist up all Narutos Voice Sound like Ash from Pokemon Nexts. The Voice acter Does not know how to change his voice Tone from Sad To piss off.Next The Thrid Voice was not that bad but it was a little off I think they did a ok job with his Voice.the only Voice i Thought they did fine was  Konohamaru Voice.For every one that Loves  Kakashi they are going to fuck it up His Voice with A noob acter.On Every ones Bad ass Ninja Sasuke they might do a Good Voice acting job if they get the guy that did Spike from Cowboy bebop.what they should of done was this
> 
> characters The New Voice Acter
> Naruto                                 Johnny Yong Bosch-Trigun(Vash)
> ...


That would increase the VA budget somewhere around tenfold.

In other news, quit bitching.


----------



## JAPPO (Sep 12, 2005)

renique45 said:
			
		

> Couldnt have said it any better -claps- the moment someone tries to voice their opinion on something and it doesnt agree with some people they have to complain about it and try to point out someones grammatical mistakes then their post is followed by a bunch of nuthuggers that say the same shit that the previous person just said. my god speak for yourself instead of dick riding my god its retarded well anyway a well put paragraph like that deserves a pos rep there hobo


can I say my thoughts...

NARUTO DUBBED = 7/10
japanese = 10/10

why?
Because the voice actress for naruto sucks, the music from the intro and outro has changed, some of the voice actors sound boring and effortless, and the american advertiseing make it sound as if its about a school.


----------



## Joe-Dono (Sep 12, 2005)

genesisofire said:
			
		

> I believe that's the main problem and reason that made the dub of a lower calibur, and the reason everyone seems to be talking poorly of it. Sure, some other character's (i.e. Sakura, Shikamaru) voices weren't as perfect, but they were still much better than Naruto's voiceover. Judging from all the voice actor's profiles at ANN, all of the Naruto cast seems to have a lot of experience...except for Maile Flanagan who happens to voice the main character.
> The original voice fit the character perfect--it was "prankish" when it needed to be, but when the voice became serious, it grabbed you enough to feel he emotion whenever the scene was emotional and touching. This new Naruto voice didn't quite seem that way. Even when Naruto was in sorrow, pain, or anger, he still seemed as if he was going to pull a prank at any moment. He never sounded serious even when the scene needed him to be. I didn't exactly "feel" the Naruto's emotions nearly as much as with the Japanese Naruto's voiceover.
> It just shocks me that Viz would give the actor/actress with the least experience, the responsibility of the most important character in the series. I just hope that, along the way, Maile can learn from the experience, and bring this Naruto English dub to the next level.




This is the best post i have read on the subject so far, i beleve genesisofire has hit the nail on the head.

The voice to me seems to stay at the same level no matter what, with the original voice you got a very good range.

lets hope Maile gets into the part more by the end of the wave conuntry arc.


----------



## Lord-Mortez (Sep 12, 2005)

Omfg, will you please stop complaining, you just can"t take it that they done a good job with the Naruto dub. Ok, naruto's voice is not the greatest but it's not the worst!!!!!!!!! So stop making these topics!


----------



## Joe-Dono (Sep 12, 2005)

First up im gonna make this clear, i have watched the dubbed episodes 3 or 4 times and i still come to the same conclusion, the VA for naruto is alittle weak, i didnt feel the emotion that the original put into it.

The new intro and outro, i know it is not as good as Rocks & Wind but hey i have them on CD so it isnt gonna get to me that much that there not at the begining or end of the show.

There are some VA's that i like, the guy who does Shikamaru i hated when i first heard him, the more i heard it the more it grew on me, the girl who does Hinita also trys really hard and i am kina on the fence about her. The 3rd Hokage is spot on, i think they did a exalent job with him.

all in all i am alittle dissapointed it the dub, i just hope they get better by the end of the wave country arc.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Sep 12, 2005)

It may be bad but what can we do?

E-Mail Cartoon Network all of us bitching at them because they have such shitty voice actors?

Alot of the Animes that have come to America the voice acting has been very poor...Too me its like they just went out in the street and asked random people if they wanted to be voice actors for Naruto..

But, like I said before...What can we do?

Post Scriptum- Instead of Ero-Sennin aka Perverted Hermit it's gonna be Frog Hermit..


----------



## Joe-Dono (Sep 12, 2005)

Lord-Mortez that is yoru opinion and you are fully entitled to voice it, but please dotn jump on people with opinions differant to you.


----------



## Nanori1982 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ostaff said:
			
		

> I find it interesting how people who apparently did not mind the dub, end up trying to bash the intelligence of the ones who did not.  While, the ones who did not like the dub don't bash the ones who do like the dub, but Viz instead.



i find it interesting that i have found plenty of people bash others who have compliments to the dub.


----------



## Sanji inactive (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow, another bitchy rant.  Some people are just never satisfied.


----------



## Kurau (Sep 12, 2005)

It sucks, whether you think it does or not :\


----------



## Procyon (Sep 12, 2005)

At this point, there's really no point in saying what they should've done. They didn't. Get over it. It's impossible to please everyone. Sheesh. We need a mod to trash all these threads. v_v


----------



## hakke (Sep 12, 2005)

Joe-Dono said:
			
		

> First up im gonna make this clear, i have watched the dubbed episodes 3 or 4 times and i still come to the same conclusion, the VA for naruto is alittle weak, i didnt feel the emotion that the original put into it.
> 
> The new intro and outro, i know it is not as good as Rocks & Wind but hey i have them on CD so it isnt gonna get to me that much that there not at the begining or end of the show.
> 
> ...



Congrats, you get a rep just because you voiced your complaints without "IT SUZZORZ"...


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 12, 2005)

Lets face it, if you'd never seen the sub, you'd love the dub.  I was only like 14 when we first got anime here like Tenchi Muyo and I didn't know they weren't meant to have bikinis on in the hot tub.  I still loved Tenchi Muyo and when I found some uncesored clips  I loved it all the more.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Sep 12, 2005)

DarkWarrior said:
			
		

> People can do more than one voice.
> 
> At least a credible voice actor should be able to.




Yeah that is true like that one person that is apparently playing Both Ino and Konohamaru..

Btw you have to understand people that there aren't that many voice actors that are like watching the Japanese version of Naruto and are like, "OMG!!! I HAVE TO DO SASUKE'S VOICE!! I'D PWN!!!!!"

No they're offered a job or Auditions whatever...God knows how they do it in Cartoon Network.. They're given a script and tell them to do the best they can do. And if the best they can do is a cruddy job...Deal with it..

And we'll have to wait about fifty episodes or so until we can see their "Improvement."

OH yeah I think someone who would do an okay job with Kisame would be Ted D'Agostino the guy who did Nightmare's voice in Soul Calibur And Soul Calibur II


----------



## Milan (Sep 12, 2005)

i thought this was funny


Down with westernization. We have been robbed of the dubbing job we deserve.


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, originally I was gonna fight for the dub... simply because no important scenes have been tampered with and the show pretty much as a whole wasn't half bad (save for Iruka's lifeless delivery... and Naruto's slight lack of emotion). Now though, it seems they're gonna cut out Sasuke and Naruto's accidental kiss... if they do that I just don't think I'll be watching this dub too much longer. Cutting out integral parts of the story kinda enrage me.


----------



## RaZzy (Sep 12, 2005)

I think it's fine the way it is.
I just have one little complaint................. the music should be a little louder than it is now.


----------



## gsubk2 (Sep 12, 2005)

i agree with darkdragon, Wtf is Hok-a-ge i thought it was Hokage


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Sep 12, 2005)

*Naruto - The Brutality*

Well, after seeing the dub and it's simple aversion to blood ala Sexy no Jutsu being performed on Iruka, I started thinking to myself... how are future eps going to play out?

No spoilers, even in tags. - Ultima

I'm just worried that some of the series most brutal fight scenes are going to be unnecessarily altered for a younger audience... even when the number of older fans of the show grossly outnumbers this younger audience.


----------



## earthshine (Sep 12, 2005)

evrything cept blood will be in. notice trhey had no problem skewring iruka with kunai and slaming mizuki in the face


----------



## JayGrrl (Sep 12, 2005)

you forgot Matt Damon as Orochimaru


----------



## Procyon (Sep 12, 2005)

I think we have naught to fear. It seems as though they are trying to keep the dubs as good as they can. They'll find a way to compromise and make us all happy. You can tell that they're trying their best for the audience that watched the sub too. The subbers have to be willing to make sacrifices though, and that's partially why I'm so untolerant of the complaints.


----------



## DarkDragon (Sep 12, 2005)

*Sorry Sorry*

*characters  *  * The New Voice Acter*
Naruto                   Johnny Yong Bosch-Trigun(Vash)
Sasuke                   Steven Jay Blum-CowBebop(Spike)
Sakura                    Don't know yet
Sandaime                Hokage Pat Morita The Karate Kid (Mr. Kesuke Miyagi)
Orochimaru              Paul Dobson-Inuyasha(Naraku)
Zabuza                   George C. Cole-CowBebop(Vicious)
Gaara                     Kirk Thornton-samuraichamploo(Jin)
Haku                      Don't know yet 

Sorry Guys When i made this post i ment to say i think these people will do a Kick ass Job You guys don't think so


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 12, 2005)

hyuuga-naruto said:
			
		

> It sucks, whether you think it does or not :\


Not really. That's your opinion and I respect that. If I think it doesn't suck, how exactly does it still suck?  In any event these topics flooding the English section are getting very old.


----------



## Crush! (Sep 12, 2005)

OtacontheOtaku said:
			
		

> ... even when the number of older fans of the show grossly outnumbers this younger audience.



Not for long.


----------



## DarkDragon (Sep 12, 2005)

*Oh man One more naruto Dis that gose in the Trash Can*

In Japan They don't mind Adding Blood.When a Show Comes To the Usa They Have Rip it part and give it no blood.Some times that is a good thing but in this case No it is wrong In Naruto they Give People the Idea that these guy can't get hurt or Die RIght off the bat due that they don't show the blood with a Stab in the back or so Why did't they just putt it on Adult Swim Like the other good Anime.


----------



## Shisui (Sep 12, 2005)

tundotcom said:
			
		

> Because once it becomes the new bandwagon kiddie anime, it will effect America's view on it. And this will in turn effect how I'm viewed as a Naruto fan.



Pleny of people have commented on this already, but I just have to mention how laughable this is. It will affect how you're _"viewed as a Naruto fan?"_ Ha ha! Dude, I've got news for you: there's no quality of dubbing in the world that's going to make it "cool" for you to like a kid's cartoon show about ninjas. The only reason you've escaped the scorn and ridicule of your friends and community so far is because no one here has any idea that Naruto exists and they're hoping your weird new headband is just some kind of fashion statement. 

The truth is, most people wouldn't think too much of you if you told them your favorite show was an anime series, period. And those people couldn't really give a shit whether or not "the original Japanese version was better!" People who complain that "the dub will affect how I'm viewed as a fan" are really just afraid that the secret might get out that they're really...*gasp!*...a _nerd_, and then people will make fun of them. Get the fuck over it, dude. Be yourself. Screw anyone who thinks less of you because you watch a so-called "kiddie show." And spare us the self-pity, please.


----------



## lwong81 (Sep 12, 2005)

I thought the policy was
:English Naruto Discussion A section dedicated to those who have only seen Cartoon Network's translated version of the Naruto anime. NO SPOILERS


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm not from the US, but from what I heard and saw, I'll stick with the original.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Sep 12, 2005)

Hate it or love it...It's still going to be there....

Wait instead of Hate it or Love it...

I think it should be Love it or shut the hell up and get in line.. -.-


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Sep 12, 2005)

Okay one thing I have to say is that why are bitchin' at ya because you personally think that cast would do pretty good job at the Naruto Sub.... Probably would've done a better job..

Who knows...

But, that's the cast you like then I think people should shut the fuck up.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 12, 2005)

DarkDragon said:
			
		

> In Japan They don't mind Adding Blood.When a Show Comes To the Usa They Have Rip it part and give it no blood.Some times that is a good thing but in this case No it is wrong In Naruto they Give People the Idea that these guy can't get hurt or Die RIght off the bat due that they don't show the blood with a Stab in the back or so Why did't they just putt it on Adult Swim Like the other good Anime.


Isn't uncut DBZ supposed to be on Toonami?


----------



## Near (Sep 12, 2005)

Naruto - Gary Coleman
Sakura - reese witherspoon
Sasuke - Mr.T
Orcho - Tony Danza!
Kakashi - Chris Tucker
sadaime ( or 3rd hokage ) -  Burt Reynolds

Just watch the show and like it! 
You still have sub verisons you can get its not the ned of the world.


----------



## Procyon (Sep 12, 2005)

There will be no new voice actors, so what's the purpose in discussing it. Make do with what's there. If you hate it, then hate it somewhere else. You're at a Naruto based forum in the first place. Why come here to diss it?


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 12, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Yeah Jimbosan, and my avatar kicks ass.  And at least I have one ass-clown.
> 
> I'm just getting sick and tired of you n00bs joining up just to bash the dub.



dude first off, ass-clown? i dont know how to respond to that. moving on though im not exactly new to the forum i read it all the time but just never felt the need to post. ive been a naruto fan for a long time and a pretty big fan. so if you feel that i intruded on your forum that your nerdy instincs made you call me a "newbie" then i apologize for offending you and your sacred lifestyle. but im gonna express my opinion when i feel its necessary.

that includes saying that i dont like the dub


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Sep 12, 2005)

Jiraiya's voice should be the same guy who does Duffman's voice "Orochimaru I'll kick your ass! OH YEAH!!"


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Sep 12, 2005)

gsubk2 said:
			
		

> i agree with darkdragon, Wtf is Hok-a-ge i thought it was Hokage


You thought wrong. Hokage is pronounced in the dub the exact same way its pronounced in the Japanese version.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Sep 12, 2005)

Like I said before, I bet more than half of you that are bitching are gonna tune in every Saturday. Believe it.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> that includes saying that i dont like the dub


Then why complain about it in the dub section?


----------



## renique45 (Sep 12, 2005)

lmao ass clown 

gotta love jericho lol


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Sep 12, 2005)

Heheh....True...

I'm gonna tune but, I'm not bitching I'm just accepting it....Like all of you should.


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 12, 2005)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> Then why complain about it in the dub section?



are you serious? because where else do you complain about the dub if not the dub section


----------



## gumzz (Sep 12, 2005)

narutos voice just isnt the same. hes not nearly as energetic. and its kinda weird how they leave in sensei and jutsu after saying the names of the techniques in english O_o. I think viz made a good effort but i dont think im going to be watching the dub. Also i just thought about who gaaras va will be...
I pray they dont make him sound like a 8 year old :sad .
Nice try VIZ. stick to inuyasha i like that


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> are you serious? because where else do you complain about the dub if not the dub section


Yeah, what is the point exactly? Somehow the stuff you don't like will be changed and you won't watch the sub? Yeah right.


----------



## Sanji inactive (Sep 12, 2005)

Some of these complainers should only have the right to bitch this much if the dub quality was of that of the One Piece dub.  Now that is a real bad dub.


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 12, 2005)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> Yeah, what is the point exactly? Somehow the stuff you don't like will be changed and you won't watch the sub? Yeah right.



wont watch the sub? what are you talking about? if you mean the dub then no i wont watch it if it doesnt change for the better. i gotta lot of better things to do on a sat night then to watch a horrible naruto dub


----------



## Jiraiya Sennin (Sep 12, 2005)

The only reason that i was "going" to watch Naruto dubbed was that it was on tv and my comp is soo messed up its hard to watch the eps and dw em..well all it too kwas a 30 sec video showing what the show was going to contain before i completly changed my mind....the voice acting is horrible and i wasnt a big fan of naruto himself but in the original making he was pretty cool in the U.S. version he sounds like a complete fool and it may be me but sounds an awful lot like Ash for pokemon....  Its simple why Viz has Naruto like this.. more money, i know they say its for those who cant get in on their comp and all but the quality just shot down hundred fold... and i cant even imagien all the editign of blood fighting and the "sexy Jutsu" will have.


----------



## Exerci (Sep 12, 2005)

*ugh* I must ask you, have we been seeing the same japanese Naruto anime? Naruto has a very pitched voice in japanese.


----------



## Jiraiya Sennin (Sep 12, 2005)

I wasnt big On naruto too much but after hearign the dub i apperciate  the original alot more, it fits his look and his mood swings..which i dont see too often with the new v/a.  Im more concerned for the characters such as Orochimaru, Jiraiya Tsunade, Sakon/ ukon,Kidoumaru, Tayuya, Kimimaru etc. Which i have little hope for..... :/


----------



## Joe-Dono (Sep 12, 2005)

Itachi Pwnz All said:
			
		

> Jiraiya's voice should be the same guy who does Duffman's voice "Orochimaru I'll kick your ass! OH YEAH!!"



ha ha ha now that would be good ^_^

how about the guy who does Snagglepuss's voice for Kabuto (If he is still alive) and the guy who does Mr. Burns for Orochimaru


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

Jiraiya Sennin said:
			
		

> The only reason that i was "going" to watch Naruto dubbed was that it was on tv and my comp is soo messed up its hard to watch the eps and dw em..well all it too kwas a 30 sec video showing what the show was going to contain before i completly changed my mind....the voice acting is horrible and i wasnt a big fan of naruto himself but in the original making he was pretty cool in the U.S. version he sounds like a complete fool and it may be me but sounds an awful lot like Ash for pokemon....  Its simple why Viz has Naruto like this.. more money, i know they say its for those who cant get in on their comp and all but the quality just shot down hundred fold... and i cant even imagien all the editign of blood fighting and the "sexy Jutsu" will have.




WHAT??!!

How many times do I have to repeat myself...

IF YOU WANT YOUR OPINION TO BE KNOWN, THE LEAST YOU CAN DO IS BREAK UP YOUR POST INTO PARAGRAPHS.

The only thing I got from your post is... "I don't like the Naruto dub".

That's fine and dandy, but please write a little better.

EDIT

Okay, I can see from the end of your jumbled up pile of words you call a post that you think the blood edits and sexy jutsu edits will be horrible.

News Flash!! (said in the tone of that anchorman from Liquid Generation)

The only blood that was edited was blood that "flows out", so the only thing really taken out was blood splatters and blood shooting from the nose to represent pervertedness (which is totally unknown to the American culture, so that doesn't even matter).  Blood is still in there, buddy!  

And the Sexy Jutsu WASN'T CHANGED AT ALL.  THEY DID NOTHING TO IT.


----------



## Jiraiya Sennin (Sep 12, 2005)

I heard that they were going to edit the sexy tech. ..and i havent heard different yet...As for the blood ok, its good that for the most part they kept it in... (yeah my paragraph posts do need to be split) >_<


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 12, 2005)

well i think that so far this dub was done better then Inuyasha, but it is hardly the best dub ive seen.

I personally dont like them changing the intro and out music.  It may have been a liscensing issue, but i think the music was great to start with and they should have kept it.  

The voices are a very contreversal subject I know, but I didnt think they were able to pull it off for naruto.  Many of the voices just lacked feeling and you could tell that it gave the characters different edges, or personalities if you will.  It will take more episodes to see if this stays the same, but if it does, then its going to affect the view of many of these characters, especially naruto.   there are all sorts of inflections and little things that many of you might not think is important, but give alot to the overall feeling you get from a character.  alot of that is imposible to keep intact when you move it to english.

Look, I think anyone that doesnt know naruto and watches the dub only , will like it, and that at least is a small achivement, but it is not on par with the original as it was meant to be.  If a person cant bring themselves to read, which is obvious for younger kids that the dub is aimed at, then its the only choice for them.

but my point is if a person has a choice between the two, i highly doubt anyone would purposly choose the dub over the original.  I mean, is anyone here saying the dub is better?  no not at all. but if people have no access to the original, then they will get use to the dub and enjoy it.  

me personally, ill be sticking to the subbed becuase that is the original, how it was meant to be, not edited or 'americanized' .  anime at its core is japanese, its about impossible to really translate it over by 'americanizing' it without loosing at least some of the edge that made that anime popular in the first place. 

if someone were to ask me which they should watch, the answer is easily the subbed version.  As much as i respect the work done on the dub, I just dont see them on equal footing right now. but that feat has been done before on a handful of other animes, this one isnt there, at least not yet.


----------



## darksage78 (Sep 12, 2005)

demonboy said:
			
		

> Wow, how wrong you are. They pronunced all 3 of them _perfectly_! Do you pronounce them "NuROOto, SASSkey, UchEEha, JutSOO"?! If you do, then it is clearly _you_ who has been pronouncing them wrong this whole time...


I'm talking about Iruka. He pronounces them strange. Plus I pronounce them as the original TV show pronounces them.


----------



## X3x3non (Sep 12, 2005)

Paraphrased version of *Jimbosan's* comment (cant find the quote right now)



> Me and my friends are all hardcore fans and we all hate the dub



Thank you very much for pointing out where your fault lies. You are all hardcore fans, meaning you have all watched 153 episodes of undubbed naruto. 153eps * 20 mins per = 3060 minute of Japanese voice acting, or 51 hours of pure naruto. After such a long time you just get used to their voices and take them as the norm. 

For Example after watching several seasons of dubbed DBZ, I totally flipped out when I saw a Japanese episode because I hated the Japanese voices. The voices didn?t fell natural at all, they were way to high pitched. But wait, shouldn?t the Japanese version always be better, since it is unadulterated? One might argue so, but then why didn?t I love the Japanese voice acting? Because I wasn?t used to it. I didn?t grow to love/hate different characters with Japanese voices, but with English voices. For you to say this is the worst job possible is totally subjective, but also factually wrong.

Why factually? For example they could have messed up the music, they could have taken out a lot of the stuff that remained Japanese, such as sensei, and jutsu, etc.

Here is someone else?s uncompleted list from a previous post:


> -	The music, other than the themes, remained.
> 
> - The characters still have the same personalities. Iruka's the only real exception.
> 
> ...




Of course I too prefer the Japanese edition, but I don?t mind rewatching the first episodes in English, it clarifies some points that the amateur subtitelers couldn?t get through. 

Listen i hated Naruto's voice during the 1st episode, but by the 2nd i already liked it a lot better, it's just a matter of time before you won't find it "strange" anymore.


Oh and by the way, about your signature


> ive read the manga ive seen the movie the fiesta episodes and the cartoon in both japanese and english. and i had high hopes for the english version. im not looking at it one sided like you are. if you havent even seen it in the subbed version then your opinion is clearly bias. your not looking at it from all angles.



As long as you have not seen 153 DUBBED Naruto episodes you are, in fact, looking at it from a VERY once sided area. So don't try to pretend to be all factual, when it is clearly not the case, you have built up a preference for the jap version and now, naturally, find the english one akward. end of discussion.


----------



## Jiraiya Sennin (Sep 12, 2005)

As i heard from someone "They may be little things.. but they sure as hell can make a difference". and they do, all this minor changes in the end will add up.  

Yes i know that its normal for people who seen eps 1-100+ in the original format to hate the dubbed, But i guess we will have to give it a bit better chance and see if they will change their mistakes (doubtful).  But its just that i dont know why they would ruin/change that which made it popular. 

Again we will have to give it a better chance...Im still going to like that which i grew upon.


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 12, 2005)

well as far as what they did right, im glad they didnt mess with the background music and that they havent messed with the names or technique names.

the name pronunciations are pretty annoying, but hopefully that will improve over time.  of course anyone that hasnt seen the original wont have a problem with it, i just wont like hearing those people repeating those badly pronounced names lol.

and what is it with the toonami announcments using a differnt pronunciation of naruto then even the VA's do in the show? lol, thats just wierd.  

"Of course I too prefer the Japanese edition, but I don’t mind rewatching the first episodes in English, it clarifies some points that the amateur subtitelers couldn’t get through."

i didnt really see anyhting 'clarified' by watching the dub, of course maybe you watch a differnt group's releases then i do.  In fact there were a couple area where it was the other way around and the subs actaully clarify somethings omited or translated oddly in the dub.


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 12, 2005)

They removed the blood because it's meant to be a *PG-TV* show, not an *MA-TV*. It's a kid's network, they're going to make it a kids show. Get over it and move on with your life. Stop bitching about it and don't watch it if you don't like it.


----------



## Throes (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, with the background music, I doubt it was a licensing issue. I just think they changed it to westernize it. However, instead of raping the opening and ending with (c)rap, they just gave it somewhat of a rock type beat. Compared to most other TV dubs, this was godlike.


----------



## Raquelenid (Sep 12, 2005)

*"Shkamaru's" new crappy voice...*

One thing that really frustrated me with the dubs was the tiny bit where Shkamaru (like it's pronounced now) talked. He sounded...very bad....  
He sounded lazy, but nothing like the original Shikamaru. It just...sounded bad...


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 12, 2005)

oh come on, with inuyasha they kept the same themes, i think sometimes these groups over 'amaericanize' these things.

what is unamerican about the theme songs as they are?  i just dont think you can use it as an excuse for cutting is all.

also, ive seen some people saying how if less editign had been done, that it would have gotten less exposure becuase it would be moved to another time slot, etc.

now that might be true, but that didnt seem to affect fma or inuyasha when they were both put on Adult Swim.  I just dont think putting Naruto on Adult Swim would have hurt as much as some would say.

I think that Viz saw this anime and wanted to take it in another direction then the orginal goes.  They wanted to aim it at a younger crowd dubbed.  I mean if you look at the characters and setting early in the series, its pretty obvious you could turn it into a kids show by doing some editing.  so thats what they did.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 12, 2005)

gsubk2 said:
			
		

> i agree with darkdragon, Wtf is Hok-a-ge i thought it was Hokage


You're a moron.  The correct Japanese pronunciation is Ho-KA-gay.  Not HO-kaj.

And in other news it _IS_ JOO-tsu.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 12, 2005)

He sounded like a lazy bastard. Sounded ok to me. Plus, that was just ONE LINE. You shouldn't pass any judgment. 

And Shikamaru wasn't necessarily pronounced incorrectly. It might sound strange in english, but that's honestly how they say it in Japanese except it just sounded much faster. The dude who pronounced it in the trailer on  said it very slow. 

Shika-ma-roo.

But yeah, I like to pronounce it the fast Japanese way. 

Which, IMO, sounds like: She-ka-ma-roo.


----------



## Thierno (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a few problems with the dub version that might not be an issue if I had only seen the dub version and not the jap version.

1) All the music has changed as far as beginning and ending themes are concerned. (people will be missing out on jap rockin music). 

2) Alot of things may be cut out. Not just the blood but scenes and possibly the way they say things will be changed.  Sasuke may say fireball or naruto won't say the rendan but "TRANSFORM multible kicks'" .  I will give the dub a chance just for the laughs but for serious naruto action always go with the original.


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 12, 2005)

Stop complaining. If you don't like it so much, don't watch it. This is a pointless and useless thread that deserves to be destroyed.


----------



## Procyon (Sep 12, 2005)

The voice sounded okay to me. I actually liked it. *So sick of the complaints*
I think we need a new mod for this section. And we most definitely need a complaints thread to keep this place in order. =/


----------



## hakke (Sep 12, 2005)

That one line sounds exactly like a lazy ass... good casting if you ask me. Still need to hear more of him...


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok, I imagine it could've been a bit less high, but people are now just complaining for the sake of complaining.

edit: I'll mod it!


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Sep 12, 2005)

i'm more worried about Ino...


----------



## Cougar-kun (Sep 12, 2005)

I feel like you're all spazing over me for just voicing my opinion.  I'm just saying what I think, I'm not over-reacting about lack of blood.


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 12, 2005)

its funny how anyone that gives legitimate concerns is hounded as a complainer.  i thinks its fair to let anyone voice ther opinions, good or bad, as long as its not in an attacking tone.

i agree that any flame like posts should be removed, but there are sensible people here with real points wether it be positive or negative.  if you dont like hearing anything negative about something, then dont read the posts.


----------



## Cougar-kun (Sep 12, 2005)

If I sound like I'm bitching, that isn't my intention...but I also have some minor problems with the dub, but I'm accepting it.


----------



## Rudox (Sep 12, 2005)

I still don't see what the big deal about blood censoring is. Every human no matter the age knows they have blood running through their veins and if they get cut/stabbed/etc. they will bleed. By censoring the blood little kids might get the wrong idea and think that stabbing someone will only cause little to no damage. Blood is a very natural thing, no need to censor it.


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> You're a moron.  The correct Japanese pronunciation is Ho-KA-gay.  Not HO-kaj.
> 
> And in other news it _IS_ JOO-tsu.



*reads*

*turns around*

HA!


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Sep 12, 2005)

Joe-Dono said:
			
		

> ha ha ha now that would be good ^_^
> 
> how about the guy who does Snagglepuss's voice for Kabuto (If he is still alive) and the guy who does Mr. Burns for Orochimaru




HAHAHA!!! OMG NARUTO WOULD SOO OWN!

Orochimaru with Mr. Burns' voice... I'd watch Naruto every episode that aired like A MILLION TIMES!


----------



## Cronic Nytemare (Sep 12, 2005)

Hah,
I love how people say he sounds lazy and that he sounds good. There is a difference between Lazy person who can be and ass and complain alot and have feeling and a person who has no talent what so ever and sounds like hes basically just reading his lines. I consider myself to be lazy but at least if im doing shikamaru i wouldnt sound monotone with no emotion. that was one sentence we shall see if he improves later.


----------



## Joe-Dono (Sep 12, 2005)

I think people should do what im gonna do, give it till the end of the wave country arc (Ep 18 or 19?) and then come with the complantes.

in a past post i stated that...

1) i like shikamarus voice (though not at first, i watched ep1 3 or 4 times till it grew on me)
2) Hinitas voice im 50/50 on
3) The 3rd Hokage voice is spot on
4) I think Narutos VA is a little weak

I will stand by this and after watching the next 16 or 17 eps i will infact tell you if my view has changed (Damn i hope #4 improves), i feel that then will be the proper time to moan and gripe about what could have been and what should have been.

Just be glad we didnt get a FUNImation rap and the back ground music is still there ^_^


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 12, 2005)

He's alright, in between. God, they messed up Naruto's voice....


----------



## Bender (Sep 12, 2005)

Damn why do people get so F#%%$# pissed at the dub for god sake the thing is fine! They did Hokage right they did Naruto right they F'eeed up  Shikamaru's voice......wait  that's not good...If you ask me they should give Orchimaru Naraku's voice if they did that then the show would be sooooooooooo kick ass!

Damn why do people get so F#%%$# pissed at the dub for god sake the thing is fine! They did Hokage right they did Naruto right they F'eeed up  Shikamaru's voice......wait  that's not good...If you ask me they should give Orchimaru Naraku's voice if they did that then the show would be sooooooooooo kick ass!


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 12, 2005)

trooper11, the openings and endings were changed because this is for Toonami. INuyasha was on Adult Swim. It's unfortunately that simple.

The original openings and endings will be in the un-cut DVDs.


----------



## genesisofire (Sep 12, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> You're a moron.  The correct Japanese pronunciation is Ho-KA-gay.  Not HO-kaj.
> 
> And in other news it _IS_ JOO-tsu.





Ho-ka-*geh* , but it doesn't really matter, if you're not of Asian heritage it's pretty hard to pronounced for some reason. But you're right, I read on a thread that a lot of people on this board pronounce it "nuh-roo-toe", which is completely wrong. What's even worse is that, most probably, these same people are the same once complaining that the dub pronounced it wrong.


----------



## Cronic Nytemare (Sep 12, 2005)

Naruto= Kid from Oblongs. Im almost positive which ruins the whole show for me now since all i see is that kid *cries*


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 12, 2005)

Well besides real points I fell that we have the right to our own opinions aswell.

I mean beyond that one dude's wikipedia attempt with an article consisting of:
'Obviously a big fat cow, she does not deserve to be Naruto's voice.' 



We each ahve our own experiences and you have a right to that. I myself hold a lot of distaste for the Dub and I seriously think that the choice of Maile Flanagan is challenging Crispin Freeman as one of the most rediculous voice actors ever. Possibly the only thing that is keeping Crispin Freeman as my worst voice acting experience ever was the fact I met him personally, saw him live at AX and got to experience his bad voice acting first hand at AnimeExpo.


----------



## argon (Sep 12, 2005)

Possibly because you're not 9-12 and you don't remember everything about being 9-12.


----------



## Priestess (Sep 12, 2005)

I think Shikamaru sounds pretty decent. I can get used to it.


----------



## Jiraiya Sennin (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah all oppinions are valid and i like seeing why someone likes or dislikes it... and its possible that by the time they get to the better eps chuunin exams+ that the Va's will be into their character (hopefully) a bit more then they are starting out. and Im sure more changes (good ones) will be made long before then.


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 12, 2005)

well taht doesnt make it any more or less right lol

if thats the only reason, thats its even worse and gives me another reason it should have been on Adult Swim in the first place.


----------



## abfluvver (Sep 12, 2005)

He said one line.
_One line._
You people are just complaining for the sake of complaining at this point.


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2005)

trooper11 said:
			
		

> its funny how anyone that gives legitimate concerns is hounded as a complainer.  i thinks its fair to let anyone voice ther opinions, good or bad, as long as its not in an attacking tone.
> 
> i agree that any flame like posts should be removed, but there are sensible people here with real points wether it be positive or negative.  if you dont like hearing anything negative about something, then dont read the posts.



No, not quite. "Legitimate concerns" and "opinions" are nothing more than overreactions and bitchyness.

edit: 99% of them anyway.


----------



## Bender (Sep 12, 2005)

Shikarmaru sounds as lazy as hell I don't know what the hell your talking about  Because if you read his Bio He's *Supposed* to be lazy!


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> He said one line.
> _One line._
> You people are just complaining for the sake of complaining at this point.



Yeah! Exactly! That's what _I_ told them!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 12, 2005)

It's just one line. He sounded lazy alright.


----------



## Sikitur (Sep 12, 2005)

Personally....I would rather watch the Japanese Naruto Episodes over then English...even though I only speak English..
I hated Naruto's New Voice -_-...it was completely different than the Japanese Naruto voice and the japanese naruto voice was perfect for him...
I also didnt like how they translated some of it into english slang...-_-
well...I guess i dont know much after 2 episodes...Maybe i'll start to like the english episodes XP


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 12, 2005)

They cut out most of the blood...There are only a few specks of blood. And areas that are supposed to have blood, they dont show it at all. Like when Iruka coughs, he supposed to cough blood out, but he didnt. They lack the blood because they wanna make it rated for everyone.


----------



## Cronic Nytemare (Sep 12, 2005)

More like the VA is lazy as hell and doesn't take time to put effort into his character. Like i said there is a difference between giving your character the effect and personality of being lazy & complainer and then their is just "reading" your lines and sounding monotone and claiming your lazy. Granted he did only say one sentence. I will give him that much so he may improve but if not that is just bad VA and you shouldnt make up excuses for them.


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 12, 2005)

Well not really for everyone it is TV-PG you know...


----------



## Sikitur (Sep 12, 2005)

When i saw the Episode...I didnt think Shikimaru's voice was bad at all...
Like everyone is saying..it sounded like a lazy voice and Shikimaru is a lazy person, If you want to start a thread about bad voices...Start one about Naruto's voice -_-


----------



## R_Lee86 (Sep 12, 2005)

I though his voice was fine. If anything, I thought it sounded a bit too old.


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 12, 2005)

Cougar-kun said:
			
		

> I feel like you're all spazing over me for just voicing my opinion.  I'm just saying what I think, I'm not over-reacting about lack of blood.



My previous post was directed to the creator of this thread, not you. Sorry if you took it that way.


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 12, 2005)

"No, not quite. "Legitimate concerns" and "opinions" are nothing more than overreactions and bitchyness.

edit: 99% of them anyway."

there are more then 1% of us that have legitament opinions about the dub.  hey if you think everything about the dub was fine, then thats your opinion, just please dont come here and discount what anyone else says. maybe you dont care or pay as much attention to voices, well thats you, not everyone


----------



## Jedah (Sep 12, 2005)

*Stop complaining*

If you dont like the dub , then just wait for the uncut sub DVD or continue watching the japanese version . Really , I dont see why everyone has to complain .


----------



## martryn (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a reason to complain because I was promoting the show to some of my friends, and one in particular I really wanted to enjoy it.  He seems to enjoy Bebop and Champloo and some of the Adult Swim stuff, but the first two episodes were done so childish and stupid like, as if they were exclusively for the Pokemon/Yu-Gi-Oh crowd that he really thinks I'm an idiot for loving the show.  I had to convince him to wait a couple of episodes, and I hope he'll like it more when it changes more serious-like.


----------



## Shisui (Sep 12, 2005)

I think the voice itself is good and the VA (can't remember her name) is definitely an experienced pro. I just don't think she's completely captured Naruto's character yet. It sounds a little too pleasant and happy, and I don't think she's really capturing the lonely, misbehaving side of Naruto. Hopefully she'll have it down better after a season or so. In any case, I'll get used to it.


----------



## Procyon (Sep 12, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I have a reason to complain because I was promoting the show to some of my friends, and one in particular I really wanted to enjoy it.  He seems to enjoy Bebop and Champloo and some of the Adult Swim stuff, but the first two episodes were done so childish and stupid like, as if they were exclusively for the Pokemon/Yu-Gi-Oh crowd that he really thinks I'm an idiot for loving the show.  I had to convince him to wait a couple of episodes, and I hope he'll like it more when it changes more serious-like.



Same with my brother. XD
But I wish everyone would stop complaining. Make do with it. They can't do anything about it. At some point, I bet a mod will take care of it. But people have to pay attention to my suggestions around here, becuase normally they're very reasonable. no


----------



## Sikitur (Sep 12, 2005)

> I wasnt big On naruto too much but after hearign the dub i apperciate the original alot more, it fits his look and his mood swings..which i dont see too often with the new v/a. Im more concerned for the characters such as Orochimaru, Jiraiya Tsunade, Sakon/ ukon,Kidoumaru, Tayuya, Kimimaru etc. Which i have little hope for..... :/



Yeah...The japanese Naruto Voice is a lot better than the english...
The japanese voice seemed perfect for Naruto.  
and his voice is too raspy in the english episodes >.>


----------



## taboo (Sep 12, 2005)

I liked it alot, even the opening. I wasnt much of a fan of 'Rocks' and I didn't expect them to use the Japanese version, nor did I want a translated one. Just a decent opening is cool with me. The whole thing was pretty good, and if they keep up the good work I'll probably get the DVDs. ^__^ But the catch is 'if they keep up the good work'....


----------



## Sikitur (Sep 12, 2005)

> but the first two episodes were done so childish and stupid like, as if they were exclusively for the Pokemon/Yu-Gi-Oh crowd that he really thinks I'm an idiot for loving the show.



Yeah...I agree that when they translated it they added a lot of things that made it more enjoyable for the younger crowd....
Also they added a lot of English slang...which i didn't like <.<


----------



## tun (Sep 12, 2005)

If people are going to be babies about it, then complaining is stupid. But if they can defend their arguments, there is nothing wrong with complaining. Telling people not to complain is basically telling them to stop sharing their opinion, which is ridiculous on a forum.


----------



## Jiraiya Sennin (Sep 12, 2005)

Eh im not really complaining just  that I enjoyed the show alot and was a bit suprised at how the Us version came out...and just saying that some fixings are needed. Of course i will have to wait for future eps to see If their really serious with dubbing or just going to halfass is...Only time will tell.


----------



## AstralSky (Sep 12, 2005)

All I have to say is that is a MESSAGE BOARD people.  It's a place to post your OPINIONS.  If a person says he hated the Dub, that's perfectly fine.  Don't give a list of reasons why it was actually good.  Reading Threads like this is a complete waste of time.  If you have something to say, then post it.  It's not like anyone is going to stop you.

EDIT:  This Dub was mediocre.  They made it super fast.  It was licensed in the spring for crying out loud.  FLCL kicked this Dub's Ass.


----------



## DarkSeven (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree that the anime was done a bit childish and was aimed in that direction. But I also agree that people should not complain about it. The CN series turned out a lot better than most people expected but not as good as some hoped it would. 

I am satisfied as long as the Japanese series is around for me to watch. :


----------



## FFLN (Sep 12, 2005)

I doubt that if you showed your friend the original subbed version that he would consider it any less mature than he already does. Naruto's supposed to be funny. I didn't see any jokes in there in the original that weren't included in the dub in some form. I say some form, because obviously some things wouldn't work too well, such as the catra and chakra joke. The majority of American viewers would not have understood the original catra joke... I didn't think it was ingenius either when I first saw that joke in the manga and subbed version. Anyway, your friend probably won't be too interested in it until it gets to the action. I wasn't really interested in Naruto until it got to that either.


----------



## Sikitur (Sep 12, 2005)

I Hated the dub..
T_T


----------



## Masaki (Sep 12, 2005)

Explain to me how it looked childish to you.



			
				Sikitur said:
			
		

> Yeah...I agree that when they translated it they added a lot of things that made it more enjoyable for the younger crowd....
> Also they added a lot of English slang...which i didn't like <.<




And what do you call "Dattebayo"?


----------



## FFLN (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah, "dattebayo" is a slang form of "datto" and other similar usages... I don't remember the exact lesson behind that. Besides, would you prefer Naruto to speak perfectly grammatical english?: He's supposed to be somewhat backwater and a kid who uses much slang.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 12, 2005)

Could you see a "monacle" Naruto? XD


----------



## Masaki (Sep 12, 2005)

AstralSky said:
			
		

> All I have to say is that is a MESSAGE BOARD people.  It's a place to post your OPINIONS.  If a person says he hated the Dub, that's perfectly fine.  Don't give a list of reasons why it was actually good.  Reading Threads like this is a complete waste of time.  If you have something to say, then post it.  It's not like anyone is going to stop you.
> 
> EDIT:  This Dub was mediocre.  They made it super fast.  It was licensed in the spring for crying out loud.  FLCL kicked this Dub's Ass.



It's not the people who say that they hate the dub, it's people who say that it sucks.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 12, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Masaki*
> It's not the people who say that they hate the dub, it's people who say that it sucks.



You're going to get insulted for this, so I'll provide a distinction for those who cannot percieve it.

People who don't like the dub, because they don't like it
People who say the sub sucks, because of totally incorrect and insignificant reasons:bad.

I agree, people should be free to post their opinions here, as long as they support them in some way. If they just yell out:

i think the dub suxors becasues its stupid anieme is jap, so voices shoud be jap whas wrong wtih companies. i mean for real the serise suckes they should go on they shoud stop. i hate naruto now and i think everyone here shoud just leave the forum.

Then they merit the attacks they recieve.

Note! That the above parody is not far from the truth! Don't believe me? Then check this out! 
why arn't women funny?

Oh Jimbosan, you continue to amuse and annoy me to no end. I says this with a straight face and a caring tone. Doesn't mean I'm not snickering on the inside, though.

EDIT: I just realized that the link goes to the first post of this thread! XD Sorry bout that!  I hadn't even realized this was one and the same thread!


----------



## Astranagun (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't believe how you people could sit down and go online and bitch about an anime for 13 pages... wow... just wow. If you don't like it, then move on, watch the original one. no one's forcing you to watch the American one. Hell, what's the point of watching it if you already know what happens?


----------



## genesisofire (Sep 12, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I have a reason to complain because I was promoting the show to some of my friends, and one in particular I really wanted to enjoy it.  He seems to enjoy Bebop and Champloo and some of the Adult Swim stuff, but the first two episodes were done so childish and stupid like, as if they were exclusively for the Pokemon/Yu-Gi-Oh crowd that he really thinks I'm an idiot for loving the show.  I had to convince him to wait a couple of episodes, and I hope he'll like it more when it changes more serious-like.





Ouch that sucks. But I know exactly what you mean, all the older kids hating anime because they only think of Yugioh or Pokemon as anime.  I really hope they pull it off good once it gets to the serious part Spoiler     crA azubaZ.                                   
                                                                                                                                                                                                         <<--------


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 12, 2005)

im sorry for saying this but 
im sick of all the people saying stuff like "the dub is good" and "great"

and sharing all of their "usefull" information about japanese and english VA's

i thought i was a big fan of naruto but some people are such fans that they even like the dub
and you can say what you want but it doesnt take away the fact that they misspronouce names in the dub and that the opening and ending dramaticly suck

i mean seriously WTF?!? is up with cartoon network and a new show and they always throw some dumb heavy guitar tune in the opening, like wtf is that??!
then they paste two diffrent openings together 

but that on the side
i keep reading people hating the dub because of the lousy voice acting and i agree
just listen to what they are saying
it totally sounds like crap
and why, why , why in gods name cant they pronounce naruto right?
and dont give me that "oh, they're american they're not from japan so they cant say it like its pronounced in japanese"
well excuse me but im not japanese but i can say naruto just like they say it in japanes there's nothing to it, even a half assed drunken monkey could say it right
they just have to listen to the original and then simply copy what they hear. but noooooo they have to go and say : "NarUUUUto" "OOzOOmaki "sauskay"  "Uchiiiiiha"  "sh'kamaru" "irUUka"

and dont say "oh your so negative because no new people can enjoy bla bla bal"
i dont care about the fact that they made naruto in english but they could have at least do a good job cuz this doesnt come close to the original at all

i seriously doubt that i would've kept watching this anime if i saw it like this 

some people are just way to happy about the fact that naruto has a dub now that they dont even care how stupid and lame it really sounds they're just so over joyed that they still think its cool even though it sucks ass, they made naruto pokemon style

i dread the day that they will air naruto over here, dubbed to dutch, that day i will truly cry for all reason in this world is lost

the naruto dub is the first step towards the apocalypse

sDUB


----------



## onigiri-chan (Sep 12, 2005)

feh seriously if you want blood there are far more bloodier anime series to watch.
 I can see being a little miffed if they edited any and all blood out of the series but come on iruka still had some blood on his knee when he was stabbed  and on his back when he removed it, blood isn't what makes a good anime , good characters and plot development is.
 part of the reason I think they removed the nose bleeds may be non anime fans may not realize the connection to that and arousal.  I thought the whole funny part of that scene was his reaction not necessarily the nosebleed.


----------



## martryn (Sep 12, 2005)

> Explain to me how it looked childish to you.



Well, when Naruto was kicking Mizuki's ass there were the sounds of pots and pans clanging, like it was the Looney Toons or something.  I don't know if that was in the original or not, but hearing it in the English version was just painful and I blushed, despite the fact I was watching it alone in my kitchen.  

Maybe its just that the first two episodes are my least favorite in the series, and the third isn't that great either.  The series is funny, true, but I don't think its on the same level of slapstick humor as a lot of animes are supposed to be.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 12, 2005)

HIS VOICE IS GREAT!

They don't have to sound the same!

the only voices that should stay the same are 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara and Orochimaru




It's still entertaining if they sound different, sheess

ABF is right, he said ONE FRIGGIN LINE, the amount of complaining is turning me off this particular forum.
and don't say i'm complaining coz I'm just complaining about the amount of complaining.


----------



## taboo (Sep 12, 2005)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> im sorry for saying this but
> im sick of all the people saying stuff like "the dub is good" and "great"


 Well, it's our opinions too here..



> i thought i was a big fan of naruto but some people are such fans that they even like the dub
> and you can say what you want but it doesnt take away the fact that they misspronouce names in the dub and that the opening and ending dramaticly suck
> 
> i mean seriously WTF?!? is up with cartoon network and a new show and they always throw some dumb heavy guitar tune in the opening, like wtf is that??!
> ...


Oh snap, it's just a cartoon. >__> Don't get your man-panties in a bunch, it's nothing to complain so much about. Just be glad it isn't worse, ok? And unless you speak fluent Japanese, don't complain about 'mispronunciations' or 'bad voice acting'. If you don't speak the language, how can you tell if a VA is good or not anyway? It's not like you hear the stressess on the same words that your're reading in the subs.



> i seriously doubt that i would've kept watching this anime if i saw it like this


  It could still always be worse. Compared to shows like One Piece and Shaman king, this dub truly is wonderful. You know? Be thankful they kept the orginal score. Be glad they didn't have Naruto singing in the theme song. Be glad they show some kind of blood. 

Personally, I'm more of a One Piece fan than a Naruto fan. And let me tell you, it's like a slap in our faces that Naruto got such good treatment.  I.... I wanted One Piece to be treated like that. You have no idea what it's like to see your favorite show *truly* mutilated. I'm very jealous of you guys right now.


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 12, 2005)

how about stopping complaining about complainers lol

the ones that are just bashing will slowly die away, and only those with lagitament concerns will still be active.  i know ill still be checking up on the dub to see how it progress and see if some of the things i thought were lacking are improved apon.


----------



## shadowfoxyuri (Sep 12, 2005)

*i liked it*

the dub was good, and im lookin 4ward 2 the uncut dvd's ^^


----------



## shadowfoxyuri (Sep 12, 2005)

*ur wrong*



			
				ninja_in_the_night said:
			
		

> in my honest opinion the butchered the fight scenes by removing the blood i mean when iruke took the large shuriken into the back hes supposed to cough blood on naruto but in the dub all he did was cough  and when he removed it there was supposed to be a splash of blood but there was barley any like it was a minor cut...i believe that we should begin bombing the cartoon network headquaters with emails and angry letters saying they should rethink and redo some of the show or just give it to adult swim to do on saturdays


actually even though iruka didnt cough up blood, his wounds did bleed, i mean, its the cut ersion, and they left in most of the blood, its the most ive ever seen on cartoon network, and just wait 4 the uncut dvd's, ok? stop complaining


----------



## DarkDragon (Sep 12, 2005)

Psyconorikan said:
			
		

> Like I said before, I bet more than half of you that are bitching are gonna tune in every Saturday. Believe it.



Sorry i got beter thing to do on Weekends like going to party


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 12, 2005)

how many times have i heard the 'it could have been worse' line?

of course ANYTHING can be worse, that doesnt make it great either.  i just didnt think there would be such zealous defenders of the dub.  i can understand being agasint the blatant bashers, but some of us have reasonable differences of opinion about the quality of the dub.

now apart form comparing the dub to the original, comparing it to other dubs, id put it somewhere in the middle.

becuase you are right, there are worse animes, there are also better ones.  and i feel your pain about one piece.


----------



## Kylene (Sep 12, 2005)

It's aimed at kids to early teens in Japan too.....what's the problem?


----------



## hhallahh (Sep 12, 2005)

THERMOnuclear said:
			
		

> I mean, the lesser guys dont matter. BUT THE MAIN CHARACTOR should at least sound pleasent to the ears.



Naruto's original voice was "pleasent to the ears"?


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 12, 2005)

well i didnt make the point about editing towards kids, but your talking about two differnt cultures.

early teens in japan would be a differnt set of standards then early teens in the US. meaning the standars are looser when it comes to violence, etc.


----------



## BloodBlade (Sep 12, 2005)

Kylene said:
			
		

> It's aimed at kids to early teens in Japan too.....what's the problem?




People need to remember this.


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 12, 2005)

well its like i said, the two groups arent really equal


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 12, 2005)

DarkDragon said:
			
		

> Psyconorikan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then go to your party, rather than coming to this forum making a thread with your opinion, which is merely a copy of everyone elses who hates the dub. So much for having better things to do with your time, eh?


----------



## taboo (Sep 12, 2005)

> i just didnt think there would be such zealous defenders of the dub.


 I'm just saying that from what I saw, it was faily decent. I wouldn't call myself a zealous defender though. When I said it can always be worse, I ment it. These two episodes could have been poor or good compared to the average upcoming dub episodes. We have yet to see just how good or bad this dub is, really.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 12, 2005)

Did the treadstarter actually say "Spike/Mugen" should play sasuke???


Now, that's funny.


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 12, 2005)

oh dont misunderstand, i wasnt really refering to you when i said zealous defenders, i was more talking about others that have responded about these things.

i agree with what you say, so far its  a decent dub with room for improvement.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 12, 2005)

trooper11 said:
			
		

> oh come on, with inuyasha they kept the same themes, i think sometimes these groups over 'amaericanize' these things.
> 
> what is unamerican about the theme songs as they are?  i just dont think you can use it as an excuse for cutting is all.
> 
> ...




This was *always* a kids show, there wasn't any other direction they went into.  I don't really follow your logic there.  I have no problem with anyone not liking the dub or whatever, but please don't say silly things like the above post. 

  If you hav a main character who is 12 years old , fart jokes abound, Gai and Lees very "special" brand of humor, and the typical light heartedness that is in the show you know it was for kids.  Now, yes there is plenty of drama too, and if that is toned down or edited out(which it won't be) I'll back you on your different direction thing.  Till then, it is a kids cartoon that we also watch,"believe it!"    

Couldn't help myself.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 12, 2005)

taboo said:
			
		

> You have no idea what it's like to see your favorite show *truly* mutilated. I'm very jealous of you guys right now.



my post kinda states how i feel about my favorite show..

anyways you dont have to fluently speak japanese to say naruto, iruka, uzumaki, uchiha they're just words
if it was something like goukakiu no justu or something like that i could understand i cant even pronounce or write it but seriously names??! 
they could have done a better job on that one and you know it

it makes you wonder if the creators even listend to the original version


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Well besides real points I fell that we have the right to our own opinions aswell.
> 
> I mean beyond that one dude's wikipedia attempt with an article consisting of:
> 'Obviously a big fat cow, she does not deserve to be Naruto's voice.'



Ha ha!  I'd like to meet that guy.

If the problem he has with Naruto's VA is that she's fat, then he has some serious issues.

Naruto's Japanese VA isn't exactly Miss Universe either.  Look at those TEETH!!  *hides in terror*

Anyway, yeah.  That guy is an idiot for thinking someone has to look the part for something that no one will ever see you doing anyway.  XD



			
				uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> my post kinda states how i feel about my favorite show..
> 
> anyways you dont have to fluently speak japanese to say naruto, iruka, uzumaki, uchiha they're just words
> if it was something like goukakiu no justu or something like that i could understand i cant even pronounce or write it but seriously names??!
> ...



Have you seen the fandub?  They actors used the "correct" pronounciations of the Japanese words in their attempt.

It sounded TERRIBLE.  The japanese words stuck out like a sore thumb.  They would be speaking evenly paced english, then suddenly a Japanese word would appear traveling at breakneck speed.

It made the dialouge terribly uneven and unnatural sounding.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't really think it was that bad, since I wouldn't care whether it was good or bad anyway, i think its alright.  The only thing i hated was Saucegay and how they said a lot of names in slow, like how they said Naruto and Sakura.  Kakashi will be a doosy.  "Kack-A-She".  I can also see how they are doing the jutsus become a problem in the future since they are already inconsistent with the names.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 12, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Ha ha!  I'd like to meet that guy.
> 
> If the problem he has with Naruto's VA is that she's fat, then he has some serious issues.
> 
> ...





Well ,why do you think that is? 

Unatural you say?  You mean to tell me that if I say,"kage bushin no jutsu" and then start talking about what I had at Mcdonald's I'll sound strange??
NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


I don't see why I can't say a perfectly pronounced japanese word, super duper fast, and then speak normal english and sound great.  I...I just can't believe that.


----------



## taboo (Sep 12, 2005)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> my post kinda states how i feel about my favorite show..


 ^^ Did you even read my post? You guys are lucky. A few mispronounced words and VA's that don't quite capture emotion and what not is not it nothing to giving characters random accents, turning spikes into poison sucktion cups or having over 20 entire episodes cut (and being glad that you don't have watch those 20 extra episodes reduced to a bunch of bad puns and bad 4kids photoshopping).



> anyways you dont have to fluently speak japanese to say naruto, iruka, uzumaki, uchiha they're just words
> if it was something like goukakiu no justu or something like that i could understand i cant even pronounce or write it but seriously names??!


  Like N8dogg said, it would have sounded weird. Have you tried speaking English then suddenly jumped to a different language? Or just tried speaking English in a different accent? It is noticable, and it does sound kinda weird. Giving them American accents could have been on purpose just to avoid sounding improfessional. They want the average American viewer to understand and pronounce the names too. (this is the English dub after all. Not "english with a few entirely accurate Japanese words thrown in")



> they could have done a better job on that one and you know it


 Yeah, they probably could have. But it's just nit-picky stuff, there isn't anything major that could have been improved on. (I still would have liked it more if they had the original opening though... but it can't be helped)


----------



## Cougar-kun (Sep 13, 2005)

Actually, if you paid atention, Iruka did cough up some blood...just not a lot.  I know this because I recorded the episodes on tape and have almost got some key points memorized.


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 13, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Well, when Naruto was kicking Mizuki's ass there were the sounds of pots and pans clanging, like it was the Looney Toons or something.  I don't know if that was in the original or not, but hearing it in the English version was just painful and I blushed, despite the fact I was watching it alone in my kitchen.



The pots and pans clanging together was in the original Japanese version.

I hated that scene because it kinda cheapened the dramatic emotion building up to that moment.


----------



## Proverb (Sep 13, 2005)

Lets face it guys.  All a dubbed version does is show you how stupid you are for watching a kid cartoon to begin with lol.    My friend and I watched it together and had a great time laughing.  Face it you are watching a Japanese kids show.  The original japanese has the "Clanging pots" and looney toon noises.

The next episode will further prove my point.  Go watch your old fan sub and you'll know what I'm talking about.  I don't want to spoil it for anyone.  Got milk?   This was never aimed at adults.  Don't be ashamed, just deal with the fact you like a kiddie show heh.

I dislike Naruto's voice it was too whiny.  It sounded like a females voice who had been smoking half her life and is now trying to quit.  Hinatas voice wasn't as soft as it is in the japanese version sadly (one of my favorite characters).  But the others I think did fairly well, especially Mizuki (lol go figure). But someone needs to give Naruto's voice actor a tad bit more testerone, or a throat lozenge.

Peace guys.


----------



## Gold Knight (Sep 13, 2005)

I actually enjoyed it just fine... but that might have something to do with the fact that I don't care much about voices, since I'm deaf.  ;-)

Still they did a better job of translating it than Viz did the manga.  They must have heard the fans' complaints.  Too bad it seems like they just created more with their choices for the voices.  If nobody likes Naruto's voice, I don't see the show succeeding, but then again I know people don't much like Dark Yugi's voice either and Yu-Gi-Oh is a hit cartoon.


----------



## Crush! (Sep 13, 2005)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> I don't see why I can't say a perfectly pronounced japanese word, super duper fast, and then speak normal english and sound great.  I...I just can't believe that.



That would sound utterly retarded. Let's all thank the heavens you have nothing to do with the dub.


----------



## Yagami Taichi (Sep 13, 2005)

Crush! said:
			
		

> That would sound utterly retarded. Let's all thank the heavens you have nothing to do with the dub.


  Crush, you evil person you.   Anyway, I thought the dub was great.  I recorded via PC and VCR and I rewatched it a few times just to notice a few things and my only problem is the fact that they could've put in the 3rd episode to introduce all three main characters.  

I'm so glad they didn't butcher it like One Piece :shudders:.  And well after watching the RAW and the Sub after so long you just get used to the original voices and it feels a little weird to hear it in English.  I honestly love it though and looking forward to it (so I can laugh some more :)


----------



## Naruto-Kun1000 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Pissed at Toonamis' Naruto*

OMG OMG OMG that was the worst Naruto and Sakura voice i have ever heard. i was ready to break my TV. Naruto sounds like alittle girl that has a really bad sore throat, and Sakura just sounds BAD. Really i was thinking that there was going to be the same great voices as the Japanese version. Also the fact that Shonen Jump interviewed the guys that were incharge of the dubbing voices and said that the English version was to sound as the Japanese version should be smacked upside the head and then thrown all the way down into Narutos Voice box to help make him sound better. Lets not forget the fact that they changed the Skill names to american. AkA Shadow Clone Tech. and Sexy Jutsu. What happened to Kage Bushin no Jutsu. Really pisses me off.


----------



## earthshine (Sep 13, 2005)

the only thing i ahve to say bad about the dub is, y are they using japanese words? names are one thing, but for gods sake, just call them techniques, not jutsus. it would sound much better


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 13, 2005)

"This was always a kids show, there wasn't any other direction they went into. I don't really follow your logic there. I have no problem with anyone not liking the dub or whatever, but please don't say silly things like the above post. "

no no, you misunderstand me, I never said this wasnt originally a kids anime in japan.  what im saying is that what is labeled as a 'kids show' in japan is obviously not kid friendly in the US.

if it was kid friendly as it was, then there would be no need for any editing at all.  the fact is that in japan, what is considered a kids show is actually alot more mature then you would see dubbed in the US from editing.  I think thats alot of the reason why anime has gained so much popularity.  These 'kids shows' as you call it, are alot more then just some cartoon as you would think of here in the US.

Viz toned it down in order for it to be a more 'kid firendly' show in thier minds.  I wish there was somewhere to look at the demographics that Naruto is aimed at in Japan versus what we see it aimed at here.  I think you would see in Japan its aimed at an older crowd, if it isnt, then it goes back to my other point that an age group there is not the same as the same age here.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey guys. I figured you were running a bit low, so I'm here to give you a bit of a boost. I heard that they're going to cut 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the kiss between Sasuke and Naruto.


 You can see a clip of it on Cartoon Network's site in their preview of Episode 3.

"Hey Pa! I just finished feeding the flames, whaddaya want me ta do next?"


----------



## Gold Knight (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey, even the translators we've had for the Naruto manga don't always leave the Shadow Clone as "Kage Bunshin no Jutsu."  Personally I would rather have the English translation rather than hearing stuff like "Goukakyuu no Jutsu" and "Shikotsumyaku" and being totally confused.

I'll agree with earthmancer that they should have just left "jutsus" as "techniques" though, but I wouldn't mind if "jutsu" became part of the American vocabulary.  =)

When you get down to it we're just being nit-picky because we're such veteran Naruto readers.  Remember they are targeting the Naruto cartoon mostly to kids and people with no knowledge of the story.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 13, 2005)

Crush! said:
			
		

> That would sound utterly retarded. Let's all thank the heavens you have nothing to do with the dub.




I was being sarcastic.


Apparently, I did a really good job.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 13, 2005)

Naruto-Kun1000 said:
			
		

> OMG OMG OMG that was the worst Naruto and Sakura voice i have ever heard. i was ready to break my TV. Naruto sounds like alittle girl that has a really bad sore throat, and Sakura just sounds BAD. Really i was thinking that there was going to be the same great voices as the Japanese version. Also the fact that Shonen Jump interviewed the guys that were incharge of the dubbing voices and said that the English version was to sound as the Japanese version should be smacked upside the head and then thrown all the way down into Narutos Voice box to help make him sound better. Lets not forget the fact that they changed the Skill names to american. AkA Shadow Clone Tech. and Sexy Jutsu. What happened to Kage Bushin no Jutsu. Really pisses me off.




If this ends up a double post, I apologize, but this needs some disecting.


How in the world can it sound *exactly* like the japanese version without being in japanese?? How...no really..how?

Kage bushin no jutsu is entirely japanese, now unless they were goin to throw in subtitles at opportune moments(which, btw might look silly) it would take away from viewership not add to it.  I mean, yes you know what kage bushin means, but if it weren't for the subtitles would you?  This is a dub, so things that were translated that way (subtitles) have no place here.  Instead, they translate the script so you can hear what Naruto's favorite jutsu means. 


  I hope that clears things up.



*edit* Also, if you were really going to smack your tv simply based on not enjoying what you saw there,  you may need to seek professional assistance.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 13, 2005)

IMHO, deep down inside every single one of you complaining, you are simply complaining because you can't admit you like a show that is showing on a kids channel, making it a kids cartoon. (Somehow, I think I'm finding myself learning that it dosent bother me 'cos I am a kid)

Yes, Naruto is a kids show, it really is. Nearly every single feature in the entire show is what kids like. And of 'cause, theres alot more to Naruto then that, but it really is for kids, but that dosent stop adults from enjoying the show aswel.

On the other hand, if you think still don't believe Naruto is a kids anime, you can try animes that are targeted towards adults (Not Hentai) and I'm sure you'll change your mind.

EG. Elfen Lied, KGNE, Hachikuro

You will realise that the content in animes that are targeted towards adults and animes targeted towards kids is a totally different concept.


----------



## Ami (Sep 13, 2005)

I complain that some people make a big deal that naruto is on cartoon network....
well Toonami has been one of the best showers of anime.....people should just like it on that channel....^^'


----------



## TDM (Sep 13, 2005)

And it's not like they have to watch it either.


----------



## Killa0 (Sep 13, 2005)

I hate the dubbed version mostly because they have to cut out so much from the episodes that are going to be upcomming because there is so much blood and violence and the wittle kids cant watch all this blood and violence on tv so they have to cut all they good stuff out thats just my point of view


----------



## green tea96 (Sep 13, 2005)

i thought the dub was decent no need to overreact


----------



## Ami (Sep 13, 2005)

The dubbed is fine...you dont have to go overreact about it...
duel masters is even worse dubbed than this-adding...


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 13, 2005)

Holy cow, sentence structure and punctuation, please!


----------



## Hatake Kakashiold (Sep 13, 2005)

ColleenS said:
			
		

> What is this Malaysia dub version and where can I find it..?



Yeah, I wanna know too!


----------



## Ami (Sep 13, 2005)

The way the characters talk!
Man....naruto sounds like a girl!


----------



## Xgamer245 (Sep 13, 2005)

you know....Iruka doesnt sound emo during any of the scenes....whenever hes talking he never really acts emotional even during Misuki fight scene during dub ep 1.....or any part...I really want this to like improve.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Sep 13, 2005)

Itachi Pwnz All said:
			
		

> Post Scriptum- Instead of Ero-Sennin aka Perverted Hermit it's gonna be Frog Hermit..


NO NO NO NO!!!! my beloved Jiriraya-sama:sad


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Sep 13, 2005)

Itachi Pwnz All said:
			
		

> Post Scriptum- Instead of Ero-Sennin aka Perverted Hermit it's gonna be Frog Hermit..


NO NO NO NO!!!! my beloved Jiriraya-sama:sad


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Sep 13, 2005)

Itachi Pwnz All said:
			
		

> Post Scriptum- Instead of Ero-Sennin aka Perverted Hermit it's gonna be Frog Hermit..


NO NO NO NO!!!! my beloved Jiriraya-sama:sad


----------



## Oshio (Sep 13, 2005)

What?s with the triple post? Anyways, stop winning and complaining about the little things they change. They need to change it so they won?t get their ass screwed over. At least they didn't change too much of the things that comes out in it and they made it into TV: PG. If it had that TV: y7 then it wouldn't have much of the crap it has so we?re lucky. So stop being hypocrites and watch it or don't watch it. Nobody is making you do it.


----------



## Sabriam (Sep 13, 2005)

The "believe it" thing did annoy me a bit.

The opening music could have been worse. I was half expecting a "Rock the Dragon" equivalent.

"Ninja, Ninja, NinjaNinja, Naruto Ninja Z!"


----------



## Shishou (Sep 13, 2005)

I couldn't finish watching the first episode.  It made me sayd.

Why the hell would the dumb fucks keep the word Jootsu, but translate everything else?  This is the first time, I would rather them have translated something, instead of keeping it.

Shadow clone Jootsu!  It sounds so gay.  I'd have preferred Shadow Clone Technique.  At least it wouldn't sound retarded.


And why does Iruka have a manlyish voice?  They really needed to switch Mizuki and Iruka's voice actors.  Because it simply didn't cut it.


----------



## Sweet Ambrosia (Sep 13, 2005)

If you guys have a problem with Iruka's voice, then be thankful he's a fairly minor character and we won't see much of him till the chuunin exams.


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 13, 2005)

hey those 'little things' can be big things when you have watched a series that has gone on for as long as it has.

i think alot of people underestimate the role these little things when you pile them all up. im not saying the dub is horrible or that the edits are a deal breaker, but the things that are cut can sometimes make or break a scene as it was originally done.

but i dont hold it against them, they had to make these cuts to fit the show into the age group/rating they wanted Naruto in.  Plus, itll entice all of the new fans to go out and buy the uncut dvds to see what they missed.


----------



## Archssor (Sep 13, 2005)

The dubbed version was OKAY...


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 13, 2005)

trooper11 said:
			
		

> but i dont hold it against them, they had to make these cuts to fit the show into the age group/rating they wanted Naruto in.  Plus, itll entice all of the new fans to go out and buy the uncut dvds to see what they missed.



People will be disappointed to find that the uncut versions don't really show all that much more.

I always get so pissed off when publishing companies release "UNCUT! UNRATED!" versions of movies, when all they really do is add the word "fuck" here and there.

Pretty stupid if you ask me.


----------



## DeathIsComing (Sep 13, 2005)

man, after hearing so many complaints about the dub version's suckness, i realized that Naruto is still Naruto!!!!! everything is pretty much the same. oh wow, the voice changed! big whoop!
i really think the dub VAs are better than wat i had in mind. anyways, i aint go much time so i'll end this by saying, if you're a naruto fan, then you'll love all the way, no matter wat.


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 13, 2005)

lol i love this mentality that if you dont like the dub then your not a naruto fan at all.

loving something is knowing when to be honest as well lol.  

but all joking aside, hey if you think the dub is great, then thats fine.  really alot of these issues are subjective, and different people are going to have different feelings towards the voices.  dont attack them just becuase they dont get the same feeling you do.  same goes for not liking the cuts or the change in music.  maybe you dont care about any changes made, but its not unfair for someone else to miss those things.


'People will be disappointed to find that the uncut versions don't really show all that much more.'

good point, how many rerereleases have there been for dbz? each claiming more uncut then the last lol.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 13, 2005)

trooper11 said:
			
		

> lol i love this mentality that if you dont like the dub then your not a naruto fan at all.
> 
> loving something is knowing when to be honest as well lol.
> 
> ...




Dbz was done by funimation not viz.  With there being as few cuts as I've noticed, I have no doubt it will be entirely uncut.


Another thing I have know problem with people not liking the dub, I wasn't completely impressed with Mail Flanigan, but unlike you, a lot of people are just screaming bloody murder and not backing it up.  That is my only issue.  
You can think whatever you want, but if someone asks for a reason and all yu can say is,"cuz!!" than deserve however you're treated.


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 13, 2005)

i wasnt relating funimation to Viz, but you cant say its not impossible that that could happen.  we iwll have to see how far the cuts go as we see more episodes.

well ive given my reasons why i dont like some aspects of the dub, and others have done that as well.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes you have and *some* others have.  I was merely addressing the *many* who haven't.


----------



## mgrace (Sep 14, 2005)

The problem is that we have heard and become use to the jap voices of Naruto....
No matter what they did in english it would be a half effort.. The good thing is that we have subbed episodes and I will buy Jap Naruto DVD with Subtitles and yeah....


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

whoever negged repped me 'cos they disagreed with my post, I would just like to tell you you're rep. didnt work 'cos you don't have enough posts, and why neg rep someone just 'cos you disagree with him? Just 'cos you can't admit Naruto is a kids show


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Sep 14, 2005)

mgrace said:
			
		

> The problem is that we have heard and become use to the jap voices of Naruto....
> No matter what they did in english it would be a half effort.. The good thing is that we have subbed episodes and I will buy Jap Naruto DVD with Subtitles and yeah....



I think that this will be the most beneficial outcome of Cartoon Networks actions. While I may not like the censorship and dubbing (which is standard for Americanized anime) I will be very happy to own Naruto on NTSC DVD, be able to play Naruto video games, and get a Naruto toy in my happy meal.
Wait... ...scratch that last one.


----------



## Gejimayu (Sep 14, 2005)

mgrace said:
			
		

> The problem is that we have heard and become use to the jap voices of Naruto....
> No matter what they did in english it would be a half effort.. The good thing is that we have subbed episodes and I will buy Jap Naruto DVD with Subtitles and yeah....



You genius, the Japanese Naruto DVDs don't have English subtitles. Nor will they ever. Any Region 2 or Region 0 DVD of Naruto with subtitles is a bootleg.


----------



## Blind Squirrel (Sep 14, 2005)

Some things you have to say:

First off, just because you personally can't pick up feeling and emotion from a good Japanese VA performance doesn't mean that nobody else can. Some communication instincts run much deeper than language. Naruto's Japanese voice is brash but immature, which makes it a perfect fit for Naruto. Kakashi's is laid back. And you can actually hear the appropriate emotion in their voices when they speak.

Second off, there's no excuse for some of the horrible voices heard in dubs. VAs are supposed to be professionals, and at very least I'd expect them to be able to do a voice that sounds like a human being's natural speaking voice, not like a 13-year old trying to disguise his voice in a prank phone call. Voice actors for original American cartoons  can do it, why not dub VAs? A series as popular as Naruto done by a company as large as Viz airing on Cartoon Network should be able to hire some actual talent. Also, if I can manage not to butcher words like "jutsu" or "genin", then a professional should have no problem not tripping over the words. 

Third, there's no need to "Americanize"anything. Sure, they'll be some things that an unfamiliar American audience won't understand, but that's half the charm of watching anime in the first place. It's different; something new. They'll get used to it, especially when it's being aired on something like Toonami, where they show a lot of anime.

Finally, you like the dub, congratulations. Other people don't, and trying to claim that your opinion is sacred, never to be contradicted,  makes you sound like an idiot.

All in all the dub was average. Not done well at all, but not botched.


----------



## eXshinobi (Sep 14, 2005)

Naruto sounds extra soft! I couldn't feel the "Naruto-ness". Anyhow, Ebisu had a nice dub voice. I hope the rest of the voices are managable


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Sep 14, 2005)

The dub was alright, no where near great, and that's because it was definitely missing elements that you can see in the original. With the dub, it's like they were trying to hard, or in some cases not hard enough to add the voices of the characters. It was almost as if they were detached from the actual characters, which makes it hard to get into. I was happy they kept some aspects of the original in the dub, but since that "feeling" I get after getting through a sub is just not in this, it still makes it a major let down.


----------



## Cougar-kun (Sep 14, 2005)

The dub was actually way better than I expected.  My olny complaints are:
1. the skrewed up theme and ending songs
2. the name pernounciation
3. lack of blood
4. Naruto's voice is too fucking raspy
5. not a lot of cursing
6. lack of back ground music in some parts
Otherwise, it was very good.


----------



## Sin. (Sep 15, 2005)

Who the hell is naruDO and the great hokaGAY?


----------



## Shadow Sasuke (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll say the turth, IT SUCKED! It was soooo sad, everything was blocked out, and Naruto's voice SUCKED! The Japanse subbed was wayyyyy better........


----------



## Junkman (Sep 15, 2005)

i hope everyone realizes that because of differences in japanese and english show time allowences they couldn't show the original opening and endings of naruto.

dwha?

that means american tv show half an hour doesn't allow them to be able to have such a long opening and ending theme songs.


----------



## Shadow Sasuke (Sep 15, 2005)

Who cares about my post count? THe dubbed DOES suck, the Japense was wayyyy better. They had more scenes, and no stuff was blocked out, unlike the dubbed which has no blood, or nose bleed after the sexy jujtsu.


----------



## tmbg (Sep 15, 2005)

Well there is no need to whine and bitch about it. ALL the blood wasnt edited out, they didnt cut any full "scenes". the theme song could have been rap or hip-hop, but wasn't, and it wasn't done by 4kids tv.... god the horror.


----------



## genesisofire (Sep 15, 2005)

Shadow Sasuke said:
			
		

> Who cares about my post count? THe dubbed DOES suck, the Japense was wayyyy better. They had more scenes, and no stuff was blocked out, unlike the dubbed which has no blood, or nose bleed after the sexy jujtsu.





Well, I don't exactly LOVE the dub, but I don't remember any scenes cut out. The only "scenes" cut were the intro and outro.


----------



## Rikudou (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't like the voices, but that's only because I've seen the Japanese version, I guess...
It's just necessary to do this because somehow Americans can't stand to watch something with subs:S . Is it THAT much of a problem that American kids watch something with foreign sound? Is there a law against it?
Enlighten me please


----------



## Memnoch (Sep 15, 2005)

For me, the dub does suck somewhat .. but I think for 95% of cartoon network viewers, it'll be just great .. especially the younger viewers and those who have not been able to see Naruto before. 

As for why I don't like the dub too much, it's just my personal preference to watch the originally shown creative work, with original voices/story/etc. 

As far as dubs go, this one looks decent .. certainly tons better than what happened to One Piece. 

Best dub I've seen, Cowboy Bebop. Though even that I still prefer the japanese VAs, no offence to the english VAs though ..


----------



## DesertLily (Sep 15, 2005)

So much blood was taken out.  :|  I'm happy that they kept the scenes in, but damn.  :\  They definitely took some liberty with the script (NOT in a good way), and the voices....Urgh.  The voices wouldn't be so bad if the acting wasn't so poor.  Especially Iruka's voice when he freaks out...it made me cringe.

The ONLY reason I'll keep watching is because I want to see the other characters appear.  *sighs*  So troublesome.


----------



## osteoporosis730 (Sep 15, 2005)

i cant stand the english dub....its just horrible..i vow not to ever watch the english dub naruto......thats how bad it is..imma stick to the original....is it just me or...everytime they dub a anime in english...the english dub is horrible...for instance..."FMA" horrible...only good enlish translated anime was DBz....cuz all the voices matches the body..and pretty good voice acting too....welll yeah..those are my thoughts....


----------



## SStrunks (Sep 15, 2005)

I think the new english naruto is O.K. because you all gotta admit it couldve been so much worse. The voices are alittle funny, but I bet you anything to people who have not seen the anime before, they would think its fine. It's just that we've all seen the japanese version and we're used to them. I like how they kept the anime music original, and they also made an effort and try to pronounce the names/jutsus right. It's good we didnt hear any of that shitty translation from the VIZ manga version of naruto. Another thing I wish they did was keep the intro/outro from the japanese version, I hate that rock crap they play for the intro/outro.


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 15, 2005)

"i hope everyone realizes that because of differences in japanese and english show time allowences they couldn't show the original opening and endings of naruto."

that doesnt make sense since Inuyasha kept its orginal themes and still was kept in the 30 minute time frame.

i highly doubt it was time constraints.  even if it was, im sure they could have just cut the original songs to fit, not have to go to the trouble of remixing a short, half attempt.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 15, 2005)

DesertLily said:
			
		

> So much blood was taken out.  :|  I'm happy that they kept the scenes in, but damn.  :\  They definitely took some liberty with the script (NOT in a good way), and the voices....Urgh.  The voices wouldn't be so bad if the acting wasn't so poor.  Especially Iruka's voice when he freaks out...it made me cringe.
> 
> The ONLY reason I'll keep watching is because I want to see the other characters appear.  *sighs*  So troublesome.




What liberties pretell??  I actually re-watched the subbed and the dub back and forth(with my vcr dvd combo,YEAH!) and noticed how spot on they were, even with things they didn't have to be.  Now I am not the dub super fan even if I seem like it.  There are some things that are bad about the dub( Miss Flanagan, I'm looking at you) but script consistancy was not one of them.    



I'm sorry but now I must give you a shadowless kick.


----------



## U-ZU-MA-KI (Sep 15, 2005)

lol when did naruto hit puberty? lol america butt raped naruto. they americanized the thing too much. have you noticed no american voice actor can scream with as much emotion as japanese. we just dont have that high pitched bitches voice. lol every minute of watching that dub i died a little inside


----------



## HAKU_lover (Sep 15, 2005)

I never ever gonna watch an epsiode, I didnt even see a full one only the preview. GOd damn it sounds so bad. WHy are the japanese voices so much better?


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 15, 2005)

HAKU_lover said:
			
		

> I never ever gonna watch an epsiode, I didnt even see a full one only the preview. GOd damn it sounds so bad. WHy are the japanese voices so much better?



Because you can't understand what they're saying.  Even with subtitles, you will NEVER get the same experience watching a Japanese dub as someone who's native language is Japanese.  Just give it a shot.  I did, and it was fine.



			
				U-ZU-MA-KI said:
			
		

> lol when did naruto hit puberty? lol america butt raped naruto. they americanized the thing too much. have you noticed no american voice actor can scream with as much emotion as japanese. we just dont have that high pitched bitches voice. lol every minute of watching that dub i died a little inside



You used "lol" three times.  That puts you on my hit list.

You want to know "americanized"?  Try watching every little mention of Japan completely edited out of Pokemon.  Try watching the characters of One Piece use "squirt guns" and drinking "juice".  I wish you would die a little bit outside as well, because you really don't understand cross culture translation.

As far as the intros and such go, I'm not missing them too much... ROCKS wasn't my all time favorite.  Well, more like my least favorite.

And I have a question for all you kiddies to ponder over...

Everyone seems to be obsessed with the fact that they didn't show WIND as the ending.  Why is it that when an english speaker doesn't pronounce japanese words perfectly to the teeth, you guys bash him/her out like he/she's the plague?  And then some Jap-o schmuck completely butchers the English language with his music (to the point where people don't even know what he's saying) and people think it's a crime that it isn't shown in America!!

I'm going to be what David Spade is to Hollywood.  What the FUCK?!


----------



## TDM (Sep 15, 2005)

A bit harsh, but you got it right.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 15, 2005)

n8dogg, will you ever cease to amaze me? It's like having a hitman for hire, except he's free and self targets idiots. It's like I died, went to heaven and God said "Since you were a good guy in this life, in the next I'll give you a little surprise. I think you'll like it. =D"

People seems to think Japanese is better just because they don't understand something. I'm sure that some Japanese viewers find Naruto's voice a bit annoying, because they understand what they're saying. Those who say the sub>dub because of language, you're just annoyed because now it's not in a language you don't understand, now it's in a language that *gasp* most of us speak! So other people know what the hell we are watching! OH NOES! O_o It's not like Naruto was a secret...-_-'


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 16, 2005)

i dont knwo about the people that would say the sub is better then the dub just becuase of the language.  anyone saying that is way off base.

alot of my problems are in that fact that some of the voices dont have the same edge.  its rare to just start watching a dub and feel comfortable with it, but i have watched such dubs, this is not one of them.  its decent sure, but there has bene some editing and some of the voices are suspect. ive said all this before though so no use repeating myself.

i want to see if the editing goes any farther as we get to more intense scenes and the voices of later characters.  right now i havent been blown away by the dub, but we will see hwo it progresses.

"Everyone seems to be obsessed with the fact that they didn't show WIND as the ending. "

Since I never said anyhting against english pronunciation that is done well, I think Im entitled to like 'Wind' .  Just realize that there are some of us that arent just crazy flamers that want to cuase trouble.  I liked the ending, so of course Im going want to keep it over the 'remix' they threw together.

If you didnt like the theme songs thats fine, its a personal preference.  But, Im sure you liked at least one of the themes, and its a good possibility they will all be cut, so eventually your going to be missing a theme just like the rest of us.


----------



## rinka (Sep 16, 2005)

The voice actors sux especially Naruto's. I don't understand why did they chose women to be Naruto's seiyuu/voice actor. Though Naruto's seiyuu is better than his voice actor.

Secondly, the theme songs. I dislike song without voice. Just the instrumental, it's boring. Kinda catchy, I know, but at least let someone sing it.

Thirdly of course the jutsu's name. When they turned to dubbed version, they're totally weird when pronounced. 

That's all I wanna complaint. Hope to get a better dubbed Naruto. Not like Pokemon, pls.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 16, 2005)

rinka said:
			
		

> The voice actors sux especially Naruto's. I don't understand why did they chose women to be Naruto's seiyuu/voice actor. Though Naruto's seiyuu is better than his voice actor.
> 
> Secondly, the theme songs. I dislike song without voice. Just the instrumental, it's boring. Kinda catchy, I know, but at least let someone sing it.
> 
> ...




You do know the japanese naruto seiyuu is a woman too, don't you?


  It seems trooper is the only one here with GOOD arguements against the dub.  I hope some of you others will follow his example.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Sep 16, 2005)

I have no major complaints as of yet. I enjoy the original Japanese more than the English dub for reasons most of you do. However, I have not encountered anything horrible enough to influence me to boycott the American version. I feel like it could be much much worse. All in all, I'm just glad that, so far, the series hasn't been slaughtered.


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 16, 2005)

rinka said:
			
		

> Secondly, the theme songs. I dislike song without voice. Just the instrumental, it's boring. Kinda catchy, I know, but at least let someone sing it.



Just be happy they DON'T sing and say something really stupid...

*thinks back to the original DBZ theme song*  ....brrr.... is it cold in here or is it just me?

Yu Yu Hakusho's opening was better in English than Japanese.  But other than that, most of the "singing" openings in English were a bit trite.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 16, 2005)

There's not a lot for me to complain about the dub. The only thing that's disappointing is having none of the Japanese openings/endings, most voices, and the editing of blood. Despite all that, it looks like it's going pretty good.


----------



## point314 (Sep 16, 2005)

lol, if you hadn't notice, these voices are people who are of any asian blood. You can't blame them for their voices. Atleast they pronounce the names as best as they can. I think they did a good job. Well sorta .


----------



## BowYoshi (Sep 17, 2005)

YAY MY FIRST POST!!!
Anyways, i have questions...
How do you say naruto?
The TV said NA-RU-TOE
I originally thoguht it was NA-RU-TOO
And i watch 1-100 episolds already(the jap with english words) and I think i should stick to the jap one cuz...
One year have 52 weeks.
52 episolds a year.
How long would it take???


----------



## newport (Sep 17, 2005)

only complaint from me.....is what another member brought up, how they said naruto's name all slow.....and naruto's voice isn't too bad, but it should be more eccentric-passionate.


----------



## BowYoshi (Sep 17, 2005)

Can anyone answer my question?
I think it was better then i suspected but it wasn't as good as the original. I'm sure some hardcore Naruto fan would of done 100% better.


----------



## Beefy (Sep 17, 2005)

i thought it was pronounced saus-kay and nar-ru-toe ka-ka-shi jewt-su and so on though. well atleast pronounced generally correct. maybe its not the pronunciation at all thats wrong. its just they are unfamiliar with it and were struggling through saying it. just my thought O.o


----------



## narutofan1010 (Sep 17, 2005)

Tigerchu said:
			
		

> I have only seen epi 1 Naruto Dub English so far, thanks to  for supplying^^
> 
> They actually did a decent job.  My MAIN complaint is the butchering of the names.  I cringed when I heard Uchiha Sasuke's name changed around (can't type his Americanized name, hurts too much...)



You do have to take into account that the naming order is differnt here in america instead of family name/given name like in japanese it is given name/family name so Uchiha Sasuke it would be said Sasuke Uchiha so please take that into account next time


----------



## narutofan1010 (Sep 17, 2005)

Shadow Sasuke said:
			
		

> Who cares about my post count? THe dubbed DOES suck, the Japense was wayyyy better. They had more scenes, and no stuff was blocked out, unlike the dubbed which has no blood, or nose bleed after the sexy jujtsu.


you have to remember that most of the blood did stay in the battle scenes like the fight between Iruka and Mizuki. so what if theres no blood after the sexy jutsu does the blood really have any proupose in the sexy jutsu scenes besides as an explenation of why the characters go flying like they do, and a note in the scene in episode 2 where Naruto uses the Sexy Jutsu on the Hokage he dabbed his nose with a tissue as though he was trying to wipe off blood from a nose bleed and same goes in episode 1 where Naruto uses it on Iruka Iruka recoils and comes back with what appear to be nose plugs or tissues hanging from his nose to stop a nose bleed then back to episode 2 when Naruto uses the herem jutsu on Ebisu his eyes have a glazed over look like you get from severe loss of blood :


----------



## Lord-Mortez (Sep 17, 2005)

Omfg, Naruto does not sound like a 30-year old...


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 17, 2005)

"2. The dubbed Naruto anime was zoomed in/cropped! If you look at the originals/fansubbings, you'll see what I mean. Really bad.  "

Thats strange.  Now I dont think this ruins things for the dub only viewier, I dont understand why its cropped, but indeed it is.  I havent seen a dubbed anime that was croppe dfor tv.  maybe they made a mistake in reencoding after editing and overlapping the new audio.  i dont see any reason to consciously crop the video.


----------



## gaara621 (Sep 17, 2005)

Dude naruto sounded about 6 or so


----------



## Chibi Chibi Rose (Sep 17, 2005)

>.< I really think they need to quit trying to act Japanesy when they don't have a CLUE in hell about how the language works. I'm a second year Japanese student at my high school and Sensei commented that although they hadn't competely gotten things wrong, it was still painful to listen to.

But I will admit to thinking that the dubbing was by far one of the better done dubs I've ever seen. For once in my life I didn't cringe when they said the character's name. (Which was my biggest fear ABOUT the anime)

But as far as the blood and gore they took out, I think they cut too much. By cutting the blood dripping from Iruka-sensei's nose and the Hokage-sama's nose, the following actions made no sense.

So I give it a C- for Effort but it's no where NEAR a B....

And I SWEAR TO GOD that if they ruin Itachi-kun in ANY SORT OF WAY I shall bring the wrath of GOD down upon them


----------



## Chibi Chibi Rose (Sep 17, 2005)

narutofan1010 said:
			
		

> you have to remember that most of the blood did stay in the battle scenes like the fight between Iruka and Mizuki.



Yes, what channel were you watching? Maybe the happy friends (Not the murder hunting woodlend creatrues but a channel like BBS/PBS.) channel?

They left more blood in the MANGA than they did in teh show. When Iruka-sensei leans over Naruto in the first episode he spats one drop of blood. If I had something big sharp and painful stuck in my back I'd be screaming bloody hell and spitting up alot more than that. 

Like always they've taken out everything that makes sense in the anime because it's "too violent" for today's viewers.



			
				narutofan1010 said:
			
		

> so what if theres no blood after the sexy jutsu does the blood really have any proupose in the sexy jutsu scenes besides as an explenation of why the characters go flying like they do



><; You gotta be kidding me.  That happens to guys... when... god, go ask your health teacher about that one. But it's a very funny joke if you understand it and they tore it to pieces.



			
				narutofan1010 said:
			
		

> Iruka recoils and comes back with what appear to be nose plugs or tissues hanging from his nose to stop a nose bleed then back to episode 2 when Naruto uses the herem jutsu on Ebisu his eyes have a glazed over look like you get from severe loss of blood :



Yeah but seriously, that could be either a "Holy Crap she was hooooooot" or the "That was scary as heck"

Without the drippy blood, it doesn't make much sense


----------



## Chibi Chibi Rose (Sep 17, 2005)

Another comment to bring up:

America is against Yaoi and Yuri relationships so there very well could be a change in Haku and Zabuza's relationship.

Take Sailor Moon S for example. Haruka and Michiru (Uranus and Neptune) were gay lovers in the original anime but when it was brought over to the US they were changed to cousins who were "just friends"

I'm sorry but I seriously don't believe cousins can hug suggestivly and not have people raising an eyebrow.

So if they follow the "dubbing trait" then they will most likely either make Haku a brother of Zabuza, a cousin, a friend or if they're feeling crazy they will just make him a her.

Why? Because America is Homophobic. ¬¬


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 17, 2005)

Um...Chibi was it?  What kept you from having all that in one post? ^


----------



## Swol (Sep 17, 2005)

man i thought that everybody eles was aite (quote: "aite")  it wasn't as good as i thought it would be tho.  i did have a lot of hopes for it to be much better but it isnt.  well what i thought was "aite" was the minor character's voice like the third.  that was done nicly.  but man, the one that got me going the most was naruto's  annoying voice.  jeeeze i barly watch ep 2 after the first one.  its so... screechy.  it bothers me everytime naruto talks now.  it just dosent fit him honestly and i think naruto's voice would fit perfectly good on a 70 year old lady.  forreals now.  now the jap's voice for naruto was awsome.  it was just so perect.  iam not tryin to say that the amer. relese should have the exact same voice like the jap, but i just thought that toonumi didnt look hard enough. u see, dbz, the voice acting was perfect..  the attitude of each voice matches the each character correctly.  dbz was one of the more perfect dub anime relese in usa.  i just felt that toonumi really slack off on naruto's voice. i think they just pick her by random from a box.  iam sure there are other more talented voice actors out there that would make naruto ever so more perfect.  i thought the pronunciation was good tho. ther not japanese ppl so offcourse they cant say jutsu right nor say some names correctly.  shoot, even i cant say some of there names correctly.  lol.  so bravo to the pronunciations as it was done rather well and it was better then i thought.  oh yea it was cool how they didnt change to the the names of the moves.  i was happy.  instead of grappleganger (lol what a dumb ass move name!) it's completly translated into shadow clones.  hopefully they wont call neji evil eyes too ( lol, man that was soo dump for the english relese of the manga.) also, some of the humor was taken out espically the nosebleed.  i was ofcourse piss because personally i thought it was the nose bleeding that made naruto sooo big and funny. com on toonumi, whats a noose bleeding going to do to the kids eh?  its just a nose bleed.  oh yea, but was it me or iam imagineing it?- didnt naruto snuck into the third's home and while he was stealing the scroll, the third saw him and naruto use the sexy transformation...???  and thrn supposily defeated the third?  i was like wtf?  iam not even going to watch ep 3.  or anyother eps.  maybe if they change the voice, ill watch it.  but iam pretty sure that wont happened til naurto goes all mature and have the new set of cloths.  o yea, man i was piss.  y didnt they have the song Wind??????  omg that song matched the freakin first season.  man i was like wtf?  that was sooo dumb of them for not putting it in the end.  well for sure, iam not gonna watch the american releas naruto series anymore.  thx but no thx, i prefer the jap relese!.


----------



## [I am teh Haruka] (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't like Ino, Shikamaru, Sasuke, Sakura, or Kakashi's voice.

And besides the editing... I guess that's it.


----------



## psuedospike (Sep 17, 2005)

*damn hypocritical media!*

hey all,

Above all else, what pisses me off about the dub is that anyone could change the channel to 3-6-10, take your pick, during the same time frame Naruto is on and see people being shot, raped, and stabbed (thanks a lot CSI)...yet they cut out a nose-bleed and mild cursing in one of my favorite shows!! (bastard is not a curse anymore - unless its in a cartoon!)   WTF!   It's just so hypocritical to change everything around just because its a cartoon.  There is such stigma here in America about cartoons...not by the fans mind you but by the a-holes who buy the rights and decide that because its a cartoon it needs to be cutesy and gay!   Naruto has humor sure, but the reason its a good anime is the emotion and intensity behind the stories and the humor - and without the 'adult' themes the whole story becomes trite and uninteresting!  Just try and watch the FUNimation (that name is a joke btb) version of One Piece...you can't unless you're 10. 

My biggest problem is the translation.   Just because you purchase the licensing doesn't mean you should be able to change every sentence to sound more "american".   This is especially infuriating because fans (thank you all!!!!!) have already done ALL the hard work and translated everything, so it should take 20 min to dub any anime episode...ie- get the cast of Bebop and have them do what they do.   Speaking of voice actors the voices ARE bad, but I have heard worse...still, the voices definetly weren't faithful to the Japanese voices at all.    Kakashi is a perfect example, he just doesn't sound cool or laid back and that just sucks.   

The US theme music is crap pure and simple.

It just sucks because when I want one of my friends to watch an anime I always yap about, they see the americanized version and think I'm a PUSSY cause its so chopped up and lame!   Can't wait to see how they butcher Bobobo...

I think we, as fans, should make a petition, all put in $10 around the world and buy the rights to BLEACH now - so when it comes over here eventually it won't be cut up and destroyed!


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 17, 2005)

Didn't read your post Swol.  Think hard about why.

psuedospike, why is it that a cartoon has to have cuss words to be cool?  If anything, I think it makes a show really stupid if they add in a random cussword.  I recall watching a Bubblegum Crisis OVA, and instead of a character saying "Wait, come back here!" like they do in the original Japanese version, she yells out, "FUCK!"  ...I mean, what was the purpose of that?

And don't be an idiot and think that the licensing company would use the fansubs as the script.  If that was the case, then that would mean all the translators did work for free without any pay.  I'm pretty sure I would be upset if someone used my work and didn't give me a dime for it.  If anything, the fansubs are probably the reason why the licensing company had to use different sentence structures.

Once again, I observe that you believe something has to be "adult" (which you clearly aren't, mentally) in order to be cool.

And I'll say it again!  Americans aren't familiar with nosebleeds referring to lustful thoughts!  People would have no idea what it was about, and instead complain and bitch about the excessive blood that appears for apparently no good reason!

Think before you post!

4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.  4KIDS DID ONE PIECE.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 17, 2005)

They are gearing Naruto for kids.

Given that, the dub is as close to perfect as I could have conceived.

P.S. I think the Japanese nosebleeding joke is retarded.


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 17, 2005)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> They are gearing Naruto for kids.
> 
> Given that, the dub is as close to perfect as I could have conceived.
> 
> P.S. I think the Japanese nosebleeding joke is retarded.



Yeah, seriously.  I don't get a nosebleed when I see a naked chick!  Is it something that normally happens to people?

....stupid japs....


----------



## psuedospike (Sep 17, 2005)

*response to n8dogggg...word*

"Once again, I observe that you believe something has to be "adult" (which you clearly aren't, mentally) in order to be cool."

whatever...you're a douche.- warren g wanna b  ;P

I don't want to argue...especially with someone who feels the need to berate my post for no reason.  My opinion is as valid as anyone else's.   Cursing does not = adult, I was refering to the overall feel of the dub version and i stand by that.  If they curse in Japanese it should be in the dub as well, that is all.  I don't care if Americans aren't familiar with nosebleeds...the people who watch anime are and it makes NO sense when that portion is cut out.  oops, didn't know/care which crappy dub team did OnePiece...they are all guilty of the same things..some more than others.

PS - that was my first post here and probably my last... since instead of chatting about the topic people feel the need to insult my comments and username, which I have used forever (way before bebop)...so I have to do it back and um...this is dumb.

What do people with brains think of the situation of dubs pissing you off?  No "regulators", please!


----------



## numerrik (Sep 17, 2005)

my only qualm is that naruto sounded way too old, and sakura was a bit off, but i can get used to the voices after a while.


----------



## psuedospike (Sep 17, 2005)

*poor drunk Rock*

I wonder what they will do to episode where Rock Lee gets drunk by accident...one my favorites, soon to be butchered I'm sure.


----------



## psuedospike (Sep 17, 2005)

*poor drunk Rock*

I wonder what they will do to episode where Rock Lee gets drunk by accident...one my favorites, soon to be butchered I'm sure.


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 17, 2005)

psuedospike said:
			
		

> "Once again, I observe that you believe something has to be "adult" (which you clearly aren't, mentally) in order to be cool."
> 
> whatever...you're a douche.- warren g wanna b  ;P
> 
> ...



Berate your post for no reason?  I saw plenty of holds in your argument and decided to reveal them.  That's how I work, buddy!  If you keep posting here, you'll see that I like to do it a lot.

Amd the last time I checked, I have a brain.

In fact, it seems as though you didn't even thoroughly read my post, since your response is basically saying that I'm a blatant flamer.

You're pretty nieve if you think that Viz would alienate the casual viewer in favor of the smaller group of anime watchers.  If you would read in my post, as you clearly did not, you would see that I had a very excellent reason for why they took out the nosebleed.  Most TV content watch dogs wouldn't understand the cultural meaning behind the stupid nosebleed, and regard it as a useless excess of blood.

And it is VERY relevant that 4Kids did One Piece.  They are notorious for slicing up a show to the point of taking out whole storylines, replacing every instance of violence with non-violent actions, and erasing every mention of Japan.  You are not very big on the anime scene, are you?

And since you seem to think cursing is completely necessary, I will cuss right now, just for you!

Fuck, bitch, whore, fagballs, asshole, penis, horsefucker, fudgepacker, arse, snatch, Jack Thompson.

There!  All of those dirty words should be plenty to spice up THIS post!

And who the FUCK is Warren G???


----------



## psuedospike (Sep 17, 2005)

*poor drunk Rock*

I wonder what they will do to episode where Rock Lee gets drunk by accident...one my favorites, soon to be butchered I'm sure.


----------



## U-ZU-MA-KI (Sep 17, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Because you can't understand what they're saying.  Even with subtitles, you will NEVER get the same experience watching a Japanese dub as someone who's native language is Japanese.  Just give it a shot.  I did, and it was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ol your funny mister big man they did americanize it too much and you are going on my DEE DEE DEE list retart


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 17, 2005)

U-ZU-MA-KI said:
			
		

> ol your funny mister big man they did americanize it too much and you are going on my DEE DEE DEE list retart



.........

So what's a DEE DEE DEE list?  And what's a retart?  And does anyone know what periods are now a-days?

Not only did you use "lol", you didn't even type it correctly!

You make me lose faith in humanity, Thee-who-can't-come-up-with-a-decent-screenname.

Fuck this, I'm playing my Dragon Quest VIII demo...

I haven't touched that thing and I've had it for days!


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 17, 2005)

Dee Dee Dee is a Carlos Mencia reference.

Kind of fits that a retarded jackass references a retarded jackass.


----------



## TheMexicanKingVII (Sep 18, 2005)

Is this really a good thread too have? If I was someone coming to this particular forum with no knowledge of Naruto, this thread could possibly keep me away from Naruto. We all complained for a day but are we not ruining it for other people. If anything couldn't we move the thread too the Japanese Forum so not too turn people off of Naruto?

I thought this was the main goal of this forum was to attract more people and keep interest but all I am seeing is a huge warning sign. This is of course personal reflection, but I think we all complained a great deal now we should all shut up.


Shuts up.


----------



## cunning Kitsune (Sep 18, 2005)

psuedospike said:
			
		

> I wonder what they will do to episode where Rock Lee gets drunk by accident...one my favorites, soon to be butchered I'm sure.


ya ya something along these lines
"Oh no this is Lees medicine!!! that means he has the .....wrong medicine. the medicine he took contains lizard tail! do you know what happens when Lee eats lizrd tails"


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 18, 2005)

cunning Kitsune said:
			
		

> ya ya something along these lines
> "Oh no this is Lees medicine!!! that means he has the .....wrong medicine. the medicine he took contains lizard tail! do you know what happens when Lee eats lizrd tails"



I'm pretty sure this will stay in.  Lee didn't get drunk on purpose, it was an accident.  I'm sure that isn't as bad as downing a 6 pack just for the heck of it.

If they show Naruto looking at a girly magazine, then this should be no problem.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow everyone keeps disregarding what happen to One Piece, however,whenever they mention the " butchering" that is going to take place in a VERY VERY way off episode it sound like a 4kids censor.  Viz has not insulted our intelligence, or the new kids watching it for that matter, please don't blow things out of proportion.  


 Now if they replace a shruiken or kunai with a hammer-gun, I'll join in your little rebellion (if you'll still have me), till then get over it.  Anyone who has seen the originals know that the story has been mached perfectly, this is all that matters.


 Oh and N8dogg, pseudo was making fun of your name with that WARREN G reference.


----------



## Splintered (Sep 18, 2005)

It's a little to early debating Rock Lee becoming drunk.  Didn't Viz only liscense 50 epis?


----------



## Naruto Ann (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure we need to start an Anti-Dub Fanclub. I'd pimp it around.

To the other post!!! >>> I'm not the only person that thinks English Naruto sounds like Pepper Ann.


----------



## 火影ナルト (Sep 18, 2005)

It's pretty lame compared to the original version (and that is pretty lame compared to the manga version). But if kids are introduced to this series, they may take interest in the Japanese version, and then the manga version. 

It's pretty lame, but who cares? If kids enjoy it, and put some value on it, it was worth it. And it's not really going to affect elite Naruto fans' enjoyment of the series.

Dubs don't really have any artistic value, but they still entertain people who can't stomach Japanese voices.

Dubs: lame but worth it.


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

Hehe, they prolly will keep in the sake, I mean come on, I'm pretty sure anybody over 10 watchingthat scene would know Lee is drunk anyway.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't know why I am posting this particular opinion in this thread, but I love some of the voices, Ino and Shikamaru, and even Sasuke sound GREAT! They bring their own touch, don't you think?

Stop comparing it to the Japanese version and look at it as its own.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 18, 2005)

David Gale said:
			
		

> It's pretty lame compared to the original version (and that is pretty lame compared to the manga version). But if kids are introduced to this series, they may take interest in the Japanese version, and then the manga version.
> 
> It's pretty lame, but who cares? If kids enjoy it, and put some value on it, it was worth it. And it's not really going to affect elite Naruto fans' enjoyment of the series.
> 
> ...


 

Great minds think alike.  This is what I've been saying for days now.


----------



## Sapphire_luna232 (Sep 18, 2005)

I wouldn't mind Naruto's voice so much if he put a little more emotion into it......... he's so.......... /monotone/ all the time. Even the more minor characters like Ino have more variation in the tone......... Sasuke also seems a little weird........ I think Sakura's voice is pretty good, though.


----------



## Blight (Sep 18, 2005)

This was easy to watch. Painful to listen to.

My problem is with the emotion in the Voice that was there in the japanese version is compleatly tossed aside in the english version.

Now I realise English is a mono-tone language, But come on.

someone could cut and paste the sound track for some fun though.

I will now perform sexy no jutso on you...


----------



## Naruto Ann (Sep 18, 2005)

Yuri Lowenthall sounded dead. Sasuke sounded cool and calm. He didn't sound like the goth kid striving to not care about anything.

Chouji ... I bet Tazmo hates Chouji's English voice hard. I want to hear Chouji "Me Chouji, me eat you uupp~" ala DBZdub Fat Buu.

Shikamaru was alright. Ino and Sakura need some work.

I wanted Steve Blum as Kakashi and god damn I'm spiteful because he's not. This other guy just doesn't suit me well.

I can't wait to hear how corny Naruto Ann's gonna sound during a few key fights.


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

Naruto Ann said:
			
		

> Yuri Lowenthall sounded dead. Sasuke sounded cool and calm. He didn't sound like the goth kid striving to not care about anything.



You just might be the only person that doesn't like Sasuke's Dub VA.


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 18, 2005)

n8dogg,

it sounds like to me that you actually like the edits that were done since your agaisnt any 'language', the nosebleed references, and some scenes you might not approve of anyway.

thats fine as your opinion, but it brings up a bigger question.

now i know that japanese producers dont or cant have a say in how the dubbing group edits thier creation, but you got to at least try to keep things intact as they originally were.

so you dont like some of those things?  well youll just have to deal with that by ignoring them.  i know youve heard plenty of people flaming and being obnoxious,  but its not unfair for someone to not like edits to be made.  i dont like the fact that any editing is needed, it should be able to stand on its own.  

personally, i think naruto as it originally is, is a great anime and would be popular regardless of lack of editing.  all that would change is that little kids couldnt watch the series, well thats unfortunate, but i dont think thats enough of an excuse to cut away at a show. 

the dub is decent, it has done some things well and faultered in others, but its fine for viewers here.  all im saying is that it could have been better in an uncut form.  Viz wants to maximize profits, thats  plain to see and i can understand that since they are a business, not exactly doing this for the fun of it.  Well how do you maximize profits?  Make your product as widly accesible as possible.  So they had to do some trimming with Naruto for it to be 'acceptable' in the US.  

Doesnt mean I have to like it just like you can like it if you want.


----------



## futuristxen (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't like Naruto's voice.  It will take time to adjust to it I guess.  But I just love how he sounds in the sub, it's hard to make the crossover.  The japanese voice seemed more expressive.  But I need to see a real Kyuubi moment to really compare.


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 18, 2005)

trooper11 said:
			
		

> n8dogg,
> 
> it sounds like to me that you actually like the edits that were done since your agaisnt any 'language', the nosebleed references, and some scenes you might not approve of anyway.
> 
> ...



Thank you for not being stupid like some of the other forum goers I've been seeing now-a-days.

It's not that I hate the little nosebleeds and such in the original show.  It's just that I don't see it as a very big deal for people to get their panties in a bunch over.  And yes, I can do without the stupid kissing scene, and I still think the nosebleed makes no sense, but it's not like I care so much that I'm trying to encourage people to actively take them out.  The fact that they edited those silly things in the localization seems to be nothing but a trivial detail designed to make the show more understandable, and I think it shouldn't be a reason to kill yourself over.

...well, if you feel like you have to kill yourself because of that, maybe it's for the best.


----------



## trooper11 (Sep 18, 2005)

oh i agree its not a reason to write off the dub, but its things like  that make me enjoy the original more, having the complete package.

it just comes down to those that miss the parts and those that dont wether you will enjoy the dub more or less.


now after seeing the 3rd episode, I was pleased with Sakura, Ino, and Hinata's voices, although i dont like the 'Cha-ching!' they put in for Inner Sakura, I thought 'hell ya' caught more of the feeling that Inner Sakura has lol, but they had to edit it somehow.

I wasnt sold on Kakashi or Shikamaru.  I just hope they adjust as the series goes on, i think the VA's could get it spot on, its just not quite what I would call great.  Kakashi didnt seem to have alot of feeling, and I want to hear more from Shikamaru before making a judgement.

Chouji was definitley not that great, i doubt id ever get use to his voice.  

Sasuke's was pretty good, but I actually liked the deeper tone of his japanese voice, where it had a more intense edge to it.  Maybe the VA can grow into that, cause it sounds like he could pull it off.


----------



## DosuKinuta (Sep 19, 2005)

It was horrible. That's all that needs to be said, the guys from True Naruto Style did better jobs on the voices...


----------



## puffmonkie (Sep 19, 2005)

I honestly think that Naruto sounds a bit like Ash from Pokemon.


----------



## mgrace (Sep 19, 2005)

Dub could be worse...... its ok.... I think its ok...


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 19, 2005)

puffmonkie said:
			
		

> I honestly think that Naruto sounds a bit like Ash from Pokemon.



You can say the same thing for every single young teenage male character in anime...

It does get slightly annoying, but at least it isn't terrible.

...Actually, Ash's voice is more annoying than Naruto's.


----------



## Jasper+Skies (Sep 19, 2005)

A problem with the Naruto dub that I find as a non-US person is the acent. I took Japanese lessons for a while, and I found the pronounciation of the "a" sounds in particular are clear "ah" sounds, whereas in an american acent the "ah" tends a little more towards the "aw" sound. It's just a little, but most American acents do this, and can lead to some off-centre pronounciation. Oh and there's emphasis... Dubs often put an emphasis on one syllable or another that shouldn't be there. Dub pronounciation of the name "Sakura" often falls under this problem.

I know very little about languages but that's the way it sounds to my ears, and it rubs me up the wrong way, I think I'll stick to the japanese version from now on.

I'm a bit nervous about the editing as well. If they didn't show the joke kiss between Naruto and Sasuke, they may go a bit mad with the Haku-Zabuza relationship, and we could have a "sailormoon cousins" situation again. Oh and the violence - the violence is an important part of Naruto, it has to be said, and I don't like the idea of messing around with it. Remember how utterly stupid Gundam Wing looked with the blood removed and all references to "kill" changed to "destroy"?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm in no means following the dub, but I just had to make a comment on Chouji's voice...

He sounded like a castrated rat with a sevre hormonal imbalance. But he only had what 3-4 words, so maybe it wasn't a fair portrayal of what his voice will be... *shudders*


----------



## fattybats (Sep 19, 2005)

The voices mostly suck. I hate naruto's voice the most. Sasuke sounds too old while chouji sounds too fat. Sakura's voice isn't that bad, but why screw up the main character. I hate most american dubbed animes! They mostly get fudged up by crappy voice actors. I would rather watch it in german or something.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 20, 2005)

fattybats said:
			
		

> The voices mostly suck. I hate naruto's voice the most. Sasuke sounds too old while chouji sounds too fat. Sakura's voice isn't that bad, but why screw up the main character. I hate most american dubbed animes! They mostly get fudged up by crappy voice actors. I would rather watch it in german or something.




Yeah, you're right.  Sasuke sounds sooo much younger in japanese.  These dub people are idiots if they think we can't notice such blatant inaccuracies.


Power to the people fattybats!!!


Power to the people!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 20, 2005)

Sasuke's always sounded like a full grown adult in the Japanese version to me.

Same for Shikamaru and Kiba.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 20, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Sasuke's always sounded like a full grown adult in the Japanese version to me.
> 
> Same for Shikamaru and Kiba.




Exactamundo.


----------



## Crazy6Mary6J (Sep 20, 2005)

The dubbed version was endurable and very well done compared to other animes. Some were massacred... at least Naruto wasn't... TOO much. My only complaints... they're more like dissapointements, really... is that, Iruka was NOT crying in 1st episode when he saves Naruto... I mean... the guy was speaking normally... the only indication that he was sad (in his voice) was that he was SNIFFING from time to time. I remember very well how emotional that seen used to be. And I was really trying to feel all those emotions... and I half felt them really, because the music is just so dramatic and you SEE him crying... but then, you have English-Iruka who's speaking normally... and SNIFFING from time to time. That's what I mostly dislike about dubs... they barely ever manage to put as much emotion in their voices... and I find that really disappointing. You try to like it... but then you have some weirdo who comes and destroys all the mood of the moment with his pathetic pseudo-sniffing.

And then there's the fact that every adult seems to be talking super-formally... which sounds just bad... and you they removed the Original songs... and added scenes from openings of the other seasons... gah...

Alright... I'm done!


----------



## Zeo (Sep 20, 2005)

gah

allright, MIzuki and Iruka, SUCKEDonthe triale, Imeantotal suckage.


HOWEVER, despite this, Irukas vioce is believable, if not as good as the Jap version.


As for Mizuki I hate this dub totally, and I have more to say, but it would probably be spoiling.

naruto: its a decent vicoe job, it just SUCKS comapred to the jap verion,because in the jap version, they found Naruto's "voice soulmate"

From what I've seen of Kakashi, I'm terribly disspointed, but since the next episode (AND THIS NOT SPOLIER, THE DANG PREIVEW WAS SHOWN, AS WELL BEING STATED IN THIS EP), but this is the episode where Kakashi introudces hmself to the genin team,and tells them he is thier teacher. That means we'll hear plenty of him talking.

Sakura: Okay I HATE sakura's vioce........ BUT tha's jsut because I LOVE her jap vicoe. If I had not watched the jap version,then I wouldn't mind sakura's vioce at all.

Saske:  Alltight admittedly bad...but not just wrong......I think asteh actor imprves, so will Saske.


----------



## mgrace (Sep 20, 2005)

u can tell the voice actors record separately.. When will VIZ learn to make it better record together... but it all comes down to cost really...


----------



## Grav (Sep 20, 2005)

Too painful to watch, really.

My biggest issue, along with the horrible voice actors and emotionless acting, was the pronociation. While I understand the Americans can't pronounce the names and such like it's pronounced in japanese, it stills pisses me off. Even the joke on April 1. about changing names (Sasuke wuold be Sean etc.) seems cool now.

My second issue is about the voice actors. Why they always hire VAs who can't act? That's the biggest problem here. Although, as Sakura sounds like she's having a wonderful good time, Naruto's voice reminds me of a 50-year-old lady who's smoked all her life, I can't really stress out how horrible can some of the future characters' voice's be (because of the spoiler warning I'm not going to include examples). But as I don't intend to watch the English dubs, it doesn't concern me. But I'm still going to be mad if (read: when) they screw it up.

Altogether, the English dubs plain suck. I can understand if an American can stand the voices, the pronounciation and such. But as a native Finnish speaker (the pronounciation is very similar to japanese), it's too horrible for me to listen. Enjoy the dubs, those of you who can, but I stick to the original.


----------



## Aojiroi (Sep 20, 2005)

I thought it was one of the worst thing i have ever seen, and i've seen a lot. ><

I thought it had some hope, until they edited out the accidental kissing sceen between Saskue and Naruto, i didn't understand why they couldn't show it so i gave up hope then. ><

I am so afraid to hear Rock Lees and Gaara's voice, i know they will ruin Gaara's. I will cry then, i will cry a lot...


----------



## mgrace (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah ohh well nothing is perfect... no
Hahaha thats an understatement


----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 20, 2005)

Naruto dubbings suck!!!!  waaaahhhhh! >.<


----------



## ~ Zhika ~ (Sep 20, 2005)

It didn't suck. You just had too high expectations. And yeah, .. no one's forcing you to watch it.

<< ... >>

I think I should go now.


----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 20, 2005)

~ Zhika ~ said:
			
		

> It didn't suck. You just had too high expectations. And yeah, .. no one's forcing you to watch it.
> 
> << ... >>
> 
> I think I should go now.


>.> fine, just went bad. didn't suck


----------



## firechamphokage (Sep 20, 2005)

It's sucks ass!! I'll stick to watching Naruto subbed. Everytime i hear naruto's voice, i wanna clear my throat. Shikamaru doesn't sound lazy enough and AGGHGHGHGHGH!!! It sucks!!! Thank God i get subbed episodes!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 20, 2005)

firechamphokage said:
			
		

> It's sucks ass!! I'll stick to watching Naruto subbed. Everytime i hear naruto's voice, i wanna clear my throat. Shikamaru doesn't sound lazy enough and AGGHGHGHGHGH!!! It sucks!!! Thank God i get subbed episodes!!


haha! yeah, makes me want to clear my throat too even if we have no cold or something! XD *AHEM!!!!*


----------



## Azreal (Sep 20, 2005)

They have no, or little, emotion in their voice. When being stabbed or crying, I'd assume one would speak in something other than a boring monotone.


----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 20, 2005)

Azreal said:
			
		

> They have no, or little, emotion in their voice. When being stabbed or crying, I'd assume one would speak in something other than a boring monotone.


monotone, monotone, monotone.... @.@ must hate monotone!!!!!! they lack emotion! T_T


----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 20, 2005)

ah, and in addition to my previous, previous post: its not like i expected too much, they just really did a poor dubbing job. XD


----------



## RockLee (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow, this thread is like a troll magnet/quarantine area...thank god.


----------



## Jinnai (Sep 20, 2005)

This is the best dubbed anime Toonami has ever aired.  Sure it will never be perfect to most fans of the sub, but Viz has done a great job with it.  I was skeptical too about Viz after what they've done with the manga and then not showing up to their panel at Otakon 2005.  They've definitely impressed me though.  Finding good voice actors that can portray young kids is difficult to do.  Cut them some slack.  Naruto sounds better each episode and most characters probably will as their VAs become more accustomed to their roles.  The script is almost the same and the edits are minimal.  I'm looking forward to rewatching the series in my native language.


----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 20, 2005)

^
 l
 l____ points at the thread title: Complaints thread, NOT dub praising thread. ^^


----------



## Jinnai (Sep 20, 2005)

I know.  I felt like defending it since it looked like some others did here.  Hmm... a complaint I have would be the lack of Japanese intro/outros, and some VAs lack emotion.


----------



## Tautou (Sep 20, 2005)

There's one thing about the dub that I dislike... and that's Naruto's voice. It has nothing to do with how it compares to his Japanese voice, either. It's just so damn painful on the ears.


----------



## Sariachan (Sep 20, 2005)

mgrace said:
			
		

> u can tell the voice actors record separately.. When will VIZ learn to make it better record together... but it all comes down to cost really...


You just hit the main problem of the English dub.

The second problem is that English actors can't act the same way than Japanese ones (maybe they care less about the anime, since in Japan anime are much more important than in the USA).

The third problem are the edits (I just read about the missing kiss in episoede 3  ), but this isn't the right thread to talk about them.


----------



## narutofan1010 (Sep 20, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> You just hit the main problem of the English dub.
> 
> The second problem is that English actors can't act the same way than Japanese ones (maybe they care less about the anime, since in Japan anime are much more important than in the USA).
> 
> The third problem are the edits (I just read about the missing kiss in episoede 3  ), but this isn't the right thread to talk about them.


actually the kissing scene is intact but they just dont show the liplock but the reactions (which were hillarious) were left in tact I loved the little shot that Sakura had with her inner self and all the girls looked like they were going to kill him the only i would love have seen the beating that Naruto recived from the girls


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 20, 2005)

Here is something my friend told meh:


*Spoiler*: __ 




The english voice actor that does Choji does Itachi for the dub.




noooo...............!!!


----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 20, 2005)

Kizuna_Kohaku said:
			
		

> Here is something my friend told meh:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


O.O no way!


----------



## Saturos (Sep 20, 2005)

rofl thats lame...

I'm pretty pleased with the voices though.. Except Kakashi's.. It needs to sound more muffled.


----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 20, 2005)

Saturos said:
			
		

> rofl thats lame...
> 
> I'm pretty pleased with the voices though.. Except Kakashi's.. It needs to sound more muffled.


o.O yeah. its sounds too clear to be a speaking voice covered by a mask....


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah, but at least his voice sounds ok. Gawd....


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2005)

Roflcopter, Itachi by Chouji? Oh I can't wait to see those complaints rocket into the sky.


----------



## ALI3N (Sep 21, 2005)

I was playing World of Warcraft when the premiere came on and after awhile we thought most of them souded like the voices from DBZ so we decided to see how many we thought souded like DBZ characters. We got Naruto as Gohan, Konhamru as Goten, the 3rd Hokage as Nappa, and Sakura as Pan..I think they have done a poor job with the voice actors and i hated how they change the way most things are said and how they edited out most of the good parts...


----------



## CyrusDaVirus (Sep 21, 2005)

the dubs suck...period

subs ftw


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 21, 2005)

i hate this dub and intro/ending video . its so stupid naruto sounds so baaaaad.and i hate that hey say the names so wierd. nar-ou-toe?

i hate the dubbed shit!we should start a Fc for all of those who hates this stupid dubbed shit!


----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 21, 2005)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> i hate this dub and intro/ending video . its so stupid naruto sounds so baaaaad.and i hate that hey say the names so wierd. nar-ou-toe?
> 
> i hate the dubbed shit!we should start a Fc for all of those who hates this stupid dubbed shit!


my dear anti-dub narutorulez, there is already an FC for those who hate dubbed animes: here ^^


----------



## Artuir (Sep 21, 2005)

A thread designed for people to talk about how crappy the dub was?

What does this not surprise me? Why does this not also surprise me that there are a billion replies to this? When has a dubbing job been GOOD?

Sigh.


----------



## Iruka (Sep 21, 2005)

I just don't really like the inner sakura's voice. Kakashi's voice is too...idk...it doesn't give you the feeling that it's kakashi's speaking. I guess it takes some getting use to the dub. Allnall, the dub is okay. Not the best or the worse. I'll still get the dvd when it's out.


----------



## jinxycat (Sep 21, 2005)

*naruto dubbed*

ok from the very minute i learned of naruto being dubbed i was not loving it. now right away i will say naruto is not for kids so showing it specifically for kids is a big no no as to do this it had to be kiddied up to fuck. it should be shown to the audience it was intended for and you should decide who its intended for based solely on its current content. this whole western bull shit complex that animation = for children pisses me off its wrong and i fucking hate it just tell me im wrong and i will back down on that but you all know i am right.

ok last week i watched the 1st ep of dubbed naruto and a few things annoyed me to high hell. other than it just sounds shit and the blood is not there and come on with the sexy no jutsu it just dont make sense. at all in any way or form. then when someone, i forget who prob mizuki or iruka called the hidded leaf village "the village hidden in the leaves" i was shouting at my moniter come one its blatently fucked naruto in the ass with a 16 inch cactus over and over and over until he died.

so yesterday i thought i would give the 2nd ep a go as it has a very funny scene about chakra when naruto says chatora, and konohamaru (spelling? im really tired i dont care) says brown tiger, in this version naruto says catra meaning apparently cat. arrrrrrrrrgh fucked the joke in the ass. i hate the dubbed naruto. now i like the fact that america is learning of naruto dont get me wrong, but naruto is losing more and more in the translation. and by the time we get into some of the better story arcs there will be nothing left. just americanised crap. sakura sounds like a cheerleader for feck sake i mean holy crap. i didnt even hear sasukes voice. 

the only good thing i have to say about the dubbed version is that fair play to the actors they are good. anyone that has seen the original dubbed guyver anime will know what i mean. although they got better at the last few eps.

i watched about 7 mins of the ep then statyed skipping to check bits out. i didnt even hear sasukes voice i didnt want to. i shall be checking in on the dubbed naruto from time to time to se ejust how badly they fucked it in the ass but i am officially boycoting it and my official position is i hate the dubbed naruto. cartoon network you can burn in hell. and when you do you better stay away from jinxy cat..


----------



## Sariachan (Sep 22, 2005)

narutofan1010 said:
			
		

> actually the kissing scene is intact but they just dont show the liplock but the reactions (which were hillarious) were left in tact I loved the little shot that Sakura had with her inner self and all the girls looked like they were going to kill him the only i would love have seen the beating that Naruto recived from the girls


If you the kiss was still implied, it was even more stupid to not show it.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 22, 2005)

jinxycat said:
			
		

> now right away i will say naruto is not for kids



The Japanese audience begs to differ.


----------



## duonekosama (Sep 22, 2005)

My $0.02 is as follows:

"Village hidden in the Leaves" is a near spot-on translation of "Konohagakure no Sato". ("ko no ha" = falling leaf/leaves, "-gakure" = concealed) Much of the translation work was treated very well, IMO.

The dubbing and editing, on the other hand...

Iruka's VA needs to brush up. I like his voice, I guess, but when the character on-screen is sobbing his eyes out, the voice should match that!

Naruto sounds like a whiny kid, true. That's a pretty close match to Takeuchi Junko's Naruto voice for an English VA. I'm still up in the air over whether or not to accept "Believe it!" as a substitute for "Datteba yo!", though.

Sakura's voice is annoying. Then again, early on, so is she...

Konohamaru and Sandaime's voices are pretty good.

No blood makes the Oiroke no Jutsu fail. I fear what the blood-removal will do to later episodes.

Ebisu's VA really overdoes it.

...didn't show the infamous accidental kiss, WHY again?

Mizuki's voice bites, but he won't be around for long anyway.

Mispronunciations abound. I don't demand perfection from a dub, but they really could have tried harder here.

That's it for now.


----------



## narutofan1010 (Sep 22, 2005)

Heres my $0.02 
i can understand some of your complaints but you need to see the various edits are done  becauase some of the elements (such as the blood from the Sexy jutsu or the blotting out of the imfamous kiss in Episode 003) for example with the Sexy jutsu was edited with no blood because that just doesnt happen in american shows and as for the kiss in episode three they left it mostly intact but the reason they dont show it is you have to remember that in the United states homosexuality isnt as boradly acceped as it is in Japan and once again the blood was edited from the Sexy jutsu was taken out because  it is only rated Tv PG which means it allows some extent of blood like in the battle between Mizuki and Iruka but the blood in the Sexy Jutsu just has no purpose and in alot of those Sexy Jutsu scenes are still implying a nose bleed like when Naruto uses it on the Third Hokage the third wipes his nose as though he has been bleeding and when Naruto used it on Iruka, Iruka had nose plugs to block a nosebleed


----------



## BarbNara (Sep 22, 2005)

well, the dub could be worse, BELIEVE ME. In my country, only 6 VA dubbed the whole Slayers anime...the main voices weren't bad at all (except Xeross, maybe), but the rest were lousy (they were the same VA trying to sound differrent...-_-).

When Naruto arrive here, I'm expecting stupid translations as "Hokage= Shadow of Fire", etc...seeing how's the manga translated here, I'm panicking...so don't complaint so much, at least things like "jutsu", "hokage", or "Iruka-sensei" are still there. 
About the voices, I agree that Iruka needs to act a little more, but Naruto sounds annoying (like he is) and Sakura sounds VERY annoying (like she is at the beginning). I liked a lot Shikamaru's voice, but I think it's too beautiful for him...he has to sound more annoyed, but we'll see in the future.
Overall: 6/10 (not showing the ending is a sin =_=)


----------



## Ami (Sep 22, 2005)

I complain that they keep saying Naruto two different ways when i dont know which way is the right way >.<


----------



## RockLee (Sep 22, 2005)

They'll decide, don't worry. I hear they didn't even have the chance to work together yet.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Sep 22, 2005)

Kizuna_Kohaku said:
			
		

> Here is something my friend told meh:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



How the hell is that possible?  They only bought 52 episodes, dubbed around episode 15 at this moment so, I doubt they even casted anyone as Itachi yet.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 23, 2005)

Kizuna_Kohaku said:
			
		

> Here is something my friend told meh:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Your friend works for Viz??


----------



## joker555 (Sep 23, 2005)

*damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!*

   dude has anyone watched the american episodes of naruto
omg what hell they edited the crap out of it but thats
pretty much a good thing because  i don't want all these naruto posers i mean i know about naruto since 2000 one year after it came out and it burns my soul to know that naruto came out for america because its a disgrace oh and what i mean by naruto posers is american kids that think they know about naruto and think there really big fans also did anyone hear naruto's voice in the american version he sounds like a 6 year old girl on crack and at least naruto for america is edited so none of these posers know about the real naruto.   p.s. haku is awsome


----------



## Ephemeral (Sep 23, 2005)

Quit complaining, you guys already have Subbed Naruto here, so you just fuck off with the complaining, its for the kids not you, so if you don't like, don't watch.


----------



## King Speed (Sep 23, 2005)

Omfg Amen, Amen To That!!!!!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 23, 2005)

In the first episode where Iruka nosebleeds, there's supposed to be blood rite? There was no blood and when iruka yells at naruto, he has the tissue up his nose. Dude, since there's no blood, why have a tissue in ur nose? That dont make sense.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 23, 2005)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> Your friend works for Viz??




No she doesn't. She's a weird person whose always finding the voice actors of different animes. So she told me and I was kinda shocked and surprised.


----------



## Nost (Sep 23, 2005)

joker555 said:
			
		

> dude has anyone watched the american episodes of naruto...


thats what this thread is about... are you blind? 

on topic though, im seeing alot of complaints that complain about really random stuff...
im not a fan of the dub, ive seen the 1st & 2nd eps and dont want to see any more. But you cant make your point by saying things like,
"naruto isnt for kids, why are they making it that way?" it is for kids, the target audience in japan is like 12yrs old or something. japanese networks seem to be cool with blood, violence etc for kids though.
Some one else complained that in the second ep naruto says 'catra' is stead of what ever the japanese version was.... ummm seriously man how did you think they would pull off that joke without converting it to catra? Were you thinking they were gonna have a little line up the top like whats in most subs saying "chatra is japanese for brown tiger, that makes this a joke kids, so laugh away" (i know the spelling probly isnt right there). 
Geeze, if you're gonna complain, then complain about thats that matter, like how naruto sounds like that female surf.. Or how everyone says "NA - ruto", or the infamous "jew-su" pronouncing, nightmare.
while im at it complaining about pronouncing, they say Giiineeen, instead of genin, yet the whole point is to say 'nin', like how NIN-ja is said, see.... thats the reason for jouNIN, chuNIN, geNIN, THEY"RE ALL NINJA!!! why change something so that it makes less sense?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 23, 2005)

It would be better if they left it as it was, but change several things that would be ok. Yes, there shouldn't be too much blood but just a few specks of blood is a no-no.


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 24, 2005)

I dont give enough of a crap to look back to this post and see if I got flamed by the abundance of turds who suddenly appeared on the forums. I am merely coming to the correct thread to state my piece, after which all you "omg you arent allowed to have an opinion against the Dub Naruto turds" can say what you will.

I dislike the dub for a myriad fo reasons, the least of which being bad VA actors and bad pornunciation when compared to the Japanese original. The overediting is going to ruin some of the most signifigant moments in Naruto due to a fear of what, a little animated blood? Think ahead folks. I wont spoil here since it would be bad but think ahead to some of your favorite "omg is he/she going to die, or omg that had to hurt moments" and tell me is saliva grey going to cut it? Not for me. Yes I know whats coming fromt the turds next, "this is for kids not for you" really? I did not know I was prohibited from critiquing my favorite animes translation to my native tongue nor was I aware that CN had put a "no one over 12 allowed to watch" tag on Naruto, why thank you for resolviong that, would that I had gone but a mere day logner without that tidbit and I may have died...

/sarcasm off

Anyway, the dub is not as bad as it could be but it is not as good as it could have been either, and it does not in any way draw me in the way the sub does, so back I go to my high 150+ episodes whilst the people who abhor a little reading, or just arent lucky enough to know Japanese (which I speak semi fluently)can play in their Naruto, the G rated version. May it be to you what it can never be to me. And in 10 years or so when we are finally on the same page story wise, I look forward to stimulating conversation with you about plots and meta plots and the moments that made us all go "WOW!"

/rant off

AntiDubbed Naruto,
Alexis Dority


----------



## Purple Frank (Sep 24, 2005)

The dub is horrible. Konohamaru sounds like a panzee. Naruto sounds like he is on crack O_o!!!!!!!! They should've gotten real actors. THEY BASTARDIZED NARUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wonder what Haku will be like :S!!!


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 24, 2005)

Purple Frank said:
			
		

> The dub is horrible. Konohamaru sounds like a panzee. Naruto sounds like he is on crack O_o!!!!!!!! They should've gotten real actors. THEY BASTARDIZED NARUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wonder what Haku will be like :S!!!




You are absolutely right!!!


That's what you wanted to hear, right??



*edit* WTF do you mean Konohamaru sounds like a pansy??  He didn't sound like the epitome of masculinity in japanese either you know.  Did you want him to soud like James Earl Jones or something??


Other than that, completely right, bastardizing, Haku, wondering, the dub sucks...all that jazz.  You complete me.  Did I ever tell you that??


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 24, 2005)

I thought Konohamaru sounded like a pansy in Japanese as well.


----------



## genesisofire (Sep 24, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> I thought Konohamaru sounded like a pansy in Japanese as well.





He did sound as a pansy in the English dub, but he did in the Japanese dub too. You know why?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Because Konohamaru IS a pansy.


----------



## thomonkey (Sep 25, 2005)

is it just me, or did the fourth episode have better voice acting for naruto???
i thought it was much less annoying.

what do you guys think??


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 25, 2005)

I think Ino needs to lead us to some barbecue.


----------



## TDM (Sep 25, 2005)

thomonkey said:
			
		

> is it just me, or did the fourth episode have better voice acting for naruto???
> i thought it was much less annoying.



Prolly because you gave it some time and it paid off.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 25, 2005)

Kizuna_Kohaku said:
			
		

> In the first episode where Iruka nosebleeds, there's supposed to be blood rite? There was no blood and when iruka yells at naruto, he has the tissue up his nose. Dude, since there's no blood, why have a tissue in ur nose? That dont make sense.



LOL! I was wondering about that too.

Ok I was watching Naruto with an open mind, even though there's some moments when it they (namely Iruka when he was talking about his past) sounded like a robot. THOUGH I actually thinks it's quite good! And don't say it's because I pity them or something. Maile I think her name is? Is really really trying her best there with Naruto's voice. I think the voice suits him. I know that you have your own opinions of "oh Naruto sounds like his on crack!"

Try and imagine japanese voice actors take on voicing an american cartoon like the "Simpsons"? Yes I bet there be complaints on. OMG BART'S ON CRACK! JAPAN HAS BASTARDISED SIMPSONS!

I'm not trying to insult anyone's comments or anything. But really give the dubbers a chance. They might improve later on. ^^


----------



## narutofan1010 (Sep 25, 2005)

Kizuna_Kohaku said:
			
		

> In the first episode where Iruka nosebleeds, there's supposed to be blood rite? There was no blood and when iruka yells at naruto, he has the tissue up his nose. Dude, since there's no blood, why have a tissue in ur nose? That dont make sense.


it was there to imply the nose bleed like as i have mentioned  when naruto used Sexy jutsu on the Honarable Third Hokage you see the Hokage wiping his nose and i once again want to state that *In american programing nose bleeds do not occor from looking at attractive nude women so if you please stop complaining about the nosebleed* now on another note why is everyone complaining about the name pronounciation i thinki that for what their worth the translations were great and i think the voice acting was just as good


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 25, 2005)

narutofan1010 said:
			
		

> it was there to imply the nose bleed like as i have mentioned  when naruto used Sexy jutsu on the Honarable Third Hokage you se the Hokage wiping his nose



*Sweatdrop* he he forgive me for not looking at your comment about it since I did a little comment of that quote as well. I couldn't be bothered to go back to the other pages because well it's mostly full of 'Naruto's on crack' comments.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 25, 2005)

IMO, they could have really taken a bit more time and effort working on the dub, considering how huge Naruto is. 

The VA for Kakashi needs to work a bit more on his voice. And it sounds a bit too plain...and clear.

"Belive it!!"

I'm still not buying it. It sounds way too cheesy. >___<


----------



## hhallahh (Sep 26, 2005)

Prodigy-child said:
			
		

> How the hell is that possible?  They only bought 52 episodes, dubbed around episode 15 at this moment so, I doubt they even casted anyone as Itachi yet.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Even though Itachi doesn't appear until Episode 80 or so, they have some voiceovers of him when Sasuke is fighting Oro in the Forest of Death.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 26, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> IMO, they could have really taken a bit more time and effort working on the dub, considering how huge Naruto is.
> 
> The VA for Kakashi needs to work a bit more on his voice. And it sounds a bit too plain...and clear.
> 
> ...



Cheesy seems perfectly in line with Naruto's character.  He says cheesy and silly things A LOT.


----------



## ExAzrael (Sep 26, 2005)

hhallahh said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Itachi doesn't appear until Episode 80 or so, they have some voiceovers of him when Sasuke is fighting Oro in the Forest of Death.



if they do, then provide a link.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 26, 2005)

Seems strange that they edited out the blood considering I saw Vegita ram his fist into Zaabon's stomach and blow a ki blast out his back a half an hour before the first time I saw an ep of the Naruto dub.... <_<;  Kinda makes me wonder just how the scene involving Haku's encounter with the Chidori will turn out.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 26, 2005)

Ravenor said:
			
		

> Seems strange that they edited out the blood considering I saw Vegita ram his fist into Zaabon's stomach and blow a ki blast out his back a half an hour before the first time I saw an ep of the Naruto dub.... <_<;  Kinda makes me wonder just how the scene involving Haku's encounter with the Chidori will turn out.



AHAHAHA! That's true. Very strange. Probably the kids will think so if I'm a Saiyan (I think that's how you spell it) I will make people bleed but if I'm a ninja I can kill someone but no blood what so ever.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



That just makes me think what will happen when they show Gaara. They probably try and cut themselves and think sand will save them. I feel sorry for the kids. :sad


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 26, 2005)

omg the dub is so lame
ther's totally no emotion in naruto's voice he says everythin
on the same tone
you cant tell if hes angry or just normal

and the charging attacks
its like hes hestitating to yell

its like, aaaaahhhh.....uh..aaaaaahhh
for the love of god stupid VA's go watch a fucking japanese episode
and learn dammit


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 26, 2005)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> its like, aaaaahhhh.....uh..aaaaaahhh
> for the love of god stupid VA's go watch a fucking japanese episode
> and learn dammit



She did.  I only watched the first episode but it seemed to me Naruto does show emotion.


----------



## hakke (Sep 26, 2005)

ARGGH, why would they keep the japanese music!!!!?? we are in america dammit! And all those letter that I dotn understand!!!

Jouneen? chuneen? What is that? why not commander,private,sargent... something we can understand.

Where is the action!!! they talk alot about what they feel and stuff... boring.

whats with the wachk names? Kakawhat? Sasushiwho? jeebuz, that sucks.

Ive seen the sub and know a very lot japanese... the voices suck!

Naruto and Sakura are annoying!
Dattebayo every 5 seconds sounds kuul... Believe it! sucks, why would they ruin the series like that! One Piece is better!













and thats my impression of 90% of bashers, here is the other 10%...

OMG they cut 3 seconds of a background scene! 

I hatehow they say jootsu! they ruined the show...

The part I missn the most are the beutiful intros, the show sucks without them...

VAs never improve, they proved the voices are bad, and will always be that way.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 26, 2005)

hakke said:
			
		

> Jouneen? chuneen? What is that? why not commander,private,sargent... something we can understand.



Wouldn't people complain more of that?


----------



## hakke (Sep 26, 2005)

Lil Donkey said:
			
		

> Wouldn't people complain more of that?


The small print gives away my shot at the bashing Naruto gets... really lame btw.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 26, 2005)

Something else I forgot to mention, both the new incarnation of the DBZ dub an Naruto are both rated PG, yet DBZ is _way_ more violent not to mention in the one ep I saw they used "damn" and said "kill" repeatedly, where as in what I've seen of Naruto they replace "kill" with "destroy" half the time.  Viz really should have taken advantage of the PG rating instead of making what is more of a Y7 dub.

Also, for those who say Naruto's voice sounds too old, I've gotta say that pretty much all the other young characters do too.  Even in the japanese version they didn't sound their age, especially Shino and Temari.  I swear, japanese Shino has got to be the most manly sounding 12 year old ever.  Not that I'm complaining, they don't act 12 so why should they sound like it?

Yeah as it has been said the dub didn't turn out to be the total abomination most expected it to be. However once you see something like s-CRY-ed and hear them actually say "kun" after a character's name and the effort they put into correct pronunciation and what not, I can understand how you feel like Viz just gave you the 1000 Years of Death.

I don't really care that much though since I'm a manga purist anyway.


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 26, 2005)

*my arguement*

ok, im probably gonna have alot of people angry cause im bashing their whole dubbed world. but i just wanna get a few things off my chest.

1. i find it hard to believe that we accept naruto's dubbed voice.
  was i the only one to get amped when i heard him scream and bug out in the japanese version? have you been amped at all by the dub?

2. emotions- now im no actor. at least i dont think so. but i am alot more convincing then these va's. no they dont control the script but they are the character. they are all so dead its not even funny though. i cant tell when they're mad or not. and i dont like the excuse that it takes time. cause it didnt take the japanse va's time to get it right. the voice overs where good from episode 1-152 so far.

3. kakashi, clearly the guy from the clear eyes commercial is doing his voice. when he called out they're names i was waiting for him to call out ferris buellers name too.

4. sasuke- in the original sounds a little older but still pretty cool. the dub version he sounds like a star wars geek reading straight from a book. TERRIBLE. {note: this bothers me the most cause sasuke's the coolest character} 

5. the pronounciations- nay-ru-toe? joe-nin? gar-ra? just an example of the many terrible words that was ruined. why is it so hard to try to accept some of the japanese pronounciations? 

anyway i wanna keep it somewhat short so ill leave it at that. i could go on forever but choose not too


----------



## Uchiha_Kachiki (Sep 26, 2005)

I think you might be slight exaggerating.  The voices are alright.  However the pronunciations are horrible.  It's like they are trying to say it wrong.  Naruto saying "Believe it!" 24-7 is starting to get a tad annoying.

Other than those things, it isn't that bad.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 26, 2005)

Really, Jimbo.  It's just not cool.  We know you're not happy with the dub, like a lot of people... but keep it here:

Link removed

Thank you.


----------



## youngin299 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yo jimbo i agree.. ur not exaggerating- naruto's voice does nothing for me. Theres no emotion involved, and it must be fixed. Sasuke could use a tune up too. Ho-ka-gue Come'on lets be for real.. Do kids really like this shit!


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 26, 2005)

listen if you like the english version then great. dont let me stop you. i just feel that it could have been alot better like the original. i only wish i can speak fluent japanese


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 26, 2005)

Then go study it.  I've only been studying for a few months but at least I'm trying.  What I'm trying to say is keep it in the complaints forum. 

You bashed my Yuri.  I'm upset with you. *cries* :bored

Oh, and by the way... they haven't even said the name "Gaara" yet.  We're only up to episode four, for crying out loud.  Where in the world did you hear them say "Gaara?"


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 26, 2005)

there's a preview on the english website and it says all of the character names. i think its the long preview. cool website though


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 26, 2005)

oh and by the way, i had no idea there was a complaints forum.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, then, now you know.    Except I don't know how you didn't see it... it's a sticky at the top of this forum.  But anyway, that's the place to be to have people who agree with you.


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 26, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Cheesy seems perfectly in line with Naruto's character.  He says cheesy and silly things A LOT.



i bet your boyfreind says alot of cheesy and silly things to you while you both wear your headbands together in bed . but naruto didnt originally  say alot of cheesy things. maybe 'thats my way of the ninja" but only cause it got played out alot in the arch episodes. but dont try to justify the dubbed by bringing it to the original. the shows shouldnt even be compared


----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 26, 2005)

Lil Donkey said:
			
		

> Wouldn't people complain more of that?


yeah! coz that'll just take away more of the "Naruto essence" :rofl


----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 26, 2005)

hakke said:
			
		

> Naruto and Sakura are annoying!
> Dattebayo every 5 seconds sounds kuul... Believe it! sucks, why would they ruin the series like that! One Piece is better!



geez, can you imagine then what'll sound like if they retained the word "dattebayo"?

example: 
Naruto: I never go back on my words, dattebayo!!

that'll just sound so weird for the US viewers who have just started watching Naruto.

besides, don't watch the CN version of Naruto if you don't like it. :rofl


----------



## Panzer Kunst (Sep 26, 2005)

Trust me, you want to pay attention to stickies and announcements, lest the moderators become agitated. Post your complaints there, as I'm sure this will be locked/deleted soon.


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 26, 2005)

ok how do i delete this myself? i wasnt really aware of the rules


----------



## Procyon (Sep 26, 2005)

Jimbo, you're polluting all the good threads. Couldn't you have put it here? You just made more work for the mods, since on of them will probably merge it anyway. <.<


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks, but if you would have read you would notice that i didnt realize it.


----------



## Raiza (Sep 26, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> 2. emotions- now im no actor. at least i dont think so. but i am alot more convincing then these va's. no they dont control the script but they are the character. they are all so dead its not even funny though. i cant tell when they're mad or not. and i dont like the excuse that it takes time. cause it didnt take the japanse va's time to get it right. the voice overs where good from episode 1-152 so far.
> 
> 3. kakashi, clearly the guy from the clear eyes commercial is doing his voice. when he called out they're names i was waiting for him to call out ferris buellers name too.


I definetly agree with these two, other than that, the dub is fine.


----------



## skillz (Sep 26, 2005)

one more "Believe it" and I'm gonna puke. I dare someone to give me the tally of how many "Believe it"s are in each show. I'd do it, but it makes me queasy


----------



## narutofan1010 (Sep 26, 2005)

warning this is a spam post with the intention of annoying all of the idiots who dont like Naruto saying Believe it so with out further ado Believe it Believe it Believe it Believe it Believe it Believe it Believe it Believe it Believe it Believe it Believe it Believe it Believe it Believe it and one more time just for kicks *Believe it*


----------



## DeathIsComing (Sep 26, 2005)

why are people always look at the NEGATIVE things. you know, let's be happy they didnt change Naruto to Nathan or even edit out the sexy-no-jutsu.


----------



## green tea96 (Sep 26, 2005)

the only thing i hate about the dub is the pronounciation and lack of emotion in their voice. the japanese do emoton so much better


----------



## Splintered (Sep 26, 2005)

The only annoying part about Believe it is the billions of people who complain and then put "Believe it" in their post.  Naruto says dattebayo much more that "believe it"



			
				Jimbosan said:
			
		

> i bet your boyfreind says alot of cheesy and silly things to you while you both wear your headbands together in bed . but naruto didnt originally  say alot of cheesy things. maybe 'thats my way of the ninja" but only cause it got played out alot in the arch episodes. but dont try to justify the dubbed by bringing it to the original. the shows shouldnt even be compared



What?  This post makes no sense...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 26, 2005)

A lot of thing here don't make sense. Welcome to wonderland...


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 26, 2005)

Splintered said:
			
		

> The only annoying part about Believe it is the billions of people who complain and then put "Believe it" in their post.  Naruto says dattebayo much more that "believe it"



That's I have to agree. I don't mind the believe it. I mean it's quite hard trying to translate dattebayo into English. 



			
				Splintered said:
			
		

> Jimbosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to read it twice to try and understand it but to no avail.


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 26, 2005)

DeathIsComing said:
			
		

> why are people always look at the NEGATIVE things. you know, let's be happy they didnt change Naruto to Nathan or even edit out the sexy-no-jutsu.



Why must we be happy with what we got? Part of beign a fan is not only to like what they give you but critique it aswell. Why should we accept sub-par voice acting and monotone characters? If you keep taking this regurgitated BS that they give you they will keep giving it to you. I don't get how you people could call yourselves fans yet accept such low quality work and have such low expectations. If you have low expectations then things can only get worse. It is only by holding the series to a high standard can anything get better. I mean it is better to set an impossible standard and have Naruto fail because even when it fails then it will still be good or decent overall.



As for the original poster I totally agree with you there. It was part of my key points to any dub. The chracters have near no emotion and Maile Flanigan fails when it comes to the range of whcih she can move her voice.


----------



## King Speed (Sep 26, 2005)

I suppose you have to force your self to try and understand some of this crap. Especially when people forget to use proper *english*, we all understand what this is right? It just makes you look like a retard when someone can't even understand your hate post.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey ArioNeko and Jimbosan, and anyone who has complaints about the Naruto dub... Take a gander at this.

Link removed

Thank you.  I'm just tired of repeating myself.

<3


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 26, 2005)

Yep, that's his rant, alright.  <3  Hi my daaan.  *huggles*


----------



## King Speed (Sep 26, 2005)

will you stop glomping me.....


Btw, whats with the whole belive it -ttbayo or something like that.


----------



## hhallahh (Sep 26, 2005)

Sur Takashi said:
			
		

> if they do, then provide a link.



What, a link to the voice clips? I don't have that. If you really don't believe me, watch the end of episode 29 / beginning of 30.


----------



## SeeBeeDub (Sep 26, 2005)

My complaint is, naruto came to america


I'm sad now


----------



## Kahve (Sep 26, 2005)

"Thousand years of death"....


----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 26, 2005)

Kahve said:
			
		

> "Thousand years of death"....


:rofl hahaha! can't get any worse!


----------



## King Speed (Sep 26, 2005)

hmmm what about it? lemme guess you hate that too?


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 26, 2005)

But Dan, I'm your stalker.  

Nyaa~  people keep complaining about the whole believe it thing.  And I like both "believe it" AND "dattebayo" so... I combined it.  Believe it-ttebayo!


----------



## hakke (Sep 26, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Why must we be happy with what we got? Part of beign a fan is not only to like what they give you but critique it aswell. Why should we accept sub-par voice acting and monotone characters? If you keep taking this regurgitated BS that they give you they will keep giving it to you. I don't get how you people could call yourselves fans yet accept such low quality work and have such low expectations. If you have low expectations then things can only get worse. It is only by holding the series to a high standard can anything get better. I mean it is better to set an impossible standard and have Naruto fail because even when it fails then it will still be good or decent overall.



 Its very easy to hate the dub for any minor flaw/edit they do... its because we have other long serialized series as example fo all the things that can go wrong, that we can appreciate all the work spent of doing a good job, if you're main complaint is the characters lack of emotion, its a very weak one, the VA's (in particular the main characters) will only improve with each episode, just 4 episodes prove that already.

hell, Jimbosan is even complaining abot Sasuke, with is the only VA that landed the voice perfectly,has delivered good lines, and he is the only one pronouncing the names correctly without odd pauses.

Maybe Sasuke need a different accent and a sassy new name to spice things up...  think that's far fetched? All this goes unnoticed to you it seems.



			
				ArioNeko said:
			
		

> As for the original poster I totally agree with you there. It was part of my key points to any dub. The chracters have near no emotion and Maile Flanigan fails when it comes to the range of whcih she can move her voice.



There's such a thing as drowning in a drop of water.
I do agree with points 2 and 3. Characterization does need more emotion, but that doesnt take away for ALL the things done right in the show.


----------



## animegrl12 (Sep 26, 2005)

do you guys know when the uneditied  dvd for naruto is coming out?


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 26, 2005)

Kahve said:
			
		

> "Thousand years of death"....




OMG wtf was that????!!?!

seriously what the fuck
goddamn stupid VA's and dub
damn they suck so much


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, whoever gave me a neg rep for pointing you to something that states the simple and honest truth.... You're oh-so-mature. 

<3


----------



## King Speed (Sep 26, 2005)

lol, yeah... all the dub-haters are just angry little people, who just live to make you want to smack them aross the face, well.......... is suppose is shouldn't say that considering i've made my fair share of enemies in my life


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 26, 2005)

Your an idiot and as is that rant. Seen it listened but how the hell would that apply to me. Would you like me to reat my response in past.

I am not bitching about Naruto Sasuke kiss, I am not bitching about the nosebleeds, I am not complaining about it got licensed, I actually complimented the english writers, I am not complaining about the OP.

How the hell does that apply to me?


You have your right to like the series I have my right to not like it and present my opinion. Quit being a freakin troll and stop with that damn flash already. Your not even using it in proper context.



Lets get his straight. I am not a dub hater I just have high expectations and Naruto fails. The only one I trully hate as I have expressed before is Maile Flannigan.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 26, 2005)

You know what?  I'm gonna just back down because I don't need to deal with people like you who don't even give things a chance.  Just let people have their own opinions and please don't curse at me because I don't appreciate it.  I don't exactly like people like you, but at least I tolerate your presence.  Thank you.

<3

So I'm just going to agree to disagree with you.  The purpose of that flash is to give you an insight into what other people are thinking of your redundant complaints about Maile Flanigan.  You've only seen four episodes.  Give it a chance.  She might improve.

Anyway, I'm out of here.  Have a nice day, night, etc.


----------



## King Speed (Sep 26, 2005)

Ario, if you will... please summerize what you don't like about the dub so i may see if your  disliking is different from many of the other bashers. If it is, then it's good that someone came up with some original bashing. Rather than restating what every other person writes negativley about the dub.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Sep 26, 2005)

I think I can safely disconnect my cable tv now. There is no reason to have it. Ah wait... ...Aqua Teen.... DAMN!


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 26, 2005)

dan_457 said:
			
		

> Ario, if you will... please summerize what you don't like about the dub so i may see if your  disliking is different from many of the other bashers. If it is, then it's good that someone came up with some original bashing. Rather than restating what every other person writes negativley about the dub.




thats the problem with you dub lovers, you assume that we that dont like the dub go out of our way to dislike it. the reason that most of us come up with the same thing, is because we all noticed it, being that its obvious and all. makes some sense doesnt it? so contrary to what you may believe, we dont sit down for hours thinking of new ideas to bash the dub. the dub gives us enough to work with on the bashing part


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 26, 2005)

I admire the localization team I like many of the VAs. Kakashi was great Yuri doing Sasuke was aswell. The edits I expected. What I dislike about the dub canb e confined to one thing. That these paid profesionals fail in expressing levels of emotion I feel from the japanese series. Granted I have only basics of Japanese with Japan 101 course and am scheduled to re-take the class again in the spring for better comprehension. I feel the dub fails because certain VAs (Maile Flannigan being my sorest point as she is THE main character) are unable to provide decent 'range' in their voice. Any random Joe can read text but to make that text come to life takes to work of a professional. I understand that it is hard. I watch the interviews of VAs on the special editions of my DVDs. I recall one hired by Disney on my Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind DVD said dubing is just as hard as acting as in finding the character and like. I know and udnerstand this but fact of the amtter is they are professionals and they are being payed to do it so, thus I expect the quality work of a professional. I want not only words but for those words to come to life and have the deep meaning. As the guy on the flash said if I wanted to have monotone readings I would read it to myself but I expect higher quality work from paid professionals.


I never said I wouldn't give them, Maile Flannigan in particular, more chances because indeed I will keep and me not being the optomistic type pray that they prove me wrong but again I am not the optomistic type so thus I  fear the worst...


----------



## King Speed (Sep 26, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> thats the problem with you dub lovers, you assume that we that dont like the dub go out of our way to dislike it. the reason that most of us come up with the same thing, is because we all noticed it, being that its obvious and all. makes some sense doesnt it? so contrary to what you may believe, we dont sit down for hours thinking of new ideas to bash the dub. the dub gives us enough to work with on the bashing part





well no crap it's obvious cause it's been restated a million times over, but yes i know you guys don't glue your eyes to the Tv/computer. I'm not trying to imply that. I just get really tired of hearing the same old stuff. "omg narutos voice actor sucks balls" or "omg belive it is so pissing me off, cause he says it so much". You see i just don't like seeing uncreative spam hate, but now hold on, just hold on, I do relieze i and other dub-supporters do repeat the same stuff over to, and i do realize that we attack you guys as much as you attack us. I'm not some ingnorant asshole who doesn't take this stuff into consideration. So don't take it the wrong way, i'm not critizing every single person who said something negative about the dub.



Oh and by way the ArioNeko, thank you for at least answering, and back in a decent fashion.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 26, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> 1. i find it hard to believe that we accept naruto's dubbed voice.
> was i the only one to get amped when i heard him scream and bug out in the japanese version? have you been amped at all by the dub?


No you weren't. And fair enough you wanna state your opinion, but what we have is yet another thread with just more rant. This isn't your argument, it's just your analysis. 



> 2. emotions- now im no actor. at least i dont think so. but i am alot more convincing then these va's. no they dont control the script but they are the character. they are all so dead its not even funny though. i cant tell when they're mad or not. *and i dont like the excuse that it takes time*. cause it didnt take the japanse va's time to get it right. the voice overs where good from episode 1-152 so far.


I don't like the excuse either, but hey, that's just how it is. The Japanese VAs didn't have to dub over any other voices, they just VAed some other anime, they have different circumstances and reasons for being so good. Maybe they happen to be the more proffesional ones. Either way it will take time.


> 3. kakashi, clearly the guy from the clear eyes commercial is doing his voice. when he called out they're names i was waiting for him to call out ferris buellers name too.


Is that a problem? Kakashi's voice is kinda similar to the Japanese one, and apparently that's what EVERYONE wants, EVERYONE wants the voices to sounds exactly the same don't they?


> 4. sasuke- in the original sounds a little older but still pretty cool. the dub version he sounds like a star wars geek reading straight from a book. TERRIBLE. {note: this bothers me the most cause sasuke's the coolest character}


Why must you be so pessimistic? People should be happy that his voice sounds serious... remember... time!


> 5. the pronounciations- nay-ru-toe? joe-nin? gar-ra? just an example of the many terrible words that was ruined. why is it so hard to try to accept some of the japanese pronounciations?


Incase you weren't aware, this is the ENGLISH version. Therefore things aren't pronounced in JAPANESE. And while we are on the topic, how do you pronounce *'Tokyo'* is it "To-Kyo" or "Toe-kyoe". See, same thing there.
Atleast they say "Suckura" (no there's not pun it just worked best that way  and not "Sa-koora".



> anyway i wanna keep it somewhat short so ill leave it at that. *i could go on forever but choose not too*


great diea.

Just learn to accept that things that you have no control over may or may not turn out how you like. Full Stop.


----------



## hakke (Sep 26, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> I admire the localization team I like many of the VAs. Kakashi was great Yuri doing Sasuke was aswell. The edits I expected. What I dislike about the dub canb e confined to one thing. That these paid profesionals fail in expressing levels of emotion I feel from the japanese series. Granted I have only basics of Japanese with Japan 101 course and am scheduled to re-take the class again in the spring for better comprehension. I feel the dub fails because certain VAs (Maile Flannigan being my sorest point as she is THE main character) are unable to provide decent 'range' in their voice. Any random Joe can read text but to make that text come to life takes to work of a professional. I understand that it is hard. I watch the interviews of VAs on the special editions of my DVDs. I recall one hired by Disney on my Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind DVD said dubing is just as hard as acting as in finding the character and like. I know and udnerstand this but fact of the amtter is they are professionals and they are being payed to do it so, thus I expect the quality work of a professional. I want not only words but for those words to come to life and have the deep meaning. As the guy on the flash said if I wanted to have monotone readings I would read it to myself but I expect higher quality work from paid professionals.
> 
> 
> I never said I wouldn't give them, Maile Flannigan in particular, more chances because indeed I will keep and me not being the optomistic type pray that they prove me wrong but again I am not the optomistic type so thus I  fear the worst...



I also thank you for exposing your POV in a serious way, even I have to agree to a certain level why are you upset.


----------



## DeathIsComing (Sep 26, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Why must we be happy with what we got? Part of beign a fan is not only to like what they give you but critique it aswell. Why should we accept sub-par voice acting and monotone characters? If you keep taking this regurgitated BS that they give you they will keep giving it to you. I don't get how you people could call yourselves fans yet accept such low quality work and have such low expectations. If you have low expectations then things can only get worse. It is only by holding the series to a high standard can anything get better. I mean it is better to set an impossible standard and have Naruto fail because even when it fails then it will still be good or decent overall.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the original poster I totally agree with you there. It was part of my key points to any dub. The chracters have near no emotion and Maile Flanigan fails when it comes to the range of whcih she can move her voice.



X_x
you know, compared to other dub anime, Naruto is doing one hell of better job than the others, and it's on a KID network!!!! so wat i'm trying to say is, if you dont like the dub, dont watch it at all. i understand that we all want the show to be at the same level as the sub, but it's really aggravating when everything is exactly alike. come on, "Make Out Paradise" is way better than "Come Come Paradise".
and Flanigan is doing a great job. it's just she hadnt had much experience in her last few projects. all the lady needs is some more time to adjust to the show.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 26, 2005)

Svenjamin said:
			
		

> > 5. the pronounciations- nay-ru-toe? joe-nin? gar-ra? just an example of the many terrible words that was ruined. why is it so hard to try to accept some of the japanese pronounciations?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Thank you thank you Svenjamin. I could rep you if I knew how.

Like I said before. Imagine if Japan took the job of voicing the Simpsons. I bet there be like. 'WTF! BART'S AN AMERICAN HE DOESN'T SAY DATTEBAYO!' or 'OMG MARGE TALKS LIKE A IDIOT!'

*sigh*

I would get it if people say that the actors doesn't have any emotion what so ever but. IF YOU'RE RAVING ON OH SASUKE DOESN'T SOUND LIKE THE ORIGINAL OR OH THEY CAN'T EVEN SAY HIS NAME PROPERLY. THEN WATCH THE FRICKEN JAPANESE EPISODES FOR GODS SAKE!


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 26, 2005)

I love you, lil Donkey.  Reps for you.

<3


----------



## Oujisama (Sep 26, 2005)

Lol i laugh out loud when they try to pronounce naruto. Only sasuke says it right in a slight asian accent, everyone else goes all white on it. And naruto's voice is really annoying i cant stand watching the show. I cant stand watching any anime in english actually.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you nah-nah! ^^ And thanks for telling me how to rep.

I thought Sasuke's voice actor can speak Japanese frequently? Someone said that he went to Japan a bit to learn it.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes!! He is so awesome.  Yuri Lowenthal!  He's my man. <3

He's fluent in Japanese, as well as plenty of other languages.  Check him out at his website... 

Oh, and no problem, I'm glad I could help you out.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally some intelligent conversation in this thread! Shall wonders never cease? =D


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 26, 2005)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Finally some intelligent conversation in this thread! Shall wonders never cease? =D



Oh just wait till some more dub haters complain more...especially when they're really really angry.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 26, 2005)

Pfft, I'm waiting for it.  It's only a matter of time til the peace is disrupted.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 26, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> Pfft, I'm waiting for it.  It's only a matter of time til the peace is disrupted.



Hm...Or maybe they're taking a break now...or watching the dubs again to refresh their minds to think more critism.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 27, 2005)

They're just going to come up with the same tired arguments.


----------



## n8dogg (Sep 27, 2005)

Gah, so little time to post anything.  *rubs spot on ass where college kicked it*

My liking of the dub took a shot the other day when I heard Choji's voice.  But I didn't care much for him anyway, so it's all good.

Yeah, and the anti-english arguments are getting really annoying.  You guys are making me hate japanese people more and more every day.


----------



## hakke (Sep 27, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Gah, so little time to post anything.  *rubs spot on ass where college kicked it*
> 
> My liking of the dub took a shot the other day when I heard Choji's voice.  But I didn't care much for him anyway, so it's all good.
> 
> Yeah, and the anti-english arguments are getting really annoying.  You guys are making me hate japanese people more and more every day.



Maybe you should lead us to some barbecue...


----------



## Jimbosan (Sep 27, 2005)

Svenjamin said:
			
		

> No you weren't. And fair enough you wanna state your opinion, but what we have is yet another thread with just more rant. This isn't your argument, it's just your analysis.
> 
> 
> I don't like the excuse either, but hey, that's just how it is. The Japanese VAs didn't have to dub over any other voices, they just VAed some other anime, they have different circumstances and reasons for being so good. Maybe they happen to be the more proffesional ones. Either way it will take time.
> ...



1st off like i said, i dont wanna hear this "time" excuse. naruto holds high standards. not something that should be practiced while on air. they should have worked those kinks out. obviously my standards are alot higher then your are. but hey some people just settle for less, guess thats your case. sorry to hear that


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 27, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> 1st off like i said, i dont wanna hear this "time" excuse. naruto holds high standards. not something that should be practiced while on air. they should have worked those kinks out. obviously my standards are alot higher then your are. but hey some people just settle for less, guess thats your case. sorry to hear that


I don't understand how you can hold your standards so impossibly high.  These people are going to have to work to get their voices down straight.  You don't have to attack the actual person for liking something that you don't.  That just doesn't make any sense.  The way you speak in your posts is extremely offensive to others and I would like for you to re-think your arguments before you say anything.  Don't attack us for liking it.  Just make a valid point.

As for the voice acting, the American dubbed voice actors are NOT going to know exactly what makes their characters tick until they've gotten used to it and have heard *constructive* criticism.  You cannot expect them to sound EXACTLY like the orignal seiyuu.  It's virtually impossible.  It is much too closed-minded to expect everything to be _absolutely flawless_ when you're watching anything.  Not everything is going to go the way you want, but that's not your choice.  You can either complain about it or accept it.  You are not part of the production process, but if you are unsatisfied with this dub, at least offer something *constructive* for the voice actors to work on instead of saying, "The anime fails because of them" all the time.

All in all, we have hardly any say in how they do this anime.  Everyone's going to have complaints whether we like it or not.  But if someone doesn't agree with you, or likes something that you don't like, don't attack the person saying that he or she has lower standards and accepts less than the best.  Everyone has their own opinions on what is "good" or not.  It's a matter of OPINION, and you cannot insult someone for liking what they like.  It's sort of rude, don't you think?  

Just because you don't like the dub and I do doesn't mean that I can call you a bumbling idiot or a flaming homosexual and get away with it, and vice-versa, right?  

You aren't a better person for disliking the dub.  I am not a better person for liking it.  We are equals and I would like to be treated that way, as well as the other members here who disagree with you who have been attacked with your insults.  So please stop acting like you're high and mighty for having these so-called "high standards" of yours.  Not everyone thinks like you do, but that doesn't make us fools.  So please stop.

Thanks. ^^

<3


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 27, 2005)

Go Nah-Nah!

I really don't understand what people were expecting short of the Jap VA's learning English but then they'd sound like Japanese people who speak English and it wouldn't sound even remotely good.

The music is the same, the edits are virtually nil apart form any blood gushing from a human and I'd expect thats TV standards more than Viz.  They kept the techniques, they even translated them better since apparently it should be Death and not Pain in 1,000 years (But im going off a source in another topic), the voices are pretty good, I think Sakura sounds like a young girl in love, Naruto sounds like a kid and his personality is coming across the same as its meant to be.

Everything is perfect.


----------



## Splintered (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't bash English speaking Japanese words.  My mother has lived in America for years and still has an accent.  Some people were born with an ear, some weren't.  It takes years of formal practice to rid oneself of an accent.  My uncle was raised by in America by Korean family and speaks Koream almost fluently but he has a distinct American accent, it's just what one is use too.  It's hard to sress and roll some vowels and syllables.

Anyway, I've seen English movies dubbed into Japanese and I feel they aren't up to par with the original version.  It's mostly because I'm use to one version than the other.  Bsides, has anyone ever seen Beck?  The Engrish there cracked me up badly.

1000 years of death is most likely the correct translation.  The two supposebly sound almost the same.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 27, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> Jimbosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...To add to that, there's no reason for anyone to start calling people other names as I have seen you doing in a few of your other posts.  That goes along with your insults.  I'd like for that to stop as well.  Provide suggestions.  They're much more helpful than complaints.  Who knows, maybe they actually read these kinds of forums to get feedback on what they've been doing wrong or right.  Just think before you start with the bashing.

Thanks. ^^

<3


----------



## Sake Hokage (Sep 27, 2005)

I know that the first time you watch something you get use to the voices and such so its hard to accept anything else as the "original"  Lucky for me this is the first time watching Naruto and personally I love it.  I think that all the voices fit the characters well


----------



## smokenrowboy (Sep 27, 2005)

Pronunciations! UGH!


----------



## Sariachan (Sep 27, 2005)

Sake Hokage said:
			
		

> I know that the first time you watch something you get use to the voices and such so its hard to accept anything else as the "original"  Lucky for me this is the first time watching Naruto and personally I love it.  I think that all the voices fit the characters well


The problem aren't really the voices imho, but the acting..or the no-acting, if you prefer.


----------



## icoselitham (Sep 27, 2005)

The only problem i see with the dub naruto is that the scene transitions don't seem as smooth. it just cuts from one scene to the next. I cant compare it with the sub naruto though because im trying soo hard to concentrate my little eyes to read those subtitles. HEHE.


----------



## Seymourbuts (Sep 27, 2005)

At first, I found the dubbing quite funny, then I just wana slap whoever that is doing the voice acting for the characters.  

Seriously, the pronounciation was all different, and the voice was so bad. Moreover, the language is censored, they cant swear!!! Of all the dubbed animes i have watched, only dubbing that was good was Inuyasha.

Well, maybe it's because I'm used to the Japanese voice, the american dubbing just doesnt fit in.


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 28, 2005)

This is indeed the dub 'complaints' thread remember that for that's what this thread was intended for indeed. But key to point when making complaints is not only to complain but explain why you feel that way instead of simply 'I didn't like it' or 'it sucks' or 'sounds wrong'. Fore example I stated I hated Maille Flannigan. I not only called her a fat cow who does not deserve the Naruto lead but I elaborated on how I understand how hard it is to dub, how I have seen interviews and how I have a high standard to finally lead to my main withstanding reason that she is a paid professional and I expect professional work which she has proved she obviously can not give. Thus why I hate her.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 28, 2005)

You can hate her all you want, but no matter how many horrible names you call her or how many complaints you have about her, she is Naruto's voice actor and you have no say in it.  I appreciate that you have your own opinion and are not afraid to voice it but I doubt that anyone's physical appearance has anything to do with the quality of their voice acting, so your insulting jab in the form of "she is a fat cow" has nothing to do with whether or not she deserves the lead voice.  She's a paid professional and she cannot please everyone, and your impossibly high standards can probably never be pleased.  Give people a chance.  It has only been four episodes anyway.  And if you are so displeased with the dub... there is always a sub.  Those will definitely not make you angry.

<3


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 28, 2005)

Who said I was not giving her a chance?

Ne ways that was a referance to the now deleted Wikipedia entry of Maile Flannigan some random Narutard uploaded. ^_^


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 28, 2005)

You seem like you aren't even willing to give her a fair chance, just by the way you speak about her, like she's a hopeless case.  

That's all.  And it makes me feel for both you and her.. For you because you can't be satisfied with this anime nor will you give it room to grow... and for her because she DOES work hard, and she is given not constructive criticism but jabs at both her physical self and her work, all empty comments which do not help her pinpoint what it is on which she needs to improve.

I just feel sad that you are compelled to hate her as a person when all she did was fail to meet your high expectations in being the "perfect" voice actor for Naruto.  She could be a very nice person indeed, and you hate her because of her voice.  I don't understand that.

That is all.

<3


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 28, 2005)

You keep saying you want to give her a chance yet you say such negative things that physically detach you from that statement, such as "I refuse to accept her in her role."

Go right on ahead and bash Viz and call whomever you want stupid or devoid of reason for making choices with which you do not agree, but realize that this becomes redundant.  You continue to attack her with such insults and then you turn around and say "I want to give her a chance."

...I'm sorry, but it's just frustrating to speak with a person such as yourself and I would like to back away from this conversation because I realize now that you will probably never accept the dub as a good dub.  I appreciate having talked with you about such matters and am glad that I have received an insight on your point of view, but I feel that if I continue to speak/debate with you, I will only grow more angry and upset because our personalities and ideas clash.  

But I thank you for the entertaining debate.  Please enjoy the rest of the forums, and I do hope that if we meet again in any other thread that we will be on such terms that we may have a good, civilized conversation such as this.  Thank you.

<3


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 28, 2005)

I concur let us leave it at that. Though one point. I will never accept the dub as a good dub untill such time Maille Flannigan greatly improves, which I believe to be impossible, or Maille Flannigan is replaced, which is equally unlikely.

Just to clerify Maille Flannigan is my point and problem. At that good day and I shall leave this thread for the moment.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 28, 2005)

Whoaa...Finally some civilised intelligent talking at last. ^^ I just hope there's no more to it...I mean the other people that will come here and say 'naruto dubs suckz' again. ^^

Just watched the fourth dubbed episode and I think it's pretty good. Especially Sakura's voice actor is fantastic. Sounds so much in character. ^^ For there was bit of the time she went to fast on the words, but the rest was great. ^^


----------



## Hyuuga Fugen (Sep 28, 2005)

^_^ so much complaint...

But I agree. The dub is bad, I like the original dub way better


----------



## Ultra_Maniac (Sep 28, 2005)

One thing I have to say their voices all SUCK


----------



## Pyr00tje (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't know what the fuss is all about, I think it's pretty good.

But bickering about whether it's good or bad is pointless.  It's not the same as the Japanese voices. period. Get used to it people...


----------



## genesisofire (Sep 28, 2005)

Lil Donkey said:
			
		

> I just hope there's no more to it...I mean the other people that will come here and say 'naruto dubs suckz' again. ^^







			
				Ultra_Maniac said:
			
		

> One thing I have to say their voices all SUCK





Lil Donkey, I'm afraid it won't ever stop. I enjoyed the debate and the posts above, it was a great read. Kudos to you guys.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 28, 2005)

genesisofire said:
			
		

> Lil Donkey, I'm afraid it won't ever stop. I enjoyed the debate and the posts above, it was a great read. Kudos to you guys.


Thank you Genesis. ^^  It's refreshing to have a good, civilized argument with someone that doesn't involve cursing.

Although I feel some of the comments weren't valid in his argument, it was still the best debate I've had since I've been on these forums.  I just felt a little too involved and a little too upset to continue, and chose to make peace rather than make an enemy out of him.  I look forward to more intelligent conversations with other members of this forum.

<3  I feel it was a much better conversation than what is usually seen in this thread, and I am honored to have contributed to it.  Thank you for reading.

^^

<3


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 28, 2005)

Me!(Lil Donkey) said:
			
		

> I just hope there's no more to it...I mean the other people that will come here and say 'naruto dubs suckz' again. ^^





			
				Ultra_Maniac said:
			
		

> One thing I have to say their voices all SUCK



...I just have to jinx it don't I...

And yes that was the best debate (without those slangs) I read in the forums. Though I'm only been here a bit. ^^


----------



## dbzhung (Sep 29, 2005)

i don't like the dubbed version. it was edited! and the voices were not all that great.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 29, 2005)

*refrains from speaking*  notworthitnotworthitnotworthit

Yeah Lil Donkey... you had to jinx it.  ^^

Kidding.  <3

One thing I didn't like about the dub?  The ill-timed commercial breaks.  But they have to have commercials sometime, right?  So if I continue, I'll just be arguing with myself.  Haa...  DX

<3


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 29, 2005)

LOL! Yes I did jinx it. 

Oh you watched in on TV? Coolll.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 29, 2005)

Yep, I live in good old Kentucky USA, where the grass is blue and the allergens are the worst in the country.

There isn't much to do here.  I don't ever miss Naruto or Lost.  Those are the only two shows I actually watch on a regular basis.  But you don't have to put up with the commercials, lucky you.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh but I rather watch it on the big screen than at the 15 inch monitor. ^^


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 30, 2005)

That's true.  <3  (hey... question... are we like... monitoring the complaints thread or something?  i feel like the complaints thread police.)


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how many dub-haters have me at the top of their enemy list for that huge debate I had...




It's not like I'm trying to keep the people who want to complain out... I believe they're entitled to their opinions... but I want to get in their heads and try to understand them... or something.  I don't want to seem like a troll or whatever.  You know what I mean?


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 30, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> That's true.  <3  (hey... question... are we like... monitoring the complaints thread or something?  i feel like the complaints thread police.)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hmm...good question...I probably leave this thread for a week and come back later I guess. ^^ I'm in someone's enemy list probably too. At least one, I know for sure.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't like making enemies, but having worthy rivals and adversaries is always entertaining.  I just don't like being neg repped for something stupid, like pointing out to someone that their argument makes no sense.  Some people take repping too lightly, I think.

Nyaa~ I'm going to bed.    I'll talk to you some other time, okay?  Bye for now!  ^^

<3


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 30, 2005)

The only thing that seems silly to neg rep someone without a reason.

And bye!


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Sep 30, 2005)

The one thing I lked (well make that two things) is that they kept the original music and that Sasuke's V.A can actually pronounce the names!


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 30, 2005)

Yuri Lowenthal (Sasukes V.A.) can pronounce the names correctly because he is fluent in Japanese as well as many other languages.  He's a very talented man, in very many fields besides acting and voice acting!  You can check out his works and qualifications at   Enjoy!

The other people working on the dub are good as well, but they are not fluent in Japanese so he has an advantage in pronunciations and  because of this, is very favored by fans. 

<3


----------



## r_ray52 (Sep 30, 2005)

they did sasuke's voice pretty well but i dont think it will fit his character later on in the series like ep.132.chouji's voice sounded like a fat baby attempting to talk. hinata's voice was a little too old for her age and naruto's voice was ok. sakura's voice was annoying from time to time. the worse of all is shikamaru's name... shii-ka-maru? no, no! its shikamaru! the "i" sound is suppose to be hardly hearable. they make it sound like chicken-maru and why the heck did they not keep ROCKS and WIND !!!?


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 30, 2005)

*sigh*  any takers?  no?  okay. 

They didn't keep Rocks and Wind... but they WILL be on the DVD's no doubt.  Sakura's voice is SUPPOSED to be annoying, she was a bit of a jerk in the first few episodes.  

I'm not gonna go on, I'm saving my energy for tomorrow. ^^


----------



## Illidin (Sep 30, 2005)

This has possibly been said but any time something decent (dub NARUTO) is compared to something worse (bad dubs;OP in this case) it's going to be better just by comparison and it looks like the #1 dub lover thing to say is "It's better thn most anime" or something along those lines which does not necessarily make it one of the greatest dubs ever.

I've also seen this "give them time to fit the role" thing which really comes off as a slap in the face since any issues the VA's may have had should have been worked out before recording even started.If they really cared about making a good dub which IIRC was said in an interview (i'm sure we all read it ) maybe those VA issues would have been avoided with some test showings and some actual fan (not fanboy) input.


Most dub/sub watchers (i'm assuming) expected NARUTO to get the treatment it should have gotten..meaning there was early expectations and comparison with the greater dubs (bebop,wolfs rain...etc) which makes NARUTO look mediocre in comparison.Dub hating ellitists are the same way by means of comparing the original VA's with the english counter parts (see the point yet ). 



> Sakura's voice is SUPPOSED to be annoying



Very true but her JP voice had a lovable quality about it (atleast it did for me) whereas her voice now truly is just annoying :sad.

Before I end this long boring post yes free speech on forums is fun but it would be nice if you "I hate the dub because it's stupid" people would put some legitimate stuff along with that...really enough is enough it reflects bad not only on you but on the rest of us who also enjoy the original version more then the dub get over it don't watch game over.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 30, 2005)

Aww, I do agree with you.  You put up a good argument, and I'm glad you brought up the points that you already did.  Thank you for pointing out my comment on Sakura's voice.  I guess some people may find her English dubbed voice full-on annoying, but as in the same way you (and I) find that lovable quality in her Japanese voice, I find that same lovable quality in her dubbed voice as well.

You're absolutely right about their "growing into their characters."  I honestly don't think it's a matter of them getting used to their characters... but it is a matter of US getting used to THEIR voices coming out of the mouths of those same characters we loved for such a long time.  Honestly, it's very odd to hear Naruto with an American accent, and I'm sure that if it were the other way around, it would be very odd for the Japanese as well.

Very good post you have there, Illidin.  I applaud you and I'm glad you brought those points up in this thread. ^^

<3


----------



## Illidin (Sep 30, 2005)

Glad to see my post was enjoyed and applause worthy :.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 30, 2005)

Rep-worthy as well.  <3


----------



## Illidin (Sep 30, 2005)

Much thanks . I'll be famous soon enough .


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 30, 2005)

I can't wait til you are!!  You'll have to credit me as the person who put your green bars up to the second bar in the Naruto forums when you do.

Kidding. :rofl


----------



## Illidin (Sep 30, 2005)

LOL  I can't wait either.Funny I didnt take you for a credit hog nah-nah but then again........


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 30, 2005)

Aw, I'm not a credit hog AT ALL!  *is lying*

There haven't been very many complaints lately... Or is that just my imagination?


----------



## Illidin (Sep 30, 2005)

Ha! it's good seeing you'r beeing complety honest about it *enter sarcasm*.
:rofl


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm ALWAYS honest! 

Pfft, I don't know if there has ever been anyone who HASN'T told a lie.


----------



## Illidin (Oct 1, 2005)

Everyone lies that's just a fact of life.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

Very true.

...I'm sorry but I'm LOVING your itachi banner..  He's so... something.

I wonder what his voice will sound like.  (Even though it's like, 293875 episodes from now.)


----------



## Illidin (Oct 1, 2005)

No need to aplogize I don't see how anyone could hate it. I'm also very curious how he will sound...hope he'll be well taking care of .


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm sure he will... They've done a great job with the voices so far.  And don't even get me started on Sasuke's VA because I could go on and on and ON about him. <3


----------



## Illidin (Oct 1, 2005)

:rofl Yea you'r early posts were a clear indication of where you stand with Sasuke's VA.He's the only main character so far that I didn't have to much to complain about .


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

You read my early posts???  Where??? 

How embarrassing.  

I have such a crush on him.


----------



## King Speed (Oct 1, 2005)

lol, he read your yuri posts.... hehehe
gives off an... odd impression to say the least


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh be quiet, dan.   And how is it odd, may I ask??


----------



## Illidin (Oct 1, 2005)

.......


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh come on you guys.  You're gonna have to explain this to me.  Gimme a break, I'm not THAT bad am I..?

...Humor me.


----------



## King Speed (Oct 1, 2005)

>.>
<.<
you've never even met the guy and you're all ready swooning over him... that's kind of odd.


jessica simpson


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey hey come on, I can say someone's attractive and admire his work.  It's not like I'm stalking him or collecting used napkins like freak fans would.

People swoon all over actors and actresses even if they haven't met them.  I'm just one of those who has a silly little girl crush on Yuri.  <3

I'm not really bad though... I don't think i'd cry and faint if i met him.


----------



## King Speed (Oct 1, 2005)

suuure, you say that now, but what about when yuri e-mailed yo back hmmm, i think you said you almost fainted.. form a letter... napkin collector..nononono.. i mean Yeah!

P.S i'm gonna talk like deidara from now on


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh stop.  I was excited.  Woudlnt' you be excited?  I would be just as excited if I got a letter back from anyone else from that cast.  ^^

<3

Maybe.  ^^  I just really like Yuri that's all.


----------



## Illidin (Oct 1, 2005)

I leave for a few minutes and return only to find Yuri as the topic . Shame on you no.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

*GASP*  Dan was the one who started it... I was just pointing out a fact....

:sad


----------



## King Speed (Oct 1, 2005)

:amazed 
hey... it's all nah-nah's fault... don't look at me


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

boo dan you make me sad. 

[edit]
I'm going to bed now.  It was nice talking with you, Illidin!  i hope we get to talk again.  You take care!  

<3


----------



## Illidin (Oct 1, 2005)

LoL  I enjoyed our little chat...night.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 1, 2005)

>.> Even though I said next week I come back. I still come back here to read...

And dan_457 is it just me...but did you just get those neg points recently? What did you do in the other threads?

>.> And yes there's less complainers now...


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Oct 1, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> Yuri Lowenthal (Sasukes V.A.) can pronounce the names correctly because he is fluent in Japanese as well as many other languages.  He's a very talented man, in very many fields besides acting and voice acting!  You can check out his works and qualifications at   Enjoy!
> <3


Arigatou


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

You're very welcome.  I'm glad I could be of assistance. <3

*runs off to spread the Lowenthal Love*


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

Complex Alchemist said:
			
		

> You really are in love with this Lowenthal aren't u lol! Lol i guess it happens o well!


I wouldn't say in love.  I'm just an adoring fan. ^^
<3


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

Complex Alchemist said:
			
		

> Ok mayne not love. Heh maybe obsesion(crap i cant spell).
> *EDIT* And wheres dan? He's online just not typing


No.  Not obsession. A crush.  There's a difference.  I don't think about him every second of the day. 

As for dan... I don't know where he is.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

Sorry, I'm not a rep whore nor am I a rep pimp.  I rep by whether or not I think the person's post is good, thanks.

And I would NOT "hit it" like you say I would.  That's just not a way I'd like to represent myself.  Sex is not something I take for granted.  Can't a person be an admirer of someone without it turning sexual?  

*sigh*  Anyway, I hope there aren't too many complaints for the episode tonight.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

Complex Alchemist said:
			
		

> There's going to be a grip of dub-bashers i bet. Ugh I 'm waiting for that lol. I'll be on all day anyways( i think). And dont  lie to me and all the other people on this forum. I know if he said "i love you" You'd be like "Take me!"
> Heh come on just tell the truth. I know sex is something to be take for granted.


No, I don't think that sex is something to be taken for granted.  I'm not going to just give my body to just any guy that comes along.  That's disgusting.

If he came up to me all of a sudden and said "I love you" from out of nowhere, the first word that would come out of my mouth would be "Why??"

And THAT is the truth.  Don't turn me into some sex-starved slut.  I am anything but that.

...I'm prepared for the dub-bashers tonight.  I just can't wait to hear their arguments.  Maybe something interesting will come of it.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

Sorry.  it's called tough love.  Only when he makes a good post is when I rep him. 

About the FC, there's already a Dub FC.  I don't know if you knew that already... but if you do a search on it in the fanclub section, it's there.  The owner hasn't updated yet though, so I don't know what we're supposed to do about that.

Meh, I think the complaints have gone down quite a bit.  We'll just have to see tonight.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't know, you'd have to check up with the person in charge of the fc forums for that, i think.  I've never started a fanclub or anything so I woudln't know.

So anyway, I only have  3 and 1/2 hours til the dub shows.  I'm getting excited. ^^


----------



## hakke (Oct 1, 2005)

holy crap... Naruto was so damn annoying on ep 5(sub), dub bashers cant touch NAruto... no matter how the dub turns out.

Anway, bashing predictions:

-Again the "destroy" instead of "kill" complaint.
-Tate tate tate! dattebayo... ninja ninja ninja!... crap that was annoying on the original, imagine how it turns out.
-some edited blood.
-Kakashi's lack of emotion.
-1 or 2 seconds long unimportant cuts due to ad time.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

then you had better not be in the english dub forums from 6 your time til after you watch the episode, because there is no doubt that there are going to be spoilers galore in the threads.

[edit]
Hakke, I'm waiting for all that and more.  ^^  Good predictions.  Let's prepare ourselves.

I'm leaving now... see you guys later tonight. ^^

<3


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 1, 2005)

This shit sucks as fucking hot hell!! But lets face it, the more we watch it, the better we get at not caring about the voices. That same thing happened to me when I was watching Fullmetal Alchemist. When I watch it now and think about how I felt when the first episode came out on AS, I was like," you know, this ain't that bad as I thought". I know it may look impossible for Naruto to accomplish that same kind of feeling, but you won't even notice the change. It doesn't mean I'm watching Naruto now. I'm gonna wait until they get to episode 30. I will be soo into the high quality animation [sasuke and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



orochimaru's fight]


, that the voices won't matter to me.


----------



## Miyoko (Oct 1, 2005)

I loved it when Naruto said:
"oh yeah? the only thing wierd here is your haircut!"

HAHAHA.... it was so cute and funny... but hey this is the complaint thread so....

argh kakashi is TOOO dead... i know kakashi is meant to sound dead/monotonous, but they took the whole sarcasm/jokey around mix of kakashiness they had seems to have disappeared.... seriously... HIS VOICE IS SO LAAAZYYY!!! 
[/complaint]

but its great when he shouts out jutsu names. =)

hah yeah... im getting used to the dub. ^^


----------



## bladebanger (Oct 2, 2005)

Agreed, the main thing i see wrong with it is that there is no feeling in the character, all the things that may me laugh and cried are gone, the more and more i watch the more and more i hate it. guess i should of never quit my voice acting classes...


----------



## gsand (Oct 2, 2005)

naruto doesnt sound annoying enough!!!!


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 2, 2005)

hakke said:
			
		

> holy crap... Naruto was so damn annoying on ep 5(sub), dub bashers cant touch NAruto... no matter how the dub turns out.
> 
> Anway, bashing predictions:
> 
> ...



- Well for all we know they added 'destroy' in as a TV censor as well traditionally on CN they don't 'kill' anyone till 6 months or so ago.
- Believe it! Naruto's VA sucked!
- Blood whatever you expected that didn't you? No quams here...
- Not just Kakashi but possibly halk the Naruto cast... No actually just Naruto & Maile Flannigan
- Gotta make room for those commercials! Who cares if we miss something important?




			
				gsand said:
			
		

> naruto doesnt sound annoying enough!!!!


But certainly stupid enough!


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 2, 2005)

Wah, they show commercials in Japan as well.

What's the big F'n deal?


----------



## Illidin (Oct 2, 2005)

He sounds really annoying to me :barf.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, you know what? I'm just going to keep my dub-loving arse out of this thread.   See you guys later.


----------



## Illidin (Oct 2, 2005)

LMFAO


----------



## Uchiha Inkatomi (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow..... there is still a dub complaints thread. Soon there will be no more complaints, because there will be no more voice mistakes, no more drawing errors and no more what ever the hell all the complainers on this damn forum talk about.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah, this thread will die in a couple of months <.<


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 2, 2005)

I wish it'd die in a couple of minutes.

Yeah, I lied about not coming back in... so what?  <3


----------



## King Speed (Oct 2, 2005)

I HearBy kill this thread... but i'm no admin so.. nevermind


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

>.> came back and...I find less complaints in here...O.O

What happened to them?

Ok like people said before this thread has died. Officially kinda...just wait till admin or mod comes in and gives out his/her opinion. ^^


----------



## shadow_sand (Oct 2, 2005)

-Naruto said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree. Naruto's voice is pretty dull by the lady who does him, everyone else seems okay. I've also seen some Jap shows which pronounce Hokage Ho-kidge. -and not Hoe-ka-gae.




You fucking dumbass! Thats how you pronounce Hokage!! Your the one who doesn't know Japanese! The only name the have pronounced wrong is Genin. And Iruka's the only one who mispronounces it.


----------



## shadow_sand (Oct 2, 2005)

Some guys in this topic are complete dumbasses. "They fucked up the series! Naruto is pronouced Nay-ru-to not Na-ruto! Thoose dumb americans don't knnow japameese!!" or 'Its Ho-kidge not Ho-ka-gay!! Dum Americans!!" God you guys are fucking dumb as hell and desearve to be bitch slapped.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

>.> Err no comment


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 2, 2005)

it's ho (as in toe) ka (as in car) and ge (as in *E*lephant). 

No emphasis on any syllables.  Easy.

Now can we stop with the pronunciation arguments?


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm not gonna say we have peace again cause I always jinx it so let's see...

I just shut up...


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

shadow_sand said:
			
		

> Some guys in this topic are complete dumbasses. "They fucked up the series! Naruto is pronouced Nay-ru-to not Na-ruto! Thoose dumb americans don't knnow japameese!!" or 'Its Ho-kidge not Ho-ka-gay!! Dum Americans!!" God you guys are fucking dumb as hell and desearve to be bitch slapped.


I'm not dumb...:sad I'm not complaing about the pernounciations (just my own spelling...).  I just come here occasionally to laugh at the complainer's compliants.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

Cougar-kun said:
			
		

> I'm not dumb...:sad I'm not complaing about the pernounciations (just my own spelling...).  I just come here occasionally to laugh at the complainer's compliants.



Same here same here. ^^


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 2, 2005)

Now we can laugh at... each other?  Like this:

LMAO LIL DONKEY!  I LOVE YOUR AVATAR!  TOO CUTE!!


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

^^ yes yes. Kiba chibified, gonna love the chibis!


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes,  w00t for the chibis. ^^  Who wants to believe a friend of mine hate chibis? XD


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 2, 2005)

Everyone loves Shikamaru's chibi drawings


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes you must love Shikamaru's skills of chibiness. And how can anyone hate chibis? (refering to Cougar-kun's friend)


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 2, 2005)

I want chibi things all the time.  just because they look huggable. ^^


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes they sooo plushiable! I'm not even sure that's a word!


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> I want chibi things all the time.  just because they look huggable. ^^


That is why I have the chibiness on my binder for school.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

Love the little chibi zabuza and kakashi there Cougar-kun!


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you, I am a hunter of pictures...I "keep" the ones I like.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 2, 2005)

I saved that pic to my hard drive


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, that is what I mean by "keep". ^^


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 2, 2005)

We're spamming the heck out of this poor thread.  ^^


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 2, 2005)

Those chibis remind me so much of South Park o.o


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> We're spamming the heck out of this poor thread.  ^^



^^ Well we spam, if someone comes and complain, we hammer them. ^^

EDIT: Not complaining about the spamming I meant the dubs...


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

ReikaiDemon said:
			
		

> Those chibis remind me so much of South Park o.o


Like this one?


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

Cougar-kun said:
			
		

> Like this one?



Now that's defintely South Park style. XD


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

And this one...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 2, 2005)

I wanna make a Naruto South Park flash XD


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

Do it, I'd love to see it. ^^


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh yes, please do. Me wanna see too. ^^


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

Rei, I demand you make one...! (lol)


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

Man we really need to rename this the South Park Naruto related thread.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 2, 2005)

Let's make one o.o


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

No, the random Naruto topic thread...remember just before this we were talking about chibis. ^^';';


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

ReikaiDemon said:
			
		

> Let's make one o.o


I don't know how...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 2, 2005)

I forgot what this thread was even about o.o;; Was it about texas toast grilled cheese or something?


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

You know it is the complaints thread... >>


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

Cougar-kun said:
			
		

> I don't know how...



Same here...


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

Maybe this topic is being dead now. O.O No more complainers!


----------



## RockLee (Oct 2, 2005)

Let's not complain about how there are no complainers. XD

And you guys have to totally make a Naruto/South park falsh. Ask dryoness to do it!


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Let's not complain about how there are no complainers. XD



You kinda made me lost there.

Are we gonna continue talking about this southpark/naruto thing here or another thread?


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

Why not...?

Do you think dryoness would make a Naruto/SouthPark flash for us?


----------



## Illidin (Oct 2, 2005)

Trash this poor moldy thread already. South park /NARU flash = .


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

Illidin said:
			
		

> Trash this poor moldy thread already. South park /NARU flash = .


You kill fun...


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 2, 2005)

Bwahahaa... let's go to the off-topic forum instead. ^^  This thread is beyond dead.


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

I am stupid, where is that?


----------



## Illidin (Oct 2, 2005)

:sad I don't kill fun,Cougar....I "destroy" it .


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 2, 2005)

TheChoji

BAAAHAHAAAHAHAHAAHA ILLIDIN.  You rock my world.  <333


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 2, 2005)

Illidin said:
			
		

> :sad I don't kill fun,Cougar....I "destroy" it .


 You like to be mean...:sad


----------



## Illidin (Oct 2, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> TheChoji
> 
> BAAAHAHAAAHAHAHAAHA ILLIDIN.  You rock my world.  <333


 I aim to please .


----------



## OverConfident Sensei (Oct 3, 2005)

Lil Donkey said:
			
		

> Maybe this topic is being dead now. O.O No more complainers!


*Woot! No complainers yea. We win yay! Dub-Defenders unite!*


----------



## Naruto Ann (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm a complainer, hush up. I'll fight the good fight.


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2005)

More like the ignorant/intolerant fight.


----------



## JAPPO (Oct 3, 2005)

I'de complain but i gave up watching it since it sucks so much so now no complaints


----------



## Naruto Ann (Oct 3, 2005)

Darn right I'm intolerant. 

It shouldn't be "well at least it's not as bad as <badly dubbed anime here>."

It should be "holy crap I'd give up one of my arms because this rocks just as hard as it does in Japanese!"

It seems like Naruto's just -another- series in English, when it clearly should be -the- series in English.  Get where I'm coming from? 

Ignorant, not so much, but that's always a fun insult to toss around ain't it?


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2005)

No, it _should_ be "well at least it's not and so and so."  The last thing you should be doing is expecting something to be the best. Like I said, you're just setting yourself up to complain some more.

And yes, ignorant is pretty fun to toss around, but I suppsoe to a lesser extent I used it correctly. Your lack of knowledge in the area of expectations creates a failure to be tolerant.


----------



## Naruto Ann (Oct 3, 2005)

Expectations are a matter of opinion. No amount of "knowledge in the area of expectations" would matter because of that. Is it fair to say that my expectations were maybe too high and that created my intolerance? Sure, I'm not complainin'. 

But I don't want to lower my expectations for a show I like just because it DIDN'T come out like total crap. I have high expectations for a good show; I HOPED it'd get better treatment. I don't want to settle for second best, oh no. That's not what the cool kids do.


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2005)

Naruto Ann said:
			
		

> Expectations are a matter of opinion. No amount of "knowledge in the area of expectations" would matter because of that.



Nnnnnnot quite. It may be a matter of opinion, but opinions are drawn from "knowledge" Isn't that right?



> But I don't want to lower my expectations for a show I like just because it DIDN'T come out like total crap. I have high expectations for a good show; I HOPED it'd get better treatment. I don't want to settle for second best, oh no. That's not what the cool kids do.



Oh, are you kidding me? There were plenty of good shows that got crappy dubs, granted they were because of 4Kids, but better treatment can't be decided on just the company as your opinions on the Naruto Dub have shown.

What kind of cool kid goes on a forum to complain about a dub? You, obviously, hehe.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 3, 2005)

Disco King said:
			
		

> What kind of cool kid goes on a forum to complain about a dub? You, obviously, hehe.



Got a point there.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 3, 2005)

i have to say kakashi no longer sounds cool at all.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 3, 2005)

That comment just came out of nowhere...Though I don't know for sure if you like the dub or not Naruto Ann. Do you think it needs improving or you absolutely hate it so much don't wanna critise about them?


----------



## OverConfident Sensei (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yea the dub-bashers are back*listens intently**


----------



## Naruto Ann (Oct 3, 2005)

What? I'd love improvement. Like a woman. No joke. I'd propose to it and everything. We'd make babies that spoke Engrish. 

Nonsense aside, it depends on how much improvement the dub can have. Can the voices adapt? Sure. Yuri Lowenthal may someday be able to pull Sasuke off, but right now he's pulling emo kid. I don't have much hope for Naruto himself, though. Kakashi... I don't see him working out for me.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 3, 2005)

OverConfident Sensei said:
			
		

> *Yea the dub-bashers are back*listens intently**



No, not really. In my defintion of a dub basher it's a person who uses slang to express their 'hatred' to the people who voices their characters.


----------



## OverConfident Sensei (Oct 3, 2005)

*Hahahaha! We do talk about it in french class.\*
**EDIT* I wasnt calling u a dub-basher lil donkey even if u are 1 still ones defintion can change for different ppl. You have urs and i have mine. And again if u dont like it don't watch and sure as hell dont come here and complain about it. Im sure theres something better to do it complain to people who just are going to fight back.*


----------



## Naruto Ann (Oct 3, 2005)

Funny, we do next to no work in French so I play my DS.


----------



## OverConfident Sensei (Oct 3, 2005)

Naruto Ann said:
			
		

> Funny, we do next to no work in French so I play my DS.


*Hmm...every1 does diferent stuff in diferent places we just happen to talk about how good the dub of Naruto is and that it needs a little work and eventually be the best. Corny but "Believe it!" V^_^V*


----------



## Naruto Ann (Oct 3, 2005)

Hearing "believe it" in place of dattebayo still makes me cringe. I could go into why but I've done that somwhere already, I think in the thread where I said Barry White should do Naruto.

(and he should.)


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 3, 2005)

I... think I took a french class... I think i slept through most of it.

XDD  

Anyway, I really enjoyed reading this.  What a great read.  

As for me.. I know this is random and I'm not part of the conversation whatsoever... but I like both versions and they both work fine for me.  I prefer the Japanese more than I do the English, but that's because it's been around longer.  The English dub is just fine and I'm very satisfied with it even though I know there are some people who aren't and probably never will be.  

It's fine, people are different, that's just how it is, so I deal with it. ^^

But I love reading your arguments.  <3


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2005)

Meh, you should never enjoy someone's arguing.

edit: even if your side is winning


----------



## OverConfident Sensei (Oct 3, 2005)

*So thats where i member ur name from i saw it in that thread. Hmm i gve u reps u should say thanks to me. And what would u rather him say . Dattebayo means nothing right? So why not believe it! O well u cant change it'll prolly stuck till the end of the show and ur going to have to deal with it or just not watch it. O like i said the Va's just need time to master the char's Come on do u seriously think they'd do that in 5 eps?*


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 3, 2005)

Nuh uh, not that i'm enjoying that the people are arguing.. I'm enjoying the fact that there is intelligent conversation and actual reason in the points being made.  It's refreshing. 

I'm not enjoying that people are arguing, in a sense, but I'm enjoying the way in which they are presenting themselves.


----------



## OverConfident Sensei (Oct 3, 2005)

Disco King said:
			
		

> Meh, you should never enjoy someone's arguing.
> 
> edit: even if your side is winning


*Are we winnig Disco sensei? Are we?*


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2005)

You can't really win until one realizes that he/her has a life and cannot keep on going. At that point the other person is the winner.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 3, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> Nuh uh, not that i'm enjoying that the people are arguing.. I'm enjoying the fact that there is intelligent conversation and actual reason in the points being made.  It's refreshing.
> 
> I'm not enjoying that people are arguing, in a sense, but I'm enjoying the way in which they are presenting themselves.



That's true. I was enjoying as well. I just hate it when random people come here and say

"Naruto suckz **** like wtf, he soundz lik on crackz~!!"


----------



## OverConfident Sensei (Oct 3, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> Nuh uh, not that i'm enjoying that the people are arguing.. I'm enjoying the fact that there is intelligent conversation and actual reason in the points being made. It's refreshing.
> 
> I'm not enjoying that people are arguing, in a sense, but I'm enjoying the way in which they are presenting themselves.


*Yup! Yup! Nicely said ^_^.*
**EDIT* Also reps to u and donkey. Heh it's just stupid when ppl just pop in and say that and run like cowards. If u got something to say u say it and stick with ur word till the very end. Hmpf!*


----------



## Naruto Ann (Oct 3, 2005)

I saw that you gave me reps when I checked my control panel thing earlier, and I meant to thank you for that, so: thanks.

And sadly, the Disco King is right. The winner is generally the side that holds out longest. Unless you can COMPLETELY CRUSH THE OPPOSING SIDE!!!! 

Which will never happen.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 3, 2005)

Whoa thanks OverConfident Sensei. ^^ I don't know why I earned it but thanks 

*wipes fake tear* I just hope this intelligent and civilised conversation will still go on. *prays*


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, unfortunately, I can only hold out for 25 more minutes until my dad cuts off the internet, so we'll call it a draw  Yay everyone loses!


----------



## OverConfident Sensei (Oct 3, 2005)

Naruto Ann said:
			
		

> I saw that you gave me reps when I checked my control panel thing earlier, and I meant to thank you for that, so: thanks.
> 
> And sadly, the Disco King is right. The winner is generally the side that holds out longest. Unless you can COMPLETELY CRUSH THE OPPOSING SIDE!!!!
> 
> Which will never happen.


*Well no problem willing to give out reps to any1 that makes good statement, makes me laugh, and agrees with me. I dont think i would ever neg rep some1 tho. But thats besides the point. So I have to completely crush u know. Hmmm... It might not be possible i have little knowledge of Naruto(since all i know is the dub and some manga). So i guess u win unless some decides to help. And with my luck no1 will(no friends). ...Heh.*
*EDIT notice description "Heart of a lonley underdog" Oh and no problem Donkey*


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 3, 2005)

Never?  Boo.

XDD Kidding.

"And sadly, the Disco King is right."

...It's sad that he's right?  XDD  I just found that a little bit funny, that's all -- I'm not picking on you or anything, I just happen to find things like that mildy amusing.

[edit]
EVERYONE LOSES!!  I'm a happy camper.  :


----------



## OverConfident Sensei (Oct 3, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> Never? Boo.
> 
> XDD Kidding.
> 
> ...


*Heh....Seems some1 is having fun.*


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 3, 2005)

Alot of fun alright. Well I'm off now. Cya later!


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 3, 2005)

byebye lil donkey. <3

*leaves too*


----------



## Blackvoice (Oct 3, 2005)

i started to complain about the names but then i realised that the japanese say things like RoBerto Spiringufieldo instead of robert springfield so i say what goes around comes around.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 3, 2005)

Bye bye Mr. Kiba Chibi Avatar : D


----------



## Naruto Ann (Oct 3, 2005)

HOLY CRAP IT'S SAD THAT HE'S RIGHT. That means my evening of posting has been for naught~

Kidding.


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2005)

Err, what was that?


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm back and I'm lost... what?


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2005)

Nothing really, I gotta go to sleep, or I will waste a good night of sleep and be cranky on the day off on school.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 3, 2005)

Aw.  Well, we wouldn't want that.  Go sleep now.   G'night!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 3, 2005)

*sleeps on top of my PC* Nighty night


----------



## hakke (Oct 3, 2005)

argh... came in late... oh well, tomorrow's another day.


----------



## icoselitham (Oct 4, 2005)

Where's all the complainers. I know us younger fans must go to sleep for school, but how about the older fans.


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh they're around. Naruto Ann will come out to play somtiime soon.


----------



## amazinasian (Oct 4, 2005)

it seems like a lot of people here actually like the dubs...i personally think they suck when compared to the original japanese episodes.  the voices are all incredibly annoying and the voice acting is terrible.  it actually sounds like the readers are reading directly from the script and the emotion sounds incredibly fake (i was expecting the dubs to be the quality of dbz's).  the crazy pronunciations of certain japanese words like "jutsu" and "genin" drive me absolutely crazy (which is also why the voice acting sucks).  and most importantly WHAT THE HELL IS UP WITH NARUTO'S VOICE?!! it is absolutely annoying and makes naruto sound like a complete idiot.  all of these aspects completely ruin the naruto watching experience (in english of course)


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 4, 2005)

I think the dub is good. The VA's just have to get the characters down and then it'll be the best dub you will ever see.


----------



## Lemon-Juice (Oct 4, 2005)

Agreed -_-  
Ok, Kakashi's supposed to sound a bit lazy but you can overdo it..
The only one I liked up till now was Ino.

I know we don't *have* to watch it, but since everyone was so enthuisastic about it (I even heard Kakashi got this 'surfer dude' voice  ) so I thought I'll give it a try but.. ugh.. what is wrong with you ppl?


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 4, 2005)

What do you mean, "what is wrong with you ppl?"   Are you saying that there is something wrong with us simply because we like something that you don't?  I don't think there's anything wrong with people who like or don't like the dub; it's all a matter of opinion.  

You're very free to watch and dislike it, yes, but try not to attack the people who actually enjoy the dub.  Their opinion is no lower or higher than yours.  Just because they like something that you don't doesn't make them someone of lower intelligence or reason or standards.  Liking/disliking the dub, to me, is all a matter of opinion.


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont know why u complain. Are trying to just give out your opinion. Or try and convert us all to sub maniacs. I don't get it. Ever since i've been on this forum people are complaining. But I say for what? It's not accomplishing anything. Just to put down your opinion on the net. And have someone argue with you until some cracks and says enough is enough. Really i don't see any reason to complain.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, this IS a complaints thread.  People have a right to complain, it's just a way of expressing their opinions.  That's what these forums are for: to express your opinion and read the opinions of others.  Arguing is seen in such a negative form -- people seem to think that when there is an argument, negative feelings are involved, but that's not always true.  An argument between two or more people can just be an expression of their views on different issues.  No one has to get mad.

Sure, complaining without reason does not accomplish anything, but when someone has a good argument -- a valid point -- then it can sometimes help others to see things in a different way.  Sure, not every argument ends up in everyone agreeing to one set point, but what is accomplished in a GOOD argument is a sense of understanding in the person's point of view, and in many cases, an agreement to disagree and respect the other's opinions.


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Yea well i know its a complaint thread. Just I see no other point just to state each others opinion. Some posters just run in here and post then run out to there hole they call their life. And i do respect another peoples opinion. Well i dont know what im saying any more just confused. I probably just stay out of the complaint thread cuz i dont have anything to complain about.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 4, 2005)

I never said that you didn't respect other people's opinion; I was just stating that there is nothing wrong with these people saying what they feel.  It's no big deal, and getting upset over it is just not worth it, you know...? 

*shrug*  Oh well.


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 4, 2005)

I know what your saying. Im just going to stay out of the complaint thread because i have nothing to complain about.


----------



## genesisofire (Oct 4, 2005)

UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ said:
			
		

> I dont know why u complain. Are trying to just give out your opinion. Or try and convert us all to sub maniacs. I don't get it. Ever since i've been on this forum people are complaining. But I say for what? It's not accomplishing anything. Just to put down your opinion on the net. And have someone argue with you until some cracks and says enough is enough. Really i don't see any reason to complain.





I know what you mean by these complaints being just "opinions on the net without much accomplishment." But have you realized that pretty much the rest of the posts here are the same thing? All of the posts are opinions put down on the net. That's why it's called a message board. These complaints are simply a different kind of opinion, it's just an opinion that some people dislike.


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2005)

> I know what you mean by these complaints being just "opinions on the net without much accomplishment." But have you realized that pretty much the rest of the posts here are the same thing? All of the posts are opinions put down on the net. That's why it's called a message board. These complaints are simply a different kind of opinion, it's just an opinion that some people



No, it's an opinion that most people dislike. When I say most, that's just about everybody except like three people. 



> it seems like a lot of people here actually like the dubs...i personally think they suck when compared to the original japanese episodes. the voices are all incredibly annoying and the voice acting is terrible. it actually sounds like the readers are reading directly from the script and the emotion sounds incredibly fake (i was expecting the dubs to be the quality of dbz's).



How many times have people said that? "They're reading from a script" Bah.

 And as for the comment on the DBZ dub... :rofl



> the crazy pronunciations of certain japanese words like "jutsu" and "genin" drive me absolutely crazy (which is also why the voice acting sucks). and most importantly WHAT THE HELL IS UP WITH NARUTO'S VOICE?!! it is absolutely annoying and makes naruto sound like a complete idiot. all of these aspects completely ruin the naruto watching experience (in english of course)



Since you can use points that have been said before, so can I. Why is it that in the song "Wind" the singer mispronounces almost all of words, yet people love it and consider it one of the best outros, if not the best. But oooohhh no, when the VAs for an English show pronounce a word wrong what six times? People get pissed, well the three people anyway.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Oct 4, 2005)

what if u guys were to never seen the japanese version of naruto. If u like watching anime, i'm sure u wouldnt mind the dubbed version, u wouldnt even have a reason to complain. It's funny how people like to watch anime in a language they cant understand. If you speak japanese i can understand, but since i know most of u kids dont, i think your japanese culture obsess. Perhaps angry that 1000's of people in the us and canada will know what naruto is, and not just you.


----------



## Naruto Ann (Oct 4, 2005)

Disco King said:
			
		

> Since you can use points that have been said before, so can I. Why is it that in the song "Wind" the singer mispronounces almost all of words, yet people love it and consider it one of the best intros, if not the best. But oooohhh no, when the VAs for an English show pronounce a word wrong what six times? People get pissed, well the three people anyway.



I'm gonna wrap this up fast, I've got some One Piece to watch.

Just FYI, "Wind" was the *outro*, i.e. the ending theme, not the intro. But I get your point. And I don't care about mispronounciations so much, it's the voices themselves that get me. And the occasional frame slip bugs me, but whatever, I'm not complaining about those minor edits.

Edit: Also peeved about the lack of Rocks and Wind, even though I can see why they'd cut them out. I don't like that they took them out even so. Whatever, I'm still peeved about _Cha La Head Cha La_ and that's ancient history. 

Also, watching anime in a language you can't understand ... it's PRODUCED in Japanese, and no, I'm not a native speaker of it and no, I haven't learned it (yet) but that doesn't matter. 9 times out of 10 it'll be better in Japanese because it's produced for a Japanese audience, and it's a bigger industry in Japan. They're willing to pour more resources into making it just right as opposed to a dubbing studio. That, of course, isn't true for ALL anime - it's just the general idea. And I think it holds true for Naruto.


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2005)

Naruto Ann said:
			
		

> 9 times out of 10 it'll be better in Japanese



More like 19/20, which is why you shouldn't hold such high expectations.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 4, 2005)

Disco King said:
			
		

> Since you can use points that have been said before, so can I. Why is it that in the song "Wind" the singer mispronounces almost all of words, yet people love it and consider it one of the best outros, if not the best. But oooohhh no, when the VAs for an English show pronounce a word wrong what six times? People get pissed, well the three people anyway.



Man I wish you came to this thread earlier and said that. So many complainers were complaining about the prounoucination (sp?) earlier in the posts.


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2005)

Haha, no way dude, that one is pretty old in its own right.


----------



## hakke (Oct 4, 2005)

let's recap...

Complaints

-It should be the nothing but the best because NAruto rocks(overhyped, shopro told was was being edited and not before it premiered).
-SUCKS cuz teh japanese VAs are ALL SO GREAT, no questions asked(VAs from japan also are good/average/bad, not every foreign word spoken is great, learn to listen).
-Pronunciation of some word by some VA on some episode(yea that really sucks, english VAs doing a show to english viewers, how did that happen?).
-Rare frame slips (damn those frame slips to hell)

That's pathetic, but I guess there's nothing more to rant about...



Other complaints are old and done for.. like 

-the intro/ending changed (show is not worse/better for that,and will be on uncut DVDs).
-lack of emotion (given at 1st, but obviously not a factor by ep 5).
-believe it overused(not as much as the annoying "dattebayo",yet everyone LOVES that).


----------



## sik4rilz (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG. do you speak japanese?. right. anyway, when you dub it without translating it, it takes out the meaning of everything. no one knows wut hokage means. or rasengan or even naruto and sakura. there's culture behind it as well. u cant just change the language and xpect americans to understand y something is so important or why something is there. like y sasuke is named sasuke or its a nine tailed fox. the least they could have done was translate EVERTHING, or give definitions to all the japanese


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 4, 2005)

sik4rilz said:
			
		

> OMG. do you speak japanese?. right. anyway, when you dub it without translating it, it takes out the meaning of everything. no one knows wut hokage means. or rasengan or even naruto and sakura. there's culture behind it as well. u cant just change the language and xpect americans to understand y something is so important or why something is there. like y sasuke is named sasuke or its a nine tailed fox. the least they could have done was translate EVERTHING, or give definitions to all the japanese



Oh yeah that's true. Why the names are chosen do affect the meaning a bit. I wonder how the Americans are gonna understand all these Japanese words in there.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 4, 2005)

Err, names are names, sure, Naruto can be translated to a city in Japan, or one of those ramen toppers, but there is no english translation for Naruto, besides that, the way Naruto written in Japanese is meant to have no meaning. Sasuke is just based on the ninja Sarutobi Sasuke. Since Sarutobi translates to monkey (or was it leaping monkey?), So you really want the third to be named monkey? (or leaping monkey?) Same goes for Asuma's name.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 4, 2005)

ReikaiDemon said:
			
		

> Err, names are names, sure, Naruto can be translated to a city in Japan, or one of those ramen toppers, but there is no english translation for Naruto, besides that, the way Naruto written in Japanese is meant to have no meaning. Sasuke is just based on the ninja Sarutobi Sasuke. Since Sarutobi translates to monkey (or was it leaping monkey?), So you really want the third to be named monkey? (or leaping monkey?) Same goes for Asuma's name.



Hmm...I guess...Well I think Ino's going to say somewhere in the series about Sakura being a flower and that. But oh yeah. I wonder if they're gonna make Sakura still say Ino a pig. Wait does she?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, if they translated that pun Sakura uses, she would be calling her Pig-pig....*snickers* BWAHAH HAHAH HA! Then Sakura would be cherry tree, if they chose to translated everthing litteraly. Gaara's name would weild a translation spanning a near full sentence, if it was translated a certain way. *snickers* Shikamaru would be more or less Deer-man! Or DeerPerfectCircle, or DeerPerfection.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 5, 2005)

ReikaiDemon said:
			
		

> Well, if they translated that pun Sakura uses, she would be calling her Pig-pig....*snickers* BWAHAH HAHAH HA! Then Sakura would be cherry tree, if they chose to translated everthing litteraly. Gaara's name would weild a translation spanning a near full sentence, if it was translated a certain way. *snickers* Shikamaru would be more or less Deer-man! Or DeerPerfectCircle, or DeerPerfection.



LOL! Go butterfly! Go Screw! Go Fang!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2005)

You know, that reminds me of a story some mentioned about HK subs, they translated Gaara's name to I Love,


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 5, 2005)

ReikaiDemon said:
			
		

> You know, that reminds me of a story some mentioned about HK subs, they translated Gaara's name to I Love,



Huh I thought it meant death and being put together with the kanji on his head. It be i love death or something


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah, it could be translated to that as well, it could also be A demon that only loves itself, also, Haruno Sakura could be The sand's long time demon O.o Wouldn't Neji's name also translates to Helix? *snickers more* Felix the Helix!


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 5, 2005)

ReikaiDemon said:
			
		

> Yeah, it could be translated to that as well, it could also be A demon that only loves itself, also, Haruno Sakura could be The sand's long time demon O.o Wouldn't Neji's name also translates to Helix? *snickers more* Felix the Helix!



Huh that I don't know. XD

Mr. Dolphin!! Mr. Scarecrow!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2005)

DolphinMan and ScarerowMan! The ultimate ninja superheros!


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

XDDDDDDDDDDD I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING, YOU GUYS KILL ME.  *loves both of you*


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 5, 2005)

It be the next series of Pokemon soon. XD


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

XDD  I CHOOSE YOU!  SCARECROWMAN!!  "...hold on and let me finish this psalm in my Bible. *reads*"

I'm about to pass out.  So i'm going to bed.  I only had two hours of sleep last night so i'm outta here.  talk to you guys later! <3


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow! This went way off topic. We were talking about the complaints about the dub. Now we are on new pokemon shows and reading pslams from the bible. All i got to say is: LOFL! Wow i hope none of ya'll get in trouble for off topic spamming.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 5, 2005)

Eh yeah...I'm going off the topic for a bit. Don't wanna get into trouble now.


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 5, 2005)

Just to keep us on the right tracka gain...

FYI Maile Flannigan still fails at life... and its episode 5.

*I demand ritual seppuku!*


----------



## hakke (Oct 5, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Just to keep us on the right tracka gain...
> 
> FYI Maile Flannigan still fails at life... and its episode 5.
> 
> *I demand ritual seppuku!*



If you cant see the improvement from ep1 to ep 5 (and we ALL know youre still watching it), then you're just deaf, or you simply choose to close your mind and stick to your POV.

to anyone else... real complaints, please.


----------



## hakke (Oct 5, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Improvment? Sow hat she went from 'just pain f-ckin terrible' to 'somewhat better than, but still f-ckin terrible'? Great improvement I say. Wether you score a 0, 15, 20, 38 or 50 points an F is an F and in the end you still fail. Yes it is an improvement from a flat out 0 but when it is all said and done she still fails, she stills ucks, and her performance is still completly unacceptable.
> 
> You can't screm to your dad "But Dad! I scored 15 points more than last time!" when you still fail a test. In the end you still get your ass whooped in a whoopin well deserved at that for failure is a failure and there are no excuses for such unacceptable work.
> 
> ...



Someone would have to pay me to watch/listen something that horrible like you describe the voice to be... for 5 episodes holy crap! How much can you endure that pain? We will find out reading from you each week I guess...


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

You know, ArioNeko, most of us can google that sort of thing if we really wanted to know what ritual seppuku was... 

And some of us already know.  I'm not exactly impressed by your knowledge of ritual seppuku, but if you believe that people should disembowel themselves just because they don't meet your standards for voice acting, that's a bit cruel, isn't it?

*shrugs*  I don't know, it doesn't exactly strike me as funny, even though I know it was a joke.  That's disgusting to even imagine it.

She's never going to get ANY better by your standards, and really... it seems that you're one of the only people who can't stand her voice.  Sorry to say this, but you seem a bit infatuated with her -- or with hating her/her acting, at least -- she's all you really complain about, and she's pretty much the only reason for you disliking the dub, it seems.  

XD  Maybe it's love?

[edit]
Hakke's right... Maybe you're into masochism.


----------



## hakke (Oct 5, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> You know, ArioNeko, most of us can google that sort of thing if we really wanted to know what ritual seppuku was...
> 
> And some of us already know.  I'm not exactly impressed by your knowledge of ritual seppuku, but if you believe that people should disembowel themselves just because they don't meet your standards for voice acting, that's a bit cruel, isn't it?
> 
> ...



I didnt bother to comment on the seppuku thing because its dumb...

And by his own statement, if Maile improved from 0 to 15 in 5 episodes... by episode 30 she will be awesome. He should stop watching and resume on episode 30+


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

XD  Yeah, I think you're right.

By then... she'll be "acceptable."

But she'll still "fail at life."


----------



## Ami (Oct 5, 2005)

i also complain that the voice sound kinda crappy


----------



## RaZzy (Oct 5, 2005)

52 pages full of whining people... sounds like fun reading them all...........


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

Trust me, reading all the complaints... not worth it.  Most of it just repeats. ^^


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2005)

WTF? Torturing the VA cast, AND saying most of them should die a long horrible death? XD They're just doing their job, it all boils down to one thing:  *IT'S JUST A FREAKIN' CARTOON FROM JAPAN, NOT THE BIBLE, OR YOUR LIFE!!*


----------



## hakke (Oct 5, 2005)

Maile:eh?
CrazyDubHater: Seppuku!!! you fail at life!!!
Maile:emm... whats that?
CrazyDubHater: NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! 

*CrazyDubHater commits seppuku*

The End.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

XDDDDDDD I love you, Hakke.

<333 

*hugs Reikai*  It's okay... take a deep breath... calm down... ^^


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2005)

*deep breath*


----------



## King Speed (Oct 5, 2005)

you guys are all crazy XD, and what brought up the hole seppaku thing... I don't believe to many crazy bushido followers are on this board.


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

Bashido followers? Ok im confused.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2005)

Bashido! OMG that's priceless :rofl


----------



## hakke (Oct 5, 2005)

this is wrong in so many ways... part is my fault for doing that damn joke  I apologize.


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

What happened? What did i say? Im missing the point of something can some one explain to me.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

UGJ... if you read the page before this one you'll understand. ^^


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok ill do that thanks nah-nah.


----------



## King Speed (Oct 5, 2005)

Bashido, that's what i'm calling it from now on.
XD

Is seppaku considered off topic here,


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow nice Siggy dan_457. Sorry off topic. Ok i kinda understand now.


----------



## King Speed (Oct 5, 2005)

Off topic*my siggy's are teh shiz
>.>
<.<
:rofl

on Topic* Where all the Haters, besides a couple.. this thread is pretty much dead now...


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

Yea it is. Ha, really nice good work V^_^V.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Oct 5, 2005)

Kylene said:
			
		

> Well, I watched it just now (got my parents to tape it as I was out late last night), and I have to say I thought it was pretty good.
> 
> I don't have a problem with you guys not liking the dub, only that I don't think I've seen a single legitimate, realistic complaint about it. Some of you sound like whiny kids who are hurt now that your secret little Naruto club is known about by millions of people.
> 
> ...




Say what you want, it was godawful...NA-ROOOOOO-TOE!

You make it sound like Americans can't pronouce the words right...like they lack the ability to. Bull-poo! If they tried, they could.

NA-ROOOOOO-TOE. That cracks me up...


----------



## hakke (Oct 5, 2005)

RealaMoreno said:
			
		

> Say what you want, it was godawful...NA-ROOOOOO-TOE!



wow, with that powerful argument I finally see it was awful... rite. Only the announcer said Narootoe, stop overgeneralizing(is this  word?).




			
				RealaMoreno said:
			
		

> You make it sound like Americans can't pronouce the words right...like they lack the ability to. Bull-poo! If they tried, they could.



It really has little to do with the ability to pronounce a word correctly...

Example (you seem to know spanish by your nick), ever watched some spanish talking comercials announcing some english product?

" Venga a probar nuestras deliciosas CHICKEN CHUNKY MEAT STICKIES"

IF you say that sentence with each languages' accent (like they do in the adds), it sounds like crap, doesnt matter if youre 100% fluent on both languages. Guess what, its the same thing for any language. there has to be a grey area... for both languages to blend. Saying the words as-is wont work.




			
				RealaMoreno said:
			
		

> NA-ROOOOOO-TOE. That cracks me up...



It also cracks me up, good thing they mostly say nArutoe.


----------



## King Speed (Oct 5, 2005)

yeah, why do people think the american....AMERICAN, voice actors are JAPANESE and can pronouce every japanese word to the letter, my god... it makes me think of my spanish teacher, who is a native born mexican speaking english. And just as bad if not worse were all the people around me mispronoucing every spanish word they possibly could. I tried to pronouce spanish words, but 90% of the time, i was wrong, even though it sounded correct in my head Which is probably the same for the Voice Actors. for example "cuba" my spanish teacher pronouces it "cooba" If you will.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 5, 2005)

Are people _still _complaining about the pronouciations!?


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

Somehow I don't think they'll ever stop.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 5, 2005)

Ahuh...half of the forums complaining of their hatred of fillers or what the 154 raw looks like and are complaining about it (me included). While the other half complains about the dubs. >.> Guess we love hating don't we?


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

It seems to be the thing nowadays. ^^


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

Yea, yeh guys do love hating.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2005)

I saw the raws too O.o Of course, I was too sick to notice anything, I'm all numb all over >.< I thought it was funny how those little Japanese kids were on a McDonalds advert, and they were trying to say "I'm Lovin' It"


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 5, 2005)

Way of the Bash-ido? I like it... Has a nice ring of it...


Been almost 24 hours since last post. 
*Update:* Maile Flannigan STILL sucks.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

XDD  ArioNeko... at first it was annoying...  Now it's just freaking hilarious.  Keep it up, buddy, it'll be a running gag or something.  

XDDD  <33


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

UGJ, calm down.  He's just doing it to rile us up.  ^^

It's kinda fun.


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

Yea, I got into a heated arguement about if rap sux. So i got angry also my fualt.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh, and one other thing, new intro and outro on the raw, Mwahahaha! Come to the dark side Lil Donkey!


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

Seriously?  D00d, Reikai zomg u liek spoiled it 4 meh liek zomgwtfbbq.

O.o


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2005)

They got a Pantien Pro comercial in it <.<


----------



## King Speed (Oct 5, 2005)

do what!?
A shampoo commercial?


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 5, 2005)

This thread is officially dead if we're talking about shampoo now. XD


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

I agree, unless a complainer comes in now and saves the thread! *waits* <.<    >.> 
.....i SAID if a complainer comes in here and saves the thread!....*waits again*. Nope official dead.


----------



## King Speed (Oct 5, 2005)

this thread always appears dead until some random guy posts something, just wait like 6 hours or.. days... you'll see


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 5, 2005)

dan_457 said:
			
		

> this thread always appears dead until some random guy posts something, just wait like 6 hours or.. days... you'll see



Yeah they usually come when I say.

"WHOA IT"S SO PEACEFUL NOW!! I HOPE THE MODS COME HERE AND LOCK THE THREAD!"

Ok just wait anyyyy minute now. I'm always the jinxer.


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

Curse you. Why do u have to jinx this thread.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 5, 2005)

UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ said:
			
		

> Curse you. Why do u have to jinx this thread.



XD, Cause that's my job.


----------



## King Speed (Oct 5, 2005)

Your Fired, now the haters will never come back!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2005)

Yep, shampoo advert in the raw o.o Foreign adverts are just so fun.


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

I guess. If thats your job you should get paid for it. I would want to. I say you rise up and demand the money you deserve.


----------



## mgrace (Oct 5, 2005)

There comes a point when people run out of bad things to say about anything......

Threads like these die out.....


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

But i dont want it to die i want to make fun of the complainers.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, we are *KILLING* this thread _really slowly_


----------



## King Speed (Oct 5, 2005)

thats true, very trure.. but they've been out of fresh material for 2 + weeks, yet sometimes some one is brave enough to follow the code of Bashido.


----------



## mgrace (Oct 5, 2005)

good kill this thread people should stop complaining and get over it.. Im sure they could dub Kakashi's voice better....


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

unfortunately yes that is so.
*not about the Kakashi voice thing the killing th dub slowly thing.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 5, 2005)

dan_457 said:
			
		

> Your Fired, now the haters will never come back!



Huh no I meant that every time I think it's so peaceful. A idiotic complainer comes in and repeats everything the past pages have complained already.


----------



## King Speed (Oct 5, 2005)

ey? kakshi's voice is awsome! w00t


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

I know it is. I wouldnt have joined the FC if i didnt think so.
[anyone like my siggy]


----------



## King Speed (Oct 5, 2005)

Lil Donkey said:
			
		

> Huh no I meant that every time I think it's so peaceful. A idiotic complainer comes in and repeats everything the past pages have complained already.



i meant that you're a bad luck charm


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2005)

Let's all have a karoke contest :3


----------



## King Speed (Oct 5, 2005)

let's not....Even though i was runner up in american idol, i've stoped singing and have become a roadkill sweeper.


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats kool. I bet your the youngest person to go on the show.
and the youngest roadkill sweeper and im leaving this thread b4 i get banned later guys and gals.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 5, 2005)

Are you guys using sacasm? Or are you telling the truth? I'm lost here.


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

Sarcasm. I dont think dan_457 is a good singer lol sorry dan.


----------



## King Speed (Oct 5, 2005)

yes, and UGJ has a point. We've gotten this way off topic.

btw* just call me dan


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 5, 2005)

Hmm...yep let's go this thread is as good as gone.


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 5, 2005)

K, No problem. O, what i was going to do. Oh yea I need to run b4 i get in trouble for spamming *runs and screams like a little girl*.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2005)

E-Orgy! E-Orgy!


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

alright already you guys... Just let the poor thread die.  We'll visit if someone else comes and bombs it with another repeat complaint.  ^^


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2005)

Awww... No E-Orgy....


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

(we'll do that where no prying eyes can watch. )


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 6, 2005)

I gave up on trying to make inteligent posts her because I have already repeted myself literally 4 times in all the threads that got merged into this one. I will settle witch Bash-ido and the fact that *Maile Flannigan eats stinky cheese*!



Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it! Believe it!


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 6, 2005)

XDDD  Hi Ario.  It's nice to know I can start off my day knowing that you still hate Maile Flanagan.

^^  You crack me up.


----------



## hakke (Oct 6, 2005)

I think ArioNEko... "likes" to say _Believe it!_... next thing you know , he'll be kissing her feet. 

...*Believe it!*


----------



## shinobiinthemist (Oct 6, 2005)

my only complaint is chouji's voice  everything else is good believe it!


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ That's the only complaint for a lot of people, seeing that Chouji only had one line and isn't exactly an important character til well into the 100's in episodes.


----------



## hakke (Oct 6, 2005)

shinobiinthemist said:
			
		

> my only complaint is chouji's voice  everything else is good believe it!



best post in this topic... ever. Im not joking. That's the only complaint I have.


----------



## King Speed (Oct 6, 2005)

same feelings here, They gave chouji that "Fat Sidekick" voice...
i'm gonna eat some bbQ wings now 

I rule teh bbq wIngs


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, when I heard Chouji's voice, I thought, Ninja Turtle O.o You know, the old series, infact, he's the same voice actor o.o


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 6, 2005)

ReikaiDemon said:
			
		

> Yeah, when I heard Chouji's voice, I thought, Ninja Turtle O.o You know, the old series, infact, he's the same voice actor o.o



Oh god now that you mention it! It does sound like it!! O.o


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 6, 2005)

...Cowabunga, dude. O.o


----------



## Cougar-kun (Oct 6, 2005)

No, I hate that weird turtle show...


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 8, 2005)

And I hate Maile Flannigan... Still!

New episode ina bout 20 hours wonder if those feelings will change...


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 8, 2005)

Probably not, Ario...

Unless you believe in miracles...!!!

XDD


----------



## n8dogg (Oct 8, 2005)

Cougar-kun said:
			
		

> No, I hate that weird turtle show...



WHAAT??!!  How can you not like Ninja Turtles??  That was our childhood!

~Teenage mutant ninja turtles, Teenage Mutant Ninja turtles, Teenage mutant ninja turtles, TURTLES IN A HALF SHELL, TURTLE POWER!~

*shakes head* how could you have not liked the Ninja Turtles?

EDIT

mm.. Nevermind.  That was before your time, I guess...  But still.  I love the Ninja Turtles... before they went all japanese-y.


----------



## King Speed (Oct 8, 2005)

>.>
I remeber watching the ninja turtles it was awsome!
i had action figures and stuff.

anyway, Ario.. i bet you'll love maile's voice eventually


----------



## n8dogg (Oct 8, 2005)

dan_457 said:
			
		

> >.>
> I remeber watching the ninja turtles it was awsome!
> i had action figures and stuff.
> 
> anyway, Ario.. i bet you'll love maile's voice eventually



Dude, I bought as many action figures as I could...  Or, rather, as many as my parents could. o_0


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2005)

I prided myself in the Raphael watch my dad bought me.


----------



## pat_hulse (Oct 8, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> ~Teenage mutant ninja turtles, Teenage Mutant Ninja turtles, Teenage mutant ninja turtles, TURTLES IN A HALF SHELL, TURTLE POWER!~



Ahem...

It's HEROES in a half-shell. Turtles are ALWAYS in a half-shell.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 8, 2005)

Regardless, they rocked. I have a small collection of about 10 still...one of them throws Pizzas! XD


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2005)

I expected a thousand complaints on the edited hand hehe.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 8, 2005)

XD  I'm waiting for them too.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 8, 2005)

I guess I'll fill in for the ignorant noob complainer.
*ahem, clears throat and bows* OMG SUXKOZOZ THEY CUT THE FUKING HAND SKIZ SCENEENE!!!!
*bows again, exits stage right*


----------



## n8dogg (Oct 8, 2005)

pat_hulse said:
			
		

> Ahem...
> 
> It's HEROES in a half-shell. Turtles are ALWAYS in a half-shell.



OH SHITS!  I'M LOSING MY CHILDHOOD!!!

ing

Man do I feel dumb.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 8, 2005)

Poor nate... *patpat*  You're not the only one who's losing their childhood...

*sigh*

*POINTS AT REIKAI*  HOW DARE YOU, YOU FAKE DUB-BASHER!  WHY, I OUGHTTA---


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 8, 2005)

*reads halfheartedly, and misprounces the words from a script of what a n00b basher would say* [pantone voice] Ha haha...*flips page* Ha...The doob, I'm sorry, dub sucks, wait, I mean SUXXOZ and..Wait a sec, I have to turn the page...Doob, er, dub sucks, Ie don't. [/pantone voice]


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 8, 2005)

Let's hear it for Reikai's performance as the dub-bashing noob!!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 8, 2005)

Thank you *bows to audience of chirping crickets* Thank you *bows again* I would like to thank my 2 seconds of practice, and er, my fictional cat bunkie, that always seem to eat the last scoop of peanut butter from the jar.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 8, 2005)

XDDD

...I really wonder where all the complainers are.  

Ario's not on either.  Maybe he's praying to his anti-Maile Flanagan shrine.  XDDD

"Oh Flanagan, how I hate thee.."


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 8, 2005)

He's sacrificing a sheep to the Naruto dub basher god of his occult <.<


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 8, 2005)

XDDD

I can't wait to hear his opinion on the episode.  

His posts are now officially hilarious to me.  XD


----------



## King Speed (Oct 8, 2005)

Ario's, yeah but they're too damn loooooooong
i wish he would like simplify them. Like he does with his mailie flanagan rips.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 8, 2005)

XD  Yeah yeah.  But I make long posts sometimes too.  They're fun, especially in a heated debate.

His MF rips just... crack me up.  (SEPPUKU!! XDDD)  Sometimes I feel like repping him for making me laugh, but I won't.  XDD


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, he is Bashido follower after all, dang, I think it's contagious, I got repped by a newb too O.o


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 8, 2005)

XD  

Oh well.  You gotta forgive them.  I didn't know what repping was either, when i started.


----------



## Spectrum (Oct 9, 2005)

All right guys, that's enough. Ario's entitled to his opinion as much as anyone else. Not to mention that this is getting seriously off-topic; this thread is supposed to be for dub complaints, not talking about the lack thereof.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry Spectrum.  *ashamed*

And everyone else too.  :sad


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 9, 2005)

*snaps into attention* Huh? Oh yeah, shame thingy.


----------



## King Speed (Oct 9, 2005)

actually Spectrum, what i think it is, is that we (at least me) want to hear ArioNeko's opinion.

anyway,your right, topic is off. This is my last post here.


----------



## explicitkarma (Oct 9, 2005)

Am I the only one that noticed this?

When Kakashi was telling Team 7 the names of the 5 great shinobi nations, there was a display with the names, locations, and symbols of each country. When he was naming them off, the names dissapeared and the symbols for each country moved to the bottom of the screen. But, when Kakashi listed "the land of Wind, village hidden in the Sand", the stone village logo went to the bottom, and vice versa.


Ehh.... whoops!


What makes it even funnier is that when they had the names there previously, everything was listed correctly.

Do these people not proofread (or proofview) their work?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 9, 2005)

I think ArioNeko is the only thing that is keeping this place thread alive O.o
Er, for the sake of staying on topic, I guess I'll say the stabby edit of Naruto's hand looked cheesy, though, it's not that bad.


----------



## n8dogg (Oct 9, 2005)

explicitkarma said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that noticed this?
> 
> When Kakashi was telling Team 7 the names of the 5 great shinobi nations, there was a display with the names, locations, and symbols of each country. When he was naming them off, the names dissapeared and the symbols for each country moved to the bottom of the screen. But, when Kakashi listed "the land of Wind, village hidden in the Sand", the stone village logo went to the bottom, and vice versa.
> 
> ...



I noticed that as well... although I don't know if it's because of the script writers themselves or the fact that they followed the Japanese version.

I've heard both.  But I'm too lazy to check it out.


----------



## wandering_pandora (Oct 10, 2005)

=.= maybe they've gone blind (reading the subtitles) OR just plain stupid.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 10, 2005)

The editing of the content has NOTHING to do with the quality of the English dubbing though.


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Oct 10, 2005)

The dubs are terrible, Naruto sound like an old hag, Sakura like a man, and Sasuke got the most anoying voice, grrr..Hate it!


----------



## footprints007 (Oct 10, 2005)

the voices in the Naruto dubed are horabl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can't stand them at all.
I will not even watch a single one becaues of how bad they are. (I'm spoled I like Japaness)


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 10, 2005)

How do you know they're so "horabl" if you haven't even watched a single one?

Just wondering.


----------



## footprints007 (Oct 10, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> How do you know they're so "horabl" if you haven't even watched a single one?
> 
> Just wondering.



when I said i will not watch even a single one. thats because I've seen 2 allready. I will not put myself through that again. go and down load say esp1 and lission to it in japaness. then tell me if you think the dubed is good, bad, ok


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 10, 2005)

I was just saying that because you said "I will not watch a single one" so it sounded like you hadn't even watched one. 

I've seen ALL of them in Japanese.  I have the fansubs AND the DVD's, and I've watched all of the dubbed episodes.  I like both versions of Naruto, but you're very free to dislike the dub.  ^^


----------



## King Speed (Oct 10, 2005)

nah-nah, i'm surprised to see a whole new wave of n00b dub haters, lol. They must have come back from vacation. btw, footprints007, are you from america? cause your spelling is terrible. What you guys don't understand is that the naruto dub is excellent in terms of dubbing. You make think is sucks in your deranged little minds thats cause many people who watch the subs have wayyyy to high expectations for an american dub.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 10, 2005)

dan, I can understand that people have expectations.  It's just when those expectations are unreasonable that it bothers me.

People have their own opinions on what they believe is good or bad... It's not like anyone's going to be condemned to death for liking or disliking the dub.

No need to insult those who dislike the dubs... I don't think "deranged" is a very nice term.  They just... have their preferences, and we have ours.  No one's right or wrong... just different. ^^


----------



## King Speed (Oct 10, 2005)

...i was joking with the whole deranged thing. thats why i put  beside it
i wouldn't be argueing any of this if i didn't think my opinion was better.. i realize thats what i think in my deranged little mind. In reality no one's opinion is better, but if no one dare's to think their opinion is better or someone's opinion is worse that theirs, there is no debate and therfore no discussion because everyone would have the same general thought's on everything .You can respects every one's opinion all you want, that doesn't bug me, but in my "deranged little mind"(thats gonna become a habbit) not all opinions are created equal.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 10, 2005)

That's true, especially when people continue to call each other deranged.

  But I still love you.


----------



## TDM (Oct 10, 2005)

Alright, lemme ask something. Why is it that so many whiners come out _now_ if they love the sub so much? Why wouldn't they wanna come sooner to discuss the sub and Naruto in general? Don't tell me you registered a forum accoutn for the _sole_ purpose of complaining.


----------



## King Speed (Oct 10, 2005)

lol, i agree. They seem to watch the dub and then register for the only reason, to hate on the dub , it's really odd. I don't understand why these people wouldn't discuss naruto in general buuut rather bash the dub.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 10, 2005)

I enjoy the dub so far, but did anyone else think that Naruto sounded a bit off when he yelled "Sasuke!" after Sasuke's scaredy cat line?


----------



## King Speed (Oct 10, 2005)

no, not really. I don't really pay attention to stuff like that.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 10, 2005)

It wasn't said with enough ferocity and anger.  But I usually don't pay attention to that kind of thing. ^^


----------



## Naruto Ann (Oct 10, 2005)

I registered an account for the sole purpose of bashing the dub - I don't think I've posted in any of the other topics yet. 

Granted, I still come here when I find myself waiting for a translation of a chapter or looking for a raw, I just don't feel like discussing possible theories about what'll happen next week or in freaking six months. That stuff doesn't interest me.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 10, 2005)

O.o So much hate in the world...


----------



## TDM (Oct 10, 2005)

Naruto Ann said:
			
		

> I registered an account for the sole purpose of bashing the dub



Yeesh, you don't really seem like a fan of Naruto.


----------



## Naruto Ann (Oct 11, 2005)

Being a fan of Naruto and being a fan of the Naruto forums are two different things.


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 11, 2005)

This has probably been posted before somewhere in here...but anyways, here you all go:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 11, 2005)

LOL! OH GOD! Man thanks for sharing that!! XD


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 11, 2005)

kataimiko said:
			
		

> This has probably been posted before somewhere in here...but anyways, here you all go:




OI. Don't hotlink from Scotty's site, ya leech. Host it yourself or link to the comic page. 


EDIT: Ack. I forgot what i wanted to say.

I Really hated Iruka's voice in Ep. 6.
1) It sounded like a totally different person
2) It sounded really bad.

I think that's the only thing about the dub I don't really like. It's not saying much, I never really liked his VA. To be Honest, the person that is Iruka is cast as in "Ninja of the Night" by Sifl and Olly would be better, xD Just lose the fake accent, and we're in business.


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 11, 2005)

Sur Takashi said:
			
		

> OI. Don't hotlink from Scotty's site, ya leech. Host it yourself or link to the comic page.




oiiii, I fixed it. 

Sorry, I'm typically pretty good about hosting images. My mind must have been sidetracked earlier and I completely didn't realize what I did. :S


----------



## skillz (Oct 11, 2005)

epi.6 edited the kunai stab which was lame as hell.

I counted 4 "believe it"s & 1 "remember it". This may be the last english dub I ever watch. I hate this version soo bad.


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2005)

Naruto Ann said:
			
		

> Being a fan of Naruto and being a fan of the Naruto forums are two different things.



My problem with you is that you seem more intent on bashing the dub than you are with the actual series.


----------



## hakke (Oct 11, 2005)

Disco King said:
			
		

> My problem with you is that you seem more intent on bashing the dub than you are with the actual series.



He is, we already know that... and he hides behind the "im elitist" to reject any kind of reason. You dont need to "have a problem" with him.

Ontopic, I did hate the way Ikura acted on ep 6... nothing like the voice he has done so far... even the yelling.


----------



## Illidin (Oct 11, 2005)

Disco King said:
			
		

> Yeesh, you don't really seem like a fan of Naruto.


What about bashing the dub makes him any less of a NARUTO fan than you?

If he likes the original and hates the dub that's fine, just because he doesn't follow a license does not make him less of a fan.....but if he is simply bashing to bash that's a different story.


----------



## Naruto Ann (Oct 11, 2005)

No, I love getting my Naruto fix twice a week via manga and subbed episode, but I get on one or two nights a week to spread the dub hate. I like the series enough to be disgusted by the shitty casting (Zabuza aside) and the retarded edits. So what? I like Naruto. I don't like Naruto Ann.


----------



## Jin22 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't have too many complaints about the dub. So far, Choji's new voice is the only one I don't favor too much, and Kakashi's will grow on me in time.  I don't like the way Genin and Jounin are pronouced.  That's about it and these are all things I can get over with time.


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2005)

The only problem I had with Naruto were the lines

Err something like this

"This is Naruto Uzumaki in position *believe it!*"

The believe it was not necesary

"Kakashi sensei!"

She didn't have to stretch out the two words so long >_<


----------



## Eiji (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, Chouji's voice did seem a little off.  Hopefully it will sound better.  

But as for Jounin and Genin, like it or not, I'm pretty sure they are saying it correctly.


----------



## hakke (Oct 11, 2005)

Naruto Ann said:
			
		

> No, I love getting my Naruto fix twice a week via manga and subbed episode, but I get on one or two nights a week to spread the dub hate. I like the series enough to be disgusted by the shitty casting (Zabuza aside) and the retarded edits. So what? I like Naruto. I don't like Naruto Ann.



Yea, that was cute back when no one knew how the dub would turn out(like the  NICKY parody)... now it sounds dumb and ignorant.

jin22 provides valid complaints without overreacting "OMG I HATE IT!!!"... and also expects some time to get used to the changes, great post. Complaining without resorting to bashing/hating. I hope more complaints come that way.


----------



## hhallahh (Oct 11, 2005)

Maybe someone mentioned this, but did anyone notice in the latest episode that, when Kakashi was naming off all of the ninja villages, the order of the Sand village and Stone village was switched? That was pretty sloppy.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 11, 2005)

hhallahh said:
			
		

> Maybe someone mentioned this, but did anyone notice in the latest episode that, when Kakashi was naming off all of the ninja villages, the order of the Sand village and Stone village was switched? That was pretty sloppy.


yep. small mistake.

overall I really just can't get into Naruto's voice.  After getting too used to the Japanese, and since I don't speak Japanese BELIEVE IT! after random sentences is getting corny.
that and Chouji no longer sounds as cool as Chouji should.


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2005)

Illidin said:
			
		

> What about bashing the dub makes him any less of a NARUTO fan than you?
> 
> If he likes the original and hates the dub that's fine, just because he doesn't follow a license does not make him less of a fan.....but if he is simply bashing to bash that's a different story.



No my point is that if he's going to post nothing, but complains and whines, he should at least post in other topics.



> No, I love getting my Naruto fix twice a week via manga and subbed episode, but I get on one or two nights a week to spread the dub hate. I like the series enough to be disgusted by the shitty casting (Zabuza aside) and the retarded edits. So what? I like Naruto. I don't like Naruto Ann.



Spreading the dub hate? I'd prefer you to spread the sub love, and elsewhere.


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 11, 2005)

Why not this is the Naruto complaints thread whats a better place?

Yea damn it... I just watched the 6 episodes over again looking for good clips of Sakura's orgasm sound. Damn it all to hell so much "Believe it!" so much Maile Flannigan... Man if only she was not there I could have probably enjoyed all the Sakura...


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 11, 2005)

<3  I think I love you, Ario.  XDDDD

Couldn't you have plugged your ears every time Naruto showed up?  XD


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2005)

If you hate Maile Flannigan so much go make an Anti-Maile Flannigan FC! You're prolly allowed to!


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 11, 2005)

I bet he's doing it right now, too, now that you've said it.  You notice, Ario, that no one's made an FC for her anyway?  You'll be the first to proclaim your love hate.


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 11, 2005)

I knwo you all already know I loathe Maile Flannigan as much as I despise Saskue (or maybe the Sasuke thing is new?) but I thought I would cover all the bases on my thoughts and complaints about the dub becuase a majority of my rantings have been soley on me hating Maile Flannigan.

BTW @ the anti-Maile Flannigan thing...
Well I am not making it because I will be commiting myself to hate her... I still have that vague hope she will improve but I am not the optomistic type again.

Why is it the characters I hate get the coolst VAs? I mean Sasuke gets Yuri whom I think we all agree rocks. Then Sakura has Kate Higgins whom is relativly new to anime dubing but so far though I bit annoying the laughs I get making fun of her is more than worth it.

Sure Choji is frekain terrible but he does not have any major roles so unlike Naruto I can clog my ears and pretend to ignore him.

People say Kakashi has a terrible voice and no emotion but frankly that is why I like him though emoton was one of my 'key points to any dub' and my main qualm with the Naruto series but that is what I envisioned Kakashi character like with his trademark lack of emotion... Expected more out of the Naruto character though (always gotta take my jabs at Maile Flannigan)

Right now though I LMAOed looking at the  and seeing Christopher Walken as Jiraiya's VA. I can't help but giggle like a giddy schoolgirl thinking of Jiraiya say "I got a fever. And the only cure is more cowbell!" (rep to like 3 people who get that joke)

Crispin Freeman aka Crispy Seaman as some of my friends like to call him is a good VA too bad we saw about the only episode he will ever be in... Before Kate Higgins thing as Sakura he was my favorite VA to poke fun at...


_*Note:* a jab and a poke are two diffrent things. Pokes come from good humor jabs come utter distaste thoguh can like jabs sometimes be funny..._

*Edit:*
On a side not though a minor character the guy who did  is insane! Look at that filmography! Great voice good for the char.

*Edit2:*
P.P.S.
Sorry for the length I forgot to bitch and moan about Maile Flannigan the last few days... Really slacking off. I blame my new PC games but hope this make sup for it ^_^

Ritual Seppuku for the win!


----------



## King Speed (Oct 12, 2005)

you need to stay away from videogames ario, we missed you while you where away. But now that your back we can hear more of your maile flanagan and other stuff rants


----------



## hakke (Oct 12, 2005)

dan_457 said:
			
		

> you need to stay away from videogames ario, we missed you while you where away. But now that your back we can hear more of your maile flanagan and other stuff rants



yea, it gets lonely without your wacky hate for a VA.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 13, 2005)

kakashi's voice is alrite, so is sasuke, but i don't really like naruto's voice. and the believe it, and as someone stated how genin and jounin are pronounced. but it's still alrite since it's naruto.


----------



## Naruto Ann (Oct 13, 2005)

Everything needs .

_I'll be honest, fellas, it was sounding great but ... it coulda used a little more cowbell._  Walken4Jiraiya all the way.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 13, 2005)

I watched the first two episodes when they aired. I wont watch anymore. Im not a hater. i just dont like things changed. (It goes both ways) BTW did you know Japan took the Teenage Mutant Ninja turtles and Dubbed them. .... guess what.. the show sucked. They started animating their own shi+. Now they Power up and turn into like Super ninja turtles  Ala POWER RANGER esq stuff. It would be really funny if I was lying ...but Im not. So in General I hate anything changed from the original form. And yes i hate fillers. 

The American Dubbed episodes will always have one american that doesnt watch it. ME. I would post those reasons but Im afraid ill get bashed even in the "WHY I hate DUBBS" thread


----------



## hakke (Oct 13, 2005)

MurasameMasamune said:
			
		

> I watched the first two episodes when they aired. I wont watch anymore. Im not a hater. i just dont like things changed. (It goes both ways) BTW did you know Japan took the Teenage Mutant Ninja turtles and Dubbed them. .... guess what.. the show sucked. They started animating their own shi+. Now they Power up and turn into like Super ninja turtles  Ala POWER RANGER esq stuff. It would be really funny if I was lying ...but Im not. So in General I hate anything changed from the original form. And yes i hate fillers.
> 
> The American Dubbed episodes will always have one american that doesnt watch it. ME. I would post those reasons but Im afraid ill get bashed even in the "WHY I hate DUBBS" thread



You start saying "im not a hater", then you go to "I hate anything changed..." and "I hate fillers". I doubt you could explain your great dislike without the words "SUCKS", "HATE",  or "SEPPUKU" anyway...


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 13, 2005)

hakke said:
			
		

> You start saying "im not a hater", then you go to "I hate anything changed..." and "I hate fillers". I doubt you could explain your great dislike without the words "SUCKS", "HATE",  or "SEPPUKU" anyway...



You know I try to keep my posts fun and light hearted sprinkling joke in between but really don't personally call someone out because now I feel the same to do so to you. Hakke everyone who does not share the love of the dub as you seems to be a hater.

But here I go. I will describe my distaste for dub without using the said words as you requested.

Now I wouldn't call myself a 'hater' as I said before. Granted I dislike the the dub but tis not because I am a 'hater' but rather I love the series so much that I am horrified with what Viz & CN have done to it. I understand it is not That bad and nothing like VGcat's depiction of One Piece in their  strip but none the less certain aspects are completely unacceptable by my standards.

Some might say I have set the bar to high for Naruto but I disagree. It is completely possible to create a dub up to my standards as FUNimation, ADV, Bandai, and even  have produced series I found satisfactory or have been more than happy with. Some might say I do not understand the difficulty of the dubbing process but I think I understand perfectly that it is difficult its just that I don't care about the difficulty because that is their job as paid professionals and I expect the work of paid professionals.

It is my personal feeling that Viz's & the people they contracted the dubbing out to did a sub-standard poor quality job that to my standards are completely unacceptable particularly in casting the role of Naruto to one Maile Flannigan. Maile Flannigan in my opinion fails in properly presenting the story to a satisfactory degree. True, she reads the lines and its and I recognize it is not her fault that the localization team translated 'Dattebayo' into 'Believe it!'. I have less problems with the localization and what is aid than the manner of how it is said. To make a strong series a strong lead is required. I believe that Maile Flannigan does a poor imitation of a 12-13 year old but beyond that I she does not have the range of voice and can not properly express the range of emotions as should be from Naruto, the main character, key to the entire series that takes after his name. She does not meet my standards and I feel that she alone ruins what even with the other misc complaints they are nothing compared to the horrid Maile Flannigan performance Viz & CN force on us. I would go so far as to say that I 'loathe' and 'completely detest' Maile Flannigan and ehr performance as Naruto in the English Naruto series.




Happy? As per request I do not beleive I ever used the said words and was still able to express my utter dislike for the dub and aprticularly Maile Flannigan's performance.

When it comes to Naruto there are only two things I despise more than Sasuke & his attitude toward his 'friends'. Those two are Maile Flannigan and the 'crazy dub fans' featured in my avatar. You believe yourselves to be innately right and everyone else's opinion who differs to automatically be wrong. That and the dang righteous 'l33ter than thou' type attitude / condescending tone that many of you 'crazy dub fans' adopt is utterly disgusting. You talk to us 'haters' as you call us as if we are stupid or soem sort of inferior being. The abhor I harbor for 'crazy dub fans' like you is rivaled only by my dislike for Maile Flannigan. I for one can not stand for this attitude many of you 'crazy dub fans' hold. 
Not all dub fans are 'crazy dub fans' just the ones who are as pompus jack-holes such as you.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Ario am I a crazy dub fan?  :sad


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 13, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> Hey Ario am I a crazy dub fan?  :sad



No, because you laugh at my jokes ^_^

I used to think of you as one but these days I find myself actually liking you and looking foward to your replies because you for one actually bother reading peoples posts before attacking points. You can have an intelectual conversation without being condecending.

I respect you most of the dub fans actually...


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 13, 2005)

Ario loves me.

Have my babies. XDDD


----------



## hakke (Oct 13, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> You know I try to keep my posts fun and light hearted sprinkling joke in between but really don't personally call someone out because now I feel the same to do so to you. Hakke everyone who does not share the love of the dub as you seems to be a hater.
> 
> But here I go. I will describe my distaste for dub without using the said words as you requested.
> 
> ...



emm... that reply wasnt for you... I called the guy... he said "im not a hater", then used "hate" to describe his feelings, what is that about? 

for that matter... why are YOU replying? because of the seppuku joke? Its VERY obvious I played with that joke for a while, others can testify to that... and opposite of what you do, I do things because I enjoy them,for the things I enjoy.

Then you go out of the way to "fulfill my request" which, again, I didnt ask you to do...

I still say you spend too much time on something you "dislike that much"... as example, I wouldn't write a reply as long as yours for something that wasnt directed at me.

pompus jackhole? are you THAT hurt to resort to that? Geez, Ill stop the jokes ...very odd to get offended all of a sudden, but it seems I crossed "your line". Won't happen again.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I don't know, I really do think the voices are okay, except for Naruto's. They definately could have gotten someone better. Honestly we have some good kid actors here in the US, so I dont see what the problem would be with getting a real kid to do his voice, someone could pull it off. If not, they could have atleast found a VA that can do his voice better than that honestly.

And do you really think of this when you think of Naruto?

I think not, even when we do a bit of editing to it...

Nope, sorry...lol

But, I guess it could have been worse, so maybe we should just be content with what we got.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 14, 2005)

....I'm sorry but I am NOW weak.  XDDD

Although... I don't think that someone's physical appearance should have any effect on how well their voice acting skills are.  A kid being Naruto's voice.. he/she would eventually mature -- and considering how much time passes through the series so far (I believe it's only been a year between the beginning to the point they are right now) compared to how much time the series goes on (what, we're going on five or six years?)... it woulnd't work out.

I think they did a good job in picking out a grown woman whose voice won't change over time to do the job, and I quite like Maile Flanagan's voice.  That's just me though.   A kid doing the voice would be a bit too complicated, even if he or she is really good.


----------



## TDM (Oct 14, 2005)

@2Shea yeah I know, we all try to not picture her when we watch Naruto...



> That and the dang righteous 'l33ter than thou' type attitude / condescending tone that many of you 'crazy dub fans' adopt is utterly disgusting.



I noticed how you managed to use that while ranting on what's wrong with Maile Flannigan


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 15, 2005)

okay. Here goes my one legitimate complaint about the dub. (aside from Iruka's voice x.x)

First of all let me state that I am a fan of the dub. And I do not give a flying fuck if someone's name isn't pronounced the japanese way, because hey, they arent' speaking japanese. they're speaking english.

But I have a gripe about the way Mrs. Flanagan(Naruto's VA) Pronounces "Shikamaru".

The correct..JAPANESE way to say the name is something like "Shee-KAH-MAH-rloo" (you kinda roll the R and the L together at the end :S ).

The correct way to say the name in English is surprisingly similar. "Shee-kah-MAR-OO".

English and Japanese place stresses USUALLY on different syllables, so don't bitch to me about that.

This is how Maile pronounces it. "Shee-kah-MAIR-oo". MAIR-oo. It wouldn't bother me if the didn't say the name the perfect Japanese way...But when you MESS UP THE ENGLISH WAY TO SAY THE NAME, I'm gonna gripe.

Let's break up the word, shall we, Mrs. Flanagan?

"maru". say it. I know you're going to say "mairu" (mayr-oo). And you're going to be wrong. The only way "maru" would be pronounced the way you say it is if it had an "I" or an "Y" after the "A". Which it does not. DO NOT ADD LETTERS THAT DO NOT EXIST.

let's break it down further.

"mar". How would you say that? "Mahr"? Wow really? That's just the darndest thing. Somehow whne you tack the "u" on the end, you gain they "eeeyyyyyy" noise. Something is wrong here.

it's "MAH-ROO" not freaking "MAY-ROO". OK? GOD.

And for those who think they should say it the Japanese way, I propose this.

"David" is a name Hebrew in origin.
How do you say it? "Day-vid"? Most likely.
In Hebrew it would be "Dah-veed". How many people have gotten on to you about not saying it that way? None, I can safely assume.

Let people who use your words in their language say it how they know how. If they were trying to speak your language, then i can see a reason to correct them. but they aren't. so leave them be.

Hebrew pronunciation guide:


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 15, 2005)

Disco King said:
			
		

> @2Shea yeah I know, we all try to not picture her when we watch Naruto...
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed how you managed to use that while ranting on what's wrong with Maile Flannigan



If you prefer I could ahve doube posted as they are indeed two totally different topics with the first oen ralating to Maile flannigan and the other my avatar. I am not much oen for post counts nor am I much one for spam so I thought a 4 line divider was sufficient to signify a change of topic. Forgot I must accomidate my posts to 'crazy dub fans' though I do not know which would have been the better choice. Care to enlighten me?

Double post or a space divider? Maybe you have another suggestion how I can ease this transition from one topic to another though still semi-related as they were both inr esponse to a previous post.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 15, 2005)

Maybe you could have put a whole bunch of dashes on one line to divide both topics.

;D


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2005)

> If you prefer I could ahve doube posted as they are indeed two totally different topics with the first oen ralating to Maile flannigan and the other my avatar. I am not much oen for post counts nor am I much one for spam so I thought a 4 line divider was sufficient to signify a change of topic. Forgot I must accomidate my posts to 'crazy dub fans' though I do not know which would have been the better choice. Care to enlighten me?
> 
> Double post or a space divider? Maybe you have another suggestion how I can ease this transition from one topic to another though still semi-related as they were both inr esponse to a previous post.



What?  Did you quote the wrong person...? My response had nothing to do with double posts and crap...


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 15, 2005)

Why is it nah-nah is the only one who ever gets it? OMG... 

Why do I I even try doing this? >_<;; Bah to heck with it...


- - - - -


Couple hours till the next episode. Now anyone wanna guess if Maile flannigan still fails at life? Will there be anymore Sakura orgasm sounds?

Who knows? We will have to wait and see on the next episode of Naruto!


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 15, 2005)

You sound like a commercial.

"Same bat time, same bat channel."

XD


----------



## deathbychocolate (Oct 15, 2005)

i couldnt be bothered to watch the episodes when i heard the first episode. my ears bled.


----------



## conceptz (Oct 15, 2005)

is it just me, or do they cut out a lot of the bg music that was in the anime? and when sasuke does his katon jutsu during the bell test, the dubbed sasuke says "fire technique. blah blah blah or something like that" in a way that's so plain. while the japanese sasuke voice sounds so much more dramatic and just... better.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 16, 2005)

"Sharingan" pronunciation sounded a little odd, much like pronouncing "karaoke" correctly among a group of drunken rednecks.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 16, 2005)

I think the only one who pronounced Sharingan wrong was.. *GASP*  Ario's favorite person in the world.


----------



## Lizzy-kun (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm too lazy to go into and read all the previous posts, but here's a little fanart I found on DA, that is particularly humorous about the whole Believe it! Overuse:
Dattebayo Bitch


----------



## hakke (Oct 16, 2005)

Just watched episode 7... Zabuza does sound badass, no doubt about that.
They even kept Sasuke's scene where he wanted to die intact... nice.

oh wait... complaints complaints... Naruto said Believe it! 2 times... get on my nerves grrrrr.


----------



## Metafoxx (Oct 16, 2005)

After viewing more episodes of the cartoon network Naruto, I have decided to change my previous opinion of it(that it wasn't as bad as I expected).

It's EXACTLY as bad as I thought it would be.

How bad are the english dubs? My 9-year old little sister has watched Naruto both subbed and dubbed and when asked about it(by one of her little friends) had this to say:
"The english ones sound really dumb, the japanese one is better and it shows more blood and stuff."

I was so proud.


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 17, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> I think the only one who pronounced Sharingan wrong was.. *GASP*  Ario's favorite person in the world.



Shayin wha-?
She... she made me cry with that line... It was just so wrong...


And Sakura did not get enough lines let alone any orgasm sounds. I propose a movement to give Sakura more lines. No one cares what kinda edits they have in the dub as the general response is get the DVD or watch teh sub so what should it matter if we add random lines in for Sakura?

We can make Naruto a repeat of "Cardcaptors"! Its not to late to start you know. Sakura orgasm sounds get!


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 17, 2005)

@metafoxx: 

That's wonderful, because surely 9 year olds have an incomparable understanding of everything that should be considered when judging what makes a dub good or bad.  

Nevermind that the translations are incredible, they've stayed true to the storyline, they didn't alter names of characters or anything else, and the translations that they DID use are pretty darn good translations.  

Yeah, nevermind all that.  

Good for you and your sister.  ^^

You can think what you want; I like it -- it's still a pretty darn good dub, if I do say so myself.  The voice acting is great for the most part (*looks at ario and his bag of tomatoes ready to be thrown at me*), it's just that we're all so spoiled with the original that any other voices coming out of those characters' mouths is just... blasphemy to some, obviously.

[/crazy dub fan mode]

@Ario:

I laughed too.  O.o  I don't think there's a person in this world who didn't hear that.  It was pretty funny.

Orgasm sounds?  I'm not going there.  XD


----------



## Illidin (Oct 17, 2005)

Metafoxx said:
			
		

> After viewing more episodes of the cartoon network Naruto, I have decided to change my previous opinion of it(that it wasn't as bad as I expected).
> 
> It's EXACTLY as bad as I thought it would be.
> 
> ...


LMAO.Classic .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 17, 2005)

that sharingan pronunciation almost knocked me out of my chair, it was so bad.  Sometimes I like to imagine what kind of a job Bart Simpsons voice actor could have done with Naruto.  Anyway,  I don't see why Viz couldn't just find a whole new actor for Naruto, instead of going to there shelf for whatever VA's  they usually use.  If I recall , Naruto's Japanese VA was a brand new talent, isn't Ichigo's from Bleach a brand new VA also?  I'm not a fan of dubs anyway.


----------



## Cyberwaste (Oct 17, 2005)

Everyone is getting into all these technical discussions. All I know is watching the serious scenes makes me laugh, watching the funny scenes make me cringe. 

I like original japanese audio because I can't tell if what i'm hearing is corny or stupid just from the way they talk. Everything sounds perfectly in character, as if we were hearing it from the mouths of 12,000 time acadamy award winning super ghost seiyuus. Although, one has to wonder why all the Disney movies and even their Studio Ghibli dubs sound just like a live action flick. 

Well, actually I don't wonder, but hey, maybe it's something to think about anyway .


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 17, 2005)

interestingly enough... Maile pronounced it wrong the first time she said it, but the second time was alright. eh. I was kinda expecting her to say it wrong. But I'm glad she corrected herself.


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Oct 17, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> @metafoxx:
> 
> That's wonderful, because surely 9 year olds have an incomparable understanding of everything that should be considered when judging what makes a dub good or bad.
> 
> Nevermind that the translations are incredible, they've stayed true to the storyline, they didn't alter names of characters or anything else, and the translations that they DID use are pretty darn good translations.



Yea but it's not a show for 9 year old kids
thats what I hate about america they think if they tone it down enough then little kiddies can watch but it's not good quality
It's like "Woah Sasuke I totally stabbed myself and I didn't bleed at all!"


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 17, 2005)

I think we've established that people do bleed in the dub. o.O

I also think you're underestimating the intelligence of kids. They may be dumb, but they aren't THAT dumb.(the whole "so if i cut myself i won't bleed cause this show said so") *sigh*


----------



## hakke (Oct 17, 2005)

Cyberwaste said:
			
		

> I like original japanese audio because I can't tell if what i'm hearing is corny or stupid just from the way they talk. Everything sounds perfectly in character, as if we were hearing it from the mouths of 12,000 time acadamy award winning super ghost seiyuus.



rep for you, best honest answer ever.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 17, 2005)

Well in watching episode 7, I felt ashamed to be a Naruto fan during the whole "Sharingan" part. If I remember correctly Sasuke said it better than everyone else, well actually Naruto and Sakura were the only ones who sounded bad. Honestly, I would rather them have just skipped that part then have 20 bad pronounciations going on. But..once again...I guess it could have been worse. (I'm gonna keep telling myself that)


----------



## genesisofire (Oct 17, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Shayin wha-?
> She... she made me cry with that line... It was just so wrong...
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry but I missed this weeks episode, and judging from my new schedule it's very likely I'll miss them all from now on. Anyway, I was just wondering, how did she pronounce it? And what's this "bad line"?


----------



## TDM (Oct 17, 2005)

Bah, people are just overreacting because Naruto (whatsherface Maile Flanagan or something) pronounced "Sharingan" wrong, they're running out of things to bitch about.


----------



## Metafoxx (Oct 17, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> @metafoxx:
> 
> That's wonderful, because surely 9 year olds have an incomparable understanding of everything that should be considered when judging what makes a dub good or bad.
> 
> ...



Actually, the point of that story was that the english dubs are so crappy that even a 9-year old would be able to tell their inferiority. Nevermind that the translations really aren't that good(adding that dammed "believe it" in places it doesn't even make sense), and they did change the names of a few things (ex:1,000 years of pain to secret finger jutsu), and even though most of the names are the same the voice actors often try to hard to pronounce them and therefore mispronounce them(forgetting the second H in Uchiha, like I'm going to go out and buy a Uchia pet -_-''). Nevermind that the voice acting quality is severly lower than the japanese seiyuus. The way I see it there are people who hear the japanese voices when they watch fansubs because they're there and it's just noise to go along with the words, and then there are people who actually LISTEN to the voices and detect emotion, inflection and tone beyond simply being "loud" or "angry" or "sad". If you really listen to the voice instead of just the words, it's crystal clear that the japanese voice actors are far better at their profession than the american ones, so much so that even an intelligent child could tell the difference.


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Oct 17, 2005)

You get used to the sub because everyone has a different voice(not nasal) and eventually you don't even have to read the sub at the bottom cause you get used to the language
The only reason I'm angry is that they already removed so much from the japanese anim that was in the manga and they're probabl going to take out more from the english version


----------



## kakashi-naruto_fan (Oct 17, 2005)

damn naruto's voice is the worst!! you get an old lady to dub naruto and look at what you get: some kinda scratchy kinda old lady-ish voice. not suiting naruto at all!


----------



## SoulOblivion (Oct 18, 2005)

Damn, people, get your heads out of your ass's. It doesn?t suit Naruto fans : P. What I found was that unless you were LOOKING for the mistakes, they weren?t that bad. Don?t act like it?s the end of the world. If you don?t like it, don?t watch it. As simple as that. Personally im not so found of Naruto's voice but it wasn?t THAT bad. 

PS: Kakashi's voice suits him
PSS: Zabuza's also XP


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Oct 18, 2005)

SoulOblivion said:
			
		

> PS: Kakashi's voice suits him
> PSS: Zabuza's also XP



wow.....
kakashi sounds like hes high
zabuza sounds like a girly mand his deep voice is way better


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 18, 2005)

kakashi-naruto_fan said:
			
		

> damn naruto's voice is the worst!! you get an old lady to dub naruto and look at what you get: some kinda scratchy kinda old lady-ish voice. not suiting naruto at all!




You do realize that Naruto's original Seiyuu is female too right? 


She's not even hot either.


----------



## kunshu (Oct 18, 2005)

Metafoxx said:
			
		

> Actually, the point of that story was that the english dubs are so crappy that even a 9-year old would be able to tell their inferiority. Nevermind that the translations really aren't that good(adding that dammed "believe it" in places it doesn't even make sense), and they did change the names of a few things (ex:1,000 years of pain to secret finger jutsu), and even though most of the names are the same the voice actors often try to hard to pronounce them and therefore mispronounce them(forgetting the second H in Uchiha, like I'm going to go out and buy a Uchia pet -_-''). Nevermind that the voice acting quality is severly lower than the japanese seiyuus. The way I see it there are people who hear the japanese voices when they watch fansubs because they're there and it's just noise to go along with the words, and then there are people who actually LISTEN to the voices and detect emotion, inflection and tone beyond simply being "loud" or "angry" or "sad". If you really listen to the voice instead of just the words, it's crystal clear that the japanese voice actors are far better at their profession than the american ones, so much so that even an intelligent child could tell the difference.





thousand years of pain got turned in thousand years of dead so wtf are you complaining?


the names ARE pronouced correct only iruka's  voice actor misprouncess and random nin

there isn't a single thing really you could complain about

no the japanese voice actors are NOT  better than the american voice actors

the only one that didn't show emotion was iruka and naruto in episode 1

so wtf! i bet you only watched the first episode and then stopped directly

so if you haven't seen more than 1 episode please don't bitch

if you really did listend to the voice actors you would know that the pronouctions are correct

and naruto uzumaki did you hear kakshi's voice in the japanese version now THAT is a stoned voice

and zabuza's voice was kickass ,manly and awesome you probaly only heard one line


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 18, 2005)

Sur Takashi said:
			
		

> You do realize that Naruto's original Seiyuu is female too right?
> 
> 
> She's not even hot either.



The difference is Maile Flannigan sucks and should freakin kill herself. I thought we went over this already? Shezzz...


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah yeah, ritual seppuku..

Hey, Ario, will you be the one to chop off her head when her intestines gush out of her body?

That's really gross.  XD

I like Takeuchi Junko.  Yeah, she outvoices Flanagan.  No contest with that.

But whatever, I like them both anyway.  But come on, let's just admit it, Yuri, Dave, and Steve are incredible, ne?

*awaits flying debris*


----------



## DarkWarrior (Oct 18, 2005)

Way to be constructive Ario.

THey're all doing a good job so far, I could care less really, they sound fitting and thats all that matters.  How do you know the actors in Naruto Japan were any good in the first few episodes?  Can you understand ever subtle vocal expression in a foreign language?

Sakura doesn't seem to have many lines in the first few eps, I'd never noticed that before, but her voice is fitting as well as everyone elses so far.  I just hope they do Gaara right.  He's young but he isn't meant to sound like a child.  They won't be able to find an actor like his Japanese counterpart I think but hopefully they will continue their streak and find a decent actor to cover him and fit his personality perfectly.


----------



## Shikamaru Sama (Oct 18, 2005)

kunshu said:
			
		

> there isn't a single thing really you could complain about
> 
> no the japanese voice actors are NOT  better than the american voice actors
> 
> ...



Listen man, how good you may praise the american voices, there's consequences when saying somthing MORONIC like "no the japanese voice actors are NOT  better than the american voice actors". What kind of Naruto fan are you, totally neglecting the true original form, for some cartoon-network kiddie wrap up CTN made it into??!?

I think none of the american-voice-actor lovers has any right to say anything bad against a true Naruto fan. and that is one WHO RESPECTS ITS TRUE FORM. all of you CTN Naruto lovers do not deserve to lay eyes on Naruto.

send me bad reps , idont care, i speak as a true Naruto fan and i'm not turning back on my opinion, even how 'cool' the american kakashi sounds... 

it IS and remains not the origibnal naruto. if you like hearing americans poorly misspel jutsu names, listen to they're poorly attempted emmotional sounds (like sakura's orgasm) and even settle with the censoreschip, you guys really 
need some Anim? advice.

and don't blame uzumakinaruto for not watching any episode's on ctn again, if he didn't , you should envy him.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 18, 2005)

why do dub defenders post so much in here, run away and enjoy your dub...I also thought the classic Kakashi line was blown "I won't let my comrades die",  I thought he was mad at the group when he says this...oh, or when he agrees to take the mission, while they are on the row boat, sounded bad.  This is a directing problem too if you ask me, by not being told how the line should come out, not necisarrily the VA.  

Anyway, if you wanna know where my dub complaints would come from, I only watch the anime to see things I agree with and disagree with, I've seen those episodes 10 times already in sub, so it's nothing new.  I have to confess I'M LOOKING FOR THE DIFFERENCES and wether they are suitable or not.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Oct 18, 2005)

Shikimaru Sama...

The Manga is the original naruto.

The anime is an interpretation of that since it changes things to fit better with a tv audience and adds in crappy filler.

So yeah...

Also, add a break to your signature so it doesn't stretch the page for everyone.


----------



## Shikamaru Sama (Oct 18, 2005)

i know that, but i was speaking on behalf of the Anim?'s originalty, wich (even different from the manga) deserves a decent defence against those poor dubs.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't understand how someone who likes the dubs cannot be considered a TRUE NARUTO FAN.

Yes, the original anime has better voice acting or whatever, but Naruto is Naruto is Naruto.  I have been a fan for YEARS now and I still consider myself a true Naruto fan because I like the story, the animation, the characters, the style, the humor, etcetcetc.  I like NARUTO.  

Everyone can complain about the voice acting all they want and glorify the Japanese version of the anime, but what's most important is the fact that we're ALL here because of our mutual liking of Naruto, not our hatred/love for the Japanese or American voice actors.  Just because someone likes the American dub, it doesn't mean that we can't be considered true fans.

If you don't like it, fine, but don't consider yourself better than someone who does like it, and don't talk down about people and claim that they are not true fans or that they are devoid of intelligence or reason for liking something that you do not.  Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, and unless you have the written law about what makes someone a true fan or not, I suggest that you cease with your holier-than-thou statements about being a true fan and how anyone who likes the dub is not one.

*breathes*

XDD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 18, 2005)

Let me see. Dub complaints thread? Well let me write a list down

1.) Intro and ending are different
2.) Naruto's voice sucks
3.) Others voices suck
4.) When they say "jutsu" it sounds terrible
5.) "Believe it"

Thats pretty much what I have against it.


----------



## Shinryuken!!! (Oct 18, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Let me see. Dub complaints thread? Well let me write a list down
> 
> 1.) Intro and ending are different
> 2.) Naruto's voice sucks
> ...



I agree with everything you said, especially number 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Now let me get semi-serious:
> FYI in some cases the Dub watcher *CANNOT* be called real fans. There are some cases where absolutly in no circumstance can a dub watcher be a considered fan let alone a 'true fan'. I agree with nah0nah that yes they cna ahve their own opinions but in some cases their opinions are invalid as they can never trully understand the series watching only the dub. In certain series holier-than-thou attitdudes are well grounded. I of course speak of "Card Captor Sakura" & the american dub of "Cardcaptors". "Cardcaptors" is in my opinion the worst dub & transition ever. Thy fused & spliced episodes, showed them out of order, extracted the romance all to turn this trully great series into a Pokemon type franchise and cash in on the pokemon hype. Watcher of "Cardcaptors" *CAN NEVER UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE BE EVEN CONSIDERED FANS*. I dunno if the same applies to Naruto that decision is up to you but there are some cases where the dub is totally invalid and you are no fan having watched it and liked it. CCS's transition to CS is my prime example. There is no dub worse and no example better. For though not the dub but the edits were that horrid.



I wouldn't go that far..:S

I watch the subs and read the manga...but I wouldn't call myself a truer fan than someone who just watches the dub. Granted they may miss a few of the cultural references...which may get lost in translation. But that doesn't make there experience with the anime any less significant than anyone elses. 

And does that include people who have not watched any of the fansubs but have read the manga (280+ chapters) and decided to watch the dub version instead?


----------



## TDM (Oct 18, 2005)

> I wouldn't go that far..
> 
> I watch the subs and read the manga...but I wouldn't call myself a truer fan than someone who just watches the dub. Granted they may miss a few of the cultural references...which may get lost in translation. But that doesn't make there experience with the anime any less significant than anyone elses.
> 
> And does that include people who have not watched any of the fansubs but have read the manga (280+ chapters) and decided to watch the dub version instead?



Ahh don't take him that seriously.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 18, 2005)

So wait, Ario, I'm not getting you.

You're saying that ANYONE who likes the dub CANNOT be considered a fan?  If that's your case, I'd have to disagree.  You can like the dub and still like Naruto and be considered a fan.  I don't think fandom is limited to just those who like the Japanese versions of both manga and anime.  

I don't know.  I'm high off of nail polish fumes right now (I'm at work) so my arguments are a bit weak.  I'm headed home to detoxify myself now.

 Whee~


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 18, 2005)

I was completely serious about the Cardcaptors example...

None of you have ever seen the sh!t that they pulled in the Pokemon era edits of "Card Captor Sakura" to "Cardcaptors". Though not related to Naruto I will elaborate for the sake of my example.

There are 70 episodes of CCS only 21 of CC. Beyond the 21 16 episodes were spliced together to count toward the 21. Detailed episode list found here

There are 45 clow cards in CCS only 16 appear in CC. That means less than 36% of the objectives are removed from the series.

There were shitty name changes


The edits of the Dub were indescribably bad. They edited so much out of episodes that in one case they *fused 3 consecutive episodes to have enough content to make a single episode*. If you are a fan of those splices you are missing so much that really you are watching  totally different series. You can not call yourself a fan of that series if you watched the Dub alone.

They edited the series so much that they COULD NOT end it so a totally different one was given. They edited out all the romance and character itneraction to reach a  child audience so thus the last 20 episodes were totally out of the question and the first 50 were used as source material for the 21 episode series...

It truly is THAT bad dude...




In response to nah-nah
It doesn't apply to all series's Dubs. It may or may not apply to Naruto but int he case od CSS & CC dub fans under no circumstance can be considered series fans. Will have to wait and see about Naruto. If we start seing episode splicing and series jumping then it might apply and the same MIGHT be said about Naruto. I just wanted to point out there are some cases where dubs are so bad they can not be considered fans. Whether or not it applies to Naruto we will have to wait and see. Episode splicing and series jumping are the first indicators.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 18, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> I concur with what he said and would like to emphasize #2 for Maile flannigan should be shot though a telivised session of Ritual Seppuku would do me fine. If I had to be her second I would gladly be the one to chop off her head after she incerts the sword to her stomach then moves it in an upward fashion. I would be willing to have traditional tea and everything if thats what it takes... I woudl add stupid edits to the list too though


So, let me get this straight, you actually want to *KILL* Malie Flanigan for doing a bad job on Naruto? Look, I don't care if you if you bash the dub, but saying things like "The VA should die in the worst way possible, because I don't like their voice!" is just going too far. I respect you opinion on opposing the dub, but it seems like you're letting Naruto rule your life, and you value it over a human life, so much so, that it trivializes it to the point where it is disposible to you. She is just doing her job, and I'm not defending her because I like her, I'm indifferent about her, but what you said just disgusts me that a living person should be slaughtered for a selfish preference of a cartoon.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 18, 2005)

@Ario:  

Well, I don't think the Naruto dub will be so bad.  They haven't made any name changes and they stayed very true to the original and I'm pretty happy with it.  Glad we got that all straightened out.

XD  You're actually getting a little too violent right now.  I'm starting to think you're seriously considering REALLY doing this.


----------



## Daniee (Oct 18, 2005)

Well...cartoons are serious business ya know


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 18, 2005)

Joke or not, it disgusts me how you trivialize a human life because of a tv show that you do not like her performance on. Besides, Maile Flanigan is not a samurai anyway, and if she was, she would have no one to follow under anyway, therefore, she could not be considered one. 
Even if you are joking, it seems that you are utterly desensitised to a severe degree.


----------



## MikoWolf (Oct 18, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Did you or did not not get it? She fails at life so thus she must kill herself.
> 
> 
> Seppuku does not need a second but traditionally you would want one to ease off the transition or finish it off if the process is incomplete. Traditionally having a 2nd (suggested to be myself) would ease the transitionb ecause AFTER the said Maile Flannigan has already inserted the wakizashi (tanto alternatively) and plunged it into his abdomen, making first a left-to-right cut and then a second slightly upward stroke to spill out the intestines. Maile Flannigans intestines would have already been spilled out all over the floor before the second (proposed to be me) did the actually decapitation.
> ...



ok, now i got scared... have u been planing a torture chamber or something like that =P `?

anyway, damnit i live in norway, have no tv (i live in a study building(?)) and besides theyr not showing the american version of CN, but from the trailers ive seen and heard, the voices did scare me, but i point a gain i have just seen the episode trailers, thus no neg reping me cause im just talking about them, nothing more.


----------



## hakke (Oct 18, 2005)

Yea, dub fans are not TRUE NARUTO FANS.

The plot is not the sam... wait, yes it is, sometimes they say exactly what I read when I saw the sub.

The merge episodes together to... no, wait, that's not the case either.

Dub watchers didnt get to see 2 boys kiss, that's sometimes I cant argue. They are not hardcore enough to be called fans.

Dub only got to see blue backgrounds instead of evil red. That's another good point.

Names,ranks,location,jutsus got all changed... no, that didnt happen, in fact, I heard the latest english manga chapters will have updated translations to mirror the anime, to please the fans.

1 or 2 second edits totally make the series lose its charm, same with the intros/ending removed... the show is almost another series.

You like Naruto's personality? SAsuke's angsty behavior? Kakashi's awesomeness? Doesnt matter because you watched it in english, case closed.


----------



## Metal Boy (Oct 18, 2005)

*Sup*

Can anyone tell me what is the name of the english dubbed Naruto theme song?


----------



## Daniee (Oct 18, 2005)

hakke said:
			
		

> Names,ranks,location,jutsus got all changed... no, that didnt happen, in fact, I heard the latest english manga chapters will have updated translations to mirror the anime, to please the fans.


Seriously?  
Where'd you hear this? That would be sooo awesome and I would then buy the Viz manga


----------



## hakke (Oct 18, 2005)

Daniee78 said:
			
		

> Seriously?
> Where'd you hear this? That would be sooo awesome and I would then buy the Viz manga



Somewhere here in the forums, someone mentioned that from chapter 72+, SJ would update translations (jutsus,ranks,sharingan,etc).


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 19, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> The difference is Maile Flannigan sucks and should freakin kill herself. I thought we went over this already? Shezzz...




Really? So if you tried to play Naruto, and couldn't get it perfect, you should go and kill yourself too. Because that's totally reasonable.


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok I will answer that with two questions:

Have you read my posts? Do I look like a paid prodessional VA to you?


Go back about 5 pages and you will find them explaining why. She is a paid professional so thus I expect the work of paid professional. If any common joe off the street could do it it woudl be a lot easier ne? Thing is she can't. She tries, fails, and does not stop. Seems that only through death will she ever shut up.

Difference between her and me is I recognize I can't do it and don't even attempt it. I don't like wasting my time and I would enver waste yours and mine on such an attempt. You can't fail at what you don't start. Seriously if I was in her position I would have gotten drugged up saying "Believe it" so many times driving myself insane.


To high stress & high exposure of a job I wills tick with being a computer tech tank you. If you are high or something and want to pay me for it I will expect the money up front. I mean if Viz is crazy enough to hie someone like maile Flannigan who knows? Doubt they even care what the hack I sound like. Maybe their executives are deaf too?


----------



## UchihaShikamaru (Oct 19, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Ok I will answer that with two questions:
> 
> Have you read my posts? Do I look like a paid prodessional VA to you?
> 
> ...



I know this is a place to bash the dub and that everyone who is debating you should be in the pro-dub thread, but if I may just bring this up. You say that you expect her to do the work of a proffessional and that she is a common 'Joe' (or a jane or joett in this case) but it seems that you fail to realize that she was casted into this role. 
Viz picked from a large selection of people and placed them to the characters they thought were best. In their opinion they thought that she was most suited for the job fore her voice was superior to the others before her. You may say that Viz is deaf, but so far they seem to be raking in big time with Naruto, if her voice was as bad in your opinion as it is in reality I'm sure the ratings would be quite lower.
I still expect for you to rant and rave, and I use the words rant and rave because you are in fact contemplating the death of a human, because most people are unchangeable. So all I can say in conclusion is that if you don't like her voice blame those that hired her, and think of it this way, Naruto has yet to become the strangled mess that the One Piece dub has( to all those fans of one piece, myslef included, my deepest sympathies).


----------



## Leen (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh, let me see, a complaint huh??? 

Then let me add something in. The english dub is terrible.

1. Kakashi sounds so lazy. He's even lazier than Shikamaru.
2. No nose bleeding. Wtf, cant we see them???? As if this is porn.
3. What about the kiss between Naruto and Sasuke???????? 
4. The arrangement of scene is totally different from the anime. (episode 1)
5. What the hell is ''believe it''??????
6. Naruto doesn't sound like Naruto.
7. Honorable grandson??????:S Lord Hokage???? It's Hokage-sama
8. Why do they have to say this all the time :"jounin, an elite ninja" over and  over again. One time is enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
9. It's terrible opening theme.
10. Most importantly, Naruto is Japanese. Not American.


created by 399animeshop & NarutoFever


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 19, 2005)

eileenting88 said:
			
		

> Oh, let me see, a complaint huh???
> 
> Then let me add something in. The english dub is terrible.
> 
> ...



1. That's becuase kakashi IS a bit lazy and laid back.
2. Who fucking cares?
3. You have the subs to see your precious Yaoi
4. The kiss scene? Uh, well they still kiss, it's just off screen. Oh dear god.
5. believe it = Dattebayo. You must be new. You haven't read anything we've been saying, good or bad.
6. Oh well. Neither do anyo fhte other characters. Becuase they aren't voiced by the same people.
7. They aren't speaking japanese. They're speaking English.
8. How many times have they said this? I only recall them doing that when they introduced the term. Now they just interchange the terms.
9. Gotta agree there, But it probably all came down to money. viz didnt' have enough to buy the rights, or they(the japanese artists) just wouldn't have them be bought.
10. ...and?


and Ario: don't be so quick to deal out death and judgement. We'd see less of her if she just quit the role.

And if I might just be an ass here,

It's not like you're going to follow through with all this fanboyish death threat nonsense. You're all talk. If she bothers you THAT FUCKING MUCH, Then get out and do what you say you should do. You god damn pansy. Don't threaten to kill unless you intend to.

I swear, you people think Americans are stupid, but most the of the people wanting to inflict harm to someone over something so trivial are American.  Way to go America! Violence solves everything!

(Not I'm not being anti-america. I'm American myself.)


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 19, 2005)

I just noticed this today, but Sakura's English voice sounds exactly like Sailor Mars' English voice.

They even have similar sounding names.  Katie Griffin/Kate Higgins.  Gack!


----------



## hakke (Oct 19, 2005)

Sur Takashi said:
			
		

> 1. That's becuase kakashi IS a bit lazy and laid back.
> 2._ Localization joke. only american otakus know WHY one would bleed from looking at a naked girl. _
> 3. You have the subs to see your precious Yaoi
> 4. _WHAT scene in episode 1 are you talking about? the kiss happened in ep 3._
> ...



There, I was gonna say more or less the same, so I just edited your list...


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 19, 2005)

Firstly, I am going to emphasize this because you are obviously too fucking retarded to understand simple logic.

PEOPLE WHO DO NOT UNDERSTAND JAPANESE SHOULD NOT ACT LIKE THEY UNDERSTAND JAPANESE.

With that being said...



			
				Joker27 said:
			
		

> Seriuosly the voice acting on this show is like watching a Grade School play. People are messing up lines no one saying things right its just annoying.


Well, what do you want, a direct translation of the Japanese or made up lines that fit their mouth actions?  Japanese always sounds awkward translated to English, so make up your fucking mind.



> So only otaku's are gonna get the nose bleed huh? Ok if you think that then your just a stupid american that Viz thinks you are.


Yes, I'm an American.  That is why I don't get the nose bleed.  You are also an American.  You do not get the nose bleed.  You might think you do, but you don't.  In closing, shut the fuck up and kill yourself.



> Your pretty much saying "I think this kid with no legs is gonna WALK up this mountain". If you can't see that they ripped out every thing that made us love the anime then your just an idiot.


Stupidest simile of all time.



> Here I'll point out a few things for you.


Ha, you point out a few things to me.  That's like the McDonald's guy saying my math is wrong.



> 1. No kakashi is not lazy, If your WHOLE skill was based on coying some one else why the hell would you react first? He waits and bides his time so he can come up with a good tactic to stop his enemy. I love how people think intelagent defusel is being lazy. Sorry not everyone rushes into battle with out a plan like naruto.


Yeah, some people just brood about how they can't beat their brother like Sasuke, or jack off to Sasuke like Sakura, or try to kill their opponent like Zabuza.  I am pegging you as a Sakura kind of person.



> 2. O so the openings don't matter huh? Music is just music? I wonder would Advent Children still be the same if you replaced it's wonderful music with barney songs? Music drives Animes heavily and if you remove it the songs it realy it's the same anime anymore.


Advent Children is based off of Final Fantasy 7, an RPG, so it fails as a story from the outset.  If you disagree, you are wrong.



> So in short, the dub is crap, stop lying to your self and go watch the sub over again to understand what Naruto is realy about because you oviously missed it the first time.


So did you.  Learn Japanese and then watch it again, maybe you'll actually comprehend what the fuck you're talking about.  And then go back to school and learn your ABC's over again, because you are really making yourself sound like a retarded preschooler with Down's Syndrome.

Goddamn, some people.  I hate the Internet and wish I never came.


----------



## hakke (Oct 19, 2005)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> Firstly, I am going to emphasize this because you are obviously too fucking retarded to understand simple logic.
> 
> PEOPLE WHO DO NOT UNDERSTAND JAPANESE SHOULD NOT ACT LIKE THEY UNDERSTAND JAPANESE.
> 
> ...


 a bit offtopic... 
Duel Monsters is the worse dub right next to... nothing. its the worst ever. period. that is a series that got stripped of everything. the VA's there are the least of my complaints.:S


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 19, 2005)

hakke said:
			
		

> a bit offtopic...
> Duel Monsters is the worse dub right next to... nothing. its the worst ever. period. that is a series that got stripped of everything. the VA's there are the least of my complaints.:S


You'd be wrong for two reasons:

1. Yu-Gi-Oh suffers from Impossible Continuity Syndrome, therefore an actor can play a character however he or she feels like it should be played.  This is a problem common to anime, but it's not exclusive to it (Dr. Who comes to mind immediately, although it's not the only show that shows symptoms).

2. Sailormoon is the worst dub of all time.  At least YGO in English actually attemps to kind of say what they said in Japanese.  English Sailormoon re-wrote dialogue because the producers thought if girls heard the word "Make-up", they'd metamorph into pregnant sluts instantaneously.


----------



## hakke (Oct 19, 2005)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> You'd be wrong for two reasons:
> 
> 1. Yu-Gi-Oh suffers from Impossible Continuity Syndrome, therefore an actor can play a character however he or she feels like it should be played.  This is a problem common to anime, but it's not exclusive to it (Dr. Who comes to mind immediately, although it's not the only show that shows symptoms).
> 
> 2. Sailormoon is the worst dub of all time.  At least YGO in English actually attemps to kind of say what they said in Japanese.  English Sailormoon re-wrote dialogue because the producers thought if girls heard the word "Make-up", they'd metamorph into pregnant sluts instantaneously.



1-Like I said, the dub VA's can give weird accents... I dont care about that. The show got ripped of plot,script,music score... everything the Naruto dub left intact.

2. Sailormoon... dont know about that, watched it once a long time ago a never bothered again.
But you are wrong, script in DM is HEAVILY if not completely edited... to the point where many key dialogues between characters which are supposed to establish development... are replaced with grunts or made up dialogue entirely.

I dont even want to see what they do to Memory World... last dub episode ha d a gun scene edited and replaced with a "BOING" from an invisible slingshot... If you havent seen it... I AM NOT KIDDING.


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 19, 2005)

Who claimed to understand Japanese? Yes, I have taken a semester at my local community college. Sure as hell beats taking Spanish but no one said they could speak Japanese. I may not speak Japanese but I sure as hell understand English and it it my opinion as an expert in this language that Maile Flannagan fails at it. I mean sure she is saying the words that's fine and dandy but tis not as much of what is aid but how it is said and it is here that Maile Flannigan fails. I think jokes stance is grounded as it is his opinion as though not someone who can fully understand Japanese at least he recognizes it doesn't work in English especially the way Maile Flannigan puts it.


Danny Lilithborne you are the one that did not learn. How could you even suggest that Final Fantasy VII is a game so thus has no plot? FF VII is in my opinion one of the most plot heavy games I have ever had the pleasure of playing. As a gamer and a once fanboy I believe it is my duty to defend this series. FF VII & AC were very plot heavy and you must be a fool to take it all at face value. Right now to assume that as a game and RPG it has no plot you only prove your stupidity. F-ckin kill yourself it will save a lot of people the trouble of putting up with an ignoramus such as yourself.


Hakke you like Danny take thing to far for face value. It is not so much the edits themselves we hate. To you that 1/2 a second of nosebleed is just as you said a 1/2 second of nosebleed but to some it is the integrity of the show that they are violating here. It goes much more beyond what is being edit that the fact that it is being edited. I am up hauled that some of you applaud the BS edits that CN forces on us because of an ignortant public. Is there anything we can do about it? No, but that does not mean that we have to be happy with it and simply accept it.


UchihaShikamaru I recognize that she was casted by Viz or rather the company Viz sub contracted it out to but that is exactly my point. The casting Maile Flannigan is my opinion one of the greatest failures of the English Naruto series.



And FYI as a correction I not once threatened Maile Flannigans life. I am merely suggesting that she take her own. Yes, I did offer to be her second but the decapitation only happens after her intestines has spilled all over the floor and she has atoned for her failures in life through a magnificent death.


----------



## kunshu (Oct 19, 2005)

Shikamaru Sama said:
			
		

> Listen man, how good you may praise the american voices, there's consequences when saying somthing MORONIC like "no the japanese voice actors are NOT  better than the american voice actors". What kind of Naruto fan are you, totally neglecting the true original form, for some cartoon-network kiddie wrap up CTN made it into??!?
> 
> I think none of the american-voice-actor lovers has any right to say anything bad against a true Naruto fan. and that is one WHO RESPECTS ITS TRUE FORM. all of you CTN Naruto lovers do not deserve to lay eyes on Naruto.
> 
> ...





you don't speak like a true naruto fan YOU SPEAK LIKE A FREAKING NERD


-the pronouctions are correct
-the actors aren't better
-geuss what? in JAPAN NARUTO IS KIDDIE-CRAP DID YOU EXPECT THEM TO RATE IT HIGHER THAN IN JAPAN
-you need anime advice di you see dubbed one piece did you see dubbed nt warrior did you see al the other ass-raped dubs

did you really think?

they would keep in the origanel jutsu names did you really think that they would keep the same honoriffactions?

IF YOU THOUGHT SO YOU'RE INSANE THERE HASN'T BEEN A SINGLE ANIME THAT KEPT THIS THINGS 

geez...


stop wining yah little shit if you would speak notmally and state your opinion normally i wouldn't even reply to this stupidity or reply normally

you say you're a "true naruto fan" because you hate the dub and stick to it as if it was some sort of bible you should be gratefull

and viz respects naruto not you look what viz did:

-no names changes
-blood was kept in
-they are realising uncut dvd's in japanese with english subtitels and special feauteres
-some of the voices were KICKASS(zabuza,kakashi,shikamaru etc.)
-sexy jutsu
-they kept in nin- gen- and taijutsu
-the transalations were kickass

so geez you really need a live


----------



## hakke (Oct 19, 2005)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Danny Lilithborne you are the one that did not learn. How could you even suggest that Final Fantasy VII is a game so thus has no plot? FF VII is in my opinion one of the most plot heavy games I have ever had the pleasure of playing. As a gamer and a once fanboy I believe it is my duty to defend this series. FF VII & AC were very plot heavy and you must be a fool to take it all at face value. Right now to assume that as a game and RPG it has no plot you only prove your stupidity. F-ckin kill yourself it will save a lot of people the trouble of putting up with an ignoramus such as yourself.



yep he blew bigtime with that answer... too bad the statement he replied was more moronic than the answer... implying that the removing the intro/ending song was teh same as removing the entire OST from the series



			
				ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Hakke you like Danny take thing to far for face value. It is not so much the edits themselves we hate. To you that 1/2 a second of nosebleed is just as you said a 1/2 second of nosebleed but to some it is the integrity of the show that they are violating here.



Again , those that think a freaking nosebleed "violates the integrity of the show" are simply morons. Go watch any 2-bit raw anime for your dose of quality nosebleeds... besides, the 1/2 seconds edits werent in the nosebleed... the whole scene is there... and we ALL KNEW the blood flowing was gonna be edited for network TV MONTHS before it aired... just as we knew the DVDs would have the scene unedited. the edits to cut air time are dead air... no scene has been comprimised.



			
				ArioNeko said:
			
		

> It goes much more beyond what is being edit that the fact that it is being edited.


 Youre just complaning for the sake of complaining.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 19, 2005)

Before I begin to reply to this, you should know that you will like me and understand what I'm really trying to say a lot better if you just pretend that I am Stephen Colbert.  I do talk like him in real life.



			
				ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Who claimed to understand Japanese? Yes, I have taken a semester at my local community college. Sure as hell beats taking Spanish but no one said they could speak Japanese. I may not speak Japanese but I sure as hell understand English and it it my opinion as an expert in this language that Maile Flannagan fails at it. I mean sure she is saying the words that's fine and dandy but tis not as much of what is aid but how it is said and it is here that Maile Flannigan fails. I think jokes stance is grounded as it is his opinion as though not someone who can fully understand Japanese at least he recognizes it doesn't work in English especially the way Maile Flannigan puts it.


Well, firstly if you had taken the Spanish class, you would have better job opportunities available to you, since learning Japanese only qualifies you to, gee, let's see, TRANSLATE ANIME INTO ENGLISH.  In America.  Which means every way that Maile Flanagan fails can be blamed directly on you for not writing her lines good enough.  For shame, ArioNeko, for shame.



> Danny Lilithborne you are the one that did not learn. How could you even suggest that Final Fantasy VII is a game so thus has no plot? FF VII is in my opinion one of the most plot heavy games I have ever had the pleasure of playing. As a gamer and a once fanboy I believe it is my duty to defend this series. FF VII & AC were very plot heavy and you must be a fool to take it all at face value. Right now to assume that as a game and RPG it has no plot you only prove your stupidity. F-ckin kill yourself it will save a lot of people the trouble of putting up with an ignoramus such as yourself.


And you could have saved yourself a lot of time by re-reading what I said.  I said FF7 is an RPG, therefore it fails as a movie, because for every one that thinks Advent Children is great, there is someone like me, who hates RPGs and really doesn't know why Sephiroth makes the yaoi writer in me explore limitless possibilities.



> Hakke you like Danny take thing to far for face value. It is not so much the edits themselves we hate. To you that 1/2 a second of nosebleed is just as you said a 1/2 second of nosebleed but to some it is the integrity of the show that they are violating here. It goes much more beyond what is being edit that the fact that it is being edited. I am up hauled that some of you applaud the BS edits that CN forces on us because of an ignortant public. Is there anything we can do about it? No, but that does not mean that we have to be happy with it and simply accept it.


I'm sorry that you disagree with the fact that an old man seeing a pretty woman does not actually cause a nosebleed.  Suggesting anything otherwise could cause young children to murder their parents and record rap albums.  We have to look out for the children here.  Where's the moral responsibility?



> UchihaShikamaru I recognize that she was casted by Viz or rather the company Viz sub contracted it out to but that is exactly my point. The casting Maile Flannigan is my opinion one of the greatest failures of the English Naruto series.


Just because someone looks like your math teacher does not mean she is utterly incapable of voice acting.  The voice of Naruto Uzumaki might very well *be* your math teacher.  And she's very upset and wonders why you didn't memorize the quadratic formula.



> And FYI as a correction I not once threatened Maile Flannigans life. I am merely suggesting that she take her own. Yes, I did offer to be her second but the decapitation only happens after her intestines has spilled all over the floor and she has atoned for her failures in life through a magnificent death.


Unfortunately, she is in America.  You are only allowed to take your life for a miniscule failure that no one cares about in, what was that country called?  Oh, I remember now - _Japan_.


----------



## Goongasnootch (Oct 19, 2005)

Daniee78 said:
			
		

> Seriously?
> Where'd you hear this? That would be sooo awesome and I would then buy the Viz manga



I read the Viz manga.  They're slowly phasing it in so that people who only know the Viz manga names won't get lost.  When flipping through the latest release (Vol. 7 which was released in August) I happened upon Gaara saying the Japanese name followed up by a Viz translation name.  I know they're already using the correct name for Sharingan now.  I believe that at one point I saw "Kage Bunshin No Jutsu" in the Viz manga as well.


----------



## Joker27 (Oct 19, 2005)

kunshu said:
			
		

> you don't speak like a true naruto fan YOU SPEAK LIKE A FREAKING NERD
> 
> 
> -the pronouctions are correct
> ...



What freaken dub version of naruto where you freaken watching?

Yes their was no Name changes but names where said worng. It's like they made a noise that sounded some what like the name. It's like if your name was Bobby but they called your Britney because it sounds almost the same. 

And another thing if they are gonna speak english SPEAK FEAKEN ENIGLISH!  Sexy Justsu are you kidding me. Justsu=Technique Why translate half of it? Why no just leave it Henge no Justsu or he's a stretch why not call it Sexy Technique. And what the fuck "Kunai Knife" thats like saying Knife Knife. I'm gonna stab you with my Knife knife. yeah cool naruto. 

Also they called the hidden vllage of Sand, hidden village of rock. Not a big mistake but most annoying. 

And for them to edit out the blood was just retarded. Why not just leave it in? theres no reason to edit out because no one will get it. Unless it was a censorship issue and if it was the series gets alot more bloodier very fast. So which leaves me to suggest we will be missing lots of sences.


----------



## Goongasnootch (Oct 19, 2005)

The reason they leave words like "Jutsu" in is because of the complaints thus far about the English Naruto manga not leaving the Japanese names of techniques in.  As for "Kunai Knife" you're just taking things way too far.  It's not like every person who has only seen the dub is going to know what "Kunai" means.  Besides, "Kunai Knife" would more accurately be translated as "Shovel Knife".  Yeah, Kunai were actually used as shovels and for prying objects in real life.  If ou're going to complain then at least know your stuff.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 19, 2005)

> And FYI as a correction I not once threatened Maile Flannigans life. I am merely suggesting that she take her own. Yes, I did offer to be her second but the decapitation only happens after her intestines has spilled all over the floor and she has atoned for her failures in life through a magnificent death.


Wishing for a death over something as miniscule as a casting list for a show is just as bad as going out and shanking her yourself for the same reason. It's just a show, and undoubtedly, you'll move one to the next biggest series, and bash _that_ dub too, making rants that are _highly_ saturated in bias, and in no way actually important to the show. If Malie get's on your nerves, good! Because that's exactly what Naruto's character is supposed to be, *ANNOYING!*


----------



## Gold Knight (Oct 19, 2005)

I like your passion, guys, but flaming isn't necessarily a nice thing to do around here.  Let's stop attacking other posters, okay? 

Or I'll have to delete some stuff.


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2005)

I meant _other_ posts, specifically any fanatic dub bashing.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 19, 2005)

Personaly I dislike the enphesis aded to american accents on the names,  also the oppening is so short and abbrasive....MSI would be similar and yet more enjoyable. It is also very lyricaly challanged.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 19, 2005)

This has turned into a Flame war thread the way things have gone ever since the initial page. Do people feel big about bad mouthing those complaining cause in some way I feel that it has gone to that. 

I feel the show is trying but Naruto truly does not feel like Naruto. I have decided to give it one last chance with the current arc. And I believe if they truly messed this up there is no way it could get any better. 
- Everyone complains about the voice for the most part. Well there is nothing you could do about it. So just deal with it for those so insistent with the character voices. Just deal with what can only be dealt with at the moment like what is shown in particular.


----------



## Goongasnootch (Oct 19, 2005)

If visuals are your problem, remember that the Zabuza arc is the bloodiest one in the anime.  It's the only one they can REALLY mess up visually.  So, if you give up on it after the next episode, just wait until a later arc to pick it back up and see if you like it or not.


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2005)

> Do people feel big about bad mouthing those complaining cause in some way I feel that it has gone to that.



Nah, I just need a hobbie. It seems that way with dub bashers and their dub bashing, though. They could just _not_ watch it, but they continously come and say how bad it is.


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 19, 2005)

So there still complaining huh. Hmmmm I thought it'd end after about 2 weeks of me being off. Oh well!


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 19, 2005)

There will always be complaining.  People are going to disagree wheather we like it or not, and there's nothing wrong with that.  What's wrong is that people think it's also acceptable not only to bash the dub, but to bash the people who actually like and appreciate it.  

Sad.

On topic?  I really can't wait to hear Chouji like... twenty or so episodes from now.

XDDD  His voice makes my stomach hurt from laughter.


----------



## kunshu (Oct 19, 2005)

Joker27 said:
			
		

> What freaken dub version of naruto where you freaken watching?
> 
> Yes their was no Name changes but names where said worng. It's like they made a noise that sounded some what like the name. It's like if your name was Bobby but they called your Britney because it sounds almost the same.
> 
> ...




because noone is gonna understand henge everyone knows jutsu means technique or art they pronouce the words correctly 

the pronoucens are correct i don't feel like explainin you right now but it is correct

the blood edits aren't that bad




> The reason they leave words like "Jutsu" in is because of the complaints thus far about the English Naruto manga not leaving the Japanese names of techniques in. As for "Kunai Knife" you're just taking things way too far. It's not like every person who has only seen the dub is going to know what "Kunai" means. Besides, "Kunai Knife" would more accurately be translated as "Shovel Knife". Yeah, Kunai were actually used as shovels and for prying objects in real life. If ou're going to complain then at least know your stuff.



and aren't you happy about it viz is  doing this for the fansub-watchers

so we could be happy with naruto that is the reason for such a good dub

they could make a looooooooooooooot more of money by changein narto into kiddie crap but they didn't and i'm gratefull for that


4kids don't give a shit about whining from anime elitist



 so be happy viz does  this for us


----------



## Joker27 (Oct 19, 2005)

kunshu said:
			
		

> because noone is gonna understand henge everyone knows jutsu means technique or art they pronouce the words correctly
> 
> the pronoucens are correct i don't feel like explainin you right now but it is correct
> 
> ...




Ok so American's know what Jutsu means with out having to look it up but  have no freaken idea why blood comes out of an anime characters noses when they see a hot girl? Oh ok it's soo simply now ? ?

Well this is a complaint forum isn't it and I'm complaining. So I guess defneding the dub is off topic. 

Their are good dubs and this one it not one of them. Your all just defending it because it's naruto.

And if viz is doing this for the sub watchers they can just keep it. If they wanted to make this good they should of done research, sat the cast down and made them watch the anime and aisd you should sound like this and made sure thier where no edits. All what i just mentioned is what Bandai did with the english cast for Cowboy Bebop and as far as I'm conserned Cowbop Bebop is the best dub ever done and I much perfr it better then the japanese version.


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 19, 2005)

You know if you have a problem with people complaining you really should get out of this thread no? I mean right now it seems 3/4ths of the thread is defending the dub rather than complaining about it. I mean some times you people go so far as to personally attack anyone that dares have a diffrent opinion than yourselfs. Me, Joker, me again. It takes two to tango and as this is our thread you people should really stop comign here trying to start something. Like the dub all you want. Make you all should make a "Dub Compliments Thread" so I dun have to put up with your stupidity.



FYI I could care less about the lines than the actual voice... Beyond the retarded "believe it" thing. As I saild before the localization team did a DECENT job (ccould be better) but Maile Flannigan is an utter failure.



@ nah-nah
Chouji? >_<;; You are out to make me cry myself to sleep tonight aren't you?


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2005)

> You know if you have a problem with people complaining you really should get out of this thread no? I mean right now it seems 3/4ths of the thread is defending the dub rather than complaining about it. I mean some times you people go so far as to personally attack anyone that dares have a diffrent opinion than yourselfs. Me, Joker, me again. It takes two to tango and as this is our thread you people should really stop comign here trying to start something. Like the dub all you want. Make you all should make a "Dub Compliments Thread" so I dun have to put up with your stupidity.



Well, it doesn't say we can't defend it. The compliments thread pretty much is the discussion thread. As for personal attacks, at least we don't want a VA to ritually kill themself.


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey! Its perfectly reasonable. I mean she can atone for her sins. Make it up to all the fans she hurt across the world with her voice.


Again I am all for you guys getting your own thread...




Edit:
4 karma smites today. I am on a roll ne? Rockin. Will probably have to make mroe club banners before the week is through 
Here is a hitn though need at least 50 posts for that smite to work. Just FYI


----------



## RyuusaBakuryu_Gaara (Oct 19, 2005)

I hate the voices in the dub. And I hate to think of how they're going to censor it when there's lots of blood like during the battle with Haku and Zabuza.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 20, 2005)

hakke said:
			
		

> 1-Like I said, the dub VA's can give weird accents... I dont care about that. The show got ripped of plot,script,music score... everything the Naruto dub left intact.


I love YGO as much as you do, but there's one thing that disproves you.  Do this basic test.

1. Take an average Marik Ishtar line from the Japanese version.
2. Translate it into English.
3. Notice how similar it is to what the English VA says.

What's the difference?  THE JAPANESE VOICE IS A GIRL, LADIES AND GENTS.  ONLY difference, trust me.



> 2. Sailormoon... dont know about that, watched it once a long time ago a never bothered again.


That's why it is the worst dub.  The Japanese anime is actually quite bad.  It's really nothing more than a bad fanfic based on Naoko Takeuchi's manga.  (Exhibit A, the show was produced by Kunihiro Ikuhara up until SuperS where he gave up trying to kill Tuxedo Mask and created _Revolutionary Girl Utena_).

But it all came together in Sailor Stars; that's when Naoko Takeuchi finally took charge of her own franchise and assembled competent writers to do a more or less faithful rendition of the spirit of her manga.  So the Japanese anime series has a triumphant vision when Sailor Moon defeats Sailor Galaxia through the power of love and saves everyone's souls.

Unfortunately, Americans will never get that far because the idea of feminine men offends the Powers That Be.  And it's a shame, too, because SM is already part of the collective consciousness so most people have become closed minded about it.

Watch Sailor Stars in Japanese.  No one's licensed it yet; you can get it at NarutoFever ... it's shitty quality, but it's decent to convey the message and erase all memories of the dub from your mind.



> But you are wrong, script in DM is HEAVILY if not completely edited... to the point where many key dialogues between characters which are supposed to establish development... are replaced with grunts or made up dialogue entirely.


See above what I said about collective consciousness.  It actually works in Yu-Gi-Oh's favor where it worked against Sailor Moon.  If you don't know the rules of the card game, the characters are really just making it up as they go along and that turns it into a character oriented ensemble piece on both sides of the Pacific.



> I dont even want to see what they do to Memory World... last dub episode ha d a gun scene edited and replaced with a "BOING" from an invisible slingshot... If you havent seen it... I AM NOT KIDDING.


I believe you.  I watched "Zatch" Bell.


----------



## hakke (Oct 20, 2005)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> I love YGO as much as you do, but there's one thing that disproves you.  Do this basic test.
> 
> 1. Take an average Marik Ishtar line from the Japanese version.
> 2. Translate it into English.
> ...



That doesn't disprove anything.

of course an average line will probably be very similar... im talking about character-defining dialogue... Kaiba particularly got changed from an arrogant bastard who gives respect where its due... to a blantant ASS. The rest of teh cast also got short changed when it came to the scenes that counted, NOT the average lines...

You also dont touch my other main points. The music on the dub is as average as it can get... Aside from the main theme, there's not 1 single piece of the score that stands out. and in the doma ark it became oh so obvious... and their "orchestra score" played during the whole episode sometimes, without one knowing when 1 piece started and another began. Just like Naruto, The DM score is so great... almost validating the series as more than your typical franchise. 

As for the plot not changing. You have to be in denial... I assume you already watched Memory World(the last and well, only ark that matters)... let's now watch the dub unfold, im sure there'll be lots to talk about.


NOTE: Im going to PM you this reply since im asking the...

*
MODS: please delete anything not related to the NAruto dub, as it goes way offtopic.

*


----------



## Gold Knight (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for not flaming each other since my last post, guys.

Hakke, it's still constructive criticism to my way of thinking, though yeah, let's not get this thread too way off topic.  

You can make your case ( and please be sure to include spoiler tags for any anime others might not have watched ) but please keep it as Naruto dub-specific as you can.

I just became a moderator recently for the whole Avenue, so I'm just getting started at watching these topics.  I simply don't have the time to go back and delete all the posts that's already been made with so many other threads that need my attention at the same time.  Not right now, anyway.

But I'll make a fair warning here: keep it clean from here on, no flaming and spamming and absolutely NO spoilers for future episodes.  Anyone having any complaints can PM me and I will see what I can do as quick as I can, if I'm around.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 20, 2005)

I replied in PM, so I declare my tangent closed. And thank hakke for obeying rules of engagement.


----------



## kunshu (Oct 20, 2005)

Joker27 said:
			
		

> Ok so American's know what Jutsu means with out having to look it up but  have no freaken idea why blood comes out of an anime characters noses when they see a hot girl? Oh ok it's soo simply now ? ?
> 
> Well this is a complaint forum isn't it and I'm complaining. So I guess defneding the dub is off topic.
> 
> ...




they did research

jutsu is a commonly used word in martial arts

this is a FREAKING  child's channnel so give them  break

everything was left nothing was bad expect for the voices


and tell me?


why the hell does blood flows from there noses if they see a hot girl?


i don't get it

nose bleeds and horniness do not go together 

so wat's wit the nosebleeds what is it supposed to mean

i bet you don't even know what the nosebleed means


----------



## kunshu (Oct 20, 2005)

RyuusaBakuryu_Gaara said:
			
		

> I hate the voices in the dub. And I hate to think of how they're going to censor it when there's lots of blood like during the battle with Haku and Zabuza.




tehy only censor flowing blood and there  wasn't   even flowing blood in the sub


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 20, 2005)

The blood thing?  I think it's because you get all hot and stuff when you see someone you're attracted to and your blood pressure gets so high that your nose starts bleeding.  Something like that.  Mostly it's for humorous purposes, but only Japanese people make that kind of joke

I have high blood pressure and my nose bleeds all the time, but that doesn't mean I'm horny.  XDD

All it is, is a joke.  But some people don't get it so they brush it off as stupid or whatever.  It's just a culture thing.

Anyway, I still think it's funny.  Part of me wishes they didn't edit that out... but what can I do about it?  Nothing.  XD

P.S.  You can push the "edit" button on your previous post and merge your two posts... Just to let you know.


----------



## Goongasnootch (Oct 20, 2005)

The nose bleed thing...

When a man gets an erection that's because of a blood rush to his penis.  Rather than showing an erection in a children's cartoon, they just made the blood rush elsewhere in a humoroous manner.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 20, 2005)

Actually, it spawned out of an urban myth that when people get too horny, blood bursts out of your nose.


----------



## kunshu (Oct 20, 2005)

ph so thats why there explodes blood from there noses


----------



## Metafoxx (Oct 20, 2005)

[Edited by Gold Knight - *No flaming!*]

I've seen four episodes of the american Naruto, and I probably won't watch any more until it gets to the climatic parts(to see how badly voiced/edited they are). Clearly you are one of the first variety of people that I spoke of in my post. In all honesty if you really paid any attention to the voice quailty of the show you would acknowledge that the japanese ones are better on at least SOME level than the American ones. To say the American voices are just as good as the japanese ones is just simply not true if you know anything about which you are speaking. It also seems that you barely take the effort to read the post that you're flaming before you flame it. I said "1,000 years of pain" got changed to "secret finget jutsu", not "1,000 years of death".
I wouldn't have minded if they said "technique" instead of "jutsu"(though I appreciate them using it). Since the vast majority of americans have no idea what "jutsu" means. (In martial arts, maybe, IF they're learning a Japanese martial art. They could be learning something Chinese or Korean or Greek or French or African or whatever).

I can also understand what Shikamaru Sama is saying to a degree. 
No, liking an english dub doesn't mean you aren't a fan.
Yes, a TRUE fan would watch subs(and read manga) in order to understand the work on all levels, or get as much of it as they can, or at least out of curiosity. I see what Shikamaru Sama is saying because I know people who are like that:
A: Dude, I'm really into Naruto.
B: Do you want to watch the new sub episode I got?
A: No, I don't watch the subs.
B: Have you ever tried them?
A: No, I don't want to listen to it in japanese.
B: Do you read the manga?
A: No.
B: It's in english, you know.
A: Yeah, I just hate reading.(actual answer I got)
B: ............*slaps forehead*

They get on your nerves, don't they? However, I would say that the level  of  importance placed on watching a show subbed is inversely proportional to how good the dub is. I've watched all my favorite licensed shows/movies both ways, and cases where the dubs are actually of high quality, like Cowboy Bebop, FLCL and particularly Hellsing(the sole instance where I believe the dubs are actually BETTER than the subs. Fantastic translation job.) It's not a  big deal if a fan doesn't watch the J-version because the english one is actually quite good.(though a bigger fan would still see both, of course.) In some cases, the english job is so atrocious that anyone who says they like the dubs NEEDS to be shown the "real" version. (One Piece comes to mind very quickly here). This usually only happens to younger aimed shows, though. Which includes Naruto, and while the Naruto dub isn't near as bad as the rancid mutilation that was the One Piece dub, it is HIGHLY important that anyone who has any serious interest in Naruto reads the manga and sees the japanese version of the show.


----------



## Goongasnootch (Oct 20, 2005)

Metafoxx said:
			
		

> it is HIGHLY important that anyone who has any serious interest in Naruto reads the manga and sees the japanese version of the show.



And anyone interested enough in Naruto undoubtedly will find their way to the manga and subs one way or another.

I believe more people should drop the preconceived notion that _everyone_ with _any_ interest in Naruto _has_ to be the _"ultimate fan"_ by getting ahold of those recommended things (under threat of death or something).  If the person is interested enough, they'll go for the "real" stuff.


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2005)

[Edited by Gold Knight - *No Responses to Flaming either please*]



> I've seen four episodes of the american Naruto, and I probably won't watch any more until it gets to the climatic parts(to see how badly voiced/edited they are). Clearly you are one of the first variety of people that I spoke of in my post. In all honesty if you really paid any attention to the voice quailty of the show you would acknowledge that the japanese ones are better on at least SOME level than the American ones. To say the American voices are just as good as the japanese ones is just simply not true if you know anything about which you are speaking. It also seems that you barely take the effort to read the post that you're flaming before you flame it. I said "1,000 years of pain" got changed to "secret finget jutsu", not "1,000 years of death".
> I wouldn't have minded if they said "technique" instead of "jutsu"(though I appreciate them using it). Since the vast majority of americans have no idea what "jutsu" means. (In martial arts, maybe, IF they're learning a Japanese martial art. They could be learning something Chinese or Korean or Greek or French or African or whatever).



Yeesh, use a line break. Err, all I wanted to point out was the "to see how bad/edited they are" Are you saying that you're only watching the dub to see how "bad it is"?



> I can also understand what Shikamaru Sama is saying to a degree.
> No, liking an english dub doesn't mean you aren't a fan.
> Yes, a TRUE fan would watch subs(and read manga) in order to understand the work on all levels, or get as much of it as they can, or at least out of curiosity. I see what Shikamaru Sama is saying because I know people who are like that:
> A: Dude, I'm really into Naruto.
> ...



I understand you there. 



> Which includes Naruto, and while the Naruto dub isn't near as bad as the rancid mutilation that was the One Piece dub, it is HIGHLY important that anyone who has any serious interest in Naruto reads the manga and sees the japanese version of the show.



Correct.


----------



## Joker27 (Oct 20, 2005)

kunshu said:
			
		

> they did research
> 
> jutsu is a commonly used word in martial arts
> 
> ...




Do you read what you type? I pretty sure not every one who watches CN takes a Martial Arts class or know basic japanese. But anyone who has seen a anime or two can figure out the the nose bleed. It just irratates me that they censor some thing because America woln't get it. They are trying to make it into a kids show but it's not a kids show at all. It's very complex for a kids show most animes aren't even as complex as naruto.

O and Justsu is rarly used in any Martial Art mostly the word Waza is used.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Oct 20, 2005)

I prefer Fansubs is better! I don't watch to Naruto Dubs... I'm really Deaf, I want to see subtitles. 

*What do you mean by that?  I'm deaf... and still enjoy the English dubs  - GK*


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2005)

Jesus Christ, Lain, spoilers, come on...


----------



## PuckReathof (Oct 21, 2005)

All I've got to say in regards to the dub, (which I'll say I didn't like) is that we the consumers (yes, people who buy things) can voice their opinion/complains through their hard earned cash. When Viz releases their 'TV version' DVDs, don't buy it. Wait for it 'uncut' and subbed as well as dubbed. I'm not going to rebuild the wheel here because I think that my reasons for disliking the dub have already been mentioned, repeatedly, and at a medium pace, even, by the other members of this forum. What I will say is that if you don't like the dub, don't buy the TV English only DVD set. 


> and the very first Naruto DVD entitled: Enter Naruto - will be released on March 28th 2006 with an MSRP of only $19.98. There is, of course, a good reason for the Naruto DVD price being relatively low compared to other anime titles. Unlike Hikaru no Go which receives special treatment first with both English and Japanese dubbed with subtitles, Naruto will first be released in an editted to TV format, basically what you saw on television is what you'll get on DVD. A few months later VIZ will release an uncut boxset featuring both English dubbed and Japanese dubbed with subtitles.


If any don't recall the mention of this. Honestly, though, even if I did like the dub? (Which I don't) I wouldn't settle for half a series. I want it 'Uncut' as the  box now says, I want my Extended Edition Lord of the Rings, what have you. Viz might be trying to cash in on the Naruto craze, but I think they're making a bad move. I think even those who are fans of the dub, even loved the dub, assuming normal intelligence at least, will wait for the uncut. I hope so. Mostly because I'd hate to pick up a DVD for an anime only to find out afterwards that it's only in English. So, let your wallet be heard, and long live the Ninja series that I love.


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 21, 2005)

Props to you well said.

One thing I would like to point out is Viz's dismal record when it comes to DVD releases and epic series. Inu Yasha though slow is one of their better series when it comes to release frequency but even then, as always, the DVD box sets were slow to  release. It took Viz 13 years to release 7 seasons (151 episodes) of Ranma 1/2 and they still have not completed the manga.

If Viz does not do soem major improvments and they stay at that snails pace of 0.9679 episodes per month and assuming that the current running japanese anime further deviates from the manga and Naruto drops dead ending teh series it would take Viz 13 years and 6 months to release all of them all. Again that is assumign Naruto drops dead on the next episode. Then beyond that though Viz promised them to be economical little box sets they have enver been known for their amazing prices with the current $120 being considered cheap from what I remember paying several years ago before they lowered it to match ADV & Genion.

>_<;;


----------



## Yavanna (Oct 21, 2005)

ok, i think its time i actually post on this thread instead of watch all of you guys duke it out with flame wars and such (which was very entertaining btw)

well pesonally think that america simply is not ready for a wonderous show such as Naruto. America has too much censorship to invent their own damn shows, they have to take one that was successful in Japan and change it to conform to american "standards." Though there have not been any MAJOR changes to the show, there sure as hell has been alot of LITTLE changes (so many i dont feel like compileing a list). I will say that viz has done a better job than 4kids would have done, and the voice actors suck alot, how ever thats to be no suprise to any who has ever watched CTN or toonami.but i dont see how a naruto fan can let it be butchered in such a way, for what? the children of america? i cant see it but thats just me...

my little brother who is 8 has watched nearly EVERY episode of naruto. he cant even read fast enough to keep up with the subs and cant understand whats being said and he looked in horror and yelled and laughed with me on the premiere of the dub. An 8 year old inadvertently realizes that they've destroyed the original Naruto show...wow

And it amused me so ill share with you... My little bro (the same 8 yr old) went to school and another kid asked him who he was being for holloween (my bro is being shino btw) so my brother answers vaguely "a person from a show i watch" knowing that his friend wouldent know about naruto. But naturally the kid asked what show so then my bro told him he was a person from a show called naruto. to my brothers amazement the kid says "i love naruto" (but he of course is speaking of the dub) but my brother, thinking that he magically found another who shared his love for naruto answers "im being Shino" (thinking that the kid obviously knows about shino) but to his dissapointment the kid then asked "whos shino?"


----------



## hakke (Oct 21, 2005)

PuckReathof said:
			
		

> All I've got to say in regards to the dub, (which I'll say I didn't like) is that we the consumers (yes, people who buy things) can voice their opinion/complains through their hard earned cash. When Viz releases their 'TV version' DVDs, don't buy it. Wait for it 'uncut' and subbed as well as dubbed. I'm not going to rebuild the wheel here because I think that my reasons for disliking the dub have already been mentioned, repeatedly, and at a medium pace, even, by the other members of this forum. What I will say is that if you don't like the dub, don't buy the TV English only DVD set.
> 
> If any don't recall the mention of this. Honestly, though, even if I did like the dub? (Which I don't) I wouldn't settle for half a series. I want it 'Uncut' as the  box now says, I want my Extended Edition Lord of the Rings, what have you. Viz might be trying to cash in on the Naruto craze, but I think they're making a bad move. I think even those who are fans of the dub, even loved the dub, assuming normal intelligence at least, will wait for the uncut. I hope so. Mostly because I'd hate to pick up a DVD for an anime only to find out afterwards that it's only in English. So, let your wallet be heard, and long live the Ninja series that I love.



You are so right... BUT... as Viz is also in this business to make a buck, im sure they know that lil brats will want to get Naruto... even if its $25 for 3 episodes... moms will buy their kids that. you cant really blame them. But yea, no one in their right mind would buy the english only DVDs.


Semi-related comment: Anime in Japan is AS EXPENSIVE as in the U.S. , the only difference is the anime sold over there sometimes is as recent as even from last season.


----------



## Goongasnootch (Oct 21, 2005)

Yavanna said:
			
		

> i dont see how a naruto fan can let it be butchered in such a way, for what? the children of america? i cant see it but thats just me...



You think that's bad?  See the original dub of the first two seaseons of DBZ.  Then see the voice acting at the start of the third.

"Butchering" is hardly the word you want to use wth Naruto's dub in comparison to the previous big Shonen anime fad (DBZ).  We're lucky this time.


----------



## Throes (Oct 21, 2005)

kendamu said:
			
		

> You think that's bad?  See the original dub of the first two seaseons of DBZ.  Then see the voice acting at the start of the third.
> 
> "Butchering" is hardly the word you want to use wth Naruto's dub in comparison to the previous big Shonen anime fad (DBZ).  We're lucky this time.



You think _that_ was butchering? Just watch one episode of the Japanese One Piece, then watch Dub Piece (the 4kids' dubbed version of One Piece, possibly the second most edited show ever), then you will know the true meaning of "butchering"...


----------



## Ginjirou (Oct 21, 2005)

demonboy said:
			
		

> You think _that_ was butchering? Just watch one episode of the Japanese One Piece, then watch Dub Piece (the 4kids' dubbed version of One Piece, possibly the second most edited show ever), then you will know the true meaning of "butchering"...



So right, it hurts.


----------



## Sniper (Oct 22, 2005)

I have decided that my oppinion is about 50/50. 

In the dub, i feel as if the characters have no point. They repeatedly make somewhat ok voices, but their lack of knowledge about the characters is bad. Sakura, isnt that in love with sasuke, Ino dosent sound so high piched. The characters are 12+, not 6+.

Althought i must admit, they did a fairly good job with iruka, i mean cmon, you cant make anything better. On kakashis voice, they did somewhat a fair job. However it makes kakashi look extremly laisy, which discourages me.

My rating is 63% which is =


----------



## kunshu (Oct 22, 2005)

[*Edited by Gold Knight - No flaming on my watch, please*]



> I've seen four episodes of the american Naruto, and I probably won't watch any more until it gets to the climatic parts(to see how badly voiced/edited they are). Clearly you are one of the first variety of people that I spoke of in my post. In all honesty if you really paid any attention to the voice quailty of the show you would acknowledge that the japanese ones are better on at least SOME level than the American ones. To say the American voices are just as good as the japanese ones is just simply not true if you know anything about which you are speaking. It also seems that you barely take the effort to read the post that you're flaming before you flame it. I said "1,000 years of pain" got changed to "secret finget jutsu", not "1,000 years of death".
> I wouldn't have minded if they said "technique" instead of "jutsu"(though I appreciate them using it). Since the vast majority of americans have no idea what "jutsu" means. (In martial arts, maybe, IF they're learning a Japanese martial art. They could be learning something Chinese or Korean or Greek or French or African or whatever).



i was talking about the VOICE ACTORS not the VOICES the eng VA can't portray naruto as well as the japanese VA

does that means the japanese VA are better?.......

no

for instance the japanese voice actors would suck balls if you dub something from america

the voices only sound weird because you're used to the japanese version if simpsons would be dubbed you would also think it sucks ass

and most martial arts american  kids go to ARE japanese(judo/tai-kwando/karate  etc.)

and yeah "1000 years of pain"  got changed into ''1000 years of death"



> I can also understand what Shikamaru Sama is saying to a degree.
> No, liking an english dub doesn't mean you aren't a fan.
> Yes, a TRUE fan would watch subs(and read manga) in order to understand the work on all levels, or get as much of it as they can, or at least out of curiosity. I see what Shikamaru Sama is saying because I know people who are like that:



shikamaru sama is allowed to have his own opiion AND SO DO I AND THE OTHER DUB WATCHERS did you read what kinda crap he was typing

"you're not a naruto fan if you watch the dub"

"every decent naruto fan should think that they suck"

"the english voice actors don't deserve mindless praise"

so he/she/it basicly says

"anyone who watches the dub isn't a true fan(whatever its just a damn kid show that we all  like to watch  because its awesome)"

"you're aren't a decent fan if you don't have the same opinion as me"

"praising the english voice actors is mindless"







> A: Dude, I'm really into Naruto.
> B: Do you want to watch the new sub episode I got?
> A: No, I don't watch the subs.
> B: Have you ever tried them?
> ...



thats pretty annoying



> They get on your nerves, don't they? However, I would say that the level  of  importance placed on watching a show subbed is inversely proportional to how good the dub is. I've watched all my favorite licensed shows/movies both ways, and cases where the dubs are actually of high quality, like Cowboy Bebop, FLCL and particularly Hellsing(the sole instance where I believe the dubs are actually BETTER than the subs. Fantastic translation job.) It's not a  big deal if a fan doesn't watch the J-version because the english one is actually quite good.(though a bigger fan would still see both, of course.) In some cases, the english job is so atrocious that anyone who says they like the dubs NEEDS to be shown the "real" version. (One Piece comes to mind very quickly here). This usually only happens to younger aimed shows, though. Which includes Naruto, and while the Naruto dub isn't near as bad as the rancid mutilation that was the One Piece dub, it is HIGHLY important that anyone who has any serious interest in Naruto reads the manga and sees the japanese version of the show.




the only thing bad about the dub are the voices  face it


----------



## Gold Knight (Oct 22, 2005)

People, please knock it off with the flaming.  It's distracting.


----------



## Metafoxx (Oct 22, 2005)

kunshu said:
			
		

> [*Edited by Gold Knight - No flaming on my watch, please*]
> the eng VA can't portray naruto as well as the japanese VA
> does that means the japanese VA are better?.......
> no



Wait, so the english voice actor DOESN'T do as good a job as the japanese one......but that DOESN'T mean the japanese one is better? How exactly does that work?? (Junko does better work than Maile, but that doesn't mean her work is better..........wha?)



			
				kunshu said:
			
		

> for instance the japanese voice actors would suck balls if you dub something from america



Not neccessarily. Some of the english casts of anime did great jobs, just not very many of them.



			
				kunshu said:
			
		

> the voices only sound weird because you're used to the japanese version if simpsons would be dubbed you would also think it sucks ass



1. It IS dubbed. Though I haven't seen it (nor do I want to. I don't watch Simpsons).
2. Just because I'm not used to something doesn't mean it's bad, but it doens't mean it's good either. And anyway, how am I used to japanese(a language I can't read or speak.....yet), when english is my native language, my grandparents speak spanish, my sister speaks german, and I work at a chinese place. But of course, my native tounge must sound strange to me because I watched the show in Japanese. If anything, shouldn't I be MORE keen to knowing the english voices don't sound very good since it's MY language?



			
				kunshu said:
			
		

> and most martial arts american  kids go to ARE japanese(judo/tai-kwando/karate  etc.)



Tai-kwon-do is Korean. I've taken Karate classes and so has my mom(black belt, I kid you not). And neither of us was taught any of the japanese language, written or spoken.
And also, "martial art" doesn't only apply to asia. All it means is a fighting style. Things like boxing, wrestling, and fencing are also martial arts.


YAVANNA:

Your little brother needs to meet my little sister. They could go out and evangelize the elementary school Naruto crowd.


----------



## TDM (Oct 22, 2005)

> And anyway, how am I used to japanese(a language I can't read or speak.....yet), when english is my native language, my grandparents speak spanish, my sister speaks german, and I work at a chinese place.



You're more used to it because you watch it more. 

You read manga for 10 years, and only manga. You're more used to reading right to left, but ZOMG I thought English reads right to left!? You're more used to it because you've been dealing with it more.


----------



## kunshu (Oct 23, 2005)

Metafoxx said:
			
		

> Wait, so the english voice actor DOESN'T do as good a job as the japanese one......but that DOESN'T mean the japanese one is better? How exactly does that work?? (Junko does better work than Maile, but that doesn't mean her work is better..........wha?)



with that i mean junko can do a better naruto
maile sucks with naruto

junko would suck with lisa simpson
maile would do a good job




> Not neccessarily. Some of the english casts of anime did great jobs, just not very many of them.
> 
> 
> 1. It IS dubbed. Though I haven't seen it (nor do I want to. I don't watch Simpsons).
> 2. Just because I'm not used to something doesn't mean it's bad, but it doens't mean it's good either. And anyway, how am I used to japanese(a language I can't read or speak.....yet), when english is my native language, my grandparents speak spanish, my sister speaks german, and I work at a chinese place. But of course, my native tounge must sound strange to me because I watched the show in Japanese. If anything, shouldn't I be MORE keen to knowing the english voices don't sound very good since it's MY language?



you're used to the voices 

you're used to dattebayo

you're used to shika's old man voice


etc.


> Tai-kwon-do is Korean.



oops my bad



> I've taken Karate classes and so has my mom(black belt, I kid you not). And neither of us was taught any of the japanese language, written or spoken.
> And also, "martial art" doesn't only apply to asia. All it means is a fighting style. Things like boxing, wrestling, and fencing are also martial arts.
> 
> 
> ...




i have been on 4 different martial arts:

ninjutsu(this is what got me into naruto i was following ninjutsu(note:real ninjutsu not those dojo's in america that rip you off)and i was looking for an anime about ninjas and that is how i found naruto )
karate
kickboxing
judo


i have heard the word jutsu in:

karate 
ninjutsu(thats....really obvius)

the word jutsu was used quite oftenly in those martial arts

i know the meaning of martial arts

 but most kids go to asian martial arts

i'm currently following:

ninjutsu
kickboxing


so.........yeah

we're really going oftopic now


and joker pease tell me what those nosebleeds REALLY mean 


and wtf is waza?

never heard of it
you don't know just like everyone outside of japan


----------



## DarkWarrior (Oct 23, 2005)

This far into the show, I wish people would just stop watching it instead of watching it purely to bitch about it.

There ain't a damn thing wrong with it short of the lack of blood.  If it had subs, you'd be too busy concentrating on reading them to even notice the voices for the most part.

And the unedited version will come on DVD not far off.  Concessions must be made so that CN isn't sued for 100,000 per episode by the FCC.

The voice actors are great, much better than they could have been and this topic shouldn't exist.  It's like a black hole for bitching by people who have hated the DUB since episode 1 yet myseriously and uncontrollably continue to watch and then bitch further.  Butchered?  Its the damn same show short of blood everywhere.


----------



## Joker27 (Oct 23, 2005)

DarkWarrior said:
			
		

> This far into the show, I wish people would just stop watching it instead of watching it purely to bitch about it.
> 
> There ain't a damn thing wrong with it short of the lack of blood.  If it had subs, you'd be too busy concentrating on reading them to even notice the voices for the most part.
> 
> ...



Uh ok then stop pertecting then. If you have no problem with it go watch it and careless what other people think. If you think it's good you have nothing to talk about. But I as a consumer is pissed because I feel cheated because the voices are not good at all in the edits are stupid. The voices are horribleit's not a good dub and I feel they bucterd the anime and it's not the same thing anymore.

It's all right if you like crap thats fine bye me, you like what you like and I like waht I like. But the people who are complaining have a higher standerd  for our naruto dub. We wanna see a dub naruto but we don't wanna shell out 20 bucks for 4 episodes on one disk with crappy voice acting.


----------



## Dienzen (Oct 23, 2005)

kakashi sounds stupid :S


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2005)

> Uh ok then stop pertecting then. If you have no problem with it go watch it and careless what other people think. If you think it's good you have nothing to talk about. But I as a consumer is pissed because I feel cheated because the voices are not good at all in the edits are stupid. The voices are horribleit's not a good dub and I feel they bucterd the anime and it's not the same thing anymore.



No, it's not that, it's very annoying to have people watch something soley for the purpose of whining, while they could just watch the subs and leave the dub alone.



> It's all right if you like crap thats fine bye me, you like what you like and I like waht I like. But the people who are complaining have a higher standerd for our naruto dub. We wanna see a dub naruto but we don't wanna shell out 20 bucks for 4 episodes on one disk with crappy voice acting.



Then watch the damn subs...


----------



## Retsu Ryu (Oct 23, 2005)

its okay,but i fear for itachi's voice.and i hate that naruto is always saying,"BELIEVE IT!"it is so ufcking annoying.the other voices are okay,some are really good,but naruto's is scratchy.it is more realistic sounding than gundam wing(they were all 23 year old sounding.)thats bout it.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 23, 2005)

Naruto's voice is supposed to be annoying. The VA's doing her job well, then.


----------



## Goongasnootch (Oct 23, 2005)

demonboy said:
			
		

> You think _that_ was butchering? Just watch one episode of the Japanese One Piece, then watch Dub Piece (the 4kids' dubbed version of One Piece, possibly the second most edited show ever), then you will know the true meaning of "butchering"...



I haven't seen much of One Piece, but 13 episodes worth of footage removed in the first two seasons while the rest of what was left in was reduced to "You just wait 'til my arm grows back!" from Tenshenhan (Tien) and other such similar events is "butchering".


----------



## DarkWarrior (Oct 23, 2005)

For the love of god, he says Believe It no more than he says Dattebayo in Naruto, lord high of all anime fandom.  We need an Internet punch through the screen button.

I can't sit back and let you bitch, would you let me bitch about something you liked?  I've watched Naruto since Episode 4 when someone told me about it and I read the manga before that and these English versions are brilliant, no altered names, mis-translations, its loyal to the material but must make concessions unless it wants to air after 10, losing a core audience, plus the DVDs will apparently be completely unedited.  You're just reaching for straws at what you can gripe about this week.

Like Disco King said, stay away from the dub and watch the sub.  Believe it (HA) or not, Narutos doing well with the audiences so its obviously doing something right.  I don't appreciate every edit but its not horrendous by any means.


----------



## nightmarenny (Oct 23, 2005)

Naruto said believe it two times last ep.  one of which was a flash back.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 24, 2005)

I am noticing that Yuri Lowenthal has a distinctly different slant to Sasuke than his Japanese counterpart, Noriaki Sugiyama.  It's notable in the "derisive grunt" sound they make.  In Japanese, it is a mere "hmph", where in English it sounds more like "hmmm".  You could really notice it in today's episode when Naruto reveals his real shape towards the end of the episode.


----------



## kunshu (Oct 24, 2005)

Joker27 said:
			
		

> Uh ok then stop pertecting then. If you have no problem with it go watch it and careless what other people think. If you think it's good you have nothing to talk about. But I as a consumer is pissed because I feel cheated because the voices are not good at all in the edits are stupid. The voices are horribleit's not a good dub and I feel they bucterd the anime and it's not the same thing anymore.
> 
> It's all right if you like crap thats fine bye me, you like what you like and I like waht I like. But the people who are complaining have a higher standerd  for our naruto dub. We wanna see a dub naruto but we don't wanna shell out 20 bucks for 4 episodes on one disk with crappy voice acting.




*[Mild flaming edited out - GK]* ...you can't expect the voices to be EXACTLY how you want them to be

and besides the voices NOTHING i repeat NOTHING was edited out


----------



## hitori78 (Oct 24, 2005)

I've been watching the subbed version for a while and after checking out a few of your comments I would like to add a few things:

1.  It is really hard to be fair giving your opinion when watching a series for over 3 years....yeah the series is that far along... you tend to be biased on a lot of your opinions.

2.  I do wish however they would put it on later like after Inuyasha around 11 or later so they could leave in some more stuff, instead of like dbz putting out 50 or so eps just to go back and make the "uncut" version, but I guess that would be cutting into profits...

3.  As for ppl complaing about pronnouncations.  I can relate to both sides, I took japanese for about 3  years and even now it's still hard to pronnounce some of the words.... I don't think that most ppl are trying to be d--k's about it, but more like it sounds weird when the us voice actors seem to sound like they are having seizures saying "hokage".  Just remember that Japanese is no cake walk, and it will take time for the actors to get better....

4.  One thing I think we all can agree on is that we all want to enjoy naruto as much in the us as we did when we got the subs directly from Japan.

Btw I heard a lot of inquiries....you might want to compare sasuke's us voice to the us version of hiei from yu yu hakusho


----------



## MangoNaruto (Oct 24, 2005)

Now that its been 7 episodes.....I have to say its still disappointing.....its no longer captivating as it was with the subs, not even close....... the only thing that is appreciated is the background sound effects that is the only thing that have a bit of an impact .....but i do have to admit it has improved a bit....have concluded that the dubbed version is not for me....ihve given up on it....ill continue to turn on Naruto when its on just because its Naruto.....and lastly we all do want to enjoy dubbed Naruto as much as the subbed version but unfortunately that is not the case....so nope its not much of an enjoyment with the dubbed....


----------



## lobstersauce (Oct 24, 2005)

I have only watched around 20 of the naruto anime in japanese and all 7 of the american versions and i have concluded. THE VOICE ACTING IS WELL DONE!!!! Im pretty tired of hearing people say that it sucks!!!!! They are to bias because they have watched it for like 3 years!!! I think that its okay the way it is(although kakashi's voice upsets my stomach) ITS THE AMERICAN VERSION OF A JAPANESE ANIME its gonna sound off a little. Ever seen a japanese guy talk to a english guy... They sound diffrent just except it. IM more pissed off about how their pronouncing the names and how their cutting the anime up!!!!  ;but it still is worth watching neh?

* * *



			
				hitori78 said:
			
		

> I've been watching the subbed version for a while and after checking out a few of your comments I would like to add a few things:
> 
> 1.  It is really hard to be fair giving your opinion when watching a series for over 3 years....yeah the series is that far along... you tend to be biased on a lot of your opinions.
> 
> ...





WOW!!! Totally man your last sentence makes so much sense i just listened to it and its totally THE SAME!!!!


----------



## hitori78 (Oct 24, 2005)

Glad to hear it man! To calm all the anger about the way they are cutting out certain parts of naruto, I'm sure they will make a "uncut" version as they did with DBZ, and put it on cartoon network.  I was watching that and it's full of profanity :  so be patient, I'm sure such goodies will be available before the series gets too far....


----------



## Catcus_Legs_mcgee (Oct 24, 2005)

I totaly hate the dubed version. Naruto sounds like some 40 year old p*d*p****, Sakura sonds like a man with an identy crisis, and Sauske sonds like a 3 year old Emo. It makes me wanna vomit. And wtf is wrong with Cartoon Network anyway? Cant they just have a block of subed anime? are they that retarted? I mean, isnt it more expensive to hire actors and have them work then it is to get soem emploies who speek japinse to make some subtitles? Lets start thinking Cartton Network......


----------



## Metafoxx (Oct 24, 2005)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> I am noticing that Yuri Lowenthal has a distinctly different slant to Sasuke than his Japanese counterpart, Noriaki Sugiyama.  It's notable in the "derisive grunt" sound they make.  In Japanese, it is a mere "hmph", where in English it sounds more like "hmmm".  You could really notice it in today's episode when Naruto reveals his real shape towards the end of the episode.



Yeah, I noticed that too. The "hmph" sounds better than the humming. 

Kunshu: err.....yes there were things edited out.........there's a whole thread about it.......

And if the only bad thing about the dub is the voices, then that means it's a bad dub. Since the voices are essentialy what the dub IS (that and editing). That's like saying the only thing bad about a movie was the acting. It's kind of an important part, ya'know.


----------



## Hana (Oct 24, 2005)

*Why????*

All I know is that I wish with all my heart that Naruto will be put on Adult Swim....please God.....but until that day....Manga!!!!!


----------



## kunshu (Oct 25, 2005)

Metafoxx said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed that too. The "hmph" sounds better than the humming.
> 
> Kunshu: err.....yes there were things edited out.........there's a whole thread about it.......
> 
> And if the only bad thing about the dub is the voices, then that means it's a bad dub. Since the voices are essentialy what the dub IS (that and editing). That's like saying the only thing bad about a movie was the acting. It's kind of an important part, ya'know.




with that i mean they won't cut out zabuza dieing or something stupid like being sent to lala land the only edits so far were flowing blood 

and yeah it is on cartoon network so.....

they gotta edit out some things

 i know voice acting is important but we don't like naruto because of the voices

some voices SERIOUSLY ROCK(zabuza,kakashi,sasuke,shikamaru etc.)

and cactus
naruto sounds like a kid 

sakura sounds like a kid

and sasuke sounds like a emo kid


did you really watch the japanese version?

cuz sasuke sounds almost exactly the same


did you ever hear a 40 year old naruto doesn't sounds like that he sounds like
a kid entering puberty


i'm not eve gonna comment on the sakura one:eyeroll


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 25, 2005)

the dub sucks so much its not even funny to laugh at the people who actually watch it and say its good.

the dub is not good, there are things that are just stupid
now the series are still mild but later on there will be much more "violence" i wonder how CN is gonna edit that out cuz it would be stupid if someone got defeated and nobody saw how cuz they had to edit it out
also the voices are just terrible
the only thing they had to do was listen to the original and find matching voices but they didnt, just look at naturo that voice is just shit!


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 25, 2005)

You say that as if your opinion is obvious.

frankly, if what you were saying was obvious and TRUE, there wouldn't be people with other opinions.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 25, 2005)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> the only thing they had to do was listen to the original and find matching voices but they didnt, just look at naturo that voice is just shit!


Tell me how Maile Flanagan's "Naturo" doesn't match the inflections Junko Takeuchi gives him.

The main characters' voices work for the characters so far, with the exception of the Sandaime Hokage and arguably Iruka-sensei.  I'm not sure what you want here, but anime fans are notoriously both difficult to please and understand.  I'm satisfied, but it looks like you'll never be.  So read your manga in silence, thank you very much.


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL @ mods actually watching this thread now

[ :spank  *- GK*]

Again I can deal with the edits. Edits are part of a fans life we all ahve to deal with it. Edits can be dealt with by DVDs (which BTW if you like I can elaborate on the many ways Viz sucks at their DVDs... again... for the like 4th time on this thread alone) The voice acting, however, is inexcusably bad. I would go so far to say that it is downright horrid. I mean I dun mind Yuri taking a different slant as Sasuke or Sakura's occasional orgasm sounding squeal (to funny). Those I can deal with but Maile Flannigan is freaking horrid. It is so bad that she is not even funny to make fun of. I mean poke at her all you like, her appearance and whatnot but her voice my God is by far one of the worst, most retched, downright bad dubs I ever had the displeasure of hearing. Not only is she bad but unlike Choji Naruto is THE main character. She needs to freakin kill herself. Ritual seppuku seriously...


As for the edits I wanna know how they deal with the Haku ark as it is by far the most intese arc in the series as far as I have seen. As for CN getting sued. People can complain to the FCC all they want unless its anything short of a nipple or something hentai the FCC can't do jack sh*t. There is a boatload of shows on cable TV that feature live action that are worse than Naruto and in cases of network TV, like in the sweeps, they get pretty bad evena fter that 'costume malfunction' thing.


----------



## AriannaUchiha (Oct 26, 2005)

I can't stand how Naruto keeps saying beleive it...I can't stand watching their mouths either,but usually I'm so bored at the time that it comes on I'll watch it anyways to laugh at it.


----------



## hakke (Oct 26, 2005)

Only when we talk about anime shows do we see people watching "just to laugh at it" or "to see how bad it is".

If we take this example to a sitcom or any TV series, it just doesnt happen.


----------



## kunshu (Oct 27, 2005)

AriannaUchiha said:
			
		

> I can't stand how Naruto keeps saying beleive it...I can't stand watching their mouths either,but usually I'm so bored at the time that it comes on I'll watch it anyways to laugh at it.




uh yeah he says 4 times "believe it" in the american version(episode 1)


and he said 14 times "dattebayo" in the japanese version(episode)


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 27, 2005)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> Tell me how Maile Flanagan's "Naturo" doesn't match the inflections Junko Takeuchi gives him.
> 
> The main characters' voices work for the characters so far, with the exception of the Sandaime Hokage and arguably Iruka-sensei.  I'm not sure what you want here, but anime fans are notoriously both difficult to please and understand.  I'm satisfied, but it looks like you'll never be.  So read your manga in silence, thank you very much.




the voice says anything on the same tone
when in the sub naruto is acutally yelling
mail flanigen doesnt even raise her voice , like when he was hanging up side down in ep.7
i cant even imagine what the hells she gonna do when he turns kyuubi i cant watch that is gonna be so bad.
im just saying some dubs ar good and the naruto dub just aint one of them


----------



## AngeloDS (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't see why people hate the dubbed version. , I actually enjoy it. Granted, I like the Japanese version as well. I don't feel the dub takes away from the anime. When I use to live in the Philippines and in Japan for a good portion of my life. I was used to watching my cartoons in Tagalog and in Japanese lol. Now if it was dubbed in some weird language like German, that would seem odd haha. But whatever floats your boat.

The only way they can screw it up is by putting too many filler episodes .


----------



## Genma418 (Oct 27, 2005)

i happen to think the US dubbing was horrible >_<!! Yu Yu hakusho, Cowboy bebop, Samurai Champloo (given that Mugen's voice was killed), and GTO (dvd) were pretty well voiced, hell inuyasha was done pretty decent, but i think viz sorta killed naruto.  I was looking for more of a zabuza voice(the voice they have in the us dub) for kakashi or a David Hayter aka Solid Snake.  naruto's voice is alright but damn does he have to say believe it so much?  Sakura's is fine,  Sasuke's alright but he sounds like he's already an old man.  The voices are done fairly well >_> however i'm scared to think what Rock Lee will sound like.  The English dub of naruto is alright in the long run but not spetacular like Cowboy bebop or GTO, but at least it's not a Flop as the english dubbing of Gundam Seed, or One peice... 4kids entertainment killed one peice.  Especially Major Smoker >_> they took away his CigarS!!!! god i hope Viz doesn't do the same with naruto, adding bad voicing for Shino, Negi, Ten Ten, Jirya, Gaara and etc.  or taking out the blood >_> they've taken out most of the blood, and filled it in with like a white out scene. Damn american censorship and the fcc


----------



## gsand (Oct 28, 2005)

my only complaint is the OP/ED. Why can't they just use the original ones???i really miss it Even Inuyasha had the original OP/ED's.

also just a tinnnny bit more blood and swearing


----------



## kunshu (Oct 28, 2005)

gsand said:
			
		

> my only complaint is the OP/ED. Why can't they just use the original ones???i really miss it Even Inuyasha had the original OP/ED's.
> 
> also just a tinnnny bit more blood and swearing




because leaving in the op/ending songs will cost just as much as dubbing the show


----------



## CJ32X (Oct 28, 2005)

*Believe It Believe It Believe It Believe It Believe It Believe It Believe It*

I FUCKING HATE THIS SAYING. is it suppose to be the datebayo, or tebayo in english? wtf, it sounds like its half of naruto's dialogue naruto. not only that eveything naruto says is like said in three different ways in the same timeslot!!! why do they jam so much shit into his dialogue, sasuke is good, kakashi, sakura ehhh, but i still cant get over this damn believe it shit. they really need to stick to whatever the translators say not what the producers say. im ok with believe it as long as it isnt said THAT MUCH!!! who here agrees?


----------



## Red Viking (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, that's what datebayo practically means.  You can't get more accurate then that, or so I've heard.  Naruto says it all the time in Japanese so the only difference is that it's in English now.


----------



## Nartwak (Oct 28, 2005)

Is there already a dub complaint thread? Is there already a "Believe it" discussion thread? Yes? No?


----------



## onigiri-chan (Oct 28, 2005)

They’ve really cut down on it in the latter eps...admittedly it got a little annoying in episode 4 but... its alright they use it occasionally....least they though enough to try to translate it then just ignoring it all together


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 28, 2005)

I agree with RedViking.  Also, this belongs in the complaints thread.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Oct 28, 2005)

Ah, as the others have pointed out, you may want to vent your annoyances here:

Ninjas From Heaven FC

It is annoying to me too, but hey, might as well live with it eh?


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2005)

> I FUCKING HATE THIS SAYING. is it suppose to be the datebayo, or tebayo in english? wtf, it sounds like its half of naruto's dialogue naruto. not only that eveything naruto says is like said in three different ways in the same timeslot!!! why do they jam so much shit into his dialogue, sasuke is good, kakashi, sakura ehhh, but i still cant get over this damn believe it shit. they really need to stick to whatever the translators say not what the producers say. im ok with believe it as long as it isnt said THAT MUCH!!! who here agrees?



I thought we destroyed all of these morons already, leaving only the normal dub complainers.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 28, 2005)

They're going to be here for a very, VERY long time.

Wait until we hear Chouji again.  XDDDD  They'll come by the dozens.


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, who was/is the smartest of the dub haters?


----------



## hakke (Oct 28, 2005)

those pathetic complaints are boring, sounds like they never even watched 1 episode... and just copy/pasted someone else's ignorant rant.

It was established as Naruto's catch phrase... and they quickly diminished the amount of times said on the show, simple as that.

BelieveIt~ttebayo indeed.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 28, 2005)

XD  Hakke you make me laugh.

Smartest of the dub haters?  That would be a hard choice.

For many reasons.  XD

Well... It's kind of odd to tell because most of the complaints have been about the same thing.  

I'm really anticipating Haku's voice.  He's a very important character to me and I hope I don't have to complain about that.


----------



## hakke (Oct 28, 2005)

HAku's voice will be a deal breaker no doubt... Ill be her complaining right after the episode airs... and even if the dub is going ok so far, Ill stop watching in a flash if its bad.


----------



## Near (Oct 28, 2005)

OMG the pronouncations of names make me gut laugh so hard....and the monotonous voices...oh my haha....

::EDIT:::

This is so painiful to watc....h


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2005)

> OMG the pronouncations of names make me gut laugh so hard....and the monotonous voices...oh my haha....
> 
> ::EDIT:::
> 
> This is so painiful to watc....h



You're gonna have to try harder than that.


----------



## Sly Ninja Plushie (Oct 30, 2005)

It be nice it Sakura voice was less annoying. I'm dreading to see when Sasuke dies (or was that one tonight O.o I dunno. I got power block eriler.)


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 30, 2005)

Hmm, I'm a bit iffy with Naruto's english VA.  It was great before, since most of Naruto's scenes involved angry rants, and she does them very well(maybe even better than the original)...but I can't take her seriously in other scenes when Naruto's supposed be sad or angry/sad, it sounds the same as Naruto's normal rant.


----------



## ArioNeko (Oct 30, 2005)

Props to them for a great Haku but again Naruto fails because Maile Flannigan is the VA for the main character.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 30, 2005)

XD  There you are, Ario.  I was starting to miss you.

Yeah, I'm gonna have to agree with you a little this time.  She fell a little short in delivering her anger lines at Haku, whose voice pwned.  

I'm going to bed now, so goodnight.  And thanks for giving me a laugh. XD


----------



## hakke (Oct 30, 2005)

Its Naruto's ackward grunts that killed the moment... the angry voice is actually the better part of Maile's voice.

'Nite nah-nah.


----------



## TDM (Oct 30, 2005)

The misplaced grunts and "ahhhs" irked me a bit.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 31, 2005)

Hmm I thought the dub was ok. Not "ZOMG It was the greatest!" or "WOW that really sucked!" but it was ok. The voice actors fit and they edit out the blood because it's a kid's show. I know some people are complaining because they hoped for Adult Swim or another network to host Naruto but at least it didn't change that much. It's on Cartoon Network and it's not going to change. Hmmm...I would like the original OP/ED (especially Haruka Kanata) but then I'm not sure it'll come. >> Not even FMA's third and fourth theme is going to come (It was a rumor but I'm starting to believe it since epi 26 was suppose to have third theme )


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 31, 2005)

Only thing that has made me mad happened in the episode saturday. The way they edited Haku hitting Zabuza with the Senbon needles was just....Argh...

Watching it as if I was a person who never saw the scene the best I could, it made no sense what so ever. He looks up into the air, you don't EVER see Haku move, and magically, he is falling toward the ground. It is almost as if Zabuza went "OMG MY HEART!!!!" They didn't even ever show the senbon in his neck, other then one scene where they forgot to edit. Any other time there is nothing. Makes you wonder how in the world they will do the next episode when you find out he is still alive.


----------



## Xero Katsurai (Nov 1, 2005)

The thing that really gets under my skin is the pronunciations. It may not be a big deal, but when you pronounce something a certain way that it has a tendency to stick, and to hear something pronounced so differently is like nails to chalkboard. Especially the words that anyone who speaks english should KNOW how to pronounce. For instance, I don't know ANYONE who says 'neenj-u-tsu'. It's nin...like the way it's spelled. It seems to me that these people tryed so hard to make these words sound japanese that they forgot that most of us are NOT JAPANESE! If we were, we wouldn't need subtitles for the japanese episodes. I'd like it said the way most otaku would say it, and that's usually without overnunciating. I can get used to the voices, but the way they say the name 'NAruto' is the worst.

Also, one more thing. People who have never seen or read Naruto would be a bit confused over last episode. Haku sounded like a girl. I believe he is supposed to sound like a girl but I also think that the mask would muffle it a bit to make it sound like a boy, or perhaps make his voice a bit deeper at least. Also he sounded too mature. Haku is supposed to be younger if not the same age as Naruto, but he sounds like a girl who's already gone through puberty. I don't mind, it's just that he sounded like a girl when everyone was calling him a 'he' while he was sounding like a girl. Most newbies to Naruto would be a bit confused, don't you think?


----------



## SacredNic (Nov 3, 2005)

From the sounds of things, it appears that the dub series hasn't revealed much about Haku at all, except that some people are confused because they recognise Haku being a guy, but with a girl's voice. 

I'm even surprised that the dub-version didn't change Haku's gender. 

Hmm... might be interesting to see how this develops.....


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 3, 2005)

Give Maile a break.  Even I still don't really understand what Naruto was so mad about.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 3, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken... Naruto wasn't so much as angry as he was frustrated.  He realized that Haku was around his age, and to see someone that young "defeat" someone so powerful as Zabuza was devastating to him and his pride.  After getting so far on his own already and working so hard to get to where he is, he felt very inadequate as a ninja when he saw how advanced Haku was compared to him.

He was frustrated about where he stood in comparison to others, I think.

And I know that Flanagan tries, but it honestly wasn't her best performance.  ^^  I'll be able to make a final judgment in the upcoming episodes.  Til then, I'm staying tuned. ^^


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 3, 2005)

I got that part, but anyone could see that Haku was only able to "defeat" Zabuza because he got the drop on him after Kakashi's attack.  And after Naruto actually created a successful plan with foresight, getting mad now because of something like this seems to be awfully quick regression.

I guess there's a culture gap here or something.


----------



## happymoron (Nov 5, 2005)

good god, lol 1,367 replies for this thread. wow, a lot of ppl must hate the english dubbed naruto, i hope.  thats good, i hate it a lot to. any one who likes the dubbed version, probably hasnt seen the jap version or is a white supremecist.  if u really want to complain, though, dont do it here, go to  . these ppl are the dirty mofos that did dubbed it. go to about at the top and click the "about" button and then click the sub group "contact".  then on the side bar click "contact form", there u complain as much as u want.  i dont think it may do much, but they might get the picture if lots of ppl complain. btw, if anyone here hasnt seen the jap version naruto, contact me at happymoron@prodigy.net and ill be happy to send u directions on how to get it.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 5, 2005)

You'd be happy to know not all the posts in this thread is pure complaint. Anyways my only complaint is dubb is overdoing it.


----------



## Uchiha_no_Chikara (Nov 5, 2005)

Sense this is all compliants id figure id throw mine in for good measure 

   after watching naruto for so long in japanese i have come accustom to everyones voices not to mention iv never really been a big fan of english dubbed anime i feel that the dubbing for naruto on cartoon network is bad granted it could be much worse but i do not like it at all one reason is the pronunciations i cant stand it at all i mean i already have to deal with abunch of stupid ppl who cant even say naruto right or sharingan or rasengan i just cant handdle it 

       ahhh the dubing is just bad and they gave shikamaru a retarted voice and they say his name wrong and im going to quit bitching now cuase every one knows its bad and to those who think its is good ....im sorry you feel that way


----------



## MangoNaruto (Nov 5, 2005)

Well seems like the inevitable is starting to take its toll, CN seems like its cutting down with the episodes for Naruto.  Not implying that the dubbing is the sole cause for it but IMO it didnt help the cause.  Just only hope this cut back is only temporary and its not a significant sign or such.  Not that I like the dubb but certainly would like "Naruto" to do good.


----------



## ArioNeko (Nov 6, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> And I know that Flanagan tries, but it honestly wasn't her best performance.  ^^  I'll be able to make a final judgment in the upcoming episodes.  Til then, I'm staying tuned. ^^



I concur... Even by her standards she wasn't that great... Or maybe it is the fact that I am lookign at a bad naruto VA next to a great Haku VA... Dunno if Haku is really that good but when put side by side with Maile Flannigan it makes it look better.

So I guess that is a plus of Maile being the VA. Everyone else looks good side by side with her. Alternativly they could have made everyone else bad and it would all be mediocre or maybe to push it even further picked up some people at the local soup kitchen, pay them in food and vawla Maile Flannigan will actually look good!

*wince* ack wathcing the rerun again just heard Naruto cry "believe it!"


----------



## crystle_dream (Nov 12, 2005)

*one word*

one word
"voices"
it took me like forever to get used to there voices
sasuke sounds weird, naruto sounds weird, sakura sounds weird, and hinata sounds REALLY weird
also they make kakashi to serious


----------



## kevin_video (Nov 19, 2005)

*TenTen Rumour*

I was surfing for a while, and I came across a rumours site (wish I had copied the URL now) with a whole bunch of people spitting acid about how apparently there's this really big rumour that TenTen will be made into a GUY. That's absolutely stupid. There were like 30 people (including myself) who all said that they would all be intently watching her first official debut episode where we'll actually be able to hear her.../his voice. *shudder* I really hope that it's just a rumour, but if they turn homosexual men (Sailor Moon's Zoicite and Fish Eye) into women then I really don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## chakra (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello no effence to the dub fans but...
if you DONT like the dub join my FC 
I STRONGLY DISLIKE THE NARUTO DUB FC
located in the joke FC section for some reason
so you can either not like it, or hate it...


----------



## PhearTehGrimace (Nov 20, 2005)

first off, not my overall complaints.
just watched w/e episode was on and I noticed...
Naruto might have his "belive it" 
but Sasuke definitly has his own problems controlling himself
He calls Naruto a Loser every time he opens his mouth.
He's getting to sound like Rodger Klutz ala doug, lol. whats next, 
Sasuke"Rock Lee your such a dweeb"


----------



## kunshu (Nov 20, 2005)

kevin_video said:
			
		

> I was surfing for a while, and I came across a rumours site (wish I had copied the URL now) with a whole bunch of people spitting acid about how apparently there's this really big rumour that TenTen will be made into a GUY. That's absolutely stupid. There were like 30 people (including myself) who all said that they would all be intently watching her first official debut episode where we'll actually be able to hear her.../his voice. *shudder* I really hope that it's just a rumour, but if they turn homosexual men (Sailor Moon's Zoicite and Fish Eye) into women then I really don't know what to believe anymore.





dude.................


that as just a damn typo in the viz ffical site


tenten is a girl in the dub


----------



## MangoNaruto (Nov 21, 2005)

I am officially an missing nin of the dubb-Naruto fan base.  Been trying really hard to cope with the dubb, but I am officially unable to stand it anymore.  Its just another show for me in that regards now.  Just like a show that I would flip right pass it and not look back.  Total killage for me.  Arrgh the agony of it.  Oh well at least still have the subbs and Manga and Ichigos.


----------



## kunshu (Nov 21, 2005)

MangoNaruto said:
			
		

> I am officially an missing nin of the dubb-Naruto fan base.  Been trying really hard to cope with the dubb, but I am officially unable to stand it anymore.  Its just another show for me in that regards now.  Just like a show that I would flip right pass it and not look back.  Total killage for me.  Arrgh the agony of it.  Oh well at least still have the subbs and Manga and Ichigos.




whats wrong with the dubs?


its just naruto with a  different langegue


----------



## hakke (Nov 21, 2005)

kunshu said:
			
		

> whats wrong with the dubs?
> 
> 
> its just naruto with a  different langegue



yea, just another... "amm, cuz it sucks and I love the japanese voices"


----------



## Terumaru (Nov 24, 2005)

Normally I'm okay with dubbing.. sometimes I don't pay too much attention to details, but I seriously could not sit through an episode of Naruto. The dubbing was so poorly done, I felt like throwing my TV out the window.. x_x;


----------



## kakashi1234 (Nov 25, 2005)

I dont really look out for the edits in a episode i just like to watch


----------



## Yavanna (Nov 27, 2005)

the edits usually just smack me in the face, alot of them are just so damn obvious!


----------



## hhallahh (Nov 27, 2005)

After 12 episodes, I still can't get used to Naruto's voice. Hopefully it'll be less annoying when he gets more "mature" as the story progresses, but somehow I don't see it happening.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 27, 2005)

^ yatesl, my dear friend, that has been posted many a time in this thread, and I am one of the many who have said things similar to it.

Nevertheless, the complainers will continue to complain.  There's not much we can do about it except for have nice, intelligent, well-mannered debates with them.

I was once a complainer myself, but that was during the first couple of episodes.  I have a few complaints about a few voices and edits, but none worth mentioning, because I can easily start an argument with myself. XD


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Nov 27, 2005)

Yates!. Allow me to make a quick observation for you.....See the name of this thread...It's called dub complaints...Unless you have a complaint to make you probably shouldn't be here....And yelling at people for complaining in a thread that was created for people to complain is just as childish as the people complaining. 

Anyways back on topic. Noone's voices are horrible and the editing doesn't bother me considering the target audience. But there are just some things that don't make sense with the editing....What stopped the two Samurai from killing Inari?? In the sub, his mother said that she would bite off her tounge and drown in my own blood. I know that's too graphic for young children to hear, but couldn't they have came up with a mild threat that would be enought to stop the two samurai? I just found that to be a little misleading to the new fans of the Naruto dub. I will say that I don't paticularly care for some of the ways that it was done but overall it's not as horrible as everyone makes it out to be. But there are going to be some parts later that don't make sense. I guess it's just a situation where you must roll with the punches...Personally I won't make it a point to watch every episode. If I catch it cool...If not....So be it.... Overall I have to give the dub a 5/10 it's not horrible but it's not made that well either....I guess it could get better with time though.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 27, 2005)

The only difference between sub and dub Naruto's voice is just that the dub one is a bit higher-pitched.  That's all.  They even kept the bit of roughness (or whatever) in his voice.  However, due to the language he speaks, everyone hates it.

Yes, some blood is gone, but be thankful they didn't remove all of it *looks at dubbed Mihawk vs Zoro*

And also, everyone was worried that they would remove Sexy no Jutsu, but aren't even mentioning the fact that they kept it.

And when the samurai didn't kill Inari, and his mother said that she'll do anything, it could potentially mean sex.


----------



## kakashi1234 (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes they dont remove a lot of stuff.Like the sexy jutsu and some of the blood.I mean look at the last episode of naruto when sasuke was getting hit by hakus needles u notice there was blood on him.So they dont edit most of the stuff out at least what im told.


----------



## ArioNeko (Nov 28, 2005)

Whent hey don't take something out I love how they add stuffg in.


*Secret Art of Water Ice Crystal Magic Demonic Mirror Technique*

Tell me WTF is that? WTF is that?!



I thinkt he Jutsu name speaks for itself on this one. I mean I could b!tch abotu Maile Flannigan being horrid some more but... What the hell I will do it anyways.

BTW What is up with them being scared to use "Demonic" on TV? I mean it isn't profanity or even taboo. "Demonic"? They said it will be on the DVD but man... "Demonic"? Chalk that up as simply retarded. Haku's tech isn't even that demonic certainly doesn't involve strange rituals and animal sacrifice. I mean I regularly hear of demons and Satan on Sunday not like its something we go out of our way to shield our children from. In fact it is quite the opposite we seem to drill it into their heads about how bad it is dunno why its suddenly inappropriate on TV. Bah!

The most demonic thing on that episode was again Maile Flannigan. I swear her appointment must have been Satan's doing in an effort to drive us naruto fans into a little hell. Of course you can accept Maile Flannigans voice but then you would be accepting Satan. Not that that's a bad thing by any means people do it all the time. I laugh when they deny they are gonna burn in hell by doing so. ^_^ You can try to save them but when it comes to crazed sinner they are usually so immersed in their misdeeds that they flame you in their ignorance. Well I can take a little heat now for at least I am doing the right thing... sure beats eternal damnation in the fiery depths of hell as the other alternative. Doubt any of you can wield a flame that hot.


And FYI yea Maile Flannigan was particularly bad on 13 >_<;; I mean dang is she NOT bieng paid enough? Did Viz bounce her check and she has some sorta grudge? Horrid absolutly horrid.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 28, 2005)

XDDDDD  :rofl

And here I thought you died, Ario. 

I didn't mind the "demonic" being taken out.  But I'm so amused that you still think that MF is the Antichrist.

The titles of the episodes are also becoming insanely long.  XD  I'm actually finding THAT really funny.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 28, 2005)

Maile Flannigan...who?


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 28, 2005)

^ She's the VA for dub Naruto.


----------



## hakke (Nov 28, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> XDDDDD  :rofl
> 
> And here I thought you died, Ario.
> 
> ...



Its funny how Maile is doing what the japanese producers tell her to say and how to say it... yet she's still the root of all evil.

I found the demonic part edited a good thing... like Ario mentioned , the jutsu had nothing demomic about it.


----------



## kakashi1234 (Nov 28, 2005)

The demonic part didnt bother me.But its just one of them things they edited again.


----------



## hakke (Nov 29, 2005)

oh my, someone disapproves of my last post!


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Nov 29, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> And when the samurai didn't kill Inari, and his mother said that she'll do anything, it could potentially mean sex.



In our society, violence is much better than sex anyday. Besides which, I think that they would rather go for the violent angle than the sexual angle in a show who's target auidence is 6-14. 

Demonic is one of those "Taboo when spoken in any context outside of the bible." Now I'm not going to go into my belief on religion or my religion for that matter, but I am going to say that our society can easily distort young minds. Things of Demonic nature are all fine and dandy when being discussed by preachers and when reading the bible. But anything else that uses the words demonic, satan, or devil are not allowed in any shape or form. It's not the fault of the Dub creators that Haku can't have Demonic Ice Mirrors. It's the fault of our society that shelters children so that when they grow up they feel that fornication will cause them to go to Hell. I blame the society...Not MF or the Dub creators.


----------



## EndlessMix (Nov 29, 2005)

I just don't like the "Believe it"

Nuff said.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Nov 30, 2005)

Agreed...Everytime I hear that I want to choke the person closest to me...LOL


----------



## sonnie_skies (Nov 30, 2005)

m'kay, so...

"believe it!"  needs to go.


i don't have any real complaints about a voice actor in particular; naruto's english voice is annoying, but it's really supposed to be, so...

sakura's is well done, i think, as is sasuke's.  haku's is fairly good, zabuza (haha, good 'ole steve blum) is very good, and kakashi's is fair.  


by the way, haku's voice actress is really pretty.  just as pretty as haku, if you can believe that.


----------



## x_rex30 (Nov 30, 2005)

hhallahh said:
			
		

> After 12 episodes, I still can't get used to Naruto's voice. Hopefully it'll be less annoying when he gets more "mature" as the story progresses, but somehow I don't see it happening.


I thought Narutos dub was OK but now I'm getting sick of it.. Mainly because of the Dub job with Naruto. The Japanese VA for Naruto is very good at sounding immature and then turning serious when needed... Knows how to make him sound very care free, and then at the drop of a hat turn into serious mode. That isn't the case with the english voice actor for Naruto.. When he gets serious he sounds almost the same.. and if it was like that with the original version of Naruto.. I probably would of never got into it.

Oh yeah, and I get sick of the "Believe it!" that Naruto always says. Was that in the original.. did he always repeat a gay line like that? Sheesh that's annoying to hear the voice actor say in the english version.. it's like "Believe it!" and I'm like "ummm.... no." lol


----------



## mistergin (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree on a few of these, dubs have always been a problem and CN's dubbing always seems to be picked on - can't please em all


----------



## Natsuhito (Dec 1, 2005)

let's just thank our lucky stars 4kids didn't get their dirty greasy hands on Naruto. I saw it with my older cousin and his girlfriend,[she'd only seen the american version.. he's seen the japanese version] and she's in love with it. There's absolutely no talking from the time the theme kicks on till the show ends or she's all like "shut up".. she even sings along with the theme song and says "BELIEVE IT!" along with naruto. Then again she can recite the whole rap to the once piece intro.Let's just hope the American version dies a quick and painless death. I guess to really enjoy a dub you cant watch a sub.


----------



## Illidin (Dec 1, 2005)

A dub can be enjoyed as long as whoevers watching isn't a hardcore elitist or if it's as good as the original and as lots of anime fans know that is a rare thing.


----------



## kakashi1234 (Dec 1, 2005)

yea its always good if you dont like wear a headband every day or try painting your eyes red lol.


----------



## x_rex30 (Dec 1, 2005)

Natsuhito said:
			
		

> I guess to really enjoy a dub you cant watch a sub.


I can't agree with that.. I was first watching RahXepon in Japanese.. and then switched over to English after watching a few episodes. I felt the english was just fine and I wanted to pay more attention to the art/animation.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Dec 2, 2005)

I complety hate Naruto's voice and the next time he says believe it I'm going to blow up CN headquarters, I like his Japanese vioce 10x's better, also I've heard nasty rumors about Gaara's voice don't be alarmed


----------



## Illidin (Dec 3, 2005)

^ I already stopped watching because those voices/acting are just terrible plus knowing who will be Gaara's dub VA leaves me with huge feelings of doubt that Gaara will be in anyway preserved as the twisted bad ass he was . I just can't be there to see my fav character get lost in translation .


----------



## ArioNeko (Dec 5, 2005)

Need I say more?


Oh yea Maile Flannigan fails at life and needs to commit ritual seppuku... Believe it!


----------



## Ninjutsu (Dec 5, 2005)

I haven't seen the English Naruto yet, and I'm pretty scared too.

Is Sakura's voice the girl from That's So Raven or something .. 
Me and my friends joked about their voices a lot after finding out it would come out in the States.

But yeah, the dub sounds cool from what my friends in states tell me.

"Naru...to"

I'm a dub troll kinda


----------



## kunshu (Dec 5, 2005)

Ninjutsu said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the English Naruto yet, and I'm pretty scared too.
> 
> Is Sakura's voice the girl from That's So Raven or something ..
> Me and my friends joked about their voices a lot after finding out it would come out in the States.
> ...




the dub is awesome it rox


the some of the dub-haterz complaints suck


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 5, 2005)

kunshu said:
			
		

> the dub is awesome it rox
> 
> 
> the some of the dub-haterz complaints suck


This is the complaints thread after all.  Let them complain.

And to answer Ninjutsu's question:  no, Sakura's voice is not by Raven.  I don't know the name of the actress, for her name currently slips my mind, but I assure you that it's not Raven whatever-her-last-name-is.

Anyway, give the dub a try.  You never know; you might like it despite the rumors.  Just keep an open mind. ^^


----------



## hakke (Dec 5, 2005)

Temari's confirmed dub VA *appeared* on Charmed and Gilmore girls, she is not one of the main cast of any of those 2 shows.
 Tara platt is her name... and by the clips available, she sounds like a good pick to do Temari's voice.


----------



## Midnight Infinitum (Dec 5, 2005)

"NAruto"
Kakashi sounds too "cool"; I was hoping he sounded bored/laid back/stoned.
Shikamaru sounds older than I expected and he needs to sound more cynical. Does he say "How troublesome?" If he doesn't, he should.
Sakura is annoying, but so was Japanese Sakura the first few times. =)
Naruto sounds annoying because he sounds like he has a cold more than being a typical teen brat.
"Believe it!"
Only seen a few dubs, so that's all for now.


----------



## kunshu (Dec 8, 2005)

Midnight Infinitum said:
			
		

> "NAruto"
> Kakashi sounds too "cool"; I was hoping he sounded bored/laid back/stoned.
> Shikamaru sounds older than I expected and he needs to sound more cynical. Does he say "How troublesome?" If he doesn't, he should.
> Sakura is annoying, but so was Japanese Sakura the first few times. =)
> ...




lol this is exactly the oppisite of the most complainsts


and nah-nah i diidn't said it was wrong to complain


----------



## 99X (Dec 8, 2005)

The girl that is voicing temari is pretty good looking 
thats all thats going for the dub version though... 

link for those of you:


----------



## RealaMoreno (Dec 8, 2005)

I think Tara does the voice for Raven on teen titans if i remember...


----------



## jv2k (Dec 8, 2005)

No your thinking of Tara Strong.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 9, 2005)

CURSE!THE FCC AND 4KIDS! CURSE THEM WITH A THOUSAND! ROTEN CHEESEWHEELS! FOR MAKING MORE KIDS HATE ANIME!! YOUR DEAD TO ME Cartoonnetwork Dead to me!!!


----------



## jv2k (Dec 14, 2005)

After watching some subbed episodes of fights, I must say I like the english voices MUCH better, besides that the japanese said lines from the manga that wheren't as well delivered as my mind did and I hate Gai's voice.


----------



## IveGotCandy (Dec 14, 2005)

since this is the complaints thread I will make one complaint: The commercials, they just break up the action so much, y'know.

Other than that, I find the dub rather enjoyable, the voices click really well with me and the edits are understandable. And even though it's annoying "believe it" is in pretty proper context as well. It's all gravy as far dubs go. Ya ya!

Final note~ you know what the best part about the dub is?

*Spoiler*: __ 



No reading! Weeee!!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 14, 2005)

x_rex30 said:
			
		

> I thought Narutos dub was OK but now I'm getting sick of it.. Mainly because of the Dub job with Naruto. The Japanese VA for Naruto is very good at sounding immature and then turning serious when needed... Knows how to make him sound very care free, and then at the drop of a hat turn into serious mode. That isn't the case with the english voice actor for Naruto.. When he gets serious he sounds almost the same.. and if it was like that with the original version of Naruto.. I probably would of never got into it.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I get sick of the "Believe it!" that Naruto always says. Was that in the original.. did he always repeat a gay line like that? Sheesh that's annoying to hear the voice actor say in the english version.. it's like "Believe it!" and I'm like "ummm.... no." lol


Exactly, they don't have any emotion at all in their voices
I guess since in japan most shows are supposed to make you either laugh or cry, Americans just make dumb comedy with 12 year olds. Most anime has the characters acting older than they actually are, and they don't do that in the dub


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Dec 19, 2005)

the edits are terrible
same with the voices
other than that i dont have a problem with it


----------



## HOKAGEKYZRE (Dec 19, 2005)

OMG much hate for english naruto coming out of my pores...


----------



## Ghostfirefly (Dec 20, 2005)

I do DETEST english dubbed anime.
All of the voices sound wrong, and I've never heard any one that sounds good.


----------



## Raxell (Dec 20, 2005)

if gaara's voice is screwed up, all hell will break loose, altho, i refuse to watch the dub anyway cuz its so bad to me, so i guess i wont know now will i?


----------



## Rukie (Dec 20, 2005)

suppai said:
			
		

> I completly agree! I think the dub is awsome, I'd like to see someone do a better job dubbing Naruto to english. admit it, it would turn out worse than something from 4Kids



I also agree. If you want bad dub, think 4Kids' One Piece. Think of dub Usopp, Sanji, and Luffy (Zolo and Nami voices arent bad, though). Think of all the editing they've done, and all the bad jokes they've cracked. Think of the entire arcs they've skipped over, all the edits they've made just to cover up _anything_ that fits their idea of indecent for children. That is a bad dub (even though it's the only source of One Piece anime that I have ).

The Naruto dub isn't even in their leauge. They've done a much better job of keeping edits to a minimum, and while the voices may be off in one or two places, the VAs did a decent job. It's just bound to get better.


----------



## ArioNeko (Dec 21, 2005)

suppai said:
			
		

> I completly agree! I think the dub is awsome, I'd like to see someone do a better job dubbing Naruto to english. admit it, it would turn out worse than something from 4Kids






There are many companies that have done and can dos uperior jobs. Why are you so content with this? So indeed it is better than 4kids but if you compare it to Genion or ADV's stuff it is utter crap. The level of dubbing done here on Naruto is about the quality of the series 4-5+ years ago. We ahve progressed since then. We the fans have realized dubs don't have to suck.

I mean back in the day we were happy that dubs were bad because it sure as hell beat horrid but things have changed and if you compare Naruto to the new standard it is NOT half as good as many of the latest series of this age.





*Spoiler*: _When It Didn't Suck_ 




Am I the only one who remembers when it didn't suck?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 21, 2005)

Rukie said:
			
		

> I also agree. If you want bad dub, think 4Kids' One Piece. Think of dub Usopp, Sanji, and Luffy (Zolo and Nami voices arent bad, though). Think of all the editing they've done, and all the bad jokes they've cracked. Think of the entire arcs they've skipped over, all the edits they've made just to cover up _anything_ that fits their idea of indecent for children. That is a bad dub (even though it's the only source of One Piece anime that I have ).
> 
> The Naruto dub isn't even in their leauge. They've done a much better job of keeping edits to a minimum, and while the voices may be off in one or two places, the VAs did a decent job. It's just bound to get better.




I can see where your coming from BUT! the reason I dont like  the dub naruto is beacuse of the  voices 
I mean in every  anime show that has been translated THEY USE THE SAME FOUR PEOPLE! sometimes they do a good job sometimes... not so much 
but when you see the orginal they have alot more range in there Voice Actors. (and for those who dont want to read the subs GOD FORBID YOU DONT TRY AND CRACK OPEN A BOOK AND INDULGE YOURSELF!) because if manga didnt Exsit YOU WOULD'NT HAVE ANY ANIME.


----------



## the drifter (Dec 21, 2005)

if you think about it if naruto were on adult swim then mabey the dub would be excellent. cause of all the uncut stuff viz would have more control over what the show is allowed to air and who is watching it. think about it. viz heared that the show was to be aired on cartoon network..so the imediate thought was ok some things will be taken out so cartoon network won't be all up on our asses. were talking about the same company that dubed trigun, inuyasha and gundum seed(all excellent dubs if you ask me) and you get the picture. but then of course there is the point of the actors not showing much emotion in there acting which i am suprised at even now when i watch narutos voice actors and compare then to say johnny young(who i think does vash's voices) and richard cox(who does inuyasha,spike,and zazubas if i am not mistaken) and here so much delivery and presences with there work. 

i would have prefred if the dub rights were giving to funimation cause did you see what they did with fullmetal and s-cry ed? just wonderful. although that scares me to cause i hate the fact the christopher sabat does voice work for every anime on there roster(in which he always sounds like piccolo or an underage vegeta) regardless you just have to hope that the voices only get betterfrom here


----------



## Masaki (Dec 21, 2005)

makeoutparadise2 said:
			
		

> I can see where your coming from BUT! the reason I dont like  the dub naruto is beacuse of the  voices
> I mean in every  anime show that has been translated THEY USE THE SAME FOUR PEOPLE! sometimes they do a good job sometimes... not so much
> but when you see the orginal they have alot more range in there Voice Actors. (and for those who dont want to read the subs GOD FORBID YOU DONT TRY AND CRACK OPEN A BOOK AND INDULGE YOURSELF!) because if manga didnt Exsit YOU WOULD'NT HAVE ANY ANIME.



A good example that completely contradicts this is the complaints that Naruto's VA wouldn't be good at all because she hasn't done a lot of anime dubs.


----------



## Foxeye (Dec 22, 2005)

Seeing as how big this thread is I assume most of these people need to take an acting class and learn about some things.


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 22, 2005)

Really guys, if your complaining about all of the voices, why not become a voice actor yourself and add to the range of the cast. There are only about 5 big dubbing groups that I know off that are used very often. Besides, if you watch may subbed animes, you'll notice lots of the same voices there. Anime is a bigger buisness over in Japan then it is in American. 
As for the edits, of course you are going to get many edits in the dialouge. Some of the jokes are play on words in Japanese. How do you expect an English dub to make the same joke? O well, everyone is entitled to their own opinion so not a lot of reason debating about the quality of dubs.


----------



## konoho (Dec 22, 2005)

IS there any story changes or r u guys just complaining about the editing!??!!?


----------



## Drama (Dec 22, 2005)

konoho said:
			
		

> IS there any story changes or r u guys just complaining about the editing!??!!?



They just done a HORRIBLE JOB
to such a good show. i guees that
is why ppl are complaining.
so little effort put into 
the voices. translations
acting... pretty much everything is 
gone wrong.


----------



## Kromagnum (Dec 23, 2005)

konoho said:
			
		

> IS there any story changes or r u guys just complaining about the editing!??!!?



There have been no story changes that I've seen.  They reversed the names to Naruto Uzumaki, Sasuke Uchiha, etc.  They edited out a few things that were pretty bloody, all of which I can understand, except Naruto stabbing his hand.  They tried to avoid saying the words 'kill' or 'death' at first, but here lately they've been saying it alot more often.  To answer your question, no.


----------



## Foxeye (Dec 23, 2005)

iced-out-snowman said:
			
		

> They just done a HORRIBLE JOB
> to such a good show. i guees that
> is why ppl are complaining.
> so little effort put into
> ...



Like I said, many people need to learn a few things about acting.


----------



## jv2k (Dec 23, 2005)

konoho said:
			
		

> IS there any story changes or r u guys just complaining about the editing!??!!?


Pretty much this thread is nothing but people complaining about really stupid nitpicks.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 24, 2005)

It's the "nitpicks" that make th show what it is, and when you take it out it becomes characterless


----------



## Svenjamin (Dec 24, 2005)

omg this thread it still active??? geeez I thought the disappointment died down looong ago, guess I was wrong. I haven't seen any episodes past episode 10, I'm not blessed with the early release of anime that you US people get. And from what I have seen of the series so far I think it's great.

I just don't care about sasukay anymore. After watching a vid from another thread where there were cosplayers... i realised that they pronounced the names exactly the same as in the dub.... so why bother bitching about it in the first place if you pronounce it that way anyway???


----------



## Drama (Dec 24, 2005)

another complaint
they seem to enunciate
every Japanese Term
and Name.
like 
jitsu : JUT-SU
sharingan : SHA-RIN-GAN
sakura : SA-KU-RA

LOL.


----------



## jv2k (Dec 24, 2005)

wolfman_120 said:
			
		

> It's the "nitpicks" that make th show what it is, and when you take it out it becomes characterless


Not really, most of the complaints are really just not good, I mean  the characters not showing emotion!? Thats BULL, anyone with ears can hear that emotions are put out.


----------



## n8dogg (Dec 25, 2005)

I can't believe that this thread is still here after all these months.

Naruto really hit the shit big time in Japan, so the fact alone that the English version is still in the earlier episodes makes it better.



			
				iced-out-snowman said:
			
		

> another complaint
> they seem to enunciate
> every Japanese Term
> and Name.
> ...



It's not "another complaint" if everyone and their fucking mom complained about it.

Find another thing to bitch about, ok?  It's getting... old.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 25, 2005)

It seems like some watch the dub just to find something to bitch about :/


----------



## n8dogg (Dec 28, 2005)

Ha ha, I can't believe I got negatively repped for that last post.  OH NOOESS!! WHAT WILL I DOO!!! MY REPUTATIOOOOONNNNN!!!!

Some people really take this shit seriously, huh?  God, these little fucks crack me right up.


----------



## ArioNeko (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the boat dude it happens both ways. I got no less than 6 from this thread  And equal amout of positive ones too. Funny how it works ne?


For example I find it most halarious when people insert profanity in the rep comments. and peK that was not me you jerk. I sign my reps with ~Ario and usually insert a smart ass comment or something stupid like I dunno... "I do not approve of this post"


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

> For example I find it most halarious when people insert profanity in the rep comments.


Oh, that's a bannable offense, IIRC. Too bad you can't cash in on it, because you'll prolly just be called a whiner.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Dec 28, 2005)

I hate the way every other phrase out of Naruto's mouth is "Believe it!"  It got soooo annoying after about the first five times I herd it.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Dec 28, 2005)

THERMOnuclear said:
			
		

> Good god, it sounds like he's got a straight six shoved down his throat. Is it going to be like this for every episode?
> 
> I mean, the lesser guys dont matter. BUT THE MAIN CHARACTOR should at least sound pleasent to the ears.
> 
> ...



You'll later know how powerful Chouji, Neji, Kiba, Shikamaru is XD Which is a long way to go for the Dub.


----------



## jv2k (Dec 28, 2005)

Someone gave me some negative rep for calling the complaints nitpicks....


----------



## KunoichiTenten (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't exactly like the dub because I just think it sounds a bit strange. They pronounce the names in a awkward way. I can see that they are trying to pronounce it right, I mean at the beginning, Naruto was pronounced wrong, but they fixed it in the end. I don't really like watching it, but I don't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Drama (Dec 28, 2005)

KunoichiTenten said:
			
		

> I don't exactly like the dub because I just think it sounds a bit strange. They pronounce the names in a awkward way. I can see that they are trying to pronounce it right, I mean at the beginning, Naruto was pronounced wrong, but they fixed it in the end. I don't really like watching it, but I don't mean to offend anyone.



nuff people say the same thing. dont worry. but i only
seen one and i probably wont watch anymore of em..


----------



## Foxeye (Dec 29, 2005)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> I hate the way every other phrase out of Naruto's mouth is "Believe it!"  It got soooo annoying after about the first five times I herd it.



I have a feeling that some Japanese guys would say the same thing about "Dattebayo!"


----------



## Rukie (Dec 29, 2005)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> I hate the way every other phrase out of Naruto's mouth is "Believe it!"  It got soooo annoying after about the first five times I herd it.



Really? Because in recent episodes, I have barely been hearing him say "Believe it" very many times at all.


----------



## IveGotCandy (Dec 30, 2005)

Catch phrases are stupid, Ya ya!


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Dec 30, 2005)

Believe It... Believe It... Believe It... Believe It... that's about how often you hear this phrase in the show... hella weak... but the voices are pretty good, naruto and mizuki's are probably the least best.  another complaint is the censoring... blood, the kiss w/naruto and sasuke... and that's about it.


----------



## SacredNic (Dec 31, 2005)

I thought that there wasn't such word in a Jap dictionary as "dattebayo"?? Odd how they translated a non-Japanese word into an English one. 

But I do agree with the others though, it's more annoying hearing a constant mutter of a word then something that doesn't make sense. They could have used the word "yeah", or "huh".


----------



## ArioNeko (Dec 31, 2005)

Well it is not really so much of a word as an expression. I beleive we have a debate about it somewhere.

dattebayo is as much of a word as my 'w00t' is an english one...


*Edit:*
Tried to browse around for the thread but must have skipped it. Attemtped to search for it but drew up blank... Go figure wonder what happened to it. Ne ways couldn't find the thread but dug up this for you.



> Despite what superking said, Jaivez was completely right. Dattebayo has NO actual meaning and is just tagged to the end of narutos sentences, its just like his dialect.
> Naruto's style is '(verb stem)tte bayo!' For instance, wakattebayo is "I get it already" or nan dattebayo is "What (the heck) is that?"
> 
> _Nan Dattebayo!?!!?
> ...





> A word often said by Naruto (from the anime/manga Naruto) at the end of his sentences, it has no actual meaning. It's much like Kenshin's (of Rurouni Kenshin)'De-gozaru-yo'.
> 
> _Many people are baffled over the fact that Naruto almost always says 'Dattebayo' at the end of his sentences._
> _Source: Jaivaz, Feb 27, 2005_




In other words... yea its stupid... And Maile Flannigan for saying it, localization team for adding it, and many of you for liking it...


----------



## Jinku (Dec 31, 2005)

Lightning Blade o.O


I miss Chidori


----------



## Manetheren (Jan 1, 2006)

Lightning blade is not a translation of Chidori

it is a translation of Raikiri.

Why the hell do people ignore that?


----------



## Weltallgaia (Jan 1, 2006)

remember kids when you complain make sure your not just making shit up or confusing stuff it just makes you look bad. (aimed at noone in specific)


----------



## Foxeye (Jan 1, 2006)

Jinku said:
			
		

> Lightning Blade o.O
> 
> 
> I miss Chidori



Question: why is it that automatically whenever someone uses a translation of a Japanese word, it's bad?


----------



## ArioNeko (Jan 2, 2006)

Because its not Japanese anymore doh!


No really... it is not always that bad just that sometimes the transilations can not properly express the awsomeness of a movie, IE if they called the Sharingan a _*"Demon Eye Thingy"*_ it is rightful to be pissed.


----------



## Masah (Jan 2, 2006)

Okay ArioNeko, we're not japanese. What would you do if you were VIZ, trying to make your licensing project a success, trying to appeal to American audiences, and the purist, like yourself by using a balance of japanese words and american terms, too. It's easier to be destructive rather than constructive.


----------



## ArioNeko (Jan 2, 2006)

LOL me a purist?!?

Ha ha ha... No man I am not a purest please don't confuse me with one. I already get enough flack for liking the fillers and hating the series past the skip.

*sigh* I need freaking sarcasm tags. You guys are too hardcore & literal >_<;;


----------



## Masah (Jan 2, 2006)

Okay, I'm sorry for jumping to conclusions, because I like the fillers, too.  Naruto is Naruto, right?


----------



## yangxu (Jan 2, 2006)

The dub is well done in my opinion... most of the characters' voices are somewhat similar to the original, Sasuke's voice actor also tries to pronouce the Japanese name the Japanese way, which is uncommon for localized animes.

If you compare Naruto to its Japanese counterpart, it is a bit off, but if you compare this dub to other dubs like One Piece, Azumanga Daioh, Gundam Seed, or Samurai Champloo, it just sounds 100000x better.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Jan 2, 2006)

yangxu said:
			
		

> The dub is well done in my opinion... most of the characters' voices are somewhat similar to the original, Sasuke's voice actor also tries to pronouce the Japanese name the Japanese way, which is uncommon for localized animes.
> 
> If you compare Naruto to its Japanese counterpart, it is a bit off, but if you compare this dub to other dubs like One Piece, Azumanga Daioh, Gundam Seed, or Samurai Champloo, it just sounds 100000x better.



Actually, Sasuke's voice actor DOES pronouce the Japanese name correctly, because he is fluent in Japanese.  ^^


----------



## thecucchi (Jan 2, 2006)

I think that the voice actors suck really bad


----------



## Foxeye (Jan 2, 2006)

thecucchi said:
			
		

> I think that the voice actors suck really bad



I think you need to learn a thing about acting.


----------



## ArioNeko (Jan 2, 2006)

I second his vote. I may not know how to act (though I did take drama for one year) but I think I can recognize a bad dub when I hear one. Open up your ears and listen. If you start bleading out of em then you know there is a problem.

Doesn't take a genious or some great actor to tell you a dub aprticularly one Maile flannigan sucks.


----------



## Foxeye (Jan 2, 2006)

Here's what I mean.  In acting, the actor is to take a role and interpret it to his or her vision thus becoming the character.  If you see a college or local theatre doing West Side Story, do you expect the female lead to be like Natalie Wood?


----------



## Drama (Jan 2, 2006)

DUB SUCK ! PERIOD ! LOL.
--------> for all the sub/jap viewers.

DUB IS AIIGHT ! 
--------> for all the new viewers of Naruto and the ones that
              are not filmiliar with the Jap/sub's version.

i prefer the Sub's becuase i think the voices suit the character's perfectly,
and little changes bugs me a little, Plus im use to it. and I've seen one Dub and didnt like it.



			
				Jinku said:
			
		

> Lightning Blade o.O
> I miss Chidori



LOL Thats what they call Chidori? LOL its not even a blade its a ball.


----------



## jv2k (Jan 2, 2006)

iced-out-snowman said:
			
		

> DUB SUCK ! PERIOD ! LOL.
> --------> for all the sub/jap viewers.
> 
> DUB IS AIIGHT !
> ...


Thats its direct translation of the attack...
OMG but liek itz in japanese so itz cooler!


----------



## ArioNeko (Jan 2, 2006)

Foxeye said:
			
		

> Here's what I mean.  In acting, the actor is to take a role and interpret it to his or her vision thus becoming the character.  If you see a college or local theatre doing West Side Story, do you expect the female lead to be like Natalie Wood?



Yea but is my local theater fu=illed with proffesional actors? Are they all union and are they all getting paid amazing bucks? Is their work gonna be destributed nation if not world wide?

Maile Flannigan was hired as a paid proffessional and from her I expect nothing less than proffesional quality work. I mean this is not some teenage fan production where you redub the fansub with yours and your friend's voices to make it into a part of "Catcher in the Rye" and call it an english project. (which we actually did) I willa dmit to you that our production was quite horrid and we butchered the series but we had fun so thats all that matters. Maile flannigan is a paid proffesional and I expect higher quality work than what she is presenting.

Don't tell me that George Lucas was casting out of the back alleys of LA and was offering to pay homeless people in rum if they acted in his movie. Thats sorta how I feel Viz did its casting for Naruto. 


I can imagine it now...

Viz Casting Director: _"Well we casted every other part but we only have a quarter left in our budget and we still need the main character. Damn who can we get for 25 cents?"_

Assistant: _For a 25 cents?!? That will be hard to work with but lets see... *rumages through papers* Well it we got either Rachael Lillis or this fat cow that we put out to pasture years ago..._

Viz Casting Director: _"Damn Rachael Lillis?! Thats the best we can do? ... Fine I will take the cow... Whats her name by the way?"_

Assistant: _"Well sir she calls herself Maile Flannigan"_


----------



## jv2k (Jan 2, 2006)

Her acting isn't nearly as bad as you say it is. Personally I prefer all the english voices to the japanese ones, and then I prefer the ones in my mind when I read the manga to ALL of the voices(though they are close to the english voices).
Oh and don't bring Lucas movies into this, I mean Anakins acting skills are bleh and that "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" at the end of episode 3 actually made me laugh.


----------



## yangxu (Jan 3, 2006)

I just hope that the dubbed version doesn't screw over Hinata's voice, 'cause it's nearly impossible to find a English speaker that can speak with cute and innocent voice. Nana Mizuki did a superb at presenting Hinata's personality with her voice work, it will be destroyed if the dubber is trying to squeeze her voice just so she talks like a little girl...


----------



## SacredNic (Jan 3, 2006)

The problem I have with watching dubbed anime is the lack of intensity in the emotions. Whether it be a comical scene or one involving a character in pain or conflict, a lot of english voice-actors fail to live up to a standard that accurately reflects the character's feelings that I would render as believeable. 

Also, some of the themes within the series are clearly aimed for a mature audience (ie Inari's loss and how corrupt Gatou is). But the dub version waters it down through chopping shots from scenes, using incorrect translation, and poor voice-acting so that even an eight-year old wouldn't have realised the seriousness of the events that took place. This completely spoils how the original story was meant to come across, and then brings it down to a pre-teen level. And that is bad.  

A good dub (IMO) is one where the voice actors portray the same story and it retains everything in as close to the same element as it can. Neon Genesis is a good example. It's aimed for the same age-range as Naruto, but when dubbed, it still retains it's edge making it too intense for it to be labelled a kids show.


----------



## shinkei_kun (Jan 3, 2006)

i dont like some of the american VA's


----------



## ArioNeko (Jan 3, 2006)

Neither do I ^_^ Can you guess who I dislike most?


----------



## jv2k (Jan 3, 2006)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Neither do I ^_^ Can you guess who I dislike most?


Yea we get it you don't like narutos english voice or the dub you don't have to say it every chance you get.


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 3, 2006)

Actually, I kinda think Ario is amusing.  At least he's colorful (albeit violent) with his criticisms of the dub.  Everyone is entitled to his or her own opinion, and this IS the dub complaints thread.  Just let 'em complain.

And at least you weren't here back in September when he and I were at each others' throats. XD  That was highly amusing now that I look back at it.

My only complaint about the dub... isn't even the dub itself.  It's those ill-placed friggin' commercial breaks that drive me up the wall. D:


----------



## jv2k (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't mind when he complains about the dubs other faults, but the Mali Flannagin rants gets repetetive.


----------



## IveGotCandy (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't agree entirely with Naruto's VA, but she has her moments, Ya ya! Voice acting is really tough work, you have so much to consentrate on it's frustrating. Some are just better at handling that then others and they get paid more .  Every voice actor has their strong and weak points.

And that leads to my 2nd biggest comlaint (1st place goes to all them dern commercials). Oh Yuri, your such a good voice actor for Sasuke...that is, untill you have to show some emotion. I know it's been a while since *grunt"Loser"grunt* but I've gotta tell you, Yuri lacked that nice degree of emotion that Sasuke's Japanese VA had. When me and my sister saw Sasuke's Japanese death scene, she cried, but when she saw it in english, she laughed....But other than that the dub's awsome, awsome to the max!


----------



## ArioNeko (Jan 4, 2006)

As per request I willr ant about a VA other than Maile... though I won't stop from isnerting the comment ehre and there. IveGotCandy had a good diea so how bout I talka bout Sasuke for a bit?


Yea lets step away from Maile Flannigan whom we already have established as a crappy VA and look to Yuri Lowenthal. 

Like many VAs in this series Yuri fails at expressing expressing emotion. What does it meant to 'express emotion' for a VA?


> In order to be convincing to an audience, an actor need only reproduce the visible and audible manifestations of any emotional state he is trying to convey: that is, look happy, sound angry, and so on. In duplicating just the outward embodiments, small bits of the emotions can creep into an actor's mind, but ultimately, an actor is not out to feel a certain way. He or she is out to make an audience feel a certain way.


This is where they fail. As Tegan Goerges in the above linked article said voice acting is about expressing those emotions. In their speach many of the Naruto VAs fail at expressing the emotions with the speach. Sure they read their script but emotions go beyond words into how they are read. If one wants to express fear for example (As Yuri was unable to express in referancer to Zabuza) one might have a trembling voice and the short, quick breaths. As one guy who's father was a proffesional VA a common mistake made in voice acting that can be see A LOT in Naruto particularly in Naruto & Sasuke is anger. Rather than changing their tone and deepening the voice they yell. While I get thet they are yelling and increaing their volume a common side of anger they are only expressing one side of the speech patterns of anger.

You don't think that these slight changes can make a difference?
While I love to make fun of him many times refering him as Crispy Seamen look at some of Chrispen Freeman's sample he has on his site:
commercial demo | promo demo | animation demo
Just slight changes in his voice can say totally different things. Each are the same voice but with slight changes he can match hismelf to a character.




Told you I do requests...


----------



## Masaki (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow, if you think Yuri's bad, then you definitly have high standards.  Have you seen the kind of crap that went on in One Piece?  Sanji has the worst voice you could possibly imagine.  Chopper in Heavy Point has a hugely deep voice.  None of them can act.  The music is horrible.


----------



## ArioNeko (Jan 4, 2006)

Actually Yuri is not bad he jsut has his flaws. Sure he can get over it with more experience. Unlike Maile Flannigan he knows his stuff. As another plus the dude is fluent in japanese so he does in pronunciatiosn right... unlike Maile Flanigan.


----------



## Manetheren (Jan 4, 2006)

SacredNic said:
			
		

> ... using incorrect translation...




umm...  WHERE?

This one i gotta hear.


----------



## Foxeye (Jan 5, 2006)

Personally I think some people expect too much off the bat.  Another one of the double standards between dubbed anime and American cartoons.


----------



## Catnip (Jan 5, 2006)

The only compliant I have is that I wish they had the endings with the j-pop music. I really like the song called, 'wind'.


----------



## Drama (Jan 5, 2006)

why cant Naruto Keep its creadits like the Anbu(JAP) version?
like into and outro songs the same. i mean they are Jap songs
and yea kids cant understand them, but i dont and i still think its 
sounds good, really good actually they are catchy songs thats for sure.
i mean look at GUNDAM SEED their intro and outro 
are just like the originals in Jap. i just dont understand that...


----------



## Podgi (Jan 5, 2006)

Did they change the names in the dub naruto?


----------



## Inactive Roxas (Jan 5, 2006)

No, everyone has their original names. The only changes are translations of jutsus.


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 5, 2006)

All of the names were kept the same, Podgi.


----------



## Podgi (Jan 5, 2006)

hehe..i dont live in america so no dubs for me~~, and i dont really know about them...did they take out the sexy no jutsu?


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 5, 2006)

They kept it; they just called it "Sexy Jutsu" and if I'm not mistaken, they added more clouds.


----------



## Podgi (Jan 6, 2006)

haha, more clouds!

did they take out the nosebleed thing ? or did they lessen the blood?


----------



## ArioNeko (Jan 6, 2006)

Yea both of that too.


----------



## Foxeye (Jan 6, 2006)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Actually Yuri is not bad he jsut has his flaws. Sure he can get over it with more experience. Unlike Maile Flannigan he knows his stuff. As another plus the dude is fluent in japanese so he does in pronunciatiosn right... unlike Maile Flanigan.



She does ok on that Irish pig cartoon.  Not that I'd expect you'd watch that.


----------



## IveGotCandy (Jan 6, 2006)

^ I'm watching it right now! Mmmmm, Bacon.


----------



## neige feu (Jan 6, 2006)

*definitely in agreement*

kakashi's and zabuza's voice overs arnt that bad but naruto's must be fired, also sakura, and sasuke must come up with better insults than *loser*


----------



## Peliqua (Jan 6, 2006)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> You don't think that these slight changes can make a difference?
> While I love to make fun of him many times refering him as Crispy Seamen look at some of Chrispen Freeman's sample he has on his site:
> commercial demo | promo demo | animation demo



Haha, his animation demo... "IM NOT BALD, I HAVE BANGS YOU FRIGID BITCH!"


----------



## Foxeye (Jan 7, 2006)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> @ Foxeye
> Got the name of the show? 0.o;; No dun think it would be something I would _Time for my snide comment:_
> I would think she would be more of a cow person than a pig... but that will do to. Guess it makes to a good effect. Both are farm animals but never expected Maile to be one to roll in her own filth... Great mental image huh?
> (Think Osaka)
> ...



It's called Piggley Winks.  And I knew you don't watch it because kids your age don't watch PBS.  I caught it a few times while babysitting,, and saw her site while checking it.  And by the way you sound about it, it seems as if you were expecting them to just have Junko Takeuchi reprise but in English.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 7, 2006)

Now, now.  We can't expect all American VAs to be fluent in Japanese, can we?  Plus, I thought that when Naruto mispronounced Sharingan when it was first mentioned, despite it being unintentional, it sounded like he was pretty much saying "Wait, what is that?" instead of "Well, I heard the name before, but..."

And yes, I agree that Naruto's voice is annoying.  Isn't it supposed to be?

The only difference between the dub and original voices are that the dub Naruto's voice is a bit higher pitched.  It even sounds a bit scratchy like the original's.  And the acting?  Yes, I have to admit that it could be better, but it isn't horrible (ever hear the dubbed "Luffy, help me" scene in the Arlong arc of One Piece?).


----------



## Jimbosan (Jan 7, 2006)

Foxeye said:
			
		

> Personally I think some people expect too much off the bat.  Another one of the double standards between dubbed anime and American cartoons.



expect to much off the bat? now i havent been keeping up cause i think its terrible and obviously im not alone. but im pretty sure its close to 20 episodes in already. so its safe to say its been enough time . and its still pretty bad


----------



## Kyuubisan727 (Jan 7, 2006)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Whent hey don't take something out I love how they add stuffg in.
> 
> 
> *Secret Art of Water Ice Crystal Magic Demonic Mirror Technique*
> ...



yeah, the Japanese name for Haku?s Mirror move sounds better anyway

Makyou Hyoshyo or something like that


----------



## son_michael (Jan 7, 2006)

if you people had never seen the subs you wouldn't be complaining, you would love naruto just from watching the english dubs, so its great that dubs were made because these dubs will deffinetley bring people who dont know about anime on the computer, into anime..on the computer!


----------



## Yusako Yuraneshima (Jan 7, 2006)

I think the Dub is pretty decent considering what it could be.... Yea it has  downfalls just like everything else...But its still pretty damn good.


----------



## Foxeye (Jan 8, 2006)

The guys who keep going on about how bad Maile Flanagan is, I'd love to see you do better.  The same thing to you Japanophiles.


----------



## Kankuro10123 (Jan 8, 2006)

ya the dub could have been better but its better than nothing lol

i like the japanese version better by far


----------



## Peacehomes (Jan 8, 2006)

Hopefully they find a different voice actor for Choji. It's going to be torture for me once Choji gets involved more plot wise.


----------



## SakuraHinata (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello!  

I am new to this forum and to Naruto. I have only found Naruto on Cartoon Network. I can not say how the original Japanese Voice actors sound but I can say that I am enjoying the Naruto with the English Voice actors. I am not sure if I would have found Naruto or many other of the Anime that I watch without the English Voice actors. I wish I could say without a doubt which was better but I can say that it does not matter to me that Naruto is not in the original Japanese. I still really like what I am seeing. I am laughing and with the last episodes I have been seeing feeling like crying. I am drawn into the action of the show and the feeling of the show even without the original Japanese Voice actors. 

I just wanted to say that in any language Naruto is really a great show. So for me I am happy to have the chance to see the English Naruto.


----------



## Seany (Jan 8, 2006)

My only complaint is about the emotion. Whenever there is a sad part, it feels like they don't even care. They need to pick up on it.


----------



## yangxu (Jan 8, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> My only complaint is about the emotion. Whenever there is a sad part, it feels like they don't even care. They need to pick up on it.



VAs here don't get paid well and they don't see the job as part of their lives... so you can't expect the same emotional speeches be repeated by a dubber.


----------



## ArioNeko (Jan 8, 2006)

yangxu said:
			
		

> VAs here don't get paid well and they don't see the job as part of their lives... so you can't expect the same emotional speeches be repeated by a dubber.



Dude what do you mean they don't get paid? They are all members of the Screen Actors Guild. If they did not get paid and did not get paid well their union would throw a fit. I know earlier in the year EA was having troubles with them. The Screen Actors Guild is quite powerfull do not doubt them.

Well not like she has some sorta uber day job and does hard labor or something. I don't like my job but that does not stop me from doing quality work. My job is a part of my life wether I like it or not. Its not liek she is doing it for free or if proffesional VAing is a hobby of hers or something.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 8, 2006)

_Sorry -- no spoilers, not even in quotes.  ~Nah-nah_

Despite all this, Naruto is a very youth oriented show.  Its dark and intense at times, but its really aimed at kids.  Its also a very positive, upbeat, and optimistic show.  While shows like Fullmetal Alchemist are very harsh and dark.


----------



## Cronic Nytemare (Jan 8, 2006)

Animes like full metal alchemist, naruto, inuyasha, bleach ,etc. in my opinion all are directed towards the same age group. Why would Full metal and inuyasha be any different? They both have young kids dying, and scenes that have violent nature in them. Anime that are for kids younger are ones like pokemon, yu-gi-oh,  digimon, and possibly card captors. those are the level of toonami. If they cant handle certain scenes why bother changing them wrather than put it on a network that is for these kinds of things. Anime that deals with death/killing and blood and swearing is aimed at more mature audience and should not be dumbed down so kiddies can watch it.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Jan 9, 2006)

It just gets more mature as the series goes on, at least in my opinion. .  But anway, even in Japan, it's actually considers a _kid's show_.  Ratings are just different in Japan than in America and other parts of the world.   I know a Japanese Exchange Student and talked to her about Naruto and she even says that Naruto is consider a kid's show.

And Toonami nowadays are aimed more at pre-teens to teens or somewhere along that line.


----------



## UchihaShikamaru (Jan 9, 2006)

Cronic Nytemare said:
			
		

> Heres a thought, Maybe they should not have put it on toonami! It is not a cartoon for kids. It deals with the subjects of death, violence, demons, betrayal, etc. It also has foul language. Maybe they should have done what they did with samurai champloo and place it on adult swim at least then nothing would get editted except for extreme curse wordse. Would have been btter than trying to tone it down for 10yr olds who probably see just as much violence in the news or movies that there parents let them see. All for money cause they "Think" kids pay more money for anime schwag. Maybe they havent seen the statistics for Conventions where the average 16+ teen will shell out $100+ a day.
> just my two cents worth on the anime recently and the people who praise it like god, when actuallly its a false idol.



Hate to break it to you buddy but, Naruto is in fact a show for kids, the issue is not age it's government and the media. Japan allows stuff that the U.S. never would. I've seen your other post about FMA and Inuyasha, but I can only agree with FMA as a more adult/16+ oriented show. I know you might say that theres blood, swearing, violence, etc. but have you ever seen the commercials that air during Naruto in Japan? They mainly consist of Pampers, McDonalds, Beeatlebots, and shampoo, with the exception of the shampoo these are all kid oriented products. I don't think it has enough violence to go on Adult Swim, and lord knows there are only a few times when Naruto is really "deep" persay compared to FMA. So to you my friend I can say only this, get the unedited DVD's when they become available, and you should be glad that Naruto did not suffer the same fate as One Piece. 4kids you murderous bastards.


----------



## Cronic Nytemare (Jan 9, 2006)

UchihaShikamaru said:
			
		

> Hate to break it to you buddy but, Naruto is in fact a show for kids, the issue is not age it's government and the media. Japan allows stuff that the U.S. never would. I've seen your other post about FMA and Inuyasha, but I can only agree with FMA as a more adult/16+ oriented show. I know you might say that theres blood, swearing, violence, etc. but have you ever seen the commercials that air during Naruto in Japan? They mainly consist of Pampers, McDonalds, Beeatlebots, and shampoo, with the exception of the shampoo these are all kid oriented products. I don't think it has enough violence to go on Adult Swim, and lord knows there are only a few times when Naruto is really "deep" persay compared to FMA. So to you my friend I can say only this, get the unedited DVD's when they become available, and you should be glad that Naruto did not suffer the same fate as One Piece. 4kids you murderous bastards.



Yes Naruto may be considered a kids show in japan but i was not refering to japan when i made the statement I was going by US standards and would say its a upper teen show and hense should have been put on adult swim if it had to be censored so much to be put on toonami. Whats wrong withsugesting that would have been better for everyone if less edits happened.

_-snipped-_

 I can enjoy something when it is good. (ex dub FLCL, samurai champloo) great shows in english and jap and with barely and edits. That is the definition of a good dub. One where blatant edits occur often is not. now if you did not see the subs you would be confused why you saw a black screen heard some metal clanging, and all of a sudden zabuza's arm is broken/useless. Not to mention why you look at the floor with a small pool of blood for 10 sec when there suppose to be blood. Finally they changed Raikiri's sound for what ever reason and now the name Chidori(1000 bird chirping) makes no sense when later Gai describes it in the chuunin exam, and thats all sasuke ever screems.


----------



## UchihaShikamaru (Jan 9, 2006)

Cronic Nytemare said:
			
		

> Yes Naruto may be considered a kids show in japan but i was not refering to japan when i made the statement I was going by US standards and would say its a upper teen show and hense should have been put on adult swim if it had to be censored so much to be put on toonami. Whats wrong with sugesting that would have been better for everyone if less edits happened.


 
First off I would like to thank you for providing a straightforward, non sarcastic, analytical evaluation of my response, secondly I do believe you are entitled to your own opinion and I would like to think of these next possible quotes back and forth as a debate rather than a heated argument. An entertaining debate, not a net battle, is what I ask for and hope this will not break down to a back and forth spam, (I think we can both equaly say that we despise those ordeals with a deep hatred). With that out of the way, my rebuttal.

If I may, I would like to comment on your comments on different anime that pretain to the subject first - 

I do not know if this is because you have never seen the sub or it is just your opinion but, One Piece is quite more violent and deep than Naruto. I am a big fan of Naruto but I have to admit that the characters and ordeals they go through are on the calibur of what you consider Naruto to be.

Then there is your usage of Samurai Champloo. I believe the dub to be well casted, action scenes and the lot are in fact left in the dub. I in fact remember watching Samurai Champloo when it was first released online, I too survived the wait for the final episodes, and, like Bebop, enjoyed it very much. However, you comment on its perfection on a dub for an english audiance. In terms of the reasons you listed you left out one key concept: content. The problem with bringing Champloo to the West was it's mass usage of eastern culture (As the song suggests it is an anime thats a 'far east style with the spirit of the wild west') The jokes, content, puns, and material makes it harder for the viewer to understnad as a whole (I showed the DVD dub to many of my friends who just did not understand it).

Now on to Naruto

Even though it has death and themes, this does not rectify it to be an older teen program. If you were to provide examples on how exactly is a older teen program it would be helpful. Why Naruto is on Toonami and not [adult swim] is puerly marketing. Toonami just reaches more. More kids, more people, more consumers. And, as the Nielsen Ratings show, it is doing quite well. If you have complaints about this I suggest ditching capitalisim, though last time I tried that I almost died of starvation and had to resort to eating roadkill...those were not times I was proud of. Last time Toonami left things unedited, Outlaw Star went off the air, a funny little incident which I remember well, and if Naruto goes off, then no unedited DVDs, and other items. Lastly, the reason why it cannot be moved to [adult swim], is simply schedueling problems, too many good shows, too few audience, you can give them an email, but I dont think they will budge.

Also, in regards to the name changes, they will probably leave in 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chidori and Rasengan


. I feel their constant usage of it will be used like Goku's Kamehameha in the dub (just left it in due to it's constant usage, the inability to go over the flaps, and how ridiculous it sounds when translated)

I hope I put my point out well. If you feel the need you can respond, if not then no matter, I understand. Remember, I am not enforcing my opinon on to you, I am simply just stating the way I look at things and what I see askew in your claim from which I would be happy to get a better vantage point of.


----------



## Romangod (Jan 9, 2006)

Obviously watching all the sub episodes and whatnot still haven't convinced you that Naruto is a KIDS show. It does NOT belong on Adult Swim because it's main theme is childish. It won't fit in, and will suffer the same fate Detective Conan did.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 9, 2006)

TheKyubi said:
			
		

> the Samurai Champloo manga is rated T the same thing as the Naruto manga if Samurai Champloo could be on AS why not Naruto (just srinkle some more blood and keep the origional dialouge and it's AS material)



So what?  Manga and anime are two different things.  If you are too dim to see the OBVIOUS and vastly difference in content and language between Naruto and Samurai Champloo, that's your problem.



> like i said Samurai Chaploo is the same rating as Naruto (T) so if SC can be on adult swim so can Naruto



Naruto is a kids show.  Its a youth oriented show.  Samurai Champloo is an older themed show aimed at older viewers.  Its bloodier, darker, and harsher than Naruto.  The main characters aren't teens and pre-teens like Naruto (save Fuu).  

And the ratings for the anime are not the same so enough already.


----------



## Cronic Nytemare (Jan 9, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Naruto is a kids show.  Its a youth oriented show.  Samurai Champloo is an older themed show aimed at older viewers.  Its bloodier, darker, and harsher than Naruto.  The main characters aren't teens and pre-teens like Naruto (save Fuu).
> 
> And the ratings for the anime are not the same so enough already.



Umm.... Actually Mugen is 18 making him a teen last time i checked and Fuu is 16. 2 out of 3 main characters are teens. and who cares if there not teens there are plenty of joke animes where the character is not always a teen or below. just because they are over teens doesnt automatically give it a higher or lower rating.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 9, 2006)

Cronic Nytemare said:
			
		

> Umm.... Actually Mugen is 18 making him a teen last time i checked and Fuu is 16. 2 out of 3 main characters are teens. and who cares if there not teens there are plenty of joke animes where the character is not always a teen or below. just because they are over teens doesnt automatically give it a higher or lower rating.



Mugen's 18, so he's a young adult.  I don' think he's that young though.

And the main characters of Naruto are KIDS.  They are not young adults.  They are not 18.  Its because the show is aimed SPECIFICALLY at people in that age bracket or younger since they empathize with the characters more that way.

Once again, if you can't see the OBVIOUS differences between Champloo and Naruto, that's your problem.  Champloo is clearly a more adult, violent, and provocative series.  Its very harsh, and dark.  Naruto isn't and its a lot more juvenile at times.  Champloo is a much more mature audiences series.


----------



## Cronic Nytemare (Jan 9, 2006)

@Vile One

Once Again, Just because the age of the main character may be younger or older does not mean thats what it the target audience is. Look up an anime called Beating Angel Dokuro-chan. The main characters are in Middle School possibly High school and its deffnately not a kids show. We are not comparing the two as much as you make it out to be. I am just saying if the anime has dark parts in it and deals with subjects that are on a touchy nature with a network why not just leave it in it original state and put it on a slot that is for anime that is for upper teens. Come on there no way Inuyasha is worse than naruto, same for bleach.




@nah-nah
Excuse me before you delete my last post i was not insulting the man directly for his views i was just asking him if he even bothered watching the original japanese anime. Because i know quite alot of dubbies who will lie to your face and say they been watching since the beginging back in 2004 and will try to fake knowing everything, so you see i was not insulting him directly just asking if he has seen the original or was lying. kinda of wierd when your join date is this month. so please read carefully when you edit cause you may get cofused and edit wrongfully.


----------



## x_rex30 (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't dislike the dub because I'm just some stupid fanboy of subs and detest all dubs. I've switched to english with many series, 2 examples being FMA and Escaflowne.. I switched around with escaflowne, then around the 5th episode decided to stick with the english, and I saw 5 fansubs of FMA, but I liked the dub based on what I've seen on Adult Swim.. and now I'm sticking with the dub. 


The Naruto dub is worse in some ways IMO, and I personally have trouble liking Narutos voice actor. Yes it sounds imature like in the original, but Naruto is captivating when being serious in the sub where other characters in the anime take him seriously and it's believable that people that are watching Naruto would take him serious. In english when Naruto is being serious.. it's a bit worse in *my opinion*.. maybe it's not but I'm not making concrete conclusions about it like some people are.


----------



## Jimbosan (Jan 10, 2006)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Dude what do you mean they don't get paid? They are all members of the Screen Actors Guild. If they did not get paid and did not get paid well their union would throw a fit. I know earlier in the year EA was having troubles with them. The Screen Actors Guild is quite powerfull do not doubt them.
> 
> Well not like she has some sorta uber day job and does hard labor or something. I don't like my job but that does not stop me from doing quality work. My job is a part of my life wether I like it or not. Its not liek she is doing it for free or if proffesional VAing is a hobby of hers or something.



i agree with you. they're shouldnt be any excuse for a half assed job. the fact that we're all debating on how much they get paid reflects how bad the voice over is. for all the dub lovers listen, naruto is a great show. but the va's dont do it for me personaly. watch other cartoons that arent even made for an older audience and you'll notice, even those va's arent too bad. avatar i think has a great cast. there's emotion and excitement throughout. im just very disapointed that naruto didnt get the high quality va's. its expected for a show as good as naruto


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 10, 2006)

Cronic Nytemare said:
			
		

> @Vile One
> 
> Once Again, Just because the age of the main character may be younger or older does not mean thats what it the target audience is. Look up an anime called Beating Angel Dokuro-chan. The main characters are in Middle School possibly High school and its deffnately not a kids show. We are not comparing the two as much as you make it out to be. I am just saying if the anime has dark parts in it and deals with subjects that are on a touchy nature with a network why not just leave it in it original state and put it on a slot that is for anime that is for upper teens. Come on there no way Inuyasha is worse than naruto, same for bleach.



Adult Swim is aimed at the 18-34 demographic.  You put Naruto on that timeslot and you automatically alienate MILLIONS of potential viewers and younger people.  _-snipped-_  Cartoon Network knows what they have here.  Its a very broad and popular series that spans for many groups  This is NOT an Adult Swim show.  I could care less about Inuyasha.  Champloo and Naruto are clearly NOT the same type of show and one is clearly meant for an older more mature audience and Naruto just isn't.

If anyone here wants to defend Crynoic Nytemare's ridiculous arguments please feel free.

Cartoon Network has already addressed why they don't show it on Adult Swim, and its simply because they want younger people to be able to watch it.  They lose that element if they only show it on Adult Swim.  They made the right choice.


----------



## Jimbosan (Jan 10, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Adult Swim is aimed at the 18-34 demographic.  You put Naruto on that timeslot and you automatically alienate MILLIONS of potential viewers and younger people.  Are you that idiotic?  Cartoon Network knows what they have here.  Its a very broad and popular series that spans for many groups  This is NOT an Adult Swim show.  I could care less about Inuyasha.  Champloo and Naruto are clearly NOT the same type of show and one is clearly meant for an older more mature audience and Naruto just isn't.
> 
> If anyone here wants to defend Crynoic Nytemare's ridiculous arguments please feel free.
> 
> Cartoon Network has already addressed why they don't show it on Adult Swim, and its simply because they want younger people to be able to watch it.  They lose that element if they only show it on Adult Swim.  They made the right choice.



for once your kinda sorta right. however naruto originally is an adult cartoon. if it wasnt so heavily edited then it would belong on adult swim. personally i think its where it belongs. im not concerned with little kids watching the show. im concerned with the show living up to its full potential. what difference does it make if kids watch it. what are you a kid? arent you 22? why would you wanna watch it on toonami with the other 11 year old kids.


----------



## x_rex30 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm embarrassed to show people Naruto in English form. It sounds too much like I'm watching teen titans or something. My GOD!! I've seen plenty of children animes in japanese to realize that the Naruto is more mature sounding in terms of actors compared to other kids show, that's why I say the enlish dub ruined the overall feel of it. Even when Naruto is being serious in the english it's hard to believe in characters taking him serious in the show.. he sounds too much like a whiny kid with no point in the enlish version and notice how even when he sounds cool when being serious at times in the earlier episodes of Naruto in Japanese, notice later on in the series he sounds even more cool at the more serious moments and more mature. That better happen with the english version.. as for now in the enlish version, he always seems to sound worse when he get's serious and about the same as the japanese version when he's being an immature fool. Damn so much embarrassment has come from watching it by other people. And odd comments have come insulting it. That has never happened with the japanese version and it has been easy to get people into the series. When I try to get people into the series through the english version it seems to never work. Go figure.


----------



## Romangod (Jan 10, 2006)

Naruto has some mature elements, just like most "shonen's" (another reason why it's a kids show) but for the most part the main theme is too kiddish to fit around Bebop, Champloo, Paranoia Agent, etc.

It'll fail just like Detective Conan did. Yeah the show had content that would only be suitible on Adult Swim, but since the main theme was too kidish (the shows relied too much on kids) it failed to get the adult ratings "Adult Swim" wanted.

That's exactly why Naruto doesn't belong on Adult Swim. It has more kid appeal, than adult appeal. And putting it on Adult Swim would be a waste of it's potential.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 10, 2006)

The thing is, adults will still watch it on Toonami.  But kids can't watch it on Adult Swim.  Its that fucking simple.  Why do people have to be so fucking obtuse about it?


----------



## Foxeye (Jan 10, 2006)

If you are 12 you're a kid.


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 10, 2006)

the voice actors for almost all english animes SUCK and are really corny which is why u shouldnt even watch it, just buy or dl it


----------



## hakke (Jan 10, 2006)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> for once your kinda sorta right. however naruto originally is an adult cartoon. if it wasnt so heavily edited then it would belong on adult swim. personally i think its where it belongs. im not concerned with little kids watching the show. im concerned with the show living up to its full potential. what difference does it make if kids watch it. what are you a kid? arent you 22? why would you wanna watch it on toonami with the other 11 year old kids.



Yea' its not your concern simply because your older and you're didnt pay an insane amount of money for the rights to each episode and you're not in the business of making money of it.

But Viz is... and the main viewers WILL be kids, of course Viz wants as many viewers as possible, so one wanting the show on AS would be selfish, and I still dont see this "heavy editing" done to the show so far.


----------



## Cronic Nytemare (Jan 10, 2006)

@ Vile One
What main theme are you talking abou that is so kidish here? Yes naruto can be childish and foolhardy at times. But quest what? He is a kid, of course he will act stupidly every so often but is not the main theme of the show. Its about being a ninja and the life of a shinobi. I think Haku & Zabuza put it best about the life of a shinobi. They live as tools of their village to kill when ordered to and to carry out their mission at any cost. A life of a shinobi is not a kid oriented theme. What toonami has done to Naruto has made it for kids with the remove of blood coming of the body, remove of the use demon and "to kill" someone randomly taken out, weapons edit out when hitting an oponent, etc. I consider this heavey editting to what its original content was. Maybe not as bad as One Piece, but still significant enough. 

I could careless what is better for the company to make money, I am looking at this as a fan of the series not a buisnessman. Leave the show intact and not make pointless edits. If it was the quality of FLCL, champloo, cowboy bebop dub( In terms of edits and VA) I Would love the dub as much as any dubbie. Fact is why make pointless censor just to make it appropriate for an age group. If you need to make those edit to show it on the channel obviosly the show is not for that age group if it needs to be edit regularly.

 Not to mention I know plenty of people under 18 that watch Adult swim. If a program is good enough people will watch it no matter what. The only ones who would be turned off by the Adult swim logo would be "Soccer moms" and who really cares about them anyways since they make life for a fan of anime/gamming difficult with them always wanting to edit this and remove that.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 10, 2006)

Cronic Nytemare said:
			
		

> @ Vile One
> What main theme are you talking abou that is so kidish here? Yes naruto can be childish and foolhardy at times. But quest what? He is a kid, of course he will act stupidly every so often but is not the main theme of the show. Its about being a ninja and the life of a shinobi.



Naruto is about childhood youth, innocence, and ideals.  Naruto strives and fights for his somewhat unrealistic ideals in a world where they really aren't valid.  But time after time, Naruto proves that his way is the right way.  We don't have to kill people, you shouldn't live your life for revenge and hate, and even if you grew up in the worst of circumstances you can still be a good person.  You have that choice.  To best sum up what I'm talking about, I'm going to quote Edward Elric from Fullmetal Alchemist:



> ?But still I . . . if I try hard, then I should obtain something. If I work hard I can save anyone. If I pay a sacrifice then I can find true happiness. I want to believe in that equivalent trade. That isn?t reality. But if that?s a child?s reasoning, then I?ll be a child!?





			
				Cryonic Nytmare said:
			
		

> I think Haku & Zabuza put it best about the life of a shinobi. They live as tools of their village to kill when ordered to and to carry out their mission at any cost. A life of a shinobi is not a kid oriented theme. What toonami has done to Naruto has made it for kids with the remove of blood coming of the body, remove of the use demon and "to kill" someone randomly taken out, weapons edit out when hitting an oponent, etc. I consider this heavey editting to what its original content was. Maybe not as bad as One Piece, but still significant enough.



I guess you missed all the blood they left in from the last few episodes.  Kakashi stilled KILLED Haku last time I checked.

And what the episode proves is that Haku and Zabuza are WRONG to live their lives that way.  The anime reinforces Naruto's values and beliefs that there's MORE to the life of shinobi than what people like Haku and Zabuza say.  

There are no heavy edits.  There have been some slight edits.  Naruto still said he would KILL Haku and Mizuki.  Haku still turned Naruto and Sasuke into human pin cushions.  People get slashed stabbed and impaled with shuriken, kunai, and swords.  _-snipped-_  Have you watched the show at all?  Its all still there you _-snipped-_.



			
				Cryonic Nytmare said:
			
		

> I could careless what is better for the company to make money, I am looking at this as a fan of the series not a buisnessman. Leave the show intact and not make pointless edits. If it was the quality of FLCL, champloo, cowboy bebop dub( In terms of edits and VA) I Would love the dub as much as any dubbie. Fact is why make pointless censor just to make it appropriate for an age group. If you need to make those edit to show it on the channel obviosly the show is not for that age group if it needs to be edit regularly.



You fail as a businessman because you obviously don't know what the hell you are talking about.  Where is your business degree?

The show has been left intact.  Have edits been made?  Yes.  But this isn't what they did to Sailor Moon or Dragon Ball.  People still die, people still get hurt very badly, they haven't hacked it up into a different series.  The translation is FAITHFUL.  

Its simply because standards and practices in the US are different than content in Japan.  In Japan they get away with a lot more.  

Cartoon Network made a smart decision.  They saw how popular Naruto is with the kids in Japan and that would be FOOLISH to just not capitalize on this in the US.  So they made some conservative edits and put it on Toonami and its one of the most highest rated shows on cable television right now.  They are getting huge ratings they are hitting all the demographics intended, I have facts.



> Not to mention I know plenty of people under 18 that watch Adult swim. If a program is good enough people will watch it no matter what. The only ones who would be turned off by the Adult swim logo would be "Soccer moms" and who really cares about them anyways since they make life for a fan of anime/gamming difficult with them always wanting to edit this and remove that.



It doesn't matter.  For Naruto they want teens and pre-teens to tune in.  

Adult Swim's major audience once again, 18-34.  It doesn't have the ridiculously large audience that watches Naruto on Toonami.  Once again, this has been reflected in the huge ratings Naruto has garnered.

All you have Cryonic is your own whiney opinions on how you think they should've done it.  

This session is closed. Thank you, SAYO FUCKING NARA kyu !


----------



## Cronic Nytemare (Jan 11, 2006)

@Vile One

Wow your reply was both CHILDISH and irrelevant. maybe you should re read your words before you hit post. First off I said I was not a buisness man and was not looking at naruto in this sense. I was stating this as a fan of the series, and my disliking of what they have done to the series just so they could market it for kids. You sir need to chill the hell down, you act like I have insulted your mother. Or is it that you are a loyal brown nosing dubbie that refuses to hear the opinions of anyone who may have a different opinon about the way the english version came out.

I will however give you propts on a major theme of naruto and thats that violence does not solve everything and to do things your own way, but the show does have other themes and some of the characters and subject matter at times can be very dark. The show has an even mix of morals and goofeyness and dark violent situations. 

Also, I would like to get your view on what just exactly is "Kids" because last time i checked things that were for kids were animes like "Pokemon, Digimon, Sgt. keroro, Card Captor Sakura, etc." These are "KIDS" shows which contain subjects that kids can get into. They also have very little violence and little to no swearing, subjects dealing with death, demons, Killing etc. Naruto has alot of these factors that would not make this a "kids" show in America because of what we come to as standards for Kids. This is obvious in that Viz Has to make repedetive edits to the show in order to make it appropriate for its targeted audience. To me having to edit to make it appropriate for the auidence does not mean the show itself is made for kids if this must be done.

I am also not an elite bashing all dubs and people who like them. I too like many dubs if they are decent. The ones i keep mentioning are FLCL, Samurai Champloo, CowBoybebop, Ranma. What I define as a good dub is that of;
-Minimal Edits, these shows had little edits to make jokes make sense in america and slight variations in the translations to make more sense in english. Other than that no edits to content. Naruto on the other had as a couple in almost every episode. This is moderate editting which i Dislike very much in Dubs.
-Voice Actors, If you listen to the ones I mention they sound very close to the original VAs. Their attitude and voice also matches their characters in a belivable manner. A couple of Narutos VA sound like they dont match the character or at times sound lacking in the effort department.

Again why are you so quick to anger when someone may post their views on the dub that may be negative? Why are you so for the dub, that you will defend it to the death? Are you working for the company or is it you are a dubbie as well and cant stand to see anyone have a negative opinion about the show? If you are not and are a fan like me I apologise and ask you then why if you are a fan of the series are you so happy to what they done? you would think you would like it to be shown in its original state with VAs who do the characters justice.

Now reply if you wish, but try to do so in a civilized manor. Prove me wrong that your not some 13yr old Kid who looses his temper quickly and like to shout out swear words at people just because their views may be different. Show me your not a "Kid"  in your response that is the "target audience" of the show. If not Just keep your comments to yourself, boy.


----------



## Dexo (Jan 11, 2006)

Cronic Nytemare said:
			
		

> Also, I would like to get your view on what just exactly is "Kids" because last time i checked things that were for kids were animes like "Pokemon, Digimon, Sgt. keroro, Card Captor Sakura, etc." These are "KIDS" shows which contain subjects that kids can get into. They also have very little violence and little to no swearing, subjects dealing with death, demons, Killing etc. Naruto has alot of these factors that would not make this a "kids" show in America because of what we come to as standards for Kids. This is obvious in that Viz Has to make repedetive edits to the show in order to make it appropriate for its targeted audience. To me having to edit to make it appropriate for the auidence does not mean the show itself is made for kids if this must be done.



Need I remind you what the word Shonen means...Young boy...repedative edits my ass...Have you been looking at the edit list's lately...No more than 5 edits and most of those are Blood edits...OMG some of teh blood was removed hackjob hackjob...You would be better off watching Elfed Lied if you like mass amounts of violence...Naruto is still not that mature of a series even in the Japanese version...  



			
				Cronic Nytemare said:
			
		

> I am also not an elite bashing all dubs and people who like them. I too like many dubs if they are decent. The ones i keep mentioning are FLCL, Samurai Champloo, CowBoybebop, Ranma. What I define as a good dub is that of;
> -Minimal Edits, these shows had little edits to make jokes make sense in america and slight variations in the translations to make more sense in english. Other than that no edits to content. Naruto on the other had as a couple in almost every episode. This is moderate editting which i Dislike very much in Dubs.
> -Voice Actors, If you listen to the ones I mention they sound very close to the original VAs. Their attitude and voice also matches their characters in a belivable manner. A couple of Narutos VA sound like they dont match the character or at times sound lacking in the effort department.



VA's are opinons...So fine even though I disagree I will accept it...Naruto is still getting an uncut release let me remind you...



			
				Cronic Nytemare said:
			
		

> Again why are you so quick to anger when someone may post their views on the dub that may be negative? Why are you so for the dub, that you will defend it to the death? Are you working for the company or is it you are a dubbie as well and cant stand to see anyone have a negative opinion about the show? If you are not and are a fan like me I apologise and ask you then why if you are a fan of the series are you so happy to what they done? you would think you would like it to be shown in its original state with VAs who do the characters justice.



For all your spouting about how much of a true fan you are I hope you actually buy Naruto DVD's or Buy the manga...because people who call themselves fans of a series and don't support the creators are trash...



			
				Cronic Nytemare said:
			
		

> Now reply if you wish, but try to do so in a civilized manor. Prove me wrong that your not some 13yr old Kid who looses his temper quickly and like to shout out swear words at people just because their views may be different. Show me your not a "Kid"  in your response that is the "target audience" of the show. If not Just keep your comments to yourself, boy.



Do you want to see my drivers license...how do I know you are really 22...you sure as hell don't act like one...


----------



## Dexo (Jan 11, 2006)

Cronic Nytemare said:
			
		

> First off learn your japanese words better before you use them to back up your statement. The word is "shounen" is a Japanese word usually translated as "Boy". In English, it usually refers to anime and manga which is primarily intended for boys. This is a means anything from Digimon to Berserk and other mature animes for "Boys".  So the word has nothing to do with age. Same goes for "Shojo" but, for girls.
> 
> Yu Yu Hakusho was an ok anime I dont know if it was as popular in Japan as say NAruto or Bleach and may have been an under the radar anime that people didnt know about in america to much. Look at other animes on AS, FMA, Samurai Champloo, and Inuyasha have grate ratings on AS, so that not a vary valid point.
> 
> ...






Beserk is a Seinen...



So you are right about that...but meh...Naruto's ratings are the highest for 9-14 and 14-17 age groups anyway...Like I said before blood does not make an anime mature...


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 11, 2006)

YuYu Hakusho was popular in Japan and was right up there with DBZ.  It was on for over 110 episodes, you bet it was fucking popular.  YuYu Hakusho didn't work out on Adult Swim either.  So they put it on Toonami.  The same thing would've happened with Naruto.

Its better this way, Cronic Nytmare just won't accept it.  I also don't have to prove jack to a close-minded otaku hater like you.  You don't believe I'm 22, I could give a rat's ass.  I'm not going to lift a finger to prove it to the likes of you.


----------



## Even (Jan 11, 2006)

yeah, wait until it gets released on DVD and buy it then and watch it with the original Japanese voices.


----------



## Romangod (Jan 11, 2006)

Cronic Nytemare said:
			
		

> @ Vile One
> What main theme are you talking abou that is so kidish here? Yes naruto can be childish and foolhardy at times. But quest what? He is a kid, of course he will act stupidly every so often but is not the main theme of the show. Its about being a ninja and the life of a shinobi. I think Haku & Zabuza put it best about the life of a shinobi. They live as tools of their village to kill when ordered to and to carry out their mission at any cost. A life of a shinobi is not a kid oriented theme. What toonami has done to Naruto has made it for kids with the remove of blood coming of the body, remove of the use demon and "to kill" someone randomly taken out, weapons edit out when hitting an oponent, etc. I consider this heavey editting to what its original content was. Maybe not as bad as One Piece, but still significant enough.
> 
> I could careless what is better for the company to make money, I am looking at this as a fan of the series not a buisnessman. Leave the show intact and not make pointless edits. If it was the quality of FLCL, champloo, cowboy bebop dub( In terms of edits and VA) I Would love the dub as much as any dubbie. Fact is why make pointless censor just to make it appropriate for an age group. If you need to make those edit to show it on the channel obviosly the show is not for that age group if it needs to be edit regularly.
> ...


Exactly. It's a buisness. And as a buisness.... They will do whichever way they get the most money.

Because they're a buisness. There, you answered it yourself. Viz knows that Naruto would appeal more to kids, than adults (and that's the truth) so they put it on Toonami. And by putting it on Adult Swim, it won't earn nearly as much money as it would on a kid's block. Same thing as Geonon knew that Samurai Champloo would appeal more to adults, that why it ended up on Adult Swim. As part of a buisness.... You always.... ALWAYS... Have to find the correct way to earn more money. Nothing else should matter.

But at least Viz was still able to create a good Naruto dub. I dreaded what happened to One Piece.

Naruto is just not an Adult Swim anime. It's just not nearly as mature as those anime I mentioned. Even with some of the mature elements it has, the whole thing still comes out as a kid's show.

Yes.... Some kids watch Adult Swim. But more kids watch Toonami. And since Naruto WAS MADE to cator to kids, it belongs there. Hence the strong ratings it gets. That means it belongs there.

Now... Pokemon, Kirby, Digimon, and all that are for YOUNG KIDS, while Naruto, One Piece, DBZ are for OLDER KIDS....... But not adults.

Learn that.


----------



## creativerealms (Jan 11, 2006)

Roman God, that was just great. I have been trying to say that for the longest time.


----------



## Cronic Nytemare (Jan 11, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> YuYu Hakusho was popular in Japan and was right up there with DBZ.  It was on for over 110 episodes, you bet it was fucking popular.  YuYu Hakusho didn't work out on Adult Swim either.  So they put it on Toonami.  The same thing would've happened with Naruto.
> 
> Its better this way, Cronic Nytmare just won't accept it.  I also don't have to prove jack to a close-minded otaku hater like you.  You don't believe I'm 22, I could give a rat's ass.  I'm not going to lift a finger to prove it to the likes of you.




First off, I even said I was not sure of the popularity of Yu Yu Hakusho in Japan, and I was saying that in america I didnt see a big fan following for it. When I went to cons I didnt see many people cosplay it, not many figure were  sold of it and you gernerally did not here it talked about much over in america as you did Naruto. Secondly numbers dont mean crap. Detective Conan has 300+ episodes and it did poorly in America. americans just not get into the show that well, same could be possibly said for Yu Yu Hakusho. Could have big in japan but not a great fan following in America. Another example is Gash Bell. Pretty big in america, great show with over 100 eps. but don't see much talk about it here in america. Its not where they place the anime so much as if america thinks its a good anime.

And its hard to take you seriously or believe your age when all you fucking do is throw a temper tantrum about stuff when i was trying to have valid debate. And you sir are the closes-minded ignorant person, maybe if you read my post you would see i dont hate anime I love it. I am not saying move it to adult swim at all, I was just merely stating my distaste for the edits that were uneccisary and wished that everyone else could enjoy the same anime that many fans have been for years. I felt the edits belittle the quality of the anime and don't do it justice, and wish for it to be left in its original state, and if that ment on another time slot or even another network who cares.

Now if my speech was to civilized for you since i know you can't have one decent word come out of your mouth let me break it down to you like this,
I am an Otaku I like all types of anime japanese and english if it is decent, I go to Cons, I Cosplay, I have an Anime Club, and I i like to share idea and differences about anime. You sir, are a brat little child who like to throw tampur tantrum when some one has a different opion about his "cartoons". So you know what Take your FUCKING Pampers and go cry to your mom in the house you live in, and stay in the litte dark corner and never come out again. Your name says it all, and you can go on for all I care cause I will come back every time to put you in your place.

Sennen Goroshi, You Just got Fed in the A.


----------



## Cronic Nytemare (Jan 11, 2006)

Romangod said:
			
		

> Exactly. It's a buisness. And as a buisness.... They will do whichever way they get the most money.
> 
> Because they're a buisness. There, you answered it yourself. Viz knows that Naruto would appeal more to kids, than adults (and that's the truth) so they put it on Toonami. And by putting it on Adult Swim, it won't earn nearly as much money as it would on a kid's block. Same thing as Geonon knew that Samurai Champloo would appeal more to adults, that why it ended up on Adult Swim. As part of a buisness.... You always.... ALWAYS... Have to find the correct way to earn more money. Nothing else should matter.
> 
> ...




Lets do some quick numbers here,

The age they are marketing to is young kids. The average amount of merchandise they buy yearly for one specific theme is low. Maybe a game or exspensive toy on his birthday or christmas, and some shirts and figures throughout the corse of the year.

Now lets the average Otaku being arond 15-16+. They Go to Cons every chance they get. They can dumb 200-$300 in a 3 day period on anime merchandise. After cons they regularly buy, gashapon, wall scrolls, T-shirts, Games, and anything else with that anime on it. Now say usually cons attendence is in the 1000s. Now all over the country their are cons going on all throughout the year. 

Which means the ones with jobs or go to cons can blow alot of money where as little kids have an allowance or mommies money which she prob wont blow tons of money on. I think Viz marketed the wrong group and didnt take these into account.

Theirs a little Econimics 101 for you.


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 11, 2006)

Alright, I've had enough of reading the unnecessary remarks about other people's maturity and validity based on age or difference of opinion.

I don't feel like editing out the flaming you all have been doing, and I'm tempted to delete every single one of your posts, but since I'm in a good mood, I won't.  From now on, PLEASE keep the debate at a CIVIL, MATURE level without the use of cursing and flaming someone.  

This is a Naruto Forum.  We all like Naruto.  Just because we don't agree about something doesn't mean we have to start hating one another because of it.

With that said, continue your debate as you please, minus the personal jabs, flaming, and cursing.


----------



## Dexo (Jan 11, 2006)

Yu Yu Hakusho was popular over here...but it did not hit it's peak until it went on Toonami...



			
				Cronic Nytemare said:
			
		

> Lets do some quick numbers here,
> 
> The age they are marketing to is young kids. The average amount of merchandise they buy yearly for one specific theme is low. Maybe a game or exspensive toy on his birthday or christmas, and some shirts and figures throughout the corse of the year.
> 
> ...



Economics 201 now...

The "otaku"(Which you should not use as it is a derogatory term) at that age are willing to spend money on such things and they do...To bad the "otaku" are such a small number of people that they have virtually no effect on the sales...targeting one group of people does not make a good business practice...Now Viz is mainly targeting the 8-14 age group with Naruto...8-14 year olds make up most of the market for sales relating to cartoons...anyway that still does not mean that the "otaku" would not buy the items still unless they are stupid and think that because kids like it, it is uncool now...but Like I said they are such a small part of the equation that they don't matter...

There is still stuff sold at the cons...so Viz makes money and there is stuff sold in official stores which makes them even more money because it is easier to get to than a con...

But They still did not dumb down Naruto...Some blood removed, Only one big script edit(but I find biting on your tounge and drowning in your blood kinda impossible anyway) and some other various scenes were removed but the point of the scences stayed intact(Kissing, Naruto stabbing his hand ect ect...) so Viz did not dumb it down at all and anyone of any age should still be able to enjoy it...


----------



## Romangod (Jan 11, 2006)

Cronic Nytemare said:
			
		

> Lets do some quick numbers here,
> 
> The age they are marketing to is young kids. The average amount of merchandise they buy yearly for one specific theme is low. Maybe a game or exspensive toy on his birthday or christmas, and some shirts and figures throughout the corse of the year.
> 
> ...


Sigh....

Look. Viz knows what they're doing. They are targeting the Naruto dub at the same demographic Naruto in Japan was targeted to.... Older kids.

Not that they didn't cator to the "otaku's" anyways since the dub is very good, but if that is ALL it relied on, a big property like Naruto would've been a waste. Shows like Naruto, One Piece, etc. are not shows that should be only shown to the otaku because their pontential in MORE than that. Just otaku ratings are not enough to keep these two big shows up, since otaku's make a very small percentage of the general veiwer. Everyone should know this.

Usually when dubbing companies see this, they try to localize the anime so it's more understandable to the general audience. Now sometimes.... They take that too far, as is evident with most of 4Kids works.... Such as One Piece.

But Viz was able to make the dub incredibly faithful to the original, AND put it on a high rated kid's block where it could truely shine. Since, as I said, Naruto has more kid appeal than adult appeal.

That's all it boils down to. That's why it's on Toonami. Since it has a stronger kid appeal, Viz knows it'll preform better in a kids block. Resulting in more money and all that good stuff.

No.... A company shouldn't take a show that is targeted at one age group, and aim it for another. That's what 4Kids did to One Piece. They took an "Older Kids" show, and made it into a "Little Kid's" show, pretty much aiming it  at the little kids who watch Pokemon or whatnot.

Not so with Naruto. Viz is aiming it at the same demgraphic it has in Japan. It just some minor things need to get edited becuse our censors are a bit stronger than theirs when it comes to this kinda stuff.

But nothing that is edited in Naruto makes it a "hack-job". It's one heck of a good dub, and I really don't see why people complain about it. But hey.... It's all opinion anyways....

Fact of the matter is.... Naruto's audience is on Toonami, and that's why it's there. Plain and simple. That's it.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 11, 2006)

Citing anime conventions and what people cosplay as and what otaku buy are not valid sources of information.  

I bet a large group of people that watch Naruto aren't even otaku or big anime fans.  They are probably just younger people that like Naruto.


----------



## Tora Boys and Ino Girls (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, here's my take on the Dubbed voices

NARUTO: On the plus side he sounds 12 and has that sharp pitch I pictured, where it falls short is it's lack of flexibility on tone.

SASUKE: Just as I pictured it, right down to how he sounds more like a 17 year old rather than a 12 year old.

SAKURA: The strongest voice talent so for. Appropriate, good with the funny parts, good with a cute parts, and good with the sad parts.

KAKASHI: From what I've seen of the dubbed anime, Kakashi seems far more....proper than he was in the manga. So I can't really blame the English voice actor for that, as it was likely the Japanese anime Sound Director's handiwork.

ZABUZA: I don't know how he sounded in the Japanese version, but I sure do like how he sounds in the dubbed version (especially his battle cry.)

HAKU: My only dissatisfaction is his voice is too low. Everything else is fine.

HINATA: Ideal so far ^ ^.

INO: I'll have to wait until I hear her flirting with Sasuke while quarreling with Sakura before I make my decision.

SHIKAMARU: The unexpected intensity aside, we have another exceptional voice talent to match the one given to Sakura.

CHOJI: Not what I pictured, but I doubt his original Japanese voice talent was either.

I'm realllly looking forward to hearing the voice talents given to Kiba, Shino, Neji, Temari, Tenten, and especially Rock Lee and Gai.


----------



## hakke (Jan 11, 2006)

numbers do the talk, no need to keep wasting time dabating against all this nonsense... targeting a TV show for "otaku's", Naruto being the same as FMA/SC,Naruto having major edits,etc. 

Look at toonami's numbers... highest rated show in both target age groups(was posted here at NF somewhere)... or easier... to just look at this topic's poll which seems to be full of "dubbies", as Nyte named them.

Nah-NAh:
Btw, This is "Episode 18 discussion" so I request to have all the offtopic posts deleted... or moved to complaints.


----------



## axx58 (Jan 11, 2006)

I can agrre with most  of you on the horrible dubbing, Naruto sounds like Luffy from one piece.


----------



## Cronic Nytemare (Jan 11, 2006)

One final topic on the matter and yes i appologise for going so far off topic didnt mean to get that way.
Yes Naruto is one of the better dubbed animes to come to america. Not the best but certainly not the worst. Naruto achieved high numbers because it is a kick ass show not because of any marketing or any other razzle dazzle. The reason things like Detective Conan and Yu Yu Hakusho failed because funimation like all their dubs sucked. They were voiced by people from DBZ, and they expected an older anime to do well in society when they want fresh new things. Was not the time slot that killed it, it was what they did to it that made it bomb. Just look at One Piece I heard that it got cancled cause the ratings were so bad because of the job they did.

However, Otakus (Fans of Anime not deragatory term), will spend lots of money of merchandise while people who may be into the show may be so just like a fad, and fads do come to end, and they do not want that when it comes to money making. So hopefully your right and naruto is here to stay I just hope people go out and buy the un-edited DVDs to get to fully appreciate naruto and not quote things from an edited show, cause we all know that "Dubbies"(term I use to mean annyoing people who just watch the English dub and think they know everything, hense English Elitist) all piss of true fans of the anime.

Done on that subject now lets all look foward to the next episode and hope they do this touching episode justice.


----------



## Romangod (Jan 11, 2006)

Cronic Nytemare said:
			
		

> One final topic on the matter and yes i appologise for going so far off topic didnt mean to get that way.
> Yes Naruto is one of the better dubbed animes to come to america. Not the best but certainly not the worst. Naruto achieved high numbers because it is a kick ass show not because of any marketing or any other razzle dazzle. The reason things like Detective Conan and Yu Yu Hakusho failed because funimation like all their dubs sucked. They were voiced by people from DBZ, and they expected an older anime to do well in society when they want fresh new things. Was not the time slot that killed it, it was what they did to it that made it bomb. Just look at One Piece I heard that it got cancled cause the ratings were so bad because of the job they did.
> 
> However, Otakus (Fans of Anime not deragatory term), will spend lots of money of merchandise while people who may be into the show may be so just like a fad, and fads do come to end, and they do not want that when it comes to money making. So hopefully your right and naruto is here to stay I just hope people go out and buy the un-edited DVDs to get to fully appreciate naruto and not quote things from an edited show, cause we all know that "Dubbies"(term I use to mean annyoing people who just watch the English dub and think they know everything, hense English Elitist) all piss of true fans of the anime.
> ...


Actually.... One Piece isn't cancaled. Here's the deal....

4Kids tried to cator the dub for "young kids" on 4Kidstv. That however..... Flopped hard. It got some of the worst ratings ever on 4Kidstv. However, once One Piece came on Toonami (a block that focuses on "older kids") it became the second highest rated show on the block (only behind Naruto) and is also #1 in it's timeslot for ratings with kids 9-14, the demographic One Piece was made for.

See? Even if it's still the crap dub, the block that it's in really DOES matter.

But.... That's enough for me too, we should get back on topic.


----------



## Cronic Nytemare (Jan 12, 2006)

Romangod said:
			
		

> Actually.... One Piece isn't cancaled. Here's the deal....
> 
> 4Kids tried to cator the dub for "young kids" on 4Kidstv. That however..... Flopped hard. It got some of the worst ratings ever on 4Kidstv. However, once One Piece came on Toonami (a block that focuses on "older kids") it became the second highest rated show on the block (only behind Naruto) and is also #1 in it's timeslot for ratings with kids 9-14, the demographic One Piece was made for.
> 
> ...




Hmm kids will watch anything it seems if you put it on toonami. Anything from that God awful One Piece Dub to Zatch Bell with the VA from Jimmy Nuetron on Nickelodeon *shivers* whats next to go on their hollywood mew mew -_-.
speaking of which i notice tha basically all anime on CN is shounen anime. What about putting some shojo anime up for the girls.


----------



## B33 (Jan 12, 2006)

*...*



			
				TheKyubi said:
			
		

> do u think he's acctually dead (i already know the answer)
> 
> 
> the Samurai Champloo manga is rated T the same thing as the Naruto manga if Samurai Champloo could be on AS why not Naruto (just srinkle some more blood and keep the origional dialouge and it's AS material)
> ...




Manga is rated by the company.  There is no universal rating for manga.  Your reasoning is very ignorant. Keep in mind that this is about ANIME, not MANGA. ANIME and MANGA are different.Plus The Samurai Champloo Anime is a lot more violent then the manga.  Naruto IS NOT Adult Swim material.  Sure there would be no edits, but Naruto would not be reaching its full audience on AS.  The only objectible things on Naruto would be the violence and coarse language.  SC has sex, nudity,  graphic violence, and strong language.  Naruto is a kids show, whether you like it or not, and could never really be aired on Adult Swim.  Now, FMA may be around the same level as naruto (in terms of violence), but FMA deals with subject matter that Toonami could not handle.  There are many religious references that would be clipped if aired on Toonami.  Plus FMA gets very intense at times.  Part of the story would be lost on Toonami.  You need to stop compalining and appreciate how Toonami handled Naruto.  Toonami could have given Naruto the axe, kind of like One Piece got with 4Kids.

Overall, the dub has been alright... The only thing I do not like is all the high-pitched voices overflowing the dub (guess it could be a lot worse though).


----------



## IveGotCandy (Jan 12, 2006)

^quite far from actually, Ya ya.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank God I dont have cable TV or else id be tempted to watch Naruto in english 

Also something to consider....things sound WAY better in another language(true for most languages) if they are not the language you are accustomed to


----------



## Cronic Nytemare (Jan 12, 2006)

Tora Boys and Ino Girls said:
			
		

> Well, here's my take on the Dubbed voices
> 
> NARUTO: On the plus side he sounds 12 and has that sharp pitch I pictured, where it falls short is it's lack of flexibility on tone.
> 
> ...



First off you cant critisie the japanese voice talent if you have never heard it. Chouji is infact has a great VA in japanese who also does the voice for Renji from Bleach. He can do a wide range of voices. English Chouji sounds like a nasaly fat nerd, and makes me cringe every time he talks, not to cool fat guy who could kick your ass.

Zabuza could have been better. And of course look who did his voice Steve Blum the man who is the samual L Jackson of Anime being in everything; (Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, Scryed, Naruto, 7-11 Commercial, Voice of Toonami Host) let me know if I am missing any. He is the script interpretator for naruto also so if you have problems with translation and edits he prob one to blame. Plus for the character being a 7 foot giant and having a deep voice in japan that was scary. He sounds like all his other characters ( I dont even here any change from character to character) and his voice is to high for him.

Hinata heard like one word : Naruto-Kun got to hear full sentence before you can even say anything.


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 12, 2006)

All of the debate posts from the Episode 18 thread have been moved to the complaints thread.


----------



## MG9 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes the worst thing about the Dubbed Version is the Voice Actors! They SUCK!


----------



## Weltallgaia (Jan 17, 2006)

MG9 said:
			
		

> Yes the worst thing about the Dubbed Version is the Voice Actors! They SUCK!


And the worst thing about this thread is posts like that, at least post reasons buddy not NarUTo DUb Is TeH SUxx0rz!!!!111

Its a waste of your time, my time, and anyone else that reads it. I love the dub I have few complaints, the complains really don't bother me. However, that was not a complaint it was just a wasted statement.

Heres one, Maile Flannigan has the annoying naruto voice down, the one that belongs in the first two episodes and all the fillers, she cannot do any emotion except forced anger, and she either needs to learn how to act or go away.


----------



## Auron (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the dub. I've only watched a few episodes and probably won't watch it again. My main problem is the voices...in my opinion the voice actors are bad. The only voices that fit are Sasukes, Zabuzas and Hakus from what I've seen so far. I don't have a huge problem with the edits but of course its much better to see an anime how it was meant to be seen.  I just can't stand the voice acting in this dub so to me its unwatchable. Sakura and Naruto sounds just terrible...Naruto's VA should be fired on the spot.  Her voice alone makes me not want to watch the dub.  Kakashi also sounds just...wrong. No really other way to describe it but the VA doesn't fit him at all. I'd say the same for Sakura's VA. I don't any of them are really any good at conveying the right emotions, like when I was watching the episodes I couldn't take them seriously at all because they were all over the place.  That's why I probably won't be watching the dub again unless the voice acting massively improves.


----------



## saika-chan (Jan 17, 2006)

Auron said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of the dub. I've only watched a few episodes and probably won't watch it again. My main problem is the voices...in my opinion the voice actors are bad. The only voices that fit are Sasukes, Zabuzas and Hakus from what I've seen so far. I don't have a huge problem with the edits but of course its much better to see an anime how it was meant to be seen.  I just can't stand the voice acting in this dub so to me its unwatchable. Sakura and Naruto sounds just terrible...Naruto's VA should be fired on the spot.  Her voice alone makes me not want to watch the dub.  Kakashi also sounds just...wrong. No really other way to describe it but the VA doesn't fit him at all. I'd say the same for Sakura's VA. I don't any of them are really any good at conveying the right emotions, like when I was watching the episodes I couldn't take them seriously at all because they were all over the place.  That's why I probably won't be watching the dub again unless the voice acting massively improves.



What he said.... *points upwards*  .
The other voices just sound plain.....wrong. They don't fit the characters.


----------



## jv2k (Jan 17, 2006)

Auron said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of the dub. I've only watched a few episodes and probably won't watch it again. My main problem is the voices...in my opinion the voice actors are bad. The only voices that fit are Sasukes, Zabuzas and Hakus from what I've seen so far. I don't have a huge problem with the edits but of course its much better to see an anime how it was meant to be seen.  I just can't stand the voice acting in this dub so to me its unwatchable. Sakura and Naruto sounds just terrible...Naruto's VA should be fired on the spot.  Her voice alone makes me not want to watch the dub.  Kakashi also sounds just...wrong. No really other way to describe it but the VA doesn't fit him at all. I'd say the same for Sakura's VA. I don't any of them are really any good at conveying the right emotions, like when I was watching the episodes I couldn't take them seriously at all because they were all over the place.  That's why I probably won't be watching the dub again unless the voice acting massively improves.


Well its not that the english voices are bad, your just not used to the voices.


----------



## Yulo (Jan 17, 2006)

nothing much wrong with the dubs, u just have to get used to who is who. i havent yet but im sure after many weeks i will. i think kakashi voice is too soft and naruto is too girly


----------



## ArioNeko (Jan 17, 2006)

jv2k said:
			
		

> Well its not that the english voices are bad, your just not used to the voices.



Just because you are used to the voices does not make the voices good. IE for example you can be Maile Flannigan and I can be a random fan. I punch you in the face. You been punched in the face so many times by dissatisfied fans so many times the skin on your face has become leathery and rough (Think of her face like the feet of shoeless field laborers in some 3rd world country. Leathery & rough.) and these days you can't feel it anymore. Does this change the fact that you got punched in the face? Does this mean that your fans are satisfied now?

You tell me. My ears no loger bleed when watching Naruto yes, but I think it has more to do with my loss of blood to bleed than Maile getting any better (Though the fact she didn't talk much for a good protion of episode 19 really helped)


Everyone insists "you will get used to it" "you will get used to it". Well you know what?
Does "getting used to it" that change the fact Maile sucks or the dub sucks?


----------



## hakke (Jan 17, 2006)

ArioNeko said:
			
		

> Does "getting used to it" that change the fact Maile sucks or the dub sucks?



You bring a good point... but then there's the other side of the coin...

When do you see someone complaining about the NAruto original Seiyuus?

Are they ALL awesome and perfect and fit their character? Hardly.

-Shika's voice is so damn nosey.
-Naruto is highly annoying.
-NEji sounds older than sarutobi
-Oro clearly sounds like an old granma
-Chouji sounds oh so typically fat.

and more can be said about the rest of the cast... but we are all USED TO THEM and any other voice on them will sound odd and strange and not their proper character.

Bottom line. GET USED TO IT or... simply stop watching. I know I would if it the CN dub was all around AWFUL, which clearly is not.


----------



## ArioNeko (Jan 18, 2006)

Point to hakke.

*Edit:*
I stillgot no clue where the leathery face and punching of face analogy came from... To funny. >_<;;


Sure is not all round awful for got some decent cast... Too bad none of em are main characters. Haku, Tazuna, Zabuza, Ebisu all who will most likely not appear again. (Well one will but thats a spoiler) Iruka who doesn't appear much anyways...

Some of the cast is damn good I will admit extras & minor characters specialy, certain ones of the main cast like Sakura & Sasuke have shown significant improvmant and have room for more.

But others are just plain sad. Chouji had but one line but was horrid so I fear the upcoming arcs where we will see more of him. And of course Maile who I am sure I do not need to elaborate on.

Overall ignoring Maile the Land of Mist arc had some good cast and was dman good. After seing it I awat to see how well they do upcoming 'arcs'. But fact of the matter is some of the main cast or rather the main character totally ruins the experience for me. While normally one overly bad VA even on the main cast won't ruin a dub. (think Mimiru from .hack//SIGN whose BTW Jap VA was one of the greatest) When it comes to the main character you are really pushing it. I mean even if everyone else is good or decent but this is main character for Christ's sake and it really really bites in the case of Naruto.

Can a signle bad VA in the palce of a series main character ruin the whole Dub? I trully don't know the answe to this so to each his own....


To Viz's credit on one thing they got no prob chaning VAs mid series. I guess thats why I watch. Not cause I will ever get 'used' to Maile or the hope that Maile will get better but rather Viz will do something like they did in Ranma and change the main chars VA mid series... cept this time I hope they chooose someone better, not worse than the previous >_<;;


----------



## Weltallgaia (Jan 18, 2006)

I was just gonna say maybe they should just pull a Slayers and replace Maile with Crispin Freeman lol.

I think the best english shika voice i can think of is the guy that dubs Ed in FMA but with the Kurz voice from FMP


----------



## Ping5000 (Jan 18, 2006)

Why watch the dub if you don't like it. What, just watch it so all you dub haters have something to complain about?

Anyway, I think it's a matter of just getting used to a voice or that you heard a certain voice first. I remember it was like that for Pokemon. I was a huge Pokemon fan years ago and I watched the english dub religiously. Then, one day some Korean guy came from South Korea to our house and his kid brought some Pokemon videos and it was dubbed in Korean. I remember it being terrible... I griped so much the kid turned it off and went to watch it in another room. On the other hand, he griped so much when I was watching the english dubbed Pokemon that I was forced to watch the show in another room.

Finally the present. I haven't heard the original sub at all and the one Toonami is my first experience watching Naruto. I think the voices are fine and dandy. I think my point has been made.

And most of you don't have the right to judge the original sub anyway because most of you probably don't speak or understand Japanese.


----------



## Auron (Jan 20, 2006)

Its not about getting used to the voices...its that a lot of the voice actors themselves are just bad especially Naruto's. There's plenty of good english Dubs like FMA, Samurai Champloo and Cowboy Bebop to name a few...Naruto is just not one of them.


----------



## jv2k (Jan 20, 2006)

Auron said:
			
		

> Its not about getting used to the voices...its that a lot of the voice actors themselves are just bad especially Naruto's. There's plenty of good english Dubs like FMA, Samurai Champloo and Cowboy Bebop to name a few...Naruto is just not one of them.


I don't find them bad in the least bit. The scene where sakura was crying when she thought that sasuke was dead was pretty well done.


----------



## Foxeye (Jan 21, 2006)

I think that some people have too much expectations.


----------



## Tora Boys and Ino Girls (Jan 21, 2006)

*Update on Character voices critique*

GAARA: Pros are that it is exactly as I pictured it save for one detail, which comes to the only Con, that it sounds too low and mature for my tastes.

TEMARI: Aside from the slight valley girl twang, not only does the disposition in her speech suit the type of personality I see in the manga, but I think we just might have another example of strong voice talent along with Sakura and Shikamaru, which good because Temari is one of my favorite characters.

KANKURO: Appropriate even though I pictured him speaking in a harsher,sharper tone when irritated.

I also noticed Naruto's voice, the most dissapointing as far as many fans are concerned, has shown welcome improvement. Hope this improvment keeps up..


----------



## hussonsuperbeast (Jan 21, 2006)

I wish they would have shown more blood, I know its Cartoon network, and that's the way it works, its still alot better than most of the Anime they show with the exception of about 3 (in my opinion)


----------



## x_rex30 (Jan 21, 2006)

Back when I told people to check it out when it wasn't in english, they'd come back to me and say they love it. Now when I tell people to check it out through the dub, I usually get feedback of them saying it's retarded.. maybe that says something about the dub. :?


----------



## hakke (Jan 22, 2006)

x_rex30 said:
			
		

> Back when I told people to check it out when it wasn't in english, they'd come back to me and say they love it. Now when I tell people to check it out through the dub, I usually get feedback of them saying it's retarded.. maybe that says something about the dub. :?


 
it doesnt, the plot/OST/script are the same... and you haven't told the same people twice.


----------



## Jounin-Kakashi (Jan 22, 2006)

heh...in all the dub isnt bad....and can I say? well yes, ive seen the sub, read the manga, and now watched the dub. The only thing thats annoying is the blood edits and the swear edits. Even without this its still a great show. You guys should just be greatful that there even dubbing the show.


----------



## Illidin (Jan 22, 2006)

Jounin-Kakashi said:
			
		

> You guys should just be greatful that there even dubbing the show.



Did I miss something?


----------



## IaiJutsuMaster (Jan 24, 2006)

i hate all dubs just for the fact that they arent the originals. seeing the original version first obviousloy makes you biast. they dont pronounce the names right, they say things different, its in a different language(which is outrageous)!!


----------



## Tsutsuji07 (Jan 25, 2006)

First of all, I dislike the Naruto dubs more than you can imagine. These are MY opinions which does NOT mean that I am right. Here are some reasons why:

1. The voices are awful, in my opinion. They make Naruto sound stupid and annoying ALL THE TIME. When Kakashi talks, he has NO emotion. The emotional scenes aren't that emotional. Usually, when I watch the japanese version I cry at the iruka and naruto scene when he finds out about Iruka's childhood. When I watched the dub version, nothing. As for Sakura, she's okay but not good compared to the japanese voices. Sasuke, he's okay, his voice is ordinary and plain.

2. Edited scenes. Why take out the nosebleed and leave the tissue paper in Iruka's nose? Also, during the battle in the country of the waves, they take the part where Sasuke gets hit with the needles, but they "magically" appear a few minutes later. 

3. Pronunciation. It all sounds weird to me. It irritates me when I hear Sakura's name pronounced wrong. Maybe it's because I watch the original version of naruto but who knows?

4. Opening and ending songs. They truly suck. I saw the 1st naruto ending and all I could say was, "What the hell is this?".

I know some of you might like the american version of Naruto. But for those who actually watch the original one, have a lot to complain about. I'm not saying you're wrong but this is MY opinions and will stay like that.

 I don't mind reading the subs because I actually LISTEN to the japanese voices and it makes the show seem more emotional and real. As for the english, it truly sucks..and like I said again, these are MY opinions, not yours. I don't get tired of reading subs and can read and watch at the same time with no trouble whatsoever. 

All I have to say for Naruto dub haters, is that, I hate it. Therefore, I do NOT watch it. I get aggrevated if someone watches it around me so I stay away from it. 

 I also hate it when little 8 year olds watch it, and see it as any old CARTOON show. Anime and cartoons ARE NOT the same, nor ever will be. I've witnessed little kids playing in the park and playing naruto and saying "Look, I'm Naruto! I love ramen! Yum! Yum!". What the hell? I prove my point on how they're making naruto look stupid.

MY opinions NOT yours. End of story.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 25, 2006)

As far as pronounciation goes, I was surprised one of the voice actors, Sasuke's voice, is fluent in Japanese, and yet he doesn't pronounce the names correctly..so do they want to make it sound easy for people who don't know the language? and the only reason why they edit out so much blood is because of the young audience. If it were on Adult Swim, you'd see things as they should be.


----------



## Tsutsuji07 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ping5000 said:
			
		

> And most of you don't have the right to judge the original sub anyway because most of you probably don't speak or understand Japanese.



Excuse me? Last time I check I HAD the right to judge. I think most of us actually understand and speak Japanese since most of us are ASIAN. I'm not racist if that's what you think. I just think that most of the anime that has ever been dubbed, turned out stupid.


----------



## Drama (Jan 25, 2006)

Tsutsuji07 said:
			
		

> Excuse me? Last time I check I HAD the right to judge. I think most of us actually understand and speak Japanese since most of us are ASIAN. I'm not racist if that's what you think. I just think that most of the anime that has ever been dubbed, turned out stupid.



No matter wat people would like the Original, thats just the way it is live with it.
but i have to say the dubs are improving in each episode so thats a good news. 
i just watched 2 of them Haku vs. Sasuke and Sand Invaders and its going aiight. but ill stick to my Manga and subs


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 25, 2006)

Tsutsuji07 said:
			
		

> Excuse me? Last time I check I HAD the right to judge. I think most of us actually understand and speak Japanese since most of us are ASIAN. I'm not racist if that's what you think. I just think that most of the anime that has ever been dubbed, turned out stupid.



this kinda sounds a bit off since just because you are asian doesn't mean you understand or speak Japanese, as Japanese is different from other asian languages....

Besides, if something is done in one language and then done again in a different language, people who saw it in its 1st language, will obviously dislike it in the second language since you're used to hearing it for such a long time.


----------



## Jtsmiley (Jan 26, 2006)

Its amazing to hear some people's complaints about this show. Its like they ignore everything positive about it and find the smallest detail possible to complain about. I mean sure they kept in most of the blood, but people will still complain that they cut out 15-20%. Because we all know thats how you judge a shows quality. Not based on the story or the characters, but by the amount of blood on screen (Cause its X-treme!!!!!). 

The problem with comparing English va's to Japanese va's is its like comparing apples and oranges. If people would just measure the show on its on merits and not the original (Yes I know a scary concept) then maybe there wouldn't be so many problems with it. Personally I've watched the majority of the series, excluding the current filler arcs (Or as I call it “The Suck”) and I enjoy the dub. You have to look at the characters based on how they would sound, and not how they sounded in that other language that you don't speak but it kinda sounds cool.

I remember when I started watching the show I thought:

“Damn, Naruto's voice is annoying!”
“Man, when Naruto gets emotional he sounds just like a chick” (Yes I know his va's female)
“Why does Sasuke sound so old? His voice is deeper than mine and I'm 22”

The original va's aren't perfect, hell no va is perfect. But if you sit through 100+ eps of any show you'd hate any va's that replaced characters who you were used to. 



> I also hate it when little 8 year olds watch it, and see it as any old CARTOON show. Anime and cartoons ARE NOT the same, nor ever will be. I've witnessed little kids playing in the park and playing naruto and saying "Look, I'm Naruto! I love ramen! Yum! Yum!". What the hell? I prove my point on how they're making naruto look stupid.



This is a complaint I always see and I just do F'n get it. You are presumably a teen or young adult, yet you actually give a damn about what little kids play in there free time. Why? Who cares? Better yet, give me one, ONE reason a little kid can't pretend to be a character from a show aimed at kids. Would you be annoyed by Japanese kids playing Naruto? Anime and Cartoon's aren't different, Anime is simply what the Japanese call cartoons. So get off your elitist high horse and let kids be kids.


----------



## Ping5000 (Jan 26, 2006)

Tsutsuji07 said:
			
		

> Excuse me? Last time I check I HAD the right to judge. I think most of us actually understand and speak Japanese since most of us are ASIAN. I'm not racist if that's what you think. I just think that most of the anime that has ever been dubbed, turned out stupid.



No I don't think you're racist, but I do think that was a dumb comment and it's also very stereotypical. And I said _most_ not all.


----------



## x_rex30 (Jan 26, 2006)

x_rex30 said:
			
		

> Back when I told people to check it out when it wasn't in english, they'd come back to me and say they love it. Now when I tell people to check it out through the dub, I usually get feedback of them saying it's retarded.. maybe that says something about the dub. :?





			
				hakke said:
			
		

> it doesnt, the plot/OST/script are the same... and you haven't told the same people twice.


What are you talking about? The English and the Japanese language are two completely different things.. I know the plot/OST/script are the same, that doesn't change the fact that the actors are not the same.. witch is what I'm talking about thus crossing out everything you just said since you where in left field. Voice acting alone could change the way a show feels.. try showing someone the dub first.. then if they don't like it show them the sub and see if they like that. So far I've changed people from not liking it to liking it by showing them the Japanese version after they watched the English version. Though a few people who hasn't seen the Japanese version told me they liked the dub.


----------



## Foxeye (Jan 26, 2006)

Tsutsuji07 said:
			
		

> First of all, I dislike the Naruto dubs more than you can imagine. These are MY opinions which does NOT mean that I am right. Here are some reasons why:
> 
> 1. The voices are awful, in my opinion. They make Naruto sound stupid and annoying ALL THE TIME. When Kakashi talks, he has NO emotion. The emotional scenes aren't that emotional. Usually, when I watch the japanese version I cry at the iruka and naruto scene when he finds out about Iruka's childhood. When I watched the dub version, nothing. As for Sakura, she's okay but not good compared to the japanese voices. Sasuke, he's okay, his voice is ordinary and plain.
> 
> ...



It's aimed at the same age group in Japan.  And Sakura's name is pronounced correctly.  It's as they say it, "Sah-koo-ruh", not "Suh-koor-uh".


----------



## jv2k (Jan 26, 2006)

Tsutsuji07 said:
			
		

> 1. The voices are awful, in my opinion. They make Naruto sound stupid and annoying ALL THE TIME. When Kakashi talks, he has NO emotion. The emotional scenes aren't that emotional. Usually, when I watch the japanese version I cry at the iruka and naruto scene when he finds out about Iruka's childhood. When I watched the dub version, nothing. As for Sakura, she's okay but not good compared to the japanese voices. Sasuke, he's okay, his voice is ordinary and plain.


Kakashi isn't suppose to have emotion when he talks! Hes suppose to be calm all the time unless someone really pisses him off!


			
				Tsutsuji07 said:
			
		

> 2. Edited scenes. Why take out the nosebleed and leave the tissue paper in Iruka's nose? Also, during the battle in the country of the waves, they take the part where Sasuke gets hit with the needles, but they "magically" appear a few minutes later.


Because the censors wouldn't let them get away with the nose bleeds. As for the needles magically appearing, considering how bad the animation can get in this show, and the fact that you like it despite those horrificly animated episodes I can't see how thats an issue.


			
				Tsutsuji07 said:
			
		

> 3. Pronunciation. It all sounds weird to me. It irritates me when I hear Sakura's name pronounced wrong. Maybe it's because I watch the original version of naruto but who knows?


Thats no reason to dislike the dub, especially since japanese things use english words all the time, and pronounce them horribly. 


			
				Tsutsuji07 said:
			
		

> 4. Opening and ending songs. They truly suck. I saw the 1st naruto ending and all I could say was, "What the hell is this?".


Why do so many people complain about this? The old ones are too long, besides that its just an intro, personally I would prefer it if all shows got rid of intros and used that minute for the show, not some stupid song.


			
				Tsutsuji07 said:
			
		

> I know some of you might like the american version of Naruto. But for those who actually watch the original one, have a lot to complain about. I'm not saying you're wrong but this is MY opinions and will stay like that.


I read the manga, I dislike the things that the anime cut and added to the story.


			
				Tsutsuji07 said:
			
		

> I don't mind reading the subs because I actually LISTEN to the japanese voices and it makes the show seem more emotional and real. As for the english, it truly sucks..and like I said again, these are MY opinions, not yours. I don't get tired of reading subs and can read and watch at the same time with no trouble whatsoever.


Its kinda funny cause I think that the jap VAs completly ruined some scenes from the manga, I actually had to mute my speakers to continue watching it. Not to say that the DUB VAs will do any better, just that the jap ones aren't so perfect.


			
				Tsutsuji07 said:
			
		

> All I have to say for Naruto dub haters, is that, I hate it. Therefore, I do NOT watch it. I get aggrevated if someone watches it around me so I stay away from it.


You really need to find something better to do if you get aggrevated cause someone watches a TV show near you that you dislike.


			
				Tsutsuji07 said:
			
		

> I also hate it when little 8 year olds watch it, and see it as any old CARTOON show. Anime and cartoons ARE NOT the same, nor ever will be. I've witnessed little kids playing in the park and playing naruto and saying "Look, I'm Naruto! I love ramen! Yum! Yum!". What the hell? I prove my point on how they're making naruto look stupid.
> .


Funny thing about that, *NARUTO IS A KIDS SHOW! IT IS AIMED TOWARDS CHILDREN IN JAPAN! * Besides that there is no difference, between anime and cartoons, they are one and the same. Anime is just the japanese word for cartoon. Also your angry cause children are playing a game based off of a show you watch? How are you actually bothered cause little kids are having fun? Tell me, why can't they? "It makes the show look stupid" is not a reason to hate on little kids playing pretend.


----------



## Kromagnum (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree about the Japanese VA's using English words or phrases that sound completely stupid.  I'll never forget Kiba's "Niiii-sa Cat-cha, Akamaru!"


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jan 26, 2006)

*haha*

well seeing as you all either love or hate the dub i dont give a sh1t
i live in the country of yellow teeth and blood pudding (munt)
yer   england
and here we don't have a dub naruto   so little kids don't play it in the park
noone from my school knows what it is   apart from my friends who have all forgotten now
and by the way   people who complain about cencorship in the dub are nutty f...ers
the whole anime is that way!  if you want "hardcore naruto"   
read the manga cuz thats the only way you will get what kishimoto intended you to see naruto as
and the manga is aimed at teens so you won't get little kids playing in the park
(if thats really gonna end the world for you)


----------



## Railith (Jan 26, 2006)

BandanaDan said:
			
		

> that Iruka's VA didn't sound like he was crying when he gave his speech during the shurikan rape. He sounded like was reading lines.


That's the only problem I have with the dub.


----------



## +NgoBrotherz+ (Jan 26, 2006)

believe it!!!!


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jan 26, 2006)

i have never seeeen the dub but


> believe it!!!!



don't tell me that.............
is that the replacement for dattebayo


----------



## IveGotCandy (Jan 26, 2006)

^Only if you _want_ to BELIEVE IT


----------



## gamecity (Jan 26, 2006)

Why do people act high and mighty just because they watch the sub or they read the manga. The dub is as good as the sub, and sometimes the dub is even better. Anime is supposed to be watched on tv so you can relax and enjoy the ANIMATION that the manga cannot offer. How the crap are you going to enjoy the animation when you are stuck reading the subtitles. 

Don't bad mouth the voices in the dub just because you heard the sub voices. You can't even understand wth they are saying in the sub version. All you can do is rely heavily on the sub to translate what they are saying. It's not even a good translation. Sometimes they are saying something totally different from the subtitles.

Don't act so high and mighty just because you read the manga in some crappy website. MANGA in a computer is totally different from the effect and feel of a MANGA you hold in your hand. MANGA in a computer is just another bootleg version where they don't fully capture everything but I do not have a problem with it. I try to enjoy the manga and e-manga, dub, sub and raw.

About the phrase "Believe It", it's not that bad. Seriously, they might have overdone it a little but it's not that bad. It actually sounds great in the first movie where Naruto said "Believe me.... Believe in me and I will succeed".

So just shut up cause you are nothing more than a 16 year old with an opinion but don't have the brain to back it up.


----------



## x_rex30 (Jan 26, 2006)

To person above ^

Don't be so close minded.. not all of us are fanboys of subs being pessimistic about the dubs or just plain too critical. The type of people you are mentioning are probably 20-40 percent of the people posting here.. others here just have minor problems with the dub for probably simple reasons.. If you want to hear some good reasons.. do a search and look at some of the things I've said about it.. 

I'm not a fansub fanboy or a dub fanboy.. I shuffle back through dubs and subs in many anime and at times I even liked the english voice acting better than I did the Japanese.. I don't know why some people always think that no matter what the sub will always be better. I liked the dub a lot better for golden boy and I have seen both versions. I can tell what is good acting and what is bad acting no matter what the language is... so like I said.. look back at some of my posts and please try to counter argue me, or you are just no fun.


----------



## jv2k (Jan 27, 2006)

gamecity said:
			
		

> Why do people act high and mighty just because they watch the sub or they read the manga. The dub is as good as the sub, and sometimes the dub is even better. Anime is supposed to be watched on tv so you can relax and enjoy the ANIMATION that the manga cannot offer. How the crap are you going to enjoy the animation when you are stuck reading the subtitles.


I agree with this, but while it is better to understand the voices wrather than shuffle back and forth between the text and action on screen, its possible to enjoy the animation even while reading the subs, you just have to be quick.


			
				gamecity said:
			
		

> Don't bad mouth the voices in the dub just because you heard the sub voices. You can't even understand wth they are saying in the sub version. All you can do is rely heavily on the sub to translate what they are saying. It's not even a good translation. Sometimes they are saying something totally different from the subtitles.


Its true to an extent, but for the most part people watch the subs that are true to the original product. Besides that their complaint isn't the words but the acting and voices, which don't require understanding of the language to get.


			
				gamecity said:
			
		

> Don't act so high and mighty just because you read the manga in some crappy website. MANGA in a computer is totally different from the effect and feel of a MANGA you hold in your hand. MANGA in a computer is just another bootleg version where they don't fully capture everything but I do not have a problem with it. I try to enjoy the manga and e-manga, dub, sub and raw.


What exactly is the difference, and who is acting high and mighty. They do actually capture everything, and you obviously don't know much about bootlegs, as I can tell you there are plenty of bootlegs which are at the same level of quality as the original.Manga, movie, game, tv show doesn't matter.



			
				gamecity said:
			
		

> About the phrase "Believe It", it's not that bad. Seriously, they might have overdone it a little but it's not that bad. It actually sounds great in the first movie where Naruto said "Believe me.... Believe in me and I will succeed".


Adding on to what you said he doesn't even say it much anymore.


			
				gamecity said:
			
		

> So just shut up cause you are nothing more than a 16 year old with an opinion but don't have the brain to back it up.


Wait... who are you talking to anyway? You should have quoted them.


----------



## Xephyer (Jan 27, 2006)

Guys...come on, it isn't really that bad...I bet if we hadn't seen the Japanese version before, we wouldn't have complained about how bad the dubbing is, ne?


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jan 27, 2006)

> Wait... who are you talking to anyway? You should have quoted them



i think he's talking to me ?!


i have no problem with dubs as long as they don't suck      for example;
 dbz dub was ok in my opinion,   but the dub for onepiece WAS A DISCRACE!!!

and by the way   i was not complaining about the dub, i was complaining about the people who decide how good an anime is by how much blood there is,  
people who complain about cencorship when all you really need is to know where the story goes, is that not why we all watch (or read) naruto in the first place? 

also people who complain about kids playing in the park pretending to be naruto n stuff, or people refering to Naruto as a normal kids show


> NARUTO IS A KIDS SHOW! IT IS AIMED TOWARDS CHILDREN IN JAPAN!


 that said it all, did it not
and i don't act all high and mighty about reading the manga (how do you do that?)
all i think is that the original artwork done in it's original form by the auther who intended it to look that way, surpasses all forms of animation 

i'm a fan for the ART thats what makes manga different from a novel or just another CARTOON FOR KIDS
that my OPINION anyway, as if it's wrong to have one
(after all isn't that what you have AN OPINION, in fact, isn't that what the FORUM IS HERE FOR, SO WE CAN HEAR OTHER PEOPLES OPINIONS AND TALK ABOUT A COMMON INTREST.)


_-namecalling snipped-_


----------



## Tsutsuji07 (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm just saying saying my opinions and you're saying yours nothing wrong with that. I'm just irritated because this is the first anime/manga I've really liked and seeing it with poor voice actors makes me upset. Some voices in the english Naruto are okay and I don't mind but I have a  big problem with Naruto's voice, and the infamous phrase "Believe it!". I would really hate seeing my favorite anime turn out like Shaman King. Also, for those who quoted me and had something smart to say about it. Those are my opinions which does not concern you at all since they are not yours. Yes, I sound mean, but it's not my fault. I say what I feel and here you are, saying all these things to try to prove me wrong. I don't ever remember saying that what I wrote was considered a fact, therefore, no use arguing cause like I said, *not your opinion*. 

Also, sorry to the people that are offended by this or from what I said earlier. Just my opinions on the dubbed Naruto. Also, if you all haven't noticed that this *IS* the dub complaints, so everyone has a right to say what they feel.



			
				gamecity said:
			
		

> Why do people act high and mighty just because they watch the sub or they read the manga. The dub is as good as the sub, and sometimes the dub is even better. Anime is supposed to be watched on tv so you can relax and enjoy the ANIMATION that the manga cannot offer. How the crap are you going to enjoy the animation when you are stuck reading the subtitles.



I don't act high and mighty just because I read the sub and/or manga. In my opinion, the sub is better than the dubbed version for my own reasons which I won't say or someone else might have something to say about it. Like I said, again, I do NOT mind reading the subs cause I can watch AND read at the same time. This might not apply to everyone but it goes for me.



			
				gamecity said:
			
		

> Don't bad mouth the voices in the dub just because you heard the sub voices. You can't even understand wth they are saying in the sub version. All you can do is rely heavily on the sub to translate what they are saying. It's not even a good translation. Sometimes they are saying something totally different from the subtitles.



I think the voices are bad because they show no emotion. Yes, some people might think that the characters are suppose to have NO emotion but it doesn't work that way. Even if a character is emotionless there has to be a hint of sadness or evil in his voice no matter what. It's not suppose to be in one pitch and plain. It sounds awful, to me anyway. It's okay for the subtitles because they get it close enough and I think it's a good translation.



			
				gamecity said:
			
		

> Don't act so high and mighty just because you read the manga in some crappy website. MANGA in a computer is totally different from the effect and feel of a MANGA you hold in your hand. MANGA in a computer is just another bootleg version where they don't fully capture everything but I do not have a problem with it. I try to enjoy the manga and e-manga, dub, sub and raw.




I don't read manga in some crappy website. I actually buy the mangas. The manga online is just as real as any manga you find in a bookstore. Also, they DO capture everything even if the words are a bit different but still hold the same meaning to it.




			
				gamecity said:
			
		

> About the phrase "Believe It", it's not that bad. Seriously, they might have overdone it a little but it's not that bad. It actually sounds great in the first movie where Naruto said "Believe me.... Believe in me and I will succeed".



In some ways, yes, Naruto does use that phrase in some good ways. But after awhile of too much "Believe it!" it gets really annoying. It's like me, saying "okay" after everything I say. That would get annoying, even for me. The movie and show are two different things. In the show, he has to at least say it 2-5 times in an episode.




			
				gamecity said:
			
		

> So just shut up cause you are nothing more than a 16 year old with an opinion but don't have the brain to back it up.



No comment.


----------



## shadowkittyninja (Jan 29, 2006)

I enjoy watching the dub. Most of the voices are on the dot..and some just take time getting used to. The only English VA I still dont like is Sakura's....
Ive seen *worse* dubs.


----------



## kataimiko (Jan 30, 2006)

gamecity said:
			
		

> Why do people act high and mighty just because they watch the sub or they read the manga. The dub is as good as the sub, and sometimes the dub is even better. Anime is supposed to be watched on tv so you can relax and enjoy the ANIMATION that the manga cannot offer. How the crap are you going to enjoy the animation when you are stuck reading the subtitles.
> 
> Don't bad mouth the voices in the dub just because you heard the sub voices. You can't even understand wth they are saying in the sub version. All you can do is rely heavily on the sub to translate what they are saying. It's not even a good translation. Sometimes they are saying something totally different from the subtitles.




you sir, are very closeminded.

Have you never given it the thought that perhaps by reading subtitles, you greatly improve your reading skills and speed, not to mention your comprehension. Also, By reading subtitles while hearing the original spoken Japanese language, you over time begin to pick up the language yourself. 


Also, how do you not know it isn't a good translation in the subtitles? You originally claimed that you did not understand the language to begin with. 

From my sub watching experience, the best ones are done by the Anbu/Animeone subbing group. 


go enjoy your crappily dubbed episodes and leave the good stuff to the people who actually CARE.


----------



## Auron (Jan 30, 2006)

Last I checked this was called the dub complaints thread but half the posts in here are defending the dub...u guys need to accept the fact that some people don't like the dub. You won't change my opinion on it no matter how many posts I see defending it, the dub has to do that on its own and so far its dissapointed.


----------



## Setsuna Asuka (Jan 30, 2006)

Stupid opinions needs to be corrected IMO<_<


----------



## EXhack (Jan 30, 2006)

Actually, they shortened the OST. And well... it is needless to say that Dattebayo wouldn't do such a bad misrepresentaion of Naruto's manurisms. It can be attributed to the general loss of intelligence ongoing in pop culture and the need for a dubbed shounen character to have a catchphrase.


----------



## FEFFRock (Jan 31, 2006)

my only real complaint is I forget what time it is on at...


----------



## Jounin-Kakashi (Jan 31, 2006)

9:00 Saturday...lol, the dub is ok, but the voices now are just *Pukes on computer*


----------



## Drapesil (Jan 31, 2006)

ok this is how i see it from my own personal experinces.. for me and my friends... it depends on which version you see first. I saw the dubbed version of one piece first and the subbed version of naruto first. and now i think that the subbed version of one peice wasn't very good (i only saw like two eps so i wasn't used to it srry)  and that the dubbed version of naruto isn't very good either... but when you get used to it its okay...

It's the same thing with some of my friends. It all depends on which version they see first although i don't think it's the same for everyone though


----------



## Oren (Feb 4, 2006)

So um... last time I saw it on tv I wasn't sure if some of the voice acting was there as a joke or not.
At first i didnt mind the dub..
but now some of the voices just make me sick.
I'm getting tired of american dubbing groups giving "their own twist to the character"
..because it never turns out all that great. or even good at all.
I don't see why people cant just bring over the show in japanese with subtitles.
It would save them A LOT of trouble and it would save us from the dubs.

</rant>


----------



## Tsutsuji07 (Feb 4, 2006)

Auron said:
			
		

> Last I checked this was called the dub complaints thread but half the posts in here are defending the dub...u guys need to accept the fact that some people don't like the dub. You won't change my opinion on it no matter how many posts I see defending it, the dub has to do that on its own and so far its dissapointed.


My point exactly. Why bother defending all the complaints on the dub? It's not for you to control what others think and like about the dub.


----------



## sonnie_skies (Feb 4, 2006)

Neji's voice makes me giggle; I've concluded that isn't what they should be going for.

And since (in my opinion) Lee's Japanese voice is the absolute best one in the series, period, it's only natural that I'm very disappointed by his English VA.  The earnestness, the awkwardness, the nobility, the energy, and the eagerness are all gone, and all of Lee's great traits were evident in how he spoke.


----------



## punkgrl326 (Feb 4, 2006)

They messed up Rock Lee's and Neji's voices. it sounds nothin like them. Gai's is also very different, but it somehow fits him. The dub pretty much sux tho


----------



## Foxeye (Feb 5, 2006)

punkgrl326 said:
			
		

> They messed up Rock Lee's and Neji's voices. it sounds nothin like them. Gai's is also very different, but it somehow fits him. The dub pretty much sux tho



Did you really expect for them to sound exactly the same?  Or did you just want them to cast the Japanese VAs for the dub or something?


----------



## Tora Boys and Ino Girls (Feb 5, 2006)

Dubbed Voice Critique UPDATE

ZAKU: Appropriate, as a fitting voice for this thuggish dullard is very difficult to fall short in, there is little to expect and little to be disappointed with. He looks a bit older and a lot less easy on the eyes in the Anime, which wasn't necessary.

DOSU: I pictured him with a creepy tone to his speak, and I got more than I expected so I'm impressed, even in spite of the annoying flaw of how this 14-16 year old kid sounds like he's a 40-50ish chain smoker.

KIN: While we haven't heard her voice yet (which won't be for a while. She rarely speaks) I'm a little dissappointed with how the Anime animators, amongst many other examples of the Art Director's sloppy attempts in representing Mr. Kishimoto's brilliant poses, expressions and effects, do a sloppy job on many of the shots Kin is in, resulting in her coming off as a lot less pretty than in the manga, and since that was all she was good for, it can be called a problem. Since a mean pretty young woman's voice isn't that hard to do, I'm not too worried about what her English voice talent will sound like.

NEJI: Becoming, could stand to be a little more princely, but otherwise becoming.

TENTEN: Not as appropriate as many of the others. Not cheeky enough undertones....Perhaps I'll be proven wrong later on, hopefully.

ROCK LEE: While the shy-and-ditzy-but-ambitious-boy voice does suit Lee, overall I'm a little disappointed.

GAI: No complaints. I rather liked it. Other than Neji, he's the only other character that came out as a flawless adaption.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 5, 2006)

Gai and Lee SUCK!


----------



## punkgrl326 (Feb 5, 2006)

> Originally posted by *Foxeye*
> Did you really expect for them to sound exactly the same? Or did you just want them to cast the Japanese VAs for the dub or something?


Okay, I take back wat I said about Lee's. His is Ok. It's not really that I expected them to sound exactly the same, but they could've at least tried to make Neji's sound a little more like him. I dunno. Maybe I'm just very used to the japanese voices. Besides, this _is_ a Complaints thread.


----------



## jv2k (Feb 6, 2006)

punkgrl326 said:
			
		

> Okay, I take back wat I said about Lee's. His is Ok. It's not really that I expected them to sound exactly the same, but they could've at least tried to make Neji's sound a little more like him.


Make him sound more like him? What does neji sound like? The Japanese VA? That sounds completly different from the voice I made up from reading the manga, does that mean that the jap voice doesn't sound like neji either?


----------



## punkgrl326 (Feb 6, 2006)

jv2k said:
			
		

> Make him sound more like him? What does neji sound like? The Japanese VA? That sounds completly different from the voice I made up from reading the manga, does that mean that the jap voice doesn't sound like neji either?


Huh? You kinda lost me there, but yeah. The Jap VA was awesome.


----------



## jv2k (Feb 7, 2006)

In other words the original version is the manga and thus there is no true voice.


----------



## Mousuke (Feb 8, 2006)

omg 
wtf was Neji's voice


----------



## Moonraker_One (Feb 8, 2006)

*Naruto's voice was ok, but...*

Naruto's voice wasn't BAD...
but it kinda made me think. They should've gotten a slightly lower pitched voice for everyone's favorite blonde shinobi. Hell, even John Waite could've done better. *pauses* Oh God! The image I've just put into my head!

Naruto: "Sakura-chaaaannnn..."
Sakura*fuming*: "What is it THIS TIME?!"
Sasuke*rolling eyes*: "Dobe."
*everything goes dark for a moment, then a single spotlight appears on Naruto. He is dressed in tight leather pants, with no shirt underneath a leather vest that shows off his abs, and has a long, fluffy 80's hairstyle*
Naruto *guitar solo*: "When I seeeee yoooouuu smiiiiilllleee!" *nice guy pose*
Sakura: O_O;
Sasuke: O_O;


----------



## Nyanto (Feb 10, 2006)

I've never been much of a dub fan...>____> maybe it's just what I'm used to, but whenever I watch the Naruto dub I always have this strong urge to go back and watch the original Japanese. It's not always the voices that I hate, it's mostly the script and how the VA speaks. A lot of times it seems that some of the English VAs start talking completely out of character. 

Also, it's hard for me to accept the English dub because I'm so used to the Japanese XD And some of the characters have the most perfect voices in the Japanese and it can be hard to adjust to hearing it in English...like Orochimaru, Kujira is an awesome VA who can pull off Oro's voice best. It'll be hard to find an English VA that can portray Oro the same way through his speech and voice.

I also really don't like "believe it!" =x There really isn't a transltion for 'dattebayo', it's more like an enhancer...like to put stress on the sentence. It also adds character, and Naruto wouldn't be the same without it, so it's pretty much obligatory to get an equivalent to that in the English dub. But "believe it" just doesn't flow with Naruto's character in my opinion. =/


----------



## IveGotCandy (Feb 10, 2006)

I reaguard both US and Japanese versions as different shows (Naruto and Nahrootoe if you will), and I believe it's that way of thinking that has gotten me so attached to the dub, yet still remain loyal to the sub, Ya ya!


----------



## Jackal&Casull (Feb 11, 2006)

This is what I think of people that start complaining about the dub. Dont watch it, if you dont like it. You dont have to bitch about EVERY episode and how bad it was and start threads like " Dub complaints". We dont want to hear it. Instead of wasting your time here, go outside and do something. Regards to the dub, your problem is very touching, now FUCK OFF and annoy someone else. Trust me we dont need you people. Stop coming to this website, your useless. You cant contribute with anything. GO away!


----------



## numerrik (Feb 11, 2006)

newest complaint, Temari's voice sucked in my oppinion. Gaaraa's voice was ok, and Kakuro(sp?)'s vioce was down right swell.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 11, 2006)

i flat out hate lee's voice


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2006)

Jackal&Casull said:
			
		

> This is what I think of people that start complaining about the dub. Dont watch it, if you dont like it. You dont have to bitch about EVERY episode and how bad it was and start threads like " Dub complaints". We dont want to hear it. Instead of wasting your time here, go outside and do something. Regards to the dub, your problem is very touching, now FUCK OFF and annoy someone else. Trust me we dont need you people. Stop coming to this website, your useless. You cant contribute with anything. GO away!


Yanno, I started a thread voicing the same opinion. *CLICK HERE* 

I got negative rep points and the thread was trashed.


----------



## numerrik (Feb 12, 2006)

Shino talked too much. easily two or three times the amount he did in the japanese episode.


----------



## jv2k (Feb 12, 2006)

Jackal&Casull said:
			
		

> This is what I think of people that start complaining about the dub. Dont watch it, if you dont like it. You dont have to bitch about EVERY episode and how bad it was and start threads like " Dub complaints". We dont want to hear it. Instead of wasting your time here, go outside and do something. Regards to the dub, your problem is very touching, now FUCK OFF and annoy someone else. Trust me we dont need you people. Stop coming to this website, your useless. You cant contribute with anything. GO away!


While I agree with you that alot of the complaints here are dumb, people come to message boards for the purpose of expressing opinions. That said why go into a thread like "dub complaints" and get angry that people are complaining about it, if you want you can pick apart a post and disprove it as ignorant bias, but to come in and pretty much say "EVERYONE WHO DISLIKES THE DUB SHOULD JUST STOP WATCHING AND STFU" is just as bad.

Yea seeing every topic have someone bash the dub is anoying but at the same time it helps keep us honest, after all how boring would this place be if it was nothing but "this dub is perfect!".


----------



## Tora Boys and Ino Girls (Feb 12, 2006)

ENGLISH NARUTO UPDATE:

CHOJI: The Eric Cartman twang has been taken out of his voice. This is a _very_ good thing. It looks like the Viz Sound Director actually watched/read ahead on Choji's character in latter chapters and saw how inappropriate the voice they gave him in the 3rd episode was. I can't comment with the new voice until I hear it a few episodes down, but I'm pleased with the change.

SHIKAMARU: Still stellar performance, but man why is he so fraggin' intense?! This is Shikamaru we're talking about!

INO: I pictured her sounding more Faye Valentine and less Yuri Sakazaki, but it all depends on what she sounded like in the Japanese version, I suppose.

KIBA: Well, I pictured him with a less normal sounding voice, but he _does_ sound like an arrogant young punk, which matches his personality perfectly so I can't really say I'm all that displeased.

SHINO: Oooh boy....I'll put it to you this way....When he spoke, I expected him to brandish a hidden surfboard and end his piece with something about going to "haaanng ten, bra!"....Ugh...

IBIKI: Fitting. No complaints.

KIN: Exactly what I expected. Mean beauty's voice.


----------



## Masaki (Feb 12, 2006)

Ugh, I taped the episode but missed Ibiki due to stopping too soon.

However, I have to make a complaint for the first or so time.  Chouji and Shino really weren't very good at all.


----------



## Neji4Tenten (Feb 13, 2006)

I usually like dubs better than subs, but I have to say that Naruto is one of my exceptions.  I haven't watched enough to really say the voice acting was bad.  Actually, the few episodes I watched I didn't mind most of the voice acting except for Naruto's.  But I thought it was pretty silly how they edited out blood (especially nosebleeds near the beginning).

So I don't think the dub is bad really, but I still have to say the sub is better.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 13, 2006)

Overall, I've never been impressed by the dubs voice acting, it just seems rather speedily done and like that the voice actors didn't take much effort in trying to "become" the character. It just seems really shallow to me.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 13, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

why the hell did they change gai's name to "Might" like wtf is that good for

are they now so retarded they cant even say Maito?

and guys voice sucks ass man
its not dynamic what so ever 

my god this is only gettin worse


----------



## hakke (Feb 13, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> why the hell did they change gai's name to "Might" like wtf is that good for
> 
> ...



just so you know...

MAITO GAI is a pun intended at sounding like "MIGHTY GUY" or "MIGHT GUY".

The thing you're complaining about is that the dub retained the original joke, instead of changing the name to something else ignoring it.


----------



## Tsutsuji07 (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay, first of all. If you don't like what you're reading inside this forum, then don't read it at all. Simple as that. This is a DUB COMPLAINT THREAD. Yes, it means people can complain about the dubbed version. We don't need people defending the dubbed verson cause it won't change anyone's opinion on it, if they don't like it. 

First of all, I believe the voices in the dubbed version, truly suck. Like I said, why defend it when my opinion on it won't change? You're just wasting you're energy typing things if you're trying to change my opinion.

The character's voices, have no expression or feeling to it. Yes, some of them are good but what's the point of having only some good voices, and the rest bad? I had someone tell me "They're not suppose to have emotion!". This is where you're wrong.

Even an emotionless character has an edgy emotion or voice to it, and frankly, the dubbed version shows no sign of it. Why the hell, would I want to watch the dubbed verson, if Naruto says "believe it!". in almost every fucking sentence?'

I don't care if you have something to say about this cause it's my opinion and not yours. To tell you the truth, whatever you have to say to defend it, is pointless to me. You can type a whole page to try to change my opinion, but it won't help at all. 

End of story.


----------



## Auron (Feb 18, 2006)

Tsutsuji07 said:
			
		

> Okay, first of all. If you don't like what you're reading inside this forum, then don't read it at all. Simple as that. This is a DUB COMPLAINT THREAD. Yes, it means people can complain about the dubbed version. We don't need people defending the dubbed verson cause it won't change anyone's opinion on it, if they don't like it.
> 
> First of all, I believe the voices in the dubbed version, truly suck. Like I said, why defend it when my opinion on it won't change? You're just wasting you're energy typing things if you're trying to change my opinion.
> 
> ...



True that...honestly I don't find the dub voice actors to be so bad anymore. Hinata, Shikamaru, Kiba, Gaara all have decent voices imo. My big problem with the dub is Naruto's VA...she's just so terrible she brings the quality of the whole dub down. I enjoy it for a bit then she starts talking and it just goes to this . Sasuke's, Sakura's and especially Kakashi's VA's have all improved a lot from the start but Naruto's still showing no signs in that category. If they only had a decent VA for him I really wouldn't have many problems with the dub anymore.


----------



## Oggi (Feb 18, 2006)

meh...it's gets better as it proceeds.  Considering the current rate, the quality should be up there by epi. 100 or so.  Just my assumption


----------



## ShadowofaMind (Feb 19, 2006)

*The awfulness of Dub*

True dub is quite nice and at other not so nice. Translations have always bothered me, like there are multipe ways to say one thing, well the same thing applies with translations. Meaning in forgien shows they can be interrpeted in many diffrent ways, which I find annoying. None the less, the worst part about dub is vocies. For exampler, Naruto's english dub of Naruto is afwul , that kids voice is so abnoxious  . 
So is Naruto's english dub of Naruto:
a. Awful 
b.Mildly annoying  
c. okay  
d. I cant believe you like


----------



## Rukie (Feb 19, 2006)

I vote for e. None of the above.

I enjoy the dub, and I think that the VAs are improving as they go along (Naruto is proof of this; go back to episode 1, and compare the voice acting with that done in the most recent episode, episode 24). I understand that don't like the dub, and I don't mind. That's you're opinion. If you find it annoying, though, maybe you could just stick to the subs.

By the way, there's a Dub complaints thread, and this thread may be best suited for that. Just sayin...


----------



## ShadowofaMind (Feb 20, 2006)

You are subject to your opinon.


----------



## Phosphorus (Feb 20, 2006)

As you are subjected to your own opinion as well.

I agree w/ Rukie. The voices are improving as they go on. Some voices still bother me, but it's pointless to go on and on and bitching about it. Just don't watch it. And, yes, there is a dub complaints thread.


----------



## ShadowofaMind (Feb 20, 2006)

*Perhaps*

Maybe i should have retitled it, the negatives of dub. But yes the vocies are getting better, however, I guess you cant please everybody. Guess i didn't think my statement throught, eh. Oh well.


----------



## Weltallgaia (Feb 21, 2006)

it looks like you were assuming everyone hates the dub like you do.


----------



## TheVileOne (Feb 24, 2006)

Once again, I think the otaku are annoyed that there is so little to complain about here.  That pisses them off more than everything else.

Everything they said was going to happen, didn't happen.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't see why anyone would have an issue with the dub...The voices are for the most part fine, the content is mainly unedited, and the story is being kept 100% true to the original.


----------



## TheVileOne (Feb 24, 2006)

Megaharrison, its the otaku mindset.  They are close-minded creatures.  And they refuse to accept true facts. 

The issue they have is because from the start everything about this project was going to suck and all these things and elements would be changed.  When in fact all the ones they said would be weren't.


----------



## nah-nah (Feb 24, 2006)

...These sorts of things have been said dozens of times in the Dub Complaints Thread.

Merged.


----------



## Kaiten (Feb 24, 2006)

I often find myself laughing at the dub.

They kept the music and didn't edit it TOO bad, but they voices are so terrible it makes me cry.

Anyone who is up to date with the anime (japanese) and manga (japanese obviously) should not like it.


----------



## hakke (Feb 24, 2006)

Kaiten said:
			
		

> I often find myself laughing at the dub.
> 
> They kept the music and didn't edit it TOO bad, but they voices are so terrible it makes me cry.
> 
> Anyone who is up to date with the anime (japanese) and manga (japanese obviously) should not like it.



Wrong, you're making assumptions(?).

Im up to date both anime and manga, and I enjoy each new episode of the english dub. Im sure im not the only one. 

one question. Did you want Neji to sound like a 50 year old with cancer? That sure was an awful choice to voice a 13 year old kid. But you and me both got used to it.

The dub casted someone who honestly fits the character better, and has shown improvement from 1 episode to another.

My point... you can hate the voices all you want, but that doesn't make them horrible,most of the time one just doesnt want to like them.


----------



## Iruka (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry, I know what I'm gonna say may have been repeated here a zillion times over but I really need rant about my overwhelming unhappiness with the dub so bear with me.



			
				ShadowofaMind said:
			
		

> Naruto's english dub of Naruto is afwul , that kids voice is so abnoxious  .
> So is Naruto's english dub of Naruto:
> a. Awful
> b.Mildly annoying
> ...



I'd have to go with choice A & D. Naruto's dub voice is just horrible. If you listen to him and then the others you can tell the level of sound differences between their voices. It sounded almost like Naruto is from another different show when he talk. I think every other characters' voices fits their character, and I like every one of them, except for Naruto. I can't help but feel sad when it's Naruto's turn to talk. The screams seem fake, the yells seem fake, even the talks seem fake. You can feel the acting in it. It's complete apart from the character and doesn't sound like the voice and naruto is one person at all. Sad how Naruto is the main person in the show and we're gonna see him a zillion time. I only hope the voice improve overtime and doesn't sound like the person is having sore thoat.


----------



## Rukie (Feb 25, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> I enjoy the dub, and I think that the VAs are improving as they go along (Naruto is proof of this; go back to episode 1, and compare the voice acting with that done in the most recent episode, episode 24). I understand that don't like the dub, and I don't mind. That's you're opinion. If you find it annoying, though, maybe you could just stick to the subs.


I stand by what I said before. Go back and compare Naruto's voice with his voice from episode 1, there's a real difference in quality there. His voice really _is_ improving. (Believe it!   )


----------



## Hinano (Feb 25, 2006)

The only complaint I have (aside from the voice crap) is why do they cut parts of the episode out? To fill it with dumb commercials?
I saw the dub for the first time last night out of curiosity and it was the episode where Naruto/sakura/konohmaru's group meet with the sand ninjas coming in to take the chuunin exam....what happened to the part where Sakura was telling them that if they didnt explain why they're here she'd report them? I thought thats a major scene for her standing up for something besides cowering and bitching all the time..and they cut it out. o_O; Kinda feel bad for those who can only watch the dub...


----------



## Rukie (Feb 25, 2006)

Hinano said:
			
		

> The only complaint I have (aside from the voice crap) is why do they cut parts of the episode out? To fill it with dumb commercials?
> I saw the dub for the first time last night out of curiosity and it was the episode where Naruto/sakura/konohmaru's group meet with the sand ninjas coming in to take the chuunin exam....what happened to the part where Sakura was telling them that if they didnt explain why they're here she'd report them? I thought thats a major scene for her standing up for something besides cowering and bitching all the time..and they cut it out. o_O; Kinda feel bad for those who can only watch the dub...


They don't "cut parts of the episode" out to play commercials, they just kinda... well, break at strange moments. And the part that you're thinking of where Sakura demands to know why the Sand ninja are in Kanoha occurs next episode.


----------



## SamuraiGirl2003 (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't even know what Naruto was until it started airing on Toonami. After seeing the subbed version, I don't like the phrases that they replaced in the dubbed version. Naruto always saying " Believe it " is kind of annoying. Sakura, I just don't her voice in the dubbed version. She sounds so shrilly.

Sasuke, I feel his voice in the dubbed version should be just a little bit more manlier. He sounds his age when I watch the show on toonami.

Kakashi has the best dubbed voice of them all, to me.

As for the other teams, why in the dubbed version does Neji have brown hair and when I watch the subbed version he has black hair? Either I must not be paying attention or I'm watching some bad quality stuff.

The only other complaint I have is Shino's voice. Shino is the only person I think voice got totally screwed over. The theme songs, I don't know what happened.


----------



## Weltallgaia (Feb 25, 2006)

SamuraiGirl2003 said:
			
		

> As for the other teams, why in the dubbed version does Neji have brown hair and when I watch the subbed version he has black hair? Either I must not be paying attention or I'm watching some bad quality stuff.


Your watching bad quality stuff, all the subs are lower quality than this which is the dvd version, when they are first put on the air they are rushed and as such are not quite as polished as the dvd version combine with your comp setting and it changes it a bit.


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Feb 25, 2006)

SamuraiGirl2003 said:
			
		

> As for the other teams, why in the dubbed version does Neji have brown hair and when I watch the subbed version he has black hair? Either I must not be paying attention or I'm watching some bad quality stuff.


His hair was always brown.


----------



## Civius (Feb 28, 2006)

They made Tenten and Temari sound like valley girls!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 28, 2006)

one little thing i dont like is that Sasuke pronounces his last name oochi(rising tone)ha(drop tone)....can't he just say Uchiha (with emphasis on uchi)


----------



## Kaiten (Feb 28, 2006)

hakke said:
			
		

> one question. Did you want Neji to sound like a 50 year old with cancer? That sure was an awful choice to voice a 13 year old kid. But you and me both got used to it.



If you mean the japanese Neji, then you are a fricken retard. And just so you know, having cancer, last time I checked, doesn't have anything to do with your voice.

Anyway though.... Neji is my favorite voice for the english....

But people like Naruto, who we have to hear all the time, should have been casted better. He sounds like a fucking 50 year old chain smoker.


----------



## jv2k (Mar 4, 2006)

Kaiten said:
			
		

> If you mean the japanese Neji, then you are a fricken retard. And just so you know, having cancer, last time I checked, doesn't have anything to do with your voice.


Lung cancer.


			
				Kaiten said:
			
		

> Anyway though.... Neji is my favorite voice for the english....
> 
> But people like Naruto, who we have to hear all the time, should have been casted better. He sounds like a fucking 50 year old chain smoker.


He sounds so far from 50 years old with that cackling voice of his that it makes me wonder if you have trouble hearing or if you hang around 50 year olds who never went through puberty and thus have high pitched voices.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 5, 2006)

Why the FUCK do we have to wait till the middle of FUCKING April for new Naruto episodes  !?


----------



## lil-wolf (Mar 6, 2006)

i'm watching the subbed ones and Malaysian dubbed Naruto >.>;; 


at first it was sucked and i almost committed seppuku when i saw my fav anime was horribly dubbed and the terms changed!!!!!! e.g Konoha => Kinoha (i guess the translator mistaken the kanji writing of 'Ko' in 'Konoha' as 'Ki', which is written in the same way but sounds differently), Orochimaru => Ohebimaru (both have same writing in Kanji) >:E i pitied the audience (and myself) cuz they didn't get the chance to feel the real excitement of watching Naruto +_+ 

after some time, if i remembered, during episode where Naruto's first time training with Jiraiya, everything is back to normal. thx goodness!! ~_~ Naruto sounds more lively, the terms like chuunin, Konoha, hokage, ANBU etc. is there and the characters voice is sounded supposedly. last week episode was Naruto first time summoning Gamabunta. and.....i love Kakashi's voice~~ <3333 so like the real Kakashi. kudos to the voice actor!!!


----------



## Metroid-san (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont understand why people hate the dub so much. The voices arent perfect, but they are still pretty good. The only complaint I have isnt about the dubbing itself but the fact that they cut out blood. I mean, come on. They keep Naruto's sexy jutsu but they cut out Iruka's nosebleed that occurs moments later...


----------



## Tsutsuji07 (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm not fond of the voice actors in the dubbed version. If they're gonna dub it, they should at least have the main character's voice be decent. Naruto's english voice reminds me that of another show, which I'm having trouble remembering. I completely stopped watching Naruto after the third episode. It horrified me and I never watched it again. I'd like to stay with my original version and we'll leave it as that.


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Mar 7, 2006)

Why can't they air the Miyazaki movies AND have new episodes of Naruto? 
Why show re-runs?
Now we have to wait _even longer _to hear what Orochimaru sounds like


----------



## Kaiten (Mar 7, 2006)

jv2k said:
			
		

> Lung cancer.
> 
> He wasn't specific......
> 
> He sounds so far from 50 years old with that cackling voice of his that it makes me wonder if you have trouble hearing or if you hang around 50 year olds who never went through puberty and thus have high pitched voices.



usually cackling is a word that describes witches.... and such...


----------



## UnbrokenSpirit (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry all, I just need to vent really quick!  

.....

Damn, those bastards! They don't know how to pronounce Shiakmaru's name correctly!!! 

ARGHHHHH!!!

Better....


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 8, 2006)

Heh, and u don't know how to spell it properly.........juss kiddin, I do that all the time.


----------



## Wondermilk (Mar 8, 2006)

the only thing I have against is the way they pronounce the names, the killing of the theme songs...yeah thats about it

but Gai's voice rocks XD


----------



## Kriz (Mar 12, 2006)

my one single gripe with the dub is Naruto's line in episode 25.

The subbers translated it as "that's my 'Way of the Ninja'.", and it became Naruto's main saying.

the dub translated a similar line in the Wave country arc as "my own ninja way". that would have been fine.

But in episode 25, he said, "That's _the_ way of the ninja."

It's a very small quirk, yes. But that's a very important part of Naruto's character: that he is making his own path to becoming a ninja, and he isn't going to follow any other.

I do hope they'll adjust that one tiny line for the DVDs.


----------



## Aman (Mar 12, 2006)

Umm... May i complain?


----------



## Tsutsuji07 (Mar 14, 2006)

nimbus said:
			
		

> MY opinions, NOT yours. End of story.



That sounds vaguely familiar. You said the exact same thing I did in one of my posts.


----------



## ArioNeko (Mar 16, 2006)

Well I am not so much pissed about the re-runs but the fact that they are gonna air 8 episodes straight in one night. If I had to listen to that much Maile Flannigan I think I would load a piece of lead into my 9mm airsoft gun and shoot myself in the head.

I mean its one thing to show new episodes. Its another to SPAM em. While some view this as a good thing so many episodes at once I guess I see differently. For every multiple episode we show now on one day is another week of reruns in the future.

I qould seriously hate for this to be something liek DBZ where we run through our episodes so fast that we have to watch 3-4 straight solid months of reruns.


----------



## HatakeSakura (Mar 18, 2006)

Hmmm... I'm not sure if this has been said, but The English Naruto's voice names him sound asthmatic... And The fact that they edited out a LOT of stuff makes me mad.  Also, almost everyone's voices don't fit... AT ALL.  *shrugs*  I guess I am just too used to the Japanese version... with the hot voices and stuff...


----------



## Jackal&Casull (Mar 19, 2006)

Earlier I said I hated this thread because the dub rocks. But I was just wondering what are they gonna do when Jiraya and his pervertness comes along? or when Jiraya called Tsunade a flat chested bitch. Oh and they should not cut all the blood. I think they should move naruto back to 10 pm or even 11 pm so the kids cannot watch it. Your input?


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 19, 2006)

yeah, but then the ratings would take a semi-big dive downward, because I think like 30 % or more of the watchers are kids. Don't worry, the uncut DVDs are on the way........we just gotta wait awhile.


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 20, 2006)

Heh... interesting.

A friend of mine who watched nothing but the dub thus far watched a few japanese episodes of Naruto with me.

She didn't like the Japanese voices much.  Actually, she didn't like them at all.  She especially disliked Zabuza's japanese dub voice.

I said nothing.


----------



## Akaikami (Mar 21, 2006)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaa*


----------



## Hybrid (Mar 23, 2006)

Akaikami said:
			
		

> FURRY PORN


 
BRILLIANT! Goodbye.


----------



## Iruka (Mar 23, 2006)

y'know that post#1700 should be delete. It's a waste of webspace and time for people who happen to want to reread previous post and doesn't know that there's no more post after that 1700 post. u.u


----------



## hakke (Mar 23, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Heh... interesting.
> 
> A friend of mine who watched nothing but the dub thus far watched a few japanese episodes of Naruto with me.
> 
> ...



Yep. interesting... it means the VAs are that good... and Zabuza,Haku,Anko and KAkashi in particular are flawless in their portrayal of the characters.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Mar 24, 2006)

Well some of the japanese VA's are newbies at that time ... but that's the first time I heard a person say she doesn't like any of the japanese voices at all in Naruto.

P.S: It's been such a long time since I went here and the thread's still going???


----------



## ArioNeko (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes it is still going. As the series goes on it only gives mroe and more to b-tch about.


----------



## BAHAMUT ZERO (Mar 25, 2006)

I stoped watch'n after I first heard Kakashi, not only did the voice suck he...was...speeking...at...one...mile...per...hour...er x_x


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Mar 29, 2006)

The way I see it, the voices get better as the anime goes on. The VA for Sasuke sucked more or less at the start, but now that he has got more used to the role sounds much better. Same goes for everyone else. Not to mention they seem to be getting better people for future rolls. Orochimaru Grass Nin is pretty fitting judging on how the character is suppose to be pictured.

I'm actually enjoying the english version now as a way to refresh myself with the earlier parts of Naruto.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 30, 2006)

Does Canada get to hear Orochimaru's voice tomorrow?


----------



## Mysticwolf6671 (Mar 30, 2006)

The dubs for naruto are horrible ....... naruto just sounds suckie.


----------



## Mace134 (Mar 31, 2006)

*The WTF with english version of naruto*

i finally get my hands on a english version of naruto i jus laughed kakashis voice was soooooooo off and naruto's voice damn wat the hell did they even bother when they were searching for voive talent for the show i mean come on


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 31, 2006)

Umm....Was it one of the earlier episodes? If so, the voice acting has improved greatly since then. 

BTW, there is a dub complaints thread for this sort of thing. You can vent about the dub all you want, there.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 31, 2006)

Well you're probably to used to the subed version


----------



## Super Mop Ninja (Mar 31, 2006)

All i care about the English version is that Choji is being voiced by the guy who did Michelangelo in all the TMNT movies.


----------



## AsunA (Mar 31, 2006)

I was actually rolling over the floor laughing my ass off when I was watching ep 16 dubbed X'D You're right... It's terrible. But hey, better having bad dubbed Naruto, then no Naruto ^^ non?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 31, 2006)

Another original thread...


----------



## Slips (Mar 31, 2006)

Earlier eps were average but the latest have come a long way. You can hear the improvment's the further into the series we get. They are doing a solid job imo


----------



## Yasashiku (Mar 31, 2006)

I honestly saw nothing wrong with the dubbed versions except the cut off stuff...... Neji's voice sounded nerdy though..... otherwise, fine with me


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 31, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Earlier eps were average but the latest have come a long way. You can hear the improvment's the further into the series we get. They are doing a solid job imo


I agree. Everyone's acting has improved greatly, and there is little editing. 



			
				Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Well you're probably to used to the subed version


Like every dub hater out there.  I understand, though. I'm so used to the dub,  I cringe every time I hear the Japanese version. But that's just me. 
I guess it's whatever you hear first.


----------



## Yasashiku (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah, when ever you hear dubbed or Japanese ver. of anime, what ever you hear first... you kind of get addicted to it. So if your a dub watcher, you like there voices better, vice versa for Jap watcher. If we all just watched them at the same time, wouldn't that be better?


----------



## step1 (Mar 31, 2006)

Mace134 said:
			
		

> i finally get my hands on a english version of naruto i jus laughed kakashis voice was soooooooo off and naruto's voice damn wat the hell did they even bother when they were searching for voive talent for the show i mean come on


Atleast Kakashi's voice in the english version had a little variety in it, like after the bell test, he actually sounded serious, in the original, he didnt, and no, screams dont count.


----------



## Slips (Mar 31, 2006)

Sukotto Uzamaki said:
			
		

> Yeah, when ever you hear dubbed or Japanese ver. of anime, what ever you hear first... you kind of get addicted to it. So if your a dub watcher, you like there voices better, vice versa for Jap watcher. If we all just watched them at the same time, wouldn't that be better?




Not really when i started with Naruto the first 6 eps were all the dub version then i moved to the Japanese because its nice to see how the show should be.

The dub has done well with edits to the point that they are minimal but they are still there.

Both do there jobs though


----------



## Saosin (Mar 31, 2006)

I stopped watching the dubbed version when the introduced Shikamaru... They totally killed him. T_T


----------



## Ino (Mar 31, 2006)

I actually like Kakashi's voice.


----------



## Seany (Mar 31, 2006)

There is a thread for complaining you know. And you get used to the dub if you keep watching it. Yes it's nothing like the sub, but it is a terrific dub.


----------



## The Black Knight (Mar 31, 2006)

yeah its just prefrence i prefer raws myself. But i've seen the dub, kakashi's voice ok, naruto's is ok with me now, hinata is PERFECT...sound exactly like the real one. The voices i don't like are kankurou, chouji, and shikamaru. There still doing a fine job of dubbing. One of the best dubs for anyshow. The only better one I can remember was Full Metal Alchemist, which is the best dub i have laid eyes on. Anyway as long as they don't screw anymore voices it's ok. 

Now if they screw itachi's voice up or jiriya's...I'm going to drive/walk/fly/swim/watever to the studio and kill every single person there.
They will all die. Right now i don't have too much prefrence because im used to the raws, and so i don't like dubs that much....they're ok. And for the raws I'm getting pissed about fillers, and the chance of even more after episode 182, in the next season.


----------



## BrockLee (Mar 31, 2006)

Eh, I like it *shrugs* I think they did a pretty good job with it.


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 31, 2006)

If they don't give Gamabuta a Southern accent, I'll be pissed.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Mar 31, 2006)

There's a reason they have a complaint thread, you know...

here

Voice your rants there, along with all the other colorful complaints.  Though it does come down to your opinion, yeah, as I rather like Kakashi's dub voice and I've actually gotten used to Naruto. Best thing I say is to stick with the dub for a few episodes before you come to an immediate conclusion.


----------



## The Antithesis (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll admit that I'm not _crazy_ over the dub VA's, but they are still doing a pretty decent job with it all, compared to a lot of other dubs. For example, Ebisu's VA is absolutely wonderful, as is Sasuke's and Sakura's and Kakashi's and Naruto's (and a whole lot of other characters that I won't bother to list here).


----------



## Seiken Enhasa (Apr 1, 2006)

This is a bit off-topic, but...

...is there a reason the furry porn hasn't been deleted yet?


----------



## HokageSensei (Apr 4, 2006)

*Which VAs would you fire?*

Rock Lee's VA. He sucks a sh*tload. And he can't act!!!

On the other hand Gai has the best VA. Nice acting skills and he's funny. I haven't been watching the Eng eps so i dont know which chracters they have introduced.


----------



## The Black Knight (Apr 4, 2006)

Gai is alright. 
Fire chouji, and the voice i heard for itachi's


liams - gaara is the opposite. His is REALLY GOOD. 

Hinata's voice is perfect....sounds just like the the RAWS i listen too.


----------



## beat89 (Apr 4, 2006)

Naruto. Too high. 

I also dont llike Rock Lees VA


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Apr 4, 2006)

I only have problems with Chouji and Lee so far.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 4, 2006)

Itachi with no doubt.


----------



## SGL (Apr 4, 2006)

When I heard Lee's I almost started to cry. It's horrible. Not just that it's different - Gai's is different (but in a good way) - Lee's VA just... made him out to be a complete joke.


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2006)

Lee's VA, he sounds like a robot, horriable! FIRE HIM!!!! FIRE!!!!
I cracked up laughing for like 5 minutes because it was so pathetic. I wasn't laughing because its good, its pathetic. 

I love Gai's voice so much! I want to hear more of his voice acting, he's so funny! A must keep voice actor. Yus.


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 4, 2006)

i haven't been paying that much attention.  I watch my naruto on dvd and use only subs.   On occasion at a friend's house I watch a dubbed episode, but none with lee or Itachi.  *shrug*


----------



## Maes (Apr 4, 2006)

If I were to fire any of them I would fire Shikamaru's voice actor, he just doesn't seem to understand his character.  But if there is anyone I would fire it would be the person who is responsible for "Believe It" and whoever decided to have Shikamaru say "what a drag" rather than "how troublesome".


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 4, 2006)

FrostXian said:
			
		

> Itachi with no doubt.



I second that... X_x Totally agreed,


----------



## Prodigy-child (Apr 4, 2006)

I have to admit, I'm not liking Itachi's voice.


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 4, 2006)

Awww....poor Lee  Personally, I love his voice.

I have absolutely no problems with the voices......except Itachi's. Icky icky icky. I think they will change it, though, before his big debut...._if_ Cartoon Network buys some more episodes (they'd be idiots not to.)


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 4, 2006)

Someone tell the fool running the sound board to turn down the voice dub volume too.  WTF do they need to sound like their shouting when all the foley and music aren't even that loud?


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 4, 2006)

I haven't watched any recent dubs but I know Chouji's voice sucks.


----------



## Seany (Apr 4, 2006)

Hmmm, nobody's


----------



## Neji (Apr 4, 2006)

itachi's, lee , gai, uuhhm neji becuase even thought its not bad it could be ALOT better


----------



## mightymask (Apr 4, 2006)

I seem to be in the minority here. I *LOVED* the job Rock Lee's actor did and ditto that with Itachi. With the Japanese Lee (which I also love), he comes accross as very stoic and by the book. The fact that the English counterpart doesn't use contractions ('I am' instead of 'I'm' or 'I cannot' instead of 'I can't') was GOLD in terms of capturing this. Lee is SUPPOSED to be kind of robotic at times in terms of his passion of what he believes in. Regarding Itachi's voice, what little I heard of him sounded like he NAILED it. 
*How can you slam someone after like 3 lines for cyring out loud?? *
It was up there with Steve Blum's performance as far as I'm concerned. His delivery was VERY well done with that bit where he speaks to Sasuke.  I can't see how people can base their opinions on the new Voice Actors with how little they've spoken thus far. And like everybody else, I was afraid when I first heard Chouji's line with Ino about getting some more BBQ but damn, he did GREAT that second appearance he had I thought (with all the rookies). If you want to be fair, this post should be based on the characters who have voice acted for most of the episodes thus far (Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Kakashi) who I thought have done as good as you could ask for with English actors.  I was a bit worried at first (especially with the Naruto voice) but you can really tell that as they're getting a sense of the character, it's coming through in the voice acting. The Naruto voice has come along nicely and I'm really getting used to it.  I think on the whole, they're doing a FANTASTIC job. Way to go Viz. My favorites so far have been Dosu, Hinata, Kakashi, Sasuke, Zabusa, Gai, Lee, 3rd Hokage, Konohamaru, and (although it's early still. .... Itachi).


----------



## Kromagnum (Apr 4, 2006)

Only voice I just can't stand at this point is Chouji's.  I didn't like Lee's at first, but I started to like it after a few episodes.  I do like Shikamaru's voice, I just abhor the way they pronounce his name.


----------



## Auron (Apr 4, 2006)

The main reason I don't watch the dub is because I can't stand Naruto's va...so thats def the one I'd fire.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't think I would fire anyone.  I have to give credit to them surviving this long and better than some dubs out there.  I do wish Steven Blum could do some other voices down the road, because I think he did a good job with Zabuza


----------



## Slips (Apr 4, 2006)

None so far its still early in the show give them time to settle :/


----------



## Wrathchild (Apr 4, 2006)

Maes said:
			
		

> But if there is anyone I would fire it would be the person who is responsible for "Believe It" and whoever decided to have Shikamaru say "what a drag" rather than "how troublesome".



You mean, fire Mary McGlynn?


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Apr 4, 2006)

i agree with hokage naruto 
i think all the VA's have done a very good job
i just wish i could hear itachi's voice, but it looks like i'll have to wait till the 15th


----------



## XanBcoo (Apr 7, 2006)

N00b alert!

First I wanna apologize for not reading through this topic completely, but it seems to be absurdly long and I don't have the time to go through every...single...post. I just wanted to throw in my opinion of a certain voice because I love the dub.

But did anyone else have a problem with Zabuza's (Steven Blum's) performance? Before the Blum fanboys/girls jump on me for this, I wanna point out that I am just that - a major Steven Blum fan. But I did really not like how he acted out Zabuza's lines. Blum's voice is inherently pretty low, so I can't figure out why they had him growling all of his lines - especially since Zabuza's JP voice never does this. In my opinion he would have sounded so much better sounding like...I guess Darcia from Wolf's Rain or Shishio from Rurouni Kenshin. Something sounding a little less "sinister" or cartoony and a little more evil-hardass. He also tended to over emote quite a lot, which is weird 'cause I've NEVER heard him do that in any other role. Just sounded a bit forced. Did this bother anyone else?

Other than that, the dub's ok on the whole I guess. There's the occasional odd translation or some things sometimes sound a bit corny. But hey, what doesn't?


----------



## SonicDestroyer (Apr 7, 2006)

the dub has naruto's voice too high pitched. some of the voices don't fit the people very well. They should buy more episodes because then we have something to complain about when we do .but, the dub has its good and bad points.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 7, 2006)

Just decided to investigate the dub, and I really wished I didn't.  Almost all the voices were horrid, then I went to episode 23 to see what Kabuto, my fav, sounded like.

I cringe.  He's not supposed to act arrogant and condescending like that till _after_.  WTF.  That is _not_ the way someone with that sort of role would behave...

hate hate hate... >_<


----------



## CopyHatake (Apr 8, 2006)

they can't even proonce there names rite..


----------



## Nathan (Apr 8, 2006)

Chas3265 said:
			
		

> I haven't watched any recent dubs but I know Chouji's voice sucks.



Ok, first of all, if you haven't watched any recent episode how do you know Chouji's voice sucks?

If your thinking about the one in Episode 3, they changed his voice to a new one. So he doesn't sound like that anymore.

Also, in the recent dubs there voices have improved a lot!


And for the "how troublesome" line by Shikamaru turning to "what a drag" isn't bad at all. 'How troublesome' isn't really the 'exact' translation but it was a translation that one subbed team used and then all the rest of the translating/subbing teams used. I've heard 'how troublesome' can be 'what a pain in the ass' as well but 'what a drag' actually is an accurate translation.


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Apr 8, 2006)

Orochimaru: Bleh, not snakey and screechy enough. He's too manly.
Sasuke: Too light hearted. Sasuke hates his brother and wallows in his own misery, saying anything rarely. If the voice doesn't improve a lot of serious scenes are going to be horrible.
Naruto: annoys the hell out of me
Sakura: a little too old-sounding
3rd: There's no way a 70 year old man sounds like this. Horrible casting. The third is a sage, he should have the sterotypical old hermit guy voice.
Shikamaru: his what a drag annoys me but other than that its ok
Gaara: Best so far. Perfect.
Itachi: too much emotion, Itachi does not have emotion in his voice when he speaks
Neji: really good
Lee: not goofy-sounding enough
Kakashi: not droning enough, he's too spirited
Anko: seems off, but I can't tell why

While I'm sure the dubbers were trying their best to work with what was available, I feel like the translators and the casters didn't watch more than the first episode. If even that. So long as they don't make Jiraya and Tusnade have horrible voices, then the dub is tolerable in my view (despite the horrendous casting choices).


----------



## XanBcoo (Apr 11, 2006)

CopyHatake said:
			
		

> they can't even proonce there names rite..


And you can't spell worth a damn...

I don't mean to be offensive, but what's with all the people criticizing this aspect of the dub who can't even seem to speak English properly?

And so far I'm aware of only one or two mispronounciations in the dub. Everything else is spot on. I'm guessing people saying that the dub mispronounces names comes from the fact that these people are the ones who cannot pronounce them properly. It's hard fighting all the "Nah-ROODOH" fans...


----------



## dark_kaze (Apr 12, 2006)

I dowloaded the dub just a few days ago for my little bro (he can’t read very fast lol) and I must say that the VAs are poor in my opinion. The only anime I have enjoyed dubbed were outlaw star and one piece. I was also upset when I herd the English opening they should have left it the way it was.


----------



## Rukie (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow. Here he is, someone who _actually_ praises the One Piece dub as one of the better dubbed anime shows. You must have very unique taste in anime. I enjoy the One Piece dub as well. That doesn't mean that I prefer it over the original, but I know that it's the closest that I'll get for awhile.

What episodes of Naruto did you see? Because, although the voices weren't all that great when it started out, they have gotten much better as the dub progressed.


----------



## Kromagnum (Apr 13, 2006)

... Someone who likes the One Piece dub, but dislikes Naruto dub?

Now I've seen everything... seriously...


----------



## dark_kaze (Apr 13, 2006)

I am now addicted the the naruto dub I still don’t like it but I can’t stop watching. You say it gets better, do they ever stop saying Naruto's name so anally?


----------



## XanBcoo (Apr 13, 2006)

dark_kaze said:
			
		

> do they ever stop saying Naruto's name so anally?


...


			
				XanBcoo said:
			
		

> I'm guessing people saying that the dub mispronounces names comes from the fact that these people are the ones who cannot pronounce them properly. It's hard fighting all the "Nuh-ROODOH" fans...



If you are instead referring to the pronounciation of the "r", that's just an accent thing. The Japanese "r" is different from the american "r" which is more of a glide-like "y" sound.

Personally I think it'd bug me a lot to hear them pronounce the r in "Naruto" the same way they pronounce the r in "Gaara". Props for keeping it authentic and all...but it sounds like "Gaada". I think it's fine the way it is now. Naruto's voice on the other hand...


----------



## Time Diver (Apr 15, 2006)

> Wow. Here he is, someone who actually praises the One Piece dub as one of the better dubbed anime shows. You must have very unique taste in anime. I enjoy the One Piece dub as well. That doesn't mean that I prefer it over the original, but I know that it's the closest that I'll get for awhile.



You're not talking about the North American dub, are you? I sincerely hope that you are not. Because, a show that was orginally violent in content and turning it into something _kids_ will watch, and plus, cutting out 30 episodes in any dub is not *good*. 


Anyways, regarding the topic, the dub is fine by me as long as they don't edit out alot of stuff [cough]One Piece[/cough], my only complaint is that intros and outros were removed.


----------



## jv2k (Apr 15, 2006)

Time Diver said:
			
		

> You're not talking about the North American dub, are you? I sincerely hope that you are not. *Because, a show that was orginally violent in content and turning it into something kids will watch,* and plus, cutting out 30 episodes in any dub is not *good*.


While I do agree that One piece got a bad dub, it IS a kids show.


----------



## Time Diver (Apr 15, 2006)

Excuse me, a KID'S show? I'm afraid you're badly mistaken, go watch the sub or at least read the manga, because I don't see major conspiracies and kicking both "God" and the "government's" asses is something 6 - 8 year old can comprehend.



Because thats like saying Naruto is for 6 - 8 year old kids, too, even though its content is meant for the younger to older teens.


----------



## 2dumb2live (Apr 15, 2006)

The dubbed version is the only version i get to see. The only annoying thing i found was naruto's voice...
Where can i see another English version of naruto( im watching the one on Cartoon Network currently).


----------



## jv2k (Apr 15, 2006)

Time Diver said:
			
		

> Excuse me, a KID'S show? I'm afraid you're badly mistaken, go watch the sub or at least read the manga, because I don't see major conspiracies and kicking both "God" and the "government's" asses is something 6 - 8 year old can comprehend.
> 
> 
> 
> Because thats like saying Naruto is for 6 - 8 year old kids, too, even though its content is meant for the younger to older teens.


It is a kids show, get over it most animes target demographic is children 6-12.


----------



## jv2k (Apr 21, 2006)

x_rex30 said:
			
		

> Sounds too much like a little kids show. You hear the evil and mature voice acting in the sub and there isn't much to worry about.. and naruto's voice has soo much character that it doesn't sound like the same bull sh** over and over. I've watched Naruto subbed while family is in the other room and I don't care.. it's not because they are speaking another language and they can't understand.. but because they don't sound annoying.. but it isn't the same story with the english dub.


Yea the thing is it is because they are speaking another language and I don't understand how you subbies can prefer those squeaky japanese girl voices to the girls of the dub.


----------



## Wi-fi Master (Apr 21, 2006)

Well.. The Dub was kind of weird. Because Naruto sounded like little sissy and Sakura sounded crazy, and Sasuke sounded too manly. Also, Naruto was like "BELIEVE IT!" and it was annoying me so much!


----------



## x_rex30 (Apr 22, 2006)

jv2k said:
			
		

> Yea the thing is it is because they are speaking another language and I don't understand how you subbies can prefer those squeaky japanese girl voices to the girls of the dub.


It's like listening to valley girl voice acting like you'd hear in Saved by the Bell.. lol.. I dunno.. I just have trouble liking the dub. It's not because I'm used to the japanese voice acting, if that was the case I wouldn't have been able to rewatch anime's in English that I've originally watched in Japanese (examples: Trigun, Cowboy Bebop)


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 22, 2006)

So uh, how come nobody's talkin about how episode 32 turned out. I'd try to put it up myself, but I haven't seen the episode.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 22, 2006)

jv2k said:
			
		

> It is a kids show, get over it most animes target demographic is childred 6-12.


Do you live in North America and watch dubs..? -_-...
Hush, be a good boy and don't speak about things you don't know, good boy. *pets* Good.


----------



## ArioNeko (Apr 22, 2006)

FrostXian said:
			
		

> Do you live in North America and watch dubs..? -_-...
> Hush, be a good boy and don't speak about things you don't know, good boy. *pets* Good.



Actually he is correct. Now it IS a kids show. You can thank Viz for making it that as obviously they do not like our demographic. No matter what it was in Japan it IS a kids show now. Their edits assure that. With the proper edits they could make it a little girls show if they though they liked that demographic more and thought it would bring them more money. CN & Viz don't give a rats arse about the original work so long as they can milk it for all the money and ratings its worth. It IS a kids show. Look at the ratings and what demographic exactly CN is whoring for money.


----------



## XanBcoo (Apr 22, 2006)

FrostXian said:
			
		

> Do you live in North America and watch dubs..? -_-...
> Hush, be a good boy and don't speak about things you don't know, good boy. *pets* Good.


He's partly right. Naruto is a show aimed at "tweens" and young teens. As "mature" as any fan says it is, ~9-15 is the target demographic.

Look at the magazine it's published in: SHOUNEN Jump. That's not to say it isn't great though. And I would definitely not write it off as *just* a kid's show.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 22, 2006)

10-15 is above kids. You dont see Justice League editing out guns.

also, so orochimaru is a girl? those fucking assholes.


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Apr 22, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> 10-15 is above kids. You dont see Justice League editing out guns.
> 
> also, so orochimaru is a girl? those fucking assholes.



Well... Orochimaru as a grass ninja, yes they referred to it as "she". But the real Orochimaru is still a guy  .


----------



## Gaara'sOnlyGirl (Apr 22, 2006)

Ive watched dubed and undubed eps on youtube and I have to say the jap ones ate better. The voiced match the lips better [for obvious reasons] and as a side note: naruto never says 'belive it' in the jap version.


----------



## jv2k (Apr 22, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> 10-15 is above kids. You dont see Justice League editing out guns.


Actually justice leagues target demographic is 6-11 or 9-14, CN just lets them get away with a lot and the creators just don't dumb things down because its for kids(too bad most other toons do V_V). But the DCAU has been getting away with guns since it started on fox kids over ten years ago.


----------



## ArioNeko (Apr 23, 2006)

I mean can it be anything other than a kids show when they feel their audience can't handle the word "hate"? I mean I know people think its a strong word its not profane or anything like that but they still had to edit it out on several ocasions.

If that is not sugarcoating then I don't know what is.


----------



## star64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Naruto never sounds serious when he is supposed to be


----------



## Wondermilk (Apr 23, 2006)

I gotta say I was thinking about when I said: I really dislike how they pronounce he names

I was thinking on _why_ they couldn't pronounce the names. We've been watching the epiosdes in it's oringinal states, over and over, so we _know_ _*how to pronounce them right*_. XD The voice actors, I'm pretty sure don't and didn't watch the oringinals so they have to go up front and pronounce the names without pratice


----------



## gokuden553 (Apr 24, 2006)

Gaara'sOnlyGirl said:
			
		

> Ive watched dubed and undubed eps on youtube and I have to say the jap ones ate better. The voiced match the lips better [for obvious reasons] and as a side note: naruto never says 'belive it' in the jap version.



Ye yeh, I know... it's just a made up thing ^^;


----------



## Akira (Apr 24, 2006)

I think the dub episodes arent that bad.Most of the voices are okay apart from kakashi who was awful.


----------



## gokuden553 (Apr 24, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:
			
		

> I think the dub episodes arent that bad.Most of the voices are okay apart from kakashi who was awful.



Kakashi doesen't even sound right ^^;


----------



## Equinox225 (Apr 24, 2006)

I dont like the dub all that much do to the fact, the people sound older or younger then they actually are. I prefer the Jap version!


----------



## Rukie (Apr 24, 2006)

Equinox225 said:
			
		

> I dont like the dub all that much do to the fact, the people sound older or younger then they actually are. I prefer the Jap version!



Yes, the Jap version where Shino sounds like he's 40.  

Though I gotta admit, so far in the dub, he doesn't sound much better...


----------



## jv2k (Apr 24, 2006)

Gaara'sOnlyGirl said:
			
		

> Ive watched dubed and undubed eps on youtube and I have to say the jap ones ate better. The voiced match the lips better [for obvious reasons] and as a side note: naruto never says 'belive it' in the jap version.


Yea but he says dattebayo a lot more often.


----------



## Krossu (Apr 24, 2006)

I was so used to watching the Naruto episodes in Japanese. When I watched the english version on Cartoon Network, it drove me crazy. It didn't sound very......Japanese-like. It was annoying when he says believe. It was also annoying when they didn't add the endings of the names (kun,chan,etc.) because I was used to hearing those. It also sounds better in Japanese when they call out their jutsus. (What sounds better? Kage Bunshin no jutsu, or Shadow Clone jutsu?)


----------



## jv2k (Apr 25, 2006)

narufan2193 said:
			
		

> (What sounds better? Kage Bunshin no jutsu, or Shadow Clone jutsu?)


Shadow clone.


----------



## x_rex30 (Apr 28, 2006)

star64 said:
			
		

> Naruto never sounds serious when he is supposed to be


That is my main problem.. he sounds too whiny when he gets serious about anything in the english version.

I'm sick of hearing this..

"OMG HE IS SUPPOSE TO SOUND ANNOYING!!!"

Shut the hell up! Is he suppose to sound annoying at ALL TIMES!? That's the way its not suppose to be. Naruto is suppose to sound cool when he is being serrious.. that what grabs me about the show in the first place. When he is talking serious about anything, it's suppose to grab the viewer and it's believable when you see characters in the anime take him seriously. Now he doesn't sound cool in the english version, doesn't sound convincing, and above all when he gets serious, he ONLY sounds like an annoying brat! To hell with the dub I say. All you overly optimistic people about the dub are on crack to think Naruto does justice to the original sounding one. The thing that is suppose to be the most captivating thing about the show is the determination and very strong feelings Naruto shares is suppose to be one of the main key factors to attract the audience. In the english version he now sounds nothing but like a whiny boy no matter what it seems when something serious is going on in the series.


----------



## ArioNeko (Apr 29, 2006)

x_rex30 said:
			
		

> That is my main problem.. he sounds too whiny when he gets serious about anything in the english version.
> 
> I'm sick of hearing this..
> 
> ...



There! Finnaly someone with half a brain. I was starting to loose hope in the English Discussion section. I totally agree. True, Naruto is supposed to be annoying but Maile Flannigan voices it so that he is TOO anoying. At this point she is so annoying she is completly unable to express the intense emotions the character is supposed to be going through. You loose that emotional tie to the characters and the scenes. In the fights that are supposed to be dramatic you can't take it seriously because she can't seem to tune the 'annoying factor' down in the least.


----------



## Akira (Apr 29, 2006)

i can see what people mean when they say maile flanagan makes naruto an annoying character, but in my opinion the biggest problem is the word pronouniciation. For example, hey pronounce jutsu like jootsew, and it gets really annoying seeing as you hear it so much during battles. Another annoying thing is when the attacks are translated into english, making the whole thing seem a little childish in my opinion.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 29, 2006)

The pronunciations and the translations are annoying, i think that it would be better if they left the original names, and taught the va's how to pronounce the words correctly.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 29, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:
			
		

> i can see what people mean when they say maile flanagan makes naruto an annoying character, but in my opinion the biggest problem is the word pronouniciation. For example, hey pronounce jutsu like jootsew, and it gets really annoying seeing as you hear it so much during battles. Another annoying thing is when the attacks are translated into english, making the whole thing seem a little childish in my opinion.



Well, in my opinion, if the VAs pronounced it in Japanese, it'd sound stupid as hell unless u could put a heavy Japanese twist on it. I'm fine with them saying it english.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 29, 2006)

Original is always better!! 

Out of all the dub voices, Gai's is prolly the one I hate the most. I don't recall Gai sounding like he loves himself too damn much in the japanese dub. >.<


----------



## Black_Fang (Apr 30, 2006)

The only complaint I have is that we're hardly getting anywhere with the dub. I mean one episode a week is bad enough, and that month of Miyazaki didn't help either.


----------



## Saosin (May 1, 2006)

Why haven't I noticed this board before? I have so many things to complain about!  

Mainly Shikamaru's dub voice... I want to hunt down the VA and strangle them. Why did they have to ruin my favorite character!?


----------



## Black_Fang (May 1, 2006)

Really? I think Shika's voice isn't half bad.


----------



## Saosin (May 1, 2006)

Black_Fang said:
			
		

> Really? I think Shika's voice isn't half bad.



I almost cried when I heard it. --;

Oh, and I did cry when I heard Neji's. But that's just because I was laughing so hard. XD


----------



## Akira (May 2, 2006)

Shika's is not that bad. In my opinion Neji's is okay he sounds how i would imagine him sounding if he spoke english. From Itachi's line to sasuke ive got a gut feeling its going to be terrible


----------



## jv2k (May 3, 2006)

Its not that Itachi is terrible just a bit unfitting, I always pictured him as having a lighter more calm voice. They got oro exactly as I imagined him though.


----------



## Akira (May 4, 2006)

Yeah Itachi needs to sound more cool calm and collected and less agressive.


----------



## Aspicom (May 5, 2006)

I would not be bothered by any of the American voice overs if i did not here the quality of the original series in Japanese. The texture of the voice with the script fits perfectly which cannot be matched by dubbing.


----------



## Kromagnum (May 5, 2006)

Shikamaru's voice isn't bad.  "What a drag" annoys me.  I understand that "troublesome" doesn't really work well in our language, but they could have gone with something else.  My main complaint with the dub right now is the pronunciation of the -maru names.  Shikamaru, Orochimaru, etc.  I haven't heard Akamaru but I expect it to be the same pronunciation.  For example, Shikamaru is supposed to be stressed as   shi-KA-mar-U, but the dub says the exact opposite,  SHI-ka-MAR-u.


----------



## purus (May 5, 2006)

I really...really....REALLY....hate naruto's voice. And the whole "believe it!" ALL THE TIME pisses me off..


----------



## Kromagnum (May 5, 2006)

purus said:
			
		

> I really...really....REALLY....hate naruto's voice. And the whole "believe it!" ALL THE TIME pisses me off..



Have you seen the dub lately?  He doesn't even say "Believe it!" anymore.  Granted, he's been knocked unconcious the past few episodes, but I honestly don't think I've heard him say it more than twice since the entire forest of death arc started.


----------



## jv2k (May 5, 2006)

Yea he almost never says it anymore and either way its better than dattebayo.


----------



## purus (May 5, 2006)

Oh...I stopped watching the naruto SHOW early on because it pissed me off. So I've been sticking to the manga...


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 8, 2006)

Omg, they killed Gai's voice bigtime! Bigger than any other character. Whoever dubbed Naruto deserves death for this!

Rock Lee's Voice is shot too. That's about it for now.


----------



## Orochi no Ryo (May 8, 2006)

Naruto : Sounds like garbage
Sasuke : Could be better, but is still pretty good
Sakura : Shes annoying in both languages so who cares
Kakashi : Good so far
Rock Lee : Terrible
Neji : See Rock Lee
Ten-ten : See Sakura
Hinata : Fine
Kiba : ^
Shino : I don't think i've heard him yet
Shikamaru : Start saying troublesome
Chouji : Definetly not feeling it
Ino : See Ten-ten
Gaara : Actually not that bad
Temari : Annoying
Kankurou : VA Doesn't suit him AT ALL
Orochimaru : Make him creepier
Itachi : Fire the current VA, please


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 8, 2006)

Orochi no Ryo said:
			
		

> Naruto : Sounds like garbage
> Sasuke : Could be better, but is still pretty good
> *Sakura : Shes annoying in both languages so who cares*
> Kakashi : Good so far
> ...



I remember it's only the complaints for the dub. Not complaints of the dub AND the japanese.  Though I have to agree with you about the Lee and Neji part.  



			
				Kromagnum said:
			
		

> My main complaint with the dub right now is the pronunciation of the -maru names.  Shikamaru, Orochimaru, etc.  I haven't heard Akamaru but I expect it to be the same pronunciation.  For example, Shikamaru is supposed to be stressed as   shi-KA-mar-U, but the dub says the exact opposite,  SHI-ka-MAR-u.



The names are japanese, the VA's are speaking english. You can't really expect them to pronounce a japanese name correctly.

Also they actually pronounce it Chickenmaru.


----------



## Kaki (May 9, 2006)

the dub the suxxorrsssssss omg noesssss111111


----------



## Kazutoshii (May 9, 2006)

*America made Naruto crappy*

can u believe that they made the show not be able to cuss or show blood or any violence at that.


----------



## Qwarky (May 9, 2006)

I don't find the edits to be that bad, and you can complain in the dub complaints thread instead. 

Iruka FC


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 9, 2006)

Actually, their *is* cursing, blood and violence in it.  

Just shows you how much of it you watched.


----------



## Sumoni (May 9, 2006)

Dub complaints thread...not too far.......click on the link.....you can do it...


----------



## Lost Mercenary (May 9, 2006)

I think America did an awsome job converting Naruto to english. There are only minor changes like amounts of blood. there is some but not as much. But tht don't really make a difference with me.

And the VO's simply... ROCK!!!

Thank God 4kids didn't get their hands on this show.


----------



## Lady Azura (May 9, 2006)

Lost Mercenary said:
			
		

> I think America did an awsome job converting Naruto to english. There are only minor changes like amounts of blood. there is some but not as much. But tht don't really make a difference with me.
> 
> And the VO's simply... ROCK!!!
> 
> Thank God 4kids didn't get their hands on this show.



Amen to that! 

Yeah, I think the English VA's are pretty cool... except for Shino... I liked his Jap. voice better, but hey, I can get used to it.


----------



## Kazutoshii (May 9, 2006)

Less violence for example zabuza did a lot more than what he did to gato on the bridge in the japanese than the english version.


----------



## nagareboshi (May 9, 2006)

I think America's done a great job with the Naruto anime. Almost all of the voices go fine with the characters, there have only been very few, minor cuts and the Cast and Staff are just awesome. <3
All of these VA's at a forum. Never seen anything like it. 



			
				Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Actually, their is cursing, blood and violence in it.
> 
> Just shows you how much of it you watched.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## LordUzumakiNaruto (May 9, 2006)

*Naruto in America was made for 5yr olds*

What the hell, no cussing and no blood. . .well, atleast not as much as in the Japanese version. The characters also sound horrible in the American version, like the men don't sound manly enough and just down right sound like women. This pisses me OFF!!!


----------



## XShAdOwX (May 9, 2006)

blah blah blah...I think viz did a good job. It could have been a hell of a lot worse. Just look at One Piece and Yugioh. They were completely butchered. At least when someone dies they don't go to the "shadow realm."


----------



## Kazutoshii (May 9, 2006)

The #1 thing that pisses me off is how they made Naruto say Believe it -_- he said it like once or twice in the japanese version and like every other word in the english. just check this out
~*Sakura Anime Graphx*~


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 9, 2006)

Kazutoshii said:
			
		

> The #1 thing that pisses me off is how they made Naruto say Believe it -_- he said it like once or twice in the japanese version and like every other word in the english. just check this out
> ~*Sakura Anime Graphx*~



Believe It! is probably just annoying to Dub Viewers as Dabettayo is the Japanese/Sub Watchers.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 9, 2006)

Kazutoshii said:
			
		

> Less violence for example zabuza did a lot more than what he did to gato on the bridge in the japanese than the english version.




Not really....watch the japanese episode again. It was different from the manga, not from the japanese version.


----------



## Kazutoshii (May 9, 2006)

Suzumebachi i know thats what i mean dummy. but still japanese is still different.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (May 9, 2006)

There is still blood. Less cursing, but who cares. Can't say you didn't expect that. And would you rather watch this, or all the crap that was posted on youtube about dub naruto voices. I swear I went deaf for a day.


----------



## Kazutoshii (May 9, 2006)

dude the stuff on you tube is funny lol.


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 9, 2006)

Are you mad because the cursing was cool because it was cursing and removed, or are you left just feeling strangely out of place in a society where even on the news they use "destroyed" instead of "killed"?  As for a cultural translation in some circumstances they did great compared to most.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (May 9, 2006)

Kazu, attacking a forum full of dub Naruto fanboys isn't a good idea. Shame on you. You're just asking for a forum fight.


----------



## Mintaka (May 9, 2006)

I've watched it and i'm none to thrilled with how it came out...I mean perhaps sasuke is ok as is kakashi. The others can be good but mostly bearable however why did they make orochimaru sound like a freakish pedophilic stalker/^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?  I mean really the first time i heard it disturbed me to no end...and made me crack up.  Also that little "believe it" phrase of naruto's drives me insane of course I know it's supposed to be the adaptation of dattebayo but I dunno I don't like it. otherwise the shows..meh-ish I suppose.


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 9, 2006)

Herufaia said:
			
		

> ...The others can be good but mostly bearable however why did they make orochimaru sound like a freakish pedophilic stalker/^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?  I mean really the first time i heard it disturbed me to no end...and made me crack up.



There's some facts in life you need to accept


*Spoiler*: __ 



Orochimaru _*is*_ a freakish pedophilic stalker/^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)/molester.




I think "Believe it"'s alright. At least they didn't drop the job of trying to translate what dattebayo means. Also I heard there ARE some japanese people annoyed by 'dattebayo'


----------



## Demonic_Ichigo (May 9, 2006)

What i dont like about the dubbed version is how they cut out a lot of the blood and the voices are messed up. All the characters are played by like older people.


----------



## Mintaka (May 9, 2006)

Lil Donkey said:
			
		

> There's some facts in life you need to accept
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I know oro is that way but still....at least in japenese he sounded a hell lot more evil in this one he sounds like a fruit....He's the evil freakish pedopilic stalker not the gay freakish pedophilic stalker.


----------



## jv2k (May 9, 2006)

He doesn't sound in the least bit gay. You need to get the corn out of your ears.


----------



## Lil Donkey (May 10, 2006)

Demonic_Naruto said:
			
		

> ...the voices are messed up. All the characters are played by like older people.



You mean the English voice actors are too old to voice their characters?

Gai's and Kakashi's japanese voice actors' at least 50.  And they're good. So I don't know why you're complaining about the English ones.


----------



## Kazutoshii (May 10, 2006)

Man sasuke's voice is not deep enough i like his japanese voice better.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2006)

Why doesn't the Dub come on like every weekday, that way we can get more out of the way!


----------



## Kazutoshii (May 10, 2006)

i know right. They will eventually thats what they did with dbz.


----------



## Kakashis_Face (May 11, 2006)

Hmmm. DUB almost always suck. this one is not different. I like some voices but it is still not anywhere near good enough naruto's voice is too high pitched. even though he is a kid the sub was deeper for the most part when he was talking normaly.

IF you put closed captions it some times does not match at all(for example the english episode diolog says something but the closed captions say some thing else. THis happen at least once during the english ep when naruto first uses the "demon fox" "Kyubi" energy.

THe overediting of the show pains me so much. Its already bad enough that they all sound  retarded with the exceptiong on Iruka who i do not care about and kakishi even though J.Sharon would be better. 

Why do they always do this. The is not targeted for littel kids its meant for teenagers like 14 or 15 and up maybe 13 but they make it for like 8 to 9 and up. don't they know there are more older fans than younger. 

ROCK LEE AND GUI SENSI.    
May the REST IN PEACE CAUSE Viz killed them. they if anyone should some what have acents for god sakes Rock lee is based of Bruce Lee. 
This is why besides the name Bruce Lee also had a huge  opponent to beat. But Bruce Lee's opponent was grappeling. Even though Bruce Lee was talented Bruce Lee was really bad at Grappeling. But even though he failed at grappeling he wanted to prove that if he work hard that he can over come that weakness so he worked hard to hone the current skills he had and to make his basic attacks alot more powerfull.
Also Rock Lee just has the Oriental Bruce lee look.
AND they made them look like they where Gay not that i am against anyone being Gay. It is just that they are not suposed to be Gay

Overall i give the english version a -500^100000000000000000000000000 out of 100000000^10000000000 with 0 being the worst and 100000000^10000000000 being the best.


----------



## Kazutoshii (May 11, 2006)

LOL nice demonstration for us i thought it to be most educational. yea most of your complaints are true. I think we should write a complaint letter to cartoon network and make they're fat asses redo it!


----------



## Kazutoshii (May 11, 2006)

I just e-mailed cartoon network with a long list of complaints. they will e-mail me back.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 11, 2006)

Hmmm. You should email ShoPro/Viz Media in the process since they are the ones that are doing the reproductions of the show.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2006)

KAkishiwithnomask said:
			
		

> Hmmm. DUB almost always suck. this one is not different. I like some voices but it is still not anywhere near good enough naruto's voice is too high pitched. even though he is a kid the sub was deeper for the most part when he was talking normaly.
> 
> IF you put closed captions it some times does not match at all(for example the english episode diolog says something but the closed captions say some thing else. THis happen at least once during the english ep when naruto first uses the "demon fox" "Kyubi" energy.
> 
> ...



If you hate it this much then why are you watching it this much to see all of this. It's called change the channel. The show is not that bad, for one, and Naruto's voice in the dub is lower than the japanese, you need to check your ears because so often does the japanese voice go much higher. 

You're trying to make excuses based on fact, but their not, their based on opinion. Lower and higher can be meausured, but if you find the voice annoying just say that and let it be the end. 

And if they are targeting this show at 8 and 9 year olds here, why does it come on so damn late? Not only that, think about what a 14 year old in Japan sees, and what one here sees, its not the same. So when they show it here they mean it for 14 and 13 year olds, they just don't want parents on their asses.


----------



## jv2k (May 12, 2006)

Actually as I've stated quite a few times on this thread the show IN JAPAN Targets kids age 9-13.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2006)

Well its true that in America we have the oldest kids in the world. That is to say that most of the ages that we allow people to actually do things, like drink or have sex or any of those other things, they would be allowed to do them much earlier in most other countries.


----------



## Sumoni (May 13, 2006)

lol I don't know why viz would take the opinions of ppl who constantly watch the subs and ache for the dub to be just like it? Basically what a lot of ppl are saying is that they want the dubbed to be exactly like the subbed. And don't give me that, that's not what I meant, I meant close to it. You're all comparing the voices, and styles to the Japanese version. If they wanted to leave in all the blood, violence, cussing, exact voice pitches.....they would have left it the way it was. In my experience, a die hard sub watcher is never satisfied with a dub. Constantly watching and _familiarizing_ yourself, with a certain thing, will make the other version seem foreign. That's just the way it is. It isn't that the dub sucks, it isn't that the VAs are bad. It's because when you watch the dub you are focusing on the how the subbed version was and comparing it. It's like hearing your friend suddenly talk with a raspy voice. You KNOW it's different because that's not how she/he originally sounds. Does anybody here know how many ppl who haven't watched the subbed say their voices suck? Not many from what I've seen. Why? Because they've never heard the japanese. So you can't go blaming the VAs or Viz for something you percieve to be right. As far as editing, getting names right, leaving out certain things. I think those are real things to complain about. But that's just my opinion. I don't like all the dubbed voices too. But I know that that's because I'm comparing it to how I first heard it. Ya dig?


----------



## Kazutoshii (May 15, 2006)

Okay you guys win complaining wont change a thing so im leaving this thread.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2006)

Sumoni said:
			
		

> lol I don't know why viz would take the opinions of ppl who constantly watch the subs and ache for the dub to be just like it? Basically what a lot of ppl are saying is that they want the dubbed to be exactly like the subbed. And don't give me that, that's not what I meant, I meant close to it. You're all comparing the voices, and styles to the Japanese version. If they wanted to leave in all the blood, violence, cussing, exact voice pitches.....they would have left it the way it was. In my experience, a die hard sub watcher is never satisfied with a dub. Constantly watching and _familiarizing_ yourself, with a certain thing, will make the other version seem foreign. That's just the way it is. It isn't that the dub sucks, it isn't that the VAs are bad. It's because when you watch the dub you are focusing on the how the subbed version was and comparing it. It's like hearing your friend suddenly talk with a raspy voice. You KNOW it's different because that's not how she/he originally sounds. Does anybody here know how many ppl who haven't watched the subbed say their voices suck? Not many from what I've seen. Why? Because they've never heard the japanese. So you can't go blaming the VAs or Viz for something you percieve to be right. As far as editing, getting names right, leaving out certain things. I think those are real things to complain about. But that's just my opinion. I don't like all the dubbed voices too. But I know that that's because I'm comparing it to how I first heard it. Ya dig?



Nicely said, that's the way I feel about it. But for some reason I watched the sub first and still like the dub just as much!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2006)

Now that I think about it, I actually think I saw the dub first, slilghtly, but I saw the manga before that.

But as for the person above me, there are very few people I know like that with any dubs, almost everyone who complains are people who watched the sub and now watch the dub to complain about it.


----------



## Sumoni (May 16, 2006)

I think anyone who watches ANY type of sub a lot would find ANY dub to be abnormal. Because after all, it's still Japanese to english, either way.


----------



## IveGotCandy (May 17, 2006)

Kazutoshii said:
			
		

> Okay you guys win complaining wont change a thing so im leaving this thread.



^A wise man indeed, Ya ya!


----------



## gokuden553 (May 19, 2006)

Kazutoshii said:
			
		

> Okay you guys win complaining wont change a thing so im leaving this thread.



Good idea, most people will ^^;


----------



## escamoh (May 19, 2006)

It all basically boils down to opinion on which is better sub or dub so I guess people will just watch whichever one they prefer and no one here can change thier mind.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (May 20, 2006)

KAkishiwithnomask said:
			
		

> Hmmm. DUB almost always suck. this one is not different. I like some voices but it is still not anywhere near good enough naruto's voice is too high pitched. even though he is a kid the sub was deeper for the most part when he was talking normaly.
> 
> IF you put closed captions it some times does not match at all(for example the english episode diolog says something but the closed captions say some thing else. THis happen at least once during the english ep when naruto first uses the "demon fox" "Kyubi" energy.
> 
> ...



Wow, what an idiot. In fact, I am inclined to believe of alot of these subbies are idiots. 

For a show that gets shown in early timeslots on a cartoon channel, this show, being a TV-PG-V production, wheres most cartoons are TV-Y7-FV, this adaptation into the English version of the show is outstanding. Definantly worthly of a Emmy award. Studiopolis, the studio adapting the series is doing to very hard tasks at once. They are making the TV edit for both common viewers and for the fans of the original. I for one, am not really either. Sure, I like Naruto a lot and watch the dub every time a new episode is on, and I read the Manga in my Sh?nen Jump every month (although not first, usually last or something like that). Looking at the show from a mature standpoint, and being a casual fan who can see the series for what it is--flawed--I can also accept the fact that things will be 'changed'. 

When the new Uncut boxsets come out this July, you can count on me not watching the show in JPN first, because I'm buying the set for the dub. I want to listen to something in a language I can understand without reading subtitles, something that I can feel the emotion more directly. 

Studiopolis knows what they're doing when it comes to the production of this show. Obessive fans who started out with the JPN version complain because the ywant for the dub to be their way and not the right way. Comparing two differant casts is stupid. You cannot compare ones voice to anothers whose in a differant language. It's unfair. 

What do we, the fans know about adapting a Anim? into English, not much at all.


----------



## escamoh (May 21, 2006)

> I want to listen to something in a language I can understand without reading subtitles, something that I can feel the emotion more directly.



You see thats where the problem is. A lot of sub watchers, including me, think that the voice actors in the dub are unable to convey the same level of emotion that the originals were able to do. It's because some dub voices don't fit thier characters at all. Your whole post is opinion anyway so you can watch the dub if you think it's good and I'll keep watching the sub because I think it's better than the dub.


----------



## jv2k (May 21, 2006)

Personally I think the sub actors are over rated, perhaps its because I read the manga and the voices that pop up in my head have perfect acting skills, but I found some subbed eps to have bad voices and emotion that wasn't properly expressed.


----------



## beautycharmaine (May 21, 2006)

What with all the complaining, this is so lame.  Of course the dialog not always match with the translation.  =.=  It's because 2 diff ppl translated it, but it always means the same.  Those ppl who worte this must only speak only one language.

It's true that some (a small numbers) ppl voice dont match the level of the Jap. actors, it might due to the fact that they dont' love their jobs as much as the Jap. actors do. 

I know lots of ppl prefer to be an well pay Hollywood actors rather than Anime dub actors.   And I understand that, it even makes me feel sad something.  Hope the Anime industry will improve and ppl will come to love their job and do it more passionable.  

I have a few fav. voice Actors, however, my all time fav. voice actor is Steve Blum.  It's because it seem to me like he always put all his heart into doing his parts.


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

the dub lacks cock.....


----------



## Moonraker_One (May 21, 2006)

The voices aren't as bad as some english dubbed anime (*cough* One Piece *cough*), and that is saying a lot.

My biggest complaint is early in the series, with use of synonyms of "kill" because FCC rules say you can't say "kill" a lot, or variants of it, very much on a televised show. So some of the times they used "destroy," "annihilate," or other synonyms of destroy, were funny. Like Naruto with Kakashi doing the thousand years of pain thing,

 "Naruto! Watch out! He's going to destroy you!"

I laughed so freaking loud. Who the hell talks like that?! What is he, an android for Christ's sake?! At least they did it better than some things do. One Mega Man X game presented you your stats for that level, and it would say, enemies "retired." Can you imagine how pitiful that would be?

Kakashi: "Zabuza, I swear to god...I AM GOING TO RETIRE YOU!"

 "Retire him, Sasuke!"


----------



## Drama (May 21, 2006)

I like sub's more because they are authentic. Dubbed are aiight could do better thogh. intro and outro are pretty bad to me too.


----------



## gokuden553 (May 22, 2006)

iced-out-snowman said:
			
		

> I like sub's more because they are authentic. Dubbed are aiight could do better thogh. intro and outro are pretty bad to me too.



Ye they needed the intro and outro from the original, not that repetetive intro song ^^;


----------



## escamoh (May 22, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> Ye they needed the intro and outro from the original, not that repetetive intro song ^^;



Yeah but would the average american kid want to listen to 1:30 long japanese song at the begining of each episode? I think not...


----------



## Obvakhi (May 22, 2006)

Moonraker_One said:
			
		

> The voices aren't as bad as some english dubbed anime (*cough* One Piece *cough*), and that is saying a lot.
> 
> My biggest complaint is early in the series, with use of synonyms of "kill" because FCC rules say you can't say "kill" a lot, or variants of it, very much on a televised show. So some of the times they used "destroy," "annihilate," or other synonyms of destroy, were funny. Like Naruto with Kakashi doing the thousand years of pain thing,
> 
> ...




Whoa whoa whoa...did they really say that? What episodes were these?


----------



## jv2k (May 22, 2006)

... I don't see anything wrong with saying destroy, after all to destroy is worse than just to kill.


----------



## escamoh (May 22, 2006)

jv2k said:
			
		

> ... I don't see anything wrong with saying destroy, after all to destroy is worse than just to kill.



Yeah but saying your gonna destroy someone just sounds really funny. Its mostly funny cause they've been saying it in dubbed anime for as long as I can remember. Saying your gonna kill someone sounds less childish than saying you will destroy someone.


----------



## Moonraker_One (May 22, 2006)

Obvakhi said:
			
		

> Whoa whoa whoa...did they really say that? What episodes were these?



No, "retire" was never among the synonyms used in an episode, those were just examples. I was just referring to a megaman game that said "enemies retired" in the end level stats, referring to how many foes you killed. The first time in the Haku fight when Naruto says "I'm gonna kill you!" I was like "Holy fuck! He actually said 'kill!' I bet they were fined a couple hundred bucks for that!"


----------



## Sumoni (May 22, 2006)

I doubt they were fined. CN has been letting Naruto slide with a lot of stuff. poor yu yu hakusho, had some colorful language.


----------



## gokuden553 (May 23, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Yeah but saying your gonna destroy someone just sounds really funny. Its mostly funny cause they've been saying it in dubbed anime for as long as I can remember. Saying your gonna kill someone sounds less childish than saying you will destroy someone.



Destroy sounds too 4kids like ^^;


----------



## mortsleam (May 23, 2006)

Sumoni said:
			
		

> I doubt they were fined. CN has been letting Naruto slide with a lot of stuff. poor yu yu hakusho, had some colorful language.


Yes yes too bad for them, they had to much swears for CN lol.
intro sucks.


----------



## mortsleam (May 23, 2006)

Sumoni said:
			
		

> I doubt they were fined. CN has been letting Naruto slide with a lot of stuff. poor yu yu hakusho, had some colorful language.


Yes yes too bad for them, they had to much swears for CN lol.
intro sucks.


----------



## jv2k (May 23, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Yeah but saying your gonna destroy someone just sounds really funny. Its mostly funny cause they've been saying it in dubbed anime for as long as I can remember. Saying your gonna kill someone sounds less childish than saying you will destroy someone.


It really depends on the context, for example if they are using it in the sense that the person is going to dominate them then the term destroy fits. Just because dub anime has been using it for years to dodge the K-word doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Sabakumike (May 24, 2006)

LMAO the dub version is better than one piece for crise sake one piece is a joke. Naruto voices are brillaint in fact alot of the episodes are better than the japenses version. The only downside is the way they act emtionally which they suck at badly, especially naruto in episode 19, demon in the snow, that annoyed me since episode 19 is probably the best episode of all part from episode 133

But so far so good 90% of voices are great part from shino's and itachis which was a great disopointment


----------



## Zixa (May 25, 2006)

I'm sure this has been discussed many times (I don't feel like going though 94 pages to find out), but I just have to know...

Did the change any of the characters' names in the dub? Or pronounce any of the them differently? (Well of course...)

I'm afraid to find out for myself. o.o

Thanks.


----------



## Rukie (May 26, 2006)

No name changes, just the classic dub-style Americanizing of the Names. Uzamaki Naruto = Naruto Uzamaki; Uchiha Sasuke = Sasuke Uchiha. That kind of stuff. Oh, and don't worry, Rock Lee is still Rock Lee. They even kept Japanese terms such as Sensei, and shuriken, and kekkei genkai.


----------



## gokuden553 (May 26, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> No name changes, just the classic dub-style Americanizing of the Names. Uzamaki Naruto = Naruto Uzamaki; Uchiha Sasuke = Sasuke Uchiha. That kind of stuff. Oh, and don't worry, Rock Lee is still Rock Lee. They even kept Japanese terms such as Sensei, and shuriken, and kekkei genkai.



Ye that's VIZ's style of name changes, just see what they did with Inuyasha... back to front names is still cool with me


----------



## Zixa (May 26, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> No name changes, just the classic dub-style Americanizing of the Names. Uzamaki Naruto = Naruto Uzamaki; Uchiha Sasuke = Sasuke Uchiha. That kind of stuff. Oh, and don't worry, Rock Lee is still Rock Lee. They even kept Japanese terms such as Sensei, and shuriken, and kekkei genkai.



Well that's good to know. ^^ Hm... Did they also dub the voices in the game cube game that came out? Again, just curious...


----------



## XShAdOwX (May 26, 2006)

Zixa said:
			
		

> Well that's good to know. ^^ Hm... Did they also dub the voices in the game cube game that came out? Again, just curious...



Yes they did..


----------



## gokuden553 (May 26, 2006)

XShAdOwX said:
			
		

> Yes they did..



I wish we got it


----------



## Krossu (May 27, 2006)

Shino's dub doesn't even sound like its japanese counterpart. It always annoys me whenever I hear it. Will the dub also show the fillers too?


----------



## Tazmo? (May 27, 2006)

*Which dubbed voice do you think is the worst?*

My vote goes to Anko on this one. Anko used to be sexy until I heard her dubbed voice. It sounds like shes voiced by a man or Rosie O'Donnel.....      kyu  Dubbed Anko needs to be beaten by all the smiley people in this post/


----------



## escamoh (May 27, 2006)

Yeah Anko's dub voice is pretty bad...But a lot of people seem to be ok with it.


----------



## Sumoni (May 27, 2006)

Mmm...this really should go in the dub complaints thread. Ya know.....the dub complaints thread?.....where ppl complain about the dub and all it's dubbness?....ya know?...dub....complaints...?


----------



## Tazmo? (May 27, 2006)

Aw Ive posted in the wrong place again eh. Hopfully it'll get moved.


----------



## Pasty (May 27, 2006)

lee made me cry


----------



## sweetlass (May 27, 2006)

Hmm I guess I'm one of those few then I think Anko's dubbed voice fits her quite well! But Lee? Um... no comment


----------



## XShAdOwX (May 28, 2006)

narufan2193 said:
			
		

> Shino's dub doesn't even sound like its japanese counterpart. It always annoys me whenever I hear it. Will the dub also show the fillers too?



It would be kickass if they didn't show any fillers (except the funny ones) but they will. That's going to be annoying....


----------



## gokuden553 (May 28, 2006)

XShAdOwX said:
			
		

> It would be kickass if they didn't show any fillers (except the funny ones) but they will. That's going to be annoying....



Ye lets hope so ^^;


----------



## RADRAD (May 28, 2006)

Mine is an episode complaint from the one that played in America last night (35) for when they see the giant bug, Sakura comments that it's "as big as a bus".

I don't think wheel-driven transportation exists in the Naruto universe.

Just another case of mentioning nonexistant modern day material in anime.


----------



## Sumoni (May 28, 2006)

RADRAD said:
			
		

> Mine is an episode complaint from the one that played in America last night (35) for when they see the giant bug, Sakura comments that it's "as big as a bus".
> 
> I don't think wheel-driven transportation exists in the Naruto universe.
> 
> Just another case of mentioning nonexistant modern day material in anime.



Hahahahahaha!!! That's awesome! I don't think they think about stuff like that. Normally kids don't catch it.


----------



## Sabakumike (May 28, 2006)

bloody hell the dub will proabably out class the jap version in years to come. It,s brillaint, better than one piece. Alot of episodes now are better than jap version although some jap version episodes like episode 19 will never be beatne by any dub episode.

so far itachi's voice is the worst. The voice it self is good but it dont match the character itachi at all.

and naruto does not sound like a 30 yr old geez


----------



## gokuden553 (May 28, 2006)

Sabakumike said:
			
		

> bloody hell the dub will proabably out class the jap version in years to come. It,s brillaint, better than one piece. Alot of episodes now are better than jap version although some jap version episodes like episode 19 will never be beatne by any dub episode.
> 
> so far itachi's voice is the worst. The voice it self is good but it dont match the character itachi at all.
> 
> and naruto does not sound like a 30 yr old geez



ROFL on your last few words


----------



## Moonraker_One (May 28, 2006)

RADRAD said:
			
		

> Mine is an episode complaint from the one that played in America last night (35) for when they see the giant bug, Sakura comments that it's "as big as a bus".
> 
> I don't think wheel-driven transportation exists in the Naruto universe.
> 
> Just another case of mentioning nonexistant modern day material in anime.




This is like the episode of DBZ where Frieza says Goku will be "Going the way of the dodo" when the Dodo bird is an EARTH species and Frieza had never before BEEN to Earth.


----------



## Darth Judicar (May 28, 2006)

Sabakumike said:
			
		

> bloody hell the dub will proabably out class the jap version in years to come. It,s brillaint, better than one piece. Alot of episodes now are better than jap version although some jap version episodes like episode 19 will never be beatne by any dub episode.
> 
> so far itachi's voice is the worst. The voice it self is good but it dont match the character itachi at all.
> 
> and naruto does not sound like a 30 yr old geez


He's due for a VA change apparently, according to the other VAs. Most likely his first voiceover was just a "fill in" so they could give it time and casting for the actual voice, owing Itachi doesnn't make a debut for quite some time.


----------



## dragonninja1990 (May 29, 2006)

the japanese version of naruto is alot better on the ears


----------



## escamoh (May 29, 2006)

jv2k said:
			
		

> It really depends on the context, for example if they are using it in the sense that the person is going to dominate them then the term destroy fits. Just because dub anime has been using it for years to dodge the K-word doesn't mean anything.



Yes but saying destroy instead of kill just sounds very cheesy.


----------



## Mortymer_of_the_sand (May 29, 2006)

The english dub suck every voice sounds soo lame mainly gaara's when i heard it i nearly cried nearly


----------



## Mortymer_of_the_sand (May 29, 2006)

The english dub suck every voice sounds soo lame mainly gaara's when i heard it i nearly cried nearly


----------



## escamoh (May 30, 2006)

Mortymer_of_the_sand said:
			
		

> The english dub suck every voice sounds soo lame mainly gaara's when i heard it i nearly cried nearly



Gaara's voice wasn't that bad...But I did almost cry when I heard Gai, they really screwed him up bad.


----------



## jv2k (May 31, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Yes but saying destroy instead of kill just sounds very cheesy.


Really it depends on the context, I mean yea 
"He destroyed all these people!"
Sounds corney but if said arrogantly and used in the sense that he's gunna dominate 
"I'll destroy you"
or
"Damn, he's destroying him out there"
Don't really have that same corney feel.


----------



## escamoh (May 31, 2006)

jv2k said:
			
		

> Really it depends on the context, I mean yea
> "He destroyed all these people!"
> Sounds corney but if said arrogantly and used in the sense that he's gunna dominate
> "I'll destroy you"
> ...



yup, thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Game Master (Jun 2, 2006)

In my opinion, they did a good job dubbing the voices. The only bad voice in my opinion is Naruto's... and what's with "believe it!"... anyways, compared to Yugioh, One Piece and others, Naruto's pretty ok. I mean, it's not HORRIBLE... just the main character. 
I found that I hate Naruto(the character) in the show and when I read the manga I didn't hate him so much. Maybe because he was less annoying.
Other than that, I guess they did a good job. Especially the music.


----------



## Sabakumike (Jun 2, 2006)

I thought the character naruto was suppose to be annoying O.o


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 2, 2006)

Sabakumike said:
			
		

> I thought the character naruto was suppose to be annoying O.o



No way, not in this style ^^;


----------



## Krossu (Jun 3, 2006)

Sabakumike said:
			
		

> I thought the character naruto was suppose to be annoying O.o



Doesn't that depend on your own point of view?


----------



## moosespitz (Jun 4, 2006)

when i first watched a dub preview...i started crying after hearing their voices...

oh well, what's done is done


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 4, 2006)

im sorry but i ca nnot stand tha english dub voice. Narutu's voice is so annoying along with sakura n everyother character except for maybe sasuke's voice hez tha only decent one n they cannot pronounce anything correctly. i really cant bear 2 watch a full episode.


----------



## XShAdOwX (Jun 4, 2006)

cbent22 said:
			
		

> im sorry but i ca nnot stand tha english dub voice. Narutu's voice is so annoying along with sakura n everyother character except for maybe sasuke's voice hez tha only decent one n they cannot pronounce anything correctly. i really cant bear 2 watch a full episode.



Yeah it bugs me too on how they pronounce the names. Apparently Sasuke is now sauce boy and naruto is a toe. Other than that I can still watch it since I'm used to it now.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 5, 2006)

XShAdOwX said:
			
		

> Yeah it bugs me too on how they pronounce the names. Apparently Sasuke is now sauce boy and naruto is a toe. Other than that I can still watch it since I'm used to it now.



ROFL Sause-kay, that name gets to me every time I hear it


----------



## escamoh (Jun 5, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> ROFL Sause-kay, that name gets to me every time I hear it



lol I hate the way Sakura says Naruto it's so annoying.


----------



## Emo_Gurlz (Jun 5, 2006)

Just 1 question to you dub people who watch them, do you think Naruto dub could ever pull off the "Oh PLEASE MR. POSTMAN?!?" I doubt it, though it will be fun to hear him try. Only jap. /girl/ Naruto can do it..


----------



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 5, 2006)

*R u*

Are you watching this show in English? Cause if you are then I totally disagree. If you are Japanese or whatever heritage, you see Narato probly in your own language and probly have seen some or maybe one episode in English.But your not use to are Language in tv, so your saying it sucks, because it not the type of language you usually watch. Am I right? Cause I know shows like Inuyasha, people in Japan have said, the English version sucks, and I've watch the Japanese verison of Inuyasha and I don't like the Japan language version. I'm not saying I hate Japan language, I'm just not use to it. So other people who don't fully speak are language, think English or whatever language their  listening to sounds weird. 


~Sakara~


----------



## Kameil (Jun 5, 2006)

The only flaw I think in the dub is Naruto says believe it too much It got so annoying.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 5, 2006)

yea it all sucks, HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA u guys are stuck with dub


----------



## beautycharmaine (Jun 6, 2006)

Nothing is wrong with "Believe it"  believe it!!!


----------



## Emo_Gurlz (Jun 6, 2006)

Princess_Melon said:
			
		

> Are you watching this show in English? Cause if you are then I totally disagree. If you are Japanese or whatever heritage, you see Narato probly in your own language and probly have seen some or maybe one episode in English.But your not use to are Language in tv, so your saying it sucks, because it not the type of language you usually watch. Am I right? Cause I know shows like Inuyasha, people in Japan have said, the English version sucks, and I've watch the Japanese verison of Inuyasha and I don't like the Japan language version. I'm not saying I hate Japan language, I'm just not use to it. So other people who don't fully speak are language, think English or whatever language their  listening to sounds weird.
> 
> 
> ~Sakara~



No I speak Eng. And I say the eng. version sucks.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 6, 2006)

FinalDragon13 said:
			
		

> yea it all sucks, HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA u guys are stuck with dub


Wouldn't have it any other way. Unless of course they start a bad repeat schedule and then I might have to switch over to the subs. Too impatient to wait for it all to be released on DVD, especially since it's still going stong in Japan.

Believe it~!

Honestly I never understood how dateybayyo(sp) was any less annoying.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 6, 2006)

> Are you watching this show in English? Cause if you are then I totally disagree. If you are Japanese or whatever heritage, you see Narato probly in your own language and probly have seen some or maybe one episode in English.But your not use to are Language in tv, so your saying it sucks, because it not the type of language you usually watch. Am I right? Cause I know shows like Inuyasha, people in Japan have said, the English version sucks, and I've watch the Japanese verison of Inuyasha and I don't like the Japan language version. I'm not saying I hate Japan language, I'm just not use to it. So other people who don't fully speak are language, think English or whatever language their listening to sounds weird.



Just in case you didn't know, the majority of people who say the dub sucks speak english. I speak english yet I also hate the dub cause it just sucks real bad. 



> Honestly I never understood how dateybayyo(sp) was any less annoying.



Before I found out that Naruto said dattebayo I never caught him saying it while watching the show. But when I found out it did get annoying because I'm able to hear him say it. Then eventually I just got used to it and it's not really annoying anymore.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 6, 2006)

UchihaMadara said:
			
		

> The only flaw I think in the dub is Naruto says believe it too much It got so annoying.



He's only said it once in the past...I forgot but it's been quite a few episodes. Maile already confirmed for us that she and the studio are trying the work it out of the script more due to the negative reaction.


----------



## jv2k (Jun 6, 2006)

Emo_Gurlz said:
			
		

> No I speak Eng. And I say the eng. version sucks.


So do I and I can say that it doesn't. ^_^


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 6, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> He's only said it once in the past...I forgot but it's been quite a few episodes. Maile already confirmed for us that she and the studio are trying the work it out of the script more due to the negative reaction.


That sucks. It will still live on in our hearts. Is there a NF Believe It FC? If not, there should be!


----------



## Anemone (Jun 6, 2006)

all dubbs for ALL anime are bad! Subtitleing is god!


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 7, 2006)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> That sucks. It will still live on in our hearts. Is there a NF Believe It FC? If not, there should be!



So true ROFL


----------



## yak of doom (Jun 7, 2006)

*ENGLISH VOICES !!! TEH SUCK*

Is it just me or do all the english voice dubbing suck $#% ! I mean cmon at least jet someone without the most God awful voice in the world to play Naruto for Christ's sake!!! and the editing ... WTF ! You know the mist ninga well in reality Sasuke was impailed by about 50 needles but nooooooooo ... God i hate the moral fiber of todays TV programing in america ! I mean ...... F**K come on ! I was so excited when i heard it was coming on TV and then boom it sucked ...
Well, I hope they don't do the same thing to bleach when it gets imported...
Okay I'm done with my rant you may reply and give me your opinions...
(as long as they are the same as mine ) j/k j/k 
I'm not heartless just mad.


----------



## Seany (Jun 7, 2006)

They don't suck at all. Yes they are not on par with the japanese VA but that doesn't mean they suck, does it.
And yes its a shame about the edits, but you can buy it uncut soon. It's not as bad as you say.


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 7, 2006)

I think that the VA's are just fine. And the editing is great compared to other animes. Just look at animes such as One Piece and Yu-Gi-Oh (dubbed). Be thankful.


----------



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 7, 2006)

Ya, those 2 are right. I only watch it in English, probly, because I'm stil learning Japanese. But I think people get use to it. 

~Sakura~


----------



## CrazedNinja (Jun 7, 2006)

It's not that bad...


----------



## narutofan1010 (Jun 7, 2006)

no disrespect to the sub lovers but what about us casual fans who dont have ready access to the subs and arnt going to put forth the time and hard drive space for bittorented episides i say if you have the dedication thatn do it but for the casual fan who is just starting into the series subs contain spoilers and  spoilers are bad while im taking passiing interst in subs i limit myself only to watching the folowing weeks episode on youtube and i only watch subs when the dub because you have to admit that the dub is on par with the subs and in cetrian episodes even better. for example Gaara's cruel strength had *More blood*in the english version than the japanese. please escuse my rant if it offends you but im just experssing my opinon


----------



## Hylian (Jun 7, 2006)

actually naruto is one of the best dubs i ever heard.

ever heard of dbz? the voices are completely different in japanese, and so
is the music

and one piece is also a horrible dub

you're just used to the japanese voices, so u shouldn't say it sucks


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2006)

Naruto is pretty well done compared to One Piece and DBZ, be thankful or the evil guinea pigs will eat your legs and kidneys.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 7, 2006)

thats very harsh, i like the dub, it may have been awrkward to start off with, but Gai,Shika,1010 and Neji have great VA's, not to metion Zabuza & haku.

the only poor one is Shino, the rest are alright! give the dub a chance!! honestly!


----------



## narutofan1010 (Jun 7, 2006)

yak of doom said:
			
		

> Is it just me or do all the english voice dubbing suck $#% ! I mean cmon at least jet someone without the most God awful voice in the world to play Naruto for Christ's sake!!! and the editing ... WTF ! You know the mist ninga well in reality Sasuke was impailed by about 50 needles but nooooooooo ... God i hate the moral fiber of todays TV programing in america ! I mean ...... F**K come on ! I was so excited when i heard it was coming on TV and then boom it sucked ...
> Well, I hope they don't do the same thing to bleach when it gets imported...
> Okay I'm done with my rant you may reply and give me your opinions...
> (as long as they are the same as mine ) j/k j/k
> I'm not heartless just mad.


I think the key thing your ignoring is the idea that the director at viz might want to have a slightly different translation than you might want. but then again you are probably a sub eliteist who wants the series to be a prefect mirror of the Japansese, and dosent give a care about the intrest of the novice or casual Anime viewer who is just wanting to be entertained by a program from outside his native country and take in some foreign culture while still being able to understand it. For your infromation bleach is in a difrent boat because they are dubed by a non union agency which would rather get the prouct out as fast as posible rather than taking the time to properly dub the series in the intrest of filling their pockets, for all the rest of the loyal naruto fans please excuse the rant


----------



## Masaki (Jun 7, 2006)

Do you even realize the Naruto English voice is almost an exact imitation of the original?  You just hate understanding the voices.


----------



## Wrathchild (Jun 7, 2006)

I lost interest after the word "ninga".


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree with them sucking as well. Full metal alchemist, eureka 7, samurai champloo , fooly cooly all had great voice actors.

Naruto just sounds too cheesy.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 7, 2006)

Meh, I'm not too concerned the had some problems in the eps. I saw.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 7, 2006)

The voice acting is my only problem with the dub.

This however is a major problem and keeps me from watching it.


----------



## titeo (Jun 7, 2006)

imo, the dub is fine.  i just hate the awful pronunciation of original japanese name.  they transformed the word into the english way of saying it.  like the word Chakra.  The correct japanese way, i think is "chak"-"cra".  but the americans say, "chalk"-"cra".  i just hate hearing things mis-pronounced.  if you're going to use the correct words, then atleast say it right.

don't sully the beautiful language into your comfort.


----------



## Wickerman (Jun 7, 2006)

Such anger against the dub  , I dont see the problem I think all the english va's are ace (except shino  ) and their doing a fine job. To the op honestly to me it sounds like you wanna jump on the dub hating bandwagon, I wouldn't be suprised if you've never watched the dub. I mean was it really so bad it made you wanna come on these forums and tell us how bad they suck? Well....to each his own I guess...


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 7, 2006)

uchiha131 said:
			
		

> i think that the japanese VA are way better and i hate the violence and language cuts


 The VA's have nothing to do with Toonami and the FCC...



			
				titeo said:
			
		

> they transformed the word into the english way of saying it.  like the word Chakra.


But the dub... is in English...



			
				yak of doom said:
			
		

> Is it just me or do all the english voice dubbing suck $#% !


It's just you.



> I mean cmon at least jet someone without the most God awful voice in the world to play Naruto for Christ's sake!!!


That's your opinion. Monkey D. Luffy's English VA sounds a lot more "awful".



> and the editing ... WTF !


Have you personally seen the uncut DVDs yet? Until then... the editing you are seeing is for TV broadcast. Specifically a non-AS broadcast. There has to be edits.



> You know the mist ninga well in reality Sasuke was impailed by about 50 needles but nooooooooo ...


What was it, about 10-15 needles when we saw on CN? That's nitpicking it. I'm sure 2 needles would hurt just as much as 100...



> Well, I hope they don't do the same thing to bleach when it gets imported...


Bleach will also be on Adult Swim. It will still be edited, but might be more lenient for TV broadcast. I'm still positive the DVD releases will be just like the subs.  



> I'm not heartless just mad.


Mad as in crazy?


----------



## Not A Hero (Jun 7, 2006)

This whole dub thing isn't a big deal at all. I don't see why people get so worked up about it. Eh?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 7, 2006)

Not A Hero said:
			
		

> This whole dub thing isn't a big deal at all. I don't see why people get so worked up about it. Eh?


I don't either, especially from people who were probably gonna still go with the subs regardless of the quality on TV.


----------



## titeo (Jun 7, 2006)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> But the dub... is in English...


yes, but they are saying a japanese base word.  you must be an american who only speaks english.  you probably don't feel what i feel.  if you're going to use something of foreign origin then at least pronounce it correctly.  

its like calling someone's name Yohn, when his name is John.  he will feel upset that you're calling his name to your way of pronunciation.

pssst...forget it.


----------



## flyer00 (Jun 8, 2006)

i dont watch the dubs. why? well, mainly because the "quality" on TV is nothing, its a re-processed, re-done verson of naruto, to net a bigger group of people, and we all know the kiddies are perfect buyers. i watch subs , and avoid dubs due to the fact that im against to greed of the corporations here. ill support the original creaters, hell i buy the dvds of shows i liked without subtitles and give them away, just to put more money in kishi's and the studio's pocket, i dont blame them for selling their license, i blame america for abusing it.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 8, 2006)

titeo said:
			
		

> yes, but they are saying a japanese base word.  you must be an american who only speaks english.  you probably don't feel what i feel.  if you're going to use something of foreign origin then at least pronounce it correctly.
> 
> its like calling someone's name Yohn, when his name is John.  he will feel upset that you're calling his name to your way of pronunciation.
> 
> pssst...forget it.



Ye I noticed that in many other dubs aswell ^^;


----------



## yuhun (Jun 8, 2006)

You all suck (The people who complain about *ALL* anime dubs) and shallow for not excepting anything dubbed in a different langauge from what you're used to.

Come on give dubs a chance, theres idiots still moaning about FMA dubs when theres clearly nothing wrong with it. Dub only sucks if its butchered by something like 4kids-One Piece is a prime example. 

Its all a matter of getting used to, when Naruto fist started everyone hated the Voice Work but over time most of you guys has grown to like, although voices such as Shino's voice sucks like dog shit, i could never get used to it.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 8, 2006)

Shino has hardly had a speaking role. What's wrong with it, eh? Heard several complaints.


----------



## XShAdOwX (Jun 9, 2006)

yuhun said:
			
		

> You all suck (The people who complain about *ALL* anime dubs) and shallow for not excepting anything dubbed in a different langauge from what you're used to.
> 
> Come on give dubs a chance, theres idiots still moaning about FMA dubs when theres clearly nothing wrong with it. Dub only sucks if its butchered by something like 4kids-One Piece is a prime example.
> 
> Its all a matter of getting used to, when Naruto fist started everyone hated the Voice Work but over time most of you guys has grown to like, although voices such as Shino's voice sucks like dog shit, i could never get used to it.



People are just too fucking picky to even give it a chance. Like omg I just couldn't stand to even watch 2 episodes and my ears are bleeding. Most likely because they have gotten used to hearing the old voices. It's kinda like if the creators of a video game took out some stuff that you liked in the game and took it out for something else. But in the end you got used to it and maybe even liked the idea. They look at every tiny little detail and not even look at the good things that are left alone. I'm sometimes surprised on some things that are actually left in it.

Hell I think that the VA's deliver great. Better than some other shows that I have seen. 

The only complaint that I have are the prounouciations and Shino's voice. But what you get is what you get. So just deal with it. Or just don't watch it at all.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 9, 2006)

The it does take a while to get used to the dub, but soon enough the voices grow on you... and you'll enjoy it just as much


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 9, 2006)

flyer00 said:
			
		

> i dont watch the dubs. why? well, mainly because the "quality" on TV is nothing, its a re-processed, re-done verson of naruto, to net a bigger group of people, and we all know the kiddies are perfect buyers. i watch subs , and avoid dubs due to the fact that im against to greed of the corporations here. ill support the original creaters, hell i buy the dvds of shows i liked without subtitles and give them away, just to put more money in kishi's and the studio's pocket, i dont blame them for selling their license, i blame america for abusing it.



Those Japanese studios are probably even more greedy than their American counterparts. 

As said on ANN:

Q: *It certainly seems, to me anyway, that there has been a drastic decline in the number of titles getting licensed for release here in America.  Outside of a few big names like Eureka 7 and Bleach getting picked up, there doesn't seem to be that much activity out of any domestic licensor at all.  The impact on the American scene is pretty obvious, but my question has to do with anime makers in Japan.  ANN's Editor in Chief (aka Tempest) has mentioned a few times on the forums that Japanese animation companies expect foreign licensing revenues as a part of their business plans.  

So, if the American licensing market stays as it is or diminishes even further what, if any, is the likely impact on the Japanese industry itself?*

Answerman:_
Well, if things keep going they way they're going, odds are the Japanese will finally be forced to wake up and start playing fair.

Here's a big part of the problem: a few years back when anime was this big new thing and it was getting lots of mainstream exposure and top-shelf retail placement, the various and sundry anime licensees in the US went nuts and started gobbling up anything that seemed like it might find some kind of audience here in the States. The Japanese, sensing a big market trend in the US, almost immediately started raising the prices - and when it turned out that maybe one out of every 30 shows would actually well well enough to justify the cost of the license, it became clear that the Japanese were severely overvaluing these series. Unfortunately, the Japanese didn't really seem to pick up on that and continued to raise prices as though anime were still a booming market in America, which it isn't anymore. Fast forward to present day and we're still basically in the same situation; the Japanese are still overvaluing many of their series, assuming that these American anime companies are flush with cash, anime is still a huge deal in America and that niche genre shows that would be lucky to sell 1,000 units per volume in the states are still worth $10,000-$12,000 per episode. While the price for some licenses has since dropped, the reality is that the market simply isn't as large as a whole lot of people once thought and for a lot of titles, it isn't worth licensing them in the first place. 

The result? Only the surefire hits are really being picked up anymore; Geneon still seems to be taking a few risks but by and large, the market is now dominated by huge guaranteed bestsellers like Naruto and Bleach. Since American licensing fees are factored in to the Japanese bottom line, yeah, it'll probably have an impact on the Japanese market, but to what extent is anyone's guess. 
_

Those greedy Japs!!!! 

And don't get me started on how badly they treat the little people of the industry and even seiyuus. 

I consider the anime industry in Japan more corrupt  than any U.S. distributer struggling to pay for these. 

And Studio Pierot did assist in the dubbing process. Viz is now pretty much their American branch. In fact, Viz originally had someone else casted as Naruto but Pierot felt Maile's voice best suited him.

And you really are getting a better deal with american DVDs since they cost less and usually have more episodes on them and extra features. 

The Japanese dream of getting the Eureka 7 box with shirt and soundtrack for only $36. 

Hell my penpal in Japan was jumping for joy when I told him Bleach was liscensed. Now he can wait for the box set that'll have more stuff for less money, turn off the subs, and watch it. Backwards importing is one of the greatest fears of the anime industry since it's much cheaper to simply buy a region-free player and import the American release as opposed to the Japanese DVDs.


----------



## trottingfox (Jun 9, 2006)

such big bitches if tou hate the dubs stop watching naruto you panzzes


----------



## yuhun (Jun 9, 2006)

Its like for example, if a classic American cartoon came to Japan, lets say Shrek, now if you heard Donkeys Japanese voice then you'll no doubt hate it becuse you're very used to hearing his voice in English, but given time you'll probably adapt to it. Can anyone possibly imagine a Japanese dub of Futurama and Family Guy?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 9, 2006)

I see what you mean there. I remember watching some Xplay and they were reviewing the Japanese KH2. I thought Donald sounded pretty weird. <_<


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 9, 2006)

It depends which one you watch more of. If you watch more of sub then you'll like sub better and vice versa for dub. But the only person whos voice sucks to me is Anko. Also some of the pronuciations. When Naruto's name is pronounced in dub I can deal with somewhat except when Sakura says it. Sasuke is acceptable just a little bit off, but sharingan is what gets me.


----------



## IveGotCandy (Jun 9, 2006)

Fredrick, The Dub Complaint Thread's Poster Child.


----------



## beautycharmaine (Jun 9, 2006)

Naruto English dub are great, most of the actors involve are all pro and well known from their other roles.  Nothing wrong with the pronouciation.


----------



## Kanzaki Strider (Jun 9, 2006)

I like the Japanese version because I like to see the real story.  But I like the NA dub because I can understand what theyre saying.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 10, 2006)

Kanzaki Strider said:
			
		

> I like the Japanese version because I like to see the *real story*.  But I like the NA dub because I can understand what theyre saying.


 Eh? Please elaborate.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jun 11, 2006)

Dude, the story is not rewritten AT ALL!! You aren't missing anything with the dub, story wise. 

You know, the actors aren't portraying the Japanese actors portraying the characters, Steve Blum is doing Steve BLum's Zabuza, Yuri is doing Yuri's Sasuke. By the way, I hear Yuri's fluent in Japanese.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 11, 2006)

Kanzaki Strider said:
			
		

> I like the Japanese version because I like to see the real story.  But I like the NA dub because I can understand what theyre saying.



What do you mean, VIZ always follow the original script in their dubs... so the dub also shows the real story aswell


----------



## jv2k (Jun 11, 2006)

Kanzaki Strider said:
			
		

> I like the Japanese version because I like to see the real story.  But I like the NA dub because I can understand what theyre saying.


So I asume that you only read the manga then.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 11, 2006)

From what he said, it sounds like something from the manga.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 11, 2006)

That is kinda funny. Somehow the sub is a different plot from the dub? I've heard propoganda before, but...

I will say this though. Last night the voice of Lord Hokage did not really suit well with me. Didn't fit. But hey 1/100 characters aren't bad.


----------



## XShAdOwX (Jun 11, 2006)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> That is kinda funny. Somehow the sub is a different plot from the dub? I've heard propoganda before, but...
> 
> I will say this though. Last night the voice of Lord Hokage did not really suit well with me. Didn't fit. But hey 1/100 characters aren't bad.



No the plots are the same. I don't know what you guys are talking about. It's the *same*!

Some of  the animation was edited which was Gaara. Understandable since he did look like crap in the sub.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 12, 2006)

I wonder why the animation keeps getting improved by VIZ?


----------



## beautycharmaine (Jun 12, 2006)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> That is kinda funny. Somehow the sub is a different plot from the dub? I've heard propoganda before, but...
> 
> I will say this though. Last night the voice of Lord Hokage did not really suit well with me. Didn't fit. But hey 1/100 characters aren't bad.


 
Well, to me the English version of The Third sound more intellegent than the Jap version.  It makes him a smart and powerful Hokage, The Jap version makes him more like a very old man.


----------



## Rukie (Jun 12, 2006)

beautycharmaine said:
			
		

> Well, to me the English version of The Third sound more intellegent than the Jap version.  It makes him a smart and powerful Hokage, The Jap version makes him more like a very old man.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't he supposed to be both?


----------



## Yoofie (Jun 12, 2006)

Personally, I enjoy watching the dub.
So what is some blood is edited out?
At least you're getting the message that the character that spilled somehwta amount of blood is injured.

Anyways, the voices are wonderful.
Shino's was a little weird at first, but I like it now.
They have also retouched some much retouching needed images.
Wasn't there a scene where Kurenai looked like I man but they gave her a boob lift?

I don't care if names are pronounced incorrectly, I mean, we're bringing a Japanese show to some American VAs, of course they're not going to pronunce every Japanese word like it was something they were used to.

And also, what the hell is up with some of you who are like, "OMG Naruto's voice is soooooo bad I wanted to rip off my eras and cry in a pillow!!!"
You must be some sort of critic to say that.
His curent voice matches perfectly with the bratty, annoying, little kid voice he has in the sub.
So get used to it.


----------



## Newzfoxjr (Jun 12, 2006)

The guy who plays Davis from Digimon Season 2 for Rock Lee? That's just stupid. >.>

That's my only complaint, I like the rest of it. I also enjoy watching it. =)


----------



## escamoh (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't mind the blood edits in the show, it's only some voices that I don't like.

And I was wondering just how VIZ is gonna handle the stuff with Jiraiya and drunk Rock Lee. I hope they don't change it around too much.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 12, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> I don't mind the blood edits in the show, it's only some voices that I don't like.
> 
> And I was wondering just how VIZ is gonna handle the stuff with *Jiraiya *and drunk Rock Lee. I hope they don't change it around too much.



Most likely the same thing done with this guy.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 13, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> Most likely the same thing done with this guy.



I see what you mean, possibly they will keep the Sake bottle... and just edit away the redness on their faces


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 13, 2006)

^ I think they'll show it. I mean they were lenient in the highly censored DBZ dubs.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 14, 2006)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> ^ I think they'll show it. I mean they were lenient in the highly censored DBZ dubs.



Yes from what we've seen so far, I think they'll show it


----------



## escamoh (Jun 14, 2006)

How would they explain Rock Lee getting drunk though?


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 14, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> How would they explain Rock Lee getting drunk though?



Possibly the same way they did with Tazuna, edit away the red face and call it nothing


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 14, 2006)

Wel, Jackie Chan did make the whole Drunken Master thing famous. I don't think too many would mind seeing Naruto's own druken master in action.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm more interested in what they'll call Rock Lees drunken attack?


----------



## escamoh (Jun 14, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> Possibly the same way they did with Tazuna, edit away the red face and call it nothing



I was thinking that instead of sake they'll say that it's Lee's medicine and just makes him get more power and gets him drowsy or something lame like that.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 15, 2006)

The name Sake can't be mentioned on CN, so what you said is the next best thing after that


----------



## dlenzz (Jun 15, 2006)

*UGH! DuB SuX*

I think the worst part about the English dub is how they say what "Jutsu" they are doing... I cringe everytime Naruto says "Shadow Clone Jutsu". 

Sasuke's "Fire Style" sux too.

They should of kept the voice of the techniques in Jap (along with how thier voice echos) and just sub-titled what they were saying.

Katon and Kage Bunshin.... that's what its all about!


----------



## CrimsonRex (Jun 15, 2006)

*sadly compling doesnt help.*


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 15, 2006)

dlenzz said:
			
		

> I think the worst part about the English dub is how they say what "Jutsu" they are doing... I cringe everytime Naruto says "Shadow Clone Jutsu".
> 
> Sasuke's "Fire Style" sux too.
> 
> ...



Meh, I got bored with Katon and Kage Bunshin a long time ago.


----------



## PumaRider (Jun 16, 2006)

im ticked that they sorta change the pronunciation of Shikamaru. it just gets a little annoying
japanese: shiKAmaru
english:shikaMAru


----------



## beautycharmaine (Jun 16, 2006)

PumaRider said:
			
		

> im ticked that they sorta change the pronunciation of Shikamaru. it just gets a little annoying
> japanese: shiKAmaru
> english:shikaMAru



ARe you Japanese? if you are then I will listen to your complain, if you are not. then just give it a rest, will you?


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 16, 2006)

PumaRider said:
			
		

> im ticked that they sorta change the pronunciation of Shikamaru. it just gets a little annoying
> japanese: shiKAmaru
> english:shikaMAru



Yes I know they pronounced his name different.


----------



## Wondermilk (Jun 16, 2006)

oreokids said:
			
		

> I gotta say I was thinking about when I said: I really dislike how they pronounce he names
> 
> I was thinking on _why_ they couldn't pronounce the names. We've been watching the epiosdes in it's oringinal states, over and over, so we _know_ _*how to pronounce them right*_. XD The voice actors, I'm pretty sure don't and didn't watch the oringinals so they have to go up front and pronounce the names without pratice



Back from page 89 ^^b


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

the people who dub naruto dont care aboutt he fans of subs/orig(s)
becuase they are showing it to people who didnt see the original or the sub or anything like that so we are really just people they ignore..


----------



## kataimiko (Jun 16, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> The name Sake can't be mentioned on CN, so what you said is the next best thing after that




that reminds me...what the hell are they going to do when Tsunade's character is introduced, and she gets shitfaced plastered in the pub with jiraiya and Naruto? XD


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 16, 2006)

oreokids said:
			
		

> Back from page 89 ^^b



Oh yes, it's been pointed out before ^^;


----------



## XShAdOwX (Jun 16, 2006)

dlenzz said:
			
		

> They should of kept the voice of the techniques in Jap (along with how thier voice echos) and just sub-titled what they were saying.



If they just subtitled it some people would have a hard time keeping up with the words. Not everyone are fast readers you know.


----------



## Dexo (Jun 16, 2006)

They can mention Sake on Toonami...they did it with Kenshin whose TV dub was more edited than Naruto's...


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 16, 2006)

XShAdOwX said:
			
		

> If they just subtitled it some people would have a hard time keeping up with the words. Not everyone are fast readers you know.



That's the problem with subtitles, they are so fast to read... that it's impossible to read every last one of them before they vanish ^^;


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 16, 2006)

Sparkles the Wonder Kitty said:
			
		

> the people who dub naruto dont care aboutt he fans of subs/orig(s)
> becuase they are showing it to people who didnt see the original or the sub or anything like that so we are really just people they ignore..



Oh yeah they don't care. They're just releasing an Uncut Boxset with a sub option for all those noobs. Oh wait, they already have an edied release for those people. 

The Uncuts are made for veteran fans. Anyone saying otherwise is just fooling themselves.

And apparently a few who are dubbing it care enough to post here.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 16, 2006)

Dexo said:
			
		

> They can mention Sake on Toonami...they did it with Kenshin whose TV dub was more edited than Naruto's...



In Inuyasha kagome's grandfater mentioned the word Sake, for the drink... but that was on Adult Swim and not Toonami ^^;


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jun 16, 2006)

It costs money to use the Japanese actors' recordings, and why pay all that extra money when you can just use perfectly good American actors for a adaption that is so close to the original you can hardly notice any edits??

Seriouly, all of these complaints are stupid nitpicks and really there aren't any grounds for disliking the Naruto dub, even the TV cut is really good and enjoyable.


----------



## Shuriken_Thrower (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they'll keep the sake.Yubaba in Spirited Away mentioned Sake on Cartoon Network toonami.And,the Sake is way to funny to edit ^^


----------



## JJ (Jun 16, 2006)

The casual viewer might not even understand that sake is an alcoholic drink. I hope they keep it in.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 16, 2006)

Shuriken_Thrower said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure they'll keep the sake.Yubaba in Spirited Away mentioned Sake on Cartoon Network toonami.And,the Sake is way to funny to edit ^^



Well one things for certain, I doubt VIZ will change it to grape juice... instead they'll just edit away the Sake sign on the bottle


----------



## Whitest Rose (Jun 16, 2006)

........
I really dislike Shino's dub voice.
I sorta dislike Ino's dub voice.
Naruto's is okei. ^__^
Neji's is alright.
TenTen's is pretty good!
Lee's voice is sorta matching....
Sakura's voice is okei, I dunno why PPL dislike it.
Sasuke's voice... eh.
Orochimaru's voice was GREAT.
Kiba's voice was good.
Hinata's was GREAT.
Sandaime-sama's was okei.
Iruka's is good.
Kakashi's is GEWD.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

i love all the voices except shino, but i'll get used to him 
all the voices especially narutos, sasukes, lees, gaaras, kibas, sakuras, hinatas, choujis, and shikamarus are PERFECT

although i kinda doubted naruto's and chouji's voice in the beginning, but now
they match the japanese voice very well


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 16, 2006)

I just watched the next 8 episodes in Japanese (I got impatient...) and there are still voices I feel are better in English which include Sakura, Inner Sakura (her Japanese voice made me cringe...), Naruto and Kakashi. I prefer Hokage-sama and a few others. I think I'll probably watch both still.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm getting more and more used to the voices, after every newest Naruto dubbed episode on youtube.com


----------



## Wondermilk (Jun 16, 2006)

I remember in Tenchi (I was like 8-10 when they aired them) They used to call Sake "Teeaaaaa" (They slurred it out too lol)

And I used to ask my older brothers or my mom: Why is tea making them act all drunk for?

Mom: They're probably calling the whine ore beer 'tea' for daytime viewers.

Me: oh.

Bros: lol

XD

At least I knew what drunk people were o-o If I wasn't confirmed, I'd probably think too much tea gets you drunk XDD


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 16, 2006)

oreokids said:
			
		

> I remember in Tenchi (I was like 8-10 when they aired them) They used to call Sake "Teeaaaaa" (They slurred it out too lol)
> 
> And I used to ask my older brothers or my mom: Why is tea making them act all drunk for?
> 
> ...



Ye I remember that Tea covering up name in Tenchi Muyo, the funny think is that they left the Sake name on the bottle... but because it was in Kanji no-one would know what it is


----------



## XShAdOwX (Jun 16, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> I'm getting more and more used to the voices, after every newest Naruto dubbed episode on youtube.com



All the voices are great now (Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Gaara, Gai, so on) the only one that bugs me is Shinos. (hehe bugs me) This has got to be one of the best dubbed animes that airs on Toonami.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 16, 2006)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> I just watched the next 8 episodes in Japanese (I got impatient...) and there are still voices I feel are better in English which include Sakura, Inner Sakura (her Japanese voice made me cringe...), Naruto and Kakashi. I prefer Hokage-sama and a few others. I think I'll probably watch both still.



Wow, your seriously the first person I know who likes Kakashi's dub voice better than his original voice. 

Doesn't matter to me though, if someone likes dub voices better than it's their opinion. I don't know why people get so mad at dub watchers.


----------



## Tiger_lili (Jun 16, 2006)

I really don't find any problems with the dubs, however I have never watched the Japanese Naruto, I guess that's why.


----------



## Dexo (Jun 16, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> In Inuyasha kagome's grandfater mentioned the word Sake, for the drink... but that was on Adult Swim and not Toonami ^^;



I don't think you quite understand...in Rurouni Kenshin when it was airing on Toonami they had Yahiko drinking Sake...and they called it sake...


----------



## escamoh (Jun 17, 2006)

Tiger_lili said:
			
		

> I really don't find any problems with the dubs, however I have never watched the Japanese Naruto, I guess that's why.



Yeah that's probably why.

But I think if people are used to watching subs they'll notice changes in the dub of an anime even if they have never seen the original.


----------



## JJ (Jun 17, 2006)

oreokids said:
			
		

> At least I knew what drunk people were o-o If I wasn't confirmed, I'd probably think too much tea gets you drunk XDD



Unless you were drinking Long Island Iced Tea (which oddly enough has no 'tea' in it).


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 17, 2006)

I think I might actually like the sub better. After watching 15 episodes over the past 2 days and then tonight's episode... it felt weird. Course I can't watch any new Naruto for several weeks (gotta finish other series to clear HD space first) so I'll probably still catch it on CN to get my fix.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 18, 2006)

XShAdOwX said:
			
		

> All the voices are great now (Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Gaara, Gai, so on) the only one that bugs me is Shinos. (hehe bugs me) This has got to be one of the best dubbed animes that airs on Toonami.



Infact it's the best dubbed anime I've ever seen, second to that of Inuyasha of course


----------



## escamoh (Jun 18, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> Infact it's the best dubbed anime I've ever seen, second to that of Inuyasha of course



Don't forget Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Shadow Dragon Boss (Jun 18, 2006)

I watched subbed first, but personally, I think dubbed was actually done quite well. (Minus all the cutting of bloody scenes and alternate openings and endings, but I suppose those had to be done.) The only voice that really bugs me is Shino's. Ok, so maybe he kind of sounded like a 40-year old man in the sub, but he just sounds quite horrible in the dub. (sounds like Ken's voice from digimon.) Kind of painful to listen to.
Kakashi's voice doesn't bug me too much, but he sometimes sounds quite snooty, uptight, or stuck up. It just doesn't really seem to be in his character.
I gotta love Gai's voice though. It's quite funny and suiting.



			
				escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Don't forget Fullmetal Alchemist.


I gotta agree that FMA was really well done as well.


----------



## jv2k (Jun 18, 2006)

Full metal alchemist is definatly one of the better dubs out there. I mean the voice acting is great.


----------



## super_goku90 (Jun 18, 2006)

the voices of full metal alchemist were done the people who did the dub version of dbz voices,i'm surprised actually,lol


----------



## .Syn. (Jun 18, 2006)

I like the English Dub.  Most of the voices were done pretty good.  I not to sure about Orochimaru, but everyone else is good in my book!


----------



## escamoh (Jun 18, 2006)

super_goku90 said:
			
		

> the voices of full metal alchemist were done the people who did the dub version of dbz voices,i'm surprised actually,lol



Really? Thats weird....

Why couldn't they have done better on the DBZ dub.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 18, 2006)

super_goku90 said:
			
		

> the voices of full metal alchemist were done the people who did the dub version of dbz voices,i'm surprised actually,lol



And Yu Yu Hakusho, Gunslinger Girl, Samurai 7, Desert Punk, Lupin III, Tenchi Muyo! GXP, and Fruit Basket (most of which many fans consider good dubs, better in the case of Desert Punk since the English script is a distinct improvement over the original, which wasn?t shabby on its own merits. It may not be as accurate, but the English script does have more bite ? and ?bite? is what a series like Desert Punk is all about)

And they'll be tackling the mother of all dubbing projects...BECK


----------



## escamoh (Jun 18, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> And Yu Yu Hakusho, Gunslinger Girl, Samurai 7, Desert Punk, Lupin III, Tenchi Muyo! GXP, and Fruit Basket (most of which many fans consider good dubs, better in the case of Desert Punk since the English script is a distinct improvement over the original, which wasn?t shabby on its own merits. It may not be as accurate, but the English script does have more bite ? and ?bite? is what a series like Desert Punk is all about)
> 
> And they'll be tackling the mother of all dubbing projects...BECK



:amazed I can't beleive I never knew that...

But what is hard about dubbing Beck? I saw a clip on youtube called engrish that showed a scene from Beck and the characters were speaking horrible english but that would be easy to dub over right?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 18, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> :amazed I can't beleive I never knew that...
> 
> But what is hard about dubbing Beck? I saw a clip on youtube called engrish that showed a scene from Beck and the characters were speaking horrible english but that would be easy to dub over right?



Yes, but you'd also lose a lot of elements that make the show unique. Engrish plays a big part. Some interactions focus on that Engrish. If everyone is speaking English then you lose that.  

There's also controversy on whether or not the songs will be dubbed as well. Funi has yet to comment. 

I think the only way it'll work is if Funi provides three voice options for their DVDs.

A full dub - everyone speaks English

full sub - should explain itself

hybrid - Subtitled but the Engrish is dubbed over.


----------



## super_goku90 (Jun 18, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Really? Thats weird....
> 
> Why couldn't they have done better on the DBZ dub.


I dunno i guess the voice actors were lazy back then but then gain i can tell it''s not the voice actors that make the anime horrible,it's the anime itself and fma was pretty high quality anime and that's y they could scrw up the voices or else fma would be bulls***


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 18, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Why couldn't they have done better on the DBZ dub.


Well the dubs have changed a lot in the past decade or so. The redub over the Pionner dub is a lot better then the early FUNI DBZ stuff.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jun 19, 2006)

I really don't see why everyone dislikes Shino's dub voice. Sure, he's voiced by The Digimon Emperor now, but come on, if the voice fits the face...

*Get's shot by random Otaku*


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 19, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Really? Thats weird....
> 
> Why couldn't they have done better on the DBZ dub.



I'm not sure, but I think it's because Pioneer started them off, after that Funimation trashed the original script and threw lots of puns and speech... in parts that wearn't in the original ^^;


----------



## MarronHaruno-Sukiya (Jun 19, 2006)

well, i think, some VAs are ok but there are others where i could only think: "Oh...my....god..."  i think the japanese ones are still the best^^


----------



## escamoh (Jun 19, 2006)

Ah well I just watched an episode of the One Piece dub and I'm reminded at how good the Naruto dub is.

I mean people should stop bashing the dub...they should be happy that 4kids didn't get Naruto.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 19, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Ah well I just watched an episode of the One Piece dub and I'm reminded at how good the Naruto dub is.
> 
> I mean people should stop bashing the dub...they should be happy that 4kids didn't get Naruto.



I am happy that 4kids didn't get the licence for Naruto, but if they did... it would possibly end up in the "Write Your 4kids Naruto Script!!!" topic


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> I mean people should stop bashing the dub...they should be happy that 4kids didn't get Naruto.


People who bash the dub watch the subs anyway, so I don't see how anything really changes for them no matter who got the license.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 19, 2006)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> People who bash the dub watch the subs anyway, so I don't see how anything really changes for them no matter who got the license.



Nothing does change when a company licences an anime series, it's just that the emotion factor makes people bash the dub... it happens to anything that's dubbed into english:amazed


----------



## escamoh (Jun 19, 2006)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> People who bash the dub watch the subs anyway, so I don't see how anything really changes for them no matter who got the license.



Not really...I can't think of an example now but I remember watching some dubs that I thought were pretty bad even though I had never seen the subs for the same show.

But really, VIZ has done an awsome job dubbing Naruto by keeping it almost the same as the original.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 20, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Not really...I can't think of an example now but I remember watching some dubs that I thought were pretty bad even though I had never seen the subs for the same show.
> 
> But really, VIZ has done an awsome job dubbing Naruto by keeping it almost the same as the original.



Like VIZ always do, making the best quality dubs ever and keeping most of the original script


----------



## jv2k (Jun 20, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Not really...I can't think of an example now but I remember watching some dubs that I thought were pretty bad even though I had never seen the subs for the same show.
> 
> But really, VIZ has done an awsome job dubbing Naruto by keeping it almost the same as the original.


Aside from anything done by 4kids and the old dbz which had lines like "I can see their parachutes" and  "good thing its sunday or those buildings would have been packed" as well as any early dub there aren't too many.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 20, 2006)

jv2k said:
			
		

> Aside from anything done by 4kids and the old dbz which had lines like "I can see their parachutes" and  "good thing its sunday or those buildings would have been packed" as well as any early dub there aren't too many.



Well their is Rave Master's "These guys get detention" and "I see your point"


----------



## Mysticwolf6671 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmm i dont like the dubs,naruto sounds like a little girl with a raspy voice from a cold she had last week -.-.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 21, 2006)

Mysticwolf6671 said:
			
		

> Hmm i dont like the dubs,naruto sounds like a little girl with a raspy voice from a cold she had last week -.-.



Naruto is voiced by a female, and not a male ^^;


----------



## jv2k (Jun 21, 2006)

Naruto is voiced by a woman both sub and dub.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 21, 2006)

jv2k said:
			
		

> Naruto is voiced by a woman both sub and dub.



Really I always thought it was a male in the sub


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you for the information, I understand more now then I did before about Naruto's Japanese VA


----------



## XkibaXrulzX (Jun 21, 2006)

i...didn't know that naruto's voice was a girl! AUGGGGGGGGGGGH!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 22, 2006)

A lot of males are voiced by girls. Tommy Pickles, Goku in Japanese.


----------



## Ryukku (Jun 22, 2006)

The dub makes me cry everytime I see it. Literally. Thank god, I've only had to sit through it twice. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a dub hater. I love the Cowboy Bebop and Trigun dubs to pieces. They just picked the wrong voices for most of the Naruto characters. But that's what you get when you hand a great anime like Naruto to VIZ. I heard a clip of Itachi's english voice and he sounds like 40 year old man. I love Itachi and just hearing that guy do his voice....UGH. It ruins everything. ;_;


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 22, 2006)

Ryukku said:
			
		

> The dub makes me cry everytime I see it. Literally. Thank god, I've only had to sit through it twice. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a dub hater. I love the Cowboy Bebop and Trigun dubs to pieces. They just picked the wrong voices for most of the Naruto characters. But that's what you get when you hand a great anime like Naruto to VIZ. I heard a clip of Itachi's english voice and he sounds like 40 year old man. I love Itachi and just hearing that guy do his voice....UGH. It ruins everything. ;_;



He sounded pretty old in the Japanese version too 

And it was a temporary filler voice. Skip's (Gai) already confirmed that


----------



## Ryukku (Jun 22, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> He sounded pretty old in the Japanese version too
> 
> And it was a temporary filler voice. Skip's (Gai) already confirmed that



He didn't sound THAT old in the japanese version. o.o; Maybe there was something wrong with the clip I saw? But he did sound 40...I swear! XD;

Temporary?! WOO. Well, not that I care because I won't be watching the dub anytime soon. *cough*


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 22, 2006)

Ryukku said:
			
		

> He didn't sound THAT old in the japanese version. o.o; Maybe there was something wrong with the clip I saw? But he did sound 40...I swear! XD;



I don't know many Japanese teens with a voice that deep. No matter what they've been through. He sounded too old in both versions


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 22, 2006)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> A lot of males are voiced by girls. Tommy Pickles, Goku in Japanese.



Correct Son-Goku's Japanese voice was done by a girl, infact most of the male characters are done by females


----------



## escamoh (Jun 22, 2006)

True, Itachi's voice sounded older in the sub than in the dub. The dub voice for Itachi was horrible though...he sounded weird.

Thank god it was a filler voice though.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 23, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> True, Itachi's voice sounded older in the sub than in the dub. The dub voice for Itachi was horrible though...he sounded weird.
> 
> Thank god it was a filler voice though.



That's because Itachi's dub voice, sounds too much like Naraku's... from Inuyasha


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jun 23, 2006)

You know, I've come to the conclusion that every complaint is from people who've listened to the JPN voices for well over 150 episodes. Of course the voices are going to sound differant, THEY'RE IN ENGLISH!!!


----------



## escamoh (Jun 23, 2006)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:
			
		

> You know, I've come to the conclusion that every complaint is from people who've listened to the JPN voices for well over 150 episodes. Of course the voices are going to sound differant, THEY'RE IN ENGLISH!!!



I watched the Naruto dub first yet I still think some voices are done not too well. Overall though it's a good dub.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 23, 2006)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:
			
		

> You know, I've come to the conclusion that every complaint is from people who've listened to the JPN voices for well over 150 episodes. Of course the voices are going to sound differant, THEY'RE IN ENGLISH!!!



I know that, in my oppinion the dub VA's do a pretty good job in the Naruto dub... but sadly it lacks emotion


----------



## tennesay (Jun 23, 2006)

*My strange thoughts,*

At first I like many people hated the dub, but after thinking about it I came to the distinct relevation that the reason I liked the subs better then the dub is because it was in Japanese. Though personally Naruto's voice and Gaara's voice freak me out.

When I thought about the who dubbing thing and read about 20 or so pages of this thread, I came to think that in Japanese they would so probably just as ridicules as in English. The translation of Kage Bunshin no Jutsu or shadow clone technique sounds cool to someone who can't speak Japanese (I can't either). I guessed despite sounding dumb in Japanese to me it sounded cooler then Shadow clone Jutsu, but I guess in all actuality the dub is good.

With this in mind I came to the strange conclusion that perhaps many people liked the Subbed version better not because it is original, rather it sounds more exotic or exciting. Another factor however is which ever you see first will be the one you prefer. For instance I saw Kenshin subbed and can't standed the dubbed, but I saw Cowboy Bebop in English and I don't minded either.

Thanks for reading. Later


----------



## super_goku90 (Jun 24, 2006)

they picked alot of good voice actors,even the ones that do the adult swim dubs and i still don't know why the voices weren't perfectly done:?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 24, 2006)

super_goku90 said:
			
		

> they picked alot of good voice actors,even the ones that do the adult swim dubs and i still don't know why the voices weren't perfectly done:?



Adult Swim doesn't do dubs.

FMA is Funimation

Samurai Champloo, Paranoia Agent, and Ghost in the Shell are Geneon.

Evangelion is ADV

Inuyasha is Viz


----------



## escamoh (Jun 24, 2006)

Geneon is really good aren't they?

It seems to me like all the anime on adult swim is done by Geneon.

@ Tennesay, I definetly agree with you. One of the reasons why I like subs better than dubs is 'cause it just sounds cooler.


----------



## tennesay (Jun 24, 2006)

*New thoughts,*

Well thanks Esca3.

I have just seen the most recent episode and I am shocked. After a rough start I change my mind. I just saw the episode where Sasuke starts to fight Yodori. Surprising thing is however that I actually thought it was okay. I guess after a couple of episodes that they worked everything out. I think that the voices are actually fitting and it no longer grates my ears. I guess the people who said the dub was good were actually right.

However I still prefer subbed for my above reasons.


----------



## Diz (Jun 24, 2006)

I dislike Oro and Lee's voices i just dont like them they sound kinda gay or to high pitched


----------



## Rukie (Jun 25, 2006)

The sub is probably going to always be better in most people's minds, no getting over that. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. But it's hard to deny (especially where they are now) that it's one real heck of a dub. Especially now that they're starting to use harsher language.


----------



## BeansyMcPork (Jun 25, 2006)

B Dog said:
			
		

> I dislike Oro and Lee's voices i just dont like them they sound kinda gay or to high pitched



While I disagree with your assessment of Lee's voice, how would Orochimaru sounding "gay" or whatever be out of character for him? Have you seen the sub?


----------



## super_goku90 (Jun 25, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> Adult Swim doesn't do dubs.
> 
> FMA is Funimation
> 
> ...


well i was clarifying that all the dubs that appear on AS have good voices and i hope viz doesn't sscrw bleach up


----------



## escamoh (Jun 25, 2006)

I think Orochimaru's english voice is very very good and fits his character nicely. But imo the Japanese voice is still better.

@Super Goku90, Bleach is gonna be airing on Adult Swim so I'm thinking it might turn out pretty good =)


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 25, 2006)

Oros dub voice is pretty decent


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm just glad it wasn't dubbed by 4kids, the Naruto dub is really well done... and the emotion factor is high aswell


----------



## escamoh (Jun 26, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> I'm just glad it wasn't dubbed by 4kids, the Naruto dub is really well done... and the emotion factor is high aswell



 I gotta agree with you...4kids would've messed this show up bad.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 26, 2006)

Naruto has an excelent dub   and I don't understand how people can complain about it.   But I'm still sad about what happened to One Piece.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Jun 27, 2006)

One of the only problems that I have with the dud is Choji's voice.  Everything else is fine.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 27, 2006)

Isonade said:
			
		

> One of the only problems that I have with the dud is Choji's voice. Everything else is fine.



Dub Chouji's voice was just plain weird....he sounded completely diffrerent from what I expected. Buy it doesn't really matter to me since I don't even like Chouji that much ...


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jun 27, 2006)

Shino's dub voice has to be the worst one, it was good before they changed his VA.


----------



## Foxeye (Jun 27, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> Shino's dub voice has to be the worst one, it was good before they changed his VA.



You're the first one I've heard say that.  Most guys didn't like his first voice.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jun 28, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> I gotta agree with you...4kids would've messed this show up bad.



They sure would have, check out my new signature that reveal's the horror if they had dubbed it!


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 28, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> They sure would have, check out my new signature that reveal's the horror if they had dubbed it!



You've got that right, 4kids butured the One Piece dub and edited Sanji's ciggar into a loli pop... and if they did dub Naruto it would possibly end up how your signature is


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jun 28, 2006)

god, if 4Kids dubbed Naruto I think I'd shoot myself
(hmmm, I think I've said that before somewhere in this thread)


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm glad to see you followed my prediction, of Naruto stealing lunch boxes Nicky The Ninja


----------



## escamoh (Jun 28, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> They sure would have, check out my new signature that reveal's the horror if they had dubbed it!



 Your sig is so awsome!


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jun 28, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> I'm glad to see you followed my prediction, of Naruto stealing lunch boxes Nicky The Ninja



He he... thank you 

As I mentioned in my introduction, my name is built around the "If 4kids dubbed Naruto topic"

And I was inspired by gokuden553's 4kids script of Naruto stealing lunch boxes, so I made it as a signature in your honour


----------



## escamoh (Jun 28, 2006)

I have a question about the dub...in the episode where Anko tries to kill Orochimaru, does she mention the he is one of the legendary Saanin?

I'm pretty sure she said that in the sub....


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 28, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> He he... thank you
> 
> As I mentioned in my introduction, my name is built around the "If 4kids dubbed Naruto topic"
> 
> And I was inspired by gokuden553's 4kids script of Naruto stealing lunch boxes, so I made it as a signature in your honour



So that's where you user name came from, who would have guessed that someone would choose their username from a topic... and be so impressed by a members post that they'd make a signature out of it 

Anyways I thank you for making that signature in honour of my funny 4kids script


----------



## astrosaki (Jun 28, 2006)

ppl i have a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY SHOULD RERELEASE THE SERIES IN ITS ENTIRETY WITH BETTER VOICE ACTORS AND WITH OUT THE EDITED OUT STUFF ..hence the term UNEDITED!!! JUST LIKE DBZ!! then ppl would be happy!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 28, 2006)

astrosaki said:
			
		

> ppl i have a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY SHOULD RERELEASE THE SERIES IN ITS ENTIRETY WITH BETTER VOICE ACTORS AND WITH OUT THE EDITED OUT STUFF ..hence the term UNEDITED!!! JUST LIKE DBZ!! then ppl would be happy!



1. Don't use so many caps

2. Click Me 

3. Ocean Vegeta (with his kickass screaming) and Ocean Piccolo >>>>>>>>>> Chris Sabat and his "I got something stuck in my throat" voice


----------



## escamoh (Jun 28, 2006)

Do you know where I can see the Ocean dub for DBZ? I'm really curious about it...

Also, how far did Ocean dub DBZ?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 28, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Do you know where I can see the Ocean dub for DBZ? I'm really curious about it...
> 
> Also, how far did Ocean dub DBZ?



They dubbed it all the way through. It stopped in America when Goku arrived against the Ginyu Force. Everywhere else the Englsih dub aired was the Ocean Group dub. 

Not sure where to get the later episodes though


----------



## escamoh (Jun 28, 2006)

So do you mean that the early DBZ episodes which used to come on kidsWB was the ocean dub? 

I have got to find these Ocean dub episodes...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 28, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> So do you mean that the early DBZ episodes which used to come on kidsWB was the ocean dub?
> 
> I have got to find these Ocean dub episodes...



I don't know about kidsWB, I watched DBZ on Toonami. 

What I do know is that America is the only country to use the Funimation dub.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 28, 2006)

Well before DBZ came on Toonami I think it used to come on KidsWB early in the morning...but they stopped after the Saiyan Saga. I remember watching it as a kid.

So how big is the difference between the Ocean and Funi dubs? Is it less strict with editing and stuff?


----------



## Darth Unrivaled (Jun 28, 2006)

I find Naruto dub to be just fine. Sure some things could be better. Every anime just about has some sort of bad acting to it. I think for the most part most are just so full of the Japanese and because they change things to match western culture, its not a bad show not worth watching. I rather watch it as there isn't much more anime on TV these days worth really watching. The only thing that bother me about the dub version is some of the voices (sub characters sound the same, I think its because there voice by the same guy) and Naruto saying "believe it" over and over again got to be really annoying after the 3rd episodes. Lucky once the exam's started it stopped.


----------



## Foxeye (Jun 29, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> I have a question about the dub...in the episode where Anko tries to kill Orochimaru, does she mention the he is one of the legendary Saanin?
> 
> I'm pretty sure she said that in the sub....



I don't remember if she did, but it was mentioned in another episode definately.



> Ocean Vegeta (with his kickass screaming) and Ocean Piccolo >>>>>>>>>> Chris Sabat and his "I got something stuck in my throat" voice



Though I haven't seen the later eps that aired in Canada, from what I heard, they weren't directed very well.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 29, 2006)

If Anko mentioned the Saanin I would have expected a couple threads where dub watchers were wondering what the Saanin are...but I haven't seen any.

I was also wondering if they are gonna refer to Saanin as that or as the Legendary three?


----------



## Rukie (Jun 29, 2006)

To clear things up, they ARE using the term _Saanin_. They mentioned that there were three of them, and that Orochimaru was one of the three.


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Jun 29, 2006)

That's good to hear.

Anyway alot of people are being alittle to picky on the dubs. Be a little more open-minded. What are your reaction are going to be if u heard the dub first before the sub? Yes I know, some would still go for subs, but not all. Besides SOME of the VAs are decent

EX: Zaku, Dosu, Tenten, Temari (a little off-base sometimes though), Kankarou, Neji, Hinata (even though she sounds too much like Jeri in Digimon Tamers), etc

but I also agree that they need to sound more emotional.\

I personally think they could improved Sakura's Ino's and Chouji's voices.

I'm getting used to Naruto's voice

but there one thing I absolutely hate about Dubs are:
EDITING scenes
I personally find a waste of time (for them), and pointless, they should say something like "This program scenes with violence.etc" instead of editing scenes.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jun 29, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> So that's where you user name came from, who would have guessed that someone would choose their username from a topic... and be so impressed by a members post that they'd make a signature out of it
> 
> Anyways I thank you for making that signature in honour of my funny 4kids script



No problem gokuden553, and I'm glad that you liked my username and signature


----------



## _allismine_ (Jun 29, 2006)

The only voices I liked in the dub was Kankuro's, Kakashi's, Zabuza's, and Sasuke's. Everyone else's sounded gay.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jun 29, 2006)

astrosaki said:
			
		

> ppl i have a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY SHOULD RERELEASE THE SERIES IN ITS ENTIRETY WITH BETTER VOICE ACTORS AND WITH OUT THE EDITED OUT STUFF ..hence the term UNEDITED!!! JUST LIKE DBZ!! then ppl would be happy!



The DBZ Uncut episodes on Cartoon Network were great, I only wish the Naruto dub would do the same thing... then it would become great like DBZ did here


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 29, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> The DBZ Uncut episodes on Cartoon Network were great, I only wish the Naruto dub would do the same thing... then it would become great like DBZ did here



What was DBZ Uncut like in America, I only saw the edited dub here in the U.K


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 29, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> What was DBZ Uncut like in America, I only saw the edited dub here in the U.K



Well besides the fact that Nappa, Recoon, Zarbon, and Jeice all sound like retards, Vegeta and Piccolo sound like they need something for their throats, and Gohan sounds like he's been smoking, it's better.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 29, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> Well besides the fact that Nappa, Recoon, Zarbon, and Jeice all sound like retards, Vegeta and Piccolo sound like they need something for their throats, and Gohan sounds like he's been smoking, it's better.



Nice, so what content was put into the DBZ Uncut episodes... apart from the VA's taking over Ocean Groups script?


----------



## escamoh (Jun 29, 2006)

It just had scenes with blood, a little cursing, and stuff like that...it was pretty good except for the voices which were re-dubbed.


----------



## Moses (Jun 29, 2006)

Well... 8/10 I'd say... but theyed better not change the season 4 theame song!! (theame songs ubnoxious (sp?)


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 29, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> It just had scenes with blood, a little cursing, and stuff like that...it was pretty good except for the voices which were re-dubbed.



What curse words were used in the DBZ Uncut dub, was it as strong as the curse words in the Inuyasha dub?


----------



## escamoh (Jun 29, 2006)

No they weren't as strong I think...I just remember hearing some hell's and damn's I think. It was pretty decent though.

Btw, are there uncut DVD's for the Ocean dub?


----------



## Foxeye (Jun 29, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> No they weren't as strong I think...I just remember hearing some hell's and damn's I think. It was pretty decent though.
> 
> Btw, are there uncut DVD's for the Ocean dub?



Nope.  That's what the redub was about.  And "hell", "damn", and the occasional "bastard" is about as strong as cursing in DBZ is.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 30, 2006)

Foxeye said:
			
		

> Nope.  That's what the redub was about.  And "hell", "damn", and the occasional "bastard" is about as strong as cursing in DBZ is.



Wow so did Funimation re-use Ocean Groups old Sayian and Namek saga script, or did they start from a better translated script all together?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jun 30, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> Nice, so what content was put into the DBZ Uncut episodes... apart from the VA's taking over Ocean Groups script?



DBZ Uncut featured many deleted episodes and scenes that Ocean Group cut, also half way through the Vegeta Saga Funimation started to adding the words Hell and Damn... and then at the Namek Saga they started to use the word Bastard.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> DBZ Uncut featured many deleted episodes and scenes that Ocean Group cut, also half way through the Vegeta Saga Funimation started to adding the words Hell and Damn... and then at the Namek Saga they started to use the word Bastard.



Wow that must have been sweet, to hear them swear like their's no tomorrow... and now did Funimation follow Ocean's script or make a better uncut one?


----------



## Foxeye (Jun 30, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> Wow that must have been sweet, to hear them swear like their's no tomorrow... and now did Funimation follow Ocean's script or make a better uncut one?



At first they were kind of lazy and used the old scripts to a point.  But then they started to use a more faithful one at least similar to that which appears in the manga, so I don't know about the filler scenes later on.  But with Vegeta's defeat they foreshadowed quite a bit more than neccessary.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jun 30, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> Wow that must have been sweet, to hear them swear like their's no tomorrow... and now did Funimation follow Ocean's script or make a better uncut one?



When the 1st DBZ Uncut episode aired, Funimation used most of the Ocean Group script but for scenes that were originally cut... they almost properly translated them all 

Then around the part where the Saiyans landed on Earth, Funimation started to follow a more uncut script... with very few Ocean Group lines (All next dimension quotes were changed into death, die and after life)


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanx for answering my questions, escaflowne3, Foxeye and Nicky The Ninja


----------



## shady0008 (Jun 30, 2006)

champloos got swearing in it........jus lettin.yall.no


----------



## escamoh (Jun 30, 2006)

shady0008 said:
			
		

> champloos got swearing in it........jus lettin.yall.no



That's 'cause Champloo come's on Adult Swim....this uncut DBZ was on Toonami.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 2, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> That's 'cause Champloo come's on Adult Swim....this uncut DBZ was on Toonami.



Ye we were talking about Uncut DBZ.


----------



## astrosaki (Jul 2, 2006)

yep, the dbz uncut was something magical.......maybe....just maybe someone can convince them to re-release naruto with all the blood and stuff with BETTER voice actors and a BETTER english script...(why cant they jusp use the manga as a script i loove th emanga)


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 2, 2006)

astrosaki said:
			
		

> yep, the dbz uncut was something magical.......maybe....just maybe someone can convince them to re-release naruto with all the blood and stuff with BETTER voice actors and a BETTER english script...(why cant they jusp use the manga as a script i loove th emanga)



I can't believe you consider Funi's voices the better of the two. The early Ocean dub just had editing problems. Voice-wise most consider it the superior of the two,


----------



## Foxeye (Jul 2, 2006)

astrosaki said:
			
		

> yep, the dbz uncut was something magical.......maybe....just maybe someone can convince them to re-release naruto with all the blood and stuff with BETTER voice actors and a BETTER english script...(why cant they jusp use the manga as a script i loove th emanga)



Because often it wouldn't fit the lip sync, that's why.  Also the manga doesn't use any translation for "dattebayo" so they would have to put something extra in.  Or would you rather the Speed Racer effect?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 3, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> I can't believe you consider Funi's voices the better of the two. The early Ocean dub just had editing problems. Voice-wise most consider it the superior of the two,



In some peoples oppinion Ocean Groups VA's were more professionnal than Funimation's VA's were.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 3, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> In some peoples oppinion Ocean Groups VA's were more professionnal than Funimation's VA's were.



I agree, once Ocean's contract with Pioneer/Funimation ended... they became one of the best dubbing companies for DBZ ever


----------



## Chicken_Dance (Jul 4, 2006)

*Hello there!*

OMG I haven't even heard of most of the dubs yet...only Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi, Kiba, Hinata and that old lady who gets upset at Naruto for pulling out her herb collection.

Naruto's voice actor sucks! I'm so disappointed with Kakashi's! He sounds like a pervert-child-molester-thing!

Anyway, I heard the Sand Siblings are dreadful...especially Gaara!


----------



## escamoh (Jul 4, 2006)

Chicken_Dance said:
			
		

> OMG I haven't even heard of most of the dubs yet...only Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi, Kiba, Hinata and that old lady who gets upset at Naruto for pulling out her herb collection.
> 
> Naruto's voice actor sucks! I'm so disappointed with Kakashi's! He sounds like a pervert-child-molester-thing!
> 
> Anyway, I heard the Sand Siblings are dreadful...especially Gaara!



Gaara's VA was decent...Kankurou was horrible imo, Temari was OK at best.

What exactly does a pervert-child-molester-thing sound like?


----------



## killuahxh (Jul 5, 2006)

All the dub pisses me off... PISSES ME GODDAMN OFF!!! AHHH MUTHAFUCKA
GODDAMNI LGKJDFKGLDSJF DKSJLK---

But really, the dub is so bad. Especially Naruto's, Orochimaru's, Gaara's, Itachi's, Sakura's, Sasuke's... uh... all of them...


----------



## XShAdOwX (Jul 5, 2006)

killuahxh said:
			
		

> All the dub pisses me off... PISSES ME GODDAMN OFF!!! AHHH MUTHAFUCKA
> GODDAMNI LGKJDFKGLDSJF DKSJLK---
> 
> But really, the dub is so bad. Especially Naruto's, Orochimaru's, Gaara's, Itachi's, Sakura's, Sasuke's... uh... all of them...



I find it funny when someone complains for the first time about the dub that they use caps.

I'm assuming that you think their voices are bad? Well Itachi's voice wasn't official so be expecting something different when he comes back. 

Why are the other ones so bad? I don't get it. How many episodes of the dub did you watch so far? It takes some time getting used to at first.

Seriously, I bet if all of the voices were perfect people would still complain and still not give it a chance. The uncut boxes are out. There's no satisfying people!


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 5, 2006)

The dubs not that bad, and it sure is better than the Once Piece dub... which airs here


----------



## x_rex30 (Jul 5, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> The dubs not that bad, and it sure is better than the Once Piece dub... which airs here


you are correct sir! It's not THAT bad..  

But be thankful dub haters out there! The uncut DVD just came out a day ago! Go get it.. Here it is for 30% off


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 5, 2006)

x_rex30 said:
			
		

> you are correct sir! It's not THAT bad..
> 
> But be thankful dub haters out there! The uncut DVD just came out a day ago! Go get it.. Here it is for 30% off



Thank you for posting that link, I already ordered the Uncut DVD yesterday... so I'll be getting it soon


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 5, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> The dubs not that bad, and it sure is better than the Once Piece dub... which airs here



You've got a point there, the Naruto dub is way better than the One Piece dub... and always will be


----------



## escamoh (Jul 5, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> You've got a point there, the Naruto dub is way better than the One Piece dub... and always will be



I know...thanks to 4kids we're never gonna get uncut DVD's for One Piece .


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 5, 2006)

killuahxh said:
			
		

> All the dub pisses me off... PISSES ME GODDAMN OFF!!! AHHH MUTHAFUCKA
> GODDAMNI LGKJDFKGLDSJF DKSJLK---
> 
> But really, the dub is so bad. Especially Naruto's, Orochimaru's, Gaara's, Itachi's, Sakura's, Sasuke's... uh... all of them...



Not all of the VA's in the Naruto dub are bad, the best of the bunch are Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura and Gaara's


----------



## escamoh (Jul 5, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> Not all of the VA's in the Naruto dub are bad, the best of the bunch are Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura and Gaara's



I'd replace Sakura with Orochimaru.

Sakura's voice annoyes me in both versions lol.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 5, 2006)

Each Naruto VA is talented in their own ways, such as Naruto, Sakura, Sasuke, Anko, Kakashi and Gai... who do a great job with their personalities


----------



## Kaki (Jul 5, 2006)

Real men watch naruto in dub.


----------



## super_goku90 (Jul 5, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> Real men watch naruto in dub.


lol it's really for people who never seen the sub before it's a anime for kids and kids don't care how the voices sound


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 6, 2006)

Lets just be greatful that the Nauto dub is very decent, compared to other anime dubs such as One Piece


----------



## JJ (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm definitely not a kid and I enjoy the English dub of Naruto.  I look forward to the Sakura/Ino showdown in the next episode.


----------



## DarkFaith (Jul 6, 2006)

the thing is that if anyone watched the original with jap speech and english sub wouldnt like the english dub when i watched Kenshin for the first time it was english dub and i liked it very much thats because i've never watched it with jap when i watched it in jap english sub it took me much time to get used to it..


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 6, 2006)

The Naruto dub ain't half as bad as the One Piece dub, lets be greatful for that


----------



## Moses (Jul 6, 2006)

indeed, I still watch the english dub of Naruto but one the peice dub is kinda rare for me to watch.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 6, 2006)

Isalidi Crest said:
			
		

> indeed, I still watch the english dub of Naruto but one the peice dub is kinda rare for me to watch.



That's 'cause the One Piece dub is worse than shit.

Btw, what do they call Ino's mind switching jutsu in the dub?


----------



## Rukie (Jul 6, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> That's 'cause the One Piece dub is worse than shit.
> 
> Btw, what do they call Ino's mind switching jutsu in the dub?



They call Ino's justu the "Mind Transfer Jutsu."


----------



## escamoh (Jul 6, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> They call Ino's justu the "Mind Transfer Jutsu."



Thanks. That's a pretty cool name.


----------



## super_goku90 (Jul 6, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> The Naruto dub ain't half as bad as the One Piece dub, lets be greatful for that


one peice dub is not watchable


----------



## escamoh (Jul 6, 2006)

super_goku90 said:
			
		

> one peice dub is not watchable



One Piece dub can't even be considered One Piece. It's an entirely different show.


----------



## EtherSword (Jul 6, 2006)

I think I can eventually get use to the dub voices in Naruto (well, not all of them).  What I don't like about it is that they sound very cheesey almost all the time.


----------



## super_goku90 (Jul 7, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> One Piece dub can't even be considered One Piece. It's an entirely different show.


yes really different and hard to get into too the action in there is really butchered to it's lowest


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 7, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> One Piece dub can't even be considered One Piece. It's an entirely different show.



I know what you mean, they changed the entire script... and butchered the fighting scenes not to mention digitaly editing the blood off their faces


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 7, 2006)

4kids completely ruind the One Piece dub, they edited all of the blood away... not to mention they edited Sanji's ciggartte into a loli pop


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 7, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> 4kids completely ruind the One Piece dub, they edited all of the blood away... not to mention they edited Sanji's ciggartte into a loli pop



Don't remind me of that, that has to be the most pathetic edit I have ever seen on TV... they were better off just editing it from his mouth.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 7, 2006)

That loli pop edit has to be worst edit I have ever seen on TV


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jul 7, 2006)

One Piece dub overall smacks of half-ass.  Remember two-scar Luffy?


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2006)

And the sucker never goes away. It's like some freaky eternal sucker. Either that or dub-Sanji has a secret stash of them somewhere.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 7, 2006)

I just wish that 4kids might one day sell the rights for One Piece and some other company like VIZ or FUNi might pick it up so that atleast we could get uncut DVD's like Naruto.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 9, 2006)

They should have given One Piece to VIZ ^^


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jul 9, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> They should have given One Piece to VIZ ^^



I would rather that FUNimation got the rights. They have an awesom translator, Steve Simmons ,whose DBZ translations are worshipped in the DBZ fan community. He'd be the best choice for subbing.


----------



## Yoofie (Jul 9, 2006)

Meh.
I don't really like VIZ.
Personally, I like the other companies like ADV, Geneon, or FUNimation.

But back on subject,
the Dub is brilliant and I'm getting sick of the comments that are like, "OMG, the dub is soooo bad I can just rip off my eyes and ears and flush them down the toilet!"
Now, please do so, because of the extreme blood loss you would suffer, you would surely die, and so I won't have to read you're comments anymore!
Even though no one's making me read them...
-cough-

Kakashi's voice was a bit shakey at first, but he pulled through.
I really adore Anko's voice, very well done.

Oh yes, and can someone tell me what Shikamaru's says instead of, "How troublesome"?
I can't remember... ugh.


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2006)

"What a drag."

Which really makes more sense. What kind of 12 year old says "How troublesome"?


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 9, 2006)

He usially says "This will be such a drag", and sometimes "How boring"


----------



## escamoh (Jul 9, 2006)

@Tabloid, Geneon generally does anime targeted toward older audiences doesn't it? Like Paranoia Agent and Samurai Champloo.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 9, 2006)

Shikamaru's Japanese line "Mataguu" is translated into "Troublesome" or "How Troublesome" for the fansubbed episodes.

Yet in other fansubbed anime series "Mataguu" is translated into "But"


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2006)

It's "mendokuse". Don't know where you got "mataguu" from.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 9, 2006)

Shikamaru is a 12 year old ninja wizard with an IQ of 200. "How troublesome" suits him just fine now.


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2006)

If you use that rationale, you might as well translate the line as "Dear me, how troublesome this is."


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 9, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Shikamaru is a 12 year old ninja wizard with an IQ of 200. "How troublesome" suits him just fine now.



Which is a total fabrication of fansubs. I thought people were against inaccurate translations for the sake of sounding cool.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 9, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Shikamaru is a 12 year old ninja wizard with an IQ of 200. "How troublesome" suits him just fine now.



ROFL that was so funny


----------



## Yoofie (Jul 9, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> @Tabloid, Geneon generally does anime targeted toward older audiences doesn't it? Like Paranoia Agent and Samurai Champloo.



Erm, I don't know how to answer this.
I mean, I can't see if you're really asking me that or you're just saying that in question of my age.

Anyways, yes, they do.
And they did a wonderful job on both of them.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jul 9, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> Which is a total fabrication of fansubs. I thought people were against inaccurate translations for the sake of sounding cool.


_Omoshiroi._ 

So what _does_ it mean?


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2006)

Trick question! I call shenanigans!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 9, 2006)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> _Omoshiroi._
> 
> So what _does_ it mean?



Some one told me the more accurate translation was "What a pain" and was used in most fansubs until someone (I think Anbu was in the fansubbers' name) started using "troublesome"


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2006)

I just looked up the kanji. Shikamaru's "mendokuse~" is derived from "mendoukusai" (面倒臭い), which is an adjective basically meaning a "bother to do". So it can be translated in several ways, but like I said, translations like "troublesome" or "bothersome" doesn't fit with a 12 year old boy's personality, especially Shikamaru's. It'd be too much of a bother to use words with that many syllables.


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Jul 10, 2006)

I HATE the dub. The pronounciations, the editing and everything else that changed about it is crap. I hate the english voices espeacially Itachi's I mean Itachi's voice was like .....awesome in the Japanese audio. In the subbed Itachi's voice is (sorta) low and _smooth_. I love the smoothness of the Japanese voice. The dubbed voice is just SHIT!!!!  The voices are tons better in the subbed since they suite the characters' personality. I know Ten Ten's voice is high pitched in the subbed but I like it TONS better than the dubbed.
It sorta suites her. Also the dubbed voices sound soooo.....um... serious which I hate alot. The Japanese (original) version is TONS better than the dubbed. I don't if it's shown on Cartoon Network but......AAAAAAAAARRRRRGGHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 10, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> Trick question! I call shenanigans!



"Shenanigans" Lol good one


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 10, 2006)

kawaii deidei chan said:
			
		

> I HATE the dub. The pronounciations, the editing and everything else that changed about it is crap. I hate the english voices espeacially Itachi's I mean Itachi's voice was like .....awesome in the Japanese audio. In the subbed Itachi's voice is (sorta) low and _smooth_. I love the smoothness of the Japanese voice. The dubbed voice is just SHIT!!!!  The voices are tons better in the subbed since they suite the characters' personality. I know Ten Ten's voice is high pitched in the subbed but I like it TONS better than the dubbed.
> It sorta suites her. Also the dubbed voices sound soooo.....um... serious which I hate alot. The Japanese (original) version is TONS better than the dubbed. I don't if it's shown on Cartoon Network but......AAAAAAAAARRRRRGGHHHHHH!!!!!!



you hate when they sound serious in serious situations? 

Besides, Itachi's voice was a temporary fix so quite bitching about that until he finally shows up. I don't know a single Japanese teen whose voice is a deep as Itachi's and I know a lot of Japanese (and with them the critisism Japanese fans have for some voice choices)

But then again, it all seems like blind praise of the Japanese. would you even recognize a bad seiyuu when you heard it?


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jul 10, 2006)

kawaii deidei chan said:
			
		

> bla bla Japanophile nonsense


Do you even know Japanese?  And random words such as "kawaii" don't count.

Your post sums up all the reasons Narutards piss me off.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 10, 2006)

The dub lacks emotion and quality.


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> The dub lacks emotion and quality.


Explain your reasoning.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 10, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> The dub lacks emotion and quality.



I think he means, that the VA's show hardly no emotion what so ever... and the quality intrest in the dub is very low.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jul 10, 2006)

With a show that is HOW LONG exactly, and with the budget that they are working with, I think the quality of the voice dubbing is quite good. 

Seriously, on Viz's rating scale, this is how things work. A North American TV editted version like Zatch Bell is rated A (All Ages), whle the NA TV edit of Naruto is rated T for Teens. The Uncut version is T+ for older teens. 

What I'm trying to say is, there aren't very many edits to Naruto. Most blood is painted out, but A LOT is kept in and this for a dub ON TV. There's no reason to complain about the edits because sometimes even I can't notice 'em.


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2006)

Actually, most of the blood is kept in. They only edit out some if it's in excess.


----------



## Death2Ninja (Jul 10, 2006)

It's horrible. Orochimaru sounds ridiculous. Naruto sounds way too immature, saying "Believe it" over and over, Sakura sounds younger than she should sound, Sasuke sounds like he's trying to act cool.


----------



## XShAdOwX (Jul 10, 2006)

Death2Ninja said:
			
		

> It's horrible. Orochimaru sounds ridiculous. Naruto sounds way too immature, saying "Believe it" over and over, Sakura sounds younger than she should sound, Sasuke sounds like he's trying to act cool.



Orochimaru sounds like a snake bastard.
Naruto sounds like an annoying kid (He should sound that way along with Oro.) and he doesnt even say "Believe it" anymore. Some people like the catchphrase you know.
What do you mean by Sakura sounding way too young? They already had flashbacks when she was a kid. I dont think her voice can get any younger than that.
Sasuke..well that's his personality.

Well at least you didn't use caps like some random person just barking out these comments.


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2006)

Naruto sounds immature because he _is_ immature. That's his personality.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jul 10, 2006)

Death2Ninja said:
			
		

> It's horrible. Orochimaru sounds ridiculous. Naruto sounds way too immature, saying "Believe it" over and over, Sakura sounds younger than she should sound, Sasuke sounds like he's trying to act cool.


This is the funniest one yet.  It's like he never watched the original show.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 11, 2006)

Naruto's dub voice sounds like a Chain Smoker.


----------



## ninetails94 (Jul 11, 2006)

*dub*

dub is the freakin stupidest thing ever cuz the voices suck like heck naruto sounds like a 50 year old in the dub and sakura has a really gay voice but in the zabuza arc zabuza's voice was better in the english one


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 11, 2006)

ninetails94 said:
			
		

> dub is the freakin stupidest thing ever cuz the voices suck like heck naruto sounds like a 50 year old in the dub and sakura has a really gay voice but in the zabuza arc zabuza's voice was better in the english one



Here's a tip for future posters. Never use "gay" to describe something. It's unorignal, it shows you're incapable of coming up with something intelligent, and is just plain immature.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 11, 2006)

Saying those words is really wrong, and it hurts others who like that VA.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> Saying those words is really wrong, and it hurts others who like that VA.



My point exactually, using that type of language will upset other members... don't forget most of the Naruto dub VA's are here aswell.


----------



## Mansewerz (Jul 12, 2006)

the american dub sucks, naruto sounds like a 5 year old girl,and Haku sounds like a girl. Sasuke, Sandaime, Kakashi, and Zabuza's voices are good tho.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 12, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> the american dub sucks, naruto sounds like a 5 year old girl,and Haku sounds like a girl. Sasuke, Sandaime, Kakashi, and Zabuza's voices are good tho.



Naruto sounds like he's supposed to...an immature kid.

Haku is kinda supposed to sound like a girl...if you even saw the episodes with him you'd know.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 12, 2006)

I think the voice for naruto is a little too soft. Should be a bit older.


----------



## IveGotCandy (Jul 13, 2006)

Before  complaining about voices, please consider this: Could _you_ do a better job? 

Also, just because you dislike a few voices doesn't make the whole show sucks. I mean, sure I dislike a few voices, but that doesn't mean the entire dub sucks.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 13, 2006)

Nope, but other people can.


----------



## IveGotCandy (Jul 13, 2006)

ARCHangel' said:
			
		

> Nope, but other people can.



okay then, point me in the direction of some who aren't busy, working, contractually obligated, and unable to come to or do not live in the area of the recording studio


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 13, 2006)

There could be MANY answers, such as 16, 17 year olds, people who actually sound YOUNGER and REAL.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 13, 2006)

IveGotCandy said:
			
		

> *Before  complaining about voices, please consider this: Could you do a better job? *
> 
> Also, just because you dislike a few voices doesn't make the whole show sucks. I mean, sure I dislike a few voices, but that doesn't mean the entire dub sucks.



That's just stupid. If the VA sucks then the VA sucks, there's nothing anyone can do about it. Obviously, some random fan isn't gonna be able to do a better job...

The second part is your opinion. I think the Naruto dub is very well done yet I still don't like it because I just don't like dubs in general.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 13, 2006)

Their is still emotion in the dub.


----------



## IveGotCandy (Jul 14, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> That's just stupid. If the VA sucks then the VA sucks, there's nothing anyone can do about it. Obviously, some random fan isn't gonna be able to do a better job...
> 
> The second part is your opinion. I think the Naruto dub is very well done yet I still don't like it because I just don't like dubs in general.



I was just making the point that voice acting is alot harder than most people make it out to be.

P.S. I like your sig, Ace FTW.


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2006)

It's true, voice acting is hard. But there are some voice actors who never should have gotten into the business becasue they, to put it simply, suck.

Thankfully, however, none of those people are on the Naruto dub.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 14, 2006)

IveGotCandy said:
			
		

> I was just making the point that voice acting is alot harder than most people make it out to be.
> 
> P.S. I like your sig, Ace FTW.



Yeah that is true, but someone really shouldn't have to think if they can do a better job or not 'cause it's not their job.

Thanks for the comment .


----------



## Usopp (Jul 14, 2006)

Ya, like many have said, voice-acting (especially for such a widely recognized and popular anime like Naruto which has fans that have seen and heard the Japanese voices) isn't so easy as people make it seem, for the most part I feel that the voices are as good and close to the Japanese as they could possibley be, especially Naruto. Sure I have complaints about things like pronunciation, but the reason they kept the pronounciation of names like Sakura and Hinata the way they were was to try and please everybody, but, you can't please everybody. People think that just because they've "seen it all in Japanese" they're automatically better than the American/Canadian viewers. 

They're not, if you've got the Japanese episodes and "think they're way better" watch them instead! Instead of coming in like you're god of all that is Naruto and hating on the dub, it's not bad, it's not half bad, compared to One Piece why should anyone complain?

That is all


----------



## Mansewerz (Jul 14, 2006)

look, if the main character voice, sucks, it doesn't make the show suck, but it annoys the hell out of you. sarutobi (sandaime), zabuza, kakashi, and sasuke (his voice is perfect) are good tho.


----------



## syrup (Jul 14, 2006)

My complaints are the same as with almost every dub, they turned it CHILDISH. It should have the blood, swearing and other more adult things in it that the manga does. The dub to me is especially bad because not only did it turn naruto into something for five year olds*, but the voices annoy me.

*i mean that the dub is childish. and due to the dub when naruto is mentioned to someone who has never read the manga they immediatly think of pokemon.


----------



## Rukie (Jul 14, 2006)

syrup said:
			
		

> My complaints are the same as with almost every dub, they turned it CHILDISH. It should have the blood, swearing and other more adult things in it that the manga does. The dub to me is especially bad because not only did it turn naruto into something for five year olds*, but the voices annoy me.
> 
> *i mean that the dub is childish. and due to the dub when naruto is mentioned to someone who has never read the manga they immediatly think of pokemon.


Um, I don't know what dub you're talking about, but it _can't_ be Naruto. The dub _has_ blood, just not by the gallons like in the original. But the majority of the blood is kept in.

Can't help your complaint about the voice, everyone has their own opinion. But I don't think they made it childish. They stuck to the original script exactly (maybe not word-for-word, but you know what I mean), so if you don't like the way the dub is going (story-wise), then maybe you're not a big fan of the original. If you want to see Naruto uncut, wait for the uncut DVDs to come out, then see what you think. If you want to see the original, just go watch the original and leave the dub alone.

Now, if that post were applying to the One Piece dub, I'ld agree completely.


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't see how the dub made it that much childish. They removed some of the blood, but only for content reasons. And while it's true that most fansubs translate the word "kuso" into words like "damn" and "shit", saying "kuso" in Japan is basically the equivalent of saying "darn" in America. There's no taboo on using "profane" language in Japan as there is in English-speaking countries. So they didn't exactly swear in the Japanese version either. Also, Naruto is far from "adult". The Naruto anime is geared toward kids in Japan. It's just that the Japanese are so lenient on violence and sexual themes that it seems like the anime would be for older audiences.


----------



## syrup (Jul 14, 2006)

I read the manga, to tell you the truth the original anime cuts out to much swearing and stuff for me. I guess that complaint wasn't specifically towards the dub, but naruto would be close to perfect if it was more adult, with them being older and more people dying (such as the main character naruto). The blood part was mainly that when ebsu flew backwards from narutos sexy jutsu i remember not seeing any blood and i was like wtf


----------



## Rukie (Jul 14, 2006)

It did look kinda strange without the blood. I'll be willing to bet that they'll cut out future nosebleeds as well. But the dub has still left a surprising amount of blood in.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 14, 2006)

The nose bleed edit of the effect, is the strangest way to edit it... it's like they just jump backwards with no effect?


----------



## escamoh (Jul 14, 2006)

It really pisses me off when people say shows like Naruto and other anime were originally for "adults".

I've even heard people saying Pokemon was meant for older teens wtf?


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2006)

Obviously they were referring to the cut Pikachu/Pichu sex scene.


----------



## hakke (Jul 14, 2006)

ah... most complaints come from those trying to deny the fact that they like a kids show from japan, and when it gets dubbed, its more than obvious.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jul 14, 2006)

Naruto was created for _kids_.  You have to be all kinds of retarded to not see this.


----------



## NashvilleDreamer (Jul 14, 2006)

Honestly? I don't like any og the english voices as much as I liked the japanese ones.  If I had to pick one that was the best, I'd have to say Gaara.. thouh later... nevermind...I mean, how much did they see before they started, honestly.  And the cutting out of scenes? That annoys me to no end.  They took a show created for older children, and turned it into a baby thing.  My friends and I have taken to calling it by how they kept mispronouncing his name when it first came over, because it's so bad you can't call it by the right way anymore.


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes, a baby thing. Full of blood and death. The perfect infant-friendly experience.

And what was that last sentence supposed to mean? They never mispronounced Naruto's name.


----------



## Rukie (Jul 15, 2006)

Unless you count the Toonami host, Tom, who pronounced it wrong during the earlier commercial breaks.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 15, 2006)

NashvilleDreamer said:
			
		

> Honestly? I don't like any og the english voices as much as I liked the japanese ones.  If I had to pick one that was the best, I'd have to say Gaara.. thouh later... nevermind...I mean, how much did they see before they started, honestly.  And the cutting out of scenes? That annoys me to no end.  They took a show created for older children, and turned it into a baby thing.  My friends and I have taken to calling it by how they kept mispronouncing his name when it first came over, because it's so bad you can't call it by the right way anymore.



Here's another one saying Naruto was meant for older kids. Naruto was meant for kids around 12-15 in Japan. 

They never cut any scene's from Naruto dub as far as I know. The only edit so far that I hate is the one where when Sasuke breaks Zaku's arms they turned the screen green instead of red in the original. It was pointless.



			
				Geg said:
			
		

> And what was that last sentence supposed to mean? They never mispronounced Naruto's name.



I don't know if it's mispronouncing Naruto's name but the way some characters say it is just plain annoying. It just sounds weird.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 15, 2006)

Naruto isn't supposed to be targeted towards kids, since it contains too many violent scenes for them.


----------



## geG (Jul 15, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> Unless you count the Toonami host, Tom, who pronounced it wrong during the earlier commercial breaks.


Oh yeah, I forgot all about that.



			
				gokuden553 said:
			
		

> Naruto isn't supposed to be targeted towards kids, since it contains too many violent scenes for them.


You didn't read my post, did you? Japan has very lenient laws about violent content on television. Shows like Naruto are perfectly acceptable for children in Japan.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah so a show in America for kids around 15 could probably be OK for kids around 12-13 in Japan.

It's just the cultural differences.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 15, 2006)

In Japan the law of not allowing children to see violence isn't made, so they can see almost anything uncut.


----------



## super_goku90 (Jul 15, 2006)

go them they can probably even watch gantz boo this is bs


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 16, 2006)

Ye Gantz is the most uncut anime ever to be shown in Japan.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2006)

Whats it about? I might go look for it if its got the sickest fight scenes mixed with sex scenes...lol.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 16, 2006)

I thought Berserk was the most graphic anime/manga in Japan?


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 16, 2006)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:
			
		

> Whats it about? I might go look for it if its got the sickest fight scenes mixed with sex scenes...lol.



It mentioned the way you explained what it contained ^^;


----------



## IveGotCandy (Jul 17, 2006)

ARCHangel' said:
			
		

> There could be MANY answers, such as 16, 17 year olds, people who actually sound YOUNGER and REAL.



....you're kidding right?


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 17, 2006)

I doubt he's kidding ^^;


----------



## yazhe (Jul 17, 2006)

hehe thats funny. i love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love naruto


----------



## geG (Jul 17, 2006)

...good for you?

And yeah, having only child actors be the VA's for the kids in the series would be a bad idea. We all saw how well it worked out for Al in FMA (at least at the beginning of the series).


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 17, 2006)

yazhe said:
			
		

> hehe thats funny. i love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love narutoi love naruto



Narutoi love?


----------



## linh03 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Believe it??!?!?!*



			
				Naluto said:
			
		

> Well, to me, in the sub. version, the voice was a little grainy and a little on the annoying bratty kid type of a voice. I think that the one for the dub sounds pretty good.



BELIEVE IT??!?!? What the hell kind of catch phraise is that? You know what? I should kill you for that. You. your on my list. . . _*naluto*_


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't start flaming Maile, she is a member of this forums you know ^^;


----------



## shadow__nin (Jul 19, 2006)

i give the dub a 6 out of 10, the best dubbed anime by far is DBZ,Cowboy Bebop, and FLCL......did i forget one?


----------



## geG (Jul 19, 2006)

*laughs at the thought of DBZ being one of the best dubbed anime*


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jul 19, 2006)

linh03 said:
			
		

> BELIEVE IT??!?!? What the hell kind of catch phraise is that? You know what? I should kill you for that. You. your on my list. . . _*naluto*_


They just keep getting better and better.

And by better I mean blindingly stupid.

EDIT: Damn it, I pos-repped him by mistake!!!111one


----------



## geG (Jul 19, 2006)

Seriously? Haha. I guess that completely cancelled out the negrep I gave him.


----------



## super_goku90 (Jul 19, 2006)

beleive it makes more sense


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 20, 2006)

Of course it's a slogan, so their's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## movingincircles (Jul 20, 2006)

ep 41

how much worse can kankurou get

english dub is ruining such a good character


----------



## geG (Jul 20, 2006)

Do what now?


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 20, 2006)

Where is you god now?


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 20, 2006)

Where is your god now?


----------



## Kairouseki (Jul 20, 2006)

Why do people complain about every little thing they edit? Just face it; Naruto's dub is excellent. You guys don't have to freak out every time they edit out a little blood or change the diolougue around a bit. Just be glad that they didn't edit it to hell like One Piece.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 20, 2006)

I know, the dub is A class material it's just that they hate the lack of emotion in it ^^;


----------



## super_goku90 (Jul 20, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> Of course it's a slogan, so their's nothing wrong with it.


that makes sense


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 21, 2006)

super_goku90 said:
			
		

> that makes sense



It sure does


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 21, 2006)

Kairouseki said:
			
		

> Why do people complain about every little thing they edit? Just face it; Naruto's dub is excellent. You guys don't have to freak out every time they edit out a little blood or change the diolougue around a bit. Just be glad that they didn't edit it to hell like One Piece.



See, it seems they wanted this to turn out like One Piece so all their ignorant anti-dub arguments would seem sound. Yet Viz and Toonami have been proving them and their assumptions wrong time and time again. They don't like that and don't want to admit defeat so they complain about every little thing and make it sound worse than it actually is.


----------



## Ginjirou (Jul 21, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> See, it seems they wanted this to turn out like One Piece so all their ignorant anti-dub arguments would seem sound. Yet Viz and Toonami have been proving them and their assumptions wrong time and time again. They don't like that and don't want to admit defeat so they complain about every little thing and make it sound worse than it actually is.




You pretty much summed it up.  


My favorite complaint is the one about the show now being for kids.  Please answer this question for me folks, how many shows do you know where the main character is twelve years old that's geared towards adults?  Have you not seen the Japanese merchandise?  Stuffed pakun's( is that how you say his name?) are not my idea of "mature".  Yes, they have violence and sexual referrances.  However, they also have a different society and culture where that sorta thing is still considerd kid friendly.  Don't dillude yourself.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 22, 2006)

It happened to all anime series, including DBZ but that came out good.


----------



## geG (Jul 22, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> It happened to all anime series, including DBZ but that came out good.


Did you... not read what he wrote?

I think they make stuffed Gama-chans (Naruto's wallet) too.


----------



## Ginjirou (Jul 22, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> It happened to all anime series, including DBZ but that came out good.



UM...   I don't think we understand eachother.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 23, 2006)

The dubs getting better and better all the time.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jul 23, 2006)

Espicially when these actors are 

1. Acting
2. Trying to stay in character
3. Trying to match the flap
4. Taking directiosn from the Director and sound editors
5. Tryign to hold a voice which isn't always their natural voice.

Not only that but these actors are low budget. And for all this the dub is pretty blood fun to watch.


----------



## Rashman (Jul 23, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> The dubs getting better and better all the time.


 well said. i hated the dub in the beginning now i like it...its actually not as bad as i though. people are just used to the japanese version that's why they think its very bad.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 23, 2006)

So true, it takes a while to get used to the VA's... but eventually they do grow on you


----------



## super_goku90 (Jul 23, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> So true, it takes a while to get used to the VA's... but eventually they do grow on you


yup that's true i aprrreaciate the voices more now but then again there's that feeling i get


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 25, 2006)

It's natural, since it happens to us all... even sub viewers can enjoy the dub if they put their negative feelings aside.


----------



## Sharingan_Warrior07 (Jul 26, 2006)

the dub is good, i would make some corrections but i dont have that many complaints. i do get tired of hearing believe it every other line though


----------



## Ko_Ko (Jul 27, 2006)

.... my siggy will set you free.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 27, 2006)

There's a TMNT anime?

And I thought the Powerpuff Girls anime was bad.


----------



## Fire Ninja (Jul 27, 2006)

Here are a couple of flashes that make fun of the english dubbing

Naruto Filler Hell: Monkey D. Luffy FC

Believe It:  banner link


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 27, 2006)

Fire Ninja said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of flashes that make fun of the english dubbing
> 
> Naruto Filler Hell: Monkey D. Luffy FC
> 
> Believe It:  banner link



The "Believe it" one is still one of the most retarded things I've ever had the displeasure in watching. I'm comforted in the knowledge that whoever made that and thought it was a good thing is even more mentally challenge and thus not to be taken seriously


----------



## Fire Ninja (Jul 27, 2006)

come on believe it can't be as bad as this. It's a little funny.

Amerime: Naruto: Monkey D. Luffy FC


----------



## JJ (Jul 27, 2006)

If you watched the Naruto VA panel, they have said they have been cutting back on "Believe It". I think it's been awhile since I've heard it in an episode.


----------



## stalkingllama (Jul 27, 2006)

Heh, it's the "Believe it!" catchphrase that bothers me the most. At least they've said they'll be cutting back on it.

But I don't have many other complaints.


----------



## geG (Jul 27, 2006)

Believe it! is much, much less annoying that Dattebayo!!.


----------



## Rinaka Nindo (Jul 27, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> Um, I don't know what dub you're talking about, but it _can't_ be Naruto. The dub _has_ blood, just not by the gallons like in the original. But the majority of the blood is kept in.
> 
> Can't help your complaint about the voice, everyone has their own opinion. But I don't think they made it childish. They stuck to the original script exactly (maybe not word-for-word, but you know what I mean), so if you don't like the way the dub is going (story-wise), then maybe you're not a big fan of the original. If you want to see Naruto uncut, wait for the uncut DVDs to come out, then see what you think. If you want to see the original, just go watch the original and leave the dub alone.
> 
> Now, if that post were applying to the One Piece dub, I'ld agree completely.




You have got to see the English dub, its really bad! They don't show any of the weapons in action and definetly not the blood! Its as if they have turned Naruto from being Ninja to playing Ninja...

trust me...its just about on level with One Piece dub..


----------



## Rukie (Jul 27, 2006)

Rinaka Nindo said:
			
		

> You have got to see the English dub, its really bad! They don't show any of the weapons in action and definetly not the blood! Its as if they have turned Naruto from being Ninja to playing Ninja...
> 
> trust me...its just about on level with One Piece dub..


I stand by what I said before, Naruto's dub is great, and if you don't like it, then just don't watch it. HOWEVER, as I understand it, people in the UK have a reason and a right to complain. *Based on what others have been posting, Naruto in the UK appears to have been butchered to about the extent of the One Piece dub.* I don't know why, but people over there are being shown almost a completely different version of the show. I see, based on your profile, that you're from London. Don't judge the dub based on what you see over there on Jetex... watch the dub off Youtube or something instead.


----------



## Rinaka Nindo (Jul 27, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> I stand by what I said before, Naruto's dub is great, and if you don't like it, then just don't watch it. HOWEVER, as I understand it, people in the UK have a reason and a right to complain. *Based on what others have been posting, Naruto in the UK appears to have been butchered to about the extent of the One Piece dub.* I don't know why, but people over there are being shown almost a completely different version of the show. I see, based on your profile, that you're from London. Don't judge the dub based on what you see over there on Jetex... watch the dub off Youtube or something instead.



I don't judge the dub off what I see from Jetix, however from the episodes I have watched in the U.K I think it extremely watered down. The US version I have been told (from an extremely reliable source) isn't that great either. Though remarkedly better than over here. I watch the UK version only to show there is support for Naruto in this country, I don't want it to dissappear. Also I think it has absolutely nothing to do with if I am in London or not. I'm learning Japanese mainly for the sake of being able to understand Naruto without having to read the sub all the time! So I don't consider myself biased against dubs. Perhaps if you watched one of the UK dubs you would see how bad it is...


----------



## geG (Jul 27, 2006)

Rinaka Nindo said:
			
		

> You have got to see the English dub, its really bad! They don't show any of the weapons in action and definetly not the blood! Its as if they have turned Naruto from being Ninja to playing Ninja...
> 
> trust me...its just about on level with One Piece dub..


edit: Oh, you only saw the UK version. Never mind.

But your source is wrong. The US and Canada Naruto dub is very good.


----------



## Fire Ninja (Jul 27, 2006)

It's also here in Canada unfortunatly it's only on Friday & Saturdays

Friday 8:00 PM

Saturday 2:00 AM


----------



## Rukie (Jul 27, 2006)

Rinaka Nindo said:
			
		

> I don't judge the dub off what I see from Jetix, however from the episodes I have watched in the U.K I think it extremely watered down. The US version I have been told (from an extremely reliable source) isn't that great either. Though remarkedly better than over here. I watch the UK version only to show there is support for Naruto in this country, I don't want it to dissappear. Also I think it has absolutely nothing to do with if I am in London or not. I'm learning Japanese mainly for the sake of being able to understand Naruto without having to read the sub all the time! So I don't consider myself biased against dubs. Perhaps if you watched one of the UK dubs you would see how bad it is...


I'm not trying to say that your opinion has anything to do with where you're from. I'm just saying, the Jetex version may be butchered, but don't think that the original dub is just as bad, despite what you hear from any source. I reccomend you try a few episodes on Youtube (though I suggest you look up more recent episodes; the VA work has gotten better since earlier episodes).


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jul 27, 2006)

Fire Ninja said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of flashes that make fun of the english dubbing
> 
> Naruto Filler Hell: Monkey D. Luffy FC
> 
> Believe It:  banner link




Filler Hell...makes a WHOLE lotta sense when you look at the past few filler episodes, though I don't get how they can do Tsunade's supposed "dub" voice when she hasn't even appeared yet.


----------



## Rinaka Nindo (Jul 27, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> edit: Oh, you only saw the UK version. Never mind.
> 
> But your source is wrong. The US and Canada Naruto dub is very good.




I suppose at the end of the day its about what you like. To me, nobody knows better than Kishimoto, after all he wrote it right? Cutting bits out is kinda like chopping off your toe or something I think. You think you can do without it but once its gone you miss it, and of course if you never had it then you wouldn't.

However to say something positive of the dub Kakashi has the best voice! Also thank goodness they kept the music same! Also they haven't tried to add anything in or change the sequence of things, though in the UK version I have to wonder...who knows what episodes they may decide to skip?


----------



## Fire Ninja (Jul 27, 2006)

They have naruto episodes on Youtube? O.O


----------



## Rukie (Jul 27, 2006)

Not only are normal dub episodes on Youtube, but someone has also been posting uncut episodes, taken from the uncut dvd (episodes 1-16). Needless to say, however, that they will more than likely be deleted soon by the Youtube admins.


----------



## Foxeye (Jul 27, 2006)

Rinaka Nindo said:
			
		

> I don't judge the dub off what I see from Jetix, however from the episodes I have watched in the U.K I think it extremely watered down. The US version I have been told (from an extremely reliable source) isn't that great either. Though remarkedly better than over here. I watch the UK version only to show there is support for Naruto in this country, I don't want it to dissappear. Also I think it has absolutely nothing to do with if I am in London or not. I'm learning Japanese mainly for the sake of being able to understand Naruto without having to read the sub all the time! So I don't consider myself biased against dubs. Perhaps if you watched one of the UK dubs you would see how bad it is...



US censorship isn't that bad.  Also I know there are American cartoons that got hacked when they were imported to England.


----------



## Tyderrs (Jul 28, 2006)

the dub is awfull!!!! and the voice actors should be shot for the appalling impersonations they have done!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 28, 2006)

Tyderrs said:
			
		

>



And if you're really think someone needs to be shot over a CARTOON then you should seek help immediately or simply end yourself and save others the trouble


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 28, 2006)

Tyderrs said:
			
		

>



And if you're really think someone needs to be shot over a CARTOON then you should seek help immediately or simply end yourself and save others the trouble


----------



## geG (Jul 28, 2006)

I like how he used the word "impersonations".


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jul 29, 2006)

Really?  I don't like anything about this guy.


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

BELIEVE IT! *waits to get bashed*


----------



## Ginjirou (Jul 29, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> I like how he used the word "impersonations".




Yeah, how do you impersonate someone speaking a different language?


----------



## Fire Ninja (Jul 30, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> Not only are normal dub episodes on Youtube, but someone has also been posting uncut episodes, taken from the uncut dvd (episodes 1-16). Needless to say, however, that they will more than likely be deleted soon by the Youtube admins.



I'm not only seeing naruto episodes and AMV I'm also seeing naruto with south park audio

José Gonzales - Heartbeats

José Gonzales - Heartbeats

José Gonzales - Heartbeats


----------



## Mr. All Sunday (Jul 31, 2006)

I see very little wrong with the Naruto dub, the voice actiors were excellent for the most part, and there's little to no editing. The only voice I really haven't liked so far is Shino's, and I didn't like his original voice either. >_> I'm jusy happy 4kids didn't get hold of Naruto.


----------



## cyphon14 (Jul 31, 2006)

I got one, They flip the names around and the way they pronounce everyname sucks! it all SUCKS, SUCKS. SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. All Sunday (Jul 31, 2006)

They've pronounced everything perfectly as far as I can see. And the names of the characters were flipped so English fans can understand the character's names better. When a ten year old hears the words "Hyuga Hinata" the kid assumes that Hinata's first name is Hyuga. Therefore, Viz changed her name to Hinata Hyuga, I don't really see the problem.


----------



## cyphon14 (Jul 31, 2006)

Mr. All Sunday said:
			
		

> They've pronounced everything perfectly as far as I can see. QUOTE]
> 
> Well for starters the pronounce akamaru and orochimaru wrong.  So try back later when you actually learn to listen.


----------



## geG (Jul 31, 2006)

_Most_ of the English voice actors pronounce it right. Certain actors, Yuri Lowenthal (Sasuke) namely, speak fluent Japanese. I suspect Stephanie Sheh (Hinata) and Mary Elizabeth McGlynn (Kurenai, voice director) do too.


----------



## cyphon14 (Jul 31, 2006)

well you need to go back and freshen up on the japanese version a little because they clearly pronounce things wrong.


----------



## trottingfox (Jul 31, 2006)

The moders suck.
They should die


----------



## Blackmasta (Jul 31, 2006)

Surely all the NAW-roo-toe's, u-CHEE-haw's, hee-NAH-ta's and etc. I've heard coming from the dub couldn't be proper pronunciations...


----------



## cyphon14 (Jul 31, 2006)

Blackmasta said:
			
		

> Surely all the NAW-roo-toe's, u-CHEE-haw's, hee-NAH-ta's and etc. I've heard coming from the dub couldn't be proper pronunciations...



well when they put an extra R in akamaru and orochimaru!

English: Ak-a-mar-ru
Real way: A-kam-aru

English Oro-chi-mar-ru
Real way: Oro-chi-maru


----------



## geG (Jul 31, 2006)

> Real way: A-kam-aru


Lex Luthor: WRONG!!

Really, the dub has the pronunciations right in the way you're saying it. I doubt you know all that much about Japanese yourself.


----------



## marielisa2 (Jul 31, 2006)

I used to laugh at my son because he refused to watch it on TV he would only watch the Japanese subbed on the internet, THEN he got me hooked and when I watched the English TV version, OMG IT SUCKED…. BELIEVE IT!!!!!!! (sorry couldn't help myself there)  I would rather drive an ice pick through my eye then watch the English version…


----------



## geG (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow, now we got idiotic 35 year old fans. Hooray.


----------



## marielisa2 (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow that wasn't very nice.  I'm sorry I thought the name of this thread was "Dub Complaints Thread"  was my post some how off?  and my age has what to do with the fact that I can enjoy various different types of entertainment?


----------



## cyphon14 (Jul 31, 2006)

marielisa2 said:
			
		

> Wow that wasn't very nice.  I'm sorry I thought the name of this thread was "Dub Complaints Thread"  was my post some how off?  and my age has what to do with the fact that I can enjoy various different types of entertainment?



don't listen to greg it seems he got something webdged was up in his ass.  O and greg i dont know japanese but i have ears that work so when they say ak-a-mar-ru in english the japanese say a-kam-aru. I hear the difference. Most likely you are protecting the dub cause one you have never seen the japanese version and two you are doing the voice actor of naruto!


----------



## geG (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes, Maile Flanagan and I have had seven babies together.

And I like how you can't spell my name right.

Or understand Japanese.


----------



## marielisa2 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yea I read some of his posts from one of the other threads, he does seem to get quite worked up over this subject.  Seems to me he must have some kind of vested interest in the dub version.  I'm thinking if this topic upsets him so much maybe he should, oh lets see, stay off this thread then.


----------



## geG (Jul 31, 2006)

I apologize. The fact is that most people complaining about the dub are either just stupid or haven't done enough research to really know what they're talking about and/or watched about 2 minutes of the dub. The Dub Complaints Thread is now basically a thread where person A says "Jap all the way!! eng got no bloode" (<- actual post) and person B says "You're wrong. Leave." The English dub does the only thing a good dub has to do, which is stay true to the original story. If you don't like it, fine, ignore it, but don't waste your time making random nitpicky complaints about it.


----------



## cyphon14 (Jul 31, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> I apologize. The fact is that most people complaining about the dub are either just stupid or haven't done enough research to really know what they're talking about and/or watched about 2 minutes of the dub. The Dub Complaints Thread is now basically a thread where person A says "Jap all the way!! eng got no bloode" (<- actual post) and person B says "You're wrong. Leave." The English dub does the only thing a good dub has to do, which is stay true to the original story. If you don't like it, fine, ignore it, but don't waste your time making random nitpicky complaints about it.



well i believe i can make compliants all i want about the dub no matter how small because if i recall the title of this thread is DUB COMPLAINTS.  Geg(stupid name) if you have no complaints about the dub then get out of the thread, that simple.


----------



## marielisa2 (Jul 31, 2006)

cyphon14 said:
			
		

> well i believe i can make complaints all i want about the dub no matter how small because if i recall the title of this thread is DUB COMPLAINTS.  Geg(stupid name) if you have no complaints about the dub then get out of the thread, that simple.



Nicely said.   

I was going to go into an explanation of what an opinion is with him and how we are all allowed to have our own and they don't need to agree with his, but then I decided it was way to much effort to type it then he was worth.


----------



## Mr. All Sunday (Jul 31, 2006)

Now you guys are just being nit picky, they pronounce the names fine. Just because they don't say the names with a perfect accent doesn't mean they're mispronouncing the word. If you want a bad dub, go watch two episode of english One Piece. >_>


----------



## cyphon14 (Jul 31, 2006)

Mr. All Sunday said:
			
		

> Now you guys are just being nit picky, they pronounce the names fine. Just because they don't say the names with a perfect accent doesn't mean they're mispronouncing the word. If you want a bad dub, go watch two episode of english One Piece. >_>



HEy look at what i said before i can complain all i want.  I could say things like sakura look sexier is the japanese one and naruto's clothes are the wrong shade of orange, and in the japanese version sasuke had 15 spikes in his hair not 15 3/4! Wow i love complaining. Especially when it is in a complaint thread.


----------



## Mr. All Sunday (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm fine about you complaining, it's just in my opinion you're going a little overboard with it. It's a great dub, and you should be happy it wasn't butchered. ^^


----------



## cyphon14 (Jul 31, 2006)

do you have a complaint. Sure doesn't seem so, so post your crap somewhere eles.


----------



## geG (Jul 31, 2006)

If someone posts something stupid and untrue about the dub, we have the right to dispute them. You can't just complain "ZOMG TEH DUB SUKS" without something to back you up.


----------



## cyphon14 (Jul 31, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> If someone posts something stupid and untrue about the dub, we have the right to dispute them. You can't just complain "ZOMG TEH DUB SUKS" without something to back you up.


 
yeah i can it is the damn complaint section.  Once again your post is not in the form of a complaint so GET OUT!


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jul 31, 2006)

cyphon14 said:
			
		

> yeah i can it is the damn complaint section.  Once again your post is not in the form of a complaint so GET OUT!


Make us.

(filler)


----------



## cyphon14 (Jul 31, 2006)

if only i was a moderator!


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 31, 2006)

The Jetix dub sucks, the American one rocks


----------



## Let it Bleed (Jul 31, 2006)

I only have 2 complaints and is the way they say Orochimaru and shino,s voice
but after that its great!i knew when it was coming to america it would have edits but they kept it 2 minimum and the blood they kept suprised me.
i hope this will help other anime become less edited in the future.


----------



## Shikamaru 20 (Jul 31, 2006)

I dont like the way that they do shino or shikamarus voice. It almost made me not like shikamaru anymore.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jul 31, 2006)

cyphon14 said:
			
		

> if only i was a moderator!


Well I'd really like a pony, but that's not gonna happen either.


----------



## LiamOBrien (Jul 31, 2006)

This thread is AWESOME! Especially if you imagine every post in the voice of the Comic Book Store guy from the Simpsons!


Worst. Dub. Ever.

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Rukie (Jul 31, 2006)

LiamOBrien said:
			
		

> This thread is AWESOME! Especially if you imagine every post in the voice of the Comic Book Store guy from the Simpsons!
> 
> 
> Worst. Dub. Ever.
> ...


LOL, a VA checking out the dub complaints thread; Now I've seen everything.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Aug 1, 2006)

LiamOBrien said:
			
		

> This thread is AWESOME! Especially if you imagine every post in the voice of the Comic Book Store guy from the Simpsons!
> 
> 
> Worst. Dub. Ever.
> ...


You can rest assured that I was on the Internet within minutes, registering my disgust throughout the world!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mr. All Sunday said:
			
		

> I'm fine about you complaining, it's just in my opinion you're going a little overboard with it. It's a great dub, and you should be happy it wasn't butchered. ^^



 OMG, you said Great Dub........


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 1, 2006)

When do the english version comes out? Its fun watching them say it in english and cut out the super deadly blood parts.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 1, 2006)

Also the curse words are taking out and they add a splash of " BELIEVE IT " xD

But I still enjoy the dub.


----------



## Rika (Aug 1, 2006)

LiamOBrien said:
			
		

> This thread is AWESOME! Especially if you imagine every post in the voice of the Comic Book Store guy from the Simpsons!
> 
> 
> Worst. Dub. Ever.
> ...



Liam, you really are a funny guy  


Alright: I always will prefer the Sub. But, I personally have no problem with the Dub. I really love it. I _really_ don?t see why people hate the Dub so much. I mean, yes, it?s understandable because we?ve been watching the Sub for such along time; we aren?t use to change. I think people just need to get over their biased opinions ? no one is saying the Dub is better. Just open your mind a little. 

Like others have said before; not much has been cut out ? now go watch the Jetix version in the UK. My God ? I?m so sorry for you guys. That?s what is called a horrible Dub. So what if they pronounce things differently? ? they are told to say it that way. It?s not the VA?s fault. I personally don?t even notice it. And they are improving and are getting better with every episode. No one is saying that the Dub is better; most often to not, the originals are *always* better. But, just give the Dubs a chance. Heck, in some cases the Dub is far superior to the Sub. DBZ anyone? *>.>*

*HOWEVER*, this is a complaint thread, so accept and respect everyone?s opinions. I was not trying to make you like the Dub. I was just giving my opinion. *^_^*


----------



## geG (Aug 1, 2006)

LiamOBrien said:
			
		

> This thread is AWESOME! Especially if you imagine every post in the voice of the Comic Book Store guy from the Simpsons!
> 
> 
> Worst. Dub. Ever.
> ...


Liam O'Brien for the fucking WIN.

JB008: There've been discussions about "Believe it!" before. Basically, Naruto has to have some kind of defining catch phrase. He did in the Japanese version, though it was just a random phrase that didn't mean anything, so most translations don't catch it. So they needed something for the English version. I personally think they could have done better than "Believe it!", but leaving him without something distinct to say would destroy part of his character.


----------



## Shikamaru 20 (Aug 1, 2006)

I like the DUB but they better not touch episode 133


----------



## JJ (Aug 1, 2006)

LiamOBrien said:
			
		

> This thread is AWESOME! Especially if you imagine every post in the voice of the Comic Book Store guy from the Simpsons
> 
> 
> Worst. Dub. Ever.
> ...






			
				Geg said:
			
		

> Liam O'Brien for the fucking WIN.



I dare anyone with a Gaara complaint to go post in Liam's thread. That'll be fun.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 1, 2006)

The only thing I slightly dislike about the dub is that Temari's voice isn't quite what I expected, but still good nonetheless.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't like how they try so hard to pronounce some of the japanese names but aside from that i find the dub decent if not at times good. the only reason why the Kiba/naruto fight sucked in the dub was because it sucked in the sub. I can't see how that could be considered an ending in an exam. Losing to a fart.....Kishimoto at times just looses it.


----------



## narutobrrg (Aug 2, 2006)

*this is the best site*

this is the best site


----------



## gokuden553 (Aug 2, 2006)

So I see Viz has fixed Hinata's pronoucion of her name properly, becuase I remember in episode 3 of the Naruto Dub Iruka said "Hinara Hyuuga" ^^;


----------



## geG (Aug 2, 2006)

JediJaina said:
			
		

> I dare anyone with a Gaara complaint to go post in Liam's thread. That'll be fun.


Oh, there already have been. The results were pretty funny.


----------



## JJ (Aug 2, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> Oh, there already have been. The results were pretty funny.



Oh I knew about that. I just meant those that have posted in this thread recently.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 2, 2006)

i'll be honest, i first saw ep 45 dubbed, i almost got sick, its not just for naruto, its for every anime series. Its kinda butchered if its in english. Its gonna be hilarious when naruto comes out in the UK


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 2, 2006)

didnt even know it came out in UK already


----------



## geG (Aug 2, 2006)

The North American dub is hardly "butchered". The UK dub is, however. Jetix cuts out a LOT more than Viz did when they originally dubbed it.


----------



## gokuden553 (Aug 2, 2006)

Jetix is more like a English 4kids, but without the lame pun jokes.


----------



## Kotakasu Yuto (Aug 2, 2006)

Hmmm... this dub is half-decent. Unfortunately, Shino sounds nothing like he did in the Japanese version. The script was changed a bit, which didn't seem to please me. Also, the censoring was, in my opinion, unnecessary. On YTV, the dubbed version was part of the late-night schedule, alongside Gundam Seed and Inuyasha. There was a "Viewer's discretion is advised" message, as well. Gundam Seed and Inuyasha have very little censoring.... and so I'm wondering why Naruto was heavily censored.


----------



## geG (Aug 2, 2006)

I guess because in America it's in an earlier time slot. However, there are edits in the Toonami version that aren't present in the YTV version.


----------



## Tmurda5632 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Naruto*

Dude i heard naruto's voice is done by some old grandma   LOL


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Aug 3, 2006)

> This thread is AWESOME! Especially if you imagine every post in the voice of the Comic Book Store guy from the Simpsons!
> Worst. Dub. Ever.
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



lol wow that does work lol XD Comic Book Guy making the post lol 



> I dare anyone with a Gaara complaint to go post in Liam's thread. That'll be fun.



Dude that was funny last time that happen Liam So own the one dude lol so any gaara complains now that Liam came on here lol XD

That was some major ownage all the post the guy put on his thread about the complaints got deleted and was made fun by Liam.

Sorry JediJenna I going to steal this but I dare any one to complain on any of the voice actors threads.


----------



## narutofan1010 (Aug 3, 2006)

not to start people flaming or neg repping me but i just wanna know has the negative attention from the dub hatters shifted completely shifted from the American dub to the Uk dub


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok, this looks like fun, Ill give it a shot.... 

I think Naruto's voice sounds horrible, He sounds too old, really bad casting in my opinion. Orichimaru sounds like a flamer with that stupid snake hiss! Everyone else is ok,

In terms of speaking, The Jutsu's should have been kept in original Japanese, The names are spoken too american, it really sounds bad when you call out a name thats obviously japanese, and call it out with an american accent, What they should have done was get VA's whose native tongue was Japanese but they could speak english well, that would have been much better and sounded more authentic, 

The Music is ok, I have no complaints about the music.

They edited the show waaaay to much!! They cut waay to much stuff out

And the "Believe It" Is getting way annoying! 

And last... They are charging waaaay to much for the DVD's! You can get the original version with subs for about $30 each, and they come with like 25 episodes!! you pay $20 for english dub and you get how many?? 4!!!!!!

Ok im done   Ahh I feel better now, Thanks!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 3, 2006)

NarutoMSB said:
			
		

> And last... They are charging waaaay to much for the DVD's! You can get the original version with subs for about $30 each, and they come with like 25 episodes!! you pay $20 for english dub and you get how many?? 4!!!!!!



Buying bootlegs should never be something to be proud of. Bootleggers are scum, simple as that. They have no right to profits off of it. And anyone who claims to love anime should break every bootleg they see. They hurt the industry. Not to mention any from Hong Kong probably help fund the same criminal orgainizations that smuggle people into the US via shipping containers. 

And FYI, the Uncut DVD boxset costs $33, has 13 episodes, and has a sub option.

Oh and I suppose you want the Japanese to hire people that are also fluent in English for certain anime

one

one

Don't get me started on Beck


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> Buying bootlegs should never be something to be proud of. Bootleggers are scum, simple as that. They have no right to profits off of it. And anyone who claims to love anime should break every bootleg they see. They hurt the industry. Not to mention any from Hong Kong probably help fund the same criminal orgainizations that smuggle people into the US via shipping containers.
> 
> And FYI, the Uncut DVD boxset costs $33, has 13 episodes, and has a sub option.
> 
> ...



I totally agree but I didnt buy bootlegs, I dont support bootleggers, Mine are all original,  and no,  the uncut box set doesnt cost $33 its $50 here where I live, also I prefer the original Japanese to the English, I believe the cheap americans should have done more to keep the originality of the show. If theyre gonna bring a good show to the states they need to keep it good, Im a hardcore Naruto fan and Im ashamed of the English dub.


----------



## geG (Aug 3, 2006)

30 dollars for 25 episodes? Those are most likely bootlegs. The _actual_ original DVDs don't have English subtitles, and are released in sets of 4 episodes like the English DVDs are.


----------



## Rinaka Nindo (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> Oh and I suppose you want the Japanese to hire people that are also fluent in English for certain anime
> 
> here
> 
> ...




Lol thats funny! Its kind of hard to say who's voices are best for the dubs, I think as long as the english is fluent and you can can pronounce some of the names "orientally" it should be fine, but can you imagine some poor kids running around saying " I wanna be Naruuuuuto!" lol...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 3, 2006)

NarutoMSB said:
			
		

> I totally agree but I didnt buy bootlegs, I dont support bootleggers, Mine are all original,  and no,  the uncut box set doesnt cost $33 its $50 here where I live, also I prefer the original Japanese to the English, I believe the cheap americans should have done more to keep the originality of the show. If theyre gonna bring a good show to the states they need to keep it good, Im a hardcore Naruto fan and Im ashamed of the English dub.



That many episodes? That price? From Japan? With subtitles?

 

See, $33 and no shipping

Tenjou Tenge


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> That many episodes? That price? From Japan? With subtitles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt get them from japan, I bought them from a comic store here in the US. Yea, If i had a digital camera id take pics and post em. Thats cheaper then local store round me. they want $49.99 for it, and thats not the one with bonus footage and stuff, 

Theyre all high quality, in 3 disc box sets with like 8 eps per disc, I love em, it sux tho im waiting on season 8 ive only got up to 172, the rest ove gotten from Dattebayo here on NF


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah there are plenty of stores that sell bootlegs. many times they're not even aware of it nor are their customers. of course many other do know but don't care. But such a deal is definately not legal

No legal distributer will put that many episodes into a DVD and sell them for that price. Anime is still too much of a niche market.  a growing one but still a niche. And some bootleggers are very good at their box art so it's all the more difficult. 

rule #1 of bootlegs: _If it sounds too good to be true, it's most likely a bootleg. _

Is their a Chinese subs option?


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> Yeah there are plenty of stores that sell bootlegs. many times they're not even aware of it nor are their customers. of course many other do know but don't care. But such a deal is definately not legal
> 
> No legal distributer will put that many episodes into a DVD and sell them for that price. Anime is still too much of a niche market.  a growing one but still a niche. And some bootleggers are very good at their box art so it's all the more difficult.
> 
> ...



No. If you mean Japanese then yes. Well I should hope theyre not bootlegs, I spent like $400 on the set! Its a reputable comic store, its the biggest one in my area..

If they are bootlegs, theres nothing I can do about it now.  But still as much as i dont like bootlegs I would still rather have those cuz at least theyre original. (plus I spent $400 im not going to break them)


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 3, 2006)

What do you mean original? The only original ones are the ones in and from Japan with no subtitles and at most half the episodes of the DVDs you got. 

There's no such thing as a Japanese anime DVD with 8 episodes on one disk. at least one that doesn't give money to the wrong people. Most likey, they burned the fansubs to a DVD and put them in a pretty box


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> What do you mean original? The only original ones are the ones in and from Japan with no subtitles and at most half the episodes of the DVDs you got.
> 
> There's no such thing as a Japanese anime DVD with 8 episodes on one disk.



regardless, i mean its not "american", thats "original"  It doesnt matter what disc its on or who put it there, its still the original show, unmolested. And i still challenge your bootleg theory.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 3, 2006)

NarutoMSB said:
			
		

> regardless, i mean its not "american", thats "original"  It doesnt matter what disc its on or who put it there, its still the original show, unmolested. And i still challenge your bootleg theory.



How do you know the person who made it was Japanese? And the only way to view anime "unmolested" is to learn the language and turn off the subs. 

Do you have an region free DVD player? Any Japanese release would be R2 and not play here in America


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> How do you know the person who made it was Japanese? And the only way to view anime "unmolested" is to learn the language and turn off the subs.
> 
> Do you have an region free DVD player? Any Japanese release would be R2 and not play here in America



I dont, but what does it matter if the person was japanese, if its from japan i would asume the person that made it was japanese. I dont see "subs" as a molestation of the program, your taking that a wee bit too serious. What america did to naruto was a molestation. And I could turn them off if i wanted to.

And Yes i do have a region free DVD Player, A must for any avid DVD watcher, I buy movies/series from all over.  But, now that you mention it, Ill check the boxes to see what region it is.


----------



## LiamOBrien (Aug 3, 2006)

"As my breakfast borrito is congealing, I will be brief."


I say again... Comic book store guy.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 3, 2006)

NarutoMSB said:
			
		

> I dont, but what does it matter if the person was japanese, if its from japan i would asume the person that made it was japanese. I dont see "subs" as a molestation of the program, your taking that a wee bit too serious. What america did to naruto was a molestation. And I could turn them off if i wanted to.



I'm taking this too seriously? You're the one using molestation to decribe the treatment of a cartoon. 

Viz has given us everything we asked of them. We asked for Uncut, they gave us uncut. We asked for subs, they gave us subs. What's the problem?


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> I'm taking this too seriously? You're the one using molestation to decribe the treatment of a cartoon.
> 
> Viz has given us everything we asked of them. We asked for Uncut, they gave us uncut. We asked for subs, they gave us subs. What's the problem?



Its a figure of speech NOT TO BE TAKEN LITERALLY, VIZ could have done much better, thats my point. But i must thank you, this entire argument just boosted my post count quite a bit. Thanks!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 3, 2006)

what's the region on the DVDs?


----------



## Wondermilk (Aug 3, 2006)

oreokids said:
			
		

> I gotta say I was thinking about when I said: I really dislike how they pronounce he names
> 
> I was thinking on _why_ they couldn't pronounce the names. We've been watching the epiosdes in it's oringinal states, over and over, so we _know_ _*how to pronounce them right*_. XD The voice actors, I'm pretty sure don't and didn't watch the oringinals so they have to go up front and pronounce the names without pratice



Ahem.

wtf is people's problem with the way they pronounce the words? And by the way, the show has little if NO cuts what so ever. If you want to see shit, watch the jetix version. They COMPLETELY cut out the oath of pain, kunais, and hell even the first episode with the injured iruka! The Viz dubbing is excellent.

I'm not even a one piece fan, and I KNOW that show was horribly stabbed. People here are just nit picking at the very little.

No I do not like Naruto's voice, but I am also cool with it. And the people complaining about Sasuke's, Neji, and SHino's voice... DUDE, in the japanese version, didnt their 30 year old voices make you go : WTF?

They actually sound 12 now. I see nothing wrong with this dubbing.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> Oh and I suppose you want the Japanese to hire people that are also fluent in English for certain anime
> 
> Here's an example of probably one of the best X-Division matches out there.
> 
> ...



LMAO I remember that, and Beck kicks the most ass out of all the Engrish scenes in anime.  

I personally have few complaints on the Viz dub, since it's pretty decent, IMO.  Heck, I'm even alright with many of the voices, ESPECIALLY Lee and Gai's voices! THANK GOD FOR THAT!


----------



## kogawolfman (Aug 4, 2006)

My one main complaint is that Orochimaru sounds so woman-ish.  Otherwise, I'm content with the dub.  Other than a little less blood, not as much cursing and an annoying overusage of "Believe it!" it's fine.


----------



## AsukaTenjyoin (Aug 4, 2006)

I hate the dub because of the seiyuus-.-....the seiyuus of Japan Naruto are 100000x better<.<


----------



## Ginjirou (Aug 4, 2006)

America doesn't have seiyuus, so that's your problem right there.  You can't like what doesn't exist.


----------



## gokuden553 (Aug 4, 2006)

Sometimes the characters have no emotion what-so-ever but later they improved on that catagory


----------



## raiga7 (Aug 4, 2006)

*???*

does naruto always says believe it in the japenese one i mean he says dattebayo alot but i never recall him actualy saying believe it in the japenese ones maybe they added that line in the english script


----------



## geG (Aug 4, 2006)

kogawolfman said:
			
		

> My one main complaint is that Orochimaru sounds so woman-ish.


You're kidding, right? Orochimaru is _voiced_ by a woman in the Japanese version.



			
				raiga7 said:
			
		

> does naruto always says believe it in the japenese one i mean he says dattebayo alot but i never recall him actualy saying believe it in the japenese ones maybe they added that line in the english script


"Believe it!" was added in as a replacement for "Dattebayo!" since "dattebayo" doesn't actually mean anything and can't be translated into anything.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Aug 4, 2006)

superemil986 said:
			
		

> Edit by Axass - this becomes right now: the official dub complaining thread. If you have some specific complaint feel free to create a thread about it, if you're just making a thread generally saying that the dub sucks for various reasons, please post your thoughts here. Thank you.
> 
> naruto sounds like a 30-year old,sakura sounds like a malay crazy teen and sasuke sounds like a malay soccer fan!:S
> 
> sickening.


hey retard thats not true and you know it!!


----------



## raiga7 (Aug 4, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> You're kidding, right? Orochimaru is _voiced_ by a woman in the Japanese version.
> 
> 
> "Believe it!" was added in as a replacement for "Dattebayo!" since "dattebayo" doesn't actually mean anything and can't be translated into anything.



I see then really dattebayo means nothing its like Himura kenshin always saying oro lol


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 4, 2006)

I got kinda iratated by naruto constantly saying believe it in one ep, forgot which one though

I can stand him saying dattebayo because he says it really fast


----------



## escamoh (Aug 4, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> You're kidding, right? Orochimaru is voiced by a woman in the Japanese version.


He doesn't sound really woman-like in the sub though. He sounds like a creepy dude which fits him lol. His english voice.....is just not that scary or creepy at all.

I never even knew Naruto said "dattebayo" in the original until I found these forums...then I strated noticing it. "Dattebayo" is still less annoying for me though but it doesn't matter since Naruto hardly says "beleive it!" anymore.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Aug 4, 2006)

Naruto hardly ever says 'Believe it!' anymore, so that kind of goes out the window.....

Steven Jay Blum plays Orochimaru perfectly, sounds like the sick being he is...


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 4, 2006)

I guess "believe it" was in the begining eps. after ep 15 i just got tired of it and started watching the japanese version. i never really watched any anime in eng. this was a first.

By the way, orochimaru is very sick. i dont know if u watch the japanese version but he does sonething horrible. I hope this isnt a spoiler


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 4, 2006)

mangekyou power:tsukuyomi said:
			
		

> I guess "believe it" was in the begining eps. after ep 15 i just got tired of it and started watching the japanese version. i never really watched any anime in eng. this was a first.
> 
> By the way, orochimaru is very sick. i dont know if u watch the japanese version but he does sonething horrible. I hope this isnt a spoiler



I wouldnt think it is, I watch the Japanese version too and Im current in both, Eng and Jap, and it doesnt give anything away.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Aug 4, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> He doesn't sound really woman-like in the sub though. He sounds like a creepy dude which fits him lol.


Again, you gotta be joking.  He sounds like a creepy old cat lady in Japanese.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 5, 2006)

which suits orochimaru very well, that freak of nature


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 5, 2006)

By the way, does anyone know how the UK jetix version sounds? i havent heard it yet........


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 5, 2006)

mangekyou power:tsukuyomi said:
			
		

> By the way, does anyone know how the UK jetix version sounds? i havent heard it yet........



Same as the American. It's mostly editing and cutting that make it suck


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 5, 2006)

so its not in british accent?, no offense to any british people but naruto a british sounding kid thats hillarious


----------



## Rinaka Nindo (Aug 5, 2006)

mangekyou power:tsukuyomi said:
			
		

> so its not in british accent?, no offense to any british people but naruto a british sounding kid thats hillarious



The Uk anime industry isn't that great so they wouldn't spend any money to have Naruto redubbed into "British Talk".


----------



## zabuza 0wns (Aug 5, 2006)

lol rock lee is becoming more kewl evry episode


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 5, 2006)

I think lee sounds pretty similar from japanese version and eng. There just different language


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 5, 2006)

You guy's are complaining about mispronounced words? Your lucky they didn't change the names! I want any of you, ANY Of YOU, to find an edit from the Naruto dub that's worst then this...



or this...


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 5, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:
			
		

> You guy's are complaining about mispronounced words? Your lucky they didn't change the names! I want any of you, ANY Of YOU, to find an edit from the Naruto dub that's worst then this...



People have been complaining about the pronounced words and names since this thread been started. I'm not one of them, I just complain if they can't voiceact.  Oh and the editing a bit.

And whoa...that is one edit.


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 5, 2006)

> or this...


 
Oh my God.
o___o

...



Seriously.  That's just, wow.  Worst edit I've ever seen in my life.  xD; And I'm not even exaggerating.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Aug 5, 2006)

If there are saving factors in this (aside from that they kept the original Japanese score), it'd be that the guy who does Sasuke in the dub happens to be the guy who does the Prince in Prince of Persia: Sands of Time and Two Thrones- one of the better video game performances I've heard in awhile.  He gives Sasuke the dark tone that the Prince had in Warrior Within (which he did NOT voice in)

Not saying that it's better than the original voice, but I never noticed that until now.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 5, 2006)

That's considered a forbidden stereotype here in the states. And I do know people who have been offended by that


----------



## escamoh (Aug 6, 2006)

^ You mean that 4kids was right in changing the guy's skin color?

All the guy did was run and tell Buggy that some enemies were coming. That's not a reason to change skin color.....it's just that 4kids are a bunch of xenophobic and racist morons.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 6, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> ^ You mean that 4kids was right in changing the guy's skin color?
> 
> All the guy did was run and tell Buggy that some enemies were coming. That's not a reason to change skin color.....it's just that 4kids are a bunch of xenophobic and racist morons.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh don't give me that blackface crap. If that was the reason, then every single black person in anime would have to be changed. 

Look at what they did to Sanji's ciggerate> 
You think the dub Naruto opening was bad, look at this. 

original opening> Not anymore, she doesn't.
dub opening> Not anymore, she doesn't.

Over 550 edits and counting have been done to One Piece, along with over 30 episodes skiped.
Hell, I'll even give all of you a whole #*$% list of all of the edits!
paper link


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 6, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:
			
		

> Oh don't give me that blackface crap. If that was the reason, then every single black person in anime would have to be changed.
> 
> You think the dub Naruto opening was bad, look at this.
> 
> ...



I don't agree with all their edits. But that edit was expected so I don't really see the big deal. And I've seen better depictions of blacks in other anime. So I don't get where you get that "they would change everyone" stuff. 

Then again, most American depictions in anime aren't very accurate. *looks at Beck*

And all that other stuff about the One Piece seemed rather pointless. I was talking about one and you bring up the others like that.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 6, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> I don't agree with all their edits. But that edit was expected so I don't really see the big deal
> 
> Then again, most American depictions in anime aren't very accurate. *looks at Beck*



I just think that all of you Narutards are being a bunch of spoiled anime fans because of all of your complaining about how they mispronounce words and etc, while there are other animes out there that have been ruined by the hands of 4Kids.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 6, 2006)

I thought this is a Naruto Dub complaints thread not a One Piece Dub complaints thread...


----------



## escamoh (Aug 6, 2006)

I know what blackface is......but what 4kids did their was a retarded and pointless edit.

Have you seen the episode with that guy? If you have then you'll realize why it was clearly racist and stupid.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 6, 2006)

Jannoy said:
			
		

> Oh, and being a newbie and all, I don't know if anyone has posted this, but I'm gonna say it anyway. But yeah, when Naruto is all "Believe it!" what he's saying isn't an actual translation of the original Japanese. It's just filler becuase of the lip movements. I actually kinda crack up just thinking about him screaming it after almost everything he says.



Yeah someone mentioned it, but idiotic newbies (not you) keep on ignoring that piece of fact.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 6, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> I know what blackface is......but what 4kids did their was a retarded and pointless edit.
> 
> Have you seen the episode with that guy? If you have then you'll realize why it was clearly racist and stupid.



There was no racisim on either side. I know plenty of blacks who would be up in arms by that image in a kids show. Extreme I know but some scars run deep. 4Kids wanted to avoid that, the Japanese don't understand the situation.

Then again, this is a pointless debate about a pointless and tiresome topic.

"THE ONE PIECE DUB SUCKS!!!!"

We know, now stop repeating it a million times and bringing it into topics that have nothing to do with it. Cause that's starting to get more annoying than the dub. There I said it


----------



## liljayy (Aug 6, 2006)

I LIKE THE GUY THAT PLAYS SPIKE OFF OF COWBOY BEBOP AND JEGIN OFF OF SAMURAI CHAMPLOO (I THINK) AND ROGER OFF OF BIG O AND IM SURE HES IN MORE ..HES COOL@


----------



## Rinaka Nindo (Aug 6, 2006)

I wonder where we got off topic on Naruto........
I like Zabuza's voice in the dub, his is pretty decent. Funnily enough there are some people out there who actually lke the Jetix Naruto ( guess how old they are?) Not many though, I found them on the Jetix Naruto thread... some people ( whose age is questionable) had already seen the Japanese version.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2006)

Naruto was the very first anime show i started watching in eng, now i watch it in subbed japanese


----------



## KyUuBi_OmAr (Aug 6, 2006)

wat is this  poll about ?


----------



## KyUuBi_OmAr (Aug 6, 2006)

anyone here


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 6, 2006)

I've asked myself that same question many times. Only the topic creator knows and he seems to have disappeared


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2006)

this topic is pretty old actually, i'm not suprised he left it


----------



## me_like_miso_ramen (Aug 7, 2006)

*u guys think the naruto dub is bad????*

if u guys seriously think the naruto dub is bad, just look at what was done to Card Captor Sakura

LINK...

apriciate Viz alittle more now? Sure ya do.


----------



## yodaime_the_fourth (Aug 7, 2006)

*My view on english naruto...*

WOWwwwwwww!!!.....I just want to say that i am so glad that i watched the japanese version of naruto before i saw this english version. i feel that the people who are just seeing this version of naruto for the first time are being deprived of the genius in naruto anime. I mean i knew it was gona be crap but when i saw it....OMG the way they speak is so gay, and they cut out the gory scenes which contain the good parts. 

And another thing i noticed is that i think use the the DRAGON BALL Z characters voices  ...like i think naruto is gohan or goku it just sounds rubbish. My overall rating for the english version of naruto in a scale of 1-10 is "-100"..lol


----------



## Jenna Berry (Aug 7, 2006)

shut up

i'm so fucking tired of dub-whiners

unless you live in the UK and have to put up with the Jetix dub you can't argue against it


----------



## geG (Aug 7, 2006)

No one cares about you. Go away. Like Kitsunejenna said, unless you're watching the Jetix dub, you've got nothing to complain about.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 7, 2006)

> And another thing i noticed is that i think use the the DRAGON BALL Z characters voices ...like i think naruto is gohan or goku it just sounds rubbish. My overall rating for the english version of naruto in a scale of 1-10 is "-100"..lol



whaat? the only dbz voice thats there is gohan but he's kiba not naruto

and shutup, the dub's awesome especially compared to other dubs


----------



## itachi92 (Aug 7, 2006)

I like the dub, I don't know why you don't like it, I can complain about only a select few things, such as them editing colors of things which I think is stupid and pointless, but thats no reason to hate the dub, and they don't edit the gorry scenes in the US dub, they still had Kakashi use Raikiri on Haku, didn't they? I rest my case


----------



## wolfio1 (Aug 7, 2006)

. . . I need to write up an argument for every complaint one could think of for the dub, save it in Notepad, and C/P it whenever someone complains.

The voices don't sound good to you because you're so use to the Japanese voices. I watched the subs about two months before the dub was put on TV, and I like both of them.

The edits are minimal, and have gotten to be less since the dub started. (They could mess up the next episode, but I'll have to wait and see for that.) Besides the red screen to green screen changes, the edits have been understandable.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 7, 2006)

So what is this like the millionth fuckin "The Dub Sucks" thread? Ugh, mods, landfill this one or something please. There's already a sticky thread for this crap.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Aug 7, 2006)

yodaime_the_fourth said:
			
		

> WOWwwwwwww!!!.....I just want to say that i am so glad that i watched the japanese version of naruto before i saw this english version. i feel that the people who are just seeing this version of naruto for the first time are being deprived of the genius in naruto anime. I mean i knew it was gona be crap but when i saw it....OMG the way they speak is so gay, and they cut out the gory scenes which contain the good parts.
> 
> And another thing i noticed is that i think use the the DRAGON BALL Z characters voices  ...like i think naruto is gohan or goku it just sounds rubbish. My overall rating for the english version of naruto in a scale of 1-10 is "-100"..lol


somebody agrees with me exept the dragon ball z part


----------



## Masaki (Aug 7, 2006)

You sure you're 18?

Unless you're British.  Then you have a right to complain.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Aug 7, 2006)

You can't even spell Yondaime right, what makes you think you can judge Japanese vs English?

Go home.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 7, 2006)

Tezuka Kunimitsu said:
			
		

> You can't even spell Yondaime right, what makes you think you can judge Japanese vs English?
> 
> Go home.



I like it when people point out these things.

Also, has the thread creator ever played Battle Stadium DON?


----------



## mailenaruto (Aug 7, 2006)

hey - it's maile who does naruto.
we DO definitely care about pronunciations. and we care about you guys, the fans.  i'll grant that they are often not spot on - they don't want us to sound like we are speaking with American accents and then suddenly we sound Japanese - so that's part of it. 
as for  the pronunciation of Shikamaru. 
japanese: shiKAmaru
english:shikaMAru

it's funny - i've done and re-done this name many times - we get different notes on it from our Japanese producers - so now i sometimes record it both ways and they can pick.

but we DO listen to the original japanese- for me, personally, i listen to EVERY line and most certainly EVERY NAME before i record my version of it.  we also have a library reference of names and proper nouns that we consult.

yes, we probably screw them up sometimes, but it is not for lack of caring.

i'm glad you guys watch the show closely - even if sometimes (or always for some of you!) you don't like the dubs!!  and thanks for all the really nice comments, too.

maile


----------



## geG (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey, Maile came back.


----------



## JJ (Aug 7, 2006)

That's sweet of you Maile.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, I love it when people who can barely write in English, much less understand Japanese, complain about the dub while singing the praises of subs.

No, wait, I don't love it.  I hate it.  I hate you.  Go die in a fire.


----------



## reckonin (Aug 7, 2006)

meh dubs are fine by me just make sit easier to understand if u dont speak japanese  so they cut stuff out big whoopie do you live in argentina where they majorly censor everything? if u do then ignore me but if u dont then be happy cause this is nothing


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Aug 7, 2006)

Eeeemaile </homestar_runner_voice>

*looks dumb*


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 7, 2006)

Teh Dubz SUXX0RZ yet EYE STIL WaTcH it lol!!111!1

I wonder why?


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Aug 7, 2006)

Meh, i watch the dub and english version


----------



## Oneironaut (Aug 8, 2006)

Your opinion isn't necessarily wrong. Nor is it particularly rude. But it is so. Damn. Trite.

Find a new crusade. Everyone here is quite up to date on mainstream Dub opinions.


----------



## Splintered (Aug 8, 2006)

*points to Dub complaints thread right above*

Good eyes there.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 8, 2006)

Tetsuo235 said:
			
		

> Meh, i watch the dub and english version


That's good since their the same thing.


----------



## Neji (Aug 8, 2006)

> That's good since their the same thing.


 
lol                          .


----------



## kcoreel (Aug 8, 2006)

eh...the only BAD dub is for Shino, the others are so-so.


----------



## Saibot (Aug 8, 2006)

Well in my Opinion. . . Naruto in English. . .Is like Killing a cat. . .Stupid, Unecessary and. . . . . . . only Crazy ppl would do it so. . .Naruto Jap > Naruto English ^^ End of the Story. . .


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 8, 2006)

The original is indeed always better.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 8, 2006)

Saibot said:
			
		

> Well in my Opinion. . . Naruto in English. . .Is like Killing a cat. . .Stupid, Unecessary and. . . . . . . only Crazy ppl would do it so. . .*Naruto Jap > Naruto English* ^^ End of the Story. . .



The hightlighted part was the only true part in that statement. Everything else were poorly thought out blanket statemenst with no real support except your biased views on and lack of understanding of the anime industry and those in it, including the ones posting in the Recording Studios. 

If the voice actors I've seen at many a con are crazy then they're the greatest crazy people ever


----------



## Megadoomer (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't know how you can complain about the Naruto dub. Look at it in comparison to One Piece. (shudders) One Piece probably has one of the worst dubs ever (ridiculous name changes like "Chaser", "Trace", and "Nebra"; characters removed or change; major arcs cut from the story; horrible voices (i.e. Sanji (gangster with a cold) or Usopp (I don't even have to say anything at this point)); the characters that get good voices, such as Zoro, have poor dialogue; etc.). Meanwhile, Naruto has only minimal cuts that have to do with blood. For Naruto, the voices fit the characters.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 8, 2006)

mailenaruto said:
			
		

> hey - it's maile who does naruto.
> we DO definitely care about pronunciations. and we care about you guys, the fans.  i'll grant that they are often not spot on - they don't want us to sound like we are speaking with American accents and then suddenly we sound Japanese - so that's part of it.
> as for  the pronunciation of Shikamaru.
> japanese: shiKAmaru
> ...



Now now, no need to force a smile on the haters.  They just can't seem to get it through their heads that we have different pronounciations than the Japanese do.



			
				Megadoomer said:
			
		

> I don't know how you can complain about the Naruto dub. Look at it in comparison to One Piece. (shudders) One Piece probably has one of the worst dubs ever (ridiculous name changes like "Chaser", "Trace", and "Nebra"; characters removed or change; major arcs cut from the story; horrible voices (i.e. Sanji (gangster with a cold) or Usopp (I don't even have to say anything at this point)); the characters that get good voices, such as Zoro, have poor dialogue; etc.). Meanwhile, Naruto has only minimal cuts that have to do with blood. For Naruto, the voices fit the characters.



Actually, I noticed that the good VAs had name changes.  And those with name changes normally were blatantly obvious.  

The r-l issue for Zoro was never made a secret.  Oda and/or the Japanese animators and game makers constantly writes the names of the main characters in English.  For reference, check the Japanese Grand Battle manual (I was bored, so I looked at it), and the fifth movie (or whichever movie had Saga in it), which features Zoro's name carved in a knife.  

Smoker -> Chaser: This was a really wacked up job.  Anything that involve smoke with him, other than his Devil's Fruit, was edited (cigars, name...), and anything that didn't involve Smoke (i.e. White Snake) had "smoke" put into its name.

Ace -> Trace:  Look at the damned tatoo.  ...Which they editted out.


Maile, don't work for 4Kids!


----------



## Life21 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok, I'm tired of all these complaints, let me point out a few things for you...


1.If you think the characters sound kiddy look at the facts, most of them are 12-14 years old.

2.If you don't like some of the censhorship, even though I dislike it also, lets stop complaining, they're showing it on cartoon network, what do you expect, they don't want a 6 year old flipping to his favorite channel at night and seeing 
overlly massive amounts of blood, besides, they don't cut that much stuff out.

3.If you're complaining about the reruns be patient, they haven't finished translating everything yet.

4.Basically overall, if you just can't stand it, watch the Japanese version or read the uncut manga for crying out loud, and shut the hell up for people who do like this version including me, even though I like the Japanese version and the manga better, but i'm not complaining.


----------



## Akira (Aug 8, 2006)

In response to Life21's comment, although some of the comments may seem harsh, but it is a Dub complaints thread after all.
But, some of the things in the dub that really get on my nerves:

How they pronounce the names e.g NAOWROOTOU & OROWCHIMAWRU

Kakashi's Dub Voice

Naruto's Dub Voice

And finally how they say JOOTSEW at the end of everything.

I know i might be sounding a little mean but this stuff really gets on my nerves. Subbed episodes all the way!


----------



## geG (Aug 8, 2006)

None of those things you said were true. Plus it's "Lion's barrage" not "Barrage of lions".


----------



## Akira (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh. Sorry about that. A friend of mine told me it was barrage of lions.I'll edit that.


----------



## geG (Aug 8, 2006)

Well now that I think about it, I think they used "Lion's barrage" in the anime and "Barrage of lions" in the video game. Or something like that.


----------



## JJ (Aug 8, 2006)

mailenaruto said:
			
		

> hey - it's maile who does naruto.
> we DO definitely care about pronunciations. and we care about you guys, the fans.  i'll grant that they are often not spot on - they don't want us to sound like we are speaking with American accents and then suddenly we sound Japanese - so that's part of it.
> as for  the pronunciation of Shikamaru.
> japanese: shiKAmaru
> ...




This is what Maile (English VA for Naruto) said about the process and why things may sound differently in English.  I feel bad that these VA's try their hardest to please people and yet they're not going to please everyone.  I think it was nice of her to address certain complaints and acknowledge them.


----------



## Ginjirou (Aug 8, 2006)

I've noticed a lot of comparisons between One Piece and Naruto's edits, and I must say I take offense at these statements.  One Piece is so much better handled than Naruto it's ridiculous.  Who wants episode continuity?  I certainly don't.  This keeps me guessing as to which episode is coming next( which keeps me excited).  The rap intro is superior to the original for two reasons: 
1. it's in english and not japanese, a language I can't understand. 

2. it's a rap that explains the plot of the show!  this takes all the guesswork out.  no longer will your friends say, "what's this show about" , because you get the answer instantly.

The edits, IMO, is where One Piece really shines.  In Naruto you barely notice the edits (if you can't notice them, what was the point in having them?), but OP makes sure you know when a change has been made.  Take Sanji for example, you realize he's not smoking but he does have a Lolipop, this does two things:

1. keeps kids from wanting somthing they will never be able to buy at their age.(cigarettes)

2. creates a market for Sanjipops!! sold everywhere candy and toys are sold.

I think I've made my point clear.  OP FTW


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Aug 8, 2006)

That wasn't even funny as a joke. *cries*

But I have a sudden craving for a Sanjipop...


----------



## Ginjirou (Aug 8, 2006)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> That wasn't even funny as a joke. *cries*
> 
> But I have a sudden craving for a Sanjipop...




Everyone wants a Sanjipop.


----------



## kcoreel (Aug 8, 2006)

Not someone who wants a cigarette..


----------



## Ginjirou (Aug 8, 2006)

kcoreel said:
			
		

> Not someone who wants a cigarette..




Sanjipops are ten times as addictive.


----------



## taylert123 (Aug 9, 2006)

Tigerchu said:
			
		

> I forgot to talk about the themes..
> Yeah, I didn't prefer the beginning theme.  I seriously don't prefer (I've only seen a few Jp vs English changed themes) the American company changed theme songs.  They give a ton of stuff away.  While the Japanese themes explain the series AND give a nice song (well, I don't like ALL the Jp themes).  At LEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they didn't give Naruto some stupid Ninja theme song.  I was thinking about that and it wouldn't have been great...
> 
> 
> Exactly which is why i think everyone that wants the japanese themes should go to  and tell them thats what you want.  Hopefully if everyone says somethin we wont have to watch clips from it with a guitar in the background


----------



## geG (Aug 9, 2006)

They're not going to put the Japanese openings/endings on Cartoon Network. Too many legal/time constraints. That's what the uncut dub is for.


----------



## Tazmo? (Aug 10, 2006)

Whoa what a crazy thread how everyone expresses *THEIR OWN OPINION* no matter how wrong it may be and people still come in here expecting to see good reviews in the *DUB COMPLAINTS THREAD*


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 10, 2006)

JediJaina said:
			
		

> This is what Maile (English VA for Naruto) said about the process and why things may sound differently in English.  I feel bad that these VA's try their hardest to please people and yet they're not going to please everyone.  I think it was nice of her to address certain complaints and acknowledge them.



Awww. They are trying their best aren't they.


----------



## ArioNeko (Aug 10, 2006)

Yea too bad their best ain't good enough huh? They should come back when they have more talent. Then maybe the crowd might be more forgiving.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 10, 2006)

O.O! You're still here Ario? Whoa you have a strong will of still hating poor Maile.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 10, 2006)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> I've noticed a lot of comparisons between One Piece and Naruto's edits, and I must say I take offense at these statements.  One Piece is so much better handled than Naruto it's ridiculous.  Who wants episode continuity?  I certainly don't.  This keeps me guessing as to which episode is coming next( which keeps me excited).  The rap intro is superior to the original for two reasons:
> 1. it's in english and not japanese, a language I can't understand.
> 
> 2. it's a rap that explains the plot of the show!  this takes all the guesswork out.  no longer will your friends say, "what's this show about" , because you get the answer instantly.
> ...




Bzzt, bzzt, tick tick, KABOOM! Damn, you blew up my sarcast-o-meter. I would rep you, but I gave too much rep in the last 24 hours.


----------



## JJ (Aug 10, 2006)

My point with my last post in here was to say at least some VA's are brave enough to come in here and tell you why they work the way they do on the show. They're not going to please everyone.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 10, 2006)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> Everyone wants a Sanjipop.



Even the Japanese


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2006)

Haha, that's great.


----------



## oddji (Aug 10, 2006)

*naruto dub is freaking gay!!!*

damn those white boys who tried to back up the american naruto. i saw the first episodes of naruto dub and the vioces are freaking loud!!! and naruto vioce is messed up. all of those that thinks the naruto dub is good, just wait until you watch the sub ones. and those who don't like the sub ones are those that can't read!!!!! i don't know about you guys, but the vioce doesn't fit well with the japanese music in the background!!!

damn those white boy who ruined the who show!!!


----------



## Rukie (Aug 10, 2006)

oddji said:
			
		

> damn those white boys who tried to back up the american naruto. i saw the first episodes of naruto dub and the vioces are freaking loud!!! and naruto vioce is messed up. all of those that thinks the naruto dub is good, just wait until you watch the sub ones. and those who don't like the sub ones are those that can't read!!!!! i don't know about you guys, but the vioce doesn't fit well with the japanese music in the background!!!
> 
> damn those white boy who ruined the who show!!!


And people like you who only judge based on one episode, just wait until you watch the more recent episodes, where the voice actors improve significantly.


----------



## gokuden553 (Aug 10, 2006)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> Sanjipops are ten times as addictive.



LMAO... Sanjipop


----------



## Ruscuro (Aug 10, 2006)

i think everyone in the dub is ok (with some better than others), exept for OROCHIMARU! i don't like how they tried to make his voice snake-ish, it turned out not that scary (then again, i've never thought of oro as scary... oh well).


----------



## gokuden553 (Aug 10, 2006)

The U.S Naruto dub is great, but the Jetix Naruti dub is awful


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Aug 10, 2006)

All hail Captain Candybar!


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2006)

He uses the power of chocolatey goodness to fight.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 10, 2006)

Ive commented on this before, Its not bad, but I think they could have done better with it, I dont know if they could have being the FCC run country this is. 
I just prefer the original, Uncut, Unedited version. (Yet here i am babbling about this and yet i still buy them on DVD, eh, go figure) Oh well, They did what they could with it....


----------



## Rinaka Nindo (Aug 10, 2006)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto- Love the Avatar! hehe


----------



## dennis_phong@hotmail.com (Aug 11, 2006)

my one and only complaint is Shino's voice


----------



## Rukie (Aug 11, 2006)

dennis_phong@hotmail.com said:
			
		

> my one and only complaint is Shino's voice


Same. I'm surprised at well all the voices have been done, yet they haven't exactly perfected Shino's yet, at least not in the same way they perfected Chouji. I mean, Chouji's voice was horrible in episode 3, but by episode 27 it was perfect.


----------



## danteliveson (Aug 11, 2006)

I havent seen much of the dub but its alright


----------



## geG (Aug 11, 2006)

From what I've heard, Shino sounds more dark and mysterious in Naruto: Ultimate Ninja. He still just sounds like a nerd in the anime, though. :/


----------



## Akira (Aug 11, 2006)

Please excuse my language everyone, but i FRICKIN hate jetix. I was hoping toonami would get naruto but jetix turned it into a total shitfest.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 11, 2006)

Rinaka Nindo said:
			
		

> Ero-KyuubiNaruto- Love the Avatar! hehe



Hehe, Thank you! Your actually the first to compliment it  I love it!


----------



## JJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> Same. I'm surprised at well all the voices have been done, yet they haven't exactly perfected Shino's yet, at least not in the same way they perfected Chouji. I mean, Chouji's voice was horrible in episode 3, but by episode 27 it was perfect.



The funny irony about that is Mary McGlynn started directing the episodes around episode 26. It looks more and more like her direction might have been a difference in the dubbing.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Aug 12, 2006)

I absolutely hate the voices, though I have to admit, they are getting a bit better.  (Maybe I'm just starting to get used to them...)
I just got the Naruto PS2 game the other day, and I was doing Hinata's first special technique, the one where Kiba, Akamaru, and Shino come in and attack for her...honestly, Shino's voice there just made me want to cry.  ;-;  It sounds...evil...


----------



## geG (Aug 12, 2006)

Uh.. that's good, right? Shino's supposed to sound kind of dark and evil.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 12, 2006)

If they can show a crappy music video-esque commercial for naruto that is longer than the original opening and then the english opening, why can't they just show the original opening?


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Aug 12, 2006)

ryne11 said:
			
		

> If they can show a crappy music video-esque commercial for naruto that is longer than the original opening and then the english opening, why can't they just show the original opening?



Because Desu-sharks ate Toonami's music liscening wallet.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 12, 2006)

I think the dub sucks.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 12, 2006)

OtacontheOtaku said:
			
		

> Because Desu-sharks ate Toonami's music liscening wallet.



So it is only because Cartoon Network was too cheap to liscence it? Maybe we will get The third opening I hope


----------



## geG (Aug 12, 2006)

ryne11 said:
			
		

> If they can show a crappy music video-esque commercial for naruto that is longer than the original opening and then the english opening, why can't they just show the original opening?


It's probably just to fill in time between shows where they don't have time for a full commercial break. And I actually like that weird commercial, sort of.



			
				esca3 said:
			
		

> I think the dub sucks.


You're a One Piece fan and you're saying that?


----------



## escamoh (Aug 12, 2006)

The One Piece dub also sucks.


----------



## ramnramn (Aug 13, 2006)

shinos voice they made him sound like a nerd


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 13, 2006)

ramnramn said:
			
		

> shinos voice they made him sound like a nerd



If you play Naruto: Ultimate Ninja(which I believe was recorded after these episodes) he sounds creepy, and actually not bad. I hope he gets better in the anime though


----------



## ramnramn (Aug 13, 2006)

hopefully theyll fix it, cuse in the exams its just horrible, i wanted to cry


----------



## gokuden553 (Aug 13, 2006)

ramnramn said:
			
		

> shinos voice they made him sound like a nerd



I know that has to be the worst voice in the series ^^;


----------



## Aqua_Warrior (Aug 13, 2006)

Honestly if IGPX can say damnit and shit they should be able to say it too


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> The One Piece dub also sucks.


I know, but I figured that any One Piece fan would appreciate a dub that doesn't completely rape the original material.

Aqua_Warrior: I'm pretty sure they don't say "shit" in IGPX. Very few basic cable networks are allowed to get away with that.


----------



## Mr. All Sunday (Aug 13, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> I know that has to be the worst voice in the series ^^;


Shino did indeed get the worst english voice, however it is true that he sounds really creepy in the Ultimate ninja game. He'll probably improve over time like Sakura and Naruto did. Has Jiraiya been in any english games, and if so was his voice any good?


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2006)

I think Jiraiya was in Ultimate Ninja too. I don't know what it sounded like. He was voiced by Richard Cansino, but it's unknown if he'll be Jiraiya in the actual anime or not.


----------



## Rukie (Aug 13, 2006)

Mr. All Sunday said:
			
		

> Shino did indeed get the worst english voice, however it is true that he sounds really creepy in the Ultimate ninja game. He'll probably improve over time like Sakura and Naruto did. Has Jiraiya been in any english games, and if so was his voice any good?


Jiraya was in the PS2 game, when Naruto used a Summoning Jutsu. GOD it was horrible. I _really_ hope they don't go with that voice for the dub.


----------



## Aqua_Warrior (Aug 13, 2006)

This is his intro, my god, they disgraced all that he is. Instead of:Jiraiyaaaaa

They made it this:Jiraiya! The ninja who isn't a mountain hermit is here!

My god noooooooooo


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Aug 13, 2006)

I really don't see why people hate Shino's voice. It fits his character quite well and the actor seems to be really dedicated to the role.


----------



## gokuden553 (Aug 13, 2006)

At least it can't be worse then Gai's voice ^^;


----------



## escamoh (Aug 13, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> I know, but I figured that any One Piece fan would appreciate a dub that doesn't completely rape the original material.


I was joking. Naruto dub is pretty good. 

And the OP dub is worse than horse shit.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 13, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> Aqua_Warrior: I'm pretty sure they don't say "shit" in IGPX. Very few basic cable networks are allowed to get away with that.


 Actually, Aqua_Warrior is telling the truth. And that's not even the worst word that they got away with. I recall them saying "bitch" in it, even when it was in it's Toonami time-slot.


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2006)

Shit is generally considered to be a much more profane word than bitch. Which is why it's bleeped out on most shows and South Park had an entire episode dedicated to it.

But seriously, they said shit on IGPX? I'm surprised they got away with that.



			
				gokuden said:
			
		

> At least it can't be worse then Gai's voice ^^;


Hey, there's a whole fanclub dedicated to Gai's dub voice.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 13, 2006)

Gai has one of the best voices in the dub, including Rock Lee!

C'mon! If 4Kids had Naruto, imagine what kind of voice they would give Lee.


----------



## Ginjirou (Aug 14, 2006)

Aqua_Warrior said:
			
		

> This is his intro, my god, they disgraced all that he is. Instead of:Jiraiyaaaaa
> 
> They made it this:Jiraiya! The ninja who isn't a mountain hermit is here!
> 
> My god noooooooooo




That is incorrect.  He says,"Jiraiyaaaa's HERE!"  

Unless  you were joking.


----------



## Lee (Aug 14, 2006)

i haven't herd any of the dub's  yet but i have only just found out about naruto being on jetix


----------



## Tree (Aug 14, 2006)

Naruto's dub voice sounds like that tomboy girl with the hat from Recess. It's soo annoying, He never sounds serious. When he was screaming at Hinata I wanted to rip my ears off! And Shino's? I heard him squeaking and was like "O.O; what did they do to Shino!!" Those are the only two I really had problems with.


----------



## TheGenius (Aug 14, 2006)

I hate the dubbed version.

It makes everyone sound like they are 30 years old. When I heard Naruto's voice I thought it was bad enough but when I heard Shino's voice that just put the icing on the cake. They make him sound like such a NERD!!


----------



## Rukie (Aug 14, 2006)

TheGenius said:
			
		

> I hate the dubbed version.
> 
> It makes everyone sound like they are 30 years old. When I heard Naruto's voice I thought it was bad enough but when I heard Shino's voice that just put the icing on the cake. They make him sound like such a NERD!!


As apposed to characters like Sasuke and Neji sounding 40 years old in the Japanese version?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Aug 14, 2006)

4 things.
1. The voices.  A lot of them suck...I'm starting to get used to some of them, and some were ok in the first place, but some sound really bad.  Shino's, Neji's, Sakura's...
2. "Believe it!"  Enough said.
3. The lack of the Japanese OP/ED songs makes me cry.  ;-;  If I hear "RISE!" one more time...><
4. Some of the Cartoon Network edits (dunno if they're on the DVDs) annoy me, like taking away the nose-bleeding from the Sexy Jutsu.  D=


----------



## Silvertailstora (Aug 14, 2006)

The Naruto dub isn't that bad,I'm actually becoming somewhat fond of it.Naruto's voice was grating at the beginning,but it's gotten better.I don't like Sakura's voice but it fits her character,so no quarrel there.Sasuke's is nice,as are Kiba and,to some degree,Neji's.We haven't gotten to many of Gaara's long speaking parts yet,so I reserve judgement on him,but from what he's said so far his voice sounds pretty good.I've unfortunately gotten used to a very deep-voiced Gaara from the Japanese version so it's a little hard to make the transition,but it's all right.I love Gai's voice,it's just right for him.Lee's voice,however,disappointed me - it's the cliche action hero sort of voice.As a fan of Lee and his serious side,I dread the episodes where he's not brightly exclaiming about youth,because I can't imagine his dub voice in,say,his flashback scenes.Shino's voice is a source of both amusement and frustration for me,as my first reaction on hearing it was "Gangster!".I've learned not to fret about it too much.He doesn't speak a lot anyway.  

All in all,Naruto's not a bad dub.Look at Jetix's -it could be a WHOLE lot worse.We're lucky we got away with a PG rating.The few edits are minor and not important to the overall storyline,so they can be tolerated,and the translation is pretty close to the subbed version DB gives us.It's all right.


----------



## JJ (Aug 14, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:
			
		

> 4 things.
> 1. The voices.  A lot of them suck...I'm starting to get used to some of them, and some were ok in the first place, but some sound really bad.  Shino's, Neji's, Sakura's...
> 2. "Believe it!"  Enough said.
> 3. The lack of the Japanese OP/ED songs makes me cry.  ;-;  If I hear "RISE!" one more time...><
> 4. Some of the Cartoon Network edits (dunno if they're on the DVDs) annoy me, like taking away the nose-bleeding from the Sexy Jutsu.  D=



1. I don't agree, but that's an opinion.

2. He rarely says it anymore.

3. Either it's the Japanese OP/ED songs and heavy episode edits or the short song with minimal episode edits.  Unfortunately they have to show a certain amount of commercials to pay the bills. It's a legal issue. 

4. There's been less and less editing as the show goes on. The Uncut DVD's show everything.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 15, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:
			
		

> 4 things.
> 1. The voices.  A lot of them suck...I'm starting to get used to some of them, and some were ok in the first place, but some sound really bad.  Shino's, Neji's, Sakura's...
> 2. "Believe it!"  Enough said.
> 3. The lack of the Japanese OP/ED songs makes me cry.  ;-;  If I hear "RISE!" one more time...><
> 4. Some of the Cartoon Network edits (dunno if they're on the DVDs) annoy me, like taking away the nose-bleeding from the Sexy Jutsu.  D=



Your complaining about edited nosebleeds? There are animes out there that have been badly dubed and raped, and your complaining about how they edit nosebleeds? What is wrong with you people?! Are you just spoiled or something? I'm sorry if I'm sounding a little harsh here, but you Narutards have no idea of what bad dubbing really is!

Have you ever heared of a show called One Piece? If you don't know about the dub, here's a little taste of what 4Kids did to it.

 (And you thought the voice acting in the Naruto dub was bad.  )



Blood, cultural referance, tobbaco, alcohal, all gone, you name it. 
...Anyways, why is this stupid topic still up? We all know that the Naruto dub is perfectly fine. So stop your complaining and apreciate the fact that Viz is acutally trying to please you people.


----------



## Thepimpinest (Aug 15, 2006)

*Oh Well*

You know it was a long time a go but I was at my cousin's house and I saw the first episode of Naruto in Japanese. But I really forgot what it was like.

I just hope Japanese people don't have to go through all that "BELIEVE IT!!"
crap.

"BELIEVE IT!!"


----------



## geG (Aug 15, 2006)

They have to go through something worse: Dattebayo.


----------



## Alcazar (Aug 16, 2006)

I see people more accepting of the US dub,and thats cause of one reason.......THE JETIX DUB SUCKS BIG TIME poeple now have seem the worst of all dubs.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 16, 2006)

^ Jetix dub can't be the worst dub.

That honor belongs to 4kids dubbed One Piece.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 16, 2006)

I hate it so much


----------



## jwlopez69 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Dubbed Vs. Subbed*

I have to agree that the dubbed versions especailly Cartoon Networks translators gear this series toward a younger crowd, thus losing the draw that this series could potnetially have. I am glad that I have found a place to spend a little cash and get a decently subbed version.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 17, 2006)

jwlopez69 said:
			
		

> I have to agree that the dubbed versions especailly Cartoon Networks translators gear this series toward a younger crowd, thus losing the draw that this series could potnetially have. I am glad that I have found a place to spend a little cash and get a decently subbed version.



Please explain to me how they're trying to target a younger crowd. Because last time I checked the dub, Hinata was coughing up blood, and Kakashi was swearing.

They're really targeting an all age crowd; including *gasp* Narutards!


----------



## yokaiforte (Aug 17, 2006)

Thepimpinest said:
			
		

> You know it was a long time a go but I was at my cousin's house and I saw the first episode of Naruto in Japanese. But I really forgot what it was like.
> 
> I just hope Japanese people don't have to go through all that "BELIEVE IT!!"
> crap.
> ...


No. They go through the "Dattebayo" crap.



> Please explain to me how they're trying to target a younger crowd. Because last time I checked the dub, Hinata was coughing up blood, and Kakashi was swearing.


Right. The prime time spot it has on Toonami allows some restrictions set by the FCC to be lifted, allowing it to target someone in say... the teens, or something like that.

Of course, it doesn't mean that all FCC restrictions are let go. Certain scenes will still be in need of toning down.

Needless to say, the strongest proof  would be One Piece, of whom was placed under constant restrictions on the Saturday morning line up because of the younger children watching, but lighter restrictions when it was faced with a different time slot.

Of course, 4Kids will still be 4Kids about One Piece and still make absurd edits.


----------



## geG (Aug 17, 2006)

4Kids doesn't pay attention to what any other shows on CN, etc. are like. They follow their own strict guidelines of what a show should be like, and if the anime they're working on isn't like that, they'll butcher it until it is.


----------



## yokaiforte (Aug 17, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> 4Kids doesn't pay attention to what any other shows on CN, etc. are like. They follow their own strict guidelines of what a show should be like, and if the anime they're working on isn't like that, they'll butcher it until it is.


I disagree. In order for a show to prosper, they need to have a target audience for the age group that watches at that time on that channel, otherwise it'll be another instant fail.

Course, they still try to advertise Chopper as much as possible. With lots of redundant edits, bad puns, and an overall inexcusable dub.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't think OP would have failed if they kept it close to the original.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 18, 2006)

Tree said:
			
		

> Naruto's dub voice sounds like that tomboy girl with the hat from Recess. It's soo annoying, He never sounds serious. When he was screaming at Hinata I wanted to rip my ears off! And Shino's? I heard him squeaking and was like "O.O; what did they do to Shino!!" Those are the only two I really had problems with.



You want to hear bad voice acting?
*THIS IS BAD VOICE ACTING!!!*
whisper of the beast


----------



## Hina (Aug 20, 2006)

I completely agree that the dub is more than bearable. They had to make it appeal to an american audience so changing order of names among other things would be natural - I'm even thankful that they kept some japanese words in there. Again, I agree with pronunciation thing. I mean when english is said in a japanese accent: 'awww cute!' but when japanese is said with and english/american tongue: buuuurrrn. And the voices are quite alright to me - we're probably just not used to most of them which is why we're rejecting them.

I think we should stop being so closed-minded to a dub that is in actual fact perfectly okay. Just because we've had the fortune to watch the original version (with subs) doesn't mean we need to be so selfish and spoil the experience for others. If you let it, it might just take a bit of time getting used to. And besides, liking the dub doesn't make us any less loyal to the original ^^;. 

Remember people, just because it's a dub doesn't automatically make it bad (think Fruits Basket...).


----------



## yodaime_the_fourth (Aug 21, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:
			
		

> shut up
> 
> i'm so fucking tired of dub-whiners
> 
> unless you live in the UK and have to put up with the Jetix dub you can't argue against it



Fuck you, you fool.. I do live in the UK and have to put up with the jetx version.. Look at you jumping to conclusions like a bitch.. its people like you that cause wars.. genocide etc.. damn fool.. die.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Aug 21, 2006)

yodaime_the_fourth said:
			
		

> Fuck you, you fool.. I do live in the UK and have to put up with the jetx version.. Look at you jumping to conclusions like a bitch.. its people like you that cause wars.. genocide etc.. damn fool.. die.


That dude is so not gellin'.


----------



## kanda (Aug 22, 2006)

I acuttly watched the naruto dub before watching sub only cause I didnt have a computer around that time and I have to say to stop putting down the dub.

1. the only voices that were screwd up were 
1.shino's
2.sakura's 
3.And Itachi's wich we barley heard anything excpet for I think ep 35 or 34 
well it was around sometime in the forest of death.

overall voices like kakashi's naruto's and shikamaru's are all good I just think you all got to use to the Jap voice actors.Ill personaly be happy as long as they dont screw up jiraiya's voice.


----------



## yokaiforte (Aug 22, 2006)

Sakura's wasn't that bad.... and Itachi's was just a filler voice for the time being.


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, Skip Stellrecht, the VA who did Itachi those two episodes, said he's not going to be doing Itachi's voice later on.


----------



## Ninja_aren't_orange (Aug 23, 2006)

good b/c he sucked at it. also, shino sounds like a nerd when he should sound like a badass. and who can forget "believe it!". not me, believe it!


----------



## yokaiforte (Aug 23, 2006)

.........you realize.... Naruto barely ever says "Believe It" anymore, right?


----------



## yodaime_the_fourth (Aug 23, 2006)

The dubbed version sucks...simple as, i dont mean to hurt any of your feelings but it just does. They even changed the scripts and the soundtracks for the intros and various other stuff. The english version of naruto should just delete itself.

And another things since when does naruto say "COOL"?!?!?!?!?!?!?
WTF!? is that about?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 23, 2006)

So the dub sucks because they don't have the original intro and outro, and Naruto says "cool"?  Trust me, they could have done MUCH, MUCH worse. Such extremely minor things have no effect on the story or quality of the show. I don't mean to hurt your feelings, but stop being so picky; such things are nowhere NEAR worthy of the dub "deleting itself."


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 23, 2006)

yodaime_the_fourth said:
			
		

> The dubbed version sucks...simple as, i dont mean to hurt any of your feelings but it just does. They even changed the scripts and the soundtracks for the intros and various other stuff. The english version of naruto should just delete itself.



Look at you. Your complaining about shit while One Piece is being raped. You wouldn't know what bad dubbing was if it came out of your ass.

Read my 4Kids thread. Period.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 24, 2006)

sasuke9635110 said:
			
		

> hey you should join this naruto game is so fun!!!!!!
> this is the link
> This chapter had MUCH more than just Asuma fanservice



With people like you in it, the game must suck.


----------



## yokaiforte (Aug 24, 2006)

yodaime_the_fourth said:
			
		

> They even changed the scripts and the soundtracks for the intros and various other stuff. The english version of naruto should just delete itself.


Where did they change the script? The script has been faithful to the original.

And if you haven't noticed, a LOT of shows don't have their original openings, Gash Bell, One Piece, Adult Swim cut up Eureka seveN and Fullmetal Alchemists's endings (and also did the same for the openings of Eureka seveN), and some shows just have one opening appear on broadcast (like FMA, Ruroken, and Bobobo)



> And another things since when does naruto say "COOL"?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> WTF!? is that about?


"Cool" and "awesome" can be translations of "Sugoi" if i'm not mistaken. Or something along that lines.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 24, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:
			
		

> Look at you. Your complaining about shit while One Piece is being raped. You wouldn't know what bad dubbing was if it came out of your ass.
> 
> Read my 4Kids thread. Period.


holy shit calm down dude =/

it's his opinion wether or not he likes the dub.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 24, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> holy shit calm down dude =/
> 
> it's his opinion wether or not he likes the dub.


 Yeah, it's his opinion whether he likes it or not. But the reasons why he thinks the dub is so bad that it should just "delete itself" are just ridiculous.


----------



## Kuroha (Aug 24, 2006)

Silvertailstora said:
			
		

> The Naruto dub isn't that bad,I'm actually becoming somewhat fond of it.Naruto's voice was grating at the beginning,but it's gotten better.I don't like Sakura's voice but it fits her character,so no quarrel there.Sasuke's is nice,as are Kiba and,to some degree,Neji's.We haven't gotten to many of Gaara's long speaking parts yet,so I reserve judgement on him,but from what he's said so far his voice sounds pretty good.I've unfortunately gotten used to a very deep-voiced Gaara from the Japanese version so it's a little hard to make the transition,but it's all right.I love Gai's voice,it's just right for him.Lee's voice,however,disappointed me - it's the cliche action hero sort of voice.As a fan of Lee and his serious side,I dread the episodes where he's not brightly exclaiming about youth,because I can't imagine his dub voice in,say,his flashback scenes.Shino's voice is a source of both amusement and frustration for me,as my first reaction on hearing it was "Gangster!".I've learned not to fret about it too much.He doesn't speak a lot anyway.
> 
> All in all,Naruto's not a bad dub.Look at Jetix's -it could be a WHOLE lot worse.We're lucky we got away with a PG rating.The few edits are minor and not important to the overall storyline,so they can be tolerated,and the translation is pretty close to the subbed version DB gives us.It's all right.



Took the words right out of my mouth.
Those were alot of my thoughts on the dub as well.
I actually like Sakura's voice though... x3
And Hinata's voice is adorable. Sasuke fits really well too!
I dont have complaints of any of the voices really...at least so far.

I like the dub, and I'm glad I gave it a chance.


----------



## HaruhiISM (Aug 25, 2006)

The only decent dubs in Naruto were the ones for Hinata and Sasuke. Wanna know why? It turns out that their actors were fluent in Japanese and KNEW how to do the job...unlike the rest of the cast.


----------



## LiamOBrien (Aug 25, 2006)

HaruhiISM said:
			
		

> The only decent dubs in Naruto were the ones for Hinata and Sasuke. Wanna know why? It turns out that their actors were fluent in Japanese and KNEW how to do the job...unlike the rest of the cast.





Dude, I know BOTH those actors, they're some of my best friends. Sasuke's actor knows japanese, but Hinata's knows ZERO, guy.

So your theory gets the big fat raspberry. I guess you just liked her performance because she's a good actor. Sorry.


----------



## geG (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow, Stephanie Sheh doesn't speak Japanese? That's pretty surprising. She's really good at the pronunciations and stuff as Hinata (and as Mamimi in FLCL).


----------



## puffmonkie (Aug 25, 2006)

They even dubbed Akamaru. WTF


----------



## geG (Aug 25, 2006)

puffmonkie said:
			
		

> They even dubbed Akamaru. WTF


They would have had to pay Akamaru's original actress royalies to use it. The show's expensive enough to make as it is.


----------



## puffmonkie (Aug 25, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> They would have had to pay Akamaru's original actress royalies to use it. The show's expensive enough to make as it is.


o rly? i didn't know...


----------



## Blease (Aug 25, 2006)

I really don't see what all the complaining is about.  The DUB version of Naruto just takes out blood and gore.  Yes, I have watched the japanese version of Naruto and it doesn't seem so much better.  You get used to voices and honestly, can't you people live with a little less blood? 

...oh and if you're in america, just be thankful that you have a better dub than JetEx.  They cut out the most ridiculus things....


----------



## Blease (Aug 25, 2006)

I really don't see what all the complaining is about.  The DUB version of Naruto just takes out blood and gore.  Yes, I have watched the japanese version of Naruto and it doesn't seem so much better.  You get used to voices and honestly, can't you people live with a little less blood? 

...oh and if you're in america, just be thankful that you have a better dub than JetEx.  They cut out the most ridiculus things....


----------



## Blease (Aug 25, 2006)

I really don't see what all the complaining is about.  The DUB version of Naruto just takes out blood and gore.  Yes, I have watched the japanese version of Naruto and it doesn't seem so much better.  You get used to voices and honestly, can't you people live with a little less blood? 

...oh and if you're in america, just be thankful that you have a better dub than JetEx.  They cut out the most ridiculus things....


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Aug 25, 2006)

LiamOBrien said:
			
		

> Dude, I know BOTH those actors, they're some of my best friends. Sasuke's actor knows japanese, but Hinata's knows ZERO, guy.
> 
> So your theory gets the big fat raspberry. I guess you just liked her performance because she's a good actor. Sorry.


That's what I like to call 100% pure pwnage.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 25, 2006)

Ahahaha! I actually got really used to the dub now. Takes a while to get over the fact that they're speaking English.  But yup, good dub~ I just have to skip the opening that's all~ XDD


----------



## Blease (Aug 26, 2006)

sorry bout the triple post.  my computer screws up sometimes.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Aug 26, 2006)

I like the Japanese themes better believe it.

My favorite Japanese opening theme is fighting dreamer believe it.


----------



## Windy (Aug 26, 2006)

Not a complaint about the english dub but....

The person who directs the Hebrew dub came to some israely Naruto form I'm in, and she's all righteous about censorship like, "I don't want my children to be exposed to such violence" and such... She said it's gonna be censored further (they're using the American version) even.... Now I'm afraid the Hebrew dub will end up like the British. :S


----------



## Shiron (Aug 26, 2006)

Windy said:
			
		

> Not a complaint about the english dub but....
> 
> The person who directs the Hebrew dub came to some israely Naruto form I'm in, and she's all righteous about censorship like, "I don't want my children to be exposed to such violence" and such... She said it's gonna be censored further (they're using the American version) even.... Now I'm afraid the Hebrew dub will end up like the British. :S


If she doesn't want them to see the violence then, oh I don't know, couldn't she just turn of her kid's TV when Naruto comes on/change the channel/just not let them watch it?  Sheesh, whatever happened to parenting?


----------



## cupajoe38 (Aug 26, 2006)

Meh.. It's not that terribble.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Aug 26, 2006)

This isn't a complaint as much as it is a question.

In the Naruto dub (or dubs in general), do the voice actors do the reading/recording for the dubbed episode AND the uncut episode at the same time?

For example:

On the 11th episode of Naruto uncut, when Sasuke and Naruto were doing the tree exercises-- at the point where Sasuke made his mark and was coming back down, he said "Damn, he's catching up to me, inch by inch."  (On the original Japanese episode, he simply said "Damn!  He's catching up to me...)

Whereas, on the regular English episode (which would've appeared on Cartoon Network), Sasuke made some sort of noise, like "Grrraah, he's catching up to me inch by inch."

Besides the blood, Japanese openings, and things like that, I don't know what else was left in the uncut DVD, so when they're in the recording booths and such, do the actors have to do TWO different recordings, or just do different versions of the same line for different versions of the episode(cut/uncut)?


----------



## geG (Aug 26, 2006)

I think Kyle said they did record both the censored dub and uncut dub at the same time.


----------



## super_goku90 (Aug 26, 2006)

It's edited becuz of the timeslot it's in the dub stay true to the original


----------



## Kromagnum (Aug 27, 2006)

LiamOBrien said:
			
		

> Dude, I know BOTH those actors, they're some of my best friends. Sasuke's actor knows japanese, but Hinata's knows ZERO, guy.
> 
> So your theory gets the big fat raspberry. I guess you just liked her performance because she's a good actor. Sorry.



I'm late seeing this, but that guy got owned so hard I think his computer exploded.


----------



## Intrepid (Aug 29, 2006)

Why are Lee and Gai's tightsuits blue instead of green?


----------



## geG (Aug 29, 2006)

Because... your TV sucks?


----------



## ThE oNe (Aug 29, 2006)

Hmm, might as well post my thoughts on this.

So a few points I'd like to say:

*#1 - Don't hate on the voice actors*
I've seen people say things like, "Wow, Neji's VA sucks" or something like that.  Unless you're under 13, you gotta realize these are just people trying to make a living and you can't expect them to quit just because the fans don't think they're as good as the original.  THe truth is they're doing the best they can, and it's not right to bash them for whatever's wrong with the dub.  I know it may be hard to sympathize when certain VA's (*cough* Gaara / Liam *cough*) sound like they're 12 years old, but for the most part, what I said is true.  If you're having a hard time with that, just visit the threads for certain VA"s and you'll get it.

*#2 - Don't have unreasonable expectations*
You can't expect every VA to know Japanese, you can't expect the dubbers to not censor some extreme stuff.  I'm sure if the general public was okay with excessive blood, they would leave it in.  But if you want to blame someone for censorship, blame society and leave it at that.  There's no point in blaming Cartoon Network or whoever.  THey're just doing what people will accept.  If people were fine with excessive blood, they wouldn't censor it.  Same with swearing.

*#3 - Realize that the dub is not nearly as bad as it could have been* 
It's true that the VA's sometimes exaggerate the wrong portions of the word, or some specks of blood are cut, but it's remarkable that for the most part, the spirit of the show has been kept.  We cringe because we've seen the originals.  I also cringed way back when I watched DBZ after watching the originals.  But when I originally watched DBZ as a dub, I didn't have a problem.  It's because we know about the original that Naruto seems so awful.  It's actually not too bad at all.


----------



## geG (Aug 29, 2006)

Liam only acts 12 because he's awesome that way.


----------



## koao (Aug 30, 2006)

I think the English dub is not as bad.

What is bad is the UK dub.

Luckily, I am not in UK!

Poor UK Naruto fans... they have to see Naruto-freeze-frame no jutsu!


----------



## Sabakuyu (Aug 30, 2006)

koao said:
			
		

> I think the English dub is not as bad.
> 
> What is bad is the UK dub.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Jetix messed Naruto up pretty bad. I don't know whether to laugh or cry about the horrible editing. They shouldn't show an anime that is going to be pretty violent and throws sharp objects or swing things at people if they're going to ruin the whole aspect of it.


----------



## gokuden553 (Sep 2, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> This isn't a complaint as much as it is a question.
> 
> In the Naruto dub (or dubs in general), do the voice actors do the reading/recording for the dubbed episode AND the uncut episode at the same time?
> 
> ...



VIZ did a Funimation on you: All deleted scenes and blood added back in... with the edited script used and only a few words altered into the mix 

Now that I think about it, don't you think VIZ would be clever enough to make an slightly more accurate script instead of pulling off something Funimation would do and re-use an already 50/50 translated dub script 

I saw the Naruto Uncut Dubbed eps on youtube.com so I already know what they did it it

... So much for you hoping it would turn out awsome like the Inuyasha dub script was, with lots of swearing and forbidden words... and lets not forget that "Damn You To Hell" quote said nearly every 5mins


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Sep 2, 2006)

> The person who directs the Hebrew dub came to some israely Naruto form I'm in, and she's all righteous about censorship like, "I don't want my children to be exposed to such violence" and such... She said it's gonna be censored further (they're using the American version) even.... Now I'm afraid the Hebrew dub will end up like the British.



....And why is she directing it? Hmm?



> Now that I think about it, don't you think VIZ would be clever enough to make an slightly more accurate script instead of pulling off something Funimation would do and re-use an already 50/50 translated dub script


Well..I don't know much Japanese so I really don't know how good the scripts are when compared to the fansubs and the RAWs. So yeah =P


----------



## Aavion (Sep 2, 2006)

Damnit, they've ruined Naruto in the English version. Now the video games that they're making have Naruto saying "Believe it, believe it, believe it". It gets so damn tiring to hear him say that over and over. 

/rant


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Sep 2, 2006)

Aavion said:
			
		

> Damnit, they've ruined Naruto in the English version. Now the video games that they're making have Naruto saying "Believe it, believe it, believe it". It gets so damn tiring to hear him say that over and over.
> 
> /rant



Take a little look at this.
this one?
this one?
this one?

Now I want you to tell me if the Naruto dub is bad.


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Sep 2, 2006)

Aavion said:
			
		

> Damnit, they've ruined Naruto in the English version. Now the video games that they're making have Naruto saying "Believe it, believe it, believe it". It gets so damn tiring to hear him say that over and over.
> 
> /rant


 Dude, in the original, Naruto spams "dattebayo" 5x times than dub Naruto spams "believe it".


----------



## escamoh (Sep 3, 2006)

Well for me the difference was that I never noticed he said "dattebayo" so it was never annoying for me. Only after I found out he actually says dattebayo did I start to notice though it wasn't really that annoying.

Beleive it was more annoying in the beggining of the show but it's a good thing he hardly says it anymore.


----------



## gaarabiju (Sep 3, 2006)

(THIS IS GONNA BE A BONE BURNER)
ok where to begin ah I know

first I hate it when naruto says believe it

Kiba is voiced by bobcat golgawaith the worst sounding voice actor

Ive herd tsunades voice she sounds like a southern crack whore

jiriya sounds like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so does the frog boss(I always 4get his name)

orochimaru sounds the same as rock lee I mean what did they run out of a budget? on what a crappy script

last thing is that every one sounds like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and the japanese version is waaaaaaay better


----------



## Shiron (Sep 3, 2006)

gaarabiju said:
			
		

> (THIS IS GONNA BE A BONE BURNER)
> ok where to begin ah I know
> 
> first I hate it when naruto says believe it
> ...


 How have you heard Jiraiya's, Tsunade's, and Gamabunta's voices, when none of them have shown up (at least for longer than 5 seconds) in the dub yet?

And I pretty much disagree with one you think everyone sounds like. I think the VAs are doing an awesome job.


----------



## gaarabiju (Sep 3, 2006)

I herd their voices through naruto ultimate ninja 4 ps2 and they all have the same voices as in the anime


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Sep 3, 2006)

Jiraiya's and Gamabunta's voices can be heard in the PS2 game.  I'm not really a fan of either of the voices, though...Gamabunta's is pretty bad, and Jiraiya's is so-so.


----------



## gaarabiju (Sep 3, 2006)

plus I herd an interview and they braught the girl that is gonna play tsunade and she was from the south and it doesnt sound right


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Sep 3, 2006)

gaarabiju said:
			
		

> (THIS IS GONNA BE A BONE BURNER)
> ok where to begin ah I know
> 
> first I hate it when naruto says believe it
> ...



Give me 5 seconds to make you look like a complete ass.
LET'S FIGHTING, LOVE!
LET'S FIGHTING, LOVE!
LET'S FIGHTING, LOVE!

LET'S FIGHTING, LOVE!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 3, 2006)

gaarabiju said:
			
		

> plus I herd an interview and they braught the girl that is gonna play tsunade and she was from texas eww texas
> 
> I especialy hate the fact that they gave birth to satan(GW bush)



So because a guy was born there they all suck? Nevermind the fact that they gave some of the best support to the victims of Katrina. 

Besides, Texas is where Funimation is based and they and the actors that voice them make some of the best dubs (FMA, FMP, Desert Punk, Samurai 7, YYH)

Don't go bashing the whole because of a few. It's as retarded as saying all anime is just like DBZ and Pokemon.


----------



## gaarabiju (Sep 3, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:
			
		

> Give me 5 seconds to make you look like a complete ass.
> LET'S FIGHTING, LOVE!
> LET'S FIGHTING, LOVE!
> LET'S FIGHTING, LOVE!
> ...



how is this makin me look like an ass its about one piece and im takin about naruto


----------



## gokuden553 (Sep 3, 2006)

I do have a complaint about Naruto Uncut Boxset 1 or Naruto Unleashed as it was called in the U.K.

I hated how VIZ did a Funimation on us, All deleted scenes and blood were added back in... with the edited script used and only a few words altered into the mix 

Now that I think about it, don't you think VIZ would be clever enough to make an slightly more accurate script instead of pulling off something Funimation would do and re-use an already 50/50 translated dub script, just like the Uncut DBZ DVD's had 

I saw the Naruto Uncut Dubbed eps on  so I already know what they did it it

... So much for me hoping it would turn out awsome like the Inuyasha dub script was, with lots of swearing and forbidden words... and lets not forget that "Damn You To Hell" quote said nearly every 5mins


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Sep 3, 2006)

The script was edited?  I didn't realize the script was changed for the TV version...


----------



## Shiron (Sep 3, 2006)

gaarabiju said:
			
		

> how is this makin me look like an ass its about one piece and im takin about naruto


 The point was that the Naruto dub isn't bad. A bad dub is one like One Piece's.

You're complaining about extremely minor things (the VAs being bad), when the dub could be much, much worse; it could have been as bad as One Piece's (in which guns were turned into super-soakers, people were "sent to the dungeon" instead of shot, entire arcs were skipped, a certain character was turned into an Iceburg, all blood was cut out, all Japanese writing was cut out, along with alot of the english, the whole pointless Navy/Marine thing, Luffy being caught hanging on Crocodile's hook instead of being impaled by it, ect., ect.).


----------



## Rukie (Sep 3, 2006)

gaarabiju said:
			
		

> (THIS IS GONNA BE A BONE BURNER)
> ok where to begin ah I know
> 
> first I hate it when naruto says believe it
> ...


NARUTO HARDLY EVER SAYS BELIEVE IT ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!  

Kiba's voice is one of the better voices, and I've met his VA (just yesterday, in fact), and he's awesome.

TSUNADE'S VA HASN'T EVEN BEEN CHOSEN YET.  

Now Jiraya, he also HAS NOT MADE AN APPEARANCE IN THE DUB YET, but his voice in the PS2 game does suck. Gamabunta, I can't quite remember what he sounded like in the PS2 game, but I don't think I had a problem with his voice.

Orochimaru sounds nothing like Lee. I think that complaint may need a little explainging, because I hear no similarity in their voices.


----------



## gokuden553 (Sep 3, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:
			
		

> The script was edited?  I didn't realize the script was changed for the TV version...



It was only a bit with slang words such as Butt, Demolish and many others... VIZ didn't change Sasuke's "And to Destroy a certain someone" in the Uncut Boxset... they left him saying it instead of the word Kill 

It's a funimation trick at best


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Sep 3, 2006)

gaarabiju said:
			
		

> how is this makin me look like an ass its about one piece and im takin about naruto



Your kidding right.  

4Kids took One Piece and raped it up the ass, and your complaining about a bunch of pointless crap. The Naruto dub is perfectly fine, your just a stupid Narutard that wouldn't know bad dubbing even if it came out of your ass.


----------



## gaarabiju (Sep 3, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> The point was that the Naruto dub isn't bad. A bad dub is one like One Piece's.
> 
> You're complaining about extremely minor things (the VAs being bad), when the dub could be much, much worse; it could have been as bad as One Piece's.



thats true but still it is annoying including the fact thet the frog bosses name was changet to botso and he sounds like a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that wound will never heal anyway I dun watch one piece cuz the dubbing is horrible 4 kids sux the only good anime on tv is inuyasha cuz it has swearin


----------



## Rukie (Sep 3, 2006)

gaarabiju said:
			
		

> thats true but still it is annoying including the fact thet the frog bosses name was changet to botso and he sounds like a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that wound will never heal anyway I dun watch one piece cuz the dubbing is horrible 4 kids sux the only good anime on tv is inuyasha cuz it has swearin


WHERE ARE YOU GETTING THIS?! Gamabunta's (the frog boss) name hasn't even been mentioned. At all. In the dub, or the game. Where are you getting all these complaints from?


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 3, 2006)

gaarabiju said:
			
		

> plus I herd an interview and they braught the girl that is gonna play tsunade and she was from texas eww texas
> 
> I especialy hate the fact that they gave birth to satan(GW bush)


What's it like being a complete and total retard?


----------



## gaarabiju (Sep 3, 2006)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> What's it like being a complete and total retard?



for your rank you dont seem to know the rules 

no flaming tsk tsk


----------



## Shiron (Sep 3, 2006)

Quoting, since I would like to know too:


			
				Rukie said:
			
		

> WHERE ARE YOU GETTING THIS?! Gamabunta's (the frog boss) name hasn't even been mentioned. At all. In the dub, or the game. Where are you getting all these complaints from?


----------



## gaarabiju (Sep 3, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> WHERE ARE YOU GETTING THIS?! Gamabunta's (the frog boss) name hasn't even been mentioned. At all. In the dub, or the game. Where are you getting all these complaints from?



yes in the game his second secret techneque is  "I'm counting on you botso" then he accedentaly summons the tadpole

XD love that


----------



## gaarabiju (Sep 3, 2006)

and please stop lowering my rep for this thread


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 3, 2006)

gaarabiju said:
			
		

> for your rank you dont seem to know the rules
> 
> no flaming tsk tsk



You flammed any users on thie board who are from Texas then make this BS statement?


----------



## gaarabiju (Sep 3, 2006)

I did not quote it if I did


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 3, 2006)

Then let me quote it for you.



> plus I herd an interview and they braught the girl that is gonna play tsunade and she was from texas eww texas
> 
> I especialy hate the fact that they gave birth to satan(GW bush)





> no flaming tsk tsk



Practice what you preach.


----------



## gaarabiju (Sep 3, 2006)

ok I made a mistake I edited it  problem solved


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Sep 3, 2006)

gaarabiju said:
			
		

> and please stop lowering my rep for this thread



I'll give you a list of reasons on why you desurve down reps.

*Reasons why gaarabiju should be down rep*
1) Wouldn't know bad dubbing if it came out of his ass
2) Insulted the Naruto dub
3) Is a stupid and spoiled Narutard
4) Double posts
5) Whining about reps
6) Insulted Texas

Is that enough reasons for you?


----------



## Rukie (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm from Texas, and I felt slightly insulted when you said that.

Second, it's your hearing that seems to be the problem; that, or they might not enunciate it well enough. In the PS2 game, he doesn't say "bosto." He's saying "Boss Toad." He's calling Gamabunta the same thing you do. So you see, they haven't renamed anyone yet.


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Sep 3, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:
			
		

> I'll give you a list of reasons on why you desurve down reps.
> 
> *Reasons why gaarabiju should be down rep*
> 1) Wouldn't know bad dubbing if it came out of his ass
> ...


 You forgot whining about rep.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Sep 3, 2006)

gaarabiju said:
			
		

> yes in the game his second secret techneque is  "I'm counting on you botso" then he accedentaly summons the tadpole
> 
> XD love that


He says 'Boss Toad'.  =)


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 3, 2006)

gaarabiju said:
			
		

> for your rank you dont seem to know the rules
> 
> no flaming tsk tsk


It's not a flame, it's an honest question.  I want to know.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 3, 2006)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> It's not a flame, it's an honest question.  I want to know.




Hey Danny Lilithborne, why do you suck so much?!


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 3, 2006)

Zaxxon said:
			
		

> Hey Danny Lilithborne, why do you suck so much?!


It's a living.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Sep 4, 2006)

Pyroneko 28 said:
			
		

> You forgot whining about rep.



I will add that in.  



> Hey Danny Lilithborne, why do you suck so much?!



You want me to make a list on why *YOU *suck?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 4, 2006)

Okay, let's not turn this thread into something else now...



			
				gokuden553 said:
			
		

> I hated how VIZ did a Funimation on us, All deleted scenes and blood were added back in... with the edited script used and only a few words altered into the mix
> 
> Now that I think about it, don't you think VIZ would be clever enough to make an slightly more accurate script instead of pulling off something Funimation would do and re-use an already 50/50 translated dub script, just like the Uncut DBZ DVD's had


I read about that too and that's quite disappointing. Hopefully the next uncut boxset will have altered dialogue. But at least they don't use dubtitles for the Japanese audio right?


----------



## escamoh (Sep 4, 2006)

I love how in a thread made for complaining about the dub, every time someone says something negative about it everyone jumps on him with "look at what they did to One Piece" lol.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 4, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> I love how in a thread made for complaining about the dub, every time someone says something negative about it everyone jumps on him with "look at what they did to One Piece" lol.


lol, but it's too much fun. XD


----------



## LiamOBrien (Sep 4, 2006)

ryne11 said:
			
		

> ^Ya, just because something else is bad, does not mean that having something else is less bad
> Getting your legs chopped of is bad, but so is getting your balls electricuted.
> 
> 
> ...




What about getting your balls electrocuted while watching One Piece?


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 4, 2006)

LiamOBrien said:
			
		

> What about getting your balls electrocuted while watching One Piece?



That'd be the ultimate form of torture. Terrorists should take note of this.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Sep 4, 2006)

LiamOBrien said:
			
		

> What about getting your balls electrocuted while watching One Piece?





> That'd be the ultimate form of torture. Terrorists should take note of this.



One Piece fans don't complain about perfectly good dubs.
One Piece fans arn't rude and spoiled like Narutards.
One Piece fans don't have to deal with pointless fillers.
One Piece fans arn't stupid.
Pirates > Ninjas

You can't beat the truth.


----------



## geG (Sep 4, 2006)

"Onepiecetards" doesn't quite have the same ring to it...


----------



## tangoOFDOOM (Sep 4, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:
			
		

> Pirates > Ninjas
> 
> You can't beat the truth.


 WHOO!!! Sry...I guess i'm kinda raping this thread. There's a lot of pages to this. Hmr...


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 4, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:
			
		

> One Piece fans don't complain about perfectly good dubs.
> One Piece fans arn't rude and spoiled like Narutards.
> One Piece fans don't have to deal with pointless fillers.
> One Piece fans arn't stupid.
> ...



I was only talking about the dub, cuz that's the only horrible thing One Piece has to offer. Everything else about the series is FAN-FUCKING-TASTIC!!!!!


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Sep 4, 2006)

The Naruto dub is fine. Period.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 4, 2006)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:
			
		

> The Naruto dub is fine. Period.


I agree.
(And welcome to the forums!)


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Sep 4, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> I was only talking about the dub, cuz that's the only horrible thing One Piece has to offer. Everything else about the series is FAN-FUCKING-TASTIC!!!!!



Sorry about that then. I though you were bashing One Piece in general.


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 5, 2006)

LiamOBrien said:
			
		

> What about getting your balls electrocuted while watching One Piece?



It makes the One Piece Dub experience more enjoyable


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 5, 2006)

I for one like the Naruto Dub!

(course, I've never seen the original) SO SUE ME!!!


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Sep 5, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> I agree.
> (And welcome to the forums!)



Thank you.


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 7, 2006)

Zaxxon said:
			
		

> I for one like the Naruto Dub!
> 
> (*course, I've never seen the original*) SO SUE ME!!!




There's really not much difference.


----------



## MiNaC (Sep 8, 2006)

Besides the censorship.. Shino's voice is by far the worst octave I've ever heard.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Sep 8, 2006)

MiNaC said:
			
		

> Besides the censorship.. Shino's voice is by far the worst octave I've ever heard.


I was watching episode 23 dubbed on Youtube yesterday (it was on CN, but I missed it because of my stepbrother.  ><) and when I first heard Shino's voice, I paused it, then rewound it and watched that scene again.
I think I'm still in shock about how horrible his voice is.  O_O
And his voice is completely different in the PS2 game, so...I'm just confused.  =P


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Sep 8, 2006)

MiNaC said:
			
		

> Besides the censorship.. Shino's voice is by far the worst octave I've ever heard.



Just think of it this way, it could be a lot worse.

*4Kids*


----------



## geG (Sep 8, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:
			
		

> I was watching episode 23 dubbed on Youtube yesterday (it was on CN, but I missed it because of my stepbrother.  ><) and when I first heard Shino's voice, I paused it, then rewound it and watched that scene again.
> I think I'm still in shock about how horrible his voice is.  O_O
> And his voice is completely different in the PS2 game, so...I'm just confused.  =P


He was voiced by Sam Regal in episodes 23 and 24. He's been voiced by Derek Stephen Prince since then.

Sam's voice is better. =/


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Sep 8, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> He was voiced by Sam Regal in episodes 23 and 24. He's been voiced by Derek Stephen Prince since then.
> 
> Sam's voice is better. =/


Ah.  That makes sense then.

I don't remember his other voice; I haven't heard it in a while.  All I remember was that it was pretty different than the voice in episode 23.  And that I didn't like it that much either.


----------



## King Speed (Sep 8, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:
			
		

> Just think of it this way, it could be a lot worse.
> 
> *4Kids*




it does get worse.....much worse....

jetix!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Sep 8, 2006)

dan_457 said:
			
		

> it does get worse.....much worse....
> 
> jetix!


Nah, Jetix isn't as bad as 4Kids dubs.  4Kids cuts out entire arcs, makes really really bad puns, screws with voices, everything...


----------



## DeathkillerD (Sep 8, 2006)

are you guys still complaining about the Dub!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Sep 8, 2006)

DeathkillerD said:
			
		

> Jesus Tittyfucking Christ are you guys still complaining about the Dub!


This _is_ a thread for dub complaints, you know...=P


----------



## King Speed (Sep 8, 2006)

Jesus tittyfucking christ? XD

Maybe he missed the complaints part >.>


----------



## berserkchip (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi there.

wait.... naruto english dub..... complaints???

what's their to complain about?

I've seen both versions of naruto and I must say, the english casters chose many talented voice actors and a lot of them have similar voice tones to the japaneese voice actors.

and I also love how the english version of naruto helps you understand the behavior of some of the characters. like might guy for example. I had dificulty understanding what was wrong with him until I saw the english guy. by the way? english guy rules!

and the english rock lee for that matter is also great. I love how rock lee never uses abrieveations in his sentences. like instead of "what's so funny!?" he says, "what is so funny?!" I love that!. also, I love how they change the lines around to make them cooler.

I'll admit, "believe it" gets annoying after a while. but isn't the direct translation of dattebayo, definatly? can you imagine naruto saying definatly over and over again? can anybody say RAIN MAN?

the best voice actor in the show has got to be kakashi. he has perfectly grasped that character. and the fact that kakashi wears a mask over his mouth just ties the ribbon. he can act with out having to worry about matching lips. although, I did notice that the english naruto was edited so that the mouths do match the english voices. I love technollogy.

in conclusion, anyone who's original language is english should not be "complaining" about anything in the naruto english version. the language switch does not affect the MAIN story anyhow, and thats all that matters.


----------



## Hietozephyr (Sep 8, 2006)

*HEY!*

hey, wats up?


----------



## Hietozephyr (Sep 8, 2006)

*HI!*

Is every1 str8?


----------



## berserkchip (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi there.

judging by a lot of the signature pictures on a lot of the avatars on this site, I'd say no.

and you broke the UNIVERSAL RULE of no double posting.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Sep 8, 2006)

dan_457 said:
			
		

> it does get worse.....much worse....
> 
> jetix!



a mini-essay on possible reasons for Sakura to have fallen in love with Sasuke
Doesn't get any worse then that.



> are you guys still complaining about the Dub!


Nah. Most of us are people who support the dub. We just pop up when anyone makes a stupid statement about the dub.


----------



## berserkchip (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi there.

Thank you! Somebody gets me! no one at my school like the english dub except for me.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 8, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:
			
		

> Nah. Most of us are people who support the dub. We just pop up when anyone makes a stupid statement about the dub.


 Yup. 
*Waits for unsuspecting victims.*


----------



## Hietozephyr (Sep 9, 2006)

berserkchip said:
			
		

> Hi there.
> 
> judging by a lot of the signature pictures on a lot of the avatars on this site, I'd say no.
> 
> and you broke the UNIVERSAL RULE of no double posting.



EDIT:   sry


----------



## TsunadeSama (Sep 10, 2006)

I actualy thin the dub is better then most Amarican dubs like the ones made by 4kids entertainment to be exact I mean the voices are done well and they kept all of the original names.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 10, 2006)

Anyone on Naruto dub voice someone in Bleach?


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2006)

From the premiere episode, Johnny Young Basch (Grass ninja in episode 34) and Kate Higgins (Sakura). I think there are more than that. I know Stephanie Sheh (Hinata) is voicing Orihime.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 10, 2006)

Basch is Ichigo's voice right?

Best VA ever.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 10, 2006)

It also credits Liam O'Brien as doing the English adaptation, although he's not listed as a voice.


----------



## omarnegima (Sep 11, 2006)

naruto's voice is so retarted in dub and if i have to hear "beleive it" in that _horrible_ _throaty_ voice agiain im gonna punch myself.


----------



## geG (Sep 11, 2006)

*cracks fingers* Show time.

*deep breath* DATTEBAYO DATTEBAYO DATTEBAYO DATTEBAYO DATTEBAYO

See how annoying that is? "Believe it" is said much less frequently.


----------



## Rukie (Sep 11, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> *cracks fingers* Show time.
> 
> *deep breath* DATTEBAYO DATTEBAYO DATTEBAYO DATTEBAYO DATTEBAYO
> 
> See how annoying that is? "Believe it" is said much less frequently.


At least, NOW it is.


----------



## tennesay (Sep 11, 2006)

Also it helps if you can't really understand it, meaning it is just part of the speech and doesn't mean anything because your watching a subbed anime and you don't now any of the nuances or pecularities of that language's speech patterns or styles.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Sep 11, 2006)

omarnegima said:
			
		

> naruto's voice is so retarted in dub and if i have to hear "beleive it" in that _horrible_ _throaty_ voice agiain im gonna punch myself.



Take a good look at my sig. That's all I have to say.


----------



## ShadowDreamer (Sep 14, 2006)

At some point [in the dubbed version I watch], the subtitles don't even show. That or only the Chinese one comes up.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Sep 15, 2006)

Those are the episodes that come with chinese subtitles.


----------



## gokuden553 (Sep 16, 2006)

The One Piece dub is much worse than the Naruto dub is.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 16, 2006)

^ We know lol

Also, you might wanna consider making your sig smaller cause of the new sig rule before a mod see's it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 20, 2006)

I feel sorry for the German Naruto fans. Especially with an opening like this. 


Here is a cheap montage some guy made to Whipping Post from Fillmore and goddamn I love Duane Allman on this track


----------



## geG (Sep 20, 2006)

Now we know what kind of opening Naruto would have if 4Kids dubbed it.


----------



## gokuden553 (Sep 20, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for the German Naruto fans. Especially with an opening like this.
> 
> 
> Here is a cheap montage some guy made to Whipping Post from Fillmore and goddamn I love Duane Allman on this track



Lolz even they say "Believe it" in the intro, looks like they've had some tips from VIZ


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## nwoppertje (Sep 20, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for the German Naruto fans. Especially with an opening like this.
> 
> 
> Here is a cheap montage some guy made to Whipping Post from Fillmore and goddamn I love Duane Allman on this track



Damn....just......damn!
What the hell....  

'Sasoeke'


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 20, 2006)

Did they get Ali K to do the theme?

NARUTO - I'm on my way!
NARUTO - I'll be okay!

BWAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## gokuden553 (Sep 20, 2006)

Lolz that's funny, we need more WTF things right now


----------



## Tyderrs (Sep 20, 2006)

u poor poor germans


----------



## Vicious-chan (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone who complains about the english version will now be sent to the German links.. and if they still think English is the worst Dub than they are officially japanophiles and, therefor,to be considered retarded hence forth!


----------



## beautycharmaine (Sep 21, 2006)

what are you guys talking about? Naruto is great.  HOwever, i do feel pity for One piece as it is one of the hit shows from Shonen Jump series.  I did message some ppl in the anime industry and asked them about the posibility of OP being redub; but so far the answer is no because 4kids have own all the lincense for its.  

Maybe someday OP will get redub but the day isn't anytime soon, it could be the next 5-10 years, just like Crayon Shin-Chan.


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 21, 2006)

Of course maybe the Germans enjoy it...


----------



## Fojos (Sep 21, 2006)

Dubs are always bad, kthx. Not because they're dubbed, but because japanese voiceactors are way better, and that's their living.


----------



## JJ (Sep 21, 2006)

Fojos said:
			
		

> Dubs are always bad, kthx. Not because they're dubbed, but because japanese voiceactors are way better, and that's their living.



I'll always say this, would you know a bad Japanese voice actor if you heard one?  Dubs aren't always bad.  Cowboy Bebop's English dub (for example) is considered superior to the Japanese even by the Japanese.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Sep 21, 2006)

Fojos said:
			
		

> Dubs are always bad, kthx. Not because they're dubbed, but because japanese voiceactors are way better, and that's their living.



you're so a japanophile, and therefor, an idiot

and Cowboy Bebop did have a slight advantage... the characters, style, etc were all based off of more American culture/society...


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, its obvious that the downfall of Naruto will be because of the english dubbed version MuwhAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  (yes it does suck japanese FTW!)


----------



## Vicious-chan (Sep 22, 2006)

Japanophile, that's all, and you've automatically lost all credibility


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 22, 2006)

Toshabi said:
			
		

> Ok, its obvious that the downfall of Naruto will be because of the english dubbed version MuwhAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  (yes it does suck japanese FTW!)





I'd call that thriving


----------



## Guerriero (Sep 22, 2006)

The English Dub of Naruto is not horrible. Its actually pretty good. its one of the better dubs i have seen made. It will not cause a downfall & there will be no downfall anyways.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 22, 2006)

> It will not cause a downfall & there will be no downfall anyways.


If you're reffering to Naruto as a whole not just the dub, I wouldn't be too sure of that with the current state of the anime+manga.


----------



## geG (Sep 22, 2006)

The manga's picking up finally. If anything brings the fall of Naruto, it will be the fillers.


----------



## Guerriero (Sep 22, 2006)

Exactly, but the Dub. I hope they stop with the fillers too. It is getting on my last nerves.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, it does suck. I swear to god, you can make a grown man cry by tying him up and playing "BELIEVE IT!" over and over.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 24, 2006)

Bro Tai Jr. said:
			
		

> Yeah, it does suck. I swear to god, you can make a grown man cry by tying him up and playing "BELIEVE IT!" over and over.



Actually, he barely says it that much anymore. I can't believe I'm actually going to say this in this section, but I'm actually starting to miss it a little.


----------



## geG (Sep 24, 2006)

It just goes to show you most people bashing the dub haven't seen it since the first episode.


----------



## Maniac Killer (Sep 24, 2006)

I just realized....dub naruto.....is voiced......is voiced by a fat lady........


----------



## Shiron (Sep 24, 2006)

Bro Tai Jr. said:
			
		

> Yeah, it does suck. I swear to god, you can make a grown man cry by tying him up and playing "Dattebayo!" over and over.


 Corrected. 

(Nauto hardly says Believe it any more in the dub. However, Naruto continues to say Dattebayo constantly in the sub. So your "Believe It" point really doesn't mean anything. Not to mention that if you think the dub sucks just because of that, then...)


----------



## Karin Maaka (Sep 24, 2006)

Maniac Killer said:
			
		

> I just realized....dub naruto.....is voiced......is voiced by a fat lady........



Y'know, your signature with the picture of the baby sums up perfectly of what my reply to you would be.


----------



## poppin123 (Sep 29, 2006)

I went from the dubbed eps to the japanese ones, and i'll agree with the majority here saying that almost any dub is going to be < original.


----------



## Rukie (Sep 29, 2006)

sakura_5020 said:
			
		

> I think the dub is horrible... I was searching for a Naruto episode once and clicked a link for a dub. Unfortunately, I heard sakura's voice. So Naruto's voice is probably even worse.


You know, you shouldn't judge based on one voice.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Sep 29, 2006)

sakura_5020 said:
			
		

> I think the dub is horrible... I was searching for a Naruto episode once and clicked a link for a dub. Unfortunately, I heard sakura's voice. So Naruto's voice is probably even worse.



Ever heard of the One Piece dub?


----------



## escamoh (Sep 29, 2006)

Dude seriously, chill with posting the One Piece stuff.

This is a NARUTO dub section.

And it's not like it's countering his post anyway.


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 29, 2006)

What Esca said. We already know the OP dub sucks.


----------



## i.Hyuuga (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't like the dub. It's sooo... bleh? Lol. I hate the way they pronouce the names.
Nah-Roo-To.
Sas-Kay.
Sa-Ku-Ra.
Hin-na-ta.
Sheesh !!


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 30, 2006)

i.Hyuuga said:
			
		

> I don't like the dub. It's sooo... bleh? Lol. I hate the way they pronouce the names.
> Nah-Roo-To.
> Sas-Kay.
> Sa-Ku-Ra.
> ...


Could be worse.  They could pronounce Jounouchi Katsuya "Joey Wheeler".

"Doing this Brooklyn accent makes it difficult to concentrate on card games!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 30, 2006)

bootz0rs said:
			
		

> What Esca said. We already know the OP dub sucks.



OP sucks.



			
				Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> Could be worse.  They could pronounce Jounouchi Katsuya "Joey Wheeler".
> 
> "Doing this Brooklyn accent makes it difficult to concentrate on card games!"



Makes me wish I had watched the sub, but back then I didn't have a way.



			
				i.Hyuuga said:
			
		

> I don't like the dub. It's sooo... bleh? Lol. I hate the way they pronouce the names.
> Nah-Roo-To.
> Sas-Kay.
> Sa-Ku-Ra.
> ...



All of those sound right to me, only the announcer before the show really pronounces them wrong.


----------



## geG (Sep 30, 2006)

i.Hyuuga said:
			
		

> I don't like the dub. It's sooo... bleh? Lol. I hate the way they pronouce the names.
> Nah-Roo-To.
> Sas-Kay.
> Sa-Ku-Ra.
> ...


Maybe that's because.... that's how the names are meant to be pronounced?


----------



## escamoh (Sep 30, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:
			
		

> OP sucks.


 .


----------



## tab (Sep 30, 2006)

No. You know what sucks? Naruto's fanbase.


=\


----------



## geG (Sep 30, 2006)

Fanboyism/elitism in general sucks.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 30, 2006)

happycat said:
			
		

> No. You know what sucks? Naruto's fanbase.
> 
> 
> =\


Which explains why you're on a forum dedicated to the show


----------



## tab (Sep 30, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:
			
		

> Which explains why you're on a forum dedicated to the show



No, I'm just saying in general.


Then again it's rare to find a decent fanbase so I guess I can't blame anyone in particular.


----------



## TheAlmightyOverlord (Sep 30, 2006)

NO one can really complain about the OP now, can they...


----------



## Shiron (Sep 30, 2006)

TheAlmightyOverlord said:
			
		

> NO one can really complain about the OP now, can they...


No, but they can still complain about the ED!


----------



## tab (Oct 1, 2006)

"They changed the video around VIZ SUCKS!!!!"


----------



## i.Hyuuga (Oct 1, 2006)

Sasuke is pronouced "Sas-Keh" not "Kay" it's the accents, just annoying !


----------



## Foxeye (Oct 1, 2006)

i.Hyuuga said:
			
		

> Sasuke is pronouced "Sas-Keh" not "Kay" it's the accents, just annoying !



His name is pronounced in the dub the same way as in the Japanese minus actors with Japanese accents.  Or do you want Japanese accents on everyone?


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 1, 2006)

happycat said:
			
		

> No. You know what sucks? Naruto's fanbase.


Whenever I find my anger at Narutards boiling over, I just look at the InuYasha fanbase.  That eases the pain.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 1, 2006)

i.Hyuuga said:
			
		

> Sasuke is pronouced "Sas-Keh" not "Kay" it's the accents, just annoying !


Just quit before you humiliate yourself.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 1, 2006)

i.Hyuuga said:
			
		

> Sasuke is pronouced "Sas-Keh" not "Kay" it's the accents, just annoying !



It's an English dub, do you really expect them to speak fluent Japanese?  

Do you really think that Japanese voice actors can speak fluent English?
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Just appreciate what you have.


----------



## tennesay (Oct 1, 2006)

You know, if it really bothers you so much have you ever considered not watching it? I was annoyed at first, but I am okay simply because of the fact that I don't watch the dubbed version at all, well I don't watch alot of anime anymore anyway but thats a different issue.


----------



## XanBcoo (Oct 1, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:
			
		

> Link removed


Hahaha, WHAT are Tina's parent's supposed to be saying?? I can't for the life of me figure it out.

Also, if the VAs started using Japanese accents, that would be the end of the dub. Not even One Peice could top something so pathetic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> Fanboyism/elitism in general sucks.



Which is what I see in the OP, Neji, Hinata fanbase....

Not all people liking those things are like that, but an overwhelming number are.


----------



## xeene uchiha (Oct 1, 2006)

hey i love naruto..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2006)

xeene uchiha said:
			
		

> hey i love naruto..



Wow, one of the most profound first posts in history. Let's wait for new gems from this master of introductions...


----------



## IveGotCandy (Oct 1, 2006)

And now some spam to dispell all the awkward:


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 1, 2006)

'K then...

...Naruto looks retarded in that xD


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 2, 2006)

Toshabi said:
			
		

> Besides who watches the English dubbed anyways?


People who aren't Narutards.


----------



## Thepimpinest (Oct 3, 2006)

The dub is alright


----------



## Thepimpinest (Oct 3, 2006)

I like the japanese better


----------



## [Uchiha]Madara (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry to say but Dub sux, I'm totally disappointed, especially in the voice of Orochimaru, sounded like gaylord no1...really sad, rating => 2/10


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 3, 2006)

[Uchiha]Madara said:
			
		

> Sorry to say but Dub sux, I'm totally disappointed, especially in the voice of Orochimaru, sounded like gaylord no1...really sad, rating => 2/10



Objection!


----------



## [Uchiha]Madara (Oct 3, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:
			
		

> Objection!



I don't really blame the VA, it just doesn't fit...

After I compared it with the real Japanese voices I couldn't find any similar act. It's just my opinion, nothing personal vs. VA so stop being a bitch about it. 

And it's a complaint thread after all.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 3, 2006)

[Uchiha]Madara said:
			
		

> After I compared it with the real Japanese voices I couldn't find any similar act. It's just my opinion, nothing personal vs. VA so stop being a bitch about it.



I just find it so outlandish that you would say that the dub is horrible, just because there was one voice that you didn't like. I don't know about you, but his voice matches very well to Orochimaru's character. 

Let me ask you this as well, what's to hate about the dub? They keep a lot of the blood, they keep the original opening, they keep the original background music, they keep a lot of the original content, and etc! To say that the dub is horrible, just because there was a voice that you didn't like, is just being a Narutard. If you want to see bad dubbing, then take a look at my sig.



> And it's a complaint thread after all.



And I have all rights to express my opinion as well.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 3, 2006)

[Uchiha]Madara said:
			
		

> I don't really blame the VA, it just doesn't fit...
> 
> After I compared it with the real Japanese voices I couldn't find any similar act. It's just my opinion, nothing personal vs. VA so stop being a bitch about it.
> 
> And it's a complaint thread after all.



Oro's voice doesn't fit compared to the Japanese voice, but it fits the character. Feminine, sadistic, sneaky...
Therefore, it does fit.

If everyone sounded like the japanese, they would all sound like they were 20... 

Dub voices need to match the character, not the original Japanese voice.


----------



## [Uchiha]Madara (Oct 4, 2006)

Well that's not what I meant, Dub is ok, just the voices suck, the only 2 voices I somehow found ok were Sakuras and Sasukes so far out of the 8-9 I heard and Oro's was worst.

And no, Oro's voice shouldn't sound feminine at all wtF, make him even more gay then? His Japanese voice is perfect for him, sounds like 40-50 years old voice like it should while the Dubbed sounds like in the 20's + gayish. The only time it should sound younger is when he speaks to Sarutobi after his body replacement.


----------



## geG (Oct 4, 2006)

So you're saying Orochimaru's Japanese voice doesn't sound feminine?


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 4, 2006)

[Uchiha]Madara said:
			
		

> Well that's not what I meant, Dub is ok...





			
				[Uchiha]Madara said:
			
		

> Sorry to say but Dub sux...



Make up your mind already!


----------



## Foxeye (Oct 4, 2006)

I haven't heard Orochimaru's Japanese voice, but I heard he's voiced by an old woman.  So why someone complaining over it is weird to me.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 4, 2006)

^ What you heard is true. 

It's kinda funny how people complain about the fact that the English VA for Naruto is female and likes the Japanese one better because of that very reason.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 4, 2006)

[Uchiha]Madara said:
			
		

> blah


That hole you're digging for yourself looks quite nice.


----------



## Bad Pornography (Oct 4, 2006)

my brain can't cope with two or three voices for the same person!  lool

Besides, japanese gives it the authenticity!


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 4, 2006)

> And no, Oro's voice shouldn't sound feminine at all wtF, make him even more gay then? His Japanese voice is perfect for him, sounds like 40-50 years old voice like it should while the Dubbed sounds like in the 20's + gayish. The only time it should sound younger is when he speaks to Sarutobi after his body replacement.


He's supposed to sound feminine... from what I've heard, he speaks woman japanese, so how do you transfer that over to english, a language that has the same pronouns for both sexes?
A feminine voice.

And it's a common fact that Orochimaru has one of the best dub voices, so stop asking people to kill you.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 4, 2006)

You all are gonna look at me like "What the hell", but I'm actually starting to miss "Believe it" and the "Rocks" theme.  Hard to say this, but I preferred hearing them and though they became annoying at times, I got used to hearing "Believe it" every few minues and the "Rocks" theme.  It was one of the ways I could define the U.S. version of Naruto.  Him not saying it on the recent episodes seems kind of....out of place in my opinion.  I personally hope he drops the "B I" bomb a few more times and bring back "Rocks."  If I wanted to hear Haruka Kanata, I'd watch the Japanese episodes of Naruto, though it's still good the dub-access only fans can hear it.


----------



## Dave (Oct 4, 2006)

i dont like the hair of kakashi.....its to long and unlike the manga


----------



## geG (Oct 4, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> You all are gonna look at me like "What the hell", but I'm actually starting to miss "Believe it" and the "Rocks" theme.  Hard to say this, but I preferred hearing them and though they became annoying at times, I got used to hearing "Believe it" every few minues and the "Rocks" theme.  It was one of the ways I could define the U.S. version of Naruto.  Him not saying it on the recent episodes seems kind of....out of place in my opinion.  I personally hope he drops the "B I" bomb a few more times and bring back "Rocks."  If I wanted to hear Haruka Kanata, I'd watch the Japanese episodes of Naruto, though it's still good the dub-access only fans can hear it.


You mean Rise?


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, that's the one.


----------



## Thepimpinest (Oct 4, 2006)

the dub is alright


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 4, 2006)

We heard you on the last page... Don't spam...


----------



## Chee (Oct 4, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:
			
		

> i dont like the hair of kakashi.....its to long and unlike the manga



Yea, sometimes it seems like it's completely vertical!


----------



## JJ (Oct 4, 2006)

Foxeye said:
			
		

> I haven't heard Orochimaru's Japanese voice, but I heard he's voiced by an old woman.  So why someone complaining over it is weird to me.



Yeah strange irony. Oro's Japanese voice is a woman while Oro's English VA is a man.  

The problem with complaints is that it seems that the expectation is that they want the company to find a voice actor that sounds like the Japanese instead of finding one that fits the character. I've heard both and I feel that Steve Blum brings a unique voice to the character.  




			
				ryne11 said:
			
		

> Dub voices need to match the character, not the original Japanese voice.



Can't argue with that.


----------



## Mrs.UchihaSasuke (Oct 4, 2006)

I hate the voice actor for Jiraya!!!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 4, 2006)

Why?  I think it's pretty good.


----------



## Mrs.UchihaSasuke (Oct 4, 2006)

It is just compared to the original version it is bad.Well to me it is bad but I guess everyone is diff. and this is just my opinion.some pplz agree some dont.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 4, 2006)

^Yo, fix the sig


----------



## Shiron (Oct 4, 2006)

sasukes1lover said:
			
		

> It is just compared to the original version it is bad.Well to me it is bad but I guess everyone is diff. and this is just my opinion.some pplz agree some dont.


In that case, I feel like quoting ryne:
[Shiawase] Happiness! Promo.mkv


			
				ryne11 said:
			
		

> Dub voices need to match the character, not the original Japanese voice.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 4, 2006)

I do like Jiraiya's voice, but when I heard him I thought to myself that there would be about 15,000 angry Internet nerds instantly registering their disgust on message boards everywhere.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 4, 2006)

^You win!!

Of the millions of people in the USA, and probably.... 100,000 (guess) that watch the sub, 15,000 could be angry Narutards that like to whine about everything that doesn't match with the Japanese version


----------



## Gamble (Oct 4, 2006)

I personally think all the dubs fit pretty well..except Naruto's 

I really think they could have found a better VA, but overall for the whole series I think the dubs are pretty good. To whoever said they didn't like Jiraiya's dub...I think it's the best in the series O.o


----------



## Rukie (Oct 4, 2006)

ryne11 said:
			
		

> Dub voices need to match the character, not the original Japanese voice.


Exactly. When I first heard Jiraya's dub voice (both serious and perverted), I thought to myself that it doesn't sound very much like the Japanes Jiraya. At the same time, however, I thought to myself "this _is_ Jiraya!" because his voice was just that perfect for the part.


----------



## Croagunk (Oct 5, 2006)

The dub, as far as dubs go, is really good. The only part I dislike the SLIGHTEST bit is Naruto's voice. And not because of the way the English VA sounds, but because the Japanese VA's voice fits the character so _well_, and hearing "ttebayo" every five seconds is really, really cool.


----------



## [Uchiha]Madara (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't freakin care if it fits the character or not, if the voice is not the original characters then it SUX, period.


----------



## Foxeye (Oct 5, 2006)

[Uchiha]Madara said:
			
		

> I don't freakin care if it fits the character or not, if the voice is not the original characters then it SUX, period.



So do you think that the current voices of Mickey Mouse, Donald, Duck, and Bugs Bunny automatically suck since they aren't the original voices?  Or does everyone who's ever done West Side Story need to be like the original Broadway cast exactly?  Learn about acting before you judge things.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 5, 2006)

> I don't freakin care if it fits the character or not, if the voice is not the original characters then it SUX, period.


So basically what you're saying is that you're a closed minded Narutard who likes to troll.

*hands you a new shovel*


----------



## Shiron (Oct 5, 2006)

[Uchiha]Madara said:
			
		

> I don't freakin care if it fits the character or not, if the voice is not the original characters then it SUX, period.


It other words... you're a Japanophile.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 5, 2006)

[Uchiha]Madara said:
			
		

> I don't freakin care if it fits the character or not, if the voice is not the original characters then it SUX, period.


1. Sorry, you're still retarded.

2. I noticed you turned off your rep.  Wimp.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 6, 2006)

The dub is ok so far, and their new intro rocks.


----------



## [Uchiha]Madara (Oct 6, 2006)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> 1. Sorry, you're still retarded.
> 
> 2. I noticed you turned off your rep.  Wimp.



Rep is stupid and for children just like you.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 6, 2006)

[Uchiha]Madara said:
			
		

> Rep is stupid and for children just like you.


...

WOW YOU SURE SHOWED ME


----------



## Mrs.UchihaSasuke (Oct 6, 2006)

I like the dub but some things I can't stand I guess I am just one of those ppl 
who will always like the original more.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 7, 2006)

[Uchiha]Madara said:
			
		

> I don't freakin care if it fits the character or not, if the voice is not the original characters then it SUX, period.



wow you're an idiot


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 7, 2006)

[Uchiha]Madara said:
			
		

> I don't freakin care if it fits the character or not, if the voice is not the original characters then it SUX, period.




OMG......... Laughing  ...........coughing  ..........dieing


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 7, 2006)

i decided to watch the naruto on cartoon network once and the voce i just couldnt stand was gai's and itachi's voice


----------



## Foxeye (Oct 7, 2006)

Psysalis said:
			
		

> i decided to watch the naruto on cartoon network once and the voce i just couldnt stand was gai's and itachi's voice



You know, Itachi only said about 5-8 words.  He may be cast by somebody else later like with what happened with Master Kurenai and Shino.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 7, 2006)

Psysalis said:
			
		

> i decided to watch the naruto on cartoon network once and the voce i just couldnt stand was gai's and itachi's voice


Yes, it's completely smart base our opinion of Itachi's voice on thirty seconds of screentime

My god, I'm becoming a nazi because of you dub-bashers


----------



## Hylian (Oct 7, 2006)

Psysalis said:
			
		

> i decided to watch the naruto on cartoon network once and the voce i just couldnt stand was gai's and itachi's voice



itachi's voice is temporary. and i think gai's voice is hilarious, u should see
him with lee


----------



## Rukie (Oct 7, 2006)

Psysalis said:
			
		

> i decided to watch the naruto on cartoon network once and the voce i just couldnt stand was gai's and itachi's voice


Ironic, considering that they're played by the same VA (though the Itachi voice was a temperary thing, and they'll find a real VA for him once he truely comes into play).


----------



## Mrs.UchihaSasuke (Oct 7, 2006)

Pplz I thought this was a DUB COMPLAINT Thread!!!=p


----------



## Shiron (Oct 7, 2006)

sasukes1lover said:
			
		

> Pplz I thought this was a DUB COMPLAINT Thread!!!=p


Yes, it is. However, that doesn't stop us from pointing out how rediculous some of these complaints are.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 7, 2006)

Dammit, sasukes1lover, fix your sig!!

It is still a complaint thread.

Here's mine:
They couldn't keep in that small bit of blood from when Gekkou slashed Baki... Nazi dubbers


----------



## runethe1st (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 7, 2006)

Come again?


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 8, 2006)

_Objection!_


----------



## Foxeye (Oct 8, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:
			
		

> Dammit, sasukes1lover, fix your sig!!
> 
> It is still a complaint thread.
> 
> ...



You're aware that the dubbers and CN's standards people are two different entities right?


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 8, 2006)

Foxeye said:
			
		

> You're aware that the dubbers and CN's standards people are two different entities right?


Yes, but I just don't understand why they allow the globs of blood in the Chuunin exam, but not the little droplets in the latest episode


----------



## VideoSpud (Oct 8, 2006)

Teh English Dubs suck. They have some girl do Naruto's voice. -_- Srsly, if they want the voice of a 12 year-old boy for an Anime, why don't they just find a boy that will voice act for them, instead of always using women for men characters. o.O


----------



## Chee (Oct 8, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:
			
		

> Yes, but I just don't understand why they allow the globs of blood in the Chuunin exam, but not the little droplets in the latest episode



Globs of blood that are in motion, or in use are harder or likely to be edited out.
As for the blood Baki was edited out since well: the sword didn't pentrate his skin too far, so the blood isn't nesscessary and doesn't play a role in the battle. Also, the frames were all the same (except for his moving mouth) when they showed the blood was easier to edit out.

Make sense?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 8, 2006)

I guess... =\

Look, I turned VideoSpud's bar red!!
Yay, me!


----------



## Chee (Oct 8, 2006)

I guess she was the only one in the Auditions that did well...

Hey look I turned his bar 2 greens!
Kick ass! (Congrats on the 900th post. XD)


----------



## VideoSpud (Oct 8, 2006)

That really sucks...

Hey, I did nothin'.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 8, 2006)

VideoSpud said:
			
		

> Teh English Dubs suck. They have some girl do Naruto's voice. -_- Srsly, if they want the voice of a 12 year-old boy for an Anime, why don't they just find a boy that will voice act for them, instead of always using women for men characters. o.O


...Since you didn't get it, I'll suppose I'll tell you; you do know that Naruto's seiyuu (Japanese voice actor) is a girl too, right?


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 8, 2006)

VideoSpud said:
			
		

> Teh English Dubs suck. They have some girl do Naruto's voice. -_- Srsly, if they want the voice of a 12 year-old boy for an Anime, why don't they just find a boy that will voice act for them, instead of always using women for men characters. o.O


Here's the funny thing about using boys to be the voice of boys.  There's this thing called puberty; you might have heard of it?


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 8, 2006)

VideoSpud said:
			
		

> Teh English Dubs suck. They have some girl do Naruto's voice. -_- Srsly, if they want the voice of a 12 year-old boy for an Anime, why don't they just find a boy that will voice act for them, instead of always using women for men characters. o.O



Junko Takeuchi, the girl in the middle of the picture, does the Japanese voice for Naruto.



If I were you, I would feel pretty stupid.



			
				VideoSpud said:
			
		

> Hey, I did nothin'.


You acted like a Narutard, so accept the fact that you will be down repped for your stupidity.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 8, 2006)

Rikki-Lee said:
			
		

> Hey look I turned his bar 2 greens!


You plus repped him? o_O


----------



## Angel Haiku (Oct 8, 2006)

Naruto's voice in the dub is by a woman.I think she is in her 30's.So don't get mad because of how the voice sound it's alot of strain to make a girl sound more like a guy!


----------



## Rukie (Oct 8, 2006)

Angel Haiku said:
			
		

> Naruto's voice in the dub is by a woman.I think she is in her 30's.So don't get mad because of how the voice sound it's alot of strain to make a girl sound more like a guy!


Actually, I think Maile's much older than "in her thirties."   >.<


----------



## Trippy (Oct 8, 2006)

I can't stand any of the voices in the dub version. After watching all the episodes that are out right now all in sub-titles, i got way to used to they're original/intended voice. i can't stand watching the dubs, any of it. Makes me laugh 

I don't think i would mind nearly as much if i started out watching the dubbed version, not knowing what they should sound like


----------



## Shiron (Oct 8, 2006)

Trippy said:
			
		

> I don't think i would mind nearly as much if i started out watching the dubbed version, not knowing what they *should sound like*


 Hmm, I feel like quoting ryne again:
D o w n l o a d ? ? ?


			
				ryne11 said:
			
		

> Dub voices need to match the character, not the original Japanese voice.


The English VAs should not try to be some stupid imitations of the seiyuus (Japanese VAs); they should just work their hardest on matching the characters, which, IMO, they do. The seiyuu voices don't always fit the characters they voice, you know? Now, I'm not saing that the English VAs do, but just that the seiyuu are just as fallible as their English VA counterparts are.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 8, 2006)

True.

If the dub were trying so hard to imitate the original, they may as well just show the Jap. episodes altogether and drop the dubs. The same goes for any dubbed anime. If it were trying to emulate its Japanese counterpart, that defeats the purpose of it being a dub in the first place. The only dub people seem to complain about on a high extent is One Piece, yet I don't get the reasons why. So a cigarette is now a lollipop; on DBZ they wouldn't have put the cigarette in at all. One Piece's dub seems to be like the DBZ dub of this generation since people complain about it so much.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 8, 2006)

Smash, you fail at life.


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2006)

A lolipop is not the only thing wrong with the One Piece dub. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 8, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> If the dub were trying so hard to imitate the original, they may as well just show the Jap. episodes altogether and drop the dubs. The same goes for any dubbed anime. If it were trying to emulate its Japanese counterpart, that defeats the purpose of it being a dub in the first place. The only dub people seem to complain about on a high extent is One Piece, yet I don't get the reasons why. So a cigarette is now a lollipop; on DBZ they wouldn't have put the cigarette in at all. One Piece's dub seems to be like the DBZ dub of this generation since people complain about it so much.


There were quite a few more edits to One Piece then that:
-All blood was cut out.
-Guns were turned into super-soakers
-Entire arcs (Little Garden) were skipped
-Laboon, a whale, was turned into an iceburg and had his arc skipped entirely.
-and many more edits:
paper link

And personally, I'd rather have had Sanji's cigarette entirely cut out, then have it be turned into a lollipop. =/


----------



## Ninetailer9 (Oct 8, 2006)

I can live with the dub as long as they don't change the rasengan to "spiral sphere".


----------



## Shiron (Oct 8, 2006)

Ninetailer9 said:
			
		

> I can live with the dub as long as they don't change the rasengan to "spiral sphere".


What would be wrong with that? That _is_ the translation, after all.


----------



## Foxeye (Oct 8, 2006)

VideoSpud said:
			
		

> Teh English Dubs suck. They have some girl do Naruto's voice. -_- Srsly, if they want the voice of a 12 year-old boy for an Anime, why don't they just find a boy that will voice act for them, instead of always using women for men characters. o.O



You know that mostly young boys are voiced by women in cartoons right?  Bart, Jimmy Neutron, Timmy Turner, all the male Rugrats are voiced by women.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 8, 2006)

> I can live with the dub as long as they don't change the rasengan to "spiral sphere".


That's the literal translation, though

Would you rather it be Power Strike?


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 8, 2006)

Geez, Sasuke's VA looks like he wants to eat your soul.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 9, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:
			
		

> Smash, you fail at life.



Hey, I'm not into One Piece to begin with; I just get tired of people complaining of the cuts. It's no different than the people who complain about small changes in the Naruto dub. DBZ was hacked and cut in the US, yet it survived...somewhat.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm waiting for BlueNinja44 to sign on and tear your face off

You can't compare cuts and edits in One Piece to anything else in the world


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 9, 2006)

Know what; let's not let this turn into some huge argument over One Piece's cuts when this is supposed to be about Naruto. The people can complain about the cuts all they won't, and they still probably won't get changed. If someone wants to lay into me about how One Piece's dub is beyond comparison as far as cuts and edits, then let them do so. It's not going to change my opinion, however.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 9, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> The only dub people seem to complain about on a high extent is One Piece, yet I don't get the reasons why. So a cigarette is now a lollipop; on DBZ they wouldn't have put the cigarette in at all. One Piece's dub seems to be like the DBZ dub of this generation since people complain about it so much.



My goodness... where to begin!








But no, I totally agree with you! About *600 edits*, and *over 30 episodes skiped*, isn't much at all!

You want to see more? *Take a look at my sig.* Then you will understand.

EDIT:
And Let's not forget about the awesome voice acting!

You mean thats not what happened?


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've seen all of those images and more on One Piece dub/sub comparison videos on YouTube. This is nothing new.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 9, 2006)

So you're saying that 600 edits and over 30 episodes skiped "is nothing new"?

Are you on crack?!


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm saying get over it; if they wanted to change it so it was more like the original, they would've done that a long time ago. I'm no heretic just because I don't think One Piece is this godawful piece of crap dub that everyone else believes it is.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 9, 2006)

smash, you're comparing the one piece dub with dbz? first of all, one piece
skipped 30+ episodes, dbz skipped NONE. and it has nowhere near the amount of cuts onepiece has

and dubs shouldn't just show the japanese subs if they want to stay close to the original. look at naruto, that show has BARELY any edits, again no episodes skipped, didnt change any of the names (ZOLO, CHARGER), much better voice actors, and used the original music.

look at how much more popular naruto is here than onepiece, while in japan it's the other way around since they didn't ruin onepiece

edit: 1000th post


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 9, 2006)

What's your point?

You all just want me to agree and hop on the bandwagon and say that One Piece is a horrible dub.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 9, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> What's your point?
> 
> You all just want me to agree and hop on the bandwagon and say that One Piece is a horrible dub.


...Because it _did_ get a horrible dub. I'm not seeing how it could much worse, save more episode skips and such. If you consider the One Piece dub an okay dub, than practically anything is an okay dub in your book.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 9, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> I'm no heretic just because I don't think One Piece is this godawful piece of crap dub that everyone else believes it is.


You obviously are.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 9, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> What's your point?
> 
> You all just want me to agree and hop on the bandwagon and say that One Piece is a horrible dub.



what do u mean what's my point?

and one piece IS a horrible dub. if it wasn't, there wouldnt be a 'bandwagon'
to begin with..


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 9, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> ...Because it _did_ get a horrible dub. I'm not seeing how it could much worse, save more episode skips and such. If you consider the One Piece dub an okay dub, than practically anything is an okay dub in your book.



Not once did I say it was an ok dub. I'm not even into One Piece, as I've mentioned. I just think it's dumb how you all believe EVERYONE should just drop down and agree as a whole that the One Piece dub has nothing good about it. Sure, the cuts in OP may be excessive, but what anime DOESN'T have cuts in it, even if they aren't as extreme as many of you make them out to be?


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 9, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> What's your point?
> 
> You all just want me to agree and hop on the bandwagon and say that One Piece is a horrible dub.


I just find it so outlandish that you would actually compare the One Piece dub to the DBZ dub! Did Funimation ever edit out all reference of Japanese culture in DBZ? Did Funimation ever edit out english words in DBZ? Did Funimation ever edit rice balls to dounuts in DBZ? The DBZ dub is nothing compared to what 4Kids did to One Piece. I want you to show me ONE edit from the DBZ dub that's worse then 

The Naruto dub is a great dub. Viz keeps the blood, cultural referance, original opening, and a lot of the original content. Hell, compared to Dub Piece, the Naruto dub is like a fricken Miyazaki film!

So don't compare the One Piece dub to the DBZ dub. That's just stupid.



			
				Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> I'm saying get over it


You're very close to getting down repped...


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 9, 2006)

Down repped because I do not agree, right?


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 9, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> Down repped because I do not agree, right?



No, because your statements are starting to get very outlandish.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 9, 2006)

And the comments of everyone else who is trying to get me to think otherwise are not outlandish?

How so?


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 9, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:
			
		

> I just find it so outlandish that you would actually compare the One Piece dub to the DBZ dub! Did Funimation ever edit out all reference of Japanese culture in DBZ? Did Funimation ever edit out english words in DBZ? Did Funimation ever edit rice balls to dounuts in DBZ? The DBZ dub is nothing compared to what 4Kids did to One Piece. I want you to show me ONE edit from the DBZ dub that's worse then
> 
> The Naruto dub is a great dub. Viz keeps the blood, cultural referance, original opening, and a lot of the original content. Hell, compared to Dub Piece, the Naruto dub is like a fricken Miyazaki film!
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 9, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> And the comments of everyone else who is trying to get me to think otherwise are not outlandish?



We have been simply proving to you why the One Piece dub is worse then other dubs. If you find that outlandish then I don't know what to say. 



			
				Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> How so?


Must I repeat myself?


			
				BlueNinja44 said:
			
		

> I just find it so outlandish that you would actually compare the One Piece dub to the DBZ dub! Did Funimation ever edit out all reference of Japanese culture in DBZ? Did Funimation ever edit out english words in DBZ? Did Funimation ever edit rice balls to dounuts in DBZ? The DBZ dub is nothing compared to what 4Kids did to One Piece. I want you to show me ONE edit from the DBZ dub that's worse then
> 
> The Naruto dub is a great dub. Viz keeps the blood, cultural referance, original opening, and a lot of the original content. Hell, compared to Dub Piece, the Naruto dub is like a fricken Miyazaki film!
> 
> So don't compare the One Piece dub to the DBZ dub. That's just stupid.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 9, 2006)

I kinda feel where Smash is coming from, though.  It is a little irritating to blast dub haters with "It's not as bad as One Piece dub" when all that has to be said is "You're retarded, die".`


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 9, 2006)

It's pointless; people can have their opinions whatever they may be. I don't watch One Piece nor do I wish to, and if people want to blast it and call it a horrible dub, let them do so, but I don't have to agree with them.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd like to make a motion to ban all One Piece Talk from this thread.

That is all.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 11, 2006)

One Piece sucks all together. So stop talking about it.

Caught my first glimpse of the Naruto dub last week, thought the voice actors for Naruto, Sakura, Sasuke and Kakashi are horrible, but Zabuza and Haku have good VA's. So, uh, after like 6 episodes of trying to get used to it, I have decided to not believe in the Naruto Dub, therefore it does not exist to me.


----------



## tab (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess it's just frustrating to see people trash a dub that is actually true to the original, while getting the truly awful dub. (Just because you don't like One Piece doesn't mean you can ignore it has a truly vile dub while the one people seem to bash the most is a fucking good one)

Also Ronin if you didn't like the voices for about 6 episodes I would try giving a recent episode a chance. They've really improved. 

I will just never understand why people hate good dubs. Suck it up and stop crying.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 11, 2006)

No, my problem lies in that I don't really like Naruto.


----------



## Foxeye (Oct 11, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> No, my problem lies in that I don't really like Naruto.



And yet you're on a Naruto message board.  THat's kind of weird.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 11, 2006)

Foxeye said:
			
		

> And yet you're on a Naruto message board.  THat's kind of weird.



What even weirder is I am an Admin on a Naruto Forum, when I don't really like Naruto. Don't get me wrong, I used to love it. But reading other mangas just shows me how poor it is.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 11, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> One Piece sucks all together. So stop talking about it.
> 
> Caught my first glimpse of the Naruto dub last week, thought the voice actors for Naruto, Sakura, Sasuke and Kakashi are horrible, but Zabuza and Haku have good VA's. So, uh, after like 6 episodes of trying to get used to it, I have decided to not believe in the Naruto Dub, therefore it does not exist to me.



Ignore the first 26 episodes if you want to see the quality of the dub


----------



## geG (Oct 11, 2006)

ryne11 said:
			
		

> Ignore the first 26 episodes if you want to see the quality of the dub


Exactly. The voice acting doesn't really get good until later on.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 11, 2006)

That'd be the same case if someone didn't like the Jap. Naruto and everyone said wait until they get into the Chuunin Arc and beyond when they start getting better.

As far as names go, the only two that are audibly pronounced differently in the sub and dub are Hinata and Shikamaru, but that's about it.

By the way, is it true that in the English dub, they cut out the scene where Naruto stabbed himself? I can't understand why when they're taking such leaps in the dub where they are now.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 11, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> By the way, is it true that in the English dub, they cut out the scene where Naruto stabbed himself? I can't understand why when they're taking such leaps in the dub where they are now.



In the English version, you don't see the actual penetration of the blade and the initial blood splatter.  You see the blade fly and the scene turns to red, then shows Naruto's pained face just like in the original except without the blood flying.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 11, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> By the way, is it true that in the English dub, they cut out the scene where Naruto stabbed himself? I can't understand why when they're taking such leaps in the dub where they are now.


It wasn't taken out
It was in the Jetix version, but not in the American

It was edited because it's a very violent image to some kids...

Cartoon Network could get sued if they showed it in it's entirety


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 11, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:
			
		

> It wasn't taken out
> It was in the Jetix version, but not in the American
> 
> It was edited because it's a very violent image to some kids...
> ...


And yet they don't care about episode 53 much..Speaking of 53, did anyone catch the part where Sexy Naruto's lower torso was covered up by the clouds? Odd for a dub that's actually good. Thank God for CN, or else we'd have...:amazed JETIX!


----------



## Chee (Oct 11, 2006)

Yea, I'm suprised by the lack of edits in episode 53. I'm guessing their getting looser on the editing, which is very good.


----------



## Foxeye (Oct 11, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:
			
		

> It wasn't taken out
> It was in the Jetix version, but not in the American
> 
> It was edited because it's a very violent image to some kids...
> ...



Hey, I told my friend about that scene and he felt it was disturbing, and he watches horror movies, so it's no surprise.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 11, 2006)

Neji Kun said:
			
		

> And yet they don't care about episode 53 much..Speaking of 53, did anyone catch the part where Sexy Naruto's lower torso was covered up by the clouds? Odd for a dub that's actually good. Thank God for CN, or else we'd have...:amazed JETIX!


Well I doubt anyone would expect them to put in a half naked woman...

Jetix will probably cut that scene out =\


----------



## JJ (Oct 11, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> Exactly. The voice acting doesn't really get good until later on.




The 26 episode mark was when they changed voice directors too.


----------



## Chee (Oct 11, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:
			
		

> Well I doubt anyone would expect them to put in a half naked woman...
> 
> Jetix will probably cut that scene out =\



They probably wouldn't even air the episode,  



			
				JediJaina said:
			
		

> The 26 episode mark was when they changed voice directors too.



Noticed some difference in thier voice actor choices.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 11, 2006)

Foxeye said:
			
		

> Hey, I told my friend about that scene and he felt it was disturbing, and he watches horror movies, so it's no surprise.



To be honest, American television often "cleans up" violent scenes like this in all types of visual media, particularly in shows that air in prime time regardless of the channel.  If CN didn't clean it up, it would be considered too disturbing for American prime time televition and would have to be moved to late night, which would hinder their ability to draw in a larger audience.  It's all about the balance of drawing in the largest American crowd as possible while still leaving the anime as intact as possible.  I think CN is doing a good job at that balancing act.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 11, 2006)

...I don't really see how the "Naruto stabbing his hand" scene was that disturbing. =/ The only reason it was cut out was that back then, Naruto had a TV Y7 rating. If it had a TV PG rating back then, like it does now, then I don't think that it would have been cut out.


----------



## tab (Oct 11, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> ...I don't really see how the "Naruto stabbing his hand" scene was that disturbing. =/ The only reason it was cut out was that back then, Naruto had a TV Y7 rating. If it had a TV PG rating back then, like it does now, then I don't think that it would have been cut out.




Indeed.  Even though Toonami went ahead and gave it the TVPG rating, for the first several episodes it was edited for a TVY7 audience.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 12, 2006)

Rikki-Lee said:
			
		

> Yea, I'm suprised by the lack of edits in episode 53. I'm guessing their getting looser on the editing, which is very good.



Ya, all they edited was cleavage and boobies and Sexy Naruto's lower half.
And a retarted nose bleed or 2.


----------



## Foxeye (Oct 12, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> ...I don't really see how the "Naruto stabbing his hand" scene was that disturbing. =/ The only reason it was cut out was that back then, Naruto had a TV Y7 rating. If it had a TV PG rating back then, like it does now, then I don't think that it would have been cut out.



The show always had a TVPG rating.  Had it been TVY7 they wouldn't have even implied it like they did.  



> Well I doubt anyone would expect them to put in a half naked woman...
> 
> Jetix will probably cut that scene out =\



I thought England was more lax on that sort of thing compared to the States.


----------



## escamoh (Oct 12, 2006)

^ It's cause it's Jetix...it's targeted to a younger audience.


----------



## sasukes_girl_07 (Oct 12, 2006)

i hate freaking dubed crap.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 12, 2006)

sasukes_girl_07 said:
			
		

> i hate freaking dubed crap.


I hate freaking yuo.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 12, 2006)

sasukes_girl_07 said:
			
		

> i hate freaking dubed crap.



No, no, too easy 

I'll just neg you and be on my merry way xD


----------



## Hylian (Oct 12, 2006)

well maybe she only watches bad dubs like one piece.

if you're taking about naruto, then you're just an ignorant dub basher
who doesn't know what shes saying


----------



## escamoh (Oct 12, 2006)

^ You're saying it's not ok for people to have an opinion and hate the dub?


----------



## Hylian (Oct 12, 2006)

no, it's just that there are alot of people who just bash a dub because
it's a dub. no matter how good it is


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 12, 2006)

Such as a certain other anime we all know of that you all as a whole seem to bash no matter what because of some cuts (30 episodes, so what?! Don't like it, don't watch the dub)

I won't say the name, but "they" know what I'm talking about.


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> Such as a certain other anime we all know of that you all as a whole seem to bash no matter what because of some cuts (30 episodes, so what?! Don't like it, don't watch the dub)
> 
> I won't say the name, but "they" know what I'm talking about.


It's because it is literally _the_ worst dub ever. People are gonna complain about something like that.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 12, 2006)

But once again, that's just based on what the majority says and their facts, but it's not a proven fact that it's a horrible dub. I mean, what do you say to the dub access only fans of OP? Just don't watch it? People make complaints about Naruto for their own reasons, yet no one flies off the handle like members do when they discuss OP, but we're getting off topic.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 12, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:
			
		

> Such as a certain other anime we all know of that you all as a whole seem to bash no matter what because of some cuts (30 episodes, so what?! Don't like it, don't watch the dub)
> 
> I won't say the name, but "they" know what I'm talking about.



but that's because that IS a horrible dub. one of the worst i've ever seen. and the 30+ episodes taken out is only one of the many problems that dub has

u are seriously the only person i know that actually thinks onepiece is a good dub. and dont even compare the naruto dub with it..


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey, not once did I say I liked the dub. I don't watch OP; but it's pointless to continue this. You won't convince me to think otherwise despite these mountains of evidence, so it makes no sense to continue.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 12, 2006)

Guys. Stop. Talking. About. Fucking. One Piece.


----------



## Razza (Oct 12, 2006)

Don't like Naruto's voice in english. Don't like the fact that they try to translate the Jutsu names into english. It sounds wrong as hell.

Other then that, I'm good. Very good dub overall.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 12, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Guys. Stop. Talking. About. Fucking. One Piece.


What he said

This is for Naruto complaints.

And guys, stop trying to talk to Smash, anyway.  He's not going to accept it anytime soon.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 12, 2006)

This isn't really about the American dub exactly, it's the English dub, Jetix style. 

[rant]Why the HELL do they edit all most everything out!? I mean, come on here! They edit out the weapons, which, I think, is WORSE than turning guns into toys *coughOnePiececough*. They even edit out where Sarutobi smokes! It's ENGLAND, people, they're a LOT more sensitive than us, which I think GOD there's Cartoon Network. Second of all, they do the CRAPPIEST editings EVER! ex: Still images when a character is talking. Another thing, they get SO iffed if they even notice one BIT of sexuality in there. then again, I'll never understand british people[/rant]

As for the American dubs, why did they give Sakura and Ino such annoying voices? I'm not trying to insult the VAs here, but they don't sound like they should. Also, why did they have to give Chouji an even WORSE voice? Also, now that it's rated DS (no clue what that means) at LEAST put a little bit of swearing into it for God's sakes, it's becoming a more mature rated anime, you don't have to add things like "fuck" "shit" or "god damnit!" just add something that's appropriate for the older ages and not this weak crap. Besides that, the American dub is all right.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 12, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> It's because it is literally _the_ worst dub ever. People are gonna complain about something like that.


I dunno about that.  I still think Sailor Moon is worse.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 13, 2006)

Onrik said:
			
		

> Don't like Naruto's voice in english. Don't like the fact that they try to translate the Jutsu names into english. It sounds wrong as hell.



Ya, they should leave eberything untranslated A La Kenshin and confuse the hell outta everyone


----------



## This is god (Oct 13, 2006)

Onrik said:
			
		

> Don't like Naruto's voice in english. Don't like the fact that they try to translate the Jutsu names into english. It sounds wrong as hell.



That is a rather good point. I don't see why they have to overuse "jutsu" so much. It's not like they've ever pronounced it properly; they might as well use 'technique,' same number of syllables and there's no silent Ts for them to mispronounce.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 13, 2006)

This is god said:
			
		

> That is a rather good point. I don't see why they have to overuse "jutsu" so much. It's not like they've ever pronounced it properly; they might as well use 'technique,' same number of syllables and there's no silent Ts for them to mispronounce.



I think they should use technique anyway. Why half translate shit? Go the full way. Fucking idiots.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 13, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> I think they should use technique anyway. Why half translate shit? Go the full way. Fucking idiots.




 Wow  

Just wow  

I'm sure you would be a fan of the German Dub then


----------



## LiamOBrien (Oct 13, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> I think they should use technique anyway. Why half translate shit? Go the full way. Fucking idiots.




Man, i hope you guys get this revved up over politics, not just cartoons.


----------



## Echt jetzt (Oct 13, 2006)

I hate the German Dub. Look at the German cuts/edits:

(if it doesn't work for some reason, then copy and paste it)

BTW, the German version is based on the CN version.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 13, 2006)

Neji Kun said:
			
		

> Also, now that it's rated DS (no clue what that means) at LEAST put a little bit of swearing into it for God's sakes, it's becoming a more mature rated anime, you don't have to add things like "fuck" "shit" or "god damnit!" just add something that's appropriate for the older ages and not this weak crap.


DS stands for 'Dialouge' and 'Sexuality'
Dialouge because of Jiraiya's 'nice hands' comment in 53, and sexuality for the same reason, among others.

The swearing has nothing to do with that.  If you ever see 'L' on the V-Chip whateverthehellit'scalledthing then it's going to be a TV-14 rating, and have some swearing


----------



## geG (Oct 13, 2006)

lol at Liam.

As for the rating, shows can still have an L and be rated TV-PG. When IGPX started allowing cussing it was rated TV-PG-L.

Hell, I think it's possible for PG to have all four. Here's Wiki on it:


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2006)

Television's content rating system confuses the heck out of me. I prefer to just ignore them since sometimes their wrong. :|


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 13, 2006)

^Does anyone besides overprotective parents pay attention to them, anyway?

I'm amazed that the First Amendment grants us freedom of speech, but we still can't say 'shit' on television with getting sued.
(South Park being an exception)


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2006)

Just watched that South Park episode with the "shit" in it. Heh, I had to turn if off cause my dad wanted to watch news. 
Anyone know how many times they said "shit"?

Oh, syhte. Getting off topic...


----------



## geG (Oct 13, 2006)

I think the total was 162.


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow. That's a lot of shits. :amazed


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 13, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> I think the total was 162.


Wasn't it around 170?

It's been awhile since I've seen the episode:amazed
Surprising, since it's one of my favorites

But other then that, I've yet to here a cuss word bigger then 'bastard' on Basic Cable =\

Damn Nazi regime

Edit: W00T 1000th POST!!


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2006)

Congrats on your 1,000th post!

Hopefully they will allow "fuck" on TV one day. Comedy Central allows that, but its only late at night *unrated movies only. Sucks.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 13, 2006)

*forgot about Late-Night CC*

I wonder... if the Viz dub gets to the point where the manga is now, after the fillers are done with, what they going to do with the Skeletor look-alike? (can't say his name)

He has some harsh language... among other things...


----------



## geG (Oct 13, 2006)

Not really, unless you've been reading HisshouBuraiKen's translations.

Like it's been said before, there's not _really_ cussing in Japanese. It just depends on the translator.


----------



## Echt jetzt (Oct 13, 2006)

Echt jetzt said:
			
		

> I hate the German Dub. Look at the German cuts/edits:
> 
> (if it doesn't work for some reason, then copy and paste it)
> 
> BTW, the German version is based on the CN version.



Episode 19^^


----------



## Shiron (Oct 13, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:
			
		

> *forgot about Late-Night CC*
> 
> I wonder... if the Viz dub gets to the point where the manga is now, after the fillers are done with, what they going to do with the Skeletor look-alike? (can't say his name)
> 
> He has some harsh language... among other things...


 No, he doesn't (at least not more so than people like Naruto). All of those "fucks" and such are added in by the translators; the Japanese language doesn't really have alot of swear words, and definitely not ones like "fuck."


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 13, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> Not really, unless you've been reading HisshouBuraiKen's translations.
> 
> Like it's been said before, there's not really cussing in Japanese. It just depends on the translator.





			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> No, he doesn't (at least not more so than people like Naruto). All of those "fucks" and such are added in by the translators; the Japanese language doesn't really have alot of swear words, and definitely not ones like "fuck."


Right, I've learned today
Well he still has that other thing... that I can't mention... but involves a scythe


----------



## geG (Oct 13, 2006)

The Japanese anime will probably censor a lot of that anyway.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well I remember VIZ changeing Sasuke's Kuso "Damn It" into "Oh great" in episode 5.


----------



## geG (Oct 13, 2006)

Again, "kuso" can be translated as "damn" or "shit" but it doesn't necessarily mean that. Based just on watching anime it seems to be a very commonly used word, so I doubt it would be considered as "vulgar" as "damn" or "shit".


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 13, 2006)

Censorship!!

Down with the regime!!


----------



## Shiron (Oct 13, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Well I remember VIZ changeing Sasuke's Kuso "Damn It" into "Oh great" in episode 5.


Sounds like an acceptable translation to me; perhaps not as vulgar as some would like, but acceptable.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 13, 2006)

Was the double-post necessary, gokuden?


----------



## Angel Haiku (Oct 13, 2006)

> Edit by Axass - this becomes right now: the official dub complaining thread. If you have some specific complaint feel free to create a thread about it, if you're just making a thread generally saying that the dub sucks for various reasons, please post your thoughts here. Thank you.
> 
> naruto sounds like a 30-year old,sakura sounds like a malay crazy teen and sasuke sounds like a malay soccer fan!
> 
> sickening.




I think I said this before but I will say it again....
Naruto is played by a 30 year old woman!In Japan he is played by a woman!Don't know her age though.
Sakura is played by some lady who I don't bother knowing.
And Sasuke is played by and older guy in the Japan version and some guy again I don't look that up for him and Sakura.
Sorry if this offend's anyone.
Other than that I actually have no complain about the voice's.
They got Orochimaru right.
I think.
Oh well.


----------



## Idealking (Oct 13, 2006)

the german version is worst than american (personaly i like the American Dub) they dont even show blood how is that work goork with no blood?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 13, 2006)

^Have you seen Jetix's dub?

It's worse then the German, imo


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 13, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:


> ^Have you seen Jetix's dub?
> 
> It's worse then the German, imo


Agreed.  From what I can tell, at least the German dub doesn't make really lame obvious edits like freeze-framing and such...


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 13, 2006)

^Exactly!

At least the German looked relatively professional when they erased Zabuza's sword! xD


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 13, 2006)

Shiron said:


> Sounds like an acceptable translation to me; perhaps not as vulgar as some would like, but acceptable.



And then their's Naruto's "Damn, Damn, Damn, Damn, Damn!" in episode 1 after Mizuki says that Naruto is the Kyubi, which was changed by VIZ into "NO, NO, NO, NO, NO!"

You would have thought VIZ should've learnt from their past mistake and gave us a more accurate Uncut dub script (Like Inuyasha had)

Instead of them pulling a Funimation on us, by giving us the same edited dub script with all the deleted scenes and intro/ending put back in it... with only two swear words in sight "Damn he's getting closer by me inch by inch" and "Damn it! Your brutal Haku"


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 14, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> And then their's Naruto's "Damn, Damn, Damn, Damn, Damn!" in episode 1 after Mizuki says that Naruto is the Kyubi, which was changed by VIZ into "NO, NO, NO, NO, NO!"
> 
> You would have thought VIZ should've learnt from their past mistake and gave us a more accurate Uncut dub script (Like Inuyasha had)
> 
> Instead of them pulling a Funimation on us, by giving us the same edited dub script with all the deleted scenes and intro/ending put back in it... with only two swear words in sight "Damn he's getting closer by me inch by inch" and "Damn it! Your brutal Haku"



Ya. That was my only beef with the DVDs


----------



## the_invisible_men (Oct 14, 2006)

Believe it !


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 14, 2006)

You suck. Believe it.


----------



## beautycharmaine (Oct 14, 2006)

I am wodering if we are watching the same English dub version; why do you ppl hate it so much?  maybe u just got to used with the Jap version.  To me the dub is awsome, and yes I watched the Sub version way before Naruto aired on Cartoon Network.  

Well, I might be a little picky whenever Ouran Host club and Mushishi come out in English becuase the original one really grew in me.  

But the dub version is always kick ass, no need to stop/pause in the middle of the scene just to finish read all those LONG lines.


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> And then their's Naruto's "Damn, Damn, Damn, Damn, Damn!" in episode 1 after Mizuki says that Naruto is the Kyubi, which was changed by VIZ into "NO, NO, NO, NO, NO!"
> 
> You would have thought VIZ should've learnt from their past mistake and gave us a more accurate Uncut dub script (Like Inuyasha had)
> 
> Instead of them pulling a Funimation on us, by giving us the same edited dub script with all the deleted scenes and intro/ending put back in it... with only two swear words in sight "Damn he's getting closer by me inch by inch" and "Damn it! Your brutal Haku"



Does cussing really matter that much to you? Like I said, cussing in Japanese is all relevant to the translator.


----------



## Echt jetzt (Oct 14, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> Agreed.  From what I can tell, at least the German dub doesn't make really lame obvious edits like freeze-framing and such...



Actually they do...


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 14, 2006)

ryne11 said:


> Ya. That was my only beef with the DVDs



I'm glad you agree, also their was that error left in the uncut version of episode 3 where Sakura said "You're finished" instead of "You're annoying" and lets not get started going on about Kakashi's insult to Haku about him being a circus clown.

So much for us hoping they'd make a new script from scratch for the uncut dubbed version...


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 14, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> I'm glad you agree, also their was that error left in the uncut version of episode 3 where Sakura said "You're finished" instead of "You're annoying" and lets not get started going on about *Kakashi's insult to Haku about him being a circus clown.*
> 
> So much for us hoping they'd make a new script from scratch for the uncut dubbed version...


........

Was that really said?


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 14, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:


> ........
> 
> Was that really said?



Yes Kakashi said this in the edited and uncut dub versions, "Who are you trying to fool, hiding behind that mask like some circus clown"

Once again this is an error made by VIZ and a pun all the same, since in the Japanese version they just made him say "That Haku's been pulling pranks like this for a long time now"


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 14, 2006)

I really can't remember anything like that o_O

But okay...


----------



## Foxeye (Oct 14, 2006)

Many of the complainers I noticed know nothing about acting either.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 14, 2006)

It's been pointed out on more than one occasion about the acting...


----------



## Kisame. (Oct 14, 2006)

voice acting is my biggest complaint. They suck.


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Yes Kakashi said this in the edited and uncut dub versions, "Who are you trying to fool, hiding behind that mask like some circus clown"
> 
> Once again this is an error made by VIZ and a pun all the same, since in the Japanese version they just made him say "That Haku's been pulling pranks like this for a long time now"



Could you cite the episode it's in? I'd like to hear this "error" for myself, but since you don't seem to know anything about Japanese I doubt it's an actual error Viz made. They have the full Japanese script in front of them, after all. Judging from the Japanese line you wrote, I can't think of any time Kakashi would have said that, and I'm thinking that would probably be a mistake by the fansubs. I've seen more errors from the fansubs than I have from Viz.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 14, 2006)

Geg said:


> Could you cite the episode it's in? I'd like to hear this "error" for myself, but since you don't seem to know anything about Japanese I doubt it's an actual error Viz made. They have the full Japanese script in front of them, after all. Judging from the Japanese line you wrote, I can't think of any time Kakashi would have said that, and I'm thinking that would probably be a mistake by the fansubs. I've seen more errors from the fansubs than I have from Viz.



Proof watch this episode in the link below to see him say it...



And while your at it, check out the other Uncut Naurto episodes to see what I mean when I said "They pulled a Funimation on us"

*Oh and while your at it, it was Sasuke who said that circus clown line... and Kakashi said the other ^^;*


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't really know what that's supposed to mean. You mean how they added in "damn" a few times or something?

Also, my computer's slow at the moment and it's not letting Youtube load. -_-


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 14, 2006)

Ah well when you get the chance to see it load, be sure to see it.


----------



## Jay (Oct 14, 2006)

Basically the english dub is shit I bet all us naruto fans who started off watching it in japanesse will stick with that.
Ill give credit on naruto and sasuke they suit there voices in english but characters like kakashi sound shit and lee and as for shikamaru sounds like a proper gimp.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 14, 2006)

Yondaime** said:


> Basically the english dub is shit I bet all us naruto fans who started off watching it in japanesse will stick with that.


Actually, quite alot of us sub-wathcers/manga-readers think the dub is good.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 14, 2006)

It's good but Iruka in episode 1 didn't seem emotional enough like his Japanese counterpart.


----------



## Foxeye (Oct 14, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> It's been pointed out on more than one occasion about the acting...



That's not what I meant.  What I meant is that none of the complainers know that acting is an art and one makes the character their own.  They are not to imitate someone from Japan.  Anyone who thinks they should, probably is the type who watches a local stage version of "West Side Story" then bitches that the female lead isn't doing it like Natalie Wood.


----------



## XanBcoo (Oct 15, 2006)

Shiron said:


> Actually, quite alot of us sub-wathcers/manga-readers think the dub is good.



Amen. 

It's still my firm belief that anyone who immediately writes off the dub "becuz english suck lolol"  is just a wapanese moron.

Legitimate complaints about the dub are ok though.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm sure the quality of the uncut sub DVDs will increase in the future.
I noticed episode 1 was the same as the special DVD given in the Jump Magazine.

I realize that swearing is not in tha japanese, and vairies by translators, just something about kakashi screaming "Shimata" and the text saying "Darn it" is a little wierd.

Kuso was translated as Damn once, damnit once, Nononononono once, and either darn or darn it the rest. I just like consistency, that is all.

Feel free to flame me, I don't speak japanese.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 15, 2006)

Yondaime** said:


> Basically the english dub is shit I bet all us naruto fans who started off watching it in japanesse will stick with that.


WRONG! </lex_luthor>


----------



## Jay (Oct 15, 2006)

I no dont what your on about by the lex luthor comment but cheers he's a top character.
And as for u that seem to think the englishs dubs are good just because u cant be assed reading the subtittles are just plain wrong! there no way near as good as the original japanesse versions there moves sound well bad like shadow replication technique compared to kage bunshin no jutsu and the way they say there names like sasuke uchiha rather then uchiha sasuke and u think thats sounds good! No sorry but I dont think so.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yondaime** said:


> I no dont what your on about by the lex luthor comment but cheers he's a top character.
> And as for u that seem to think the englishs dubs are good just because u cant be assed reading the subtittles are just plain wrong! there no way near as good as the original japanesse versions there moves sound well bad like shadow replication technique compared to kage bunshin no jutsu and the way they say there names like sasuke uchiha rather then uchiha sasuke and u think thats sounds good! No sorry but I dont think so.



So it is just the fact that you are an eletist prick that hates english that causes you hate for the dub? I see


----------



## Jay (Oct 15, 2006)

ryne11 said:


> So it is just the fact that you are an eletist prick that hates english that causes you hate for the dub? I see



Oh right I wasnt aware that I hate english? Even though I was born and bread in england and have lived here all my life so get your facts right ...BARGA! and just in case you dont know what that means it means your an idiot u prat!


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 15, 2006)

Their's no emotion yet the series is still good.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 15, 2006)

I was just analysing what you said. 

*there no way near as good as the original japanesse versions there moves sound well bad like shadow replication technique compared to kage bunshin no jutsu and the way they say there names like sasuke uchiha rather then uchiha sasuke and u think thats sounds good!*


You prefered japanese technique names to english. Why? you say they sound cooler, therefore should be used. However, yo fail to realise that when you heas a sexy sounding "Katon: Ryuka no Jutsu" all they are hearing is a plain old "Fire Style: Dragon Fire Technique". Kage Bushin IS Shadow Clone and  Uchiha Sasuke IS Sasuke Uchiha. In english, the surname comes last.





gokuden553 said:


> Their's no emotion yet the series is still good.




There is pleny of emotion in the later episodes


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 15, 2006)

Yondaime** said:


> I no dont what your on about by the lex luthor comment but cheers he's a top character.
> And as for u that seem to think the englishs dubs are good just because u cant be assed reading the subtittles are just plain wrong! there no way near as good as the original japanesse versions there moves sound well bad like shadow replication technique compared to kage bunshin no jutsu and the way they say there names like sasuke uchiha rather then uchiha sasuke and u think thats sounds good! No sorry but I dont think so.


You, sir, are a sterotype.  And not a very good one, at that.

Get off your high horse.

Why does it matter so much whether they say "Kage Bunshin" or "Shadow Clone"?
It's literally the same thing, only in a different language.

And is the world going to end because surnames come after your personal name in the West?  They have to make it understandable to kids.  Most kids don't know a lot about Japanese culture, other then 'ninja', 'samurai', and 'anime'.


----------



## Jay (Oct 15, 2006)

> ryne11 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just analysing what you said.
> ...


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 15, 2006)

Their was a time when U.S DBZ fans complained about our Ocean Dub not having any emotion what so ever, and now you get the same thing only that it's Naruto.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 15, 2006)

> Well done for telling me something I allready know. When I look this is the is the dub complaints thread am I wrong so I was stating what I dont like about the dubs forgive me for stating my opinion but I thought this is what this thread was for.
> And u wasnt just analysing what I said at all u said I hate english just because I dont like a japenesse cartoon dubbed in english.
> Even though I am from England so please go home and have a nice big fat mug of shut the f*ck up thanks



It is like trying to debate with an 8 year old.  

 Even though this is a dub complaint thread, people have the right to counter complaints to correct the hatred and come to an understanding. I'm just trying to talk and maybe either get you to change your opinion or atleast accept the reasoning. But nevermind.

Good Day :can



gokuden553 said:


> Their was a time when U.S DBZ fans complained about our Ocean Dub not having any emotion what so ever, and now you get the same thing only that it's Naruto.



I'm going to be a proper English ass here for a moment, dispite the fact that I can't use it properly myself  

I agree with your statement. However, in your previous post. you should have said "Their's was no emotion"  

True, the originall acting in the earlier episodes was below par, especially the Zabuza/Naruto scene(I hope they redo that for the second uncut DVD set) but they have gotten MUCH BETTER at showing emotion in crucial scenes. I loved Naruto in that scene with Rock Lee after his fight with Gaara, and The KabutoxKakashi scene in the hostpial room 


I just want to clarify that I am not being a smug dick as it would appear


----------



## Jay (Oct 15, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Their was a time when U.S DBZ fans complained about our Ocean Dub not having any emotion what so ever, and now you get the same thing only that it's Naruto.



No dont get me wrong I loved Dbz in english thats all I ever watched it in its just naruto Im not to pleased with in english I think they could improve alot of things on it a hell of alot I think it sounds really cheap and corny I think they could of picked better voice actors for a start to suit the characters better for a start the guy who plays kakashi just doesnt suit him and shikamaru just doesnt sound like shikamaru.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 15, 2006)

If anyone thinks the dub mispronounces names, I've just watched a sub and they prounced sasuke and sakura sas-kay and sa-ka-ra. I heard it with my own ears.


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2006)

jadenik said:


> If anyone thinks the dub mispronounces names, I've just watched a sub and they prounced sasuke and sakura sas-kay and sa-ka-ra. I heard it with my own ears.



You've already made a thread about this. Don't post about it again here.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 15, 2006)

jadenik said:


> If anyone thinks the dub mispronounces names, I've just watched a sub and they prounced sasuke and sakura sas-kay and sa-ka-ra. I heard it with my own ears.



And the dub pronounced Sasuke as Sauce-kay... as in tomato sauce


----------



## XanBcoo (Oct 15, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> And the dub pronounced Sasuke as Sauce-kay... as in tomato sauce



Posting this twice doesn't make it true. The dub pronounces his name right.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 15, 2006)

the dub pronouces sasuke right, it's just that dub says it alittle 
slower..


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 15, 2006)

Rikki-Lee said:


> You've already made a thread about this. Don't post about it again here.



That topic has been trashed, so that's why he posted it here instead...


----------



## Shiron (Oct 15, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> That topic has been trashed, so that's why he posted it here instead...


The topic wasn't trashed yet, however, when he posted that. So that's a moot point.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 15, 2006)

But still he wouldn't have posted it here if his topic wasn't transhed.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 15, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> But still he wouldn't have posted it here if his topic wasn't transhed.


...But he posted here before it was, and before HN even posted that he was going to trash it. And it appears he joined just to post that, so how would he have know his topic was going to be trashed (especially since he didn't mean for it to become a complaint thread)? His posting here has nothing to do with his thread being trashed, since he posted here before it was trashed and there was no way for him to know that his thread would end up getting trashed (due to the nature of this forum).

But whatever, this is off-topic.


----------



## Jay (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyway... what he said about the way they say the names is right they do pronouce it as saucekay uchiha or na roo toe uzamaki it just doesnt sound the same.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 15, 2006)

They pronounce everything perfectly.  Haven't you watched it lately?


----------



## XanBcoo (Oct 15, 2006)

Yondaime** said:


> Anyway... what he said about the way they say the names is right they do pronouce it as saucekay uchiha or na roo toe uzamaki it just doesnt sound the same.


Oh FFS...

*The dub pronounces Sasuke's name correctly!*

If you're saying Sass as in sassy, you're wrong. Japanese uses the A vowel similar in sound to the word "sauce".

I feel like I'm wasting my breath.


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, seeing it used in that context, I've finally figured out what FFS means.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 15, 2006)

They pronounce Sasuke's name as Saucekay.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 15, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> They pronounce Sasuke's name as Saucekay.


Yeah, you posted that earlier. Still doesn't mean anything though:
earlier
earlier

That _is_ how you pronounce it.


----------



## XanBcoo (Oct 15, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> They pronounce Sasuke's name as Saucekay.






If you had paid attention to the last 20 or so posts, you'd realize that "saucekay" is (more or less) the correct way to pronounce the name.

I'm starting to suspect that Gokuden is some sort of chat bot...Honestly.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 15, 2006)

^:amazed

I never thought of that!

Him being a chat bot would make sense


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2006)

Especially given the fact that he posted two identical posts a while back.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 15, 2006)

"Chat bot" that's a good one ^^


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 16, 2006)

"Saucekay" isn't exactly right, but whatevs.



Yondaime** said:


> the way they say there names like sasuke uchiha rather then uchiha sasuke and u think thats sounds good! No sorry but I dont think so.


People like this make me wish murder was legal.


----------



## Jay (Oct 16, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:


> They pronounce everything perfectly.  Haven't you watched it lately?



Looks like u need your ears checking then cause I no how they say it and its saucekay and narootoe and it just doesnt fit.



XanBcoo said:


> Oh FFS...
> 
> *The dub pronounces Sasuke's name correctly!*
> 
> ...



Shut up then! (Dattebayo) this is the complaints thread go somewhere else if your not happy about it.



gokuden553 said:


> They pronounce Sasuke's name as Saucekay.



Thankyou somebody who's realistic rather then just proper bumming it



Danny Lilithborne said:


> "Saucekay" isn't exactly right, but whatevs.
> 
> 
> People like this make me wish murder was legal.



Id like to see u try I think your best to just stay at mommas house and carry on watching cartoons at 27 u gimp so your the one who needs to go back to school nerd.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanx Yondaime** I'm glad you agree


----------



## XanBcoo (Oct 16, 2006)

Yondaime** said:


> Looks like u need your ears checking then cause I no how they say it and its saucekay and narootoe and it just doesnt fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't even compile a cohesive English sentence, you pitiful fanboy. I don't see how you can criticize the dub at all. In any case...

The dub is pronouncing everyone's name correctly. I don't care what your opinion of the dub is or what you think of English VAs. It's a fact. 

Accept it.

@gokuden, it doesn't matter if someone agrees with you or not. That doesn't make you correct. The problem is, you want to complain about the dub so badly, you start making things up. It would be one thing if you complained about the actual acting skill involved, or if you didn't like the sound of a particular voice. That at least would merit complaint. But no. You start to tell yourself that "lol teh dub says de names rong", which is completely untrue and based on your own moronic delusions.


----------



## JJ (Oct 16, 2006)

I keep going back to the wisdom that is Liam whenever I read this thread:

.rar"]Airgear_v09_c74[Sc-Scans].rar


----------



## Jay (Oct 16, 2006)

Its a dub at the end of the day xanbcoo or whatever u call yourself u silly little girl so stop being so full of yourself and listen all I am saying is it isnt anywhere near as good as the japanesse version and if your dead certain that thats how u pronouce sasuke and naruto then your obviously from somewhere in america which is what it is dubbed in so no sorry Im affraid your wrong yet again because saucekay isnt proper english so how can u be right? that might be how say it over there but over here and in japan we say sasuke and naruto and let that be the end of it.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 16, 2006)

The pronounciation may not be perfect, but it's pretty good.  They didn't completely screw it up...


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree, despite a few puns inserted half was through the first season it came out really good later on.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 16, 2006)

Everyone bitches if the dub screws up a Japanese pronounciation, yet a japanese actor BUTCHURING and english word or phrase is is perfectly fine.


Man.....


----------



## XanBcoo (Oct 16, 2006)

Yondaime** said:


> Its a dub at the end of the day xanbcoo or whatever u call yourself u silly little girl so stop being so full of yourself and listen all I am saying is it isnt anywhere near as good as the japanesse version and if your dead certain that thats how u pronouce sasuke and naruto then your obviously from somewhere in america which is what it is dubbed in so no sorry Im affraid your wrong yet again because saucekay isnt proper english so how can u be right? that might be how say it over there but over here and in japan we say sasuke and naruto and let that be the end of it.


Once again...

0 understanding of Japanese pronounciation, and a complete butchering of the English language. It isn't worth arguing with you. It's sad.



> The pronounciation may not be perfect, but it's pretty good. They didn't completely screw it up...


I agree. They still don't put the right emphasis on Kakashi's name (which is funny, since all other 3 syllable names correctly have the emphasis on the 1st syllable), and still Americanize the R sounds, but all in all it's passable.


> I keep going back to the wisdom that is Liam whenever I read this thread:
> 
> [AniMa-RAW] Sumomomo Momomo - 02 (1280x720 120f Divx521 D-EX) [45521AA6].avi


lol...it's probably even worse that I'm trying to defend it in the face of complete ignorance. Total waste of my time. I should be doing something constructive...


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 16, 2006)

People complain about punctuation more than anything else.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 16, 2006)

26-year-old Yondaime** said:


> Id like to see u try I think your best to just stay at mommas house and carry on watching cartoons at 27 u gimp so your the one who needs to go back to school nerd.


Glass houses.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 16, 2006)

I know they spell Kakashi as Ka-kashi, but that's spelt right isn't it?


----------



## Foxeye (Oct 16, 2006)

Yondaime** said:


> Its a dub at the end of the day xanbcoo or whatever u call yourself u silly little girl so stop being so full of yourself and listen all I am saying is it isnt anywhere near as good as the japanesse version and if your dead certain that thats how u pronouce sasuke and naruto then your obviously from somewhere in america which is what it is dubbed in so no sorry Im affraid your wrong yet again because saucekay isnt proper english so how can u be right? that might be how say it over there but over here and in japan we say sasuke and naruto and let that be the end of it.



It's pronounced correctly.  And as your spelling and grammar is horrid, I wonder about you.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 16, 2006)

C'mon people, It's an English dub, do you really expect them to speak fluent Japanese?  

Do you really think that Japanese VAs can speak fluent English?
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Christ, give the dub a break already. It's good enough as it is.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 16, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:


> C'mon people, It's an English dub, do you really expect them to speak fluent Japanese?
> 
> Do you really think that Japanese VAs can speak fluent English?
> Link removed
> ...



Lolz good ones, this one fails...

Link removed


----------



## Fojos (Oct 17, 2006)

JediJaina said:


> I'll always say this, would you know a bad Japanese voice actor if you heard one?  Dubs aren't always bad.  Cowboy Bebop's English dub (for example) is considered superior to the Japanese even by the Japanese.



Dubs barely ever fit in with the background sound, they almost always make the voices so goddamn much louder than the rest of the sound. + It often sounds ridiculous.

Yes, I'd know a bad japanese voice actor when I heard one.  There are bad japanese voice actors, but they don't usually hire bad voice actors in an anime, in the dubs it seems they just take anyone they anyone that has a voice they think sound like it should. When that person hasn't even done anything like that before.


----------



## XanBcoo (Oct 17, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> I know they spell Kakashi as Ka-kashi, but that's spelt right isn't it?



It has nothing to do with spelling. They spell it correctly. 

The problem is with emphasis. It should be KA-ka-shi. The dub says ka-KA-shi. Which is odd since they put the right emphasis on every other 3 syllable name (like SAkura, HInata, and NAruto).

It's one tiny mistake. And it doesn't even bother me, since I say ka-KA-shi out of habit anyway.


----------



## LiamOBrien (Oct 17, 2006)

XanBcoo said:


> It has nothing to do with spelling. They spell it correctly.
> 
> The problem is with emphasis. It should be KA-ka-shi. The dub says ka-KA-shi. Which is odd since they put the right emphasis on every other 3 syllable name (like SAkura, HInata, and NAruto).
> 
> It's one tiny mistake. And it doesn't even bother me, since I say ka-KA-shi out of habit anyway.



I'm just GUESSING, but I'm betting Viz went with kaKAshi, cuz the way the Japanese say it would sound like Kaka (i.e. poopie) to litte American kids.

Just a guess, though.


----------



## geG (Oct 17, 2006)

I think the only 3-syllable names that the dub puts the emphasis wrong on are Kakashi, Kankuro, and Uchiha. And Hinata sometimes. But it really makes no difference, unless they start saying "nuh-ROO-toe" or something.

And congrats on your 100th post, Liam. Just think of that, 100 posts of chatting with idiots like us.


----------



## geG (Oct 17, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> first of all, that's a temporary voice. also he doesnt sound like a drunk president..
> 
> i actually liked his voice (especially in ultimate ninja for ps2)



From the video I watched of that game it was really hard to hear his voice with all the sound effects and stuff.


----------



## LiamOBrien (Oct 17, 2006)

english_naruto_sux_dik said:


> TURN UP YOUR SPEAKERS AND SKIP UNTIL IT SAYS "WELL, AT LEAST HE'S DOING SOMETHING!!!" RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHH!!!! THIS IS 2 ALL WHO THINK CARTOON NETWORK ISN'T A DISTANT RELATIVE OF 4 KIDS!! YOU AIN'T SEEN NUTIN YET!!!!



Fight the power, point-dexter.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 17, 2006)

LiamOBrien said:


> Fight the power, point-dexter.



Hey! This is cool. Our own Gaara english VA speaks in another thread! Well, anyways, there's nothing wrong with the AMERICAN dub, it's just the English dub (Jetix) that pisses me off.


----------



## Jay (Oct 17, 2006)

Danny Lilithborne said:


> Glass houses.



Typing 26 next to my name to make yourself look less like dickhead is fine carry on talking bull so sorry there's no glass houses to throw at.



Foxeye said:


> It's pronounced correctly.  And as your spelling and grammar is horrid, I wonder about you.



Sorry, Ill start typing perfectly then just for you, even though this is only a cartoon forum.



english_naruto_sux_dik said:


> BELIEVE IT!!!



This just show's how cheesie the dub is.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 17, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Hey! This is cool. Our own Gaara english VA speaks in another thread! Well, anyways, there's nothing wrong with the AMERICAN dub, it's just the English dub (Jetix) that pisses me off.



lol yea didn't they censor weapons, take out parts of fights, and completely
removed asuma since he smokes?


----------



## geG (Oct 17, 2006)

You almost never see Asuma's face in the UK dub from what I've heard.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Itachi's voice is pretty cool.  I haven't heard it in the anime yet (I'm waiting for that episode to load on Youtube right now) but it's pretty good in Ultimate Ninja...though I can't tell what he's saying because of all the echo-y stuff.  xD;;;;

...
Wait.  Isn't he in Uzumaki Chronicles?
Looks like we'll be hearing a lot more of Itachi's voice in a month or so.


----------



## dArKiCk$YoAs$ (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi! I'm dark. You know, from DNangel??? Anyway, I'm not to god at speaking english so gomen! i sorry if there is speling mistakes


----------



## Hylian (Oct 17, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> I think Itachi's voice is pretty cool.  I haven't heard it in the anime yet (I'm waiting for that episode to load on Youtube right now) but it's pretty good in Ultimate Ninja...though I can't tell what he's saying because of all the echo-y stuff.  xD;;;;
> 
> ...
> Wait.  Isn't he in Uzumaki Chronicles?
> Looks like we'll be hearing a lot more of Itachi's voice in a month or so.



isnt curseseal 2 sasuke in that game? its gonna have ALOT of spoilers.
also the good gaara (with diffrent clothes) is in that game


*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe we'll hear the new moves that gaara did against kimimaro dubbed like sand avalanche and sand requiem


----------



## dArKiCk$YoAs$ (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello? uh whats going on. Will someon pleas answer me?


----------



## geG (Oct 17, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> I think Itachi's voice is pretty cool.  I haven't heard it in the anime yet (I'm waiting for that episode to load on Youtube right now) but it's pretty good in Ultimate Ninja...though I can't tell what he's saying because of all the echo-y stuff.  xD;;;;
> 
> ...
> Wait.  Isn't he in Uzumaki Chronicles?
> Looks like we'll be hearing a lot more of Itachi's voice in a month or so.



They do have a different voice actor in that episode than they do in the game, though. They got Skip to just do a temporary voice for that one episode. His voice in the game may be his final voice, but it may not. Jiraiya's wasn't, after all.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 17, 2006)

Banned the troll.



dArKiCk$YoAs$ said:


> Hi! I'm dark. You know, from DNangel??? Anyway, I'm not to god at speaking english so gomen! i sorry if there is speling mistakes



This is the Naruto part of the forum, try the Konoha TV Channel 12 for DN Angel.


----------



## dArKiCk$YoAs$ (Oct 17, 2006)

no, just mi usernam is from dnangel. I'm her to speak to about naruto

can any on ov you answr mi?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 17, 2006)

dArKiCk$YoAs$ said:


> no, just mi usernam is from dnangel. I'm her to speak to about naruto



Still, this isn't a convo thread.  This is a complains thread.  Make an Introductions thread, here.


----------



## dArKiCk$YoAs$ (Oct 17, 2006)

i dont understan? Do yo not lik mi


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 17, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> isnt curseseal 2 sasuke in that game? its gonna have ALOT of spoilers.
> also the good gaara (with diffrent clothes) is in that game
> 
> 
> ...


Tsunade also.

This game takes place before

*Spoiler*: __ 



the Sasuke Retrieval arc, so I didn't think CS2 Sasuke would be in it...I've never played it, though, so I don't know.

From what I can tell, it's post-Finding Tsunade arc and pre-Sasuke Retrieval arc, but with chuunin Shikamaru.




@Geg:  Well...meh.   Let's just hope the final voice is pretty good, whether it's the voice from the game or not.


----------



## geG (Oct 17, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> Tsunade also.
> 
> This game takes place before
> 
> ...



Wow, really? That's a lot of spoilers for dub-only watchers.


----------



## dArKiCk$YoAs$ (Oct 17, 2006)

ello? ar anyov yo goin tu answr mi.?.?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, I know...I want to see that game in English, but I don't understand why they're releasing it so early.  The 3rd exam won't even have started yet when they release it next month.  =P


----------



## Hylian (Oct 17, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> Tsunade also.
> 
> This game takes place before
> 
> ...



are u sure it takes before? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



because tsuande starts to work as a hokage during the sasuke retrieval arc, and it has chunin shikamaru, and the gaara with different clothes


----------



## dArKiCk$YoAs$ (Oct 17, 2006)

fudG thi sboar d! all yo shoulv answr mi!


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 17, 2006)

dArKiCk$YoAs$ said:


> Hi! I'm dark. You know, from DNangel??? Anyway, I'm not to god at speaking english so gomen! i sorry if there is speling mistakes


Stupid Otaku

/kick dArKiCk$YoAs$

Shame I missed the troll earlier

What the heck is Uzumaki Chronicles, btw?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't exactly know how it works.  But Tsunade's the Hokage, Shika's a chuunin, and Sasuke's good.  I don't know anything about Gaara, except in a commercial he goes Shukaku.  =P
Oh, and Tsunade started to work as the Hokage slightly before the Sasuke Retrieval arc.  Wasn't she the Hokage during that race filler arc?




@Kitsunejenna:  Uzumaki Chronicles is this really cool (at least, it looks really cool) PS2 game that came out last year in Japan.  It's coming out next month (November 14th or something) in the US...and it has so many spoilers for dub-only watchers.  =P


----------



## Jay (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes its the english jetix dub what I have seen and it is so crap its unreal with really poor and cheesie voice acting and its cut to fuck.
The american VA is probrably abit better but it will still have the same cheesie voice acting.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 17, 2006)

The Jetix dub is the American dub, just with many many more cuts and edits and stuff.  The voice acting and all is the same.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 17, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:
			
		

> @Kitsunejenna: Uzumaki Chronicles is this really cool (at least, it looks really cool) PS2 game that came out last year in Japan. It's coming out next month (November 14th or something) in the US...and it has so many spoilers for dub-only watchers. =P


Sounds good


*Spoiler*: __ 



You mentioned Tranny Sasuke, right?
Damn, that's one of the biggest spoils in the series



And they're releasing it in November?
I can either buy it myself or Gamefly it...


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 17, 2006)

Yondaime** said:


> Yes its the english jetix dub what I have seen and it is so crap its unreal with really poor and cheesie voice acting and its cut to fuck.
> The american VA is probrably abit better but it will still have the same cheesie voice acting.



Watch past episode 26 and quit your bitching


And on the subject of Uzumaki Chronicles

*Spoiler*: __ 




Tsunade got cut from the game.(all cut scenes/referenses) It is likely that Itachi and Kisame will be cut too. Rasengan is called Power Strike(temporary Game only Name. Chidori is still Chidori)
_*Hugeass Spoiler*_

*Spoiler*: __ 



Curse Mark(just as acurate as seal for a translation) 2 is not in the game, only Curse Mark 1.




the story is being change to fit in before the Chunin Exam Finals
I bet that they are releasing it early because if they waited any later, it would be too dated. Also, Konoha Spirits can then be released.( It has Nothing to do with the anime at all, and is all original story.)

Here is a theory, when the dub gets to that point in which the game can be released, a Greatest hits or Special Edition(unsure as of yet) will be released, with everything intact and japanese voices. 

That would explain why the the original box art was changed from
 this sexy box art to
 this average box art
namcoBandai almost always uses the japanese box art.

Plus they could make an even greater profin, seeing as the Otakus(us) would eat it up

Well, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



...There's no proof that Rasengan is called Power Strike in the game; the page featuring the name "Power Strike" is real inconclusive (speaking as a US SJ subscriber, if that's what you're referring to). ...Unless I've missed something, and it's been confirmed, that is.


----------



## geG (Oct 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No, I think that was the Rasengan. ryne posted a Japanese video of Naruto doing the same move, and I think the text at the bottom said Rasengan (well, the Japanese word). The picture was blurry though and I couldn't tell if it was the same.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 17, 2006)

Shiron said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...There's no proof that Rasengan is called Power Strike in the game; the page featuring the name "Power Strike" is real inconclusive (speaking as a US SJ subscriber, if that's what you're referring to). ...Unless I've missed something, and it's been confirmed, that is.



well there was a hands-on preview of the game, and it's called power strike. they probably called it that to prevent spoilers, or maybe namco-bandai named it instead of viz.

also namco-bandai called lions barrage 'barrage of lions' and naruto uzumaki barrage to 'uzumaki naruto barrage' before it aired

so it'll most likely change when toonami is around episode 90. and considering the good job viz is doing on the translations for the dub, i'm pretty sure they'll call it 'rasengan' or 'wind spiral' but not 'power strike'


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 17, 2006)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think that was the Rasengan. ryne posted a Japanese video of Naruto doing the same move, and I think the text at the bottom said Rasengan (well, the Japanese word). The picture was blurry though and I couldn't tell if it was the same.



In that link there is a hands on preview and they confirm it.

DAMN YOU KnF!!!1!1 

But seriously, everything is explained if everyone reads my post and follows the link


Also, Ultimate ninja ysed a combination of Manga and Anime translations (Barrage of Lions in Manga, Lion's Barrage in anime)


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahhhhhhhh!
*is dead*  DDDDx

No Tsunade??  T___T  Well...meh to that.  ><  I like Tsunade...I was looking forward to hearing an English voice for her, even if it was just a temporary voice or something.
And...maybe no Itachi and Kisame?  Well damn.  That sucks too.

Honestly, I'd rather they wait until the dub gets to the correct point before releasing it instead of releasing it early and cutting parts from the game.  =/  It really just seems stupid.


Ok, if they're cutting Tsunade and such in order to put it before the 3rd chuunin exam...how are they going to explain chuunin Shikamaru?  =/  In the Shounen Jump ad, he's wearing his chuunin vest...xD  So they didn't edit him or anything.

I hope they release a special edition or something later without the cuts.  I'll probably end up trying to get my mom to buy the Japanese version for me for Christmas...I wasn't planning on it, but if they're cutting so much, then I guess I will.  =/


----------



## Hylian (Oct 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



they're not cutting tsunade. she needs to be there to give
u the missions and stuff..


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



;______;
Oh man, that's depressing
Why not just release it later on?  You know... once Tsunade is the Godaime and everyone is good and happy
They would get more money that way, but they must be too stupid to realize that




Wow, we're just talking in spoilers now xD


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 17, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



From here:


> Tsunade is not the Hokage and the Third isn’t in the game at all. Instead of cutscenes with Tsunade and Shizune explaining the missions, a simple menu pops up in front of an empty chair in the Hokage’s office. This is probably done to prevent any spoilers and the Third isn’t around since there was no model to use.



Pretty lame way to do it, though.  =/






Kitsunejenna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd like to know why they were in such a rush to release this game...it doesn't fit into the storyline at all, even though they say it takes place before the 3rd exam.  =/

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ooh, I just thought of something.  Shukaku Gaara?  What are they doing about that?  That was in one of the Japanese commercials I saw for the game.  Are they just going to take that out too?  =/


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 17, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> The Jetix dub is the American dub, just with many many more cuts and edits and stuff.  The voice acting and all is the same.



Don't you mean *MANY MANY MANY* more?


----------



## Hylian (Oct 17, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea..but tsunade's still in the game, even if she's not hokage. at least we get to hear her dub voice


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 17, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> yea..but tsunade's still in the game, even if she's not hokage. at least we get to hear her dub voice



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, I figured that meant they cut her out...if she's not giving missions, what else does she do?




@Neji Kun:  Yeah, that works too.  xD


----------



## Hylian (Oct 17, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she wont be hokage, but she'll still give the missions. maybe she IS hokage, 
but the game probably just wont mention it


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 17, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> she wont be hokage, but she'll still give the missions. maybe she IS hokage,
> but the game probably just wont mention it



*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you see what I quoted?  She's not giving the missions.  The missions are just screens in front of an empty chair in the Hokage office, according to that website.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 17, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> Yeah, I'd like to know why they were in such a rush to release this game...it doesn't fit into the storyline at all, even though they say it takes place before the 3rd exam.  =/


Probably so they can release Konoha Spirits Next year



IndigoSkies said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I just thought of something.  Shukaku Gaara?  What are they doing about that?  That was in one of the Japanese commercials I saw for the game.  Are they just going to take that out too?  =/




*Spoiler*: __ 



He was(kinda) in UN and was in Ninja Council 2, so it really isn't too big of a spoiler. The manga will have shown it probably by the time the game comes out.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 17, 2006)

Speaking of Naruto games..when do you think Naruto: Ultimate Hero 2 will come out?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 17, 2006)

ryne11 said:


> Probably so they can release Konoha Spirits Next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Partly, I guess.  Next month's Shounen Jump is the beginning of the Sasuke vs Gaara fight...or the full fight, I don't know how many chapters it is.





I thought Konoha Spirits hasn't even been released in Japan yet.  =/  And what does that have to do with why they're releasing this early?  Again, I'd rather have to wait than have a crappy cut version released now.


@Neji Kun:  According to Wikipedia, possibly next August or so.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shukaku Gaara isn't that big of a spoiler, anymore =\
Ultimate Ninja or whatever the hell it's called made sure that all kids who played as Gaara knew about Shukaku

Like my brother, since he made one of the biggest 'WTF' faces I've ever seen xD

--

Well maybe they still will have Tsunade's voice... I'm failing to see a way to cram her in there, but Viz can manage it


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah, that's a good point.  I almost forgot about that...which is kinda sad because I actually _own_ Ultimate Ninja.  xDD


----------



## Shiron (Oct 17, 2006)

This thread, _so_ needs a cleaning now (poor HN). XD


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 17, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was called Gaaras mysterious summon or something, but wasn't named. Ninja council 2 spoiled more story wise




IndigoSkies said:


> I thought Konoha Spirits hasn't even been released in Japan yet.  =/  And what does that have to do with why they're releasing this early?



By releasing Uzumaki Chronicles now, they can realease Konoha Spirits sooner. If they released them too close to one another, people would notice the lack of quality in the former compared to the latter. If they waited too long, people might have lost interest in PS2 games, even with backwards compatability.



Shiron said:


> This thread, _so_ needs a cleaning now (poor HN). XD



I tried to keep everything as clean as possible, but when games show things before the manga or anime, it is difficult


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 17, 2006)

> @Neji Kun:  According to Wikipedia, possibly next August or so.



...AUGUST OF 2008!?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 17, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> This thread, so needs a cleaning now (poor HN). XD


Technically... we are talking about a dub

A dub for a video game, but still a dub.  And we are complaining about it, and the only way to do that is to mention certain characters.

LOOPHOLE! SHANNARO!


----------



## Hylian (Oct 17, 2006)

whats konoha spirits?

(this is getting REALLY off-topic lol)


----------



## JJ (Oct 17, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Hey! This is cool. Our own Gaara english VA speaks in another thread! Well, anyways, there's nothing wrong with the AMERICAN dub, it's just the English dub (Jetix) that pisses me off.



He's came in the thread a few times.   Yeah I still don't get why Jetix does such a thing with the dub.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 17, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> whats konoha spirits?
> 
> (this is getting REALLY off-topic lol)



The Next AARPG for the PS2


----------



## DeathkillerD (Oct 17, 2006)

Link removed
^now shut up^


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 17, 2006)

JediJaina said:


> He's came in the thread a few times.   Yeah I still don't get why Jetix does such a thing with the dub.



It's because they're not as linear as us. They cut out the smoking, sexual innuendos, etc. What's gonna be funny is to see how they're gonna edit episode 53...BUAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 17, 2006)

DeathkillerD said:


> Link removed
> ^now shut up^



*........Speechless.........*


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 17, 2006)

DeathkillerD said:
			
		

> Link removed
> ^now shut up^




I can't get through that without laughing
I'm thinking about putting that in my sig...


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 17, 2006)

Some people fail to understand that editing can sometimes be a very good thing...
Sky Lounge Garden


----------



## geG (Oct 17, 2006)

^Viz didn't make those edits; the Japanese animators did.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 17, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Some people fail to understand that editing can sometimes be a very good thing...
> Sky Lounge Garden


Since Anime-Editz compares subs to the dubs, those are very likely just fixes made for the (Japanese) DVD releases and were not made by the dub. Animation studios usually fix numerous errors for their DVD releases. That's likely what alot of those are, not corrections that the dub made.

Edit: Beaten. But I went a bit more in depth, so I'll let my post stay.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't watch the dub all that much, but I've heard the majority of the voices and what they cut. Now all that I wonder is ... how the hell are they going to dub Tayuya?


----------



## geG (Oct 17, 2006)

Edo said:


> I don't watch the dub all that much, but I've heard the majority of the voices and what they cut. Now all that I wonder is ... how the hell are they going to dub Tayuya?



I've wondered that as well. Even given the fact that translating cussing in Japanese is mostly relative to the translator, Tayuya's manner of speaking in the Japanese version is extremely vulgar. We'll just have to wait and see, I guess.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 17, 2006)

Geg said:


> I've wondered that as well. Even given the fact that translating cussing in Japanese is mostly relative to the translator, Tayuya's manner of speaking in the Japanese version is extremely vulgar. We'll just have to wait and see, I guess.



Yes, that is what we'll have to do. I mean, they cut the blood out of the scene with the KibaNaru fight. I honestly dont want to see how they dub her.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 17, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> It's because they're not as linear as us. They cut out the smoking, sexual innuendos, etc. What's gonna be funny is to see how they're gonna edit episode 53...BUAHAHAHA!!!



*Naruto Dub Episode 53*
*Part 1:* Link removed
*Part 2:* Link removed
*Part 3:* Link removed

You were saying?  



> ^Viz didn't make those edits; the Japanese animators did.


Didn't know that. Thank you.


----------



## geG (Oct 17, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:


> *Naruto Dub Episode 53*
> *Part 1:* Link removed
> *Part 2:* Link removed
> *Part 3:* Link removed
> ...



I think he meant Jetix, not Viz.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 17, 2006)

My bad then...


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 17, 2006)

Edo said:


> I don't watch the dub all that much, but I've heard the majority of the voices and what they cut. Now all that I wonder is ... how the hell are they going to dub Tayuya?



TV PG can have swearing. By the time She comes to fruition, I'm sure we will be allowed to hear her cuss. At least Fatass and damn(i doubt they will let her say shithead or ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".))


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 17, 2006)

Geg said:


> I think he meant Jetix, not Viz.



Correct. I was saying how crappy they're gonna edit episode 53

Also..OH SHIT! I forgot about Tayuya..how are they gonna edit her? I hope they let her cuss at least some times..I'mma be pissed if they like..make her say the stupidest things.


----------



## koao (Oct 17, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see what I quoted?  She's not giving the missions.  The missions are just screens in front of an empty chair in the Hokage office, according to that website.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Hacking power-no-jutsu will bring Tsunade ! You need Naruto to say Rasengan instead of Power Strike, then Tsunade is there...




Yay, im writing with no spoilers now! This is the second game that I heard that this is happening. I am dissapointed. I would rather prefer a original solid game and fair as in equality as other people in the world. 

I would prefer if they stop the game all together and a few months later, make it more closer to the japanese version; unlike becoming farther away from the japanese version.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 17, 2006)

koao said:


> Yay, im writing with no spoilers now! This is the second game that I heard that this is happening. I am dissapointed. I would rather prefer a original solid game and fair as in equality as other people in the world.
> 
> I would prefer if they stop the game all together and a few months later, make it more closer to the japanese version; unlike becoming farther away from the japanese version.


Yeah, but remember, the PS3 is comming out soon. If they don't get these games out soon, there really would be no marketability for them and they won't sell, due to most people having a PS3 and no longer being interested in PS2 games.


----------



## XanBcoo (Oct 18, 2006)

LiamOBrien said:


> I'm just GUESSING, but I'm betting Viz went with kaKAshi, cuz the way the Japanese say it would sound like Kaka (i.e. poopie) to litte American kids.
> 
> Just a guess, though.



That may very well be the case. Haha..."Caca-shit"

And man, this thread suddenly exploded with attention. Mostly spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Power Strike and no Tsunade...yeah, that's gotta be a temporary thing for the gams. It's GOTTA be.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 18, 2006)

XanBcoo said:
			
		

> And man, this thread suddenly exploded with attention. Mostly spoilers.


Yes, well someone mentioned the game getting cut and we all had to jump in to piss about it =P


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 18, 2006)

I like to help


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 18, 2006)

Shiron said:


> Yeah, but remember, the PS3 is comming out soon. If they don't get these games out soon, there really would be no marketability for them and they won't sell, due to most people having a PS3 and no longer being interested in PS2 games.


Oh yeah...you know, I didn't think about that.  =o
Still, though.  It totally sucks that they're rushing it like this...

I wonder if this means they're going to rush to release the rest of the Narutimate Hero series?  =o  I really hope they don't try to release Narutimate Hero 2 early...as in

*Spoiler*: __ 



before the Finding Tsunade arc...she's a playable character in that game, right?


----------



## Hylian (Oct 18, 2006)

Shiron said:


> Yeah, but remember, the PS3 is comming out soon. If they don't get these games out soon, there really would be no marketability for them and they won't sell, due to most people having a PS3 and no longer being interested in PS2 games.



maybe not, since ps1 games were still coming out early in ps2's lifetime


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 18, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> Oh yeah...you know, I didn't think about that.  =o
> Still, though.  It totally sucks that they're rushing it like this...
> 
> I wonder if this means they're going to rush to release the rest of the Narutimate Hero series?  =o  I really hope they don't try to release Narutimate Hero 2 early...as in
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, she's there, along with other spoiler characters =\


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 18, 2006)

Meh name spellings in dubs always get bashed --;


----------



## aaasss (Oct 18, 2006)

im assuming that the ps3 coming out wont change the buying of ps2 games for atleast another year after its released... it wont be cheap enough for most people to buy and they'll just wait until they can afford it


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 18, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Meh name spellings in dubs always get bashed --;




Weren't you the one bashing the spelling?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Believe It_ 








I didn't notice it said it until I got it home!


----------



## GaraaGod (Oct 22, 2006)

Where is a good site where i could get a naruto avatar


----------



## GaraaGod (Oct 22, 2006)

Neji kun u chose a girl starer Avatar WOHOO
getitgoing


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 22, 2006)

Why do they have to say names in weird ways? Like in the subs they say Shikamaru as if there was no "i", but in the dubs, they say it like Shi-KA-Maru. Also, why does Gaara has a weird-ass voice in episode 54?


----------



## geG (Oct 22, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Why do they have to say names in weird ways? Like in the subs they say Shikamaru as if there was no "i", but in the dubs, they say it like Shi-KA-Maru. Also, why does Gaara has a weird-ass voice in episode 54?



Actually, it is pronounced similarly to "shi-KA-ma-ru" in the Japanese version. In the dub they tend to pronounce it as "shi-ka-MA-ru".

And why pronounce it this way? The actors aren't Japanese.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 22, 2006)

Wrong section, GaraaGod


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 22, 2006)

Geg said:


> Actually, it is pronounced similarly to "shi-KA-ma-ru" in the Japanese version. In the dub they tend to pronounce it as "shi-ka-MA-ru".
> 
> And why pronounce it this way? The actors aren't Japanese.



Well I'm not saying they should go by how the japanese VAs do it, it's just in the american dubs it sounds so...odd. I guess I'm just so used to the subs that the dubs must sound foreign to me. It also really surprised me that they kept the opening from the second season.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 23, 2006)

Voice acting always gets bashed in dubs.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 23, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> It also really surprised me that they kept the opening from the second season.


I think it surprised most people...I mean, it's pretty rare to switch from an English opening to the original partway through the series.
Though what bugs me about it is that they're using the second season opening for the third season.  =o  I like Kanashimi wo Yasashisa ni (the actual third season opening)...;-;  Ah well, as long as they get it right once we hit the fourth season.  ^^


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 23, 2006)

I hope so, the fourth opening is GO!!!, isn't it?

I love that opening...


----------



## Stalin (Oct 23, 2006)

I love that ending too.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 23, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:


> I hope so, the fourth opening is GO!!!, isn't it?
> 
> I love that opening...


Yeah, same here.  That's definitely one of my favorites, along with Haruka Kanata, Re:member, and Nami Kaze Satellite.  <33


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 23, 2006)

If the play endings, I at least want them to do Nakushita Kotoba

That = My favorite of all time


----------



## XanBcoo (Oct 24, 2006)

Geg said:


> And why pronounce it this way? The actors aren't Japanese.



No, the actors aren't Japanese. But the names are. If they were basically just making up pronounciations, then that would be a bad dub.

In any case, they say most of the names correctly anyway.

I find it strange that they say:

Ko-no-HA-ma-ru

but then say:

Shi-ka-MA-ru

It's essentially the same syllable setup. 3 syllables back = emphasis. What's with the inconsistancy?


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 24, 2006)

It's Viz's style to try and keep the dub names in their Japanese way of saying them, though sometimes they always change one of the words in it such as Kirara into Kilala from Inuyasha.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Oct 24, 2006)

Geg said:


> Actually, it is pronounced similarly to "shi-KA-ma-ru" in the Japanese version. In the dub they tend to pronounce it as "shi-ka-MA-ru".
> 
> And why pronounce it this way? The actors aren't Japanese.



 Actually, in the last episode that aired (episode 54), Chouji actually pronounced it right.  

 It kinda surprised me, since I always thought it would stay pronounced incorrectly. 

 Although, I always thought Japanese didn't have tones/accents that make one syllable sound stronger than the other. I always thought Japanese was staccato.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 24, 2006)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> Actually, in the last episode that aired (episode 54), Chouji actually pronounced it right.
> 
> It kinda surprised me, since I always thought it would stay pronounced incorrectly.
> 
> Although, I always thought Japanese didn't have tones/accents that make one syllable sound stronger than the other. I always thought Japanese was staccato.



Wow who would've guessed that would have happened.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 24, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:


> If the play endings, I at least want them to do Nakushita Kotoba
> 
> That = My favorite of all time


Hmm...the endings are starting to grow on me.  xD  Before, I used to dislike almost all of them...xD  But now they're cool.  Nakushita Kotoba is nice...
I wish they'd play Viva Rock, though.    I love the chibi parade.  xDD


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 25, 2006)

I wonder if they'll show the next one with scenes from the 4th intro aswell?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 26, 2006)

They might just play the fourth opening totally intact

Hopefully


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 26, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:


> They might just play the fourth opening totally intact
> 
> Hopefully



Yeah that one deserves it heck it even has some english and is my favriote openning


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 26, 2006)

Or they could show scenes from intro 3 again or mabe intro 5 ^^;


----------



## Smokes (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm only making one complaint, because that's all I have, and then I'm out of her until the dub screws up again.

Orochi's original voice>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Orochi's dub voice.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 27, 2006)

True Orochimaru's dub voice does sound a bit weird.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 27, 2006)

i like oro's dub voice. his original voice makes him sound like an old lady


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 27, 2006)

Are you kidding, Oro's dub voice is great!!:amazed


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 27, 2006)

Unfortunately, can't get to hear the voice of the "K" man tomorrow; I'll be going to see Saw III.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 27, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:


> Unfortunately, can't get to hear the voice of the "K" man tomorrow; I'll be going to see Saw III.



"K" man???


----------



## Smokes (Oct 27, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i like oro's dub voice. his original voice makes him sound like an old lady





Kitsunejenna said:


> Are you kidding, Oro's dub voice is great!!:amazed



The dub voice is alright... He sounds like a snake, which is good for his character, but in my opinion, the original is better. I guess I like both of them, i'm just more used to the Original.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 27, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> "K" man???



The Kyuubi; or as the dub refers to it as, the Nine-Tails Fox.  Sorry; didn't want to say Kyuubi, though I'm sure it's been said.

Speaking of which, have the terms "Konoha," "kekkai genkai," or "Kyuubi," been said in the dub.  I figured if they could get to something like saying "Tenketsu," they'd have said those by now, though it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 27, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:


> The Kyuubi; or as the dub refers to it as, the Nine-Tails Fox.  Sorry; didn't want to say Kyuubi, though I'm sure it's been said.
> 
> Speaking of which, have the terms "Konoha," "kekkai genkai," or "Kyuubi," been said in the dub.  I figured if they could get to something like saying "Tenketsu," they'd have said those by now, though it really doesn't matter.



konohagakure is translated to 'hiddenleaf village'
but shikamaru says 'konoha' in ultimate ninja if that counts..

and kyuubi is translated to 'nine-tailed fox'

but they keep kekkai genkai, and im not sure about the tenketsu


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 27, 2006)

In the manga, at least, they use Konoha.  I believe they even said Konohagakure once, though I could be wrong.

Ok, yeah.  *just checked*  In the manga, they use the Japanese names once in a while...Konohagakure, Sunagakure, Otogakure, etc.  I think in context, they usually use 'Konoha', 'Sand', and 'Sound'...


I'm not sure about the anime, though.  I don't think they keep the original names in the dub...they might for Konoha, but I'm pretty sure they don't for the others.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 27, 2006)

Viz didn't use Konoha in the dub, yet they keep the grandsons name as Konohamaru "Named after the village" so it's obvious it should have been Konoha and not some Hidden Leaf Village rubish.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 27, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Viz didn't use Konoha in the dub, yet they keep the grandsons name as Konohamaru "Named after the village" so it's obvious it should have been Konoha and not some Hidden Leaf Village rubish.



they said he was 'named after the ancient name of the village'
so it makes more sense

better than naming him leafmaru..


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 27, 2006)

Leafmaru wouldn't make any sence what so ever.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 27, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Leafmaru wouldn't make any sence what so ever.


It's also better than Leaf Circle (litteral translation of Konohamaru's name).


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 28, 2006)

Leaf Circle wouldn't mend matters much either.


----------



## Ooter (Oct 28, 2006)

The dub's ok man


----------



## geG (Oct 28, 2006)

Gokuden, just stop posting, seriously. Reading your posts is making my brain hurt.

"Konohagakure" literally translates to "Village hidden among the leaves". So there's nothing wrong with them translating Konoha as Leaf.



			
				IndigoSkies said:
			
		

> Ok, yeah. *just checked* In the manga, they use the Japanese names once in a while...Konohagakure, Sunagakure, Otogakure, etc. I think in context, they usually use 'Konoha', 'Sand', and 'Sound'...


I always find it weird that people leave Konoha untranslated but not Suna or Oto. If you're gonna leave one of the village names untranslated, you should leave the rest untranslated too.


----------



## Foxeye (Oct 28, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> In the manga, at least, they use Konoha.  I believe they even said Konohagakure once, though I could be wrong.
> 
> Ok, yeah.  *just checked*  In the manga, they use the Japanese names once in a while...Konohagakure, Sunagakure, Otogakure, etc.  I think in context, they usually use 'Konoha', 'Sand', and 'Sound'...
> 
> ...



Viz is like that with some of their properties they do manga and anime for with names being different in the manga and the dub.  It's the same for Inuyasha and Ranma with attack and place names being different.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Oct 28, 2006)

Two words crappy ending


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 28, 2006)

The ending seemed crappy to you, because they removed the "Baka" birds speech and replaced it with Jiraiya's moaning.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Oct 28, 2006)

ending song!


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 28, 2006)

The endings always been a bit rubbish, but what can you do?


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey, Rise isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be.  One could easily attribute that with the English Naruto whenever it came on.....'cept now they went and put Haruka Kanata in its place when some people probably preferred 'Rise.' (Don't pull the 'The majority of people here will always like the original Japanese theme over the original and you're in the wrong' argument)

Oh well, I'm sure someone on YouTube still has the 'Rise' introduction


----------



## Kichigai Kawaru (Oct 28, 2006)

THEY KILLED SHINO!!! He went from cool and mysterious to nerdy-sounding...


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 28, 2006)

Shino has sounded like a nerd ever since his VA changed.


----------



## Foxeye (Oct 28, 2006)

Actually I heard more complaints about his first voice than his second voice.  I like his new voice.  Reminds me of Ken at times, but still good.

Besides, isn't he kind of a bug nerd anyways.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Oct 28, 2006)

Lol, poll has been closed


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 28, 2006)

Geg said:


> I always find it weird that people leave Konoha untranslated but not Suna or Oto. If you're gonna leave one of the village names untranslated, you should leave the rest untranslated too.


Agreed.  One of the manga chapter titles in vol. 11 is 'Konoha vs Sound vs Sand'...seriously, I'd rather have either 'Leaf vs Sound vs Sand' or 'Konoha vs Oto vs Suna'; a mix of both is kinda weird.  =/


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 28, 2006)

Methwolf said:


> Lol, poll has been closed



And it was about time too, since all it got was "It sucks" with over 250 votes ^^;


----------



## escamoh (Oct 28, 2006)

Poll's been closed for long ass time now...


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 28, 2006)

I know, I remember how many votes of hatred it got too.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 30, 2006)

Well to see the animation improved is a good thing.


----------



## Leanne (Oct 30, 2006)

I watched the first 30 episodes from Naruto in English. I could enjoy it, but the original is much better of course.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 30, 2006)

I only like the dubbed Naruto episodes, because the video quality has been improved and so have many badly drawn scenes from before.


----------



## Goongasnootch (Nov 1, 2006)

Wait.  What?  Redrawn scenes?


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes redrawn scenes such as improved ones from the poorly drawn scenes in the Japanese version.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 2, 2006)

Rock-Lee-Gaara said:


> yeah the dubs do suck actually... It makes me sick but i still watch it to get to know the naruto series better and stuff. but i mostly watch japanese on youtube.




How do they suck, othe than being in english?


----------



## kyuubinokitsune13 (Nov 2, 2006)

oh really?

aside from the difference in quality, language, names etc we all know that no matter what, the sub will always be a hundred and something episodes ahead of the dub, and who in this sane world wants to wait at least a year to watch the valley of the end battle etc etc?


besides, since we're all aquainted with the english language, isn't it better to watch the sub to learn the japanese language? 

aside from having to read troublesome subtitles, is there any other complaints that you dub watchers have to say that the sub is worse than the dub?

----------------------------
_75% of all dubbed animes are butchered by the americans, according to the A.I.A _


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2006)

> aside from the difference in quality, language, names etc we all know that no matter what, the sub will always be a hundred and something episodes ahead of the dub, and who in this sane world wants to wait at least a year to watch the valley of the end battle etc etc?


Most people here aren't dub-only watchers. And most people who are dub-only watchers are some how restricted from their internet connections etc from watching the original.



> besides, since we're all aquainted with the english language, isn't it better to watch the sub to learn the japanese language?


Can someone really _learn_ Japanese just by watching anime?



> aside from having to read troublesome subtitles, is there any other complaints that you dub watchers have to say that the sub is worse than the dub?


No one's saying the original version is worse than the dub.



> _75% of all dubbed animes are butchered by the americans, according to the A.I.A _


Well, good thing the Naruto dub isn't one of those.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 2, 2006)

kyuubinokitsune13 said:


> oh really?
> 
> aside from the difference in quality, language,






kyuubinokitsune13 said:


> names etc we all know that no matter what, the sub will always be a hundred and something episodes ahead of the dub, and who in this sane world wants to wait at least a year to watch the valley of the end battle etc etc?



So the fact that the dub is 110+ episodes behind makes it bad? 

We won't be so far behind if the dub skips the filler 



kyuubinokitsune13 said:


> besides, since we're all aquainted with the english language, isn't it better to watch the sub to learn the japanese language?



 



kyuubinokitsune13 said:


> aside from having to read troublesome subtitles, is there any other complaints that you dub watchers have to say that the sub is worse than the dub?




1. Translations aren't 100% accurate, leading to dub bashin with inacurate source material
2. Many of the scenes suck, and are redrawn on the DVDs, which is what the dub uses
3. many people who are 12 sound like they are in their 20s
4. Mouthflaps don't match the lip movements a lot of the time




I prefer the DVD sub to fansub


----------



## Stalin (Nov 2, 2006)

I was wondering, why do some of you hate the dub? Its not heavly butchered like the 4kids anime. The dub voices range from solid to good to average. Barely any scenes are cut. When they do cut out scenes, they uniportant like naruto sitting on a toliet, who cares about naruto taking a shit? I'm a dub only watcher cause it got into naruto and i prefer to watch in english .
 I know the sub is munch further than the dub but it'll take hours to watch all the episodes. Thats why I read the magna. Besides, at least they leave a little blood in the dub. They actually have death and use the words kill and death. Plus, if ya hated the first opening they now have a jap. ending. Besides, the dub is nothing compared to the one piece dub.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 2, 2006)

jadenik said:


> I was wondering, why do some of you hate the dub? Its not heavly butchered like the 4kids anime. The dub voices range from solid to good to average. Barely any scenes are cut. When they do cut out scenes, they uniportant like naruto sitting on a toliet, who cares about naruto taking a shit? I'm a dub only watcher cause it got into naruto and i prefer to watch in english .
> I know the sub is munch further than the dub but it'll take hours to watch all the episodes. Thats why I read the magna. Besides, at least they leave a little blood in the dub. They actually have death and use the words kill and death. Plus, if ya hated the first opening they now have a jap. ending. Besides, the dub is nothing compared to the one piece dub.



Because people are ignorant


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 2, 2006)

I suppose the scenes are redrawn for a reason.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 2, 2006)

kyuubinokitsune13 said:
			
		

> [useless filler]
> 
> aside from having to read troublesome subtitles, is there any other complaints that you dub watchers have to say that the sub is worse than the dub?


Uhhhhhh.... What?


----------



## tsunade1095 (Nov 2, 2006)

Well I guess it depends on whether you want to see the sub or the dub. I watch it in subs, and I guess the dub voices sound wierd to me becuase I'm not used to them. I don't have any paticular comments on the dub though.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 2, 2006)

I watch them in both.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 2, 2006)

S dubhaters, what is it about the dub that you don't like.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 2, 2006)

Compared to One Piece dubs...Naruto dubs pretty much kick it's ass. They still show weapons unlike *CoughJetixCough* and at least they say "Kill" and "Die"


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 2, 2006)

And yet they keep the demolish and destroy quotes even in their Uncut Naruto DVD's which is kind of weird.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 2, 2006)

They didn't cut out too munch important stuff. I don't see why people compalin the lack of blood in naruto when it actualy has some. Its american standards, they have standards in a lot in a lot of countries.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 2, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> And yet they keep the demolish and destroy quotes even in their Uncut Naruto DVD's which is kind of weird.



The subs had the, and the next set will have them. Quit complaining


----------



## Foxeye (Nov 2, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> And yet they keep the demolish and destroy quotes even in their Uncut Naruto DVD's which is kind of weird.



Are you referring to if they're different from the fansubs?  Some people translate differently.  Also fansubbers often take liberties at time.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 3, 2006)

Foxeye said:


> Are you referring to if they're different from the fansubs?  Some people translate differently.  Also fansubbers often take liberties at time.



No I'm refering to the uncut dub with the TV script, and lots of censored up death words.


----------



## Foxeye (Nov 3, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> No I'm refering to the uncut dub with the TV script, and lots of censored up death words.



I just saw it as not too much censored in general.  Even though they did keep the change of suicide threat to sex offer.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 3, 2006)

Foxeye said:


> I just saw it as not too much censored in general.  Even though they did keep the change of suicide threat to sex offer.



I found that really weird.


----------



## Bad Pornography (Nov 3, 2006)

*complains about dub....again*

My job is done.

Anyone can PM me if they are anal and really want reasons...


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 3, 2006)

> I just saw it as not too much censored in general. Even though they did keep the change of suicide threat to sex offer.


.......

What?

"sex offer"?


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't remember them saying sex offer?


----------



## Foxeye (Nov 3, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:


> .......
> 
> What?
> 
> "sex offer"?



It's easy to overlook.  In the ep where the samurai thugs threaten to kill Inari, his mom stops them by saying she'll bite through her tongue and kill herself if they lay a finger on him.  In the dub, they changed it to her saying she'd do anything if they left him alone.  The way she implied "anything" and the thugs' reaction to it kind of sounded like she was implying she'd let them have their way with her.  Some didn't notice it.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 4, 2006)

What's the name of the coughing guy again? Anyway, in #44, he said "Like Shino's bugs, he (Akamaru) is a part of him (Kiba)."

I'm sorry, since when are dogs a part of people.


----------



## Foxeye (Nov 4, 2006)

FallenAngelII said:


> What's the name of the coughing guy again? Anyway, in #44, he said "Like Shino's bugs, he (Akamaru) is a part of him (Kiba)."
> 
> I'm sorry, since when are dogs a part of people.



He meant so in the metaphorical sense.  Linking the shinobi and his tools as one.


----------



## Treima (Nov 4, 2006)

FallenAngelII said:


> What's the name of the coughing guy again? Anyway, in #44, he said "Like Shino's bugs, he (Akamaru) is a part of him (Kiba)."
> 
> I'm sorry, since when are dogs a part of people.



Hayate Gekko, and what, did _you_ have a better excuse for why Dog-man should be allowed to sic his runt on people in an organized match?


----------



## Treima (Nov 4, 2006)

DeathkillerD said:


> Link removed



That probably popped more brain cells than any trauma I've ever endured. I wanna strangle whoever the producer was for that joke of an intro.


----------



## Denizen (Nov 4, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> I only like the dubbed Naruto episodes, because the video quality has been improved and so have many badly drawn scenes from before.



....you're joking....right?

Are you one of those people who prefers graphics on game consoles, rather than gameplay?


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 4, 2006)

FallenAngelII said:


> What's the name of the coughing guy again? Anyway, in #44, he said "Like Shino's bugs, he (Akamaru) is a part of him (Kiba)."
> 
> I'm sorry, since when are dogs a part of people.



He was called Hayate Gekko.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 4, 2006)

Rock-Lee-Gaara said:


> I realized the dub sucks ass.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 4, 2006)

And what's the reason that the dub sucks?


----------



## InternalDarkness (Nov 4, 2006)

XP I used to watch the dubs, but now that I've seen the Japanese episodes, I found out that those who just watch the dub are missing out on a lot.

Naruto and Sasuke just plain owned when they kissed in episode 3.  Yes, I do sort of like them yaoi/shounen-ai/slash pairings.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 4, 2006)

I watch both the subs and dubs. I only watch dubs now because I want the fillers to end and I like to see how well they pull off the episodes.


----------



## Chee (Nov 4, 2006)

Rock-Lee-Gaara said:


> I realized the dub sucks ass.



I respect your opinion, but why do you think it sucks?


----------



## Leifgreen (Nov 4, 2006)

A english DUB is when they change the japanese voice overs to English right? If so:
If you ask me...I think the english version I'm watching is pretty good.
I mean I think they picked the perfect voice for Naruto.

If not:
I apoligize for posting, and I hope some tells me if I'm right or not.
Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Foxeye (Nov 4, 2006)

InternalDarkness said:


> XP I used to watch the dubs, but now that I've seen the Japanese episodes, I found out that those who just watch the dub are missing out on a lot.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke just plain owned when they kissed in episode 3.  Yes, I do sort of like them yaoi/shounen-ai/slash pairings.



That's why you buy the dvds.  Also I heard they showed that scene in Canada.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 4, 2006)

I watch both dubs and dubs.


----------



## Narutoinuyasha (Nov 4, 2006)

*English release*

Has there been any news about the release date for america?


----------



## Chee (Nov 4, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> I watch both dubs and dubs.



Cool! I didn't know you could watch the dub and the dub at the same time! 



Narutoinuyasha said:


> Has there been any news about the release date for america?


Your talking about the Uncut DVDs right?


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 4, 2006)

Sakura-Chan said:


> Cool! I didn't know you could watch the dub and the dub at the same time!



Oops I typed it wrong, I actually ment "I watch both dubs and subs"


----------



## XanBcoo (Nov 4, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> He was called Hayate Gekko.



His name was Robert Paulson.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 5, 2006)

That's his VA, but they were asking for the characters name who coughted all the time.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 5, 2006)

I thought Hayate was voiced by Lex Lang


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 5, 2006)

Check out that Anime News Network site to find out who his VA was.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 5, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Check out that Anime News Network site to find out who his VA was.




I don't need to. I saw the convention video with all the actors where Lex himself told everyone his role.

Besides, I'd never not notice his voice


----------



## Chee (Nov 5, 2006)

ANN is a nonreliable site. Don't trust it Gokuden553.


----------



## Foxeye (Nov 5, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Check out that Anime News Network site to find out who his VA was.



Rob Paulsen doesn't do anime roles.  He only does American cartoons and video games.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 5, 2006)

Sakura-Chan said:


> ANN is a nonreliable site. Don't trust it Gokuden553.



Thanx for the info Sakura-Chan, I'll avoid it next time.


----------



## GaraaGod (Nov 5, 2006)

DONT GO THERE DONT GO THERE

PERSON:Where

TO MY CLOSET

PERSON:Ill chek it out..........

             -6 minutes later

person:run run its MJ


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 5, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> That's his VA, but they were asking for the characters name who coughted all the time.


It's an (old and unfunny) Fight Club joke.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 5, 2006)

> It's an (old and unfunny) Fight Club joke.


I didn't get it ._.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 5, 2006)

Same here explain what it meant ^^;


----------



## Karin Maaka (Nov 5, 2006)

Leifgreen said:


> A english DUB is when they change the japanese voice overs to English right? If so:
> If you ask me...I think the english version I'm watching is pretty good.
> I mean I think they picked the perfect voice for Naruto.



 A dub is a show/movie translated from its original language and has its own VA cast from another country going over the translated script. 

 It doesn't necessarily have to be Japanese ---> English.


----------



## JJ (Nov 5, 2006)

Sakura-Chan said:
			
		

> ANN is a nonreliable site. Don't trust it Gokuden553.






gokuden553 said:


> Thanx for the info Sakura-Chan, I'll avoid it next time.



ANN is more reliable than say IMDB. One VA (I can't recall who it was) said it was much easier to get his credits corrected on ANN than it is on IMDB.  If you're fond of a particular VA, then see if they have a website. That would be the best way to check that out.


----------



## XanBcoo (Nov 5, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Same here explain what it meant ^^;



Spoilers from the movie Fight Club:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Robert Paulson was a character in Fight Club. At a point in the movie he dies. He was part of a club in which the members had no name, but once he died, they decided that "in death, he is given a name." They then begin to chant "his name was Robert Paulson".




I thought it was pretty funny. Hayate died, someone asked who his name was, and someone answered "his name was...". My wit is wasted on you guys . 


Oh, and for the record, I'm well aware the voice actor Rob Paulson doesn't do anime roles. I was referring to the Fight Club character. I love Rob Paulson, especially as Mighty Max.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 5, 2006)

I see now, thank you for the information.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, I turned on the TV before I went to bed, and Fight Club was on Spike TV xD

Exactly when the Robert Paulson thing started

I got it instantly


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 6, 2006)

That was kind of freaky if you ask me ^^;


----------



## Reku009 (Nov 7, 2006)

To get a little of task with this thread I would like to ask a question or two.
1.Why complain about the the quality of the American dubs when you can
                         a. watch the subbed
                         b. buy the uncut dvd's
                         or c. not watch at all

for starters I fell that you guys are being ungrateful when it comes to dubs because you guys flame them 9not anyone in particular just speaking to the crowd) yet you still watch them. All of you know that if there were and when there were no dubs you were crying " why don't they dub Naruto". " I don't understand Japanese and I don't feel like reading the whole ENTIRE show.

2. Why hate the American dubbed because Naruto says Believe It al the time?

I have seen (on other forum 's) people Really flaming the dubbed episodes because Naruto says Believe It! all the time. If anyone actually took the time to figure out that the reason why he says this is that  "dattebayo" (the term Naruto ends his sentences with in the Japanese version) CAN NOT be translated to English. So to emphasize the type of tough souding talk of Naruto and to counter the lip movements of Naruto they decided to add Believe It. Which made it seem as though he was a kid that tried to sound tough.

Those are my thoughts. Respond if you like.


----------



## tsunade1095 (Nov 7, 2006)

I just don't like the dub voices. probably because I'm not used to them though.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 7, 2006)

They fucked up gamabuta's voice, and lee's.


----------



## Foxeye (Nov 7, 2006)

Rise Against713 said:


> They fucked up gamabuta's voice, and lee's.



So if you go to a local production of West Side Story, do you think the lead actress "fucked up" if she didn't act exactly like Natalie Wood in the movie?


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rise Against713 said:


> They fucked up gamabuta's voice, and lee's.



And that gambunta's dub quote in episode 56 "Where in the world am I... Graaahhh!?"

I prefered his Japanese quote "What the hell is this place?"


----------



## Stalin (Nov 8, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> And that gambunta's dub quote in episode 56 "Where in the world am I... Graaahhh!?"
> 
> I prefered his Japanese quote "What the hell is this place?"



You knew they were gonna  edit curse words in the dub.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2006)

jadenik said:


> You knew they were gonna  edit curse words in the dub.



It's gonna be hilarious to see how they're gonna dub...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Tayuya


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 9, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> And that gambunta's dub quote in episode 56 "Where in the world am I... Graaahhh!?"
> 
> I prefered his Japanese quote "What the hell is this place?"



Things are translated differently by different people. Doesn't mean they are acurate. Hell, half of the newest Manga scans and the episode 56-57(my subs) have everyone using fuck.




Neji Kun said:


> It's gonna be hilarious to see how they're gonna dub...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There has been in the past, and will be in the future, swearing on toonami. 
She'll remain in tact. People are reacting like Viz is 4kids when it comes to language.




Is language really that big a deal people? If it is such a big deal that you can't hear swearing, mute it and have them say "Fuck Shit Dick Cock" in your head when their lips move...


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 9, 2006)

jadenik said:


> You knew they were gonna  edit curse words in the dub.



Well remember when dub Kakashi said in a next episode preview "What snake pit in Hell did you crawl out of?"


----------



## Ooter (Nov 9, 2006)

I hate this sticky thread we all know the dub sucks lets get over it and get on with life it's no big deal people... Good advice  trust me getting over it will be just fine.


----------



## Shiron (Nov 9, 2006)

Rock-Lee-Gaara said:


> I hate this sticky thread we all know the dub sucks lets get over it and get on with life it's no big deal people... Good advice  trust me getting over it will be just fine.


I disagree.  I don't think the dub sucks at all.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 9, 2006)

I remember Kakashi saying Hell in the next episode preview of some old episodes.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 9, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> I remember Kakashi saying Hell in the next episode preview of some old episodes.



Yes he did.

Also, in Ultimate Ninja, Naruto says"Shut the hell up!" and Zabuza says "I'll send you to HELL!"

And nonswearing isn't an edit...

Translation=/=Edit


----------



## Foxeye (Nov 9, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Well remember when dub Kakashi said in a next episode preview "What snake pit in Hell did you crawl out of?"



Technically Hell isn't a swear when referring to the place.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2006)

Foxeye said:


> Technically Hell isn't a swear when referring to the place.



Whenever did Kakashi say Hell in the dubs?


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 9, 2006)

In that next episode preview where Kakashi faced Orochimaru in the basement where Sasuke got his seal sealed.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2006)

Episode...34? I can't remember when that happened, really.


----------



## Rukie (Nov 9, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Episode...34? I can't remember when that happened, really.


It was during the prelims, during Shino and Zaku's fight.


----------



## RockinRockLee242 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sakura's voice is just a LITTLE too high-pitched and whiny for me... it's the same with Ino.  The rest are ok, Naruto annoyed me at first, but the voice actor is getting better!  Not so many 'Believe It!'s


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 10, 2006)

Rukie said:


> It was during the prelims, during Shino and Zaku's fight.



Correct it was, it's coming back to me now


----------



## Ooter (Nov 11, 2006)

the dubs are ok.... watchable and funny


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 11, 2006)

I wonder how they'll handle the next episode


----------



## Char-Aznable (Nov 11, 2006)

I think they did good with Jiraiyas voice.  i must admit though it will take a little while to get used to Gammabunta's voice though.


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> I wonder how they'll handle the next episode


There's not much volience in this upcoming episode. 

A few punches but overall its mostly just talking about Gaara's past. I don't think they'd cut anything.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 11, 2006)

What about the scene of Gaara's flashback of *I forgot her name* with blood over her face?


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 11, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> What about the scene of Gaara's flashback of *I forgot her name* with blood over her face?



Did you say that just to spoiler it or did you actually forget her name?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 11, 2006)

> Episode...34? I can't remember when that happened, really.


"Orochimaru... What snake pit in hell did you crawl out of?"

It wasn't as cool as when they said Hell on Disney, though =D

Did they show Yashamaru in tonight's episode?


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 11, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:


> "Orochimaru... What snake pit in hell did you crawl out of?"
> 
> It wasn't as cool as when they said Hell on Disney, though =D
> 
> Did they show Yashamaru in tonight's episode?



Much agreed.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 11, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:


> "Orochimaru... What snake pit in hell did you crawl out of?"
> 
> It wasn't as cool as when they said Hell on Disney, though =D
> 
> Did they show Yashamaru in tonight's episode?



Aww, you gave away a spoiler. And no, the previews for 58 didn't have Yashamaru, just Rock Lee and bits of Gaara


----------



## JeffStudios (Nov 11, 2006)

i think the dubbed voices are alot better than the japanese ones.
my only complaint is the overuse of "Believe it!!"

its ok if he uses it once in awhile but not like 5 times every sentence.


----------



## Shiron (Nov 11, 2006)

JeffStudios said:


> i think the dubbed voices are alot better than the japanese ones.
> my only complaint is the overuse of "Believe it!!"
> 
> its ok if he uses it once in awhile but not like 5 times every sentence.


He hardly says it any more...


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2006)

Yashamaru's a guy. :/

I don't know if he appears in the next episode or not, though.


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2006)

He doesn't appear, I think. Maybe once though, but not the whole flashback. I think we don't see him until Naruto fights #1 raccoon guy.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 11, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:


> "Orochimaru... What snake pit in hell did you crawl out of?"
> 
> It wasn't as cool as when they said Hell on Disney, though =D
> 
> Did they show Yashamaru in tonight's episode?



Gahh it's been so long since I saw that episode that I don't remember who Yashamaru is ^^;


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 11, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Gahh it's been so long since I saw that episode that I don't remember who Yashamaru is ^^;



They just show a few seconds of Yashamaru in 58, because I just saw it in the dubs


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Nov 14, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Gahh it's been so long since I saw that episode that I don't remember who Yashamaru is ^^;



According to episode 58, Yashamaru is Shikamaru's father yet he seemed drunk at that time.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> According to episode 58, Yashamaru is Shikamaru's father yet he seemed drunk at that time.


Um, Yashamaru =/= Shikaku (Shika's father).  o_o;;;
They're not even from the same village.  o_o


----------



## GaraaGod (Nov 14, 2006)

i basicaly hate them all


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 14, 2006)

The *Only* thing I didn't like about 58 was that Shikamaru and Naruto kept emphasizing he was a psycho. I thought it was enough for Naruto to just say it, but they really make him more of a psycho who wants to kill everybody.


----------



## MidoriChii (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't like the dub, but I've seen alot worse dubs then this one. o.o But considering I really like the manga and anime I'm sorta angry with some of the voice actors they chose. >_<; I give it a 6½/10..


----------



## XanBcoo (Nov 15, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> The *Only* thing I didn't like about 58 was that Shikamaru and Naruto kept emphasizing he was a psycho. I thought it was enough for Naruto to just say it, but they really make him more of a psycho who wants to kill everybody.



Wait...

...wait...


So what do *you* think Gaara is, if not a pyscho?


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 15, 2006)

XanBcoo said:


> Wait...
> 
> ...wait...
> 
> ...



Just an attemptive killer who was misguided by his own father and disgusted by the village of Suna. All he needed was real love, people.


----------



## tennesay (Nov 15, 2006)

yes... like Gaara only needs a little real love, right before he crushes your body into a bloodly pulp.

Gaara is Frick'n insane though he does have a pretty good reason, all things considering he is just sane enough.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, I just think that Vix overdid it. I'm trying to say that Shikamaru tried to make Gaara look like some ugly-ass psycho who'll kill anyone with no intent (and I mean NO INTENT) and more.


----------



## XanBcoo (Nov 15, 2006)

Neji Kun said:
			
		

> Well, I just think that Vix overdid it. I'm trying to say that Shikamaru tried to make Gaara look like some ugly-ass psycho who'll kill anyone with no intent (and I mean NO INTENT) and more.



He does kill more or less with no intent. That's the whole point.

"I must kill everyone in this world to justify my own existence."

That's the logic of someone who's been subjected to so much emotional torment that he can't discern reality correctly anymore. There's no two ways about it. He's pretty much completely insane. 

There is a possible rebuttal to that argument, but the dub hasn't reached that point in the anime yet. Regardless of that, I don't think you can't dress up Gaara's condition as "just needing love".


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 15, 2006)

XanBcoo said:


> He does kill more or less with no intent. That's the whole point.
> 
> "I must kill everyone in this world to justify my own existence."
> 
> ...



But what I'm saying is that how the dubs script it. Are those the exact translations from the sub?


----------



## tennesay (Nov 16, 2006)

I think its pretty much the same, perhaps it might be a little different, from sub to sub but I think it was pretty much summed up as Gaara kills to feel alive.


----------



## sanbi no isonade (Nov 16, 2006)

the dubs o.k i just wish the voice were diffrent on some of the characters ie. itatchi. as some characters dont use facial exspressions much so its all about the voice to show how there feeling. itatchi is the best example of this,shikamarus ccach phrase should have been kept as troublesome as i think it fits hime more. "believe it" should be said a lot less often i swear he said it at least 10 times one ep. other than that ill have to wait to see how theyy do future characters since i only catch a few eps


----------



## Ooter (Nov 16, 2006)

the dub isnt that bad at all... i used to tink it was but its better now.


----------



## goddes mate (Nov 16, 2006)

i agree with evil akatsuki lee...


----------



## Onislayer123 (Nov 22, 2006)

The jutsus dubbed english name sound gay, they mythical bijou sound gay, naruto talks like some..... fucking gay ass piece of shit, everything sounds horrible, his name is no longer naruto but NAARuTo.

In all honesty I can't bear to listen to the dub Naruto it kills my ears after a few seconds and I have a compulsion I can't fight against to immediately change the channel.

Just watch Jap subs its 124512512359871951270X better


----------



## geG (Nov 22, 2006)

Aw, we'd gone so long without some idiot making a comment in here.


----------



## Shiron (Nov 22, 2006)

Geg said:


> Aw, we'd gone so long without some idiot making a comment in here.


Yeah, we did... Oh well; we'd really gone without one for longer than what I expected, so we were really due for one.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 23, 2006)

Forget his comment, I wish I'd never clicked on that spoiler tag...

O_O


----------



## Yuna (Nov 23, 2006)

Shikaku's appaerance in episode 58 (when he was drunk and didn't know Shikamaru was in the Chuunin Exam) was filler. That scene did not happen in the manga.

Here's a major complaint. Because Viz's incompetence, a *huge* plot hole came to be in episode 62:
gnutte LQ-MQ


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 23, 2006)

FallenAngelII said:


> Shikaku's appaerance in episode 58 (when he was drunk and didn't know Shikamaru was in the Chuunin Exam) was filler. That scene did not happen in the manga.
> 
> Here's a major complaint. Because Viz's incompetence, a *huge* plot hole came to be in episode 62:
> [Live-evil]​_Death​_Note​_08​_[CD870ADE].avi




Almost all long running anime series have some form of mistranslation at one point or another. Big whoop. So they screwed up. It isn't that huge, and will be corrected on the DVDs


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 24, 2006)

So, Naruto was saying "damn" in Uzumaki Chronicles. Does that mean the dub may use it more frequently(he didn't even say it on the first set of uncut DVDs)


----------



## dkirbyj (Nov 24, 2006)

ryne11 said:


> So, Naruto was saying "damn" in Uzumaki Chronicles. Does that mean the dub may use it more frequently(he didn't even say it on the first set of uncut DVDs)



He also said "Shut the HELL up!" in Narutimate Hero, but they still don't curse in the anime.  I think they can allow cursing in the games and dvds cause you have to pay more for those things...


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 24, 2006)

> He also said "Shut the HELL up!" in Narutimate Hero, but they still don't curse in the anime. I think they can allow cursing in the games and dvds cause you have to pay more for those things...


No, it's because the people who control what's on television don't allow cursing in certain shows or timeslots.
Viz can add however much swearing they want, but what airs is up to the discretion of Cartoon Network.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 24, 2006)

Jenna Berry said:


> No, it's because the people who control what's on television don't allow cursing in certain shows or timeslots.
> Viz can add however much swearing they want, but what airs is up to the discretion of Cartoon Network.





Yet they can Show men in Black, where they say bastard, ass, damn, damn it, goddamit, make racial jokes and sexual jokes, at 5 pm on a weekday...


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Nov 24, 2006)

superemil986 said:


> Edit by Axass - this becomes right now: the official dub complaining thread. If you have some specific complaint feel free to create a thread about it, if you're just making a thread generally saying that the dub sucks for various reasons, please post your thoughts here. Thank you.
> 
> naruto sounds like a 30-year old,sakura sounds like a malay crazy teen and sasuke sounds like a malay soccer fan!:S
> 
> sickening.


The voice for Naruto is annoying. He came off in the manga ass being a little hardcore. Everyone elses voices are ok.


----------



## Foxeye (Nov 25, 2006)

Shadow Raki-黒いドラゴン7 said:


> The voice for Naruto is annoying. He came off in the manga ass being a little hardcore. Everyone elses voices are ok.



Do you mean that's how you read him?  In manga, it's up to however you read it.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 4, 2006)

dkirbyj said:


> He also said "Shut the HELL up!" in Narutimate Hero, but they still don't curse in the anime.  I think they can allow cursing in the games and dvds cause you have to pay more for those things...



Viz hasn't given us more than 2 curse words so far in the first Naruto Uncut boxset, so don't get your hopes up to high for the next releace.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 6, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Viz hasn't given us more than 2 curse words so far in the first Naruto Uncut boxset, so don't get your hopes up to high for the next releace.



So, who cares if they sware.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 6, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Viz hasn't given us more than 2 curse words so far in the first Naruto Uncut boxset, so don't get your hopes up to high for the next releace.



The second boxset should be arriving at my house soon, So I will make sure to check if there are any swears. The directors switched at 26, so maybe the third set


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 6, 2006)

ryne11 said:


> The second boxset should be arriving at my house soon, So I will make sure to check if there are any swears. The directors switched at 26, so maybe the third set



Cool, also is it just me or has VIZ's toning down methord in Naruto got to their heads, since they decided to tone down the lanugage in the 1st Uncut Naruto Boxset. 

Such as using the dub script and only imputting two cuss words in their 1st Boxset, all the rest remained as grunts or shouting No... and even Zabuza's "Kuso" word remained "Could he be" in the dub.

Do you think VIZ will put all the "Damn's" and "Hell's" back into the 2nd uncut boxset this time?


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 6, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Cool, also is it just me or has VIZ's toning down methord in Naruto got to their heads, since they decided to tone down the lanugage in the 1st Uncut Naruto Boxset.
> 
> Such as using the dub script and only imputting two cuss words in their 1st Boxset, all the rest remained as grunts or shouting No... and even Zabuza's "Kuso" word remained "Could he be" in the dub.
> 
> Do you think VIZ will put all the "Damn's" and "Hell's" back into the 2nd uncut boxset this time?


There was 1 hell and 2 damns in the first set. There have been 2 hells and one damn in all of the games, and one hell in the actual show.
I Hope the start using swears. Something retarded about someone getting the crap beaten out of them and the beat person screaming "Darn IT!"

I'm not a "ZOMG NO SW3RZ DUB SUXX0RS" person, but even I like some realistic language now and again.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought VIZ could have done a better job with the 1st Uncut Naruto Boxset, since it didn't seem right when they used the old dub script becausei it caused alot of confusion in some scenes.


----------



## Foxeye (Dec 8, 2006)

It's just the way they translated it.  Or are a lot of people here potty mouth junkies?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 9, 2006)

Though it's not like VIZ not to translate an anime series for the uncut version, what went wrong in it's production... was their a reason why they dubbed both versions at the same time?


----------



## Foxeye (Dec 9, 2006)

I felt it showed how little was taken out.  Also, many people when they think "Uncut" they mean content like blood and gore.  Not dialogue.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 9, 2006)

I always thought the dialouge would have been re done, but I was surprised when they re-used the old edited dub script instead ^^;


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 11, 2006)

DVD set 2. Damned and bastard are on it, and Kuso is mostly darn it

Perfect subtitles though. Except the names of the titles. they kept the dub names for them


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 11, 2006)

ryne11 said:


> DVD set 2. Damned and bastard are on it, and Kuso is mostly darn it
> 
> Perfect subtitles though. Except the names of the titles. they kept the dub names for them


Cool.  =D
I can't wait to get this.  I'm really hoping someone's getting it for me for my birthday or Christmas, cause I'm completely broke.  xD


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

ryne11 said:


> DVD set 2. Damned and bastard are on it, and Kuso is mostly darn it
> 
> Perfect subtitles though. Except the names of the titles. they kept the dub names for them



Wow they went their ways to translate it properly this time eh, I'll be sure to buy it now


----------



## Karin Maaka (Dec 14, 2006)

ryne11 said:


> DVD set 2. Damned and bastard are on it, and Kuso is mostly darn it
> 
> Perfect subtitles though. Except the names of the titles. they kept the dub names for them



Upon reading this, I'm almost glad. 

Now we might actually get to see a certain potty-mouthed ninja in all her glory! :E


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 14, 2006)

I was just wondering if they decided to change Sakura's "Cha!" back into "Damn it" for the uncut version?


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> I was just wondering if they decided to change Sakura's "Cha!" back into "Damn it" for the uncut version?



Cha!


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 14, 2006)

ryne11 said:


> Cha!



Oh well I guess you can't win them all in the end, guess I'll just take it the way it is.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Dec 17, 2006)

Two questions:

About these uncut Naruto box sets, do they include original Japanese episodes themselves or just the option of playing the Japanese intros?  Even though I've no intention of getting them when I can just watch the subs online, are either of those options on there?  (And if someone can answer me this, where exactly is the cursing that's included in the uncut box sets?  The only one I heard was when Sasuke said 'Damn' when he and Naruto were still doing the tree climbing exercise and he said 'Damn, he's catching up to me, inch by inch.'

The other is this: Does translation of certain things really matter to people?  I'm gonna say it right now, it's no secret that sub fans have already given away the name 'Chidori,' so there's no use of trying to find a proper way to hide it.  It's also no surprise that most of the people on the English Naruto board are not actual dub fans, but sub fans that are probably up to date on both the manga and anime. Would it really make much of a difference to people if the names of attacks were not left as they originally were?  I mean, it's up to the dubbing company if they want to change it.  Is it simply because sub fans feel it would 'sound cooler if it was left alone' or just want to hear it said in the dub, because if that's the case, they could just watch that exact same episode in Japanese and hear the name there.  People were thinking that Neji's "Kaiten" would stay the same, and it was changed to "Rotation," and that worked fine with people.  (Personally, I was wondering whether or not they'd keep "Hakke Rokujuu Yonshou," but that's easier said than done.)  Would fans really be that pissed if Chidori was named something besides that?  It shouldn't make much of a big deal when they've seen the episode already, so why complain?


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 17, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:


> About these uncut Naruto box sets, do they include original Japanese episodes themselves or just the option of playing the Japanese intros?  Even though I've no intention of getting them when I can just watch the subs online, are either of those options on there?  (And if someone can answer me this, where exactly is the cursing that's included in the uncut box sets?  The only one I heard was when Sasuke said 'Damn' when he and Naruto were still doing the tree climbing exercise and he said 'Damn, he's catching up to me, inch by inch.'


It is the full Japanese episode. No edits, accurate subtitles(not crap fansub mistranslation) with japanese VO and

The first set had only a couple. Zabuza damn once and Ebisu said hell. 
The second still has little swearing, but more than the first. Has naruto saying damned and bastard and other things though.

Darn it is an acceptable translation for kuso.
Even if there is little swearing, they are still more accurate than the subs. Just because they swore in the subtitles doesn't mean they actually swore
You should spend the money and buy the set(which has redrawn scenes too) instead of being a Pirate 

Since the dub switched directors at 26, maybe the third set will be more vulgur. 



Smash_2451 said:


> The other is this: Does translation of certain things really matter to people?  I'm gonna say it right now, it's no secret that sub fans have already given away the name 'Chidori,' so there's no use of trying to find a proper way to hide it.  It's also no surprise that most of the people on the English Naruto board are not actual dub fans, but sub fans that are probably up to date on both the manga and anime. Would it really make much of a difference to people if the names of attacks were not left as they originally were?  I mean, it's up to the dubbing company if they want to change it.  Is it simply because sub fans feel it would 'sound cooler if it was left alone' or just want to hear it said in the dub, because if that's the case, they could just watch that exact same episode in Japanese and hear the name there.  People were thinking that Neji's "Kaiten" would stay the same, and it was changed to "Rotation," and that worked fine with people.  (Personally, I was wondering whether or not they'd keep "Hakke Rokujuu Yonshou," but that's easier said than done.)  Would fans really be that pissed if Chidori was named something besides that?  It shouldn't make much of a big deal when they've seen the episode already, so why complain?



I wouldn't have cared

The Otaku Backlash of "Copy Wheel Eye", "Bloodline Limit", and "Thousand Birds" would have brought the internet to a halt, even though it is retarded to make threads bashing the dub on accurate translations.


----------



## Oniikaze01 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Offical complaint*

This is my offical complaint. I can't stand the american voices. Won't watch it or support it. THANK YOU dattebayo!

Onii


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 20, 2006)

Oniikaze01 said:


> This is my offical complaint. I can't stand the american voices. Won't watch it or support it. THANK YOU dattebayo!
> 
> Onii



Good for you.

Like we care.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Dec 21, 2006)

Not a complaint, just another question, but this applies to both dub and sub fans of the series.

All right, I think it's safe to say that most of the people on the forums (mostly sub fans) didn't like "Rise" as the English intro.  I came to enjoy it, but that's not the matter at hand.  When Haruka Kanata came around in the third season, it was a surprise, and people seemed to like it, despite dub only fans not having any idea of what they were seeing when it first debuted on the dub.

Despite HK appearing, it wasn't exactly the way it was on the Japanese version, which obviously has to do with trying to fit Haruka Kanata in the context of the third season, whereas when it originally came out, it was during the SECOND season.  Does anyone feel that it's better that the images were changed for the dub or do some purists feel "it's gotta be the same both ways just because we said so!!"  I mean, it's good to have some variance, and either way, they're both good intros whichever way you look at them.  I still lean towards the sub, and that's not being biased, I just...prefer it.  You don't actually plan on complaining if they change the images for the other intros, are you?  And that's only under the assumption that they use them.

Haruka Kanata:
English version: Link removed
Japanese version: Link removed


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 21, 2006)

I personally don't like the English version of Haruka Kanata that much.  Not just because it's different...I'm not a purist or anything.  But to me, it looks like an AMV or something...not very professional, I guess.  Just random clips from the original HK, Kanashimi wo Yasashisa ni, and random episodes.  A lot of it doesn't seem to fit with the music...
I'm not really complaining though.  Even the English version of HK >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rise.  Rise completely sucked.  ><


----------



## Kei Kurono (Dec 23, 2006)

At first when I saw the dub, it seemed like it wasn't going to go far in sucess but later on it grew on me and I enjoyed it even more.


----------



## UchihaIfu (Dec 23, 2006)

the dub sucks big time. i almost puked when i first heard their voices


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 23, 2006)

UchihaIfu said:


> the dub sucks big time. i almost puked when i first heard their voices




Care to elaberate? The word "Dub" in the terms in which we are using does not deal exclusively with the voices.

Also, the voices have improved exponentially since the first 26 episodes. DOn't base an entire dub on a few episodes.


----------



## UchihaIfu (Dec 23, 2006)

and what is it with the juuuuuutsuuuuuuuuuuuuus.??  they say the english name of the jutsu and then say juuuuuuuutsuuuuuuuuu instead of technique for example kakashi's doton shinjuu zanshuu no jutsu. the dubbed version says "earth style head hunter juuuuutsuuuuuuuu" i mean if u wanna do it in english do the whole thing in english. and then there is "shaaaaaaaaaaringaaaaaaaaan"


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 23, 2006)

"Art of the Shadow Clone!!!!!!!!!!"  
Honestly, I think if it were translated, people wold bitch that they didn't use Jutsu

And like I said, omit the first 26 episodes. The acting quality gets much better


----------



## UchihaIfu (Dec 23, 2006)

is that what naruto says for kage bunshin no jutsu? ~shivers~


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 23, 2006)

UchihaIfu said:


> is that what naruto says for kage bunshin no jutsu? ~shivers~



No. If you have watched the show, you should know what it translates to.  

The manga Translates it to "Art of the Shadow Doppelganer" which it accurate, but not litteral.

Jutsu can mean art, so in order to keep the raging Otakus off thier backs, i'm sure that is the reason why they left it as Jutsu


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 24, 2006)

I think the voices in themselves are great, it's just some of them don't fit/are so far away from the Japanese version it throws me off.

The English Naruto just doesn't sound ANYTHING like the Japanese Naruto.

The English Hinata is freakishly similar to the Japanese version (IMO), but it is so very very very weird hearing it in English that I can't stand it.

Kakashi couldn't be any more different, and Gai doesn't sound like that energetic tough guy.

I don't like it as much as the Japanese version, because quite obviously I watched episodes 1-215 and the two movies in Japanese, I'll never adjust. I really wish they had gotten a voice actor for Naruto that more resembles THE Naruto though. I mean, when I hear the English version and I look at Naruto, I think "Regardless of what I'm used to, that doesn't even match the look of the character at all".


----------



## cha0s (Dec 24, 2006)

the dubbing makes me cry at night


----------



## chesterbean (Dec 24, 2006)

[/QUOTE]naruto sounds like a 30-year old,sakura sounds like a malay crazy teen and sasuke sounds like a malay soccer fan![/QUOTE]

The dub freakin rocks! Naruto's voice is better then the Japanese feminine one! Sakura's is fine and Sasuke's is as good as the Japanese one!


----------



## Greed990 (Dec 24, 2006)

Its funny, these people are basing all their opinions on the beginning of the show to the japanese version where all the characters  have already gotten into their roles perfectly.
If you look at the latest episode, everyone sounds great. To mention  a few, Shikamaru, Gai, and Gaara .

I don't have a complain about the dub except that they cut out some blood( not Viz's fault, CN insist on it), and they basically change 75% of the clips in the OP. I don't know why but whatever. The theme doesn't really affect much of the show as a whole.


----------



## bavlondon (Dec 27, 2006)

naruto sounds like a 30-year old,sakura sounds like a malay crazy teen and sasuke sounds like a malay soccer fan![/QUOTE]

The dub freakin rocks! Naruto's voice is better then the Japanese feminine one! Sakura's is fine and Sasuke's is as good as the Japanese one! [/QUOTE]

You are jokin arnt you?


----------



## Kei Kurono (Dec 27, 2006)

Their's times when VIZ changed the script that I didn't like compared to the original, but then again some jokes you've just got to like.


----------



## reddik (Dec 29, 2006)

the only thing I never liked about the Naruto dub was when they changed Shino's voice into some kind of neardy guy.


----------



## Blind~Kitsune (Dec 29, 2006)

I like Gaara's, Tenten's, and Hinata's voices better then the japanese, but the dub Neji and Sasuke practically made me cry =/


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Dec 29, 2006)

I absolutely love Gaara's


----------



## Melero (Dec 30, 2006)

I never did like Shino's new voice much.


----------



## sanbi no isonade (Dec 30, 2006)

i just caught gais voice in the gaara match and i laughed, becourse sounds like "lee can is getting his ass  handed to him but i dont give a shit"


----------



## Foxeye (Dec 31, 2006)

Melero said:


> I never did like Shino's new voice much.



Remember, a lot of guys didn't like Shino's first voice.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 31, 2006)

Melero said:


> I never did like Shino's new voice much.



I never did either, since now he sounded like a geek and a nerd but his other voice sounded much better.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 1, 2007)

I actually like Shino's new voice.  I absolutely hated his first one...
The new one didn't sound very good during his fight with Zaku, but when I heard it in the third exam (just the two lines he had after Naruto beat Neji) I was just like 'Whoa.'  I personally think it sounds awesome, even though it sounds nothing like his original voice.


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jan 1, 2007)

I like Shino's voice...if I'm not mistaken the VA for shino also did Ken Ichijouji in Digimon 02...there's so many va's on naruto that were on digimon


----------



## Pseudonym (Jan 5, 2007)

"BELIEVE IT!!!"

That is all.


----------



## Rukie (Jan 5, 2007)

Pseudonym said:


> "BELIEVE IT!!!"
> 
> That is all.


I can tell that you gave up on the dub after about episode 5. "Believe it" is no longer a valid complaint, since he RARELY SAYS IT ANYMORE.


----------



## CosmicDebris (Jan 5, 2007)

I really don't have any major complaints about the dub so far. I haven't watched all the episodes, but I have a question. I just watched an episode and I heard Kankuro's name pronounced "Kon-KOO-roh". Is that an anomaly or do they consistently pronounce his name that way in the dub? 
Isn't that like saying "Sah-SOO-kay"?


----------



## geG (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah, for some reason Kankuro's one of the few names they've mispronounced. Same with Uchiha. Most of the names do have the correct pronunciation, though. I don't know why there were a few that didn't get it right.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 5, 2007)

Geg said:


> Yeah, for some reason Kankuro's one of the few names they've mispronounced. Same with Uchiha. Most of the names do have the correct pronunciation, though. I don't know why there were a few that didn't get it right.


Have they always mispronounced Kankurou's name?  The only time I noticed it (well, that I remember.  =P) was when Genma said it...


----------



## CosmicDebris (Jan 5, 2007)

I just heard Genma say it too, so I was wondering if maybe it was just him...
Sometimes different actors just pronounce names wrong. I remember in the Kikaider dub, hearing "Jiro" pronounced at least 3 different ways, sometimes by the same actor. XD

double-posted somehow


----------



## Foxeye (Jan 7, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> Have they always mispronounced Kankurou's name?  The only time I noticed it (well, that I remember.  =P) was when Genma said it...



Are you sure it sounds like a mispronounciation, or just different from what you're used to with a Japanese accent?


----------



## CosmicDebris (Jan 8, 2007)

Like I said before...would you say "Sah-SOO-kay"? I don't think so. Obviously the Japanese pronounce things differently from English speakers, and in some cases, particularly in very western sounding names, I wouldn't even consider pronouncing it the Japanese way, but if you're going to say a Japanese name like Kankuro, it would be best said by an English speaker "KAHNkro", just like we say "SAHSkeh". We're still saying it with an English/American accent, just more closely mimicking the way it's said in Japanese.

Or maybe I'm full of crap.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jan 9, 2007)

The pronouncions are the thing that seems to worst in the Naruto dub.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jan 9, 2007)

Mispronunciations don't bother me, unless they are blatantly horrible like "Sa-soo-kay" in the German theme song, or to a lesser extent, "joot-soo".  But right now there's nothing on that level in English Naruto.


----------



## CosmicDebris (Jan 13, 2007)

Danny Lilithborne said:


> Mispronunciations don't bother me, unless they are blatantly horrible like "Sa-soo-kay" in the German theme song, or to a lesser extent, "joot-soo". But right now there's nothing on that level in English Naruto.


 
How is Kan-koo-roh less horrible than Sa-soo-kay?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jan 13, 2007)

> How is Kan-koo-roh less horrible than Sa-soo-kay?


Because they are pronoucing a silent vowel in Sa-soo-kay.

There aren't any silent vowels in Kan-koo-roh.


----------



## geG (Jan 13, 2007)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> The pronouncions are the thing that seems to worst in the Naruto dub.



You really are exactly like gokuden.


----------



## Mr. All Sunday (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a question. How would the word 'jutsu' be pronounced differently than 'joot-soo'? Is the last u silent?


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 13, 2007)

Geg said:


> You really are exactly like gokuden.



Today is Obvious Day!!?!?! :amazed



Mr. All Sunday said:


> I have a question. How would the word 'jutsu' be pronounced differently than 'joot-soo'? Is the last u silent?



The only difference I can tell is that the japanese say it faster.

Jewt-sue


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jan 13, 2007)

No.  There's no "t" end sound in syllables in Japanese.  "tsu" is its own syllable, and it's supposed to be pronounced "j(y)oo-zoo" (with the z pronounced like the z in pizza).

Unrelated edit: This isn't exactly a complaint, but I saw the English version of ep.3 yesterday, then went to see the original Japanese version today.  All the toilet scenes they cut?  Actually, they were kinda gross.  I actually like the English version better.


----------



## fat shadow (Jan 16, 2007)

i bought the English dub of Naruto on DVD and I have to watch it in Japanese with subs, i find it much more pleasing


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 16, 2007)

fat shadow said:


> i bought the English dub of Naruto on DVD and I have to watch it in Japanese with subs, i find it much more pleasing



You won' be saying that around the 4th and fifth dvd set.


----------



## Jarman (Jan 16, 2007)

Idk, the dub to me 7/10. Some good some bad. Naruto I think could be better, but ive gotten used to it now. Rock Lee is the best voice fit to my opinion.


----------



## Jarman (Jan 16, 2007)

Idk, the dub to me 7/10. Some good some bad. Naruto I think could be better, but ive gotten used to it now. Rock Lee is the best voice fit to my opinion.


----------



## CosmicDebris (Jan 17, 2007)

Jenna Berry said:


> Because they are pronoucing a silent vowel in Sa-soo-kay.
> 
> There aren't any silent vowels in Kan-koo-roh.



Um, yes there is. the ku in Kankuro is spoken as silent vowel.


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 18, 2007)

CosmicDebris said:


> Um, yes there is. the ku in Kankuro is spoken as silent vowel.



2:55 says you are wrong


----------



## Foxeye (Jan 18, 2007)

It's not that big of a deal.  It's similar to how a native English speaker will pronoucne the name "Maria" differently than a native Spanish speaker.


----------



## Sedres (Jan 18, 2007)

I was pretty disappointed with Naruto's english voice. Last I checked Asuma was the smoker, so why's Naruto got that raspy voice?! 
Not particularly big on Sakura's voice either, but oh well... maybe they'll be improved upon when the next story arc is reached and they've grew up a bit!


----------



## CosmicDebris (Jan 18, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> 2:55 says you are wrong



No, it says I'm right. He clearly says KAHN-kro. You can hear the "u" very softly just like with any Japanese silent vowel. Different speakers will enunciate the vowel more or less. Just like with the name "Usopp" in One Piece, some characters really clearly say "Usoppu" while others almost entirely eliminate the vowel. You're also ignoring the fact that they cleary say "Chakura". But we don't say "Cha-koo-ra" do we? 

No, it's not a big deal, but those of you trying to say that Kan-koo-roh is right and Sa-soo-kay is wrong are ignorant.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not sure why Kan-koo-roh is less horrible than Sa-soo-kay, although it might have something to do with that German theme song.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jan 23, 2007)

This isn't necessarily a complaint, but something I noticed about the dub.

As we know, the jutus are, for the most part, all translated into the appropriate English term.  As I was flipping through channels and saw that Naruto was coming on at 5:30, I checked the info section and it was "Kakashi: Sharingan Warrior."

Here's the intersting thing about what it said for the short episode synopsis:

"Naruto takes the lead, performing the Kage Bunshin and throwing a Fuuma Shurkien."

Kage Bunshin?  I just found it a bit odd that they used "Kage Bunshin" as opposed to "Shadow Clone," but it's only a short episode synopsis, so I doubt anyone would notice or care.


----------



## LGDArm (Jan 23, 2007)

I think the english Pakkun voice is awful.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 23, 2007)

They've made small mistakes through the series, though i think the biggest mistake was Naurto telling Neji that he failed the SHADOW clone jutsu (instead of saying he failed the clone jutsu) in the finals. cause if the prerequisite for finishing the academy was the shadow clone jutsu, then everyone would know it.


----------



## BeansyMcPork (Jan 23, 2007)

pA_Arm said:


> I think the english Pakkun voice is awful.



It's not perfect but it really could've been much, much worse. I'm honestly fine with it. I'm also amazed how well the dub managed to pull off the "puni puni" soft paw scene, since it was kind of a ridiculous scene to begin with and without the Japanese cultural context it's just completely confusing on top of it.


----------



## MangekyoMaster (Jan 24, 2007)

BeansyMcPork said:


> It's not perfect but it really could've been much, much worse. I'm honestly fine with it. I'm also amazed how well the dub managed to pull off the "puni puni" soft paw scene, since it was kind of a ridiculous scene to begin with and without the Japanese cultural context it's just completely confusing on top of it.



I didn't get the paw scene.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 24, 2007)

The paw scene was so awesome...xD  It was really well done in the dub, too...


----------



## Euraj (Jan 28, 2007)

*Dubs.*

I think the English dubs for anime were better back in the day. Back then, they actually chose voices that _THEY_ thought would fit the characters. Nowadays, it's like they just try to get English voice actors that sound just like the Japanese actors, which ends up with you having a character with a corny, or unfitting voice.


----------



## blazen' (Jan 28, 2007)

*Whats up with the funky names in episode 71?*

i had no problem with the english naruto until that started screwing up voices an names. dont get me wrong, i love the english naruto almost as much as the japanese one but lately theyve been doing some pretty weird stuff.

they started doing weird stuf like screwing up gamabunta's and sakun and ukons voice and i let that one slide,but what's with the weird name to replace the Mokuton ninjutsu. last time i rember it was WOOD not EARTH. then instead of saying the sword of kusanagi, they say the grass long sword(where did this name come from?). then the worst time to keep a ninjutsu with its original japanese name presents itself in this episode, when the third asks enma to transform. To let the english veiwers understand, they should have let him say transform into free forming daimond staff, not speak jibberish for people to get confused by.

they need to seriosly get their act together.
blazen' is online now Add to blazen''s Reputation Report Post


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 29, 2007)

I like most of the voices. I think oro could sound a little more...evil? I dunno I thought the original one was just a little more haunting.


----------



## Denizen (Jan 30, 2007)

The dub isn't perfect, but I feel that too many people are complaining about tiny tiny things in this thread.


----------



## Ludi_Uchiha (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah Everyone's Voice is like   Wierd


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 30, 2007)

Euraj said:


> I think the English dubs for anime were better back in the day. Back then, they actually chose voices that _THEY_ thought would fit the characters. Nowadays, it's like they just try to get English voice actors that sound just like the Japanese actors, which ends up with you having a character with a corny, or unfitting voice.



They picked voices that fit the characters...  


Everyone here complains BECAUSE they don't sound like the Japanese


----------



## Stalin (Jan 31, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> They picked voices that fit the characters...
> 
> 
> Everyone here complains BECAUSE they don't sound like the Japanese



What is so bad about that?
I mean the important is that they have at least decents voices unlike the freaking Pokemon Usa dub of Pokemon.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 31, 2007)

The only problem was that in 71 was then Shodaime said "Secret *Earth* Jutsu" I think everyone who's watched the subs/read the original manga knows why.

Also, I didn't really get Nidaime's voice when he did the Complete Darkness or whatever jutsu.


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 31, 2007)

Strongbad said:


> What is so bad about that?
> I mean the important is that they have at least decents voices unlike the freaking Pokemon Usa dub of Pokemon.



Comparing 4kids to an actual dub company?

And dubbing isn't about choosing voices that sound like the japanese, it is about choosing good voices that suite the characters.


----------



## geG (Jan 31, 2007)

Euraj said:


> I think the English dubs for anime were better back in the day. Back then, they actually chose voices that _THEY_ thought would fit the characters. Nowadays, it's like they just try to get English voice actors that sound just like the Japanese actors, which ends up with you having a character with a corny, or unfitting voice.



If that were the case, dub voices like Kankuro's, Neji's, and Shino's would be completely different.


----------



## Kisuke_Urahara (Feb 1, 2007)

Neji Kun said:


> The only problem was that in 71 was then Shodaime said "Secret *Earth* Jutsu" I think everyone who's watched the subs/read the original manga knows why.
> 
> Also, I didn't really get Nidaime's voice when he did the Complete Darkness or whatever jutsu.


Well, wood jutsu is part earth, so it's not completely wrong.  Wood element would have been better to say though.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 1, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Comparing 4kids to an actual dub company?
> 
> And dubbing isn't about choosing voices that sound like the japanese, it is about choosing good voices that suite the characters.



I wasn't talking about 4kids , I was talking about Pokemon Usa, they're the new company that dubs pokemon. 4crap sold the rights to Pokemon to them. You  should see, the voices are even worse than the ones of the one piece dub.


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 2, 2007)

Strongbad said:


> You  should see, the voices are even worse than the ones of the one piece dub.



Is that even possible?


----------



## reddik (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm used to the voices since they are like the Inuyasha ones so it's no difference to me.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Feb 2, 2007)

hmm, the dub--- so many things left unsaid in the dub-- scenes cut out-- and dialogue screwed up-- but i say that its there and theres nothing you can do about it so. I just deal with it--- I rather there be a english naruto anyway than there not being one--- Doesnt mean I think the DUB is great though -___-


----------



## ambe (Feb 2, 2007)

as long as you haven't seen the japanese one you'll be fine ^^


----------



## Stalin (Feb 2, 2007)

Neji_WinsAll said:


> hmm, the dub--- so many things left unsaid in the dub-- scenes cut out-- and dialogue screwed up-- but i say that its there and theres nothing you can do about it so. I just deal with it--- I rather there be a english naruto anyway than there not being one--- Doesnt mean I think the DUB is great though -___-



There arn't that many scenes cut, actually there is barely any scenes cut out. The dialouge is not screwed up, you should see the hokage speech in episode 71. In fact, episode 71 got a 10 out of 10 from ign.com.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Feb 2, 2007)

Strongbad said:


> There arn't that many scenes cut, actually there is barely any scenes cut out. The dialouge is not screwed up, you should see the hokage speech in episode 71. In fact, episode 71 got a 10 out of 10 from ign.com.



well this is the dub complaint thread so V_V

and yes i did watch the japanese version and read the manga


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 2, 2007)

Neji_WinsAll said:


> hmm, the dub--- so many things left unsaid in the dub-- scenes cut out-- and dialogue screwed up-- but i say that its there and theres nothing you can do about it so. I just deal with it--- I rather there be a english naruto anyway than there not being one--- Doesnt mean I think the DUB is great though -___-


Name 1 cut scene in the last 10 episodes. Also Name somewhere recent where the dub screwed up Dialouge

Please, enlighten me.




Neji_WinsAll said:


> well this is the dub complaint thread so V_V



So what? People aren't allowed to justify complaints, especially ones that aren't backed up by evidence?


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Feb 2, 2007)

Neji_WinsAll said:


> scenes cut out--


Such as?

(filler)


----------



## reddik (Feb 2, 2007)

From what I have seen so far, no filler scenes were cut out.


----------



## natwel (Feb 2, 2007)

Why doesn't Iruka have a lovable soft voice on the dub? It takes his charm away!!!!!!


----------



## tirkaro (Feb 2, 2007)

Neji_WinsAll said:


> hmm, the dub--- so many things left unsaid in the dub-- scenes cut out-- and dialogue screwed up-- but i say that its there and theres nothing you can do about it so.



huh? wheredya hear that from?
they never cut out any scenes(as much as a would love it if they cut out the fillers ;_; ) or change any dialog.(unless you count the technique translations)


----------



## Geminico (Feb 2, 2007)

I didn't like the dub too much in the beginning, but only because I was so use to the japanese. Now I think the dub is quite excellent, I especially love Gaara's, Jiraiya's, and Gai's voice overs~! The ONLY voice I just cannot get use to is Kabuto's....I don't think it fits him at all @_____@


----------



## Kisuke_Urahara (Feb 3, 2007)

natwel said:


> Why doesn't Iruka have a lovable soft voice on the dub? It takes his charm away!!!!!!


Iruka has a nice voice, I like it.


----------



## Greed990 (Feb 3, 2007)

Neji_WinsAll said:


> hmm, the dub--- so many things left unsaid in the dub-- scenes cut out-- and dialogue screwed up-- but i say that its there and theres nothing you can do about it so. I just deal with it--- I rather there be a english naruto anyway than there not being one--- Doesnt mean I think the DUB is great though -___-



It seems that no matter how hard you try Viz, idiots will always complain. Nice job looking like a complete moron


----------



## Stalin (Feb 3, 2007)

Greed990 said:


> It seems that no matter how hard you try Viz, idiots will always complain. Nice job looking like a complete moron



There is always gonna be people that think good dubs are bad.


----------



## InnerSakura72 (Feb 3, 2007)

*mmhm*

i have to agree with that...


----------



## jv2k (Feb 3, 2007)

He could be from the UK which did get a pretty mediocre dub.


----------



## carcinoGeneticist (Feb 4, 2007)

Geminico said:


> I didn't like the dub too much in the beginning, but only because I was so use to the japanese. Now I think the dub is quite excellent, I especially love Gaara's, Jiraiya's, and Gai's voice overs~! The ONLY voice I just cannot get use to is Kabuto's....I don't think it fits him at all @_____@



Those are my thoughts almost exactly.
At first I thought the dub was pretty bad...
but now the VA's are better, and I'm more used to it. 

However.. I'm still ify on Naruto's voice...
But it only bothers me because its not adorable like the Japanese voice is.
To me, it just sounds more annoying, and the Japanese voice is more cute. 

Not that Maile is a bad Naruto, its just she hasn't grapsed the 'kawaii-sounding' part of his voice yet.

Hopefully she will eventually. 

Who knows. Some peolple may think his dub voice _is _cute... but not me.


----------



## Kisuke_Urahara (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree he does sound a bit strange.  Naruto sounds very young in the original version and sort of cute.  It is a unique voice that would be very difficult to duplicate.  

In the dub's defense, Naruto didn't grow up with any friends and he's always trying to prove himself to others, so I can sort of see how he could've grown up with an annoying voice, feigning self confidence and being full of hot air.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Feb 4, 2007)

Sasuke's Curse said:


> Not that Maile is a bad Naruto, its just she hasn't grapsed the 'kawaii-sounding' part of his voice yet.


Don't get me wrong 'cause I have nothing (major) against kawaii voices, but Junko Takeuchi just doesn't really convey kawaii that well.  She's good at playing brattish boys with an obnoxious attitude (Naruto, Ted, Mokuba Kaiba, et al.)


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 6, 2007)

reddik said:


> I'm used to the voices since they are like the Inuyasha ones so it's no difference to me.



I agree, since I've seen the Inuyasha dub I know what to expect when I first watched the Naruto dub... possibly because both were dubbed by VIZ.


----------



## Foxeye (Feb 8, 2007)

Kei Kurono said:


> I agree, since I've seen the Inuyasha dub I know what to expect when I first watched the Naruto dub... possibly because both were dubbed by VIZ.



Same company produces, but has different dubbers.  Also, Naruto's recorded in L.A. along with it's sister shows Zatch Bell and Bleach.  Inuyasha's recorded in Vancouver.


----------



## carcinoGeneticist (Feb 8, 2007)

Foxeye said:


> Same company produces, but has different dubbers.  Also, Naruto's recorded in L.A. along with it's sister shows Zatch Bell and Bleach.  Inuyasha's recorded in Vancouver.



Exactly... 
Which is why even though its VIZ none of the VAs are the same, and Naruto doesn't sound Canadian. 

Thankful for that one.


So you can't compare Naruto's dub to Inuyasha..


----------



## Stalin (Feb 8, 2007)

I hate it when someone says the voiceacting sucks, I think if someone says the voices suck on here, they should tell it to the faces of the VAs who are members here.

To be on topic, the complaint I ever had is when I thought they changed chidori into lightning blade but ithen I discovered they didn't.


----------



## Pareto (Feb 8, 2007)

Sasuke's Curse said:


> Exactly...
> Which is why even though its VIZ none of the VAs are the same, and Naruto doesn't sound Canadian.
> 
> Thankful for that one.



What exactly does a Canadian sound like (in comparison to an American)? I ask this as a Canadian (from Vancouver too!).


----------



## milesprowler (Feb 8, 2007)

you should hear garra in filiphino(sp)


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 8, 2007)

milesprowler said:


> you should hear garra in filiphino(sp)



Sample of his voice?


----------



## JJ (Feb 8, 2007)

Strongbad said:


> I hate it when someone says the voiceacting sucks, I think if someone says the voices suck on here, they should tell it to the faces of the VAs who are members here.
> 
> To be on topic, the complaint I ever had is when I thought they changed chidori into lightning blade but ithen I discovered they didn't.



Liam was brave enough to come into this thread.  He's very good at handling criticism.


----------



## Foxeye (Feb 8, 2007)

Pareto said:


> What exactly does a Canadian sound like (in comparison to an American)? I ask this as a Canadian (from Vancouver too!).



It's been a while since I've been to Canada, but while there in BC, the people had a generic neutral North American accent similar to those in Washington State.  He was probably meaning from American stereotype view a la, saying "ehh" all the time or like Terrence and Philip.


----------



## carcinoGeneticist (Feb 8, 2007)

Pareto said:


> What exactly does a Canadian sound like (in comparison to an American)? I ask this as a Canadian (from Vancouver too!).



I just mean the accent that most Canadian's have. Like, the way certain words are pronoucned. The way the 'O's are pronounced, and stuff. 
Its very noticable in the anime that they dub. 

I actually like it, personally, but at the same time I'm sorta glad that the Naruto characters don't have the accents... that'd be weird, because they're actually suppose to be Japanese.

And what I mean by that, is the accents can sound more fitting in anime where the characters don't actually live in Japan.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 9, 2007)

Y'know, I don't see why people complain when naruto used to say "believe it" in the dub when dattebyo is just as retarded.


----------



## Foxeye (Feb 10, 2007)

Strongbad said:


> Y'know, I don't see why people complain when naruto used to say "believe it" in the dub when dattebyo is just as retarded.



Simple.  They're called "japanophiles".


----------



## reddik (Feb 10, 2007)

Strongbad said:


> Y'know, I don't see why people complain when naruto used to say "believe it" in the dub when dattebyo is just as retarded.



And it's lucky for us that he stopped saying that in the dub, however the Japanese version still have him saying dattebayo


----------



## jv2k (Feb 11, 2007)

Man I remember when the dub first came out and I used to come here to argue with the japanophiles. On one hand it does the heart good to see the idiocy levels decline as much as they have in this topic but on the other hand it's just not as fun.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 12, 2007)

Y'know, I've seen some dub haters who think that they should air the subbed version instead. I think that wouldn't appeal to casual viewers, not counting kids, who are more confortable watching something in their own language.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 13, 2007)

reddik said:


> And it's lucky for us that he stopped saying that in the dub, however the Japanese version still have him saying dattebayo



True, those were the days eh? It's a good thing that Naruto doesen't say that quote anymore


----------



## Foxiia (Feb 13, 2007)

I really hate the english dubs. You seem to all be talking about the phrase 'beleive it' and 'dattebayo', I'm sort of glad they changed it to 'believe it' because unlike dattebayo it means something and he can't say it at the end of every sentance. Also the translation of attack names annoys me too, someone already mentioned Chidori to lightning blade, yet they still use some Japanese words 'Gekkai Gengai' (please excuse my spelling I know its horrible) for example. I'm sure there are other words too, personaly I was surprised Kakashi wasn't translated into Scarecrow, that would be horrible 'Scarecrow-sensei' XD


----------



## Layla Miller (Feb 13, 2007)

Every time I catch the American version I'm impressed with the dubbing. My only complaint is Orochimaru's voice. It's by no means bad, but i prefer the Japanese actor's voice. In the original, Orochimaru has a feminine, but very deep voice, which makes him creepier than the dub version, where he's kept the femininity but taken it up a few octaves.



			
				Sasuke's Curse said:
			
		

> However.. I'm still ify on Naruto's voice...
> But it only bothers me because its not adorable like the Japanese voice is.
> To me, it just sounds more annoying, and the Japanese voice is more cute.
> 
> Not that Maile is a bad Naruto, its just she hasn't grapsed the 'kawaii-sounding' part of his voice yet.



I actually prefer Maile's take on Naruto to Junko's. 'Affectedly scabrous yet undeniably 12 and bratty' works better for him than cute, to me at least, and she pulls it off great.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 13, 2007)

Foxiia said:


> I really hate the english dubs. You seem to all be talking about the phrase 'beleive it' and 'dattebayo', I'm sort of glad they changed it to 'believe it' because unlike dattebayo it means something and he can't say it at the end of every sentance. Also the translation of attack names annoys me too, someone already mentioned Chidori to lightning blade, yet they still use some Japanese words 'Gekkai Gengai' (please excuse my spelling I know its horrible) for example. I'm sure there are other words too, personaly I was surprised Kakashi wasn't translated into Scarecrow, that would be horrible 'Scarecrow-sensei' XD



They didn't translate chidori to lightning blade.


----------



## Foxiia (Feb 13, 2007)

They did at least on the one I watched, I'm sure it was called Chidori. I usually watch the ones on early in the mornings as I don't have pay TV so you may have watched a different version XD


----------



## Stalin (Feb 13, 2007)

Foxiia said:


> They did at least on the one I watched, I'm sure it was called Chidori. I usually watch the ones on early in the mornings as I don't have pay TV so you may have watched a different version XD


 
The only two naruto dubs I know of are the Jetix uk and the regular usa versions.


----------



## Foxiia (Feb 13, 2007)

Strongbad said:


> The only two naruto dubs I know of are the Jetix uk and the regular usa versions.




I'm not even sure what the one I'm watching is. It may be the same as the cartoon network version. I'm very saw but all I know is that the one they put on standard tv has had the heck edited out of it so thats its G rated for kids.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 13, 2007)

Chidori wasn't translated.  It was Raikiri that was translated into Lightning Blade.  Chidori was kept the same.


----------



## Foxiia (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank the lord for that XD Well I still think Raikiri still sounds better then lightning blade, I prefer the japanese words.


----------



## Mangekyo Bankai (Feb 13, 2007)

I think you mean raikiri.  They changed Raikiri to lightening blade.  

I hate the dubbed version, the way Naruto says believe it all the damn time, the way everyone (but a few) has a voice that is an annoying overexaggerated manifestation of their inherant personallity traits (Shino's quiet persona manifested in his voice, Naruto's annoying in your face exuberance, Gaara's psychosis, etc), The not so subtle changes in dialogue, and worst of all the way they kept the theme song but switched the scenes that go with around, and spliced Kanashimi's imagery into it at the end.  It makes me want to scream =D

phew... ranting feels good!


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Ignorant Fools foolishly fooling as foolish fools...*



Foxiia said:


> I really hate the english dubs. You seem to all be talking about the phrase 'beleive it' and 'dattebayo', I'm sort of glad they changed it to 'believe it' because unlike dattebayo it means something and he can't say it at the end of every sentance. Also the translation of attack names annoys me too, someone already mentioned Chidori to lightning blade, yet they still use some Japanese words 'Gekkai Gengai' (please excuse my spelling I know its horrible) for example. I'm sure there are other words too, personaly I was surprised Kakashi wasn't translated into Scarecrow, that would be horrible 'Scarecrow-sensei' XD



Chidori=1000 Birds
Raikiri=Lightening Edge/Blade

Kakashi is a name. I wouldn't be translated.  

Finally, someone who hates the dub but not fore believe it!. You are a rare breed  




Mangekyo Bankai said:


> I hate the dubbed version, the way Naruto says believe it all the damn time,


Too bad he doesn'tdattebayo.
Maybe watch past episode 26 perhaps




Mangekyo Bankai said:


> Gaara's psychosis, etc),


???
Gaara is just as good if not better than the japanese, If you bothered to watch the dub in the last 3 months, which seems unlikely




Mangekyo Bankai said:


> The not so subtle changes in dialogue, and worst of all the way they kept the theme song but switched the scenes that go with around, and spliced Kanashimi's imagery into it at the end.  It makes me want to scream =D



Most of the images were used in the first 2 openings. Be happy you got it at all. The 4th one will be normal, so go away. Boo Fucking hoo!

The opening aren't a dubbing problem anyway. The originally wanted to use the original Openings and closings. Don't blame Viz, blame Cartoon Network

You should just kill yourself to protect human  genetics too


----------



## Mangekyo Bankai (Feb 14, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Chidori=1000 Birds
> Raikiri=Lightening Edge/Blade
> 
> Kakashi is a name. I wouldn't be translated.
> ...




So let me get this straight.  I post my opinion in a legitimate fashion within a thread that calls for it, without flaming or bashing anyone, and because of this you openly flame me after ripping my opinion apart because you don't agree with it.  It's members like you that pollute this forum and make it suck for other people.  This is a dub-complaint thread.  I'm doing just that and along comes a douchebag like you that takes shit way too personally.  Because you are obviously incapable of comprehending my complaints, allow me to clarify (not that it matters, you shouldn't have such a strong opinion on a complaint in a complaint thread).

Most of your negativity towards me is expressed in your assumption that I don't watch the dubs.  My response:  no I don't, because I have all the episodes in their original format with subtitles.  Sorry I don't wait around for Cartoon Network to spoon-feed me watered down episodes of Naruto I saw two years ago once a week.  And yeah, he does say believe it a lot.  The phrase has been echoed in the English versions of the games and everything.  But I guess you'll find something wrong with the fact that I play Japanese games too.

As far as the openings go, 1) I don't need to be happy I got them at all because a) I own the soundtracks b) I have the _real_ themes on my _real_ episodes.  2) I don't watch the dubs jackass, my little brother does and thats how I know about their content.  We share a room so I'm forced to sit through it when I'm home from school. 3) I have every right to complain because a) this is a thread specifically for that purpose and b) They could have easily kept the theme the way it was and not made a stupid amalgamation of the original images and bit parts from the 3rd theme.  That would have been easier and truer to the show than making up some retarded looking theme that didn't even go with what is one of the best Naruto theme songs.

And when I said "they" to refer to whoever was in charge of the theme song change, I didn't specify Viz.  You simple assumed I blamed Viz because you are in fact, an imbicile.  If you took the time to read my post instead of being blinded by your noobish arrogance and nonsensical anger at my _complaint_ in this _complaint thread_ you would see that I didn't blame anyone.  And then you ended your idiot rant with a direct flame.  I would have thought that somebody who posts here as much as you would know the rules, or at least be intelligent enough to set a good example for some of the newer members.  And you went as far as neg-repping me.  You really disgust me, all this over a complaint.  In a complaint thread.  And to top it off you don't have a leg to stand on. 

Now I guess your response will be a vain attempt at defending your ridiculous actions, so let me save the rest of our fellow members from being bukkaked with your ignorance.  You can take whatever textual diarrhea you would otherwise splash around this thread and PM me with it.  I'm the kind of guy to talk things out, not attack someones opinions behind their back and neg-rep them like a coward. 

To the rest of you, I apologize for having to subject you to this.  I am merely defending my post that shouldn't need defending in the first place.  If you like dubbed Naruto thats great.  This is not meant to attack you or your beliefs.  I'll leave that sort of behavior to the ass this post is directed to.  _Believe it!_


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mangekyo Bankai said:


> This is a dub-complaint thread.  I'm doing just that and along comes a douchebag like you that takes shit way too personally.



No. It IS a dub complaint thread, but if the aurgument sucks, I'll Dispute it
Especially when hopped up on random substances. They turn me into a bigger asshole.



Mangekyo Bankai said:


> Most of your negativity towards me is expressed in your assumption that I don't watch the dubs.  My response:  *no I don't,* because I have all the episodes in their original format with subtitles.  Sorry I don't wait around for Cartoon Network to spoon-feed me watered down episodes of Naruto I saw two years ago once a week.  And yeah, he does say believe it a lot.  The phrase has been echoed in the English versions of the games and everything.  But I guess you'll find something wrong with the fact that I play Japanese games too.



The fact that you don't watch the dub automatically nullifies your aurgument.
You are basing some 74 episodes off of the first season, which were bad. Therefore, you have an ignorant aurgument which I have the right to dispute and pick apart. The dub is much different than in the begining. The dirrctor switched around Episode 26,  and the games are completely different in terms of dubbing(Clash of Ninja has bad writing, but good acting, Ultimate Ninja has bad acting, but uncut script, ect)


The rest of your post was filler, so I didn't read it.

And I didn't flame outright. I made a comment about weeding you about the gene pool. I never mad one personal attack othwe than the gene thing. I do that to plenty of people, serious and not serious. If you feel that offended, you shouldn't, because the internetz isn't serious shit.



Mangekyo Bankai said:


> not attack someones opinions behind their back and neg-rep them like a coward.


???  
I don't Neg-rep people unless they are deliberatly being an asshole towards me, or attacking Dr. Pepper.
Rep is meaningless to me, both in recieving and giving(though I do positive rep some people based on my mood)
So cheer up bra.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 14, 2007)

Honestly, if you haven't watched any of the more recent episodes, then you can't really make a complaint about the dub in general.  I agreed with you when I first started watching the dub after watching the subbed version, but I kept watching it because hey, it's Naruto.  xD  Even if it wasn't the best dub, it was at least better than any 4Kids dub (I just actually watched the One Piece dub the other day since I've started to get into the original, and dear god, it's even worse than I thought!) which automatically gives it some points for me.  xD  After watching more, and catching up to where it was at the time (beginning-ish of the prelims) I was actually really starting to like it.  And it's only improved since then...Naruto doesn't say Believe it! anymore, the voices are way better (Shino's voice sucked in the first exam and in the prelims- now it's really really good.  =D), they've been editing dialogue less...
Seriously, watch one or two of the more recent episodes.  If your opinion doesn't change, then fine,  but hey, you might find it's better than you thought.  
Oh, and as for the openings...come on, it's just an opening.  I think they're great, too, and I don't like the way that they messed with it, but they had a reason- they had used many of the images already in Rise.  Hopefully when we hit episode 78 they'll switch to GO!!! with the original video and everything.  =)  Don't let the weird opening ruin the dub for you.


By the way, ryne, I think you went a bit overboard with the gene pool comment...  Don't flame, everyone has the right to their own opinion...


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 14, 2007)

*It isn't funny?*



IndigoSkies said:


> By the way, ryne, I think you went a bit overboard with the gene pool comment...  Don't flame, everyone has the right to their own opinion...



But it isn't supposed to be a flame. It is supposed to be funny  
Funny  

Noone has ever said that to be funny?  

I must really live in a backwater town then, which is Ironec, me making a gene comment


----------



## Jenna Berry (Feb 14, 2007)

@Mangekyo Bankai: tl;dr



> You should just kill yourself to protect human genetics too


So I was the only one who laughed at this?


----------



## Stalin (Feb 14, 2007)

The thing I don't like about some the naruto dub bashers is that they wouldn't know a good dub if it came and slapped them in the face. 

They're almost as worst as people who think all dubs are bad. 

I've even seen people who think the inyusha dub is bad.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 14, 2007)

The only problem with 74 was when Shino and Kankuro kept calling them "beetles". Besides that, the dubs are perfect.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Feb 14, 2007)

Strongbad said:


> I've even seen people who think the inyusha dub is bad.


I think it's bad.

Mostly because I think the original is bad.


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 14, 2007)

Danny Lilithborne said:


> I think it's bad.
> 
> Mostly because I think the original is bad.



QFMFT!!!


----------



## geG (Feb 14, 2007)

The acting in the Inuyasha dub is terrible.

I haven't even seen the original, and still it sounds like crap.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, I think the actual dubbing of Inuyasha is good. It's the plot which sucks, IMO.


----------



## LGDArm (Feb 14, 2007)

Ya the acting in the Inuyasha dub was pretty good.


----------



## jeane84 (Feb 15, 2007)

the english version isn;t that bad though i really dont like shino's voice, i LOVE gai's and lee's voice i think that it fits them perfectly. though i i love the japanese voices better, gaara sounds so much more hotter in the sub then in the dub ones.


----------



## Mangekyo Bankai (Feb 15, 2007)

W/e.  Telling a fellow member to kill him/herself is not funny, and even if it was meant to be funny, the humor was lost in the fact that it was preceded by empty criticism.  I've seen enough of the dub to know that english Naruto blows, and if it takes more than 26 episodes to lose it's shitty attributes then I don't want to see it.  

A few other things before I leave this section of the forum for good.  
1) You did neg rep me, you even left your name.  Whoever else neg-repped me again yesterday and called me names (possibly you again but w/e) didn't leave a name but they can go fuck themselves.  
2) Hopped up on random substances?  Wow we've got a rebel in the house ladies and gentlemen!  a 20 year old on "random substances?"  never heard of that before.  You're a real winner dude....
3) Not reading my response to your statement just shows that you don't read things through before you blindly form opinions.  But you'd know I already said that if you read it.  Maybe the words were too large for you.

In any case, I still don't like the dub.  If you don't like that fact then deal with it.


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 15, 2007)

*lol Genma FTW*



Mangekyo Bankai said:


> W/e.  Telling a fellow member to kill him/herself is not funny, and even if it was meant to be funny, the humor was lost in the fact that it was preceded by empty criticism.  I've seen enough of the dub to know that english Naruto blows, and if it takes more than 26 episodes to lose it's shitty attributes then I don't want to see it.



You thought I was trying to make it sound serious? I guess sarcasm doesn't translate well on the internet. 

IT WAS FUNNY TO ME AND OTHER PEOPLE IN CONVERSATION!  

Empty Critisism. Not watching all of the shown episodes and judging the dub as a whole on that makes you biased. If you have seen the subs, just skip to later episodes. (r stick with the subs, the crap filler is over anyway)

You should buy the uncut DVDs though, many of the scenes are withdrawn and they use the full intro/outro 

It isn't 26 where it magically becomes better, the dub switched directors around there, and the little mistakes get fixed from there.
With the exception of really awkward moments, the dub improves around the 10s



Mangekyo Bankai said:


> 1) You did neg rep me, you even left your name.  Whoever else neg-repped me again yesterday and called me names (possibly you again but w/e) didn't leave a name but they can go fuck themselves.
> 2) Hopped up on random substances?  Wow we've got a rebel in the house ladies and gentlemen!  a 20 year old on "random substances?"  never heard of that before.  You're a real winner dude....
> 3) Not reading my response to your statement just shows that you don't read things through before you blindly form opinions.  But you'd know I already said that if you read it.  Maybe the words were too large for you.
> 
> In any case, I still don't like the dub.  If you don't like that fact then deal with it.



1. No, I didn't. When I rep,(which is rarely negative) I don't post my name. Keeps people guessing. Were you able to tell how much rep points you lost? If it wasn't too much, It may have been a n00b trying to get me in trouble and get me more hated.
2. Vodka, Beer, and Pepsi make me a Rebel now? I wasn't trying to be cool dude.
3. I skipped the unimportant details and stuck to the thesis. You hate the Naruto dub. Ok. I have no problem with that. However, I wanted to simply Clarify some things you had wrong about it, maybe change your opinion. Noone else thusfar has had a problem, though my post kind of came off a bit assholish.

Oh well, though I didn't mean to be a dick, it seems as though I have made another ryne hater(needs a FC)
My bad


----------



## Dave (Feb 17, 2007)

dub complaints?
ino needs more emotion
neji sounds monitone


----------



## Zeldox (Feb 18, 2007)

I can't even watch the english dub, it maybe a good dub, but since I'm used to the japaneese I just can't watch it, they all sound like kindergarden kids... HATE IT, japaneese is much cooler!


----------



## yuhun (Feb 19, 2007)

The problem with the english voices is that they over do the acting part, the voices are fine but somethines too much effort sounds cheesy...Watch any ADV anime and you'll see how calm all the voices are.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm gonna be completely honest here...what killed 75 for me is that when Sasuke used Grand Fireball No Jutsu, it just reminded me of Katon! and I just...felt like crap for some reason.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2007)

Grand Fireball No Jutsu WTF is that!!!


----------



## Shiron (Feb 25, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Grand Fireball No Jutsu WTF is that!!!


A proper translation of Gokkukyu(sp?) no jutsu...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have any real complaints, Liam O'Brien and Yuri Lowenthial are really good at their roles. Though, my only complaint is that they're speaking kind of stale.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 25, 2007)

Sasuke's Curse said:


> I just mean the accent that most Canadian's have. Like, the way certain words are pronoucned. The way the 'O's are pronounced, and stuff.
> Its very noticable in the anime that they dub.
> 
> I actually like it, personally, but at the same time I'm sorta glad that the Naruto characters don't have the accents... that'd be weird, because they're actually suppose to be Japanese.
> ...


japan or any real country dont exsist in naruto


----------



## shinobi gurl (Feb 26, 2007)

I've been watching the jap ones so to me the english dubbed ones sound totally weird...Its very out of place...And they sound lyk monotonoues(sp?)
emotionless people...Its lyk listening to kindergarten kids....XD...LOL
Plus the fact that if they put too much effort or emotion into their voices,it sounds super cheesy...XD...
Instead of concentrating on the episode i think i'll either be scrunching up my face in disgust or LAUGHING TOO HARD...LOL


----------



## Jenna Berry (Mar 10, 2007)

alkoon: You are not clever, you are not funny, and you are not cute.



> I can't even watch the english dub, it maybe a good dub, but since I'm used to the japaneese I just can't watch it, they all sound like kindergarden kids... HATE IT, japaneese is much cooler!


Can't you a least spell it correctly?  Japa*nese*, not Japaneese.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 10, 2007)

Doing well so far. I'm only worried about episode 81, really.


----------



## Spiral Man (Mar 10, 2007)

*WTF is up with Shukaku's voice?*

i pictures shukaku's voice as rough and coarse, but watching the new episode sounded like he was trying out for an oogie boogie part.
i hate the naruto anime now.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, now that this episode has premiered........


OH GOD!!! IT WAS HORRIBLE!!!!!


----------



## Bucky (Mar 10, 2007)

thats what its kind of suppose to sound like.


----------



## Spiral Man (Mar 10, 2007)

the kyuubi transformation was kinda good.
but shukaku's voice.
toonami, you dissapoint me.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 10, 2007)

Jesus, it's just one fucking voice. Sure, you scream like fangirls when Pakkun and Gamakichi have good voices, but you bitch like women on PMS when Shukaku has a bad voice...


----------



## Bucky (Mar 10, 2007)

really i think he did good, not exactly like japans but close enough, crazy and hip. I really thought there would be no haters tonight but i guess we have some.


----------



## Spiral Man (Mar 10, 2007)

well shukaku's a demon, and one of the most anticipated thing to see in the english anime.
so it does make us bitchy when shukaku sounds like an old 70s disco dancer.


----------



## Darkened_Uchihaz (Mar 10, 2007)

Yea, but what do you expect from a dubbed version of Naruto?  Most of the voices for the characters suit them, but I agree..Shukaku's voice is definitely screwed up.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 10, 2007)

Shaman said:


> well shukaku's a demon, and one of the most anticipated thing to see in the english anime.
> so it does make us bitchy *when shukaku sounds like an old 70s disco dancer.*



I know, what was up with that?  


btw, who was the voice?........cause I think I've heard it before......


----------



## Xyphere (Mar 11, 2007)

Shukaku's voice was pretty similar to the Japanese version's. No complaints here.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 11, 2007)

That is nothing like the japanese version of naruto.  Shukaku has a horrible voice on toonami.  Blah *Bommit*


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 11, 2007)

Shaman said:


> well shukaku's a demon, and one of the most anticipated thing to see in the english anime.
> so it does make us bitchy when shukaku sounds like an old 70s disco dancer.



Jesus Christ, just let Viz bathe in the spotlight for now.


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 11, 2007)

Stupid Fucktards.

1. Toonami does not do Naruto
2. He sounded "Funky" in the japanese version too, as Gamakichi states. All demons sounding demonic is a stereotype.
3. Stupid ignorant Fucktard will likely negative reps for me, so please leave a name.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 11, 2007)

He sounds nearly the same in Japanese chumps. Get over it.


----------



## Hylian (Mar 11, 2007)

didnt he sound wierd in the japanese version too?

im pretty sure he did..


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2007)

He sounds perfect. In the JP version he had a high-pitched voice and every time he screamed "yatta" your ears would bleed.


----------



## Saosin (Mar 11, 2007)

I didn't like it either. =/


----------



## Joker (Mar 11, 2007)

Do a side-by-side comparison with the Japanese version. His voice is great, and matches with the Japanese version very well. I actually thought I'd be disappointed when I saw the title of this thread before I checked out the episode (yay TiVo!), but I came away surprised and happy.


----------



## schism (Mar 11, 2007)

Shaman said:


> i pictures shukaku's voice as rough and coarse, but watching the new episode sounded like he was trying out for an oogie boogie part.
> i hate the naruto anime now.



Elvis is back from the dead, bay-beh. unfortunately.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 11, 2007)

I liked the Japanese one, cause it was an unexpected screeching high voice..... 


When I heard the English one........I just laughed my ass off!!!


----------



## Razza (Mar 11, 2007)

Actually it was even more high-pitched and squeaky in the original. I thought they did a good job with it. The Shukaku is intended to be a psycho.


----------



## Joker (Mar 11, 2007)

Onrik said:


> Actually it was even more high-pitched and squeaky in the original. I thought they did a good job with it. The Shukaku is intended to be a psycho.



Haha, yeah. I always cringed hearing him screech in the Japanese version. I could actually concentrate on what he was saying in this version. Same voice style, only with less burst ear drums.


----------



## Foxeye (Mar 11, 2007)

He sounds just as crazy as Gaara to me.


----------



## geG (Mar 11, 2007)

Shaman said:


> i pictures shukaku's voice as rough and coarse, but watching the new episode sounded like he was trying out for an oogie boogie part.
> i hate the naruto anime now.



WTF? Did you even watch the Japanese version? The dub voice sounded almost identical.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 11, 2007)

Joker's Wraith said:


> Haha, yeah. I always cringed hearing him screech in the Japanese version. I could actually concentrate on what he was saying in this version. Same voice style, only with less burst ear drums.



For some reason the english shukaku voice reminded me of Bo-Bobo.......


LOL.......


----------



## gaarazlilmiss (Mar 11, 2007)

Well...personally, I thought it was a bit strange at first, but you've got to change things up every once in awhile. Every demon can't have the same deep and rough voice, and I thought it was kinda funny too. Sort of put some humor in this episode considering it's suppose to be a huge battle.


----------



## geG (Mar 11, 2007)

~Melon Bread~ said:


> For some reason the english shukaku voice reminded me of Bo-Bobo.......
> 
> 
> LOL.......



Probably because Shukaku's voiced by Kirk Thornton, who does Don Patch's voice.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 11, 2007)

Geg said:


> Probably because Shukaku's voiced by Kirk Thornton, who does Don Patch's voice.



I knew it sounded familiar.  

(especially cause Bo-Bobo's on right before Naruto!!   )


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 11, 2007)

Glad to see that I'm not alone in thinking that Kirk Thornton's Shukaku was nearly idential to his Japanese counterparts.  

Too bad Gamabunta's and Gamakichi's wasn't the same.   But oh well those who 'seen into the future' knows it's just a minor annoyance.


----------



## Death-T (Mar 11, 2007)

0h yeah,I just checked out the Japanese voice on youtube.I've seen the episodes,but it's been a while.Anyhow now I think I'm satisfied with his English voice.   Even better then the  Japanese voice actually,so you got the 9-Tails,with a super low voice,the the Shuukaku with a super high one.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Mar 11, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with the voice to me other then it sounded and reminded me of a hill billy  

But then if Gaara is counter to an arab and Shukaku is counter to a hill billy? Then.. oh my


----------



## Capacity (Mar 11, 2007)

i dont see anyting wrong with the voice it sounds as Psychotic as it was in Japanese


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 11, 2007)

Nothing's wrong with him in the DUB, I find original scarier >_>


----------



## ViЯaL (Mar 11, 2007)

In teh japanese subs he sounded crazy like oogie from KH2 so they didnt change it much, but it woulda been kewl if they didnt voice Shukaku and kept in the Japanese voice because then it would be like some crazy hyper-active nonesense babbling(to the american veiwers) demon spitting wind


200th post!


----------



## humberga (Mar 11, 2007)

i didnt like it much either. So I listened to Japanese one and the voice sounds like  the same tone just different language


----------



## NarutoGurl10 (Mar 11, 2007)

I think Shukaku's voice sounded fine, i thought that it was close to the Japanese one.


----------



## Gaara (Mar 11, 2007)

Isn't he old anywyas..so he's supposed to sound anticent and wise? I don't have a problem with any of the voice's I've heard, I like them all.


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 11, 2007)

I thought it was stupid, but that's how Shukkaku supposed to sound. He's orriginally sounded drunk and goofy.

Shukkaku, I believe, can mean drunk.

So there.


----------



## gaarazlilmiss (Mar 11, 2007)

I wanna see shippuuden episode 5!!!


----------



## Gaara (Mar 11, 2007)

What does that have to do with Shukaku's voice?


----------



## NarutoShippuuden16 (Mar 11, 2007)

The english version sounds simlar to the JPN version.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 11, 2007)

It was fine. The japanese version was annoyingly high-pitched, and the dub and sub both have the same sort of characters.


----------



## Death-T (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah,well I didn't think the lil frogs voice was horrible,but much different then the 0riginal Japanese which was much better.The Japanese voice was kinda whiney,I guess VIZ just changed the tone because this voice was more common with American audiences,the whiney Japanese voice isn't common with characters in English shows. :/ Yeah,his voice is gonna be annoying me a bit. (Sighs) Well,we don't see to much of him anyway,so whatever.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 11, 2007)

:rofl I havnt heard them, but if thats what theyre saying, it does sound retarded. Maybe they should have stuck with the original japanese language jutsu's


----------



## NaruHeart (Mar 11, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean...completly messed up... *cough*

just goes to show you the english naruto is not always the best route 

I completly agree with you


----------



## geG (Mar 11, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> :rofl I havnt heard them, but if thats what theyre saying, it does sound retarded. Maybe they should have stuck with the original japanese language jutsu's



Keeping it in Japanese would have been even dumber.

I dunno about Bring down the House, but the original translation didn't make much sense either. Something about a food cart. Playing Possum kind of makes sense though since the original name had something to do with Tanuki sleep.


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Mar 11, 2007)

Some of Viz's jutsu translations are just stupid, but if they had kept them in the original Japanese, hardly anyone would have understood it in America unless they were sub watchers/manga readers.  And even if they did, it would just give dub haters another thing to complain about how the VA's pronounce things.  So in a way, there's pros and cons to this issue, but Viz is rather notorious for bad jutsu translations.


----------



## Death-T (Mar 11, 2007)

What's so bad about their jutsu names ? The majority of them are proper translations,and the weird ones mentioned were similiar in the Japanese version,if you are to complain about the English dub,then pick a good reason.(And as far as I am concerned there is none) Seriously. :/


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Mar 11, 2007)

I actually like a lot of Viz's jutsu translations (probably because I don't remeber what they were in the Japanese manga) but some of Viz's in the english manga are definitely not the best.  They've gotten better though, but the anime is generally pretty good. and FYI, I am in no shape or form a Viz/Dub hater.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes, but the beauty of it is the "americans" wouldnt understand it and would make more sence. 

Wouldnt you rather hear something you couldn't understand then something that sounds utterly retarded? Then you wouldnt be stupefied by the fact that the "english" jutsu's sound like they were named by 5 year olds. Also the fact stands that they werent made to be translated to begin with.


----------



## Darkened_Uchihaz (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, what do you expect from the dubbed version?  Some may sound a little retarded, but it's all good.  It's not like the whole world of Naruto is going to end because of some weird jutsu translations..=P


----------



## Death-T (Mar 11, 2007)

Um,nothing was made particularly to be translated,but there's certainly nothing wrong with it,and if you're dubbing the show then yes you are supposed to translate the techiniques.Just get over it,and stop calling Kishimoto a 5 year old.Besides most of them sound really good.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 11, 2007)

Come on people, surely its not that bad right?


----------



## Death-T (Mar 11, 2007)

No Shukaku's English vocie isn't bad at all we all got over that,once these people found out that his Japanese voice was just like it mostly everyone stopped complaining.:/ I thought he was hilarious.


----------



## Kisuke_Urahara (Mar 11, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> Yes, but the beauty of it is the "americans" wouldnt understand it and would make more sence.
> 
> Wouldnt you rather hear something you couldn't understand then something that sounds utterly retarded? Then you wouldnt be stupefied by the fact that the "english" jutsu's sound like they were named by 5 year olds. Also the fact stands that they werent made to be translated to begin with.



No way, I'd rather hear a translation.  I'd LIKE to know what the hell they are doing rather than trying to figure it out from the result.  You guys are way too picky, one or two funny sounding ones and you explode.  Most of the time it's all right.  Kage Bunshin means shadow clone.  Hearing it in Japanese is supposed to make it sound more mystical?  Yeah right.


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 11, 2007)

It was pretty good actually!^^ The Jap. Ver. was a high squel before he talked and then deep. And the Eng. Ver. Is like a constant wave between the high and low. I thought it was pretty close in comparison.


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 11, 2007)

They're just being original. First they can create their own variation of the same jutsu. Such as Naruto's Sexy Jutsu, Harem Jutsu, Uzimaki Barrage. It's not like they have to say the same words for every jutsu to work like clone, fireball, or shadow possesion. Only for Summoning do they have to recite the words.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 11, 2007)

Im not calling Kishi a 5 year old, Dont insult my intelligence. I have more respect for that man then I do for alot of people. What Im saying is the translations were bad and they never should have been translated.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2007)

I like it, specially "Bringing down the house jutsu" sounds like their going to party.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

they are jsut trying to make it match the flap...


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah the English translations are kinda bad, but also its on cartoon network and that’s generally for younger kids maybe to make it sound more appealing to the younger. I dunno.  but I say blame the English translators at viz. but yeah they are kinda weird but its not the original so im not complaining as long as the original ones aren’t like that


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 11, 2007)

Chee said:


> I like it, specially "Bringing down the house jutsu" sounds like their going to party.



LOL I like that 



FireUchiha^^~ said:


> yeah the English translations are kinda bad, but also its on cartoon network and that?s generally for younger kids maybe to make it sound more appealing to the younger. I dunno.  but I say blame the English translators at viz. but yeah they are kinda weird but its not the original so im not complaining as long as the original ones aren?t like that



QFT!! AMEN to that!


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 11, 2007)

You have to expect them to be somewhat different because Japanese doesn't directly translate into English. We use different words than each other.


----------



## Saosin (Mar 11, 2007)

Bring Down the House Jutsu?
Oh lawd. 

:rofl


----------



## Shiron (Mar 11, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> Im not calling Kishi a 5 year old, Dont insult my intelligence. I have more respect for that man then I do for alot of people. What Im saying is the translations were bad and they never should have been translated.


So they should have just left Gaara's jutsu with the word Tanuki in it, confusing the majority of their fanbase (well, maybe not the majority, but a portion of it for sure). How is that smart? The show should be simple and easy to understand. I shouldn't have to do research and find out what a Tanuki is to understand what's going on. Play possum jutsu, on the other hand, is understandable to everyone; it doesn't require any knowledge of what a tanuki is or anything like that. All Viz did was make it easier to understand for those who don't know what a tanuki is. I don't see what the problem with that is.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds like a cool voice to me.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes, I understand that but I believe it would have sounded better if they had left it alone and not attempted to translate it. Noone is going to do research to try to translate it, they will hear it and take it as it is. Which is as it should be, They dont translate the Jutsu's in the subs, We hear it as Kage Bunshin, Orioke No Jutsu, and we take it as that and they fansubbers put it as that which is as it should be.


----------



## Death-T (Mar 11, 2007)

> Im not calling Kishi a 5 year old, Dont insult my intelligence. I have more respect for that man then I do for alot of people. What Im saying is the translations were bad and they never should have been translated



You really didn't read a damn thing I said did you ? No,Kishimoto didn't create Naruto just so it could be translated into English,of course not.But if you are dubbing the show,then of course you're supposed to translate the name.


"They're not supposed to be translated ?" By that logic,the entire series' shouldn't be translated to begin with.The jutsu names are just fine,and so are VIZ's translators,as far as Naruto goes.And,the names sounding like they were made by a 5 year old ? Very few do,and ya know what ? They're supposed to sound the way they do,and the translations are accurate,and if you don't know,or if you're not studying Japanese,then you have no place whatsoever blaming VIZ's translators,at least not with someone do does undertstand the language telling you what they're doing.IF,the series' is being dubbed into another language,this is supposed to be translated,depending on the circumstances,and techinique names,they meet those circumstances.

But I can't beleive you're complaining about the Naruto dub when it comes to this anyway.What if thet translated the Kage names,and genin,chunin,jonin,sanin,sensei,jutsu ?


 Besides,the names still preserve their 0riginal feel,in fact it'd have less of it's feel with the Japanese names. The Japanese could understand what they were saying.I don't really see your point,,and if you can't even really support it,t then it's hopeless.Japanese terms are more literal,a good translation can sometimes sound kinda corny,but rarely do in this case to begin with.


The translations were not bad,you may think they are because they sound funny,and again,the techiniques should be translated in this case,it's an English dub,and why should those who don't know Japanese have to guess at what they're saying ?


----------



## Death-T (Mar 11, 2007)

How can you say that when it's almost identical to the Japanese version ?


----------



## Emery (Mar 11, 2007)

He sounds the fucking same in Japanese.  Honestly.


You Japanese VA dickriders are really, REALLY stupid.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 11, 2007)

Death-T said:


> You really didn't read a damn thing I said did you ? No,Kishimoto didn't create Naruto just so it could be translated into English,of course not.But if you are dubbing the show,then of course you're supposed to translate the name.
> 
> "They're not supposed to be translated ?" By that logic,the entire series' shouldn't be translated to begin with.The jutsu names are just fine,and so are VIZ's translators,as far as Naruto goes.And,the names sounding like they were made by a 5 year old ? Very few do,and ya know what ? They're supposed to sound the way they do,and the translations are accurate,and if you don't know,or if you're not studying Japanese,then you have no place whatsoever blaming VIZ's translators,at least not with someone do does undertstand the language telling you what they're doing.IF,the series' is being dubbed into another language,this is supposed to be translated,depending on the circumstances,and techinique names,they meet those circumstances.




You translate the basic language yes, Jutsu's are a part of Japanese culture and should be left alone. Our language cannot properly translate them the 2 languages are totally different, yes its possible but it sounds completly stupid. As funny as it is I'm fighting you on "Jutsu's" 
The translations could have been better done, I mean come on! I dont care if you are Japanese or Indian, If you watch the show you can figure it out on your own easily enough without VIZ's "translators". Your not stupid, How the fuck does VIZ's translations relate to the Jutsu?? Really? How???
The show was translated properly, All Im saying plain and simple is the Jutsu's were badly done. If they couldnt do it right they should have left it alone which round and round we are right back where we started. 
My education on the language is enough to know the difference. 




> But I can't beleive you're complaining about the Naruto dub when it comes to this anyway.What if thet translated the Kage names,and genin,chunin,jonin,sanin,sensei,jutsu ?



Well, this is part of what Im talking about. This goes along with the Jutsu's  why they translated the Jutsu's and not the Kage names along with the Ninja Ranks. This is a great example, but why they didnt translate these and translated the other is beyond me.




> Besides,the names still preserve their 0riginal feel,in fact it'd have less of it's feel with the Japanese names. The Japanese could understand what they were saying.I don't really see your point,,and if you can't even really support it,t then it's hopeless.Japanese terms are more literal,a good translation can sometimes sound kinda corny,but rarely do in this case to begin with.



I watch the original show and the dub, The dub would have more of an original feel if they left them alone. I dont know why you feel that way, Im not you. I can support my views and thats what Im doing now. Japanese names are more literal and which is why they should be left alone. Havnt I said this enough? Leaving them alone gives the show more of an original feel and doesnt make it sound as stupid. And I dont know where you get rarely from...most of the Jutsu translations are stupid, with the exception of a few.




> The translations were not bad,you may think they are because they sound funny,and again,the techiniques should be translated in this case,it's an English dub,and why should those who don't know Japanese have to guess at what they're saying ?



There is no guessing! When you hear it, and you see the Jutsu, POOF WOW you know what the jutsu is! Im done with this argument and Ive wasted enough time and Ive proved my points. If you want to keep upping your post count go ahead. Ive said all I need to say.


----------



## MangekyoMaster (Mar 11, 2007)

IMO, the voice fits shukaku's voice very well.


----------



## JeffStudios (Mar 11, 2007)

Well do you really want another sterotypical demon voice?

I thought it was pretty funny.

Especially that little frogs voice, it sounded like a stereotype of a Italian. XD


----------



## Death-T (Mar 11, 2007)

*Sighs* I see few jutsu that really sound funny at all,and as for those that do,I don't really care.Anyhow,I guess it's pretty obvious that no one's really gonna win here. -_- Well,I'd be happy with the Japanese techinique names with the addition of English subtitles at the bottom of the screen for a split second or two with their proper English translation as they're performing the techinique.But I still honestly prefer decent translations,I think there's nothing wrong with it nor the translations themselves.Though I would much prefer for the Japanese Jutsu names to be read in the subtitles on the Japanese version with the uncut box sets.  I'm kinda annoyed with how the subtitles were done on those sets,the first names were said first,kun,chan,san,sama,etc weren't read in the subtitles either and the VIZ translations were used in the subtites.When it reads Naruto Uzumaki when they're actually saying Uzumaki Naruto it's kinda disturbing,the same with the honorifics or whatever,and the same with the jutsu names,and I'm also kinda tired with the total replacement of Konoha with the Village Hidden in the Leaves. *Sighs* :/


----------



## JeffStudios (Mar 11, 2007)

Death Sonjo said:


> Has anyone noticed that some techniques are starting to sound sort of...made up?
> 
> When Garra put himself to sleep, I'm pretty sure the technique wasn't 'Play-possum Jutsu' Also when Jiriaya appeared, he called his summoning technique 'Bring-Down-The-House Jutsu.'


 
Atleast you havent heard of a "Ima kick your ass" jutsu yet.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 11, 2007)

As wierd as English translations sound, I think it's better than having a million little kids going "What's a 'Kagay Boonshin'?"


----------



## geG (Mar 11, 2007)

> Well, this is part of what Im talking about. This goes along with the Jutsu's why they translated the Jutsu's and not the Kage names along with the Ninja Ranks. This is a great example, but why they didnt translate these and translated the other is beyond me.


Because leaving Jutsu names untranslated wouldn't make any sense and would just confuse everyone. While with the ninja ranks they explain what those mean, there'd be no time for them to say the meanings of the jutsu, with the rare exceptions like Chidori and Rasengan. Despite the different languages, the meanings of the Jutsu names in English and in Japanese are the same.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 11, 2007)

Bring Down the House Jutsu?


----------



## Misa (Mar 11, 2007)

lol ......... xD


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 11, 2007)

Death-T said:


> *Sighs* I see few jutsu that really sound funny at all,and as for those that do,I don't really care.Anyhow,I guess it's pretty obvious that no one's really gonna win here. -_- Well,I'd be happy with the Japanese techinique names with the addition of English subtitles at the bottom of the screen for a split second or two with their proper English translation as they're performing the techinique.But I still honestly prefer decent translations,I think there's nothing wrong with it nor the translations themselves.Though I would much prefer for the Japanese Jutsu names to be read in the subtitles on the Japanese version with the uncut box sets.  I'm kinda annoyed with how the subtitles were done on those sets,the first names were said first,kun,chan,san,sama,etc weren't read in the subtitles either and the VIZ translations were used in the subtites.When it reads Naruto Uzumaki when they're actually saying Uzumaki Naruto it's kinda disturbing,the same with the honorifics or whatever,and the same with the jutsu names,and I'm also kinda tired with the total replacement of Konoha with the Village Hidden in the Leaves. *Sighs* :/



Finally, something we agree on


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 11, 2007)

Shaman said:


> i pictures shukaku's voice as rough and coarse, but watching the new episode sounded like he was trying out for an oogie boogie part.
> i hate the naruto anime now.





Shaman said:


> the kyuubi transformation was kinda good.
> but shukaku's voice.
> toonami, you dissapoint me.



Well first of all, Viz controls the dubbing not Toonami, so dont get them confused. Second, Shukaku's voice is supposed to sound like that. Watch the Japanese version of the episode and you'll see just how similar the speech-behavior in  the english voice and japanese voice are.


----------



## yoh kun (Mar 11, 2007)

the voice isn't bad just think they could of done worse


----------



## killer_konoichi (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, I have never heard them say that, but that's totally stupid and hilarious!!


----------



## TheAlmightyOverlord (Mar 11, 2007)

I bet the Japanese children though what they were saying (In Japanese) was just as stupid...


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 11, 2007)

yoh kun said:


> the voice isn't bad just think they could of done worse



Well honestly, I think none of the voices are bad.  some people are so overly critical about the voice acting that they go as far as to say it sucks and that they prefer the version with the language in which, in some cases, they themselves dont even understand. Not that Im dissin this, but these particular people always lack some good premise to back up their critical opinion when they go around telling other people that enjoy watching the dub that the voices suck. But I beg to differ.


----------



## Spiral Man (Mar 11, 2007)

Guess how many negs i got? =]


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 11, 2007)

This isnt a vote or a contest...
You stated a point but evidently failed to realize how much the Japanese voice and the english voice are alike... Unless you wanted Shukaku to have a more mature voice different from that of the japanese version, but that wouldnt have stacked up either because the Shukaku's behavior is goofy like the way he speaks.


----------



## kahlmoo (Mar 11, 2007)

i didn't really like the voice in jap to begin with....too hip-ish 70's..

When everyone in the villages describes the Shukaku they make it out to be some vicious beast of doom and destruction. This is the same Shukaku that makes Gaara scared to sleep....now i see why, if he tried to sleep he'd hafta hear that annoying voice all through the night...*shudders*


----------



## killer_konoichi (Mar 11, 2007)

OMG! Lol!! Shukaku's voice didn't sound anything like I thought it would either, it's weird.


----------



## K' (Mar 11, 2007)

This thread Confuses me. XD


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Mar 12, 2007)

*Shukaku*

I agree with the majority of you guys, Shukaku's voice sounded very close to the jap. version. It kinda took my by surprise, and it was pretty funny, but it was very good.

Btw... hey, can you guys imagine living with that 'funky demon' inside your head 24/7? No wonder Gaara's crazy!! Who wouldn't be?!


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 12, 2007)

(Pokes head in thread) 
 

 
 
 
(pokes head out)

There is already a thread to piss on the dub. Use that one


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 12, 2007)

For Angry Cockfags

Japanese
English


----------



## Rocket Bear (Mar 12, 2007)

^Chill out..

I was surprised by the voice. Kinda made me cringe but I guess it sort of fits a crazed demon.

On a side note, wasn't this sand spirit a monk or something? I thought I remembered an episode where they said Gaara was possessed by a dead monk...

If that's right...you wouldn't really expect a monk to talk like that right?


----------



## Cuivreries (Mar 12, 2007)

_Aside from finding Shukaku's Japanese voice more humorous, the difference is slight. I'm satisfied with how it came out._


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 12, 2007)

spiritscout said:


> ^Chill out..
> 
> I was surprised by the voice. Kinda made me cringe but I guess it sort of fits a crazed demon.
> 
> ...



I watched Team America for the first time today, so I am gonna use that word as often as possible, whether it be as an insult or a joke


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 12, 2007)

shit, I don't even kno wat the hell they're sayin unless I read subtitles in the jap version, plus I can't remember that far back so.........
i love naruto and I don't giv'a wat the hell they sound like,long as me can watchy.


p.s. the sub version kicks dubs nuts......


----------



## TaraFitz (Mar 12, 2007)

HAHAHA SHUKAKU'S VOICE IS HILARIOUS!!
He's a "funky guy" after all...


----------



## Kisuke_Urahara (Mar 12, 2007)

This is interesting.  A lot of people seem to accept it because it 'sounds like the japanese version.'  Put the japanese fanboyism aside, do you think it's a good voice or not?  If he does sound like the Japanese version then I would think both are bad then.  After hearing demon fox's voice, I thought shukaku would sound similar, especially with how evil Gaara sounded all this time.  How can the bane of the whole Sand Village sound like a Funkmaster?  Jeez.

But Chief Toad and Gamakichi sound cool.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Mar 12, 2007)

Nhusky said:


> This is interesting.  A lot of people seem to accept it because it 'sounds like the japanese version.'  Put the japanese fanboyism aside, do you think it's a good voice or not?



That's the best point I've heard in a while. People should seriously judge the voice on how it sounds in the context of the show -- NOT by how similar it is to the Japanese version.

...if it's still bad ...so be it.





> I watched Team America for the first time today, so I am gonna use that word as often as possible, whether it be as an insult or a joke



:rofl  omg Team America lol. I'll excuse you...for today


----------



## kyuubiotaku (Mar 12, 2007)

Kids, the English voice sounds EXACTLY like the Japanese voice. Dialogue and his behaviour is taken straight from the manga. Dont blame the English dub for doing exactly what the Japanese dub did. 


I liked the voice anyway. he's one kerr-azy demon.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Mar 12, 2007)

I love it. It's as crazy as the sub.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Mar 12, 2007)

It was even more high-pitched and squeaky in the original. I thought they did a good job with it. The Shukaku is intended to be a psycho.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Mar 12, 2007)

The english version sounds simlar to the Japanese version.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 12, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> That's the best point I've heard in a while. People should seriously judge the voice on how it sounds in the context of the show -- NOT by how similar it is to the Japanese version.
> 
> ...if it's still bad ...so be it.



What many are trying to indicate is that the Japanese version, however, portrayed Shukaku's voice very well. Since the NA version followed this example, the main thing to point out is that both versions acurately portray Shukaku's voice despite any disagreements. After all, not every natural voice sounds pleasant, and the voice acting sounded quite natural.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 12, 2007)

He sounds just as stupid and crazy (in a good way) as he did in Japanese. Give it a rest y'all.


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 12, 2007)

It sounds dumb to me. Its not the worst voice ever, but its not sopossed to be so high pitched.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 12, 2007)

And I quote,

"*Shrieks* YAAAATTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!"


----------



## starblade876 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nhusky said:


> This is interesting.  A lot of people seem to accept it because it 'sounds like the japanese version.'  Put the japanese fanboyism aside, do you think it's a good voice or not?  If he does sound like the Japanese version then I would think both are bad then.  After hearing demon fox's voice, I thought shukaku would sound similar, especially with how evil Gaara sounded all this time.  How can the bane of the whole Sand Village sound like a Funkmaster?  Jeez.
> 
> But Chief Toad and Gamakichi sound cool.


Looking at Naruto, he doesn't seem to be suffering from lack of sleep or anything like that from just being the host to the Nine-tails. Gaara on the other hand... THAT'S NOT EYE LINER!!! Shukaku is supposed to be completely insane. Now, knowing the differences, what kind of voice do you think would sound crazy and not allow you to fall asleep? Shukaku's voice could not have fit his personality anymore than it was portrayed; both versions did a great job.



Evil ShadowX said:


> It sounds dumb to me. Its not the worst voice ever, but its not sopossed to be so high pitched.


... so how was it "supposed" to be?


----------



## AkumaShinobi (Mar 12, 2007)

hmm.... is it me or the manga is quite different from this verison??????
Stupid Question... I know.


----------



## nyu (Mar 12, 2007)

i laughed my ass off when i heard his voice, but i thought it sorta fit him good


----------



## Mellie (Mar 12, 2007)

Shukaku's voice didnt sound like a bad guys voice. 
and did anybody notice when Garra transformed fully into Shukaku, that there was a weird noise that sound like from The Ghostbuster's movie when they turn on there proton packs lol


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I haven't heard his subbed voice but I was very suprised when I heard Shukaku's voice.  He's supposed to be a _demon_. _What?_ But if its close to what it sounded in the original, then its fine.  I mean, he does sound crazy, and that was the point so whatever. Not my favorite viz voice though.


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 12, 2007)

Why does everyone say that the voice doesn't fit because it doesn't sound like a Demon? All deamons sound monsterous, evil, and demonic? That is a stereotype, My friends.

I will post them again.

Japanese Shukaku
English Shukaku


----------



## Shiron (Mar 12, 2007)

Death Sonjo said:


> We're not 'pissing on it'; we're just disscussing how the hell they got those translations. '_'


Nonetheless, the thread seems to be more of complaints than anything else and is similar in nature to the complaints thread. So...
*Merges with Dub Complaints thread.*


----------



## BeansyMcPork (Mar 13, 2007)

Shaman said:


> well shukaku's a demon, and one of the most anticipated thing to see in the english anime.


just putting everything else aside, a fairly minor character who shows up for all of two episodes is "one of the most anticipated things to see in the English anime"? If Viz fucked up Tsunade or Itachi's voice I could understand being pretty furious about it, but Shukaku has somewhere around two dozen lines total, if that. Since episode 79 he has yet to be heard from again in the anime or the manga, so even if he randomly shows up again in the manga in next week's issue, it'll be something like four years before you have to hear him again in the English version.

Personally I thought he was fine, and seemed to fit the character -and I mean the character as Kishimaru wrote him, not as one thinks a demon ought to sound like or even how he sounded like in the Japanese version- but that is just my opinion. Still though, even if you hate him, lucky you: you don't have to hear very much of him.


----------



## Jarman (Mar 13, 2007)

yah his voice did disapoint me a lil, but u got to expect that with anime somtimes. Made me upset but not enouph to hate the naruto anime.


----------



## pureevill (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes the English version is no were near as good as Japaneese


----------



## reddik (Mar 13, 2007)

It was meant to sound crazy and mad like the Japanese VA had made it sound like.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 13, 2007)

Seems like I missed an interesting discussion on the jutsu names.  Might as well leave my input on it even though the discussion ended.  xDDDDD
Most of the names for the jutsu are perfectly fine in the anime.  Bring Down the House Jutsu was kinda odd, but Food Cart Destroyer Jutsu (the original name) was weird also.  I went 'wtf' at Play Possum Jutsu, but apparently the original had Tanuki in it (I honestly don't remember that.  o__o  I remember it as Forced Sleep Jutsu or something like that, but whatever) and since many people wouldn't get that, they tried to put it in a way that most people would understand.
I'd absolutely love it if they kept the techniques in Japanese, but all the dub-only watchers would have no idea what the hell they were saying, and it'd get confusing.  It makes absolutely no sense to do that.
Viz did have some weird jutsu translations around the beginning-ish of the original Shounen Jump manga (Art of Me-And-My-Shadow?  Wtf?  And I'm sure there are others, too, that I either don't remember or never saw.) but most of those got changed to more accurate translations when they were put into the graphic novels.  (if I remember correctly.  I want to check, but my friend has a few of the graphic novels, and those are the ones that I know had weird translations in the original.)


----------



## Foxeye (Mar 13, 2007)

Death-T said:


> *Sighs* I see few jutsu that really sound funny at all,and as for those that do,I don't really care.Anyhow,I guess it's pretty obvious that no one's really gonna win here. -_- Well,I'd be happy with the Japanese techinique names with the addition of English subtitles at the bottom of the screen for a split second or two with their proper English translation as they're performing the techinique.But I still honestly prefer decent translations,I think there's nothing wrong with it nor the translations themselves.Though I would much prefer for the Japanese Jutsu names to be read in the subtitles on the Japanese version with the uncut box sets.  I'm kinda annoyed with how the subtitles were done on those sets,the first names were said first,kun,chan,san,sama,etc weren't read in the subtitles either and the VIZ translations were used in the subtites.When it reads Naruto Uzumaki when they're actually saying Uzumaki Naruto it's kinda disturbing,the same with the honorifics or whatever,and the same with the jutsu names,and I'm also kinda tired with the total replacement of Konoha with the Village Hidden in the Leaves. *Sighs* :/



You are aware that aside from Funimation, and select titles from ADV and Geneon, no other company leaves in name-suffixes, or in Japanese order aside from certain things, right?


----------



## Kei Kurono (Mar 13, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Bring Down the House Jutsu?



Playing Possum Jutsu??


----------



## geG (Mar 13, 2007)

> (Art of Me-And-My-Shadow? Wtf?  And I'm sure there are others, too, that I either don't remember or never saw.)


I remember Ino's Mind Transfer Jutsu was "Art of the Valentine". And Chuunin were called "Journeymen".


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 13, 2007)

Geg said:


> I remember Ino's Mind Transfer Jutsu was "Art of the Valentine". And Chuunin were called "Journeymen".


Oh yeah, Journeymen Ninja.  xD  And yeah, Art of the Valentine.  Where'd that come from?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 13, 2007)

pureevill said:


> Yes the English version is no were near as good as Japaneese



They're exactly the same.


----------



## Rukie (Mar 13, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> Oh yeah, Journeymen Ninja.  xD  And yeah, Art of the Valentine.  Where'd that come from?


In the manga (dunno if it's the same as the anime), Ino's handsign for the Mind-Transfer Jutsu looked like an upside-down heart. I'm guessing that's where the manga translators got "Art of the Valentine"

But this is the dub complaints thread, not the VIZ manga complaints thread.


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 13, 2007)

pureevill said:


> Yes the English version is no were near as good as Japaneese



Based on?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Mar 18, 2007)

> Based on?


His opinion.


----------



## Kanae-chan (Mar 18, 2007)

To tell you the truth, I don't like anyone's voices. It seems to...misinterpret the true personality. Shikamaru's Sub voice is so amazing...It makes me faint!


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 18, 2007)

Jenna Berry said:


> His opinion.




I meant what is his reasoning.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Mar 19, 2007)

Kei Kurono said:


> Playing Possum Jutsu??


That what they put for Gaara's Tanuki sleep jutsu which is was mistranslated in the _sub_ as force sleep jutsu.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 19, 2007)

It's funny how this thread has like x3000 more posts than every other thread in the dub forums. 

Oh and english + anime = puke ^^ (i suppose i have to express my feelings about the dub to be relavant it this thread so i just did it breifly if you ask me about justifications i'll just copy and paste this original post i have about why dubs in general suck.....so don't  )


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> It's funny how this thread has like x3000 more posts than every other thread in the dub forums.
> 
> Oh and english + anime = puke ^^ (i suppose i have to express my feelings about the dub to be relavant it this thread so i just did it breifly if you ask me about justifications i'll just copy and paste this original post i have about why dubs in general suck.....so don't  )



There are exceptions to that rule (FullMetal Alchemist, Samurai X, DBZ before FUNi, etc.)

Also, that is purely and solely based on opinion. My *opinion* is that Viz is doing excellent over the past few episodes, I'm expecting this kind of thing in the early 80s as well.

But anyways, who else thought the title for episode 80 fit in perfectly?


----------



## Stalin (Mar 19, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> There are exceptions to that rule (FullMetal Alchemist, Samurai X, DBZ before FUNi, etc.)
> 
> Also, that is purely and solely based on opinion. My *opinion* is that Viz is doing excellent over the past few episodes, I'm expecting this kind of thing in the early 80s as well.
> 
> But anyways, who else thought the title for episode 80 fit in perfectly?



I think DBZ was better after saban. Digimon is another exception to the rule.
DIGIMON DUB FOREVER.


----------



## Ramen_Chick (Mar 19, 2007)

Naruto's voice drives me nuts sometimes, I think it's because I made the stupid mistake of searching for a picture of the person who does it. lets just say, I'm scared for life. Believe that! I HATE that line in the english version. 

but for some reason, I really like Gaara's voice, it's sort of calm but crazy at the same time <.<;;


----------



## Stalin (Mar 19, 2007)

Ramen_Chick said:


> Naruto's voice drives me nuts sometimes, I think it's because I made the stupid mistake of searching for a picture of the person who does it. lets just say, I'm scared for life. Believe that! I HATE that line in the english version.
> 
> but for some reason, I really like Gaara's voice, it's sort of calm but crazy at the same time <.<;;



He rarely says believe it anymore.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 19, 2007)

Ramen_Chick said:


> Naruto's voice drives me nuts sometimes, I think it's because I made the stupid mistake of searching for a picture of the person who does it. lets just say, I'm scared for life. Believe that! I HATE that line in the english version.
> 
> but for some reason, I really like Gaara's voice, it's sort of calm but crazy at the same time <.<;;



If you've seen episode 58 or the Chuunin exams with Sasuke vs Gaara, he was awesome. Especially where he goes:

*"BLOOD!!!!!!!!! AND IT'S MY BLOOD!!!!!"*


----------



## MangekyoMaster (Mar 20, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> Am I in the minority?  Lately, I've seen a lot of people saying that the dub sucks....



No, you're not. It's just that the people who say the dub sucks has to say it on the time.


----------



## Hylian (Mar 21, 2007)

people are actually still complaining about the dub?

the dub now:
- has the original japanese OP 
- keeps japanese background music
- has accurate translations, especially for jutsus
- has okay to very awesome dub voices (like gaara)
- is almost, if not, completely uneditted

and at least they listen to what the fans want, by being in this forum, or by actually reading their fan letters. that's how we now have 'GO!' 
as the OP now, and that naruto barely says 'believe it!' anymore 

(although i kinda liked that, but now its like the japanese naruto not saying 'dattebayo' anymore..)


----------



## LiamOBrien (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't wanna poke my head too far into this mish mosh- I don't think I'll do a whole lotta good against the Goliath that is the dub assasination squad.

BUT... Naruto's dub is directed by Mary Elizabeth McGlynn, dudes. Even the staunchest dub hating folk still have a tub of love for the Cowboy Bebop dub. Mary is still as amazing a director, (hell, better, now) so she's bringing the same skill to the table with Naruto.


I don't get the disparity here. Same director. A lot of the same cast too. So why's it ok to like the Bebop dub, but not this??

I guess Bebop didn't have as deply an entrenchd army of fanboys when it hit the states, totally used to the voices they'd heard in the one billion fansubs they'd seen... Maybe that's it??? 

I dunno, can't figure it out...

Ah well.


----------



## Emery (Mar 21, 2007)

LiamOBrien said:


> I don't wanna poke my head too far into this mish mosh- I don't think I'll do a whole lotta good against the Goliath that is the dub assasination squad.
> 
> BUT... Naruto's dub is directed by Mary Elizabeth McGlynn, dudes. Even the staunchest dub hating folk still have a tub of love for the Cowboy Bebop dub. Mary is still as amazing a director, (hell, better, now) so she's bringing the same skill to the table with Naruto.
> 
> ...



Don't mind those morons, Liam.  These kind of people are set on the ignorant mentality of "If it isn't the original Japanese, then it fucking sucks!11!one".  They never give anything a chance and instead of judging the voices and try to form their opinions on them, they compare them to the Japanese.

It's quite saddening.  These people are called "otaku", and they're the kids you see at anime conventions wearing terrible cosplay costumes that they made out of materials you can get at Wal-Mart.

You, or any other Voice Actor for that matter, shouldn't listen to their biased 'feedback.'  

The whole cast is great.  Keep it up.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 21, 2007)

LiamOBrien said:


> I guess Bebop didn't have as deply an entrenchd army of fanboys when it hit the states, totally used to the voices they'd heard in the one billion fansubs they'd seen... Maybe that's it???


I think that's it.  It's the people that are obsessed with the Japanese version, and think that anything different is automatically horrible.  ><  And since the dub voices are different, they're already really bad to them...
Or something like that.

To be honest, this is one of the best dubs I've seen.  I don't understand all the complaints about it either....


----------



## Tatsuki (Mar 21, 2007)

why are you americans or so complaining about the dub?

they kept everything, good translations, but the blood and voices different (from what i watch on youtube) so whats wrong? 

its your own american/french/whatever accent your listening too, so unless you request the country to find people from another country to voice your characters, deal with it?

or just watch the original with the english subs put by dattebayo and those other fansub groups.

and calling oneself "otaku" is...eto...un-cool o.O lol
i mean a pedo gets called an otaku >.>


----------



## JJ (Mar 21, 2007)

> I don't wanna poke my head too far into this mish mosh- I don't think I'll do a whole lotta good against the Goliath that is the dub assasination squad.




That's a good title. I like that.


The dub hatred thing is something I will never understand.


----------



## Twivy (Mar 24, 2007)

For all of you who are saying people who hate the Naruto dub are just losers that only like the original Japanese version are not completely correct. I have watched lots of dubbed animes before and thought they were perfectly fine or I liked. The Naruto dub in itself is fine. The only problem I have with it is the voice acting. I don't like how it is done. That is just my opinion on the dub and the only reason I can't stand it.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 24, 2007)

Twivy said:


> For all of you who are saying people who hate the Naruto dub are just losers that only like the original Japanese version are not completely correct. I have watched lots of dubbed animes before and thought they were perfectly fine or I liked. The Naruto dub in itself is fine. The only problem I have with it is the voice acting. I don't like how it is done. That is just my opinion on the dub and the only reason I can't stand it.


Well, I can't speak for anyone else, but when I was saying that, it was towards the people that are making posts like "omg the dub suxx" and just say that absolutely everything is horrible.  Or that dubs in general totally suck...
If people can back up their opinion and have good reasons, like you, that's fine.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

LiamOBrien said:


> I don't wanna poke my head too far into this mish mosh- I don't think I'll do a whole lotta good against the Goliath that is the dub assasination squad.
> 
> BUT... Naruto's dub is directed by Mary Elizabeth McGlynn, dudes. Even the staunchest dub hating folk still have a tub of love for the Cowboy Bebop dub. Mary is still as amazing a director, (hell, better, now) so she's bringing the same skill to the table with Naruto.
> 
> ...



Words spoken by a true fan.

I possibly do not see a reason for hating it, really. I mean, it was sort've on the wrong foot when it started, but around the Chuunin Exams, the success of the dub has progressed dramatically. Some of the voices I would even prefer better than the original voices. Take, for example, Gaara. His whole explaining of the past done by his original seiyuu was great, but when Liam went over it in episode 58, it just blew my mind. Take, for another example, Sarutobi's Will of Fire speech. It was great in the original, ut the way the dub VA said it was incredible.

There may still be some unseen flaws in the dub, but I see no reason why to complain out it. Now, if you want something to complain about, complain about Dub Piece instead, and leave this great artwork to it's glory, let the Naruto dubs have its spot in the light.

By the way, I loved watching Cowboy Bebop, though I've never seen the original, I think the dub is perfect.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2007)

LiamOBrien said:


> I don't get the disparity here. Same director. A lot of the same cast too. So why's it ok to like the Bebop dub, but not this??
> 
> I guess Bebop didn't have as deply an entrenchd army of fanboys when it hit the states, totally used to the voices they'd heard in the one billion fansubs they'd seen... Maybe that's it???
> 
> ...



I think you allmost got why the situations is like that. When you wach the japanese version of naruto for 2.5 years and someone pops and says that "now this is naruto's  character's voices not the other ones you've been listening to for all that time and were chosen by it's creators" you of course are gonna have a negative reaction and of course it will sound "wrong" because it's simply not what it was meant to be nor what it feels right to you.

 Also personally i didn't like bepop because just as naruto or any other dub i wached the original beepop 3 years before moving to usa and caching it on adult swim and whed i tried to wach the dub version it really wasn't enjoyable and sounded terribly wrong to listen to all those characters to speak in english.

On the mainstream audience though you are right. For people who will wach anime just like they wach a movie it won't matter and basicly that's the kind of people you're targetting with the dubs. Not the people that have already seen the original. So in that prespective you're doing great. The only bad thing is that they sacrifice the fans of the original version of said series in the procces.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Mar 24, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I think you allmost got why the situations is like that. When you wach the japanese version of naruto for 2.5 years and someone pops and says that "now this is naruto's  character's voices not the other ones you've been listening to for all that time and were chosen by it's creators" you of course are gonna have a negative reaction and of course it will sound "wrong" because it's simply not what it was meant to be nor what it feels right to you.


Uh, I don't think anybody is saying "The dub voices should be considered the *real* voices".  I also watched the subtitled version for a long time and I don't have any such reaction to the dubbed version.  Of course, this is probably because I don't have any real emotional attachment to a Japanese cartoon, but whatever.

edit: Don't misinterpret me here, just because I think Naruto is super special awesome doesn't mean I'm gonna break down into tears if someone mispronounces "Katon: Goukakyu no Jutsu" or whatever.



> Also personally i didn't like bepop because just as naruto or any other dub i wached the original beepop 3 years before moving to usa and caching it on adult swim and whed i tried to wach the dub version it really wasn't enjoyable and sounded terribly wrong to listen to all those characters to speak in english.


Even though CB was obviously steeped in American culture and would have failed if it wasn't for the dub?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 24, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Also personally i didn't like bepop because just as naruto or any other dub i wached the original beepop 3 years before moving to usa and caching it on adult swim and whed i tried to wach the dub version it really wasn't enjoyable and sounded terribly wrong to listen to all those characters to speak in english.



Now thats a first a person disliking the dub of Cowboy Bebop.  Everyone is entitled to there opinions but all the characters being terrible wrong is going a bit too far.  I guess I am proving Liam's right about Bebop fanboy's.  



			
				Liam said:
			
		

> don't get the disparity here. Same director. A lot of the same cast too. So why's it ok to like the Bebop dub, but not this??
> 
> I guess Bebop didn't have as deply an entrenchd army of fanboys when it hit the states, totally used to the voices they'd heard in the one billion fansubs they'd seen... Maybe that's it???



I think Bebop with its less voices and more cut voice actors made it seem like an amazing show.  While others compare it to Naruto which probably has over twice as many characters and many different voice actors whom may or may not fit with the character.  This causes the hate, I guess.  

I personally think the both dubs are amazing and should be considered in the top tier of dubs.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2007)

> Even though CB was obviously steeped in American culture and would have failed if it wasn't for the dub?



What do you mean with "failed"? Poppularity and money earnings have absolutely nothign to do with how good an anime is.

 Or do you belive if it made 1/10 the money it made it would somehow be magically worse? 

There are hundreds and hundreds of anime that haven't ever been released out of japan but they still kick ass and they're great without having any form of economical succes in USA.

 I really don't get why does something has to be poppular or not be at all.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

My complaint: *WHAT THE FUCK WERE VIZ SMOKING WHEN THEY GAVE CN THE CRAPPY TAPE!?*


----------



## peacebyanymeans (Mar 24, 2007)

AP- Washington D.C., VA- Fans were shocked today when Naruto, a TV show about the stories of the struggles of three young ninjas as they go through their training, was abruptly pulled on the 24rd of March at approximately 9:25, reports The Washington Post.

Cartoon Network executive Michael Ouweleen said, "The reason was licensing issues, it turns out papers weren't in order. There are negotiations to bring back Naruto but unless Studio Pierrot agrees to lower fees, it's not going to happen."

The reason for abruptness was a result of papers being filed in the early morning before but scheduling error and timezone differences resulted in no time to cleanly pull the show once the broadcast group learned of the cancellation.

Children television annalist Tim Westcott said, "I believe that Naruto won't be coming back to America. It seems like a done deal. Studio Pierrot is going to refuse to lower fees so the contract will be dropped by Cartoon Network."

The fan response to the cancellation was very fast and dramatic. Many fans are petitioning Cartoon Network to change their minds about making Studio Pierrot to lower costs. One fan has written on a message board that he is to be sent to Bel-Air to live with his aunt and uncle after he got into a little fight and his mom got scared. He was West Philadelphia, born and raised, and sources confirm that the playground is where he spent most of his days.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> AP- Washington D.C., VA- Fans were shocked today when Naruto, a TV show about the stories of the struggles of three young ninjas as they go through their training, was abruptly pulled on the 24rd of March at approximately 9:25, reports The Washington Post.
> 
> Cartoon Network executive Michael Ouweleen said, "The reason was licensing issues, it turns out papers weren't in order. There are negotiations to bring back Naruto but unless Studio Pierrot agrees to lower fees, it's not going to happen."
> 
> ...



Bullshit. Mother fucking bullshit.


----------



## nejikicksass (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> AP- Washington D.C., VA- Fans were shocked today when Naruto, a TV show about the stories of the struggles of three young ninjas as they go through their training, was abruptly pulled on the 24rd of March at approximately 9:25, reports The Washington Post.
> 
> Cartoon Network executive Michael Ouweleen said, "The reason was licensing issues, it turns out papers weren't in order. There are negotiations to bring back Naruto but unless Studio Pierrot agrees to lower fees, it's not going to happen."
> 
> ...


lol the belae part is funny


----------



## peacebyanymeans (Mar 24, 2007)

Did you even read the last paragraph?


----------



## shadow_D (Mar 24, 2007)

Its not true what 

peacebyanymeans

Said is it?


----------



## LordKazekage (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> AP- Washington D.C., VA- Fans were shocked today when Naruto, a TV show about the stories of the struggles of three young ninjas as they go through their training, was abruptly pulled on the 24rd of March at approximately 9:25, reports The Washington Post.
> 
> Cartoon Network executive Michael Ouweleen said, "The reason was licensing issues, it turns out papers weren't in order. There are negotiations to bring back Naruto but unless Studio Pierrot agrees to lower fees, it's not going to happen."
> 
> ...



You cheer me up young one thnx


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> One fan has written on a message board that he is to be sent to Bel-Air to live with his aunt and uncle after he got into a little fight and his mom got scared. He was West Philadelphia, born and raised, and sources confirm that the playground is where he spent most of his days.



What does this has to do with the rest of the post?


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> Did you even read the last paragraph?



Oh, you little shit!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

lol.. that was a funny read, Peace... but what's everyone's obsession with Fresh Prince? XD


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 24, 2007)

Uh-oh, the mods might have to lock this one down too.....:rofl.



peacebyanymeans said:


> AP- Washington D.C., VA- Fans were shocked today when Naruto, a TV show about the stories of the struggles of three young ninjas as they go through their training, was abruptly pulled on the 24rd of March at approximately 9:25, reports The Washington Post.
> 
> Cartoon Network executive Michael Ouweleen said, "The reason was licensing issues, it turns out papers weren't in order. There are negotiations to bring back Naruto but unless Studio Pierrot agrees to lower fees, it's not going to happen."
> 
> ...



I stopped reading around "24rd" .


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 24, 2007)

funniest Naruto moment since ep 101


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 24, 2007)

Why is everyone complaining about a tehcnical glitch in the Dub Complaint Thread?...


----------



## peacebyanymeans (Mar 24, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> lol.. that was a funny read, Peace... but what's everyone's obsession with Fresh Prince? XD



it's called copy-pasta.

You take an important story that is either a) untrue or b) stupidly funny and you post it, but change the ending, usually to Bel-Air theme to throw off, and potentially piss off, the reader who thinks the story is real until the final paragraph.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Why is everyone complaining about a tehcnical glitch in the Dub Complaint Thread?...



This isn't a complaint, it's a joke (This thread anyways.). Lighten up a little.


----------



## Starber (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> AP- Washington D.C., VA- Fans were shocked today when Naruto, a TV show about the stories of the struggles of three young ninjas as they go through their training, was abruptly pulled on the 24rd of March at approximately 9:25, reports The Washington Post.
> 
> Cartoon Network executive Michael Ouweleen said, "The reason was licensing issues, it turns out papers weren't in order. There are negotiations to bring back Naruto but unless Studio Pierrot agrees to lower fees, it's not going to happen."
> 
> ...



Dude I totally believed this. I'm so gullible!  What a night. *sigh*


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> it's called copy-pasta.
> 
> You take an important story that is either a) untrue or b) stupidly funny and you post it, but change the ending, usually to Bel-Air theme to throw off, and potentially piss off, the reader who thinks the story is real until the final paragraph.



lol, it is funny (I don't think I've ever fallen for one). I think the best was one I saw on The Order of the Blue Gartr (FFXI forum/Linkshell) where the guy did the entire song in pictures.. lol


----------



## Jenna Berry (Mar 25, 2007)

> The fan response to the cancellation was very fast and dramatic. Many fans are petitioning Cartoon Network to change their minds about making Studio Pierrot to lower costs. One fan has written on a message board that he is to be sent to Bel-Air to live with his aunt and uncle after he got into a little fight and his mom got scared. He was West Philadelphia, born and raised, and sources confirm that the playground is where he spent most of his days.


EPIC.

I love you. xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 25, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> The fan response to the cancellation was very fast and dramatic. Many fans are petitioning Cartoon Network to change their minds about making Studio Pierrot to lower costs. One fan has written on a message board that he is to be sent to Bel-Air to live with his aunt and uncle after he got into a little fight and his mom got scared. He was West Philadelphia, born and raised, and sources confirm that the playground is where he spent most of his days.


AMAZING.  xDD

I believed it until the last paragraph.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 25, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> AMAZING.  xDD
> 
> I believed it until the last paragraph.



I can't believe I thought it was real either. Then I realized that last part and laughed my ass off.


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 25, 2007)

They still use tapes?


----------



## Un (Mar 25, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> The fan response to the cancellation was very fast and dramatic. Many fans are petitioning Cartoon Network to change their minds about making Studio Pierrot to lower costs. One fan has written on a message board that he is to be sent to Bel-Air to live with his aunt and uncle after he got into a little fight and his mom got scared. He was West Philadelphia, born and raised, and sources confirm that the playground is where he spent most of his days.



Fucking win.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 27, 2007)

shadow_D said:


> Can some one tell me if what
> 
> peacebyanymeans
> 
> said is true



no its not true it was a joke didnt you read the Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air part?


and to the person who said that the english voices are bad? The creator of Cowboy Bebop said that the english voices for Cowboy Bebop are better than the Japanese Voice Actors. and most of the time now i think with every anime the japanese creators choose the engllish voice actors so if you want to complain about the english voices blame the japanese.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 27, 2007)

'Kay guys.

Making a new one.


----------

